# Amavo un'altra e ho ucciso tutti



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

con questa frase ha confessato.
non vi nego che leggendo l'articolo questa mattina, mi si è accaponata la pelle per la freddezza che ha avuto quest'uomo nell'uccidere la moglie dopo averla scopata e poi in successione i 2 figli che dormivano al piano di sopra.
mi domando, ma come fa un uomo ad uccidere i propri figli? le proprie creature?
per queste persone ci vorrebbe la pena di morte perchè non hanno il diritto di vivere.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

faccio fatica a comprendere il nesso tra l'amare un'altra donna e lo sterminare la propria famiglia...
senza contare che una bestia che compie ciò dovrebbe lavarsi la bocca con l'acido muriatico prima di dire la parola amore...


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Credo che la parte in cui amava un'altra fosse una sua costruzione, o comunque un appiglio. Piuttosto, non riesco a immaginare motivazione altra che un odio feroce verso moglie e figli, a motivare un gesto simile.

Impressioni del tutto soggettive, senza alcun elemento concreto e giusto per la chiacchera col caffè.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> faccio fatica a comprendere il nesso tra l'amare un'altra donna e lo sterminare la propria famiglia...
> senza contare che una bestia che compie ciò dovrebbe lavarsi la bocca con l'acido muriatico prima di dire la parola amore...


forse oggi alcune persone sono troppo fragili e la loro fragilità li porta a non avere il coraggio di affrontare le situazioni, per cui gli resta più facile sterminare la propria famiglia piuttosto che imboccare la strada della comunicazione


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo che la parte in cui amava un'altra fosse una sua costruzione, o comunque un appiglio. Piuttosto, non riesco a immaginare motivazione altra che *un odio feroce verso moglie e figli*, a motivare un gesto simile.
> 
> Impressioni del tutto soggettive, senza alcun elemento concreto e giusto per la chiacchera col caffè.


posso odiare la moglie ma non i figli
e se odio la moglie non ci faccio sesso


----------



## Calipso (17 Giugno 2014)

La mente umana raggiunge delle vette di follia inimmaginabili..... ma come si può.... anche i bambini.....


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> posso odiare la moglie ma non i figli
> e se odio la moglie non ci faccio sesso


No, parlo di odio che soffoca il resto, ragione compresa. La famiglia come ostacolo, l'ha detto lui anche se evidentemente delirava. In quel momento, per lui, quelle non erano nemmeno persone reali.

I miei due cents da paranoico in cura.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> con questa frase ha confessato.
> non vi nego che leggendo l'articolo questa mattina, mi si è accaponata la pelle per la freddezza che ha avuto quest'uomo nell'uccidere la moglie dopo averla scopata e poi in successione i 2 figli che dormivano al piano di sopra.
> mi domando, ma come fa un uomo ad uccidere i propri figli? le proprie creature?
> per queste persone ci vorrebbe la pena di morte perchè non hanno il diritto di vivere.


Ma se ci pensi a mente fredda trovi una giustificazione no?

Mi innamoro sconsideratamente di una donna.
La voglio a tutti i costi.

Purtroppo ho moglie e figli.

Gli elimino e sono a posto no?

Ora allarga gli orizzonti.
E vediamo l'umanità.

osserva come nella storia dell'umanità, la violenza sia stata un sistema efficace per appropriarsi di risore altrui.

Io sono contro alla pena di morte.
Ma favorevole comunque ai lavori forzati. ( per guadagnarsi la cella del carcere).

Io se fossi giudice direi 
Bon hai sterminato la tua famiglia.

Per il resto dei tuoi giorni dovrai adottare una famiglia dove un padre è morto sul lavoro o per incidente.

Non vuoi?
Ok sei dannoso...allora ne consegue che...


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se ci pensi a mente fredda trovi una giustificazione no?
> 
> Mi innamoro sconsideratamente di una donna.
> La voglio a tutti i costi.
> ...


mi dispiace, ma non sono d'accordo con te
non ci sono giustificazioni a questo genere di cose, non puoi sopprimere i tuoi figli solo per il tuo piacere di sentirti libero 

generalmente anch'io sono contro la pena di morte, ma in questo caso mi piacerebbe che ci fosse, perchè uomini di questo genere non hanno il diritto di vivere


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se ci pensi a mente fredda trovi una giustificazione no?
> 
> Mi innamoro sconsideratamente di una donna.
> La voglio a tutti i costi.
> ...


A me sembrano considerazioni assurde.Purtroppo ho moglie e figli?e chi cazzo ti ha costretto a sposarti e a fare due figli?io continuo a scrivere che tu non stai bene....e sono serio.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> mi dispiace, ma non sono d'accordo con te
> non ci sono giustificazioni a questo genere di cose, non puoi sopprimere i tuoi figli solo per il tuo piacere di sentirti libero
> 
> generalmente anch'io sono contro la pena di morte, ma in questo caso mi piacerebbe che ci fosse, perchè uomini di questo genere non hanno il diritto di vivere


Ma è meglio morire o usare la tua vita per ricavarci qualcosa?
Non ti uccidiamo, ma ti facciamo vivere per farti passare un inferno di vita...
Cioè noi ti dobbiamo succhiare la vita che tu hai tolto ad altri...


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

è come un omicidio-intimo ... scossa al solo pensiero. 

Scossa anche, il vedere come via d'uscita solo lo sterminio.

Senza parole ...


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Si capisce benissimo (nel disgusto e nell'orrore che suscita) che aveva covato odio per molto tempo nei confronti di un ruolo che gli impediva di vivere da ragazzo (a 31 anni tanti si considerano ragazzi troppo giovani per sposarsi!) e di chi l'aveva messo (eh già come se fosse stata una condanna contro la sua volontà) in quel ruolo: la moglie e i due figli.
Andando in centri commerciali ieri guardavo con la tenerezza usuale ogni oggetto per bambini, pensando alle varie età in cui erano stati adeguati ai miei, e ho pensato che anche lui avrà comprato biberon, lettini, lenzuolini rosa e azzurri, giochi, palle, magliette e ho negli occhi l'immagine della casetta di plastica nel loro giardino.
Ho pensato al giro in bicicletta da bella famiglia, a un uomo che fa sesso con la moglie pensando di accoltellarla.
Non riesco a non pensarci.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si capisce benissimo (nel disgusto e nell'orrore che suscita) che aveva covato odio per molto tempo nei confronti di un ruolo che gli impediva di vivere da ragazzo (a 31 anni tanti si considerano ragazzi troppo giovani per sposarsi!) e di chi l'aveva messo (eh già come se fosse stata una condanna contro la sua volontà) in quel ruolo: la moglie e i due figli.
> Andando in centri commerciali ieri guardavo con la tenerezza usuale ogni oggetto per bambini, pensando alle varie età in cui erano stati adeguati ai miei, e ho pensato che anche lui avrà comprato biberon, lettini, lenzuolini rosa e azzurri, giochi, palle, magliette e ho negli occhi l'immagine della casetta di plastica nel loro giardino.
> *Ho pensato *al giro in bicicletta da bella famiglia, *a un uomo che fa sesso con la moglie pensando di accoltellarla*.
> Non riesco a non pensarci.


pazzesco, non ci sono parole
ho ribrezzo per quella persona


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

[h=1]Vittorino Andreoli sulla strage di Motta Visconti: "Carlo Lissi non è matto. È incapace di gestire i sentimenti"[/h][h=2]Secondo lo psichiatra l'omicida ha voluto "liberarsi di un ostacolo" nell'illusione di poter avere una relazione con la donna di cui si era invaghito. E quando è andato a vedere la partita, non aveva dimenticato. È un uomo amorale e anaffettivo: la donna per lui è una preda[/h]di Anna Maria Speroni - 16 giugno 2014 


Come si fa a uccidere la moglie, i due figli e poi ad andare a vedere la partita con gli amici? Rimozione,  blackout su quanto successo nell'ultima ora? Secondo lo psichiatra Vittorino  Andreoli, no, Carlo Lissi non aveva dimenticato. E,  basandosi sugli elementi noti finora, tenta una ipotesi. "Lissi è molto attratto da una collega. Si dichiara, lei  lo rifiuta,  magari dicendo parole tipo  "vergognati, hai moglie e figli". Il suo desiderio è frustrato; lui, in modo più o meno inconsapevole, collega la sua delusione a loro. *E, dopo aver fatto l'amore con la moglie (la donna è solo una preda) libera il campo dagli ostacoli*. Dà una possibilità alla eventuale nuova storia.  *Poi va a vedere la partita. Non perché ha dimenticato: la sensazione immediata è di avercela fatta*. Anche Pietro Maso, 23 anni fa, era andato in discoteca dopo aver ucciso i genitori per impossessarsi dell'eredità.
Un matto? No. *Il 31enne Carlo Lissi, come molti oggi, è una persona incapace di gestire i sentimenti*. Non sa perdere, non sa accettare un no, non sa reagire alle frustrazioni, la sua logica è individuale, pensa solo a sé. Ed è privo di senso morale, inteso come sentimento e rispetto per gli altri. Ciò che conta e che gli interessa sono solo le sue personali pulsioni. E' la manifestazione estrema di un cambiamento antropologico enorme. Basti pensare alla violenza (anche contro se stessi) di molti adolescenti, o ai tanti corrotti: mi offrono centomila euro? Mi servono, li prendo. Conto solo io. 
*L'etica si impara, non è dentro di noi.**Che cosa resta di un uomo  se scompare la sua morale intesa, ripeto, come  rispetto e attenzione per l'altro?* Se scompare il suo senso di colpa? Una macchina disaffettiva. Perché quella di Lissi che chiede il massimo della pena è solo una recita. Il vero dolore è muto, impietrito. In lui, è come se i due scomparti del cervello che regolano ragione e sentimento non fossero in comunicazione tra loro. 
Ha un'intelligenza che gli permette di vivere e lavorare, ma che non viene applicata alle emozioni". 
Ed è anche il solito bravo ragazzo da cui nessuno si sarebbe aspettato un graffio. Possibile che nessun'altro "no" abbia mai scatenato una reazione minimamente violenta, prima di questa? "Probabile che la sua vita sia stata non fortemente frustrante. Ma di fronte alla prima grande delusione (abbinata certo a una grande attrazione per l'altra donna) tutto è crollato".
http://www.iodonna.it/attualita/pri...isconti_vittorino_andreoli-402138521832.shtml


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Senza (e meno male!) arrivare all'omicidio e alla strage, siamo certi che questo egoismo e questa amoralità e questa difficoltà a gestire le emozioni non ci riguardino?


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Vittorino Andreoli sulla strage di Motta Visconti: "Carlo Lissi non è matto. È incapace di gestire i sentimenti"*
> 
> *Secondo lo psichiatra l'omicida ha voluto "liberarsi di un ostacolo" nell'illusione di poter avere una relazione con la donna di cui si era invaghito. E quando è andato a vedere la partita, non aveva dimenticato. È un uomo amorale e anaffettivo: la donna per lui è una preda*
> 
> ...


hai letto anche tu La Stampa


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza (e meno male!) arrivare all'omicidio e alla strage, siamo certi che questo egoismo e questa amoralità e questa difficoltà a gestire le emozioni non ci riguardino?


cosa vuoi dire?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> cosa vuoi dire?


Di fronte a un delitto efferato viene naturale porre una distanza emotiva, intellettuale e morale tra noi e l'altro, il mostro, il matto ecc.
Io credo che anche le circostanze e le modalità di un evento deviante come un omicidio siano connotate culturalmente e dicano qualcosa anche degli altri.
Nel caso specifico dicono qualcosa anche di noi, traditori, traditi, in quanto membri di una coppia che si è dimostrata in qualche misura disfunzionale.
NON PARAGONO (devo scriverlo più grande?) nessuno degli utenti a un assassino.
Mi domando, leggendo l'analisi acuta di Andreoli, se, in quanto anche noi come parte della stessa società del "mostro, non abbiamo problemi simili di *difficoltà di gestire i sentimenti e di indifferenza o relativismo morale*, se non proprio di amoralità, che in quell'individuo ha superato ogni limite.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di fronte a un delitto efferato viene naturale porre una distanza emotiva, intellettuale e morale tra noi e l'altro, il mostro, il matto ecc.
> Io credo che anche le circostanze e le modalità di un evento deviante come un omicidio siano connotate culturalmente e dicano qualcosa anche degli altri.
> Nel caso specifico dicono qualcosa anche di noi, traditori, traditi, in quanto membri di una coppia che si è dimostrata in qualche misura disfunzionale.
> NON PARAGONO (devo scriverlo più grande?) nessuno degli utenti a un assassino.
> Mi domando, leggendo l'analisi acuta di Andreoli, se, in quanto anche noi come parte della stessa società del "mostro, non abbiamo problemi simili di *difficoltà di gestire i sentimenti e di indifferenza o relativismo morale*, se non proprio di amoralità, che in quell'individuo ha superato ogni limite.


non ti sembra di esasperare i concetti?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non ti sembra di esasperare i concetti?


Il mio scritto mi sembra tutto meno che esasperato.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di fronte a un delitto efferato viene naturale porre una distanza emotiva, intellettuale e morale tra noi e l'altro, il mostro, il matto ecc.
> Io credo che anche le circostanze e le modalità di un evento deviante come un omicidio siano connotate culturalmente e dicano qualcosa anche degli altri.
> Nel caso specifico dicono qualcosa anche di noi, traditori, traditi, in quanto membri di una coppia che si è dimostrata in qualche misura disfunzionale.
> NON PARAGONO (devo scriverlo più grande?) nessuno degli utenti a un assassino.
> *Mi domando, leggendo l'analisi acuta di Andreoli, se, in quanto anche noi come parte della stessa società del "mostro, non abbiamo problemi simili di difficoltà di gestire i sentimenti e di indifferenza o relativismo morale, se non proprio di amoralità*, che in quell'individuo ha superato ogni limite.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio scritto mi sembra tutto meno che esasperato.


mi riferivo a questo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> mi riferivo a questo


E' ben quella la parte interessante, per me, perché invito alla riflessione.
Possiamo anche continuare a dire che l'assassino è un "mostro" o un alieno e star bene così.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' ben quella la parte interessante, per me, perché invito alla riflessione.
> Possiamo anche continuare a dire che l'assassino è un "mostro" o un alieno e star bene così.


Brunetta, altro che riflessione....
abbiamo di fronte un MOSTRO nel vero senso della parola
una "persona" che a mio avviso, non ha nemmeno il diritto di vivere, avendo tolto alla vita i sui 2 figli a causa di una sua insoddisfazione personale e oltretutto se n'è andato pure a vedere la partita di calcio......
*ABBIAMO CAPITO DI CHI STIAMO PARLANDO?

*


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> Brunetta, altro che riflessione....
> abbiamo di fronte un MOSTRO nel vero senso della parola
> una "persona" che a mio avviso, non ha nemmeno il diritto di vivere, avendo tolto alla vita i sui 2 figli a causa di una sua insoddisfazione personale e oltretutto se n'è andato pure a vedere la partita di calcio......
> *ABBIAMO CAPITO DI CHI STIAMO PARLANDO?
> ...


E' un mostro perché ha esasperato aspetti che sono parte della nostra cultura.
Ma quella cultura è nostra o no?


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un mostro perché ha esasperato aspetti che sono parte della nostra cultura.
> Ma quella cultura è nostra o no?


ma perchè parli di cultura? cosa c'entra la cultura in questo infanticidio?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma perchè parli di cultura? cosa c'entra la cultura in questo infanticidio?


Rileggi Andreoli.
Posso anche riflettere da sola.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma perchè parli di cultura? cosa c'entra la cultura in questo infanticidio?


C'entra nel momento in cui si sente autorizzato a commettere un atto simile nei confronti della propria famiglia.
Come se non gli fosse stato insegnato che ci sono altri modi per uscire da una situazione che non gli si confà...

Non è un mostro, è una persona lucidissima...ed è in questo il grosso problema...


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'entra nel momento in cui si sente autorizzato a commettere un atto simile nei confronti della propria famiglia.
> Come se non gli fosse stato insegnato che ci sono altri modi per uscire da una situazione che non gli si confà...
> 
> Non è un mostro, è una persona lucidissima...ed è in questo il grosso problema...


ma che stiamo a dicendo..... perchè le persone con una certa cultura non colpiscono con omicidi efferati e spietati?

scusate tanto ma non mi ci trovo con le vostre analisi


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma che stiamo a dicendo..... perchè le persone con una certa cultura non colpiscono con omicidi efferati e spietati?
> 
> scusate tanto ma non mi ci trovo con le vostre analisi


Cultura non nel senso di istruzione ma nel senso di modo di pensare.
Un modo di pensare egoistico e con difficoltà di gestire i sentimenti e con una tendenza al relativismo morale che è parente dell'amoralità.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma che stiamo a dicendo..... perchè le persone con una certa cultura non colpiscono con omicidi efferati e spietati?
> 
> scusate tanto ma non mi ci trovo con le vostre analisi


Lo ha spiegato Brunetta...


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cultura non nel senso di istruzione ma nel senso di modo di pensare.
> Un modo di pensare egoistico e con difficoltà di gestire i sentimenti e con una tendenza al relativismo morale che è parente dell'amoralità.


questo è quello che dici tu, mentre Nicka afferma una cosa diversa

oppure oggi capisco ciò per bruche
tradotto = chiodo per chiodo


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> questo è quello che dici tu, mentre Nicka afferma una cosa diversa
> 
> oppure oggi capisco ciò per bruche
> tradotto = chiodo per chiodo


No no, intendevo la stessa cosa pure io!!!


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un mostro perché ha esasperato aspetti che sono parte della nostra cultura.
> Ma quella cultura è nostra o no?


A questa rispondo con calma stasera, ma ammetto che mi sono fatto domande simili alle tue. Si vede che sto riflettendo sulla scala dei valori?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> A questa rispondo con calma stasera, ma ammetto che mi sono fatto domande simili alle tue. Si vede che sto riflettendo sulla scala dei valori?


Anch'io sto riflettendo.


----------



## disincantata (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di fronte a un delitto efferato viene naturale porre una distanza emotiva, intellettuale e morale tra noi e l'altro, il mostro, il matto ecc.
> Io credo che anche le circostanze e le modalità di un evento deviante come un omicidio siano connotate culturalmente e dicano qualcosa anche degli altri.
> Nel caso specifico dicono qualcosa anche di noi, traditori, traditi, in quanto membri di una coppia che si è dimostrata in qualche misura disfunzionale.
> NON PARAGONO (devo scriverlo più grande?) nessuno degli utenti a un assassino.
> Mi domando, leggendo l'analisi acuta di Andreoli, se, in quanto anche noi come parte della stessa società del "mostro, non abbiamo problemi simili di *difficoltà di gestire i sentimenti e di indifferenza o relativismo morale*, se non proprio di amoralità, che in quell'individuo ha superato ogni limite.


Bisognerebbe quindi chiedersi quanti tra quelli che tradiscono vorrebbero potenzialmente  veder svanire la famiglia 'miracolosamente'  per ritrovarsi liberi?


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2014)

Sono sempre più frequenti i casi di persone che ammazzano i propri cari senza pensarci un attimo, perché vogliono la strada libera per sé.
Io credo che non ci sia da stupirsi, purtroppo, e sono convinta che moltissimi siano i segnali di anaffettività crescente attorno a noi. 
Moltissimi.
Vi faccio degli esempi concreti: quelli che tirano sotto qualcuno in auto e tirano dritto, quelle che ammazzano i figli che hanno generato e allevato, quelli che sbraitano e ti minacciano se nel fare manovra gli sfiori senza danni il suv, quelli che chiacchierano sul marciapiede e non sis postano di un millimetro per farti passare costringendoti alla gincana sono i primi esempi che mi vengono in mente, ma ce ne sono centinaia e quotidiani.

Non venitemi a dire che un conto è non cedere il passo e un conto è ammazzare la famiglia, perché si comincia col non cedere il passo; o, meglio, se non viene spontaneo un atteggiamento generale di attenzione verso chi ci circonda, beh... siamo inclinati... siamo inclinati. Tempo fa facevo l'esempio della tipa al supermercato che occupava tutto il nastro della cassa con la sua roba indifferente al fatto che dietro di lei io ero carica come un mulo. Mi siete saltati addosso. Ma rientra nel grappolo di acini acidi ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di fronte a un delitto efferato viene naturale porre una distanza emotiva, intellettuale e morale tra noi e l'altro, il mostro, il matto ecc.
> Io credo che anche le circostanze e le modalità di un evento deviante come un omicidio siano connotate culturalmente e dicano qualcosa anche degli altri.
> Nel caso specifico dicono qualcosa anche di noi, traditori, traditi, in quanto membri di una coppia che si è dimostrata in qualche misura disfunzionale.
> NON PARAGONO (devo scriverlo più grande?) nessuno degli utenti a un assassino.
> Mi domando, leggendo l'analisi acuta di Andreoli, se, in quanto anche noi come parte della stessa società del "mostro, non abbiamo problemi simili di *difficoltà di gestire i sentimenti e di indifferenza o relativismo morale*, se non proprio di amoralità, che in quell'individuo ha superato ogni limite.


No, non credo.
Poteva andarsene, mollare la famiglia, sarebbe stato libero, relativista(uno che smolla la famiglia per una donna che l'ha rifiutato sta relativizzando assai, secondo me), indifferente al dolore che causava ma sostanzialmente libero.
Uccidere un figlio è tabù.
In ogni società c'è un numero di individui che infrange i tabù.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Sono sempre più frequenti i casi di persone *che ammazzano i propri cari senza pensarci un attimo, perché vogliono la strada libera per sé.
> Io credo che non ci sia da stupirsi, purtroppo, e sono convinta che moltissimi siano i segnali di anaffettività crescente attorno a noi.
> Moltissimi.
> Vi faccio degli esempi concreti: quelli che tirano sotto qualcuno in auto e tirano dritto, quelle che ammazzano i figli che hanno generato e allevato, quelli che sbraitano e ti minacciano se nel fare manovra gli sfiori senza danni il suv, quelli che chiacchierano sul marciapiede e non sis postano di un millimetro per farti passare costringendoti alla gincana sono i primi esempi che mi vengono in mente, ma ce ne sono centinaia e quotidiani.
> ...


sicura? Io non ne sono tanto sicura.


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza (e meno male!) arrivare all'omicidio e alla strage, siamo certi che questo egoismo e questa amoralità e questa difficoltà a gestire le emozioni non ci riguardino?



Ciao

ho avuto lo stesso pensiero … 
ma dovrei meditare un po' … 
infatti … 


sienne


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sicura? Io non ne sono tanto sicura.



Ciao

secondo un criminologo tedesco si. È un fenomeno che colpisce paesi del primo mondo,
più che altro. L'ho letto qualche mese fa. E quest'uomo gli aveva dato anche un nuovo 
termine, per indicare il tipo di omicidio che si commette. Vedo di ritrovare l'articolo ...


sienne


----------



## lunaiena (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> con questa frase ha confessato.
> non vi nego che leggendo l'articolo questa mattina, mi si è accaponata la pelle per la freddezza che ha avuto quest'uomo nell'uccidere la moglie dopo averla scopata e poi in successione i 2 figli che dormivano al piano di sopra.
> mi domando, ma come fa un uomo ad uccidere i propri figli? le proprie creature?
> per queste persone ci vorrebbe la pena di morte perchè non hanno il diritto di vivere.


La pena di morte è troppo poco...
un attimo et voilà ...
io opterei per delle torture...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

la notizia di questa tragedia mi ha colpito più di altre soprattutto per il modus operandi che probabilmente non è gesto di  momentanea  follia ma decisione premeditata!!!! ...cosa può spingere un essere umano a massacrare in modo così cruento  la propria famiglia? e che tipo di persona può essere ? Mi sono venuti in mente alcuni aggettivi banali : egoista, infantile, immaturo, debole, frustrato non mi è venuto in mente psicopatico che invece (forse) potrebbe esser un aggettivo adeguato. MI sono resa conto che piuttosto che tendere a pensarlo come il mostro diverso da chiunque altro l'ho immaginato come un inetto, un contenitore vuoto, nessuna pietà, nessun dubbio deve averlo fermato presumo che ad un certo punto vedeva solo se stesso e il suo desiderio di scrollarsi responsabilità familiari ed affettive.  la sua  spiegazione è assurda, uccide moglie e figli perché si è invaghito di una collega già impegnata, non corrisposto e non avendo il coraggio di chiedere la separazione alla moglie sceglie l'unica alternativa di ritrovare una piena libertà  eliminare quelli che per lui sono ormai  semplici ostacoli ... Da qui la strage. mi chiedo da dove può nascere questo vuoto così profondo, l'infatuazione per un'altra a mio avviso non giustifica, non può essere l'origine semmai la scintilla che fa implodere uno stato d'animo malcelato


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la notizia di questa tragedia mi ha colpito più di altre soprattutto per il modus operandi che probabilmente non è gesto di  momentanea  follia ma decisione premeditata!!!! ...cosa può spingere un essere umano a massacrare in modo così cruento  la propria famiglia? e che tipo di persona può essere ? Mi sono venuti in mente alcuni aggettivi banali : egoista, infantile, immaturo, debole, frustrato non mi è venuto in mente psicopatico che invece (forse) potrebbe esser un aggettivo adeguato. MI sono resa conto che piuttosto che tendere a pensarlo come il mostro diverso da chiunque altro l'ho immaginato come un inetto, un contenitore vuoto, nessuna pietà, nessun dubbio deve averlo fermato presumo che ad un certo punto vedeva solo se stesso e il suo desiderio di scrollarsi responsabilità familiari ed affettive.  la sua  spiegazione è assurda, uccide moglie e figli perché si è invaghito di una collega già impegnata, non corrisposto e non avendo il coraggio di chiedere la separazione alla moglie sceglie l'unica alternativa di ritrovare una piena libertà  eliminare quelli che per lui sono ormai  semplici ostacoli ... Da qui la strage. mi chiedo da dove può nascere questo vuoto così profondo, l'infatuazione per un'altra a mio avviso non giustifica, non può essere l'origine semmai la scintilla che fa implodere uno stato d'animo malcelato


Mi piace che lo definisci quello che è "un essere UMANO", cioè non diverso da me, da te, da chiunque. Ogni volta che si sentono di queste notizie orribili dovremmo avere il pudore di evitare di invocare morte, tortura, dolore, ecc., ma piuttosto domandarci come sia potuto succedere e quali meccanismi psico-sociali inducano a compiere simili gesti.
Anche il presunto assassino di Yara è un padre di tre figli e lei era una ragazzina di 13 anni. Non facciamo la classifica degli orrori... Chiediamoci dove alberga l'orrore nelle nostre case e nei nostri cuori piuttosto... e quanto siamo ciechi, sordi e muti...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> La pena di morte è troppo poco...
> un attimo et voilà ...
> io opterei per delle torture...


Ha scosso pure un senz'anima come me...sicuramente,lo dico con cognizioni di causa,era in preda ad una droga che arriva dall'Inghilterra,peggio del crack........non sia arriva a tanto cosi'

torture???fa che metta i piedi in carcere..


----------



## lunaiena (17 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ha scosso pure un senz'anima come me...sicuramente,lo dico con cognizioni di causa,era in preda ad una droga che arriva dall'Inghilterra,peggio del crack........non sia arriva a tanto cosi'
> 
> *torture???fa che metta i piedi in carcere..*



Già...


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2014)

Basta un abuso cronico di cocaina associato a una personalita anaffettiva e immatura per arrivare a così tanto.Una persona repressa che teneva alla facciata e al apparenza così tanto da eliminare i propri figli per non essere giudicato male dagli altri.Uno schifo.Ma in carcere si pentirà di essere nato.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Giugno 2014)

No no e no, non accetto che venga detto drogato, malato, non in grado di intendere e volere... 

Era uno di noi! Giustificarlo (si per me è una giustificazione) come "diverso da noi", andrebbe a mio parere a screditarne l'atto di per sè, e quindi anche la pena. 

Bisogna analizzare la complessità della mente umana, le varie sfumature. Per quanto tragico possa apparire, dobbiamo avere la consapevolezza che lui potrebbe esser un componente della nostra famiglia, il nostro ragazzo, marito, parente, ecc... 

Dobbiamo, anche per giustizia verso le povere vittime innocenti!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe quindi chiedersi quanti tra quelli che tradiscono vorrebbero potenzialmente  veder svanire la famiglia 'miracolosamente'  per ritrovarsi liberi?


No.
Non credo neanche con la fantasia.
Penso che lui abbia portato all'estremo un modo di pensare che è diffuso e che in un modo o nell'altro ci riguarda.
Lui ha fatto sesso con la moglie e poi l'ha accoltellata, tenendo separati due fatti che sono in opposizione, almeno mi auguro.
Altri tra noi tengono separate altre contraddizioni inconciliabili.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non credo.
> Poteva andarsene, mollare la famiglia, sarebbe stato libero, relativista(uno che smolla la famiglia per una donna che l'ha rifiutato sta relativizzando assai, secondo me), indifferente al dolore che causava ma sostanzialmente libero.
> Uccidere un figlio è tabù.
> In ogni società c'è un numero di individui che infrange i tabù.


Hai confermato quello che intendevo.
Ha scelto una soluzione estrema che ha infranto un tabù che è tale perché uccidere i figli è uccidere parte di sé, è uccidere il proprio futuro e il futuro della società e della specie. Lo fanno anche coloro che considerano la propria vita senza senso e si portano dietro i figli nell'oblio dal dolore.
Ma lui l'ha fatto per lo stesso motivo per cui è considerato lecito non solo mollare una famiglia ma considerarla un errore e un peso.
Non ricordi solo qualche giorno fa l'amico di Lothar che ha rimpianto di non essersi limitato al motel con la moldava, rinnegando in pratica anche il figlio che da quella unione è nato?
Queste ultime, ovvio, sono state solo parole.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2014)

Concordo con @Brunetta e anche in parte con @Eratò. C'è gente che con in corpo la cocaina è veramente terrorizzante. O, almeno, io ne ho sempre avuto una paura fottuta e me ne sto molto ma molto ben alla larga.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Basta un abuso cronico di cocaina associato a una personalita anaffettiva e immatura per arrivare a così tanto.Una persona repressa che teneva alla facciata e al apparenza così tanto da eliminare i propri figli per non essere giudicato male dagli altri.Uno schifo.Ma in carcere si pentirà di essere nato.


Potrebbe? Non so. Sai meglio tu.
Io penso che per fare una cosa del genere si sia probabilmente "aiutato" con la cocaina ma ha scelto di aiutarsi per fare qualcosa che ha premeditato lucidamente per mesi, probabilmente.
Il giro in bicicletta, il sesso forse erano strumenti per avere la moglie stanca, passiva.
Da quale pensiero nasce l'idea di disfarsi della famiglia?
La risposta di Andreoli mi sembra sensata.


----------



## passante (17 Giugno 2014)

credo che, purtroppo, dovremmo accettare il fatto che certe cose vengono da dentro, non da fuori (=droghe). poi magari in questo caso si era sniffato l'impossibile, ma in generale dare la colpa alla droga è più facile, e spesso non veritiero. ci aiuta perché ci possiamo dire "io non mi drogo, quindi..."
(conosco anche io dei cocainomani pezzi di merda, ma sapete che c'è? sono più merde loro della roba di cui si fanno, a prescindere).


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe? Non so. Sai meglio tu.
> Io penso che per fare una cosa del genere si sia probabilmente "aiutato" con la cocaina ma ha scelto di aiutarsi per fare qualcosa che ha premeditato lucidamente per mesi, probabilmente.
> Il giro in bicicletta, il sesso forse erano strumenti per avere la moglie stanca, passiva.
> Da quale pensiero nasce l'idea di disfarsi della famiglia?
> La risposta di Andreoli mi sembra sensata.


si.la cocaina provoca un accelerazione del pensiero.praticamente sei lucido ma i pensieri si susseguono talmente velocemente che non ti fermi neanche a ragionare.poi il delirio di grandezza e onnipotenza è classico della cocaina insieme allo stato maniacale e le esplosioni di aggressivita e disinibizione sessuale.Andreoli ha dato una risposta più che sensata.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Giugno 2014)

Non diciamo pirlate. 
Che le droghe possano "slatentizzare" persone violente rendendole ulteriormente pericolose è certamente un dato di fatto (includiamoci anche l'alcool ovviamente e non solo la cocaina).
Ma in questo caso le droghe non c'entrano proprio un fico secco. Qui si è di fronte a un episodio meditato, studiato ed eseguito con estrema lucidità solo per puro egoismo/narcisismo. Qui non conta il male o il bene. Conto solo io. E ciò che si frappone tra me e la felicità va eliminato. Non importa come.
Non mi addentro in proclami per stabilire quale sia la pena giusta. Ma ritengo che per certe persone il carcere non sia adeguato. Io lo metterei per il resto della sua vita ad asfaltare strade sotto il sole d'estate, con due carabinieri che lo guardano per evitare che gli venga in mente di darsela a gambe. Ma io sono io. E per fortuna non sono un cazzo 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non diciamo pirlate.
> Che le droghe possano "slatentizzare" persone violente rendendole ulteriormente pericolose è certamente un dato di fatto (includiamoci anche l'alcool ovviamente e non solo la cocaina).
> Ma in questo caso le droghe non c'entrano proprio un fico secco. Qui si è di fronte a un episodio meditato, studiato ed eseguito con estrema lucidità solo per puro egoismo/narcisismo. Qui non conta il male o il bene. Conto solo io. E ciò che si frappone tra me e la felicità va eliminato. Non importa come.
> Non mi addentro in proclami per stabilire quale sia la pena giusta. Ma ritengo che per certe persone il carcere non sia adeguato. Io lo metterei per il resto della sua vita ad asfaltare strade *sotto il sole d'estate, con due carabinieri *che lo guardano per evitare che gli venga in mente di darsela a gambe. Ma io sono io. E per fortuna non sono un cazzo
> ...


E i carabinieri poveretti?
Mettiamoci quelli di Bolzanetto.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E i carabinieri poveretti?
> Mettiamoci quelli di Bolzanetto.


I carabinieri con l'ombrellino e il frigo pieno di bibite e granite alla menta. Come i tennisti :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> credo che, purtroppo, dovremmo accettare il fatto che certe cose vengono da dentro, non da fuori (=droghe). poi magari in questo caso si era sniffato l'impossibile, ma in generale dare la colpa alla droga è più facile, e spesso non veritiero. ci aiuta perché ci possiamo dire "io non mi drogo, quindi..."
> (conosco anche io dei cocainomani pezzi di merda, ma sapete che c'è? sono più merde loro della roba di cui si fanno, a prescindere).


forse non riesco a spiegarmi...io non sto dicendo che è colpa della cocaina ma che su una personalita piatta affettivamente,fasulla, egoista e immatura la cocaina possa aver contribuito a compiere un gesto mostruoso....questo intendo.è solo un ipotesi la mia senza nessun peso perché come buscopann neanche io conto un cazzo:mrgreen:


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io sto riflettendo.


Siamo più o meno sulla stessa linea, comunque. Il problema della capacità di gestire la sfera emotiva e sentimentale è evidentemente parte della mia generazione. Se vogliamo l'altra faccia di un individualismo che ci è stato quasi imposto, anche se magari con le migliori intenzioni (e spesso non è stato affatto così!). Ci illudiamo di poter vivere come non sapremmo fare, il tutto e subito ci ha diseducato a costruire su fondamenta solide. 

Personalmente mi rendo conto che ho perso un sacco di tempo cercando forsennatamente di risparmiarne, fin dalla fine dell'adolescenza. Potremmo parlare per ore di modelli e condizionamenti, di ambiente e di imprevisti, ma mi rendo conto di iniziare a sentirmi adulto soltanto ora alla soglia dei quaranta. Mi viene da una parte da pensare che sono stato voluto, plasmato esattamente così, dall'altra che sono stato così ebete da abboccare e da convincermene anch'io. 

Ma è difficile non divagare in luoghi comuni e frasi fatte, quindi passo.

Però lo ammetto, pensare alla premeditazione di quello stupido (non che non meriti di peggio, ma alla fine è stato sostanzialmente, enormemente, stupido) mi ha fatto pensare alla mia storia, a come nel mio piccolo io sia arrivato a recitare deliberatamente per un periodo di tempo che, seppur breve in sè, mi sembra adesso una lunga messinscena. Ora non reggerei il palco nemmeno per due ore, per dire. Se non altro, sentirmi cambiato, diverso, un po' di sollievo lo dà. Tra l'altro avevo più o meno l'età di questo pazzo furioso, quando mi produssi nelle mie patetiche peripezie. Bah, taglio qui che mi sale il magone.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Concordo con @Brunetta e anche in parte con @Eratò. C'è gente che con in corpo la cocaina è veramente terrorizzante. O, almeno, io ne ho sempre avuto una paura fottuta e me ne sto molto ma molto ben alla larga.


Era forse in Gomorra che l'assunzione di cocaina era definita come un preparativo abituale dei sicari, come fosse uno dei ferri del mestiere senza il quale non era pensabile "svolgere le proprie mansioni". Ma devo concordare anche sul fatto che non esiste sostanza che ti trasformi in lucido assassino. E' molto più probabile che possa degenerare una rissa tra ubriachi, piuttosto che l'abuso di qualsiasi tipo di droga trasformi una persona sana di mente in un pericoloso squilibrato.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Siamo più o meno sulla stessa linea, comunque. Il problema della capacità di gestire la sfera emotiva e sentimentale è evidentemente parte della mia generazione. Se vogliamo l'altra faccia di un individualismo che ci è stato quasi imposto, anche se magari con le migliori intenzioni (e spesso non è stato affatto così!). Ci illudiamo di poter vivere come non sapremmo fare, il tutto e subito ci ha diseducato a costruire su fondamenta solide.
> 
> Personalmente mi rendo conto che ho perso un sacco di tempo cercando forsennatamente di risparmiarne, fin dalla fine dell'adolescenza. Potremmo parlare per ore di modelli e condizionamenti, di ambiente e di imprevisti, ma mi rendo conto di iniziare a sentirmi adulto soltanto ora alla soglia dei quaranta. Mi viene da una parte da pensare che sono stato voluto, plasmato esattamente così, dall'altra che sono stato così ebete da abboccare e da convincermene anch'io.
> 
> ...


 ma non è assolutamente paragonabile!!


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si.la cocaina provoca un accelerazione del pensiero.praticamente sei lucido ma i pensieri si susseguono talmente velocemente che non ti fermi neanche a ragionare.poi il delirio di grandezza e onnipotenza è classico della cocaina insieme allo stato maniacale e le esplosioni di aggressivita e disinibizione sessuale.Andreoli ha dato una risposta più che sensata.


Quotissimo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2014)

Anche Ruggero Jucker era pieno di cocaina quando massacrò la sua fidanzata



ed é già libero e in giro per Milano beato e tranquillo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Mi sembra di aver ascoltato stasera al telegiornale che durante la confessione ha affermato che per lui la sua famiglia era un peso, non riusciva più a vivere all'interno di quel nucleo familiare ora questo è il suo profondo malessere un rifiuto totale di ciò che aveva costruito poi se ha nell'immediatezza del fatto assunto droghe per ora non si sa ( e forse non si sapra mai) ma va da se che il suo intento era fuggire da quella situazione, quella vita ed ha scelto la strada più distruttiva ma temo l'abbia scelta prima di assumere eventuali droghe quelle al limite possono essergli servite ad arrivare fino in fondo ... La domanda è se usando coca o altre droghe si riesce a restare lucidi tanto da seguire uno schema preciso e prefissato


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma non è assolutamente paragonabile!!


Sì, lo so. Della mia storia fa parte anche che io sia paranoico e mi senta in colpa anche quando negli allevamenti si maltrattano le bestie prima di macellarle.

Quello che voglio dire è che in quei momenti non esiste nulla al di fuori del "te che agisce", del mettere in pratica "il piano". L'empatia viene temporaneamente disabilitata. Come durante la caccia, o quando ti misuri con un avversario, o quando devi salvarti da un pericolo o reagire a una minaccia diretta.
Certo, la persona sana sa attivare e disattivare il meccanismo (quasi) a piacimento, ma nel disordine psicologico suppongo che i confini diventino molto più labili. Anzi, senza suppongo.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La domanda è se usando coca o altre droghe si riesce a restare lucidi tanto da seguire uno schema preciso e prefissato


La risposta è sì: la cocaina lo permette al massimo grado e con estrema efficacia.

Quanto all'insieme, lei aveva 7 anni più di lui. Questo mi fa pensare che fosse il primo figlio... un immaturo assoluto. Un rapporto squilibrato di base.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, lo so. Della mia storia fa parte anche che io sia paranoico e mi senta in colpa anche quando negli allevamenti si maltrattano le bestie prima di macellarle.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che in quei momenti non esiste nulla al di fuori del "te che agisce", del mettere in pratica "il piano". L'empatia viene temporaneamente disabilitata. Come durante la caccia, o quanto ti misuri con un avversario, o quanto devi salvarti da un pericolo o reagire a una minaccia diretta.
> Certo, la persona sana sa attivare e disattivare il meccanismo (quasi) a piacimento, ma nel disordine psicologico suppongo che i confini diventino molto più labili. Anzi, senza suppongo.



Si, ma così alimenti il tuo stato paranoico... Mattoncino dopo mattoncino... io sono complicatissima eh, però così facendo questo mix, addossandoti tutto, rischi seriamente di impazzire. 
Devi mettere un limite, pensa all'IO-ORA. E anzi, pensa meno, ma agisci... 

Bisogna prendere le giuste distanze e mettere molti filtri, capire qual'è il nostro IO e quali sono GLI ALTRI, capire per cosa è giusto stare male, e per cosa possiamo sensibilizzarci, ma mantenendo le giuste distanze. 

Così davvero rischi solo di crogiolarti nel tuo malessere, e davvero non lo vedo costruttivo. 


Io faccio una cosa stupida... 
Es: succede un qualcosa...

Mi domando e scrivo, come mi comporterei io nel mio malessere....

Benefici ricavati? 0

Allora poi ripenso: Una persona che stimo come penso che si comporterebbe in questa situazione?

Benefici?Tantissimi...

E allora agisco :smile:


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver ascoltato stasera al telegiornale che durante la confessione ha affermato che per lui la sua famiglia era un peso, non riusciva più a vivere all'interno di quel nucleo familiare ora questo è il suo profondo malessere un rifiuto totale di ciò che aveva costruito poi se ha nell'immediatezza del fatto assunto droghe per ora non si sa ( e forse non si sapra mai) ma va da se che il suo intento era fuggire da quella situazione, quella vita ed ha scelto la strada più distruttiva ma temo l'abbia scelta prima di assumere eventuali droghe quelle al limite possono essergli servite ad arrivare fino in fondo ... La domanda è se usando coca o altre droghe si riesce a restare lucidi tanto da seguire uno schema preciso e prefissato


Allora: escludo che abbia fatto uso di cocaina se non nell'istante immediatamente precedente l'azione. La moglie se ne sarebbe accorta. Ma se è vero che subito dopo è andato alla partita, allora avrebbero dovuto accorgersene gli amici. Quindi secondo me qui non c'entra o è completamente ininfluente.

Per rispondere alla tua domanda, considera che diverse droghe utilizzate a livello puramente ludico derivano da sperimentazioni iniziate sotto la supervisione interessata degli ambienti militari, quindi la risposta direi che è un bel SI', si riesce abbastanza tranquillamente, soprattutto se coordinati dall'esterno o in presenza di una strategia da seguire nota a priori.
E ripeto l'esempio dei sicari di qualche commento fa.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La risposta è sì: la cocaina lo permette al massimo grado e con estrema efficacia.
> 
> Quanto all'insieme, lei aveva 7 anni più di lui. Questo mi fa pensare che fosse il primo figlio... un immaturo assoluto. Un rapporto squilibrato di base.


Si probabile un rapporto sbilanciato


----------



## passante (17 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> forse non riesco a spiegarmi...io non sto dicendo che è colpa della cocaina ma che su una personalita piatta affettivamente,fasulla, egoista e immatura la cocaina possa aver contribuito a compiere un gesto mostruoso....questo intendo.è solo un ipotesi la mia senza nessun peso perché come buscopann neanche io conto un cazzo:mrgreen:


se è per quello nemmeno io  ma dicevo più come riflessione generale che altro, non in risposta al tuo post...


----------



## Zod (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> con questa frase ha confessato.
> non vi nego che leggendo l'articolo questa mattina, mi si è accaponata la pelle per la freddezza che ha avuto quest'uomo nell'uccidere la moglie dopo averla scopata e poi in successione i 2 figli che dormivano al piano di sopra.
> mi domando, ma come fa un uomo ad uccidere i propri figli? le proprie creature?
> per queste persone ci vorrebbe la pena di morte perchè non hanno il diritto di vivere.


Era completamente fuori dalla realtà. Pensare di sterminare la propria famiglia per poter vivere liberamente un'altra relazione, come se fosse possibile, come se ci fosse quasi un nesso causa/oggetto, denota la totale alienazione dalla realtà. Mi ricorda molto la strage di Pietro Maso, la stessa follia lucida. Un movente inesistente. Un uomo che viveva la sulla superficie delle cose. I fatti e le modalità sono tali che l'unica giustificazione ammessa è la follia da alienazione dalla realtà.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Si, ma così alimenti il tuo stato paranoico... Mattoncino dopo mattoncino... io sono complicatissima eh, però così facendo questo mix, addossandoti tutto, rischi seriamente di impazzire.
> Devi mettere un limite, pensa all'IO-ORA. E anzi, pensa meno, ma agisci...


In questo momento non sono in ansia. Mi capitano delle associazioni di quel genere anche quando sono "sano", semplicemente perchè per carattere non riesco ad abbandonare un processo prima di averlo risolto. Fortunatamente mi si sta insegnando che non tutti i processi si risolvono razionalmente.

Semplicemente, il discorso verteva sulla capacità di simulare una giornata normale, persino particolarmente riuscita, quando in testa si ha un piano pluriomicida rivolto contro le persone che normalmente si amano di più in vita. Volevo solo dire che io riesco a immaginarlo, e sarà anche per questo che mi viene da vomitare se mi immedesimo per più di qualche secondo in quella "pianificazione". Dico solo che il meccanismo è simile. Ed è un meccanismo antico, ma umano. Noi uccidevamo, ed eravamo i migliori. Non siamo arrivati in cima alla catena alimentare per diverso merito che questo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Allora: escludo che abbia fatto uso di cocaina se non nell'istante immediatamente precedente l'azione. *La moglie se ne sarebbe accorta*. Ma se è vero che subito dopo è andato alla partita, allora avrebbero dovuto accorgersene gli amici. Quindi secondo me qui non c'entra o è completamente ininfluente.
> 
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda, considera che diverse droghe utilizzate a livello puramente ludico derivano da sperimentazioni iniziate sotto la supervisione interessata degli ambienti militari, quindi la risposta direi che è un bel SI', si riesce abbastanza tranquillamente, soprattutto se coordinati dall'esterno o in presenza di una strategia da seguire nota a priori.
> E ripeto l'esempio dei sicari di qualche commento fa.


io non so se avesse pippato coca oppure no ma ti assicuro che un sacco di persone pippano e non tutti se ne accorgono


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver ascoltato stasera al telegiornale che durante la confessione ha affermato che per lui la sua famiglia era un peso, non riusciva più a vivere all'interno di quel nucleo familiare ora questo è il suo profondo malessere un rifiuto totale di ciò che aveva costruito poi se ha nell'immediatezza del fatto assunto droghe per ora non si sa ( e forse non si sapra mai) ma va da se che il suo intento era fuggire da quella situazione, quella vita ed ha scelto la strada più distruttiva ma temo l'abbia scelta prima di assumere eventuali droghe quelle al limite possono essergli servite ad arrivare fino in fondo ... La domanda è se usando coca o altre droghe si riesce a restare lucidi tanto da seguire uno schema preciso e prefissato


L'abuso CRONICO di cocaina ti permette di rimanere lucido, di relazionarti ma nel frattempo e proggressivamente fa danni a livello cerebrale  e cardiovascolare.I cocainomani non sono come gli eroinomani, trasandati e confusi.Sono persone al di sopra di ogni sospetto.Cmq penso che gli inquirenti sapranno se c'è stato uso di droghe o meno perché gli avranno fatto un esame tossicologico.


----------



## Zod (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver ascoltato stasera al telegiornale che durante la confessione ha affermato che per lui la sua famiglia era un peso, non riusciva più a vivere all'interno di quel nucleo familiare ora questo è il suo profondo malessere un rifiuto totale di ciò che aveva costruito poi se ha nell'immediatezza del fatto assunto droghe per ora non si sa ( e forse non si sapra mai) ma va da se che il suo intento era fuggire da quella situazione, quella vita ed ha scelto la strada più distruttiva ma temo l'abbia scelta prima di assumere eventuali droghe quelle al limite possono essergli servite ad arrivare fino in fondo ... La domanda è se usando coca o altre droghe si riesce a restare lucidi tanto da seguire uno schema preciso e prefissato


"E' un delitto molto grave e anomalo. E' la prima volta che ci troviamo di fronte a un caso simile". Così il criminologo Francesco Bruno, docente di Psichiatria Forense e Criminologia all'università La Sapienza di Roma, commenta con  Affaritaliani.it la strage di famiglia a Motta Visconti. Una donna e due bimbi piccoli uccisi con efferatezza dal loro marito e padre.


Un caso che, per Bruno, non rientra in nessuna delle tipologie di omicidio familiare al momento conosciute. "Finora un uomo arrivava a distruggere la famiglia per due ragioni: una profonda depressione, che porta l'assassino a confessare subito se non a suicidarsi, oppure la paranoia, come per esempio l'ossessione che i figli non siano propri. C'è anche un terzo caso, marginale, che è quello dell'uomo che se la prende col mondo intero, sterminando la famiglia ma anche i passanti che incontra per caso".


Quello di Motta Visconti è un caso nuovo, che non rientra in nessuna di queste tipologie. "Carlo Lissi non era un uomo depresso. Se mai, questo è un omicidio simile a quelli dovuti a schizofrenia, anche se, non conoscendo la persona direttamente, non si può affermare  nulla di certo", prosegue Francesco Bruno, spiegando che ogni delitto è scatenato da un lato da motivi psichiatrici, più o meno manifesti, e dall'altro da un contesto sociale che in un certo momento diventa scatenante.


"In questo caso sembra emergere anche negli uomini quell'angoscia tipica delle donne di un tempo, soprattutto a inizio secolo. Quando venivano lasciate e volevano iniziare una nuova relazione, le donne temevano che i figli sarebbero stati un ostacolo e il desiderio di libertà le portava ad uccidere i bambini. L'uomo, invece, non ha mai avuto questo tipo di problema, soprattutto non al punto da prendersela anche con i propri figli".








In questo senso il delitto di Motta Visconti diventa emblematico e apre una nuova, allarmante, interpretazione della nostra società: *"Un segno che il rapporto uomo-donna è arrivato al limite, un segnale gravissimo: il peso della famiglia rischia di diventare un pesante fardello. Nel caso di Motta Visconti sembra che ci fosse una certa stanchezza familiare, non era un rapporto idilliaco per quanto tutto sembrasse rientrare nella normalità. Probabilmente Carlo Lissi covava il desiderio di diventare di nuovo ragazzo, di 'rifarsi una verginità'. Voleva essere pronto per iniziare una nuova relazione con la collega di cui si era invaghito e temeva, forse, che lei lo potesse rifiutare proprio per la sua condizione di uomo sposato. Penso al caso di Rina Fort, che uccise la moglie e i tre figli del suo amante per paura di non poter essere sposata dall'uomo che amava. Ma quello era un delitto 'tipico', mai era successo che l'uomo stesso sterminasse anche i propri figli per timore che ostacolassero la sua nuova vita".*


"E' evidente che ora il rapporto uomo-donna è profondamente deteriorato ed è sceso a livelli tali da andare persino contro i figli. Gli uomini stanno assumendo modi di comportarsi criminali che una volta appartenevano alle donne e che in quel caso avevano qualche ragione dovuta a certe condizioni sociali dure da accettare. Una motivazione che, invece, ora non c'è".


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Anche Ruggero Jucker era pieno di cocaina quando massacrò la sua fidanzata
> 
> 
> 
> ed é già libero e in giro per Milano beato e tranquillo


E fra 15/20 anni lo sarà anche questo
Io conto sui detenuti..


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Era completamente fuori dalla realtà. Pensare di sterminare la propria famiglia per poter vivere liberamente un'altra relazione, come se fosse possibile, come se ci fosse quasi un nesso causa/oggetto, denota la totale alienazione dalla realtà. Mi ricorda molto la strage di Pietro Maso, la stessa follia lucida. Un movente inesistente. Un uomo che viveva la sulla superficie delle cose. I fatti e le modalità sono tali che l'unica giustificazione ammessa è la follia da alienazione dalla realtà.


Non posso non quotare ogni parola. Aggiungo però che quello di vivere sulla superficie delle cose (bella definizione), è uno stile piuttosto diffuso. In entrambi i casi, qui risulta evidente un conflitto genitoriale enorme, che ha offerto la pagliuzza a menti deboli o in difficoltà. Credo che tutti incrociamo per la strada dei potenziali assassini ogni giorno, solo che i più hanno ancora "la sicura inserita".

Se poi vogliamo incasinare ancora di più il discorso, c'è anche chi non riuscendo ad esprimere esternamente la propria aggressività (anche - e spesso per fortuna - a causa della suddetta "sicura") decide infine di rivolgerla verso di sè. Se ci pensate forse è ancora più inquietante un figlio che pranza con te, scambia due chiacchere, ti saluta e va a suicidarsi. Solo che in quel caso "l'attuazione del piano letale" ha molto meno appeal mediatico, inoltre esiste un tacito accordo tra chi si occupa di informazione/gossip circa la pubblicazione dei casi di suicidio.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io non so se avesse pippato coca oppure no ma ti assicuro che un sacco di persone pippano e non tutti se ne accorgono


Certo, ma a meno che in famiglia non fossero utilizzatori abituali - e lo escludo - la moglie si sarebbe resa conto di qualcosa. Insomma, se tuo marito è fatto di coca te ne accorgi!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, lo so. Della mia storia fa parte anche che io sia paranoico e mi senta in colpa anche quando negli allevamenti si maltrattano le bestie prima di macellarle.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che in quei momenti non esiste nulla al di fuori del "te che agisce", del mettere in pratica "il piano". L'empatia viene temporaneamente disabilitata. Come durante la caccia, o quanto ti misuri con un avversario, o quanto devi salvarti da un pericolo o reagire a una minaccia diretta.
> Certo, la persona sana sa attivare e disattivare il meccanismo (quasi) a piacimento, ma nel disordine psicologico suppongo che i confini diventino molto più labili. Anzi, senza suppongo.


E' quel che intendevo.
Benché la tua storia non sia neanche lontanamente paragonabile, come quella di nessuno, resta che in qualche modo gli schemi comportamentali del "mostro" non sono diversi da quelli di tutti noi.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'abuso CRONICO di cocaina ti permette di rimanere lucido, di relazionarti ma nel frattempo e proggressivamente fa danni a livello cerebrale  e cardiovascolare.I cocainomani non sono come gli eroinomani, trasandati e confusi.Sono persone al di sopra di ogni sospetto.Cmq penso che gli inquirenti sapranno se c'è stato uso di droghe o meno perché gli avranno fatto un esame tossicologico.


Ci sono anche gli eroinomani glam! Chi gode di un reddito alto spesso lascia trasparire molto meno le proprie abitudini in questo senso. Certo, temporaneamente.

Comunque non focalizzerei il discorso sulle droghe, direi che non ci azzecca particolarmente, in questo caso. Se devo pianificare di uccidere qualcuno, a meno che non sia pratico dell'arma bianca, mi viene probabilmente più utile una semiautomatica munita di silenziatore che un tiro di coca.
Ma ripeto, qui stiamo parlando di disturbi mentali, non di abilità omicide.

In ogni caso a fare l'esame tossicologico dovrebbero pure sbrigarsi, che la coca in un consumatore occasionale non credo sia facile da individuare già a pochi giorni dall'assunzione.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Allora: *escludo che abbia fatto uso di cocaina se non nell'istante immediatamente precedente l'azione. La moglie se ne sarebbe accorta.* Ma se è vero che subito dopo è andato alla partita, allora avrebbero dovuto accorgersene gli amici. Quindi secondo me qui non c'entra o è completamente ininfluente.
> 
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda, considera che diverse droghe utilizzate a livello puramente ludico derivano da sperimentazioni iniziate sotto la supervisione interessata degli ambienti militari, quindi la risposta direi che è un bel SI', si riesce abbastanza tranquillamente, soprattutto se coordinati dall'esterno o in presenza di una strategia da seguire nota a priori.
> E ripeto l'esempio dei sicari di qualche commento fa.


Non sono esperta e non so dire se la moglie se ne sarebbe accorta.
Credo che sia pieno il mondo di persone che fanno uso di cocaina e nessuno se ne accorge.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E fra 15/20 anni lo sarà anche questo
> Io conto sui detenuti..


A breve esce pure Luigi Chiatti...
Buona condotta...

Per forza...in carcere non ci sono bambini.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Era completamente fuori dalla realtà. Pensare di sterminare la propria famiglia per poter vivere liberamente un'altra relazione, come se fosse possibile, come se ci fosse quasi un nesso causa/oggetto, denota la totale alienazione dalla realtà. Mi ricorda molto la strage di Pietro Maso, la stessa follia lucida. Un movente inesistente. Un uomo che viveva la sulla superficie delle cose. I fatti e le modalità sono tali che l'unica giustificazione ammessa è la follia da alienazione dalla realtà.


Sembrano folli perché hanno commesso errori marchiani. Pensa a Roberta Ragusa. Non riescono a incastrare il marito (o qualcun altro) perché non trovano il corpo o altre prove.
Altrimenti anche quel caso sarebbe sembrato ingenuo. Pensare di eliminare la moglie per stare con la propria amante che è la propria impiegata, buttando il cellulare segreto il giorno dopo non è tanto furbo. Eppure ha funzionato.
O pensiamo a Patrizia Rognoni o Simonetta Cesaroni.
Alcuni omicidi restano impuniti. Gli assassini puntano a questo.
Così come si tradisce pensando di non essere sgamati. A qualcuno riesce ad altri no.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A breve esce pure Luigi Chiatti...
> Buona condotta...
> 
> Per forza...in carcere non ci sono bambini.


Uno schifo
Io dopo Erica e Omar non mi stupisco di nulla. Schifata da queste leggi che non rispettano le vittime e danno un'altra occasione a chi ha tolto loro  la vita.
Ripeto spero nei detenuti
Che almeno gli anni che scontano siano un vero incubo. É l'unica consolazione


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> "E' un delitto molto grave e anomalo. E' la prima volta che ci troviamo di fronte a un caso simile". Così il criminologo Francesco Bruno, docente di Psichiatria Forense e Criminologia all'università La Sapienza di Roma, commenta con  Affaritaliani.it la strage di famiglia a Motta Visconti. Una donna e due bimbi piccoli uccisi con efferatezza dal loro marito e padre.
> 
> 
> Un caso che, per Bruno, non rientra in nessuna delle tipologie di omicidio familiare al momento conosciute. "Finora un uomo arrivava a distruggere la famiglia per due ragioni: una profonda depressione, che porta l'assassino a confessare subito se non a suicidarsi, oppure la paranoia, come per esempio l'ossessione che i figli non siano propri. C'è anche un terzo caso, marginale, che è quello dell'uomo che se la prende col mondo intero, sterminando la famiglia ma anche i passanti che incontra per caso".
> ...


Interessante se poi si somma la fatto che lei era considerata una donna "forte" e lui al lavoro ( ambiente dove lei non era presente ) un "piacione " ... Forse lui viveva immerso in due realtà


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono esperta e non so dire se la moglie se ne sarebbe accorta.
> Credo che sia pieno il mondo di persone che fanno uso di cocaina e nessuno se ne accorge.


Certo, ma qui si tratta di moglie e marito. Tu moglie ti accorgi se tuo marito ha un accenno di raffreddore. Ergo, ti accorgi se è fatto di coca: se poi si parlasse di un consumatore alle prime armi, ti assicuro che l'effetto non sarebbe granchè mascherabile.

Poi ci sono anche i tonti, ma la situazione è ben diversa da quella generica di riconoscere l'utilizzo di sostanze in persone con cui non sia abbia un rapporto intimo.


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ci sono anche gli eroinomani glam! Chi gode di un reddito alto spesso lascia trasparire molto meno le proprie abitudini in questo senso. Certo, temporaneamente.
> 
> Comunque non focalizzerei il discorso sulle droghe, direi che non ci azzecca particolarmente, in questo caso. Se devo pianificare di uccidere qualcuno, a meno che non sia pratico dell'arma bianca, mi viene probabilmente più utile una semiautomatica munita di silenziatore che un tiro di coca.
> Ma ripeto, qui stiamo parlando di disturbi mentali, non di abilità omicide.




I disturbi mentali sono strettamente associati al abuso di sostanze dal tabacco fino alla cocaina ma lasciammo perdere.È inutile spiegarmi per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A breve esce pure Luigi Chiatti...
> Buona condotta...
> 
> Per forza...in carcere non ci sono bambini.


Chiatti è pericoloso perché malato e non recuperabile


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembrano folli perché hanno commesso errori marchiani. Pensa a Roberta Ragusa. Non riescono a incastrare il marito (o qualcun altro) perché non trovano il corpo o altre prove.
> Altrimenti anche quel caso sarebbe sembrato ingenuo. Pensare di eliminare la moglie per stare con la propria amante che è la propria impiegata, buttando il cellulare segreto il giorno dopo non è tanto furbo. Eppure ha funzionato.
> O pensiamo a Patrizia Rognoni o Simonetta Cesaroni.
> Alcuni omicidi restano impuniti. Gli assassini puntano a questo.
> Così come si tradisce pensando di non essere sgamati. A qualcuno riesce ad altri no.


In questo caso si è andati molto oltre...uccidere un figlio perché considerato ingombrante per il proprio futuro è inspiegabile ma poi succede ed una motivazione si cerca


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> I disturbi mentali sono strettamente associati al abuso di sostanze dal tabacco fino alla cocaina ma lasciammo perdere.È inutile spiegarmi per l'ennesima volta.


Non voglio metterti in dubbio, semplicemente ci stiamo infilando in un discorso molto complesso ed è facile non capirsi in questa sede. Tra l'altro è di qualche mese fa uno studio che vuole proporre un rovesciamento di prospettive nel rapporto causa-effetto tra ambiente di provenienza e potenziale esposizione all'uso di sostanze. Come a dire, se è vero che l'utilizzo già in fase adolescenziale di marijuana e derivati PUO' agevolare l'insorgere di patologie (tipicamente, depressione) in età adulta, è verosimilmente vero anche che provenire da ambienti degradati o anche semplicemente percepiti come impegnativi e debilitanti possa indurne l'utilizzo. Ma è un circolo vizioso su cui si stanno già sufficientemente scannando tossicologi, psichiatri e comportamentisti! 

I politici, poi, ci vanno a nozze!


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chiatti è pericoloso perché malato e non recuperabile


Lo so, ma l'ho citato per sottolineare certi lati della nostra giustizia.
Chiatti sarà malato, ma è talmente lucido da affermare che se gli ricapita di trovarsi con un bambino non sa come reagirà...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A breve esce pure Luigi Chiatti...
> Buona condotta...
> 
> Per forza...in carcere non ci sono bambini.


Quello era proprio matto.
Non so quanto recuperabile.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so, ma l'ho citato per sottolineare certi lati della nostra giustizia.
> Chiatti sarà malato, ma è talmente lucido da affermare che se gli ricapita di trovarsi con un bambino non sa come reagirà...


Appunto perché conosce benissimo la sua ossessione, malattia ...purtroppo in passato è stato coperto dai genitori  adottivi


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello era proprio matto.
> Non so quanto recuperabile.


Ma se si lasciano liberi i casi irrecuperabili...come pretendiamo giustizia per casi in cui ci sia lucidità? E che secondo il nostro ordinamento meritano una pena e un reinserimento in società?
Non so...sono molto incattivita in certi discorsi...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In questo caso si è andati molto oltre...uccidere un figlio perché considerato ingombrante per il proprio futuro è inspiegabile ma poi succede ed una motivazione si cerca


Una quindicina di anni fa in U.S.A. una madre aveva denunciato che uno sconosciuto di colore (non era extracomunitario perché i neri non lo sono lì) le  aveva rubato l'auto con i bambini a bordo. Aveva fatto appelli in tv piangente. Poi li hanno trovati affogati nell'auto. Era stata lei perché invaghita di un tale e non poteva mollarli al marito ignaro tradito perché comunque avrebbe dovuto occuparsene anche lei. Allora li aveva eliminati. I casi citati dal criminologo (uomo inquietante) non li conosco. Non mi sembrano così frequenti. Conosco questo e lo ricordo perché raro.
Avevano trasmesso i filmini di famiglia e lei era una madre amorosa come tutte, come me, che abbracciava i bambini che scartavano i regali.
Quel filmato non lo dimentico.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so, ma l'ho citato per sottolineare certi lati della nostra giustizia.
> Chiatti sarà malato, ma è talmente lucido da affermare che se gli ricapita di trovarsi con un bambino non sa come reagirà...


Lo dice proprio da psicopatico, come il serial killer veneto che è convinto (intervistato in carcere) di aver fatto un piacere alle donne uccise.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se si lasciano liberi i casi irrecuperabili...come pretendiamo giustizia per casi in cui ci sia lucidità? E che secondo il nostro ordinamento meritano una pena e un reinserimento in società?
> Non so...sono molto incattivita in certi discorsi...


Personalmente, credo si sia capito, sono sconcertata e orripilata dal fatto e presa dal bisogno di capire un caso che non è di uno psicopatico, ma di un uomo normale, tanto simile a noi.
La punizione mi interessa poco perché non ci sarà mai punizione sufficiente e quale punizione ci può essere allora per chi mette una bomba e compie una strage?
La punizione nella nostra società è delegata a persone preposte.
La nostra vita è breve e più dell'ergastolo non si può dare. Come si può graduare la pena tra chi è mafioso, camorrista, sterminatore di famiglia, violentatore uccisore di bambini o "semplice" omicida? Fortunatamente non tocca a me. L'unico criterio per poter fare uscire una persona dopo decenni è la valutazione della pericolosità sociale non la vendetta sociale. Almeno secondo me.


----------



## Zod (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembrano folli perché hanno commesso errori marchiani. Pensa a Roberta Ragusa. Non riescono a incastrare il marito (o qualcun altro) perché non trovano il corpo o altre prove.
> Altrimenti anche quel caso sarebbe sembrato ingenuo. Pensare di eliminare la moglie per stare con la propria amante che è la propria impiegata, buttando il cellulare segreto il giorno dopo non è tanto furbo. Eppure ha funzionato.
> O pensiamo a Patrizia Rognoni o Simonetta Cesaroni.
> Alcuni omicidi restano impuniti. Gli assassini puntano a questo.
> Così come si tradisce pensando di non essere sgamati. A qualcuno riesce ad altri no.


L'unica motivo che inizialmente mi faceva ipotizzare che fosse innocente è il non accanimento sui corpi, quindi la  mancanza di risentimento tipica degli omicidi familiari, dove non ci si accontenta di uccidere, ma si infierisce anche con cattiveria sui corpi, per odio represso nel tempo. L'anomalia vera è questa, che ha agito stupidamente e freddamente. Come un bambino che fa una marachella e poi cerca di nasconderla goffamente.

La legge ha bisogno di prove e non può basarsi su deduzioni logiche. Se non faceva ritrovare l'arma del delitto staremmo ancora a chiederci se è stato davvero lui o se sta coprendo qualcuno o se il trauma lo ha fatto impazzire. Nei delitti che citi mancano le prove, lui l'ha fatta trovare. Secondo me è una persona non cresciuta, forse l'infatuazione per la collega lo ha fatto regredire allo stato adolescenziale.

Cerchiamo di ragionarci ma quello che ha fatto, e come lo ha fatto, non fa assolutamente parte della nostra cultura. I figli sono oggi come mai nella storia dell'uomo il centro di gravità di ogni genitore. Si può ucciderli per un momento di follia, per depressione, ma farlo per un sogno romantico è alienazione dalla realtà.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'unica motivo che inizialmente mi faceva ipotizzare che fosse innocente è il non accanimento sui corpi, quindi la  mancanza di risentimento tipica degli omicidi familiari, dove non ci si accontenta di uccidere, ma si infierisce anche con cattiveria sui corpi, per odio represso nel tempo. L'anomalia vera è questa, che ha agito stupidamente e freddamente. Come un bambino che fa una marachella e poi cerca di nasconderla goffamente.
> 
> La legge ha bisogno di prove e non può basarsi su deduzioni logiche. Se non faceva ritrovare l'arma del delitto staremmo ancora a chiederci se è stato davvero lui o se sta coprendo qualcuno o se il trauma lo ha fatto impazzire. Nei delitti che citi mancano le prove, lui l'ha fatta trovare. Secondo me è una persona non cresciuta, forse l'infatuazione per la collega lo ha fatto regredire allo stato adolescenziale.
> 
> Cerchiamo di ragionarci ma quello che ha fatto, e come lo ha fatto, non fa assolutamente parte della nostra cultura. I figli sono oggi come mai nella storia dell'uomo il centro di gravità di ogni genitore. Si può ucciderli per un momento di follia, per depressione, ma farlo per un sogno romantico è alienazione dalla realtà.


Ma io credo che il suo sogno romantico ( peraltro proprio solo suo che l'altra non lo coltivava ) sia stato piuttosto un alibi me tale che si è creato per eliminare il suo problema moglie e figli ...pare abbaia affermato in interrogatorio che   Con il divorzio i figli sarebbero "rimasti" :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'unica motivo che inizialmente mi faceva ipotizzare che fosse innocente è il non accanimento sui corpi, quindi la  mancanza di risentimento tipica degli omicidi familiari, dove non ci si accontenta di uccidere, ma si infierisce anche con cattiveria sui corpi, per odio represso nel tempo. L'anomalia vera è questa, che ha agito stupidamente e freddamente. Come un bambino che fa una marachella e poi cerca di nasconderla goffamente.
> 
> La legge ha bisogno di prove e non può basarsi su deduzioni logiche. Se non faceva ritrovare l'arma del delitto staremmo ancora a chiederci se è stato davvero lui o se sta coprendo qualcuno o se il trauma lo ha fatto impazzire. Nei delitti che citi mancano le prove, lui l'ha fatta trovare. Secondo me è una persona non cresciuta, forse l'infatuazione per la collega lo ha fatto regredire allo stato adolescenziale.
> 
> Cerchiamo di ragionarci ma quello che ha fatto, e come lo ha fatto, non fa assolutamente parte della nostra cultura.* I figli sono oggi come mai nella storia dell'uomo il centro di gravità di ogni genitore*. Si può ucciderli per un momento di follia, per depressione, ma farlo per un sogno romantico è alienazione dalla realtà.


Proprio l'essere al centro costituisce un peso una responsabilità che lui ha sentito insopportabile.
Ho visto il profilo fb della moglie.
Nei mesi passati era pieno di dati relativi alle continue malattie dei bambini, notti in bianco, pianti notturni, nottate al pronto soccorso per le febbri alte. Lei era esausta. Chiedeva consigli sulle vacanze.
Il sogno romantico l'ha detto lui. Magari c'è altro.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io credo che il suo sogno romantico ( peraltro proprio solo suo che l'altra non lo coltivava ) sia stato piuttosto un alibi me tale che si è creato per eliminare il suo problema moglie e figli ...pare abbaia affermato in interrogatorio che   Con il divorzio i figli sarebbero "rimasti" :singleeye:


Credo anch'io che la cotta da ragazzino sia soltanto il "click" che ha attivato il seguente comportamento. Anche e proprio perchè, a suo dire, la collega non gli aveva mai concesso neppure la minima illusione.

Anzi, secondo me state dicendo circa la stessa cosa! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io credo che il suo sogno romantico ( peraltro proprio solo suo che l'altra non lo coltivava ) sia stato piuttosto un alibi me tale che si è creato per eliminare il suo problema moglie e figli ...pare abbaia affermato in interrogatorio che   Con il divorzio i figli sarebbero "rimasti" :singleeye:


Anche utenti qui, ottime persone, serie e responsabili, hanno scelto di restare in famiglia per considerazioni sul peso economico del mantenimento dei figli, se avessero dovuto separarsi.
Quella considerazione è la più "ragionevole".


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo anch'io che la cotta da ragazzino sia soltanto il "click" che ha attivato il seguente comportamento. Anche e proprio perchè, a suo dire, la collega non gli aveva mai concesso neppure la minima illusione.
> 
> Anzi, secondo me state dicendo circa la stessa cosa! :mrgreen:


Io non sono certa che la motivazione sia la collega che l'aveva respinto.
Potrebbero risultare altre cose.


----------



## Spider (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Personalmente, credo si sia capito, sono sconcertata e orripilata dal fatto e presa dal bisogno di capire un caso che non è di uno psicopatico, ma di un uomo normale, tanto simile a noi.
> La punizione mi interessa poco perché non ci sarà mai punizione sufficiente e quale punizione ci può essere allora per chi mette una bomba e compie una strage?
> La punizione nella nostra società è delegata a persone preposte.
> La nostra vita è breve e più dell'ergastolo non si può dare. Come si può graduare la pena tra chi è mafioso, camorrista, sterminatore di famiglia, violentatore uccisore di bambini o "semplice" omicida? Fortunatamente non tocca a me. L'unico criterio per poter fare uscire una persona dopo decenni è la valutazione della pericolosità sociale non la vendetta sociale. Almeno secondo me.


concordo pienamente.
veramente una bella considerazione.
Aggiungerei che fermo restando la gravità e mostruosità del fatto in se, spesso al fatto si da una valenza speciale.
questo perchè colpisce di più l'immaginario comune e lo scardina completamente...
nel ripristinare una sorta di comunanza nel sentire e socialità necessaria, si chiede la pena esemplare.
ma qual'è la pena esemplare?
non esiste almeno in questo caso.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari c'è altro.


E' chiaro, secondo me, che si tratta del culmine di un processo iniziato chissà quanto tempo prima. O del ripresentarsi di un conflitto sepolto e abbandonato in "stand by" sin dall'esperienza infantile/adolescenziale. Detto questo, qualsiasi condizione ulteriormente debilitante (mancanza di sonno, piccoli screzi e fastidi quotidiani, qualche delusione e molti sacrifici) può aver preparato il terreno al proposito poi messo in atto.

Nel mio piccolo, io ho cominciato ad uscire di testa nel periodo in cui la mia attività stava per fallire, e lo psichiatra sostiene sia un elemento di primaria importanza.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Certo, ma a meno che in famiglia non fossero utilizzatori abituali - e lo escludo - la moglie si sarebbe resa conto di qualcosa. Insomma, se tuo marito è fatto di coca te ne accorgi!



Non è detto. A meno che non sei anche tu un consumatore, allora magari te ne accorgi, perché riconosci gli effetti. Ma ci sono un sacco di mogli che non se ne accorgono, e lo dico perché ne ho conosciute diverse. La coca non è come l'eroina, se uno é fatto di eroina é molto più facile accorgersene. La coca é diversa. Ci sono un sacco di persone che sono consumatori abituali, pure chirurghi o piloti di aerei.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono certa che la motivazione sia la collega che l'aveva respinto.
> Potrebbero risultare altre cose.


Non motivazione nel senso di causa, su questo siamo d'accordissimo. Motivazione nel senso di "elemento utile" a cominciare a trasformare un'ideazione slegata dal reale in proposito concreto.

Comunque è da ricordare che quello che sappiamo noi è parziale, confuso, ed evidentemente trapelato in maniera incontrollata e neppure così chiara. Sicuramente sono informazioni molto incomplete.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche utenti qui, ottime persone, serie e responsabili, hanno scelto di restare in famiglia per considerazioni sul peso economico del mantenimento dei figli, se avessero dovuto separarsi.
> Quella considerazione è la più "ragionevole".


Ma io l'ho intesa da parte sua non tanto come peso economico ma come fardello di responsabilità :singleeye:un rifiuto del passato che comunque con il divorzio non sarebbe stato possibile in modo totale come lo,voleva lui


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non motivazione nel senso di causa, su questo siamo d'accordissimo. Motivazione nel senso di "elemento utile" a cominciare a trasformare un'ideazione slegata dal reale in proposito concreto.
> 
> Comunque è da ricordare che quello *che sappiamo noi è parziale, confuso*, ed evidentemente trapelato in maniera incontrollata e neppure così chiara. Sicuramente sono informazioni molto incomplete.


Ma anche quello che racconta lui non è attendibile totalmente.
Se avesse un'amante, ad esempio, l'avrebbe detto? Non credo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io l'ho intesa da parte sua non tanto come peso economico ma come fardello di responsabilità :singleeye:un rifiuto del passato che comunque con il divorzio non sarebbe stato possibile in modo totale come lo,voleva lui


Questo costituisce la differenza, enorme, tra il pensiero normale del nostro tempo e la sua deformazione nel caso deviante. Sempre all'interno della stessa cultura.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> La coca non è come l'eroina, se uno é fatto di eroina é molto più facile accorgersene. La coca é diversa. Ci sono un sacco di persone che sono consumatori abituali, pure chirurghi o piloti di aerei.


Ma certo! Ma ripeto che stiamo parlando di qualcuno con cui vivi a stretto contatto e continuativamente. Te ne accorgi se tuo marito è brillo? Secondo me sì!

Ah, tanto per chiarire, mi è capitato un paio di volte, a ventiequalcosa anni di fumare coca un paio di volte. L'effetto che si ottiene fumando è ridicolo rispetto all'effetto "pieno" della cocaina, ma già quello è riconoscibile per via delle pupille dilatate e di un leggero stato confusionale. Ho un conoscente che a periodi consuma abbastanza regolarmente e ti posso assicurare che è evidente, per chi lo conosce, quando "è periodo".

Poi è sicuro che non avrei grandi probabilità di intuire se un passante sia fatto di coca (a meno di vederlo in faccia da vicino) o sia un utente più o meno occasionale. In ogni caso, fortunatamente, si stanno diffondendo test antidroga in molti ambienti professionali, quindi dubito che un pilota d'aereo possa essere un consumatore *abituale *e farla franca per sempre. Sul chirurgo, invece, ci tocca andare alla cieca e sperare!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo costituisce la differenza, enorme, tra il pensiero normale del nostro tempo e la sua deformazione nel caso deviante. Sempre all'interno della stessa cultura.


Ma il caso deviante e devastante anche per l'immaginario collettivo non sembra commesso da un folle usuale ma occasionale :singleeye: Anche se sono dell'idea che Giorgio abbia ragione che certe sfumature introspettive che sfociano apparentemente in modo improvviso senza sintomi prodromici in realtà partono da lontano


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche quello che racconta lui non è attendibile totalmente.
> Se avesse un'amante, ad esempio, l'avrebbe detto? Non credo.


In effetti all'inizio sembrava che con la collega fossero amanti, e questo avrebbe reso la situazione vagamente più comprensibile. Ora però mi sembra improbabile, considerato quanto è emerso. Poi, la collega potrebbe anche star mentendo per coprire invece un rapporto consolidato...strano però (ma non impossibile, se il tentativo fosse quello di coprire la persona amata) che dopo essere crollato non lo abbia rivelato lui.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma il caso deviante e devastante anche per l'immaginario collettivo non sembra commesso da un folle usuale ma occasionale :singleeye: Anche se sono dell'idea che Giorgio abbia ragione che certe sfumature introspettive che sfociano apparentemente in modo improvviso senza sintomi prodromici in realtà partono da lontano


E' in contrasto all'immaginario collettivo che ho proposto la riflessione.
Per l'immaginario collettivo un delitto del genere è abnorme, cioè totalmente alieno.
Cercavo di vedere fino a che punto lo è.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In effetti all'inizio sembrava che con la collega fossero amanti, e questo avrebbe reso la situazione vagamente più comprensibile. Ora però mi sembra improbabile, considerato quanto è emerso. Poi, la collega potrebbe anche star mentendo per coprire invece un rapporto consolidato...strano però (ma non impossibile, se il tentativo fosse quello di coprire la persona amata) che dopo essere crollato non lo abbia rivelato lui.


Potrebbe essere un'altra.


----------



## Zod (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche quello che racconta lui non è attendibile totalmente.
> Se avesse un'amante, ad esempio, l'avrebbe detto? Non credo.


Poteva pensare che sterminando la sua famiglia la collega poi si sarebbe avvicinata a lui, per sostegno morale al lutto, e che da li potesse nascere la relazione che desiderava, visto che non avrebbe avuto alcun impedimento. Follia d'amore?

Non ha molto senso che continui a mentire, ha chiesto per se stesso il massimo della pena, e sa che lo avrà. Se la collega avesse accettato le avance avrebbe comunque fatto quello che ha fatto oppure avrebbe vissuto la classica relazione extraconiugale? Di sicuro non stava bene in quella situazione, ha ucciso anche i figli perchè se avesse ucciso solo la madre ne avrebbe poi dovuto sopportare il "peso". È come un bambino che vuole un gioco nuovo e rompe quello vecchio fingendo che lo abbia rotto un bambino dispettoso piuttosto che lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' in contrasto all'immaginario collettivo che ho proposto la riflessione.
> Per l'immaginario collettivo un delitto del genere è abnorme, cioè totalmente alieno.
> Cercavo di vedere fino a che punto lo è.


 È alieno per non aver avuto pietà di una moglie che chiede perché mentre la uccidi e per due figli che tradisci togliendogli la vita mentre dormono nel luogo che loro ritengono il più sicuro, spero davvero che i piccoli non abbiano fatto in tempo a capire, soffrire, aver paura


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Poteva pensare che sterminando la sua famiglia la collega poi si sarebbe avvicinata a lui, per sostegno morale al lutto, e che da li potesse nascere la relazione che desiderava, visto che non avrebbe avuto alcun impedimento. Follia d'amore?
> 
> Non ha molto senso che continui a mentire, ha chiesto per se stesso il massimo della pena, e sa che lo avrà. Se la collega avesse accettato le avance avrebbe comunque fatto quello che ha fatto oppure avrebbe vissuto la classica relazione extraconiugale? Di sicuro non stava bene in quella situazione, ha ucciso anche i figli perchè se avesse ucciso solo la madre ne avrebbe poi dovuto sopportare il "peso". È come un bambino che vuole un gioco nuovo e rompe quello vecchio fingendo che lo abbia rotto un bambino dispettoso piuttosto che lui.


Sul primo capoverso ...l'ho pensato anche io ma qui saremmo vicino  ad una follia ...convincere chi ci respinge smuovendo la sua pietà, assumere il ruolo di vittima indiretta quando in realtà è il carnefice :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Poteva pensare che sterminando la sua famiglia la collega poi si sarebbe avvicinata a lui, per sostegno morale al lutto, e che da li potesse nascere la relazione che desiderava, visto che non avrebbe avuto alcun impedimento. Follia d'amore?
> 
> Non ha molto senso che continui a mentire, ha chiesto per se stesso il massimo della pena, e sa che lo avrà. Se la collega avesse accettato le avance avrebbe comunque fatto quello che ha fatto oppure avrebbe vissuto la classica relazione extraconiugale? Di sicuro non stava bene in quella situazione, ha ucciso anche i figli perchè se avesse ucciso solo la madre ne avrebbe poi dovuto sopportare il "peso". È come un bambino che vuole un gioco nuovo e rompe quello vecchio fingendo che lo abbia rotto un bambino dispettoso piuttosto che lui.


Avrebbe senso se volesse proteggerla.
Nessuno vuole sentirsi totalmente merda.
Proteggere l'amante, paradossalmente visto quel che ha fatto, potrebbe farlo sentire in qualche modo leale e nobile.
Non ho certo ragioni per dirlo.
Dico che non ci sono certezze e che in 24h non possono aver un quadro completo.
una volta vistosi incastrato potrebbe aver messo in atto un piano B, assurdo come quello A, e puntare ad apparire parzialmente incapace d'intendere.
Sempre per lui.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È alieno per non aver avuto pietà di una moglie che chiede perché mentre la uccidi e per due figli che tradisci togliendogli la vita mentre dormono nel luogo che loro ritengono il più sicuro, spero davvero che i piccoli non abbiano fatto in tempo a capire, soffrire, aver paura


In quello lo è certamente.
Però non si può iniziare ad accoltellare e poi dire "scusa volvo ammazzarti ma adesso che vedo che ti faccio male smetto". Certi atti si portano fino in fondo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sul primo capoverso ...l'ho pensato anche io ma qui saremmo vicino  ad una follia ...convincere chi ci respinge smuovendo la sua pietà, assumere il ruolo di vittima indiretta quando in realtà è il carnefice :singleeye:


Anche questo è possibile, in quel quadro di irrealtà, di allontanamento dalla realtà.
Come i bambini che pensano "se mi ammalo, mi coccolano".


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In quello lo è certamente.
> Però non si può iniziare ad accoltellare e poi dire "scusa volvo ammazzarti ma adesso che vedo che ti faccio male smetto". Certi atti si portano fino in fondo.


Ok lei ...ma i figli ?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche questo è possibile, in quel quadro di irrealtà, di allontanamento dalla realtà.
> Come i bambini che pensano "se mi ammalo, mi coccolano".


Potrebbe esser una motivazione assurda ma che lui ha coltivato dentro di se ... Paro qui ci sarebbe un insana follia


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma certo! Ma ripeto che stiamo parlando di qualcuno con cui vivi a stretto contatto e continuativamente. Te ne accorgi se tuo marito è brillo? Secondo me sì!
> 
> Ah, tanto per chiarire, mi è capitato un paio di volte, a ventiequalcosa anni di fumare coca un paio di volte. L'effetto che si ottiene fumando è ridicolo rispetto all'effetto "pieno" della cocaina, ma già quello è riconoscibile per via delle pupille dilatate e di un leggero stato confusionale. Ho un conoscente che a periodi consuma abbastanza regolarmente e ti posso assicurare che è evidente, per chi lo conosce, quando "è periodo".
> 
> Poi è sicuro che non avrei grandi probabilità di intuire se un passante sia fatto di coca (a meno di vederlo in faccia da vicino) o sia un utente più o meno occasionale. In ogni caso, fortunatamente, si stanno diffondendo test antidroga in molti ambienti professionali, quindi dubito che un pilota d'aereo possa essere un consumatore *abituale *e farla franca per sempre. Sul chirurgo, invece, ci tocca andare alla cieca e sperare!


Scusa se insisto, ma ti dico che conosco ben due mogli a cui è crollato il mondo addosso perché non avevano capito che i loro mariti erano consumatori abituali, cocainomani, dipendenti, che hanno fatto debiti su debiti perché ormai fuori controllo. Certo avevano intuito che c'era qualcosa di strano, ma non avendo mai avuto a che fare né con questo tipo di droga né con persone che la utilizzano non avevano capito una fava.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'unico criterio per poter fare uscire una persona dopo decenni è la valutazione della pericolosità sociale non la vendetta sociale. Almeno secondo me.


E' che purtroppo io sarei molto poco cortese con certa gente e anche l'ergastolo mi pare poco...
Il discorso della valutazione di pericolosità sociale lo capisco, ma a me viene sempre da pensare "ok, oggi non sei pericoloso socialmente, ma in quell'ora lo sei stato molto" e non riesco a dimenticarlo, questo è il mio limite...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok lei ...ma i figli ?


Erano i figli il vero peso.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che purtroppo io sarei molto poco cortese con certa gente e anche l'ergastolo mi pare poco...
> Il discorso della valutazione di pericolosità sociale lo capisco, ma a me viene sempre da pensare "ok, oggi non sei pericoloso socialmente, ma in quell'ora lo sei stato molto" e non riesco a dimenticarlo, questo è il mio limite...


Anche 10 o 20 anni di carcere sono tanti soprattutto se per questi anni avevi davanti "fine pena: mai".


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche 10 o 20 anni di carcere sono tanti soprattutto se per questi anni avevi davanti "fine pena: mai".


Non ho capito cosa intendi per "fine pena: mai" ma tanti non esiste per reati come questo


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa se insisto, ma ti dico che conosco ben due mogli a cui è crollato il mondo addosso perché non avevano capito che i loro mariti erano consumatori abituali, cocainomani, dipendenti, che hanno fatto debiti su debiti perché ormai fuori controllo. Certo avevano intuito che c'era qualcosa di strano, ma non avendo mai avuto a che fare né con questo tipo di droga né con persone che la utilizzano non avevano capito una fava.



vero, a volte è proprio così


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendi per "fine pena: mai" ma tanti non esiste per reati come questo


Quando una persona è condannata all'ergastolo ha in testa la dicitura del foglio con il quale è entrata in carcere: "fine pena: mai".
Magari dopo venti anni esce per un giorno. Ma quando è entrata non aveva la certezza di questo. E quei venti anni li ha fatti pensando che sarebbero continuati fino alla morte.
Come le guerre. Noi sappiamo quanto sono durate ma chi c'era dentro non sapeva quando sarebbero finite.
Insomma una brutta situazione è più brutta se non ne conosci la fine, anche se poi in pratica è più breve del previsto.
Metti che non gli diano l'ergastolo (non credo) e gli diano trenta anni. Entrerebbe con la prospettiva di uscire ultra sessantenne.


----------



## Zod (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrebbe senso se volesse proteggerla.
> Nessuno vuole sentirsi totalmente merda.
> Proteggere l'amante, paradossalmente visto quel che ha fatto, potrebbe farlo sentire in qualche modo leale e nobile.
> Non ho certo ragioni per dirlo.
> ...


Non credo che abbia premeditato il triplice omicidio, forse ci ha pensato qualche volta, ma pianificato così male non credo. Si può stabilire l'ora della morte, e doveva avere un alibi per quell'ora. Lui lo aveva solo per dopo. Se era un piano organizzato lo ha organizzato malissimo. Se era una tentata rapina come ha cercato di far credere la porta doveva essere forzata, dovevano esserci tracce di DNA sconosciuto, impronte. Bisogna essere professionisti per fare una rapina senza lasciare impronte, e i professionisti non lasciano cadaveri. Poi avevano appena avuto un rapporto sessuale, aggiungendo ulteriori prove per il medico legale. Poi perché dei ladri avrebbero dovuto uccidere i bambini nel loro letto? Se si fossero alzati e li avessero riconosciuti, ma erano nel loro letto. 
Può però essere possibile che stia tentando di dare un motivo all'assurdo, e che anche la collega sia stata solo una scusa anche per se stesso per fare quello che ha fatto. Non credo abbia messo in pratica dei piani pianificati e organizzati. Ha improvvisato partendo da una idea. Le ragioni di quell'idea non risiedono nella normalità, non si può pensare che un uomo possa uccidere i propri figli in quel modo senza essere infermo mentale. Oppure tocca ammettere che ne saremmo tutti capaci ma abbiamo un freno che ci blocca. Ma questo aprirebbe altri scenari alla Basic Instint, ovvero che l'istinto di base umano è uccidere, e se scatta la molla...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa se insisto, ma ti dico che conosco ben due mogli a cui è crollato il mondo addosso perché non avevano capito che i loro mariti erano consumatori abituali, cocainomani, dipendenti, che hanno fatto debiti su debiti perché ormai fuori controllo. Certo avevano intuito che c'era qualcosa di strano, ma non avendo mai avuto a che fare né con questo tipo di droga né con persone che la utilizzano non avevano capito una fava.


E' come quando dicono: una moglie si accorge di essere tradita. Invece tante (e tanti mariti) non se ne accorgono.


----------



## Zod (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando una persona è condannata all'ergastolo ha in testa la dicitura del foglio con il quale è entrata in carcere: "fine pena: mai".
> Magari dopo venti anni esce per un giorno. Ma quando è entrata non aveva la certezza di questo. E quei venti anni li ha fatti pensando che sarebbero continuati fino alla morte.
> Come le guerre. Noi sappiamo quanto sono durate ma chi c'era dentro non sapeva quando sarebbero finite.
> Insomma una brutta situazione è più brutta se non ne conosci la fine, anche se poi in pratica è più breve del previsto.
> Metti che non gli diano l'ergastolo (non credo) e gli diano trenta anni. Entrerebbe con la prospettiva di uscire ultra sessantenne.


Dubito resisterebbe in carcere. Suicidio inevitabile.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando una persona è condannata all'ergastolo ha in testa la dicitura del foglio con il quale è entrata in carcere: "fine pena: mai".
> Magari dopo venti anni esce per un giorno. Ma quando è entrata non aveva la certezza di questo. E quei venti anni li ha fatti pensando che sarebbero continuati fino alla morte.
> Come le guerre. Noi sappiamo quanto sono durate ma chi c'era dentro non sapeva quando sarebbero finite.
> Insomma una brutta situazione è più brutta se non ne conosci la fine, anche se poi in pratica è più breve del previsto.
> Metti che non gli diano l'ergastolo (non credo) e gli diano trenta anni. Entrerebbe con la prospettiva di uscire ultra sessantenne.


Capisco il tuo discorso ma mi viene da dire "e chi se ne frega". Niente é abbastanza per questa gente. Mi auguro sia come dici tu, che abbiano questo pensiero che li tortura ma ci credo poco. Spero che dentro abbiano di molto peggio. E uscire a sessant'anni c'é da baciarsi i gomito.. Ripeto lo schifo per queste pene.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando una persona è condannata all'ergastolo ha in testa la dicitura del foglio con il quale è entrata in carcere: "fine pena: mai".
> Magari dopo venti anni esce per un giorno. Ma quando è entrata non aveva la certezza di questo. E quei venti anni li ha fatti pensando che sarebbero continuati fino alla morte.
> Come le guerre. Noi sappiamo quanto sono durate ma chi c'era dentro non sapeva quando sarebbero finite.
> Insomma una brutta situazione è più brutta se non ne conosci la fine, anche se poi in pratica è più breve del previsto.
> Metti che non gli diano l'ergastolo (non credo) e gli diano trenta anni. Entrerebbe con la prospettiva di uscire ultra sessantenne.


Ad oggi però abbiamo pressochè la certezza che chi finisce in carcere coi 30 anni se gli va male più di 20 non se ne fa...
Io credo che sia terribile anche una sola settimana in carcere, ma questa gente quando arriva ad ammazzare così a sangue freddo credo che della vita alla fin fine non gliene freghi proprio nulla. Quindi dentro o fuori è la stessa cosa, la vita non ha più valore...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non credo che abbia premeditato il triplice omicidio, forse ci ha pensato qualche volta, ma pianificato così male non credo. Si può stabilire l'ora della morte, e doveva avere un alibi per quell'ora. Lui lo aveva solo per dopo. Se era un piano organizzato lo ha organizzato malissimo. Se era una tentata rapina come ha cercato di far credere la porta doveva essere forzata, dovevano esserci tracce di DNA sconosciuto, impronte. Bisogna essere professionisti per fare una rapina senza lasciare impronte, e i professionisti non lasciano cadaveri. Poi avevano appena avuto un rapporto sessuale, aggiungendo ulteriori prove per il medico legale. Poi perché dei ladri avrebbero dovuto uccidere i bambini nel loro letto? Se si fossero alzati e li avessero riconosciuti, ma erano nel loro letto.
> Può però essere possibile che stia tentando di dare un motivo all'assurdo, e che anche la collega sia stata solo una scusa anche per se stesso per fare quello che ha fatto. Non credo abbia messo in pratica dei piani pianificati e organizzati. Ha improvvisato partendo da una idea. Le ragioni di quell'idea non risiedono nella normalità, non si può pensare che un uomo possa uccidere i propri figli in quel modo senza essere infermo mentale. Oppure tocca ammettere che ne saremmo tutti capaci ma abbiamo un freno che ci blocca. Ma questo aprirebbe altri scenari alla Basic Instint, ovvero che l'istinto di base umano è uccidere, e se scatta la molla...


Tu pensi l'opposto di quel che penso io.
Per me ha pianificato anche il giorno, scegliendo quello della partita.
Ha compiuto i delitti in mutande, per non sporcarsi, e ha fatto la doccia in taverna.
Magari ha fatto in modo di mangiare tardi per confondere sull'ora del delitto. 
Tu vuoi sentirlo alieno.
Io non credo che lo sia come humus che lo ha formato e gli ha fatto vedere la famiglia come una gabbia.
Certo non tutti siamo assassini che si controllano.
Al massimo io mi controllo per non mandare a cagare i cafoni.
Ma non ho istinti omicidi.


----------



## Zod (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che purtroppo io sarei molto poco cortese con certa gente e anche l'ergastolo mi pare poco...
> Il discorso della valutazione di pericolosità sociale lo capisco, ma a me viene sempre da pensare "ok, oggi non sei pericoloso socialmente, ma in quell'ora lo sei stato molto" e non riesco a dimenticarlo, questo è il mio limite...


Il principio base è che nessuno nasce assassino, quindi se un bambino diventa un criminale, conta anche il contesto sociale, e quindi tutti noi. Pertanto la pena non ha mai scopo vendicativo, ma solo rieducativo, e termina quando viene riconosciuto al carcerato la fine della pericolosità sociale.

In alcuni casi, anche famosi, ci sono stati degli errori. Come il mostro del Circeo messo ai servizi sociali per il supporto a persone in difficoltà che ha ucciso ancora una madre con sua figlia. Cinicamente a volte penso che sia un peccato impiegare tante risorse umane ed economiche su persone che hanno fatto tanto male, quando tante altre persone che non hanno fatto niente a nessuno vengono abbandonate a se stesse, per strada o su un barcone che affonda.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso ma mi viene da dire "e chi se ne frega". Niente é abbastanza per questa gente. Mi auguro sia come dici tu, che abbiano questo pensiero che li tortura ma ci credo poco. Spero che dentro abbiano di molto peggio. E uscire a sessant'anni c'é da baciarsi i gomito.. Ripeto lo schifo per queste pene.


Io ho una "passione" per i programmi che riguardano processi e condannati. Si creano tutti una loro versione che gli rende accettabile convivere con loro stessi.
Entrare a trenta e uscire a sessanta è come per Vallanzasca. Dovrebbe baciarsi i gomiti, per quello che ha fatto.
Ma è entrato così ed è uscito così. Le immagini fanno vedere che è passata una vita.
 

Non è mai abbastanza.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il principio base è che nessuno nasce assassino, quindi se un bambino diventa un criminale, conta anche il contesto sociale, e quindi tutti noi. Pertanto la pena non ha mai scopo vendicativo, ma solo rieducativo, e termina quando viene riconosciuto al carcerato la fine della pericolosità sociale.
> 
> In alcuni casi, anche famosi, ci sono stati degli errori. Come il mostro del Circeo messo ai servizi sociali per il supporto a persone in difficoltà che ha ucciso ancora una madre con sua figlia. Cinicamente a volte penso che sia un peccato sprecare tante risorse umane ed economiche persone che hanno fatto tanto male, quando tante altre persone che non hanno fatto niente a nessuno vengono abbandonate a se stesse, per strada o su un barcone che affonda.


Tu pensa che per me il principio base è che la natura umana sia assassina...ed è proprio il contesto, la cultura, la vita che viviamo che ci rendono socialmente utili e ben inseriti...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho una "passione" per i programmi che riguardano processi e condannati. Si creano tutti una loro versione che gli rende accettabile convivere con loro stessi.
> Entrare a trenta e uscire a sessanta è come per Vallanzasca. Dovrebbe baciarsi i gomiti, per quello che ha fatto.
> Ma è entrato così ed è uscito così. Le immagini fanno vedere che è passata una vita.
> View attachment 8682 View attachment 8683
> ...


Io continuo a vederci una totale mancanza di rispetto verso le vittime. Uccise la seconda volta quando si concede a chi li ha ammazzati di tornare liberi. Concessione che a loro non puó venire data


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io continuo a vederci una totale mancanza di rispetto verso le vittime. Uccise la seconda volta quando si concede a chi li ha ammazzati di tornare liberi. Concessione che a loro non puó venire data


I morti sono morti.
Nulla li può far rivivere o compensare.:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io continuo a vederci una totale mancanza di rispetto verso le vittime. Uccise la seconda volta quando si concede a chi li ha ammazzati di tornare liberi. Concessione che a loro non puó venire data


Ovviamente quoto...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I morti sono morti.
> Nulla li può far rivivere o compensare.:unhappy:


Certo. Ma si puó rispettarli e questo secondo me non avviene. Se permetti a chi li ha uccisi di essere libero vuol dire che la loro vita valeva nulla per la giustizia


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. Ma si puó rispettarli e questo secondo me non avviene. Se permetti a chi li ha uccisi di essere libero vuol dire che la loro vita valeva nulla per la giustizia


E' sempre il solito problema: proporzione della pena. Pena rieducativa o vendicativa.
A freddo condivido la nostra giurisprudenza.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' sempre il solito problema: proporzione della pena. Pena rieducativa o vendicativa.
> A freddo condivido la nostra giurisprudenza.


A freddo me ne strabatto della rieducazione di un assassini di due bambini. Figurati a caldo...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A freddo me ne strabatto della rieducazione di un assassini di due bambini. Figurati a caldo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai confermato quello che intendevo.
> Ha scelto una soluzione estrema che ha infranto un tabù che è tale perché uccidere i figli è uccidere parte di sé, è uccidere il proprio futuro e il futuro della società e della specie. Lo fanno anche coloro che considerano la propria vita senza senso e si portano dietro i figli nell'oblio dal dolore.
> Ma lui l'ha fatto per lo stesso motivo per cui è considerato lecito non solo mollare una famiglia ma considerarla un errore e un peso.
> Non ricordi solo qualche giorno fa l'amico di Lothar che ha rimpianto di non essersi limitato al motel con la moldava, rinnegando in pratica anche il figlio che da quella unione è nato?
> Queste ultime, ovvio, sono state solo parole.


sì ma mentre io concordo con te in una progressiva perdita del senso morale e etico sia a livello individuale che sociale, non credo che questa progressione sia in relazione con tragedie come questa. Anzi. Proprio perchè la società non giudica più severamente padri e madri che mollano la famiglia per seguire un obbiettivo per quanto effimero, la responsabilità individuale verso i legami non è più sentita come un legame indissolubile, questo dovrebbe quindi sortire l'effetto opposto. No, io credo che purtroppo il male esista, esista nei singoli individui  e spesso sia pure desolatamente stupido.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> A*llora: escludo che abbia fatto uso di cocaina se non nell'istante immediatamente precedente l'azione. La moglie se ne sarebbe accorta. Ma se è vero che subito dopo è andato alla partita, allora avrebbero dovuto accorgersene gli amici. *Quindi secondo me qui non c'entra o è completamente ininfluente.
> 
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda, considera che diverse droghe utilizzate a livello puramente ludico derivano da sperimentazioni iniziate sotto la supervisione interessata degli ambienti militari, quindi la risposta direi che è un bel SI', si riesce abbastanza tranquillamente, soprattutto se coordinati dall'esterno o in presenza di una strategia da seguire nota a priori.
> E ripeto l'esempio dei sicari di qualche commento fa.


Giorgetto, guarda che è pieno di gente che si fa di coca ogni giorno. Professionisti stimatissimi. Non è che ti spuntano le antenne o diventi verde, dipende da quanta ne assumi e da come la gestisci. Io di un paio di persone l'ho saputo con certezza e non l'avrei neppure sospettato lontanamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu pensi l'opposto di quel che penso io.
> Per me ha pianificato anche il giorno, scegliendo quello della partita.
> Ha compiuto i delitti in mutande, per non sporcarsi, e ha fatto la doccia in taverna.
> Magari ha fatto in modo di mangiare tardi per confondere sull'ora del delitto.
> ...


Io la penso come te. Penso piuttosto che per lui la via più stragista sia ad un certo punto sembrata la via più semplice, come in effetti ha confermato agli inquirenti. Una via normale separazione, divorzio per lui era insostenibile e credo dipenda dal fatto che veniva smontata agli occhi di tutti l'idea di bravo ragazzo mentre assurdamente si è sentito sicuro che assassinare tutti gli avrebbe dato la possibilità percentualmente più alta di non essere scoperto ...e trovo il ragionamento assurdo per enne motivi ma parrebbe lui lo abbia considerato valido.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu pensa che per me il principio base è che la natura umana sia assassina...ed è proprio il contesto, la cultura, la vita che viviamo che ci rendono socialmente utili e ben inseriti...


In un certo senso la penso come te, se immagino una persona che aggredisce un mio familiare faccio l'esempio di un bimbo avendo la possibilità in quel momento di reagire per fermarlo e sopraffarlo ....Non so se avrei la lucidità di fermarmi prima di vederlo stramazzato al suolo quindi boh forse sono potenzialmente anche io un'assassina ? da riflettere anche su questo


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In un certo senso la penso come te, se immagino una persona che aggredisce un mio familiare faccio l'esempio di un bimbo avendo la possibilità in quel momento di reagire per fermarlo e sopraffarlo ....Non so se avrei la lucidità di fermarmi prima di vederlo stramazzato al suolo quindi boh forse sono potenzialmente anche io un'assassina ? da riflettere anche su questo



Ciao

credo di si. Credo proprio di si. 
Basta avere / sentire la "giusta causa" 
o ragione o giustificazione, 
che ci legittima nel atto. 

Buonagiornata ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

l'atto di uccidere ... 

se guardiamo ciò che ci circonda e la storia,
notiamo subito, che non vi è nessuna vera morale o etica 
a riguardo ... che può variare da caso, da situazione, da motivi. 

Dal mostro, all'eroe di guerra ... dal sacrificio, alla difesa ... 

E da quei grandi moralisti, che urlano alla pena di morte ... 
Con l'argomento, che il mostro non ha diritto di proseguire a vivere ... 


Solo così ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non credo.
> Poteva andarsene, mollare la famiglia, sarebbe stato libero, relativista(uno che smolla la famiglia per una donna che l'ha rifiutato sta relativizzando assai, secondo me), indifferente al dolore che causava ma sostanzialmente libero.
> *Uccidere un figlio è tabù.
> *In ogni società c'è un numero di individui che infrange i tabù.


Uhm...
Io ricordo:
Il mito di Medea.
Oppure Procne e Tereo.
Lo stesso Erode.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Era forse in Gomorra che l'assunzione di cocaina era definita come un preparativo abituale dei sicari, come fosse uno dei ferri del mestiere senza il quale non era pensabile "svolgere le proprie mansioni". Ma devo concordare anche sul fatto che non esiste sostanza che ti trasformi in lucido assassino. E' molto più probabile che possa degenerare una rissa tra ubriachi, piuttosto che l'abuso di qualsiasi tipo di droga trasformi *una persona sana di mente in un pericoloso squilibrato*.



Ci siamo dimenticati di una cosa.
Che esiste l'uomo cattivo.
Sano di mente sì, ma cattivo.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oskar_Dirlewanger
E' sempre esistito, ci sarà sempre.
Puoi sovrapporgli tutte le maschere, puoi dargli un'immagine pulita, puoi laurearlo, farlo lavorare in una multinazionale, tifare per la Nazionale, puoi anche non fargli assumere droga, ma sarà sempre cattivo.
E' un aspetto della personalità umana che noi abbiamo negato, dando troppa importanza ai fattori educativi, alla cultura, alla capacità di influire in maniera determinante sull'aspetto più brutale dell'essere uomo.
Che però periodicamente emerge.
Ho conosciuto persone cattive. Me ne sono accorto. Ci sono persone che non hanno pietà, che non si fermano di fronte a nulla, che non godono nel far del bene in alcuna maniera. 
L'educazione e l'etica anche in questi tempi di accentuato individualismo si sono accresciute.
Anche con l'aumento dell'indifferenza, della distanza tra le persone, è aumentato il rispetto di alcuni valori etici, relativi alla persona, anche se probabilmente col solo scopo difensivo: ricordo negli anni della mia infanzia molto più cinismo tra le persone, molta più tutela della "roba" (chi non ricorda Mastro Don Gesualdo?), molta più ipocrisia nei rapporti, anche nelle famiglie. Non si parlava di femminicidio, e lo stupro era atto contro la morale, e c'era ancora il ratto a fine di matrimonio (col matrimonio riparatore, vedi la storia di Franca Viola http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franca_Viola).
Per non parlare del delitto d'onore http://www.ecologiasociale.org/pg/dum_fem_onore2.html
"Chiunque cagiona la morte del coniuge, della figlia o della sorella, nell´atto in cui ne scopre la illegittima relazione carnale e nello stato d´ira determinato dall´offesa recata all´onor suo o della famiglia, è punito con la reclusione da 3 a 7 anni".
Il problema di oggi è la solitudine che è conseguenza dell'individualismo promosso dallo stile di vita attuale.
Ma pur soli cerchiamo nuove strade per trovare uno sfogo alla nostra solitudine affettiva, ma quel che siamo non cambia.
Buoni rimaniamo buoni, cattivi rimaniamo cattivi.
E l'etica è una forma di difesa quando soli abbiamo più paura.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Qualcuno si ricorda Caterina Fort?
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rina_Fort


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uno schifo
> Io dopo Erica e Omar non mi stupisco di nulla. Schifata da queste leggi che non rispettano le vittime e danno un'altra occasione a chi ha tolto loro  la vita.
> *Ripeto spero nei detenuti
> Che almeno gli anni che scontano siano un vero incubo.* É l'unica consolazione


il vero incubo lo vivrà solo se in carcere riusciranno a guarirlo dalla sua psicopatia. Se prendesse finalmente contatto con la realtà e con il devastante senso di colpa. Cosa credi che abbiano fatto gli altri detenuti a Maso o a Erica?


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In un certo senso la penso come te, *se immagino una persona che aggredisce un mio familiare faccio l'esempio di un bimbo avendo la possibilità in quel momento di reagire per fermarlo e sopraffarlo ....Non so se avrei la lucidità di fermarmi prima di vederlo stramazzato al suolo* quindi boh forse sono potenzialmente anche io un'assassina ? da riflettere anche su questo


Si, sei potenzialmente anche un'assassina. L'aggressività sempre demonizzata in realtà esiste in ogni essere vivente, compreso l'uomo. E' necessaria, in determinate circostanze. Quando è sana è assolutamente vitale.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io continuo a vederci una totale mancanza di rispetto verso le vittime. Uccise la seconda volta quando si concede a chi li ha ammazzati di tornare liberi. Concessione che a loro non puó venire data



Ti posso dare un link con l'opinione dei detenuti a proposito
http://www.ristretti.it/commenti/opinione/20ottobre2008.htm
Il loro punto di vista spiega molte cose a proposito che il nostro non riesce a individuare.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il vero incubo lo vivrà solo se in carcere riusciranno a guarirlo dalla sua psicopatia. Se prendesse finalmente contatto con la realtà e con il devastante senso di colpa. Cosa credi che abbiano fatto gli altri detenuti a Maso o a Erica?


Niente purtroppo


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Sono innumerevoli i casi di omicidio orripilanti. Compiuti da persone che somigliano in tutto a noi, perché sono noi.
Non sono d'accordo che esistono persone "cattive": esistono persone che sono maggiormente predisposte di altre all'esercizio della violenza e che un insieme di fattori scatenano a compierla su altri o su di sé.
Io ripenso sempre ai miti carnefici di Hitler, a quei padri di famiglia, onesti lavoratori che massacrarono senza nessuno scrupolo o pietà donne e bambini drogandosi di sangue e onnipotenza.
Siamo Abele e siamo Caino nello stesso tempo. Per questo la giustizia non deve essere modulata sulla legge del taglione: perché ciascun assassino è uno specchio di ciascuno di noi e nessuno può tirarsi fuori.

La nostra è una società violenta, completamente mascherata. Continuano a dirci che non lo è, in milioni di modi. E' questa menzogna che va smascherata per evitare che un tizio si svegli e decida di ammazzare la gente per strada, perfetti sconosciuti, come è successo ieri a Milano, per dire.

Quanto all'ammazzare i propri figli, la mitologia e la letteratura sono piene di queste narrazioni. 
Si narrano sempre meno. E anche la profonda ignoranza contribuisce secondo me in modo sostanziale e decisivo all'improvviso scoppio delle bolle tumefatte di violenza.


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2014)

un pensiero alle famiglie distrutte da questi assassini, comprese le loro


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il vero incubo lo vivrà solo se in carcere riusciranno a guarirlo dalla sua psicopatia. Se prendesse finalmente contatto con la realtà e con il devastante senso di colpa. Cosa credi che abbiano fatto gli altri detenuti a Maso o a Erica?


purtroppo gli psicopatici sono ritenuti inguaribili ed infatti sono stati abbandonati dalla psichiatria


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono innumerevoli i casi di omicidio orripilanti. Compiuti da persone che somigliano in tutto a noi, perché sono noi.
> *Non sono d'accordo che esistono persone "cattive": esistono persone che sono maggiormente predisposte di altre all'esercizio della violenza e che un insieme di fattori scatenano a compierla su altri o su di sé.*
> Io ripenso sempre ai miti carnefici di Hitler, a quei padri di famiglia, *onesti lavoratori* che massacrarono senza nessuno scrupolo o pietà donne e bambini drogandosi di sangue e onnipotenza.
> Siamo *Abele e siamo Caino* nello stesso tempo. Per questo la giustizia non deve essere modulata sulla legge del taglione: perché ciascun assassino è uno specchio di ciascuno di noi e nessuno può tirarsi fuori.
> ...



Non sono forse quelle le persone cattive?
Non tutti i giorni uccidono moglie e figli.
D'altronde la legge li punisce per questo.
Magari sono onesti lavoratori. Repressi.
Un po' più stronzi di altri, magari, più rompicazzo, più esigenti, o anche più insofferenti o leccapiedi, ma in fondo nulla che faccia pensare che siano "diversi" da noi. 
Ma sicuramente poche persone sono capaci di uccidere.
Non siamo Abele né Caino: o si è uno o si è l'altro.
Io mi sento Abele: solo al pensiero che una persona possa uccidere o far male a un bambino, mi vien male.
Io ho pianto anche nella scena di Schindler's List, della bambina col vestitino rosso.
Ma anche se non si è Abele, non è possibile diventare Caino se non si è Caino in fondo.
Qui non c'è lo scatto d'ira che ti fa commettere azioni imprevedibili, non c'è la volontà di difendersi da un'aggressione, da una prepotenza, non c'è la rabbia, non c'è nulla.
Solo una terribile e perdurante freddezza.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono forse quelle le persone cattive?
> Non tutti i giorni uccidono moglie e figli.
> D'altronde la legge li punisce per questo.
> Magari sono onesti lavoratori. Repressi.
> ...


Mi viene sempre in mente il libro di Browning (http://www.einaudi.it/libri/libro/christopher-r-browning/uomini-comuni/978880617067) e credo che tu saresti stato parte di quel 10% che cercò di sottrarsi agli ordini. Già l'avevo scritto. Ma l'80% è una mescolanza di Caino e Abele, almeno lo fu l'80% degli uomini che componevano quel Battaglione...


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ti posso dare un link con l'opinione dei detenuti a proposito
> http://www.ristretti.it/commenti/opinione/20ottobre2008.htm
> Il loro punto di vista spiega molte cose a proposito che il nostro non riesce a individuare.


Vedi, il punto sostanziale è uno.
Nessuno ha obbligato Maso a uccidere i genitori per l'eredità, motivo tra l'altro futile. Nessuno lo ha obbligato ad andare a farsi pure la seratina in discoteca dopo...
Quindi chi obbliga me, onesto cittadino, a tollerare la sua presenza?
Qui si conta troppo sulla bontà della gente...

Capisco la semilibertà e il fatto che sia un regime, ma è un regime che consente a un assassino di uscire dal carcere per lavorare, che gli consente pure la pausetta pranzo, che gli dà un "tetto" sopra la testa la sera. Questa è gente che nonostante tutto lavora e mangia e dorme. Come non mi interessa.
Mi interessa invece vedere gente che fa la fila alla Caritas perchè non arriva a fine mese, genitori di neonati che dormono in macchina perchè nessuno riesce a dar loro un lavoro, figli ultratrentenni (figli onesti e non assassini) costretti a chiedere aiuto ai genitori pensionati perchè non hanno una lira manco a piangere.

E vedo ragazzi che girano le agenzie per cercare un lavoro che non viene dato...e vedo bravi e onesti cittadini, giovani e meno giovani, che piuttosto che ammazzare si ammazzano perchè non hanno più i mezzi per vivere.
Non hanno un lavoro, un pasto decente e un tetto sicuro. E abbiamo un tasso di disoccupazione preoccupante.

Maso il tetto, il lavoro e il pasto ce l'ha, anche se in regime di semilibertà, anche se poverino deve stare attento a fermarsi a mangiare in quei 2 locali o è costretto a prendere il bus. Povera anima...che brutta situazione eh...

Mi spiace, a me che Maso meriti un reinserimento non me ne può fregare un'emerita sega...mi si scusi.
Prima diamo supporto vero e concreto all'onesto cittadino, poi pensiamo anche come gestire chi in faccia alla società sputa.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi, il punto sostanziale è uno.
> Nessuno ha obbligato Maso a uccidere i genitori per l'eredità, motivo tra l'altro futile. Nessuno lo ha obbligato ad andare a farsi pure la seratina in discoteca dopo...
> Quindi chi obbliga me, onesto cittadino, a tollerare la sua presenza?
> Qui si conta troppo sulla bontà della gente...


Va bene. Impugna il machete e vai a fare giustizia. E per citare qualcuno: avanti Savoia...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi, il punto sostanziale è uno.
> Nessuno ha obbligato Maso a uccidere i genitori per l'eredità, motivo tra l'altro futile. Nessuno lo ha obbligato ad andare a farsi pure la seratina in discoteca dopo...
> Quindi chi obbliga me, onesto cittadino, a tollerare la sua presenza?
> Qui si conta troppo sulla bontà della gente...
> ...


Stesso pensiero
E pensa che ha diritto anche all'eredità
E l'altra stronza si lamenta che non le danno un lavoro
E la fidanzata di Omar non capisce perchè la gente sia ancora incazzata con lui "in fondo tutti a 16 anni fanno cazzate". Roba da rinchiudere anche lei


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Va bene. Impugna il machete e vai a fare giustizia. E per citare qualcuno: avanti Savoia...


Ma per favore.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma per favore.


Sono solo conseguente a ciò che hai scritto.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stesso pensiero
> E pensa che ha diritto anche all'eredità
> E l'altra stronza si lamenta che non le danno un lavoro
> E la fidanzata di Omar non capisce perchè la gente sia ancora incazzata con lui "in fondo tutti a 16 anni fanno cazzate". Roba da rinchiudere anche lei


Ripeto, io su certe cose sono un po' troppo incazzata...


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente purtroppo


esatto, un agente di polizia penitenziaria mi racconta che quasi tutte le dicerie sul codice carcerario al giorno d'oggi sono balle... tra l'altro chi ha commesso certi reati (pedofilia, omicidi familiari) oppure alcune categorie come i trans sono comunque in padiglioni speciali per motivi di sicurezza.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono solo conseguente a ciò che hai scritto.


E ripeto: ma per favore.

Non sono mica io l'assassina. Guarda che uccidere è una scelta e sta gente ha fatto una scelta.
Se alla fine vogliamo dar loro anche un premio ben venga, ma a me sia concesso di vomitarci sopra.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono solo conseguente a ciò che hai scritto.


Non mi sembra


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> purtroppo gli psicopatici sono ritenuti inguaribili ed infatti sono stati abbandonati dalla psichiatria


ah beh... allora resterà nella sua realtà fatta di fantasmi anaffettivi.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> esatto, un agente di polizia penitenziaria mi racconta che quasi tutte le dicerie sul codice carcerario al giorno d'oggi sono balle... tra l'altro chi ha commesso certi reati (pedofilia, omicidi familiari) oppure alcune categorie come i trans sono comunque in padiglioni speciali per motivi di sicurezza.


Appunto...quindi come mi si giustifica il fatto che più il reato è efferato più chi lo commette è tutelato?
Perchè metterli in padiglioni speciali è tutela...non sia mai che gli venga riservato lo stesso trattamento da parte del poveraccio che ha rubato uova al supermercato perchè non arriva a fine mese!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> esatto, un agente di polizia penitenziaria mi racconta che quasi tutte le dicerie sul codice carcerario al giorno d'oggi sono balle... tra l'altro chi ha commesso certi reati (pedofilia, omicidi familiari) oppure alcune categorie come i trans sono comunque in padiglioni speciali per motivi di sicurezza.


Ecco appunto. Non gli capita nulla perché sono trattati anche come detenuti speciali da tutelare
Va bé mi sale la carogna


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi, il punto sostanziale è uno.
> Nessuno ha obbligato Maso a uccidere i genitori per l'eredità, motivo tra l'altro futile. Nessuno lo ha obbligato ad andare a farsi pure la seratina in discoteca dopo...
> Quindi chi obbliga me, onesto cittadino, a tollerare la sua presenza?
> Qui si conta troppo sulla bontà della gente...
> ...


Maso stava a un chilometro da casa mia, in una comunità di frati. All'epoca ebbi la fortuna e l'onore di parlare col frate che lo seguiva. Fra Beppe, lo ricordo sempre, quinta elementare, ma una grandezza d'animo, di cuore e di mente che a ripensarci mi mette quasi paura. Non grandi discorsi, ma un immenso sentire. Aveva scritto anche un libro proprio sulla tematica dei detenuti che si erano macchiati di delitti orripilanti come quello di Maso. È parlando con lui che ho imparato a tollerare. Ma non saprei spiegare come.
Ti granato sci che quattro parole con una persona giusta come lui ti farebbero cambiare idea.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Quello che mi fa paura delle reazioni violente contro i violenti è che non si esce dalla violenza. Che ci si infila a pie' pari nella netta distinzione per cui da una parte ci sono i buoni e dall'altra i cattivi e ovviamente i buoni, siccome hanno la ragione dalla loro, sono autorizzati a fare qualsiasi cosa in nome di questa posizione di giustizia.
I vostri indignati sfoghi, comprensibili ci mancherebbe, a me fanno paura. Devo domandare il permesso di avere paura?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto...quindi come mi si giustifica il fatto che più il reato è efferato più chi lo commette è tutelato?
> Perchè metterli in padiglioni speciali è tutela...non sia mai che gli venga riservato lo stesso trattamento da parte del poveraccio che ha rubato uova al supermercato perchè non arriva a fine mese!


Scriviamo le stesse cose


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto...quindi come mi si giustifica il fatto che più il reato è efferato più chi lo commette è tutelato?
> Perchè metterli in padiglioni speciali è tutela...non sia mai che gli venga riservato lo stesso trattamento da parte del poveraccio che ha rubato uova al supermercato perchè non arriva a fine mese!


Vabbè dai, mi pare normale che il sistema carcerario debba tutelare i detenuti e soprattutto il personale che altrimenti si troverebbe coinvolto in ancora più casini di quelli che già normalmente si trova costretto a gestire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Io ricordo:
> Il mito di Medea.
> Oppure Procne e Tereo.
> Lo stesso Erode.


Il mito è mito, nelle tragedie e nel mito succedono cose terribili ma sempre a seguito di drammi che stravolgono chi compie i delitti.
Medea era una serial killer, ha commesso una lunga serie di delitti efferati cominciando con l'uccisione del fratello.
Lo stesso Erode, famoso comunque per la sua crudeltà, fece uccidere moglie e alcuni figli, adulti, temendo un complotto, una cospirazione che portasse alla sua morte. Magari era uno schizofrenico paranoide.
In questo caso parliamo invece di uccidere i propri figli, infanti, lucidamente e per futili motivi.
Perchè se una moglie può essere un ostacolo ad una nuova unione, i figli non lo sono.
La motivazione di ritornare ad uno stato pre-familiare diventa futile nel momento in cui pensiamo a tutti quei genitori che, rotto il vincolo coniugale, spariscono anche come genitori e se pensiamo che l'uomo in questione li ha comunque uccisi per rendersi libero da ogni vincolo per una donna che l'aveva rifiutato. 
Non è altrettanto eccezionale che un uomo si liberi della moglie per fare spazio ad un'altra donna, con la quale però ha in corso una relazione, la cronaca riporta dei casi simili.
Ma uccidere i propri figli, la propria proiezione nella vita, è di fatto uccidere la parte migliore di te stesso.
I figli in caso di delitto familiare 'lucido' vengono sempre risparmiati, anzi spesso la nuova compagna farà loro da madre.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi, il punto sostanziale è uno.
> Nessuno ha obbligato Maso a uccidere i genitori per l'eredità, motivo tra l'altro futile. Nessuno lo ha obbligato ad andare a farsi pure la seratina in discoteca dopo...
> Quindi chi obbliga me, onesto cittadino, a tollerare la sua presenza?
> *Qui si conta troppo sulla bontà della gente...*



No, è l'articolo 27, comma 3 della Costituzione a sancirlo.
"Le pene non possono consistere in trattamenti contrari al senso di umanità e devono tendere alla rieducazione del condannato."


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma uccidere i propri figli, la propria proiezione nella vita, è di fatto uccidere la parte migliore di te stesso.
> I figli in caso di delitto familiare 'lucido' vengono sempre risparmiati, anzi spesso la nuova compagna farà loro da madre.


Sì. E questo è veramente la prima volta che lo leggo in cronaca da parte di un uomo. Donne che uccidono i figli se ne sono viste molte, qui dalle mie parti un paio nello stesso mese di aprile. Ma un uomo, mah...


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. Non gli capita nulla perché sono trattati anche come detenuti speciali da tutelare
> Va bé mi sale la carogna


hai presente i pitbull maltrattati per anni? Poi prova a lasciarli liberi senza guinzaglio in una piazza... più tratti male chi sta in galera più avrai una mina vagante dopo, quando esce. La cosa che manca in questo paese è la certezza della pena.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Maso stava a un chilometro da casa mia, in una comunità di frati. All'epoca ebbi la fortuna e l'onore di parlare col frate che lo seguiva. Fra Beppe, lo ricordo sempre, quinta elementare, ma una grandezza d'animo, di cuore e di mente che a ripensarci mi mette quasi paura. Non grandi discorsi, ma un immenso sentire. Aveva scritto anche un libro proprio sulla tematica dei detenuti che si erano macchiati di delitti orripilanti come quello di Maso. È parlando con lui che ho imparato a tollerare. Ma non saprei spiegare come.
> Ti granato sci che quattro parole con una persona giusta come lui ti farebbero cambiare idea.


Ci sono personaggi come quello che citi che sarebbero in grado di vendere ghiaccio agli eschimesi...
E la dico come battuta ovviamente...perchè di persone che riescono a farti ragionare in maniera laterale al comune sentire ne incontri poche nella vita. 
Ci credo a quello che dici...ma ho un brutto difetto, che forse mi aiuterebbe a superare non so...mi immedesimo sempre...e pensare che qualcuno possa fare qualcosa del genere a persone che ho vicino mi fa andare fuori di testa...
Poi di fondo sono una persona molto tollerante e molto buona, ai limiti della coglionaggine...ma ci sono certi atti, commessi dai miei simili, che mi spaventano molto.
Forse non ho conosciuto un Fra Beppe che mi aiutasse a capire, non lo metto in dubbio...


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai presente i pitbull maltrattati per anni? Poi prova a lasciarli liberi senza guinzaglio in una piazza... più tratti male chi sta in galera più avrai una mina vagante dopo. quando esce. La cosa che manca in questo paese è la certezza della pena.


Quotissimo. Come diceva il buon Beccaria, del resto.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2014)

Proteggere assassini efferati... rieducare criminali che hanno commesso gesti che ci fanno rabbrividire...
Salvaguardare l'integrità fisica e psicologica di chi ha fatto tanto danno agli altri e alla società..

Un inutile buonismo verso Caino?

O un modo di proteggere noi, la società?

Perchè... (amato Terry Pratchett)... quando cominci a fare qualcosa [punizioni vendicative, pestaggi etc] per una buona ragione, apri la porta alle cattive ragioni. Quando fai qualcosa per una buona ragione, lo rifarai per ragioni meno buone, e poi per nessuna ragione. Eviti di fare certe cose perchè ci sono i buoni e ci sono i cattivi, e perchè se i buoni cominciano a fare le stesse cose dei cattivi, non ci sarà più differenza.

Alla fine, trattare con "umanità" chi ha fatto certe cose, è anche un proteggere questa nostra umanità.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, è l'articolo 27, comma 3 della Costituzione a sancirlo.
> "Le pene non possono consistere in trattamenti contrari al senso di umanità e devono tendere alla rieducazione del condannato."


A me non mi va di citare articoli della Costituzione. Voglio poter mandare affanculo determinate cose...è possibile?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto...quindi come mi si giustifica il fatto che più il reato è efferato più chi lo commette è tutelato?
> Perchè metterli in padiglioni speciali è tutela...non sia mai che gli venga riservato lo stesso trattamento da parte del poveraccio che ha rubato uova al supermercato perchè non arriva a fine mese!


tu quel poveraccio lo vorresti far diventare un assassino? Io sinceramente non spero che per risolvere un problema qualcuno, seppure in carcere, si debba macchiare di omicidio.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me non mi va di citare articoli della Costituzione. Voglio poter mandare affanculo determinate cose...è possibile?


Ma sì, mandi affanculo chi non conosci e _determinate cose_ che sono capitate a te ti fanno un baffo.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Proteggere assassini efferati... rieducare criminali che hanno commesso gesti che ci fanno rabbrividire...
> Salvaguardare l'integrità fisica e psicologica di chi ha fatto tanto danno agli altri e alla società..
> 
> Un inutile buonismo verso Caino?
> ...


Brava Nau. Pratchett però imita Beccaria


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma sì, mandi affanculo chi non conosci e _determinate cose_ che sono capitate a te ti fanno un baffo.


Chi ho mandato affanculo?


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quello che mi fa paura delle reazioni violente contro i violenti è che non si esce dalla violenza. Che ci si infila a pie' pari nella netta distinzione per cui da una parte ci sono i buoni e dall'altra i cattivi e ovviamente i buoni, siccome hanno la ragione dalla loro, sono autorizzati a fare qualsiasi cosa in nome di questa posizione di giustizia.
> I vostri indignati sfoghi, comprensibili ci mancherebbe, a me fanno paura. Devo domandare il permesso di avere paura?


A me invece fa paura (anzi..schifo) sapere che chi ha ammazzato senza motivo la sua fidanzata di 26 anni con 22 coltellate oggi sia libero dopo 11 anni. quando in primo grado era stato condanato a 30 e si era salvato dall'ergastolo solo per aver scelto il rito abbreviato.
Questo mi fa paura.. Non le reazioni violente di fronte a crimini insensati e di tale brutalità. Nessuno vuole riportare in vita il Medio Evo e segare in due le persone vive, ma c'è qualcosa di inadeguato in tutto questo. Per una persona del genere il carcere non è una pena adeguata. I lavori forzati invece mi piacciono molto di più.

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu quel poveraccio lo vorresti far diventare un assassino? Io sinceramente non spero che per risolvere un problema qualcuno, seppure in carcere, si debba macchiare di omicidio.


Il mio era un esempio forzato...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Brava Nau. Pratchett però imita Beccaria



Che ti posso dire... leggere Pratchett è più piacevole


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *A me invece fa paura (anzi..schifo) sapere che chi ha ammazzato senza motivo la sua fidanzata di 26 anni con 22 coltellate oggi sia libero dopo 11 anni. quando in primo grado era stato condanato a 30 *e si era salvato dall'ergastolo solo per aver scelto il rito abbreviato.
> Questo mi fa paura.. Non le reazioni violente di fronte a crimini insensati e di tale brutalità. Nessuno vuole riportare in vita il Medio Evo e segare in due le persone vive, ma c'è qualcosa di inadeguato in tutto questo. Per una persona del genere il carcere non è una pena adeguata. I lavori forzati invece mi piacciono molto di più.
> 
> Buscopann


appunto, manca la certezza della pena.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chi ho mandato affanculo?


No no, tu _non_ hai mandato affanculo chi magari se lo meritava. Ti rispondevo, hai usato tu questa espressione sopra. Ma vabbè. Lasciamo stare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. Non gli capita nulla perché sono trattati anche come detenuti speciali da tutelare
> Va bé mi sale la carogna


vabbè, se adesso vogliamo che la giustizia sia che a chi riteniamo irrecuperabile 'capiti' un bel pestaggio a sangue in galera stiamo freschi. Perchè poi ci sono pure gli errori giudiziari, eh? C'è gente che si è fatta decenni di galera ingiustamente, anche.
Penso al padre di quei ragazzi in puglia che erano caduti in quello scantinato.
Tutti convinti(pure io) che li avesse fatti fuori il padre.
I media lo dipingevano come un pazzo che li aveva fatti fuori per rifarsi una vita con la nuova compagna e i nuovi figli.
Chissà, forse se non li avessero casualmente ritrovati lui sarebbe potuto finire in galera...


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che ti posso dire... leggere Pratchett è più piacevole


Non ne dubito  e mi hai fatto diventare curiosissima, a forza di citarlo.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> appunto, manca la certezza della pena.


Ma infatti è la mancanza di questo che alimenta l'idea di altre soluzioni. Basterebbe convertire la pena di 30 anni in 11 di lavori forzati per mettere d'accordo tutti. Come gli schiavi nelle miniere greche o romane. 7 giorni su 7 a scavare. Ne hai di tempo per pensare a quello che hai combinato...Eccome..Ti sembreranno interminabili quegli 11 anni..

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Proteggere assassini efferati... rieducare criminali che hanno commesso gesti che ci fanno rabbrividire...
> Salvaguardare l'integrità fisica e psicologica di chi ha fatto tanto danno agli altri e alla società..
> 
> Un inutile buonismo verso Caino?
> ...


assolutamente sì.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No no, tu _non_ hai mandato affanculo chi magari se lo meritava. Ti rispondevo, hai usato tu questa espressione sopra. Ma vabbè. Lasciamo stare.


Non mi permetto di mandare affanculo una persona...volevo mandare affanculo certi accadimenti.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi viene sempre in mente il libro di Browning (http://www.einaudi.it/libri/libro/christopher-r-browning/uomini-comuni/978880617067) e credo che tu saresti stato parte di quel 10% che cercò di sottrarsi agli ordini. Già l'avevo scritto. Ma l'80% è una mescolanza di Caino e Abele, almeno lo fu l'80% degli uomini che componevano quel Battaglione...



Mi comprerò il libro.
I tedeschi che citi erano dei pecoroni. Dante li avrebbe messi tra gli ignavi.
E se non ci fosse stata la guerra avrebbero concluso la loro esistenza dopo la morte in Purgatorio, piuttosto che all'Inferno.
La loro cattiveria fu liberata dall'appartenenza a un gruppo. Dal conformismo.
Potevano rifiutarsi ma non l'hanno fatto.
Possono avere costruito tutte le giustificazioni in un secondo tempo per quello che hanno commesso, ma erano solo dei maledetti ignavi a cui fu data la facoltà di diventare cattivi.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi comprerò il libro.
> I tedeschi che citi erano dei pecoroni. Dante li avrebbe messi tra gli ignavi.
> E se non ci fosse stata la guerra avrebbero concluso la loro esistenza dopo la morte in Purgatorio, piuttosto che all'Inferno.
> La loro cattiveria fu liberata dall'appartenenza a un gruppo.
> ...


Maledetti ignavi, come la stragrande parte dell'umanità. Ho sempre preferito i cattivi.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ne dubito  e mi hai fatto diventare curiosissima, a forza di citarlo.



Ha scritto un ciclo famosissimo, una serie di romanzi ambientati su Mondo Disco; i protagonisti variano. Ci sono i Maghi, con lo sgangherato Scuotivento, le Streghe, le Guardie (le AMO), Morte (lo ADORO), vari ed eventuali.

La sua prima produzione è la più "fantastica" e umoristica. Tradotti malissimo, tra l'altro, vabbè.
Secondo me si "scalda" davvero e comincia a tirare fuori il suo vero estro, la sua filosofia, le sue idee più geniali, a partire dal secondo libro delle guardie, o forse ancora più in là.

Mi piace molto anche la sua produzione oltre Mondo Disco.

La serie su Johnny Maxwell mi pare l'abbiano tradotta... chissà se potrebbe piacere ai tuoi ragazzi.. io ho amato molto "Only you can save mankind (if not you, who else?)"
Anche gli altri a adire il vero. E di Johnny and the dead quel pezzo che ho citato svariate volte, sul cogliere le occasioni e non deludere noi stessi


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè, se adesso vogliamo che la giustizia sia che a chi riteniamo irrecuperabile 'capiti' un bel pestaggio a sangue in galera stiamo freschi. Perchè poi ci sono pure gli errori giudiziari, eh? C'è gente che si è fatta decenni di galera ingiustamente, anche.
> Penso al padre di quei ragazzi in puglia che erano caduti in quello scantinato.
> Tutti convinti(pure io) che li avesse fatti fuori il padre.
> I media lo dipingevano come un pazzo che li aveva fatti fuori per rifarsi una vita con la nuova compagna e i nuovi figli.
> Chissà, forse se non li avessero casualmente ritrovati lui sarebbe potuto finire in galera...


Dio mio...vicino a quel posto ci sono passata un sacco di volte e mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci.

Tu sfiori un altro argomento parecchio serio, l'importanza dei media.
Sono costretti (pare sia così ormai) a mettere in prima pagina un mostro, perchè è giusto farlo.
E per quanto io ora passi per sanguinaria questo non lo sopporto, perchè c'è assolutamente bisogno che vengano fatte indagini e ci sia una certezza di colpevolezza.

In quel caso che citi non c'era una prova una che dicesse che il padre aveva fatto qualcosa...le uniche cose che si dicevano era chiacchiere di paese, che chi vive in paese saprà perfettamente quanto le voci non siano mai veritiere.

E oggi, per quanto ci siano molti e svariati indizi e prove sul presunto (nb) assassino di Yara, è sbagliato averlo messo in prima pagina con nome, cognome, foto sue e di famiglia. Uno è colpevole dopo un processo.
Purtroppo però i processi vanno avanti anni e anni, appelli su appelli...e alla fine non si sa come, nella grande maggioranza dei casi, le vittime si sono ammazzate da sole...

C'è bisogno di un sistema diverso...o forse solo più efficiente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi comprerò il libro.
> I tedeschi che citi erano dei pecoroni. Dante li avrebbe messi tra gli ignavi.
> E se non ci fosse stata la guerra avrebbero concluso la loro esistenza dopo la morte in Purgatorio, piuttosto che all'Inferno.
> La loro cattiveria fu liberata dall'appartenenza a un gruppo. Dal conformismo.
> ...


la guerra è un'altra storia. Il singolo consegna la sua responsabilità alla massa o ad una persona che lo domina, da un lato. Dall'altro l'atrocità della guerra sta proprio nella disumanizzazione a 360 gradi, che non risparmia neppure i bambini nè come vittime nè come carnefici... e non so quale delle due sorti sia la peggiore. Penso alla guerra civile del Congo e agli inutili tentativi di recuperare alla normalità quei piccoli assassini segnati per sempre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono personaggi come quello che citi che sarebbero in grado di vendere ghiaccio agli eschimesi...
> E la dico come battuta ovviamente...perchè di persone che riescono a farti ragionare in maniera laterale al comune sentire ne incontri poche nella vita.
> Ci credo a quello che dici...ma ho un brutto difetto, che forse mi aiuterebbe a superare non so...mi immedesimo sempre...e pensare che qualcuno possa fare qualcosa del genere a persone che ho vicino mi fa andare fuori di testa...
> Poi di fondo sono una persona molto tollerante e molto buona, ai limiti della coglionaggine...ma ci sono certi atti, commessi dai miei simili, che mi spaventano molto.
> Forse non ho conosciuto un Fra Beppe che mi aiutasse a capire, non lo metto in dubbio...


In effetti io sono del tuo stesso avviso, dovesse capitare a me. Per questo è una gran cosa che esistano persone come fra Beppe.


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi comprerò il libro.
> I tedeschi che citi erano dei pecoroni. Dante li avrebbe messi tra gli ignavi.
> E se non ci fosse stata la guerra avrebbero concluso la loro esistenza dopo la morte in Purgatorio, piuttosto che all'Inferno.
> La loro cattiveria fu liberata dall'appartenenza a un gruppo. Dal conformismo.
> ...


Mah ... facoltà? Me pare una cassata :mrgreen: IMHO


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dio mio...vicino a quel posto ci sono passata un sacco di volte e mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci.
> 
> Tu sfiori un altro argomento parecchio serio, l'importanza dei media.
> Sono costretti (pare sia così ormai) a mettere in prima pagina un mostro, perchè è giusto farlo.
> ...


In realtà Sbriciolata fa confusione tra la giustizia e i media, che hanno la necessità di dare un'identità al mostro per fare notizia. 
Senza prove non si finisce in galera. Anche se i media lo vorrebbero.

Buscopann


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dio mio...vicino a quel posto ci sono passata un sacco di volte e mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci.
> 
> Tu sfiori un altro argomento parecchio serio, l'importanza dei media.
> Sono costretti (pare sia così ormai) a mettere in prima pagina un mostro, perchè è giusto farlo.
> ...


è indispensabile


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà Sbriciolata fa confusione tra la giustizia e i media, che hanno la necessità di dare un'identità al mostro per fare notizia.
> *Senza prove non si finisce in galera*. Anche se i media lo vorrebbero.
> 
> Buscopann




Ammetto che non sono informata di come vanno le cose qui in Italia.

In USA, di gente *giustiziata* seppure innocente, senza uno straccio di prova, e con il vero assassino riconosciuto dopo... ce ne sono.. Ne sono stati fatti di studi in proposito.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> appunto, manca la certezza della pena.



Ho il piacere di essere amico del Comandante CC di paese,e ancora di piu'di pezzo grosso della Polizia Municipale della citta'che confina con noi,e'un reparto speciale,girano solo in borghese,arrestano ladri e spacciatori.
Entrambi sono schifati,perche'il giudice non convalida mai gli arresti...in pratica il delinquente sa che in galera,se non uccide,non ci finira'mai.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la guerra è un'altra storia. Il singolo consegna la sua responsabilità alla massa o ad una persona che lo domina, da un lato. Dall'altro l'atrocità della guerra sta proprio nella disumanizzazione a 360 gradi, che non risparmia neppure i bambini nè come vittime nè come carnefici... e non so quale delle due sorti sia la peggiore. Penso alla guerra civile del Congo e agli inutili tentativi di recuperare alla normalità quei piccoli assassini segnati per sempre.


Vero, ma siamo sempre un po' in guerra, non trovi? Gli eserciti magari non indossano divise e non portano armi, ma non per questo sono poco efficaci nello sterminare. Anche in tempo di pace consegnamo la nostra responsabilità alla massa o a una persona...e non mancano le occasioni per esercitare la propria disumanità, per esempio che so... fregando la concorrenza in affari, per dire.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ammetto che non sono informata di come vanno le cose qui in Italia.
> 
> In USA, di gente *giustiziata* seppure innocente, senza uno straccio di prova, e con il vero assassino riconosciuto dopo... ce ne sono.. Ne sono stati fatti di studi in proposito.


Verissimo. Infatti in Italia il sistema giudiziario è concepito per limitare al minimo gli errori con i 3 gradi di giudizio, cosa che invece non c'è negli USA.
Il problema italiano però è la certezza della pena. Una volta che hai la certezza che uno è colpevole di determinati crimini, lo vogliamo fare invecchiare in carcere porca puttana?! O come spesso accade lo lasciamo uscire dopo neppure 10 anni?! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Buscopann

PS. Negli USA tra l'altro non puoi neppure essere giudicato 2 volte per lo stesso reato, se la prima sei stato assolto. Questo vuol dire che molti omicidi vengono risolti dopo anni, ma dato che il colpevole era stato assolto all'epoca del primo porcesso non sconta neppure un giorno di pena.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tradotti malissimo, tra l'altro, vabbè.
> Secondo me si "scalda" davvero e comincia a tirare fuori il suo vero estro, la sua filosofia, le sue idee più geniali, a partire dal secondo libro delle guardie, o forse ancora più in là.
> 
> Mi piace molto anche la sua produzione oltre Mondo Disco.
> ...


Questo mi frena. E con l'inglese mi annoio a morte, non mi piace, confesso. Però farò ricerche  in attesa della TUA traduzione.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà Sbriciolata fa confusione tra la giustizia e i media, che hanno la necessità di dare un'identità al mostro per fare notizia.
> Senza prove non si finisce in galera. Anche se i media lo vorrebbero.
> 
> Buscopann


Sì, ma rovini comunque la vita alle persone...e non a quelle giuste...


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma infatti è la mancanza di questo che alimenta l'idea di altre soluzioni.* Basterebbe convertire la pena di 30 anni in 11 di lavori forzati per mettere d'accordo tutti. Come gli schiavi nelle miniere greche o romane. 7 giorni su 7 a scavare*. Ne hai di tempo per pensare a quello che hai combinato...Eccome..Ti sembreranno interminabili quegli 11 anni..
> 
> Buscopann


poi così quando esce rimetti in libertà una belva... meglio 30 fatti in maniera "umana" che 11 a frustate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dio mio...vicino a quel posto ci sono passata un sacco di volte e mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci.
> 
> Tu sfiori un altro argomento parecchio serio, l'importanza dei media.
> Sono costretti (pare sia così ormai) a mettere in prima pagina un mostro, perchè è giusto farlo.
> ...


ecco, sì. Sta anche in questo la disumanizzazione: nel creare il mostro, quello da identificare come qualcuno diceva diverso da noi e da sacrificare per purificare la comunità.
Come se un omicidio, il suo, non andasse a macchiare la comunità tutta che l'ha decretato, ma la mondasse dal male.
Io, che al male ci credo, alla certezza della colpevolezza, per certi casi sono abbastanza sicura che sia impossibile il recupero.
Ma non voglio diventare assassina io, proprio perchè credo al male.
Penso invece che sia ora, sia davvero ora, di riformare tutto il sistema giudiziario e carcerario che adesso non favorisce se non in rarissimi casi il recupero delle persone recuperabili e non commina pene giuste.
Logicamente lo stato di vuoto di giustizia nel quale viviamo si riflette su tutta la comunità, non solo su chi ha commesso reati.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vero, ma siamo sempre un po' in guerra, non trovi? Gli eserciti magari non indossano divise e non portano armi, ma non per questo sono poco efficaci nello sterminare. *Anche in tempo di pace consegnamo la nostra responsabilità alla massa* o a una persona...e non mancano le occasioni per esercitare la propria disumanità, per esempio che so... *fregando la concorrenza in affari, per dire*.


Esattamente.
Dante disprezzava l'ignavia.
La nostra società in alcuni ambiti la esalta.
In effetti per un'impresa, o per uno Stato, disporre di una vasta quantità di persone ignave, può essere un punto di forza.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho il piacere di essere amico del Comandante CC di paese,e ancora di piu'di pezzo grosso della Polizia Municipale della citta'che confina con noi,e'un reparto speciale,girano solo in borghese,arrestano ladri e spacciatori.
> *Entrambi sono schifati,perche'il giudice non convalida mai gli arresti.*..in pratica il delinquente sa che in galera,se non uccide,non ci finira'mai.


lo so, ho diversi conoscenti nelle forze dell'ordine... e mi dicono la stessa cosa.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> poi così quando esce rimetti in libertà una belva... meglio 30 fatti in maniera "umana" che 11 a frustate.


Si, beh..hai ragione. Mi son lasciato prendere la mano. Però una frustata in questi 30 anni..così..senza motivo e a tradimento..io gliela darei!

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma mentre io concordo con te in una progressiva perdita del senso morale e etico sia a livello individuale che sociale, non credo che questa progressione sia in relazione con tragedie come questa. Anzi. Proprio perchè la società non giudica più severamente padri e madri che mollano la famiglia per seguire un obbiettivo per quanto effimero, la responsabilità individuale verso i legami non è più sentita come un legame indissolubile, questo dovrebbe quindi sortire l'effetto opposto. No, io credo che purtroppo il male esista, esista nei singoli individui  e spesso sia pure desolatamente stupido.


Io non vedevo un legame causa effetto.
Mi domandavo se il ragionamento che porta a rifiutare una morale valida per tutti e la ricerca della soddisfazione personale non fosse anche la nostra.
Quando si "cancella" una persona dalla propria vita la si "uccide" dentro di noi.
Credo che sia abbastanza normale farlo nei confronti di chi ci ha fatto del male (come è normale il pensiero di infliggere una pena pesante a chi ha compiuto un delitto del genere) sono pensieri che sono comprensibili e non portano a una messa in atto di comportamenti violenti.
Io vedo che invece ci sia in tutti la tendenza a cancellare, eliminare tutto ciò che non si trova gratificante.
Quanti hanno detto alla moglie "i figli non li volevo"?


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> *Dante disprezzava l'ignavia.
> La nostra società in alcuni ambiti la esalta*.


Quanti di noi che scriviamo qui sopra avrebbero il coraggio di intervenire per strada per aiutare chi viene aggredito?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In un certo senso la penso come te, se immagino una persona che aggredisce un mio familiare faccio l'esempio di un bimbo avendo la possibilità in quel momento di reagire per fermarlo e sopraffarlo ....Non so se avrei la lucidità di fermarmi prima di vederlo stramazzato al suolo quindi boh forse sono potenzialmente anche io un'assassina ? da riflettere anche su questo


No. Questo è sopravvivenza propria e della specie e si chiama legittima difesa.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo so, ho diversi conoscenti nelle forze dell'ordine... e mi dicono la stessa cosa.


E la dicono anche a me...
E c'è scoramento anche da parte loro, perchè lavorano, portano a termine quello che devono fare e si trovano la persona che gira allegramente il giorno dopo.
Queste sono cose che fanno passare anche la voglia di lavorare a quelle persone che sono deputate a mantenere un ordine pubblico.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si, beh..hai ragione. Mi son lasciato prendere la mano. Però una frustata in questi 30 anni..così..senza motivo e a tradimento..io gliela darei!
> 
> Buscopann


ahahahahahah ma pure due, dai :up:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai presente i pitbull maltrattati per anni? Poi prova a lasciarli liberi senza guinzaglio in una piazza... più tratti male chi sta in galera più avrai una mina vagante dopo, quando esce. La cosa che manca in questo paese è la certezza della pena.


Intanto io non capisco perchè debbano uscire.
Io sono per il carcere a vita con lo stretto necessario per la sopravvivenza. Niente lauree, semilibertà, matrimoni, ecc ecc
Non puoi avere più diritti di quelli che hai tolto a chi hai ucciso, hai giá la vita. Ripeto è una mancanza di rispetto verso le vittime


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo mi frena. E con l'inglese mi annoio a morte, non mi piace, confesso. Però farò ricerche  in attesa della TUA traduzione.



Io ho sempre pensato che l'inglese fosse noioso e arido.

Mi sono ricreduta proprio con Pratchett.
Anzi, ho imparato davvero l'inglese grazie a lui.
Nel mio lavoro parlo normalmente inglese, leggo inglese, scrivo inglese.

Ma ho capito davvero la bellezza di questa lingua quando mi sono intestardita a leggere Pratchett, tutti i suoi libri che non erano stati tradotti. Che lingua incredibilmente pittorica!!!

"Certainty edged off his his words" la certezza sfuggiva dalle sue parole.. ma c'è la visione di un dislivello, di un angolo, di un dirupo, e la certezza che scivola verso quell'angolo...
"Mud caked off his boots"  (ups non mi ricordo se era davvero caked OFF) il fango si agglomerava attorno ai suoi stivali... ma vedi, vedi davvero quello gli strati di fango che si aggiungono, uno dopo l'altro, quegli strati appiccicosi che si stratificano...

Ogni frase, un dipinto... non so spiegarmi meglio...


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Intanto io non capisco perchè debbano uscire.
> *Io sono per il carcere a vita con lo stretto necessario per la sopravvivenza. Niente lauree, semilibertà, matrimoni, ecc ecc
> Non puoi avere più diritti di quelli che hai tolto a chi hai ucciso, hai giá la vita. Ripeto è una mancanza di rispetto verso le vittime


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Qualcuno si ricorda Caterina Fort?
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rina_Fort


Se ne parla dopo quasi settanta anni perché non è normale.
Però anche lei era figlia del suo tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè, se adesso vogliamo che la giustizia sia che a chi riteniamo irrecuperabile 'capiti' un bel pestaggio a sangue in galera stiamo freschi. Perchè poi ci sono pure gli errori giudiziari, eh? C'è gente che si è fatta decenni di galera ingiustamente, anche.
> Penso al padre di quei ragazzi in puglia che erano caduti in quello scantinato.
> Tutti convinti(pure io) che li avesse fatti fuori il padre.
> I media lo dipingevano come un pazzo che li aveva fatti fuori per rifarsi una vita con la nuova compagna e i nuovi figli.
> Chissà, forse se non li avessero casualmente ritrovati lui sarebbe potuto finire in galera...


Sbri non ho detto che spero questa cosa per tutti.
Ma in casi come quelli di Novi Ligure o gli ultimi della cronaca io tutto questo tutelare sti assassini non lo capisco
Io non sono laureata. Penso a chi di é fatto un culo per pagarsi gli studi e laurearsi. A quella stronza di Erica la laurea gliela abbiamo pagata noi. É una cosa che mi manda ai pazzi. Penso a quel bambino e poi a sta stronza che gira libera cercando un lavoro...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma infatti è la mancanza di questo che alimenta l'idea di altre soluzioni. Basterebbe convertire la pena di 30 anni in 11 di lavori forzati per mettere d'accordo tutti. Come gli schiavi nelle miniere greche o romane. 7 giorni su 7 a scavare. Ne hai di tempo per pensare a quello che hai combinato...Eccome..Ti sembreranno interminabili quegli 11 anni..
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto
11 no peró. Perchè poi sei libero. Io non accetto che tornino liberi


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto io non capisco perchè debbano uscire.
> Io sono per il carcere a vita con lo stretto necessario per la sopravvivenza. Niente lauree, semilibertà, matrimoni, ecc ecc
> Non puoi avere più diritti di quelli che hai tolto a chi hai ucciso, hai giá la vita. Ripeto è una mancanza di rispetto verso le vittime


Eh...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà Sbriciolata fa confusione tra la giustizia e i media, che hanno la necessità di dare un'identità al mostro per fare notizia.
> *Senza prove non si finisce in galera*. Anche se i media lo vorrebbero.
> 
> Buscopann


ci sono le prove indiziarie, i figli erano temporaneamente affidati a lui e c'erano testimonianze che confutavano il suo alibi. Mi ricordo anche che, essendo già lui nel registro degli indagati, c'erano intercettazioni ambientali in cui lui si rivolgeva ai figli chiedendo loro perdono. Chiaramente lui poveraccio era sconvolto e stava chiedendo perdono per le mancanze che poteva aver avuto verso di loro.
Ci sono stati processi di omicidi che sono stati a lungo alla ribalta della cronaca proprio perchè basati su prove indiziarie.
E quando manca il cadavere le prove sono sempre indiziarie, solo che dalla scomparsa devono passare anni perchè si dichiari la morte presunta e si imbastisca il processo.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quanti di noi che scriviamo qui sopra avrebbero il *coraggio* di intervenire per strada per aiutare chi viene aggredito?


L''ignavia non è sinonimo di codardia.
Vi sono perone cattive, persone buone e persone che non sono né l'uno né l'altro, ma si fanno guidare dal più forte, senza sviluppare una propria idea.
L'ignavia è conformismo.
Se chi viene riconosciuto come più forte ci dicesse che è positivo aiutare per strada chi viene aggredito, l'ignavo lo farebbe per conformarsi. Senza bontà.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il mito è mito, nelle tragedie e nel mito succedono cose terribili ma sempre a seguito di drammi che stravolgono chi compie i delitti.
> Medea era una serial killer, ha commesso una lunga serie di delitti efferati cominciando con l'uccisione del fratello.
> Lo stesso Erode, famoso comunque per la sua crudeltà, fece uccidere moglie e alcuni figli, adulti, temendo un complotto, una cospirazione che portasse alla sua morte. Magari era uno schizofrenico paranoide.
> In questo caso parliamo invece di uccidere i propri figli, infanti, lucidamente e per futili motivi.
> ...


Era quello che intendevo.
Però siamo tornati tutti a dire che è un alieno.
Ha solo fatto concretamente (dimostrando cattiveria, crudeltà e stupidità, senso dell'irrealtà) ciò che tanti fanno con il pensiero o praticamente senza arrivare l'omicidio ma il pensiero è lo stesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quanti di noi che scriviamo qui sopra avrebbero il coraggio di intervenire per strada per aiutare chi viene aggredito?


io l'ho sempre fatto. Quando era stupido buttarsi fisicamente ho urlato, chiesto soccorso, preso targhe. Ma mi sono anche messa fisicamente in mezzo, quando poteva essere utile. L'ignavia e l'indifferenza mi fanno orrore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era quello che intendevo.
> Però siamo tornati tutti a dire che è un alieno.
> Ha solo fatto concretamente (dimostrando cattiveria, crudeltà e stupidità, senso dell'irrealtà) ciò che tanti fanno con il pensiero o *praticamente senza arrivare l'omicidio ma il pensiero è lo stesso*.


e sti cazzi, scusa il francesismo. Un conto è non volersi più occupare di un figlio, ma sai che c'è comunque chi lo farà, un conto è sgozzarlo come un capretto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Proteggere assassini efferati... rieducare criminali che hanno commesso gesti che ci fanno rabbrividire...
> Salvaguardare l'integrità fisica e psicologica di chi ha fatto tanto danno agli altri e alla società..
> 
> Un inutile buonismo verso Caino?
> ...


:up:
Un altro modo è considerarli "mostri".


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ne parla dopo quasi settanta anni perché *non è normale*.
> Però anche lei era figlia del suo tempo.


La cattiveria non è così frequente, al pari della bontà.
Non credo siano esistiti tempi migliori, la letteratura ci consegna atrocità in ogni passato.
Oggi rimpiangiamo un mondo più aperto, dove i contatti umani erano più facili perché prossimi.
Questo sì, lo condivido.
Ma non credo affatto fosse migliore.
Di omicidi ne ho visti anche anni fa. Me ne raccontava anche mia nonna, ai tempi addietro.
Questo più recente e già citato era accaduto nell'appartamento vicino a quello dove abitavo io.
Li conoscevo.
Erano persone apparentemente educate e gentili.
http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...6/evirato-da-moglie-figlia-muore-dopo-un.html
Qui non vedo cattiveria pura, ma autodifesa mista a rabbia e vendetta, con molta disperazione alle spalle.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L''ignavia non è sinonimo di codardia.
> Vi sono perone cattive, persone buone e persone che non sono né l'uno né l'altro, ma si fanno guidare dal più forte, senza sviluppare una propria idea.
> L'ignavia è conformismo.
> Se chi viene riconosciuto come più forte ci dicesse che è positivo aiutare per strada chi viene aggredito, l'ignavo lo farebbe per conformarsi. Senza bontà.


ignavia: mancanza di volontà e forza morale che paralizza in una posizione comoda e non rischiosa. Se poi vuoi cambiare il significato della parola, allora ok.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io l'ho sempre fatto. Quando era stupido buttarsi fisicamente ho urlato, chiesto soccorso, preso targhe. Ma mi sono anche messa fisicamente in mezzo, quando poteva essere utile. L'ignavia e l'indifferenza mi fanno orrore.


pure io, anche un paio di settimane fa e ci ho rimesso... e ora mi tocca anche fare i marker di un po' di virus per stare tranquillo.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Questo più recente e già citato era accaduto nell'appartamento vicino a quello dove abitavo io.
> Li conoscevo.
> *Erano persone apparentemente educate e gentili.*
> http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...6/evirato-da-moglie-figlia-muore-dopo-un.html
> Qui non vedo cattiveria pura, ma autodifesa mista a rabbia e vendetta, con molta disperazione alle spalle.



Scusa se sorrido, ma mi pari il classico vicino che intervistano e dice che "era una così brava persona"!


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ignavia: mancanza di volontà e forza morale che paralizza in una posizione comoda e non rischiosa. Se poi vuoi cambiare il significato della parola, allora ok.



L'ignavia per Dante è sinonimo di conformismo. Del più bieco conformismo.
Ignavi però considero anche tutti i nazisti e i fascisti persone comuni che trucidarono agli ordini dei gerarchi ebrei, rom, omosessuali, senza sensi di colpa.
Ignavi probabilmente i serbi bosniaci che ubbidirono agli ordini di stuprare le donne musulmane a Foca, nel 1992.
Ignavi, tutti coloro che diventarono fascisti, democristiani, comunisti, senza idee, ma anche molti cattolici, musulmani, la cui fede vive solo per conformarsi a un gruppo che si ritiene più forte.
Per Dante il significato era profondamente politico.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusa se sorrido, ma mi pari il classico vicino che intervistano e dice che "era una così brava persona"!



Ma infatti.
Lombroso aveva profondamente torto.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'ignavia per Dante è sinonimo di conformismo. Del più bieco conformismo.
> Ignavi tutti i nazisti e i fascisti persone comuni che trucidarono agli ordini dei gerarchi ebrei, rom, omosessuali, senza sensi di colpa.
> Ignavi probabilmente i serbi bosniaci che ubbidirono agli ordini di stuprare le donne musulmane a Foca, nel 1992.
> Ignavi, tutti coloro che diventarono fascisti, democristiani, comunisti, senza idee, ma anche molti cattolici, musulmani, la cui fede vive solo per conformarsi a un gruppo che si ritiene più forte.
> Per Dante il significato era profondamente politico.


Io non so che cosa significasse per Dante, ma oggi l'accezione è quella che ho scritto... ad ogni modo, mi pare che in questo pentolone dell'ignavia così definita cucini un bel minestrone, in cui davvero non riesco a vedere nessun senso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure io, anche un paio di settimane fa e ci ho rimesso... e *ora mi tocca anche fare i marker di un po' di virus per stare tranquillo*.


in bocca al lupo, spero sia tutto a posto.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo, spero sia tutto a posto.


crepi  Grazie Sbri, spero davvero di si... sarebbe davvero il colmo della sfiga, perchè il rischio in questi casi è minimo... ma finchè non vedrò i risultati non dormirò tranquillo.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io non so che cosa significasse per Dante, ma oggi l'accezione è quella che ho scritto... ad ogni modo, mi pare che in questo pentolone dell'ignavia così definita cucini un bel minestrone, in cui davvero non riesco a vedere nessun senso.


In breve.
Dante pone la necessità di scegliere tra bene e male nella vita.
Ignavi furono coloro che non scelsero.
Ignavo è colui che non ha idee proprie, ma si conforma a quelle di chi è più forte.
Per riportare in tema il post
Carlo Lissi ha scelto il male. Come Oskar Dirlewanger.
Una scelta netta, indiscutibilie. Suor Maria Teresa di Calcutta scelse il bene.
Giusto per citare persone note.
Ignavo fu Don Abbondio.
Ma gli "uomini comuni" di Browning fecero delle scelte altrettanto nette?
Per me no. Erano "uomini comuni", ignavi per Dante.
Si conformarono alla volontà del più forte.
La loro scelta del male è apparente: neppure nel commetterlo si distaccarono dalla loro posizione di ignavia.
Obbedirono, nient'altro.
Atrocemente conformiste.
Tale scelta del male può avvenire anche per il bene. 
Ma non vi è che apparenza di scelta. Manca la volontà.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Giugno 2014)

non ho letto nulla del prima, perchè questa cosa mi sconvolge proprio l'anima...
ha detto che divorziare sarebbe stato inutile perchè comunque poi sarebbero rimasti i figli di cui prendersi cura.

non vi nascondo che la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stata: che culo! il mio se ne è andato con l'altra e non ci ha sterminato, ma non nel senso che ho potuto pensare solo per un momento che il mio ex marito potesse fare questo, l'ho pensato in generale e credo che questo pensiero in testa sia balenato a molte mogli e compagne che sono state semplicemente lasciate per un'altra.
ma questa donna si svegliava e si addormentava con un uomo che amava e che mai avrebbe pensato che li avrebbe sterminati e l'unica risposta che riesco a darmi è che questo non sia un uomo, ma solo un involucro con sembianze umane, nella cui testa ci deve essere talmente tanta oscurità da non poter distinguere la realtà di una vita con l'orrore della sua non-anima...
per il resto io non trovo risposte e non mi do pace, ma non perchè sono una guardona che si infogna in queste cose guardando porta a porta, ma perchè non posso credere che un essere seppure così rivoltante uccida tre persone per sentirsi libero.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non ho letto nulla del prima, perchè questa cosa mi sconvolge proprio l'anima...
> ha detto che divorziare sarebbe stato inutile perchè comunque poi sarebbero rimasti i figli di cui prendersi cura.
> 
> non vi nascondo che la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stata: che culo! il mio se ne è andato con l'altra e non ci ha sterminato, ma non nel senso che ho potuto pensare solo per un momento che il mio ex marito potesse fare questo, l'ho pensato in generale e credo che questo pensiero in testa sia balenato a molte mogli e compagne che sono state semplicemente lasciate per un'altra.
> ...


verde mio


----------



## viola di mare (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> verde mio


amore :inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> amore :inlove:


come stai super-donna?? :inlove:


----------



## viola di mare (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come stai super-donna?? :inlove:


meglio, anche se ho bisogno di ferie


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non ho letto nulla del prima, perchè questa cosa mi sconvolge proprio l'anima...
> ha detto che divorziare sarebbe stato inutile perchè comunque poi sarebbero rimasti i figli di cui prendersi cura.
> 
> non vi nascondo che la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stata: che culo! il mio se ne è andato con l'altra e non ci ha sterminato, ma non nel senso che ho potuto pensare solo per un momento che il mio ex marito potesse fare questo, l'ho pensato in generale e credo che questo pensiero in testa sia balenato a molte mogli e compagne che sono state semplicemente lasciate per un'altra.
> ...


Vabbè, che culo. Comportamenti così ovviamente non sono mica normali. Cioè, è come uno che abita vicino al miglior vicino (scusa il gioco di parole) del mondo che dopo vent'anni scopre essere un ex criminale nazistacomunista che faceva scopare le ebree dai pastori tedeschi (nel senso di quadrupedi). Non è che puoi pensare "che culo che quella povera ebrea non ero io", non pensi un cazzo, dici tra te e te "porca puttana" e rimani come una cogliona. Cioè questo VA OLTRE tradimenti, amori e compagnia. MA TANTO.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> meglio, anche se ho bisogno di ferie


uuuuu io ci vado oggi in ferie!!!


----------



## perplesso (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando una persona è condannata all'ergastolo ha in testa la dicitura del foglio con il quale è entrata in carcere: "fine pena: mai".
> Magari dopo venti anni esce per un giorno. Ma quando è entrata non aveva la certezza di questo. E quei venti anni li ha fatti pensando che sarebbero continuati fino alla morte.
> Come le guerre. Noi sappiamo quanto sono durate ma chi c'era dentro non sapeva quando sarebbero finite.
> Insomma una brutta situazione è più brutta se non ne conosci la fine, anche se poi in pratica è più breve del previsto.
> Metti che non gli diano l'ergastolo (non credo) e gli diano trenta anni. Entrerebbe con la prospettiva di uscire ultra sessantenne.


Spiacente doverti deludere, ma tu vivi sulla Luna.

a questo coso daranno l'ergastolo solo se rimane alta la pressione mediatica sul caso.  altrimenti la possiblità che gli concedano (essendo incensurato) il rito abbreviato con conseguente massimo edittale a 30 anni è notevole,quasi una certezza.

ed il fatto che esca ultrasessantenne cambia fava,la moglie ed i figli hanno avuto una pena ben più pesante ed irreversibile.

PS: e ricordati che il governo precedente a questo ha innalzato i giorni di liberazione anticipata da 45 a 75 ogni semestre


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Spiacente doverti deludere, ma tu vivi sulla Luna.
> 
> a questo coso daranno l'ergastolo solo se rimane alta la pressione mediatica sul caso. altrimenti la possiblità che gli concedano (essendo incensurato) il rito abbreviato con conseguente massimo edittale a 30 anni è alto.
> 
> ed il fatto che esca ultrasessantenne cambia fava,la moglie ed i figli hanno avuto una pena ben più pesante ed irreversibile



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## viola di mare (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, che culo. Comportamenti così ovviamente non sono mica normali. Cioè, è come uno che abita vicino al miglior vicino (scusa il gioco di parole) del mondo che dopo vent'anni scopre essere un ex criminale nazistacomunista che faceva scopare le ebree dai pastori tedeschi (nel senso di quadrupedi). Non è che puoi pensare "che culo che quella povera ebrea non ero io", non pensi un cazzo, dici tra te e te "porca puttana" e rimani come una cogliona. Cioè questo VA OLTRE tradimenti, amori e compagnia. MA TANTO.


jb ti prego non è l'argomento adtto per cercare significati particolari ai miei pensieri, che comunque sono i miei e tu non essendo nella mia testa puoi giudicare, evidentemente non sono stata chiara, ho solo pensato che dal momento che era considerato un ottimo marito e padre e ha fatto st'orrore, alla stregua allora siamo tutti possibili mostri???
non credo e comunque ti ripeto, non mi va di creare una discussione con te su quello che devo sentire o no dentro di me, perchè questa cosa mi ha fatto e mi fa stare veramente male. a me piace quello che scrivi, come lo scrivi, mi fa ridere, ti leggo volentieri, ma su questo argomento no, ho scritto che non ho letto nulla dall'inizio del 3d...ti chiedo la gentilezza di rispettare questa mia richiesta, perchè il tuo paragone è molto lontano dal mio pensiero.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In breve.
> Dante pone la necessità di scegliere tra bene e male nella vita.
> Ignavi furono coloro che non scelsero.
> Ignavo è colui che non ha idee proprie, ma si conforma a quelle di chi è più forte.
> ...


concordo su Don Abbondio, è un ignavo perfetto. Sul resto non tanto... in tanti obbedirono aderendo con entusiamo, in tutte le fazioni che hai citato prima. La scelta ci fu. Poi che ci fu anche chi aderì per comodo, ok.


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> concordo su Don Abbondio, è un ignavo perfetto. Sul resto non tanto... in tanti obbedirono aderendo con entusiamo, in tutte le fazioni che hai citato prima. La scelta ci fu. Poi che ci fu anche chi aderì per comodo, ok.


Mah ... continuo a pensare che con una luger, un coltello ecc puntati tante fantasie uno non se le fà ... poi magari sbaglio :blank:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando una persona è condannata all'ergastolo ha in testa la dicitura del foglio con il quale è entrata in carcere: "fine pena: mai".
> Magari dopo venti anni esce per un giorno. Ma quando è entrata non aveva la certezza di questo. E quei venti anni li ha fatti pensando che sarebbero continuati fino alla morte.
> Come le guerre. Noi sappiamo quanto sono durate ma chi c'era dentro non sapeva quando sarebbero finite.
> Insomma una brutta situazione è più brutta se non ne conosci la fine, anche se poi in pratica è più breve del previsto.
> Metti che non gli diano l'ergastolo (non credo) e gli diano trenta anni. Entrerebbe con la prospettiva di uscire ultra sessantenne.


un paio di mesi fa passavo vicino ad una chiesa... telecamere, giornalisti... boh, ho pensato fosse una commemorazione.
Poi, bloccata sul marciapiedi, rimango dietro a uno che visionava un filmato, c'era una donna, faccia nota ma non associo.
La settimana dopo ripasso e una conoscente mi dice: ma hai visto che folla di giornalisti a vedere la Franzoni?
La Franzoni?... ecco chi era la donna in video.
Sì, lavora in una cooperativa sociale per la Chiesa.
.............................
vorrei far presente che Annamaria Franzoni ha avuto condanna definitiva a 16 anni, con indulto ridotta a 13, è stata carcerata nel 2007, è stata considerata socialmente pericolosa, le sono state negate le visite dei figli.
Ora... con tutta la pietà che provo per lei e la sua famiglia, e ne provo veramente tanta... questa non è giustizia, secondo me.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un paio di mesi fa passavo vicino ad una chiesa... telecamere, giornalisti... boh, ho pensato fosse una commemorazione.
> Poi, bloccata sul marciapiedi, rimango dietro a uno che visionava un filmato, c'era una donna, faccia nota ma non associo.
> La settimana dopo ripasso e una conoscente mi dice: ma hai visto che folla di giornalisti a vedere la Franzoni?
> La Franzoni?... ecco chi era la donna in video.
> ...


Io di pietà ne posso provare solo per Samuele ed in seconda battuta per i fratelli. Ma per lei, ed il marito che ci ha anche fatto un altro figlio, no.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un paio di mesi fa passavo vicino ad una chiesa... telecamere, giornalisti... boh, ho pensato fosse una commemorazione.
> Poi, bloccata sul marciapiedi, rimango dietro a uno che visionava un filmato, c'era una donna, faccia nota ma non associo.
> La settimana dopo ripasso e una conoscente mi dice: ma hai visto che folla di giornalisti a vedere la Franzoni?
> La Franzoni?... ecco chi era la donna in video.
> ...


Nutro anch'io gli stessi dubbi.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io di pietà ne posso provare solo per Samuele ed in seconda battuta per i fratelli. Ma per lei,* ed il marito che *ci ha anche fatto un altro figlio, no.


Lui se è possibile è peggio di lei per quel che mi riguarda
Lei è un'altra prova del fatto che non esiste la giustizia in Italia


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un paio di mesi fa passavo vicino ad una chiesa... telecamere, giornalisti... boh, ho pensato fosse una commemorazione.
> Poi, bloccata sul marciapiedi, rimango dietro a uno che visionava un filmato, c'era una donna, faccia nota ma non associo.
> La settimana dopo ripasso e una conoscente mi dice: ma hai visto che folla di giornalisti a vedere la Franzoni?
> La Franzoni?... ecco chi era la donna in video.
> ...


Il problema di oggi sono i media...che poi non sono un problema solo di oggi, in passato si prendeva il numero per assistere ai grandi processi, che venivano raccontati a puntate sui giornali...con tanto di foto che oggi non passerebbero nemmeno sotto tortura...
Il problema è che il Male ha un fascino indubbio...la gente vuole guardare in faccia questa entità, voltando la sguardo quando davanti ha la vittima.
Capitano quei casi di stupri di gruppo dove la vittima è costretta a cambiare città e nazione perchè viene emarginata, cosa che non accade a chi commette il reato...lo stupro poi è robetta.
Una Franzoni è una star, una Amanda è una star, un Misseri è passato dall'essere un contadinotto senza arte nè parte al damerino con occhialino d'oro e baffo curato perchè "ci sta la tv e i giornalisti". 
Il caso della Scazzi è stato qualcosa di aberrante per tanti motivi...
Si dedicano serate a un Omar, reo di aver assecondato una fidanzata cocainomane nell'uccisione di una madre e un fratello.
Si mettono in una gabbia insieme i coniugi di Erba, li si riprendono mentre si sorridono tranquilli quando si parla della strage che hanno commesso...
Si segue uno Stasi che si trova la nuova fidanzata perchè la precedente non l'ha ammazzata lui...
Si stilano profili psicologici di persone che non hanno alcuna turba. Si fanno plastici di luoghi del delitto.
Si fanno le gite di piacere a Cogne, a Perugia, a Novi...come se guardare una casa tra le cui mura è avvenuto un delitto possa essere qualcosa di decente...

Ma le vittime? Cos'è, un perverso senso del pudore quello di dimenticarle o di fare in modo di dimenticarle? Perchè non si parla mai di chi non c'è più, ma sempre di chi è ancora qui, purtroppo aggiungo.
Ed è questo che stona, è questo che mi fa incazzare.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema di oggi sono i media...che poi non sono un problema solo di oggi, in passato si prendeva il numero per assistere ai grandi processi, che venivano raccontati a puntate sui giornali...con tanto di foto che oggi non passerebbero nemmeno sotto tortura...
> Il problema è che il Male ha un fascino indubbio...la gente vuole guardare in faccia questa entità, voltando la sguardo quando davanti ha la vittima.
> Capitano quei casi di stupri di gruppo dove la vittima è costretta a cambiare città e nazione perchè viene emarginata, cosa che non accade a chi commette il reato...lo stupro poi è robetta.
> Una Franzoni è una star, una Amanda è una star, un Misseri è passato dall'essere un contadinotto senza arte nè parte al damerino con occhialino d'oro e baffo curato perchè "ci sta la tv e i giornalisti".
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, che culo. Comportamenti così ovviamente non sono mica normali. Cioè, è come uno che abita vicino al miglior vicino (scusa il gioco di parole) del mondo che dopo vent'anni scopre essere un ex criminale nazistacomunista che faceva scopare le ebree dai pastori tedeschi (nel senso di quadrupedi). Non è che puoi pensare "che culo che quella povera ebrea non ero io", non pensi un cazzo, dici tra te e te "porca puttana" e rimani come una cogliona. Cioè questo VA OLTRE tradimenti, amori e compagnia. MA TANTO.


:up::up::up:


----------



## viola di mare (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema di oggi sono i media...che poi non sono un problema solo di oggi, in passato si prendeva il numero per assistere ai grandi processi, che venivano raccontati a puntate sui giornali...con tanto di foto che oggi non passerebbero nemmeno sotto tortura...
> Il problema è che il Male ha un fascino indubbio...la gente vuole guardare in faccia questa entità, voltando la sguardo quando davanti ha la vittima.
> Capitano quei casi di stupri di gruppo dove la vittima è costretta a cambiare città e nazione perchè viene emarginata, cosa che non accade a chi commette il reato...lo stupro poi è robetta.
> Una Franzoni è una star, una Amanda è una star, un Misseri è passato dall'essere un contadinotto senza arte nè parte al damerino con occhialino d'oro e baffo curato perchè "ci sta la tv e i giornalisti".
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema di oggi sono i media...che poi non sono un problema solo di oggi, in passato si prendeva il numero per assistere ai grandi processi, che venivano raccontati a puntate sui giornali...con tanto di foto che oggi non passerebbero nemmeno sotto tortura...
> Il problema è che il Male ha un fascino indubbio...la gente vuole guardare in faccia questa entità, voltando la sguardo quando davanti ha la vittima.
> Capitano quei casi di stupri di gruppo dove la vittima è costretta a cambiare città e nazione perchè viene emarginata, cosa che non accade a chi commette il reato...lo stupro poi è robetta.
> Una Franzoni è una star, una Amanda è una star, un Misseri è passato dall'essere un contadinotto senza arte nè parte al damerino con occhialino d'oro e baffo curato perchè "ci sta la tv e i giornalisti".
> ...


Infatti... su Vallanzasca, che in questo Paese nessuno più si ricorda chi sia ma che, con una condanna a 4 ergastoli hanno beccato l'altro giorno mentre rubava mutande a Esselunga, quasi nessuno ha detto una parola. O meglio: è finito male uno che era una figura quasi romantica.
Romantica un par di balle.
Un rapinatore, rapitore e assassino, lui e la sua banda ammazzarono una decina di persone. Senza contare quelli che fece uccidere in galera su commissione, simulando una rivolta.
E questo andava in giro libero.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti... su Vallanzasca, che in questo Paese nessuno più si ricorda chi sia ma che, con una condanna a 4 ergastoli hanno beccato l'altro giorno mentre rubava mutande a Esselunga, quasi nessuno ha detto una parola. O meglio: è finito male uno che era una figura quasi romantica.
> Romantica un par di balle.
> Un rapinatore, rapitore e assassino, lui e la sua banda ammazzarono una decina di persone. Senza contare quelli che fece uccidere in galera su commissione, simulando una rivolta.
> E questo andava in giro libero.


Vabbè sorvoliamo...
E' stato ricordato anche il massacro del Circeo...e Izzo uscito ha rifatto la stessa cosa...
Quello che mi piacerebbe, visto che la pena di morte non c'è (anche se permettetemi, ma in certi casi limite mi sembrerebbe il minimo), è che almeno si buttasse la chiave...
E un'altra delle cose che mi infastidiscono potentemente è il fatto che questa gente in galera la manteniamo noi...che ormai pare che abbiamo meno diritti di certi personaggi...


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè sorvoliamo...
> E' stato ricordato anche il massacro del Circeo...e Izzo uscito ha rifatto la stessa cosa...
> Quello che mi piacerebbe, visto che la pena di morte non c'è (anche se permettetemi, ma in certi casi limite mi sembrerebbe il minimo), è che almeno si buttasse la chiave...
> E un'altra delle cose che mi infastidiscono potentemente è il fatto che questa gente in galera la manteniamo noi...che *ormai pare che abbiamo meno diritti di certi personaggi..*.



Hai colpito nel segno.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè sorvoliamo...
> E' stato ricordato anche il massacro del Circeo...e Izzo uscito ha rifatto la stessa cosa...
> Quello che mi piacerebbe, visto che la pena di morte non c'è (anche se permettetemi, ma in certi casi limite mi sembrerebbe il minimo), è che almeno si buttasse la chiave...
> E un'altra delle cose che mi infastidiscono potentemente è il fatto che questa gente in galera la manteniamo noi...che ormai pare che abbiamo meno diritti di certi personaggi...


E ma sai è giusto riabilitarli


:kick:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

E cmq che vomito. Più penso a sto tizio che esulta ai gol dell'italia dopo aver sgozzato pure il bimbo di 20 mesi (ma come cazzo si fa?) e più lo affiderei alle guardie carcerarie cinesi che si occupano dei dissidenti politici. Poi voglio vedere se dice di dargli il massimo della pena. Lo devono evirare da vivo.

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè sorvoliamo...
> E' stato ricordato anche il massacro del Circeo...e Izzo uscito ha rifatto la stessa cosa...
> Quello che mi piacerebbe, visto che la pena di morte non c'è (anche se permettetemi, ma in certi casi limite mi sembrerebbe il minimo), *è che almeno si buttasse la chiave..*.
> E un'altra delle cose che mi infastidiscono potentemente è il fatto che questa gente in galera la manteniamo noi...che ormai pare che abbiamo meno diritti di certi personaggi...


per certi delitti l'ergastolo è assolutamente necessario... non si può rischiare che uno psicopatico ammazzi altra gente una volta uscito.
Trovo incredibile che Erica e Omar siano già in libertà.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> per certi delitti l'ergastolo è assolutamente necessario... non si può rischiare che uno psicopatico ammazzi altra gente una volta uscito.
> Trovo incredibile che Erica e Omar siano già in libertà.


Erano minorenni...non è una giustificazione, ma a quanto pare ha avuto un certo peso.
Ecco, io sono per l'ergastolo, ma non solo potenziale e nominale...no deve essere scontato fino all'ultimo giorno di vita...realmente.


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> per certi delitti l'ergastolo è assolutamente necessario... non si può rischiare che uno psicopatico ammazzi altra gente una volta uscito.
> *Trovo incredibile che Erica e Omar siano già in libertà*.


già in libertà?
lo sono già da un bel po

è triste pensare che li abbiano liberati


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Erano minorenni...non è una giustificazione, ma a quanto pare ha avuto un certo peso.
> Ecco, io sono per l'ergastolo, ma non solo potenziale e nominale...no *deve essere scontato fino all'ultimo giorno di vita...realmente.*


*

:up: 

*


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Erano minorenni...non è una giustificazione, ma a quanto pare ha avuto un certo peso.
> Ecco, io sono per l'ergastolo, ma non solo potenziale e nominale...no deve essere scontato fino all'ultimo giorno di vita...realmente.



Mi sa che si dovrebbero trovare un po' di soldi per farlo....
http://www.altalex.com/index.php?idnot=64827


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Erano minorenni...non è una giustificazione, ma a quanto pare ha avuto un certo peso.
> Ecco, io sono per l'ergastolo, ma non solo potenziale e nominale...no deve essere scontato fino all'ultimo giorno di vita...realmente.


Sono d'accordo sul principio.
Se viene comminato l'ergastolo si è decretato che non ci sia possibilità di redenzione.
Se non c'è possibilità di redenzione, non c'è rientro nella società civile, per proteggere questa.
Condanna orrenda che deve essere comminata come estrema ratio.
Detto questo, non è umano, secondo me, condannare una persona a vivere in termini che non siano dignitosi.
Non parlo dello specifico caso.
Ma noi passiamo da un estremo all'altro.
Le star con gli avvocati di grido fuori.
I poveracci dentro, in condizioni che non sono quelle che uno stato che partecipa al G8 può permettersi di avere in un carcere.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> già in libertà?
> lo sono già da un bel po
> 
> è triste pensare che li abbiano liberati


Non so...ma vogliamo parlarne??

https://www.facebook.com/omarfavaro?fref=ts

Con la sua paginetta, i suoi linketti, i suoi pensierini?

Io ho visto le foto delle macchie di sangue intorno al corpo di quella povera donna che era la madre della di lui fidanzata all'epoca...erano impronte dei loro piedi che le giravano tutto intorno...come in una danza macabra...

E non è possibile che questo adesso abbia il suo profilo facebook come me...


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che si dovrebbero trovare un po' di soldi per farlo....
> http://www.altalex.com/index.php?idnot=64827


Li dessero a me 124 euro al giorno.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non so...ma vogliamo parlarne??
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/omarfavaro?fref=ts
> 
> ...


Nemmeno un insultino sul suo profilo? Niente di niente? 

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul principio.
> Se viene comminato l'ergastolo si è decretato che non ci sia possibilità di redenzione.
> Se non c'è possibilità di redenzione, non c'è rientro nella società civile, per proteggere questa.
> Condanna orrenda che deve essere comminata come estrema ratio.
> ...


Mi sembra pacifico che ogni caso andrebbe valutato e ci dovrebbe essere pari trattamento e pari dignità...
E' chiaro che qui si va da una parte all'altra...
Se c'è un ergastolo uno non dovrebbe uscire...se c'è una condanna a 10 anni, per qualsiasi motivo, andrebbe scontata per intero...


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nemmeno un insultino sul suo profilo? Niente di niente?
> 
> Buscopann


Non credo ci si possa scrivere sopra...e magari ha messo pure una certa privacy...quindi non si può vedere tutto...
Ma già solo il fatto che lo abbia a me fa venire la carogna!


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non so...ma vogliamo parlarne??
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/omarfavaro?fref=ts
> 
> ...


purtroppo oggi il detenuto anche se ha una pena lunga, va in semilibertà dopo poco tempo per buona condotta e poi rilasciato magari anche con un nuovo lavoro che gli viene assegnato d'ufficio
ho seguito molto la vicenda di Novi Ligure perchè ni colpi, anzi mi ferì, come sono rimasto esterefatto dai fatti dell'altro giorno a Motta Visconti.
la lucidità di queste persone, nell'esporre i fatti
oggi forse vengono a mancare certi valori e forse non siamo in grado di affrontare di petto i problemi


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sembra pacifico che ogni caso andrebbe valutato e ci dovrebbe essere pari trattamento e pari dignità...
> E' chiaro che qui si va da una parte all'altra...
> Se c'è un ergastolo uno non dovrebbe uscire...se c'è una condanna a 10 anni, per qualsiasi motivo, andrebbe scontata per intero...


in genere se c'è una condanna, questa deve essere scontata per intero
non ho mai capito il motivo per il quale ad un certo punto vengono messi fuori per buona condotta.... perchè potrebbero pure comportarsi male?


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nemmeno un insultino sul suo profilo? Niente di niente?
> 
> Buscopann



Se insulti qualcuno sul profilo, bannano te.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non credo ci si possa scrivere sopra...e magari ha messo pure una certa privacy...quindi non si può vedere tutto...
> Ma già solo il fatto che lo abbia a me fa venire la carogna!


La fortuna di tutti questi pezzi di merda è quella di essere in Italia.
Conoscevo un medico psichiatra che lavora come perito per tracciare i profili psicologici dei criminali. Una volta un romeno sai cosa gli ha detto? 
"Voi italiani siete imbecilli"
"Davvero? Come mai pensi questo?"
"Perché io qui faccio quello che mi pare e alla fine non mi tengono mai in carcere. Solo in Italia posso fare questo. Da nessun'altra parte"

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La fortuna di tutti questi pezzi di merda è quella di essere in Italia.
> Conoscevo un medico psichiatra che lavora come perito per tracciare i profili psicologici dei criminali. Una volta un romeno sai cosa gli ha detto?
> "Voi italiani siete imbecilli"
> "Davvero? Come mai pensi questo?"
> ...


E poi ci si chiede perchè certa gente venga qui in Italia...

Danno case nuove agli zingari, che quando mai hanno avuto (e voluto) una casa...e quando dico casa dico casa, non appartamento.
Tu onesto cittadino italiano, invece, finisci alla fine della lista...non puoi permetterti un mutuo per comprartela, nonostante lavori e paghi tasse su tasse su tasse...che tanto il mutuo non te lo danno più.
E decidi di avviare un'attività commerciale e tra licenze, spese, pratiche burocratiche non ne vieni a capo...però il pakistano apre il negozio di frutta e verdura il giorno dopo senza alcun problema...
E comunque cerchi di metterti in proprio e non scendo sul particolare delle spese di un libero professionista...
E allora vai a cercare anche un umilissimo lavoro, fosse anche da cameriere in un albergo..."eh no, cerchiamo stranieri, cerchiamo gente non laureata e straniera"

Lo dico molto sinceramente...c'è qualcosa che non mi torna...ma da qualche anno ormai...
E vicino casa mia ci sono diverse attività che hanno chiuso, che erano storiche del quartiere...e sta gente è rimasta letteralmente senza lavoro, a 50 e passa anni, con una famiglia a carico...e qui intorno qualcuno che si è appeso a una corda c'è stato...


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Li dessero a me 124 euro al giorno.



E' un paradosso, ma mentre tu auspichi pene più severe e lunghe, per lo stato italiano che in questo momento deve impegnarsi a ridurre il rapporto debito pubblico/pil, in assenza di crescita del Pil, sarebbe più vantaggioso il contrario, visti i costi della gestione dell'apparato carcerario.
Anzi, questo sta già accadendo. L'ha fatto, con l'indulto, lo fa con l'alta densità di carcerati oltre la capienza ottimale, lo farà ancora in futuro.
D'altronde sempre sul versante della sicurezza, i tagli si fan sentire anche per le forze dell'ordine
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...23_20658d94-b257-11e3-a285-d3a3d14d1558.shtml
Quindi, di base, tutto quest'ansia di giustizia non può essere soddisfatta.
Quando sentite parlare di riduzione del debito pubblico (in realtà riduzione rapporto debito pubblico/pil) pensate che non colpisce solo le categorie stigmatizzate da Brunetta e c. ma anche pompieri, forze di polizia, apparato giudiziario....
http://www.laprovinciadicomo.it/sto...li-ai-fondi-e-minacce-di-sciopero_1059193_11/
http://iltirreno.gelocal.it/livorno...n-corteo-contro-i-tagli-del-governo-1.9177490


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' un paradosso, ma mentre tu auspichi pene più severe e lunghe, per lo stato italiano che in questo momento deve impegnarsi a ridurre il rapporto debito pubblico/pil, in assenza di crescita del Pil, sarebbe più vantaggioso il contrario, visti i costi della gestione dell'apparato carcerario.
> Anzi, questo sta già accadendo. L'ha fatto, con l'indulto, lo fa con l'alta densità di carcerati oltre la capienza ottimale, lo farà ancora in futuro.
> D'altronde sempre sul versante della sicurezza, i tagli si fan sentire anche per le forze dell'ordine
> http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...23_20658d94-b257-11e3-a285-d3a3d14d1558.shtml
> ...


ovviamente
però i tir carichi di casse di acqua minerale come forniture ai carcerati (sia gasata che naturale) gli viene fornita,
mentre io in mensa bevo l'acqua degli spillatori, per cui non potrebbero berla anche loro?
solo per fare un esempio sui risparmi che si potrebbero già fare con un minimo sforzo
o sugli interventi manutentivi delle carceri, invece di indire gare di appalto (con tanto di mazzette), perchè non usufruire delle braccia di queste persone che devono obbligatoriamente passare le ore?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> purtroppo oggi il detenuto anche se ha una pena lunga, va in semilibertà dopo poco tempo per buona condotta e poi rilasciato magari anche con un nuovo lavoro che gli viene assegnato d'ufficio
> ho seguito molto la vicenda di Novi Ligure perchè ni colpi, anzi mi ferì, come sono rimasto esterefatto dai fatti dell'altro giorno a Motta Visconti.
> la lucidità di queste persone, nell'esporre i fatti
> oggi forse vengono a mancare certi valori e forse non siamo in grado di affrontare di petto i problemi


Ma io sono d'accordo sul reintegro nella società e anche sullo sconto della pena, ma deve essere proporzionale alla stessa. Non può essere che uno che ha una pena di 292 anni se ne faccia venti. Allora è implicita l'assurdità della condanna, è come se si dicesse che era esagerata.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E poi ci si chiede perchè certa gente venga qui in Italia...
> 
> 
> Tu *onesto cittadino* italiano, invece, finisci alla fine della lista...non puoi permetterti un mutuo per comprartela, nonostante lavori e paghi tasse su tasse su tasse...che tanto il mutuo non te lo danno più.


Uno stato governato da ladri, asservito ai ladri, ovviamente è uno stato dove si è rubato e si ruba molto ai cittadini onesti.
Da qualunque nazione provengano. 
Le badanti ucraine da 800 euro al mese non rubano nulla, per dire. Fanno una vita di merda di loro.
E neppure i muratori romeni da 3 euro all'ora. Rischiano la vita per una paga allucinante.
Non ruba nulla l'infermiere albanese, il pizzaiolo egiziano che lavora 7 giorni su 7 per 12 ore al giorno (mio conoscente), il negoziante pakistano che resta aperto anche di notte, il raccoglitore di pomodori senegalese o di mele serbo.
Rubano a noi soprattutto questi
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...zette-e-la-cena-con-il-vice-dello-ior/999542/


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ovviamente
> però i tir carichi di casse di acqua minerale come forniture ai carcerati (sia gasata che naturale) gli viene fornita,
> mentre io in mensa bevo l'acqua degli spillatori, per cui non potrebbero berla anche loro?
> solo per fare un esempio sui risparmi che si potrebbero già fare con un minimo sforzo
> o sugli interventi manutentivi delle carceri, invece di indire gare di appalto (*con tanto di mazzette*), perchè non usufruire delle braccia di queste persone che devono obbligatoriamente passare le ore?



Ti sei già dato la risposta.


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo sul reintegro nella società e anche sullo sconto della pena, ma deve essere proporzionale alla stessa. Non può essere che uno che ha una pena di 292 anni se ne faccia venti. Allora è implicita l'assurdità della condanna, è come se si dicesse che era esagerata.


non sono d'accordo
se viene inflitta una pena, perchè mai questa deve essere ridotta anche solo di 1 anno?
c'è stata a suo tempo una sentenza con la quale il giudice ha emesso una sentenza di colpevolezza a fronte della quale gli è stata inflitta una pena, per cui quella pena deve essere interamente scontata, non vedo il motivo di una sorta di riduzione


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei già dato la risposta.


lo immaginavo


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uno stato governato da ladri, asservito ai ladri, ovviamente è uno stato dove si è rubato e si ruba molto ai cittadini onesti.
> Da qualunque nazione provengano.
> Le badanti ucraine da 800 euro al mese non rubano nulla, per dire. Fanno una vita di merda di loro.
> E neppure i muratori romeni da 3 euro all'ora. Rischiano la vita per una paga allucinante.
> ...


Bravo, danny. Il nostro è un Paese tra i più corrotti del mondo e dove le mafie spadroneggiano ancora. Il punto è questo. E ringraziamo tutti questi che hanno votato Berlusconi e Lega per vent'anni eh. Grazie, grazie di cuore.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo
> se viene inflitta una pena, perchè mai questa deve essere ridotta anche solo di 1 anno?
> c'è stata a suo tempo una sentenza con la quale il giudice ha emesso una sentenza di colpevolezza a fronte della quale gli è stata inflitta una pena, per cui quella pena deve essere interamente scontata, non vedo il motivo di una sorta di riduzione


ANCHE perche le carceri sono piene e se hai fatti il bravo per vent anni fanno posto ad altri....


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' un paradosso, ma mentre tu auspichi pene più severe e lunghe, per lo stato italiano che in questo momento deve impegnarsi a ridurre il rapporto debito pubblico/pil, in assenza di crescita del Pil, sarebbe più vantaggioso il contrario, visti i costi della gestione dell'apparato carcerario. Anzi, questo sta già accadendo. L'ha fatto, con l'indulto, lo fa con l'alta densità di carcerati oltre la capienza ottimale, lo farà ancora in futuro. D'altronde sempre sul versante della sicurezza, i tagli si fan sentire anche per le forze dell'ordine http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...23_20658d94-b257-11e3-a285-d3a3d14d1558.shtml Quindi, di base, tutto quest'ansia di giustizia non può essere soddisfatta. Quando sentite parlare di riduzione del debito pubblico (in realtà riduzione rapporto debito pubblico/pil) pensate che non colpisce solo le categorie stigmatizzate da Brunetta e c. ma anche pompieri, forze di polizia, apparato giudiziario.... http://www.laprovinciadicomo.it/sto...li-ai-fondi-e-minacce-di-sciopero_1059193_11/ http://iltirreno.gelocal.it/livorno...n-corteo-contro-i-tagli-del-governo-1.9177490


  Ma adesso dico una cosa che spero venga letta come assolutamente impossibile, ma lo premetto visto che qui poi finisce che si travisa sempre tutto... Se il problema è abbattere i costi e quindi levare di mezzo tutti sti detenuti perchè costano allora che si riporti l'Australia al suo stato d'origine e tornasse ad essere colonia penale... Si mandassero tutti lì, gli si desse l'oportunità di coltivare la terra e sostentarsi...senza avere contatti con l'esterno...se ne stessero tra di loro e se la sbrigassero da soli...via, lontani dal mondo, dimenticati da tutti... Quei 124 euri li possono dare a chi paga da anni con onestà e profitto per la società...


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

anni fa, subii una rapina a mano armata.
durante l'interrogatorio, riconobbi uno dei 3 dal quali risalirono agli altri 2
ci fu il processo, vennero condannati a 10 anni di carcere e l'interdizione dai pubblici uffici
ebbene a distanza di 8 anni vengo poi chiamato dal loro legale, il quale mi informa che causa mancanza di posto nelle carceri, i 3 erano fuori
si erano sposati, avevano un lavoro
per cui la legge consentiva che qualora ci fosse stato un perdono da parte mia, non avrebbero scontato la pena

................
................
...............
vedete voi


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo
> se viene inflitta una pena, perchè mai questa deve essere ridotta anche solo di 1 anno?
> c'è stata a suo tempo una sentenza con la quale il giudice ha emesso una sentenza di colpevolezza a fronte della quale gli è stata inflitta una pena, per cui quella pena deve essere interamente scontata, non vedo il motivo di una sorta di riduzione


ma perchè si prevede la possibilità di redenzione.
Faccio un esempio: un ragazzo giovane, un padre di famiglia, fa un errore, ruba le famose mutande a esselunga ma è il primo reato.
Paga, come è giusto, ma capisce l'errore e comincia a fare ammenda in carcere, offrendosi volontariamente per attività, lavori, ecc..
In carcere c'è chi segue i carcerati, chi vive con loro ogni giorno.
Dopo X tempo appare a chi li segue che per questa persona, e per la società che lo mantiene, sia più produttivo il reintegro, chiaramente seguendo determinate regole e dentro dei limiti.
E' una persona non pericolosa per la società, è giovane e quindi recuperabile e produttivo, ha delle motivazioni che lo spingono a ravvedersi... io non vedo perchè non accordargli uno sconto della pena.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> anni fa, subii una rapina a mano armata.
> durante l'interrogatorio, riconobbi uno dei 3 dal quali risalirono agli altri 2
> ci fu il processo, vennero condannati a 10 anni di carcere e l'interdizione dai pubblici uffici
> ebbene a distanza di 8 anni vengo poi chiamato dal loro legale, il quale mi informa che causa mancanza di posto nelle carceri, i 3 erano fuori
> ...


rapina a mano armata mica è un piccolo reato. Assurdo.


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè si prevede la possibilità di redenzione.
> Faccio un esempio: un ragazzo giovane, un padre di famiglia, fa un errore, ruba le famose mutande a esselunga ma è il primo reato.
> Paga, come è giusto, ma capisce l'errore e comincia a fare ammenda in carcere, offrendosi volontariamente per attività, lavori, ecc..
> In carcere c'è chi segue i carcerati, chi vive con loro ogni giorno.
> ...


no
la rapina che ho subito era con una pistola vera
l'avevo puntata alla bocca, se a quel tipo fosse partito il colpo? io non ci sarei più stato (e ovviamente non avrei avuto il piacere di conoscerti :mrgreen ma lui sarebbe stato fuori a rifarsi una vita fino al momento in cui si fosse liberata una cella e magari per un periodo di tempo limitato


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> rapina a mano armata mica è un piccolo reato. Assurdo.


infatti, almeno personalmente, non parlo di chi ha rubato la mela ma di coloro che uccidono e nello specifico quelli di Novi


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> no
> la rapina che ho subito era con una pistola vera
> l'avevo puntata alla bocca, se a quel tipo fosse partito il colpo? io non ci sarei più stato (e ovviamente non avrei avuto il piacere di conoscerti :mrgreen ma lui sarebbe stato fuori a rifarsi una vita fino al momento in cui si fosse liberata una cella e magari per un periodo di tempo limitato


:up:nono, ma infatti... io mi riferisco a piccoli reati contro il patrimonio, mica a gente che va in giro armata. Per me un rapinatore è socialmente pericoloso.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

*Bel pezzo di Recalcati*

Purtroppo lo trovo solo così...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo
> se viene inflitta una pena, perchè mai questa deve essere ridotta anche solo di 1 anno?
> c'è stata a suo tempo una sentenza con la quale il giudice ha emesso una sentenza di colpevolezza a fronte della quale gli è stata inflitta una pena, per cui quella pena deve essere interamente scontata, non vedo il motivo di una sorta di riduzione


:up:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè si prevede la possibilità di redenzione.
> Faccio un esempio: un ragazzo giovane, un padre di famiglia, fa un errore, ruba le famose mutande a esselunga ma è il primo reato.
> Paga, come è giusto, ma capisce l'errore e comincia a fare ammenda in carcere, offrendosi volontariamente per attività, lavori, ecc..
> In carcere c'è chi segue i carcerati, chi vive con loro ogni giorno.
> ...


Credo che sia io che Nicka e Gas parliamo dei casi di omicidio.



gas ha detto:


> no
> la rapina che ho subito era con una pistola vera
> l'avevo puntata alla bocca, se a quel tipo fosse partito il colpo? io non ci sarei più stato (*e ovviamente non avrei avuto il piacere di conoscerti :mrgreen:*) ma lui sarebbe stato fuori a rifarsi una vita fino al momento in cui si fosse liberata una cella e magari per un periodo di tempo limitato


Piacere che puoi anche continuare a non provare

P.S. Ovviamente scherzo, tremendo quello che ti è accaduto


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :up:nono, ma infatti... io mi riferisco a piccoli reati contro il patrimonio, mica a gente che va in giro armata. Per me un rapinatore è socialmente pericoloso.


beh, allora bisogna specificarlo, altrimenti si può fare confusione


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo sai che sono goloso di polpette


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un paio di mesi fa passavo vicino ad una chiesa... telecamere, giornalisti... boh, ho pensato fosse una commemorazione.
> Poi, bloccata sul marciapiedi, rimango dietro a uno che visionava un filmato, c'era una donna, faccia nota ma non associo.
> La settimana dopo ripasso e una conoscente mi dice: ma hai visto che folla di giornalisti a vedere la Franzoni?
> La Franzoni?... ecco chi era la donna in video.
> ...



cara Sbri il caso della Franzoni secondo me è ancora più allucinante perchè la "bimba", come la chiamavano in famiglia, ha avuto attorno un insensato muro di omertà e sostegno proprio dalla famiglia, che avrebbe dovuto invece essere per lo meno più obiettiva, e infatti nel corso dei 3 gradi di giudizio, tra interviste in tv e lacrime e calunnie al vicinato, è riuscita a fare un altro figlio:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> beh, allora bisogna specificarlo, altrimenti si può fare confusione


sì, sì, giusto.
Io ho conosciuto gente, buonissimi ragazzi, andati in galera perchè trovati con del fumo in tasca... maggiorenni, finirono in galera assieme alla chiunque... in quel caso è stato fatto un danno, piuttosto che educato un ragazzo.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, sì, giusto.
> *Io ho conosciuto gente, buonissimi ragazzi, andati in galera perchè trovati con del fumo in tasca... maggiorenni, finirono in galera assieme alla chiunque... in quel caso è stato fatto un danno, piuttosto che educato un ragazzo.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> cara Sbri il caso della Franzoni secondo me è ancora più allucinante perchè la "bimba", come la chiamavano in famiglia, ha avuto attorno un insensato muro di omertà e sostegno proprio dalla famiglia, che avrebbe dovuto invece essere per lo meno più obiettiva, e infatti nel corso dei 3 gradi di giudizio, tra interviste in tv e lacrime e calunnie al vicinato, è riuscita a fare un altro figlio:singleeye:


eh ma è una famiglia potente e hanno cercato di farne una vittima...


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Purtroppo lo trovo solo così...



Bella la definizione "macchina da godimento".


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, sì, giusto.
> Io ho conosciuto gente, buonissimi ragazzi, andati in galera perchè trovati con del fumo in tasca... maggiorenni, finirono in galera assieme alla chiunque... in quel caso è stato fatto un danno, piuttosto che educato un ragazzo.


in questi casi sono d'accordo con te, si fa più danno che altro
però eravamo partiti da Novi
abbiamo imboccato la Torino - Piacenza
poi la piacenza - Bologna
e guarda dove siamo arrivati :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma è una famiglia potente e hanno cercato di farne una vittima...


Ma il marito, che va a letto con l'assassina di suo figlio e ci fa un altro figlio????
Da rinchiudere anche lui
e pensa a quei bambini in che famiglia stanno crescendo


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma è una famiglia potente e hanno cercato di farne una vittima...



begli stronzi...e il bimbo?:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> *begli* stronzi...e il bimbo?:singleeye:


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


>



:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma *il marito, che va a letto con l'assassina *di suo figlio e ci fa un altro figlio????
> Da rinchiudere anche lui
> e pensa a quei bambini in che famiglia stanno crescendo


mo passiamo al sesso? 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il marito, che va a letto con l'assassina di suo figlio e ci fa un altro figlio????
> Da rinchiudere anche lui
> e pensa a quei bambini in che famiglia stanno crescendo


Mi sono sempre chiesta quali siano i pensieri di quell'uomo.
Non ci arrivo.
L'avrà creduta innocente? boh... spero di sì.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesta quali siano i pensieri di quell'uomo.
> Non ci arrivo.
> *L'avrà creduta innocente? boh... spero di sì*.


secondo me all inizio si, poi dopo ...era troppo tardi


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesta quali siano i pensieri di quell'uomo.
> Non ci arrivo.
> L'avrà creduta innocente? boh... spero di sì.



La mia idea, basata sul niente, è che quel bambino aveva qualche problema.
Lei lo ha eliminato e in qualche modo ha "sollevato" anche lui da un pensiero. Quindi la protegge per questo


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Bella la definizione "macchina da godimento".


Quando si diceva sopra delle guerre... c'è una macchina da guerra da decenni scatenata contro ciascuno di noi e che ci ha preso l'anima, senza che ce ne accorgessimo, ed è proprio la "macchina del godimento universale" che ci assimila a sé. Il Nuovo e i suoi fantasmi sempre lì ad incantarci, a ballare danze seducenti dinanzi ai nostri occhi... Tutto comincia con la rimozione della morte e del dolore dalla vista, e poi avanti...


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando si diceva sopra delle guerre... c'è una macchina da guerra da decenni scatenata contro ciascuno di noi e che ci ha preso l'anima, senza che ce ne accorgessimo, ed è proprio la "macchina del godimento universale" che ci assimila a sé. Il Nuovo e i suoi fantasmi sempre lì ad incantarci, a ballare danze seducenti dinanzi ai nostri occhi... Tutto comincia con *la rimozione della morte e del dolore dalla vista*, e poi avanti...


Abbiamo rimosso la morte, alleviato il dolore.
Perpetuato l'inganno della gioventù eterna.
Ma anche cancellato l'idea del male.
Una sola cosa mi allontana dall'articolo in sè, ed è proprio questa, che anche l'autore non prende in considerazione l'idea del male, come scelta volontaria di alcuni individui, ma elabora una sua teoria sociologica sicuramente valida per molti soggetti, la maggior parte, ma non universale.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesta quali siano i pensieri di quell'uomo. Non ci arrivo. L'avrà creduta innocente? boh... spero di sì.


  Io non so quanto sia vero o leggenda quando dicevano che appena il marito è rientrato a casa che sto povero bambino era ancora caldo lei gli ha detto "facciamo un altro figlio"... Non so, mi ha sempre inquietata la famiglia intera...


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non so quanto sia vero o leggenda quando dicevano che appena il marito è rientrato a casa che sto povero bambino era ancora caldo lei gli ha detto "facciamo un altro figlio"... Non so, mi ha sempre inquietata la famiglia intera...


ma non ti viene il culo piatto a stare sempre seduta sul davanzale? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul principio.
> Se viene comminato l'ergastolo si è decretato che non ci sia possibilità di redenzione.
> Se non c'è possibilità di redenzione, non c'è rientro nella società civile, per proteggere questa.
> Condanna orrenda che deve essere comminata come estrema ratio.
> ...


Sono d'accordo... la pena dev'essere la privazione della libertà, non l'umiliazione.


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... la pena dev'essere la privazione della libertà, non l'umiliazione.


forse bisogna anche dare dimostrazione che stare in carcere non significhi essere mantenuto dallo stato a fare un tubazzo ricevendo di tanto in tanto la moglie o l'amica per la scopatina


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> forse bisogna anche dare dimostrazione che stare in carcere non significhi essere mantenuto dallo stato a fare un tubazzo ricevendo di tanto in tanto la moglie o l'amica per la scopatina


Riquoto
Avere il giusto per vivere (alimentazione e igiene) mi vede d'accordo
Tutto il resto per me è un di più


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma non ti viene il culo piatto a stare sempre seduta sul davanzale? :mrgreen:


  Tra poco salto giù dal davanzale e mi levo dalla vostra vista non preoccuparti!


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando si diceva sopra delle guerre... c'è una macchina da guerra da decenni scatenata contro ciascuno di noi e che ci ha preso l'anima, senza che ce ne accorgessimo, ed è proprio la "macchina del godimento universale" che ci assimila a sé. Il Nuovo e i suoi fantasmi sempre lì ad incantarci, a ballare danze seducenti dinanzi ai nostri occhi... Tutto comincia con la rimozione della morte e del dolore dalla vista, e poi avanti...


nella meccanica quando aumenti i gradi di libertà automaticamente indebolisci i legami di una struttura... non sono un sociologo, ma penso che possa valere anche nelle comunità umane.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Abbiamo rimosso la morte, alleviato il dolore.
> Perpetuato l'inganno della gioventù eterna.
> Ma anche cancellato l'idea del male.
> Una sola cosa mi allontana dall'articolo in sè, ed è proprio questa, che anche l'autore non prende in considerazione l'idea del male, come scelta volontaria di alcuni individui, ma elabora una sua teoria sociologica sicuramente valida per molti soggetti, la maggior parte, ma non universale.


L'animale uomo è fatto per stare in gruppo e collaborare con i suoi simili. La tecnologia l'ha in gran parte deprivato di questa sua fondamentale attitudine. Gli ha fatto credere di poter vincere sempre, anche la morte. L'individualismo ha fatto il resto.
Il male nasce da qui. Non si nasce cattivi a prescindere, non ci credo proprio.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> forse bisogna anche dare dimostrazione che stare in carcere non significhi essere mantenuto dallo stato a fare un tubazzo ricevendo di tanto in tanto la moglie o l'amica per la scopatina


si vabbè, se guardi lo stato osceno delle carceri italiane questo tuo intervento non ha alcun senso.


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tra poco salto giù dal davanzale e mi levo dalla vostra vista non preoccuparti!


mamma mia che permalosette oggi


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> nella meccanica quando aumenti i gradi di libertà automaticamente indebolisci i legami di una struttura... non sono un sociologo, ma penso che possa valere anche nelle comunità umane.


Apprezzo molto le similitudini con i mondi delle scienze esatte. Trovo questa tua molto convincente.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> mamma mia che permalosette oggi


    ma va là...


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Apprezzo molto le similitudini con i mondi delle scienze esatte. Trovo questa tua molto convincente.


allora amerai Michel Houellebecq


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si vabbè, se guardi lo stato osceno delle carceri italiane questo tuo intervento non ha alcun senso.


perchè bisogna dargli delle ville con parchi per le passeggiatine?

si vede che non sei mai stato toccato, altrimenti usciresti in modo diverso


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora amerai Michel Houellebecq


Ma te l'ho scritto, no? Ci ho aperto addirittura un gruppo di lettura in anobii


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè bisogna dargli delle ville con parchi per le passeggiatine?
> 
> si vede che non sei mai stato toccato, altrimenti usciresti in modo diverso


esistono delle vie di mezzo tra la merda e la cioccolata... e non permetterti di straparlare sul personale, perchè di me non sai un cazzo.


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> ma va là...


se mi dai l'indirizzo vengo a prenderti in braccio e ti aiuto a scendere.... da gentil'uomo ovviamente :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma te l'ho scritto, no? Ci ho aperto addirittura un gruppo di lettura in anobii


ah vero!! Sorry :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè bisogna dargli delle ville con parchi per le passeggiatine?
> 
> si vede che non sei mai stato toccato, altrimenti usciresti in modo diverso


Non è che perché succede personalmente una cosa a me, allora io divento il metro di misura di tutte le cose consimili a quella che è capitata a me. Questo modo di intendere è uno dei frutti dell'individualismo di cui si diceva sopra.
Con questo, hai tutta comunque la mia solidarietà e sono felice che tu sia vivo, eh.


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> esistono delle vie di mezzo tra la merda e la cioccolata... e non permetterti di straparlare sul personale, perchè di me non sai un cazzo.


ma oggi che avete?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> esistono delle vie di mezzo tra la merda e la cioccolata... e non permetterti straparlare sul personale, perchè di me non sai un cazzo.


Partendo dal presupposto che stiamo parlando di reati gravi, non riesco a capire come mi possa riguardare come ha vissuto per 15 anni Erica. Preferiva passarli come li ha passati suo fratello? Lui è sicuramente in uno spazio più stretto.
Internet, televisione, giornali, ora con le moglie, possibilità di sposarsi, laurearsi ecc ecc
Conosco gente che non arriva a fine mese che vive molto peggio


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma oggi che avete?


Scie chimiche


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è che perché succede personalmente una cosa a me, allora io divento il metro di misura di tutte le cose consimili a quella che è capitata a me. Questo modo di intendere è uno dei frutti dell'individualismo di cui si diceva sopra.
> Con questo, hai tutta comunque la mia solidarietà e sono felice che tu sia vivo, eh.


ma che individualismo, questa è realtà pura


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Scie chimiche


ma molto potenti mi pare


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che stiamo parlando di reati gravi, non riesco a capire come mi possa riguardare come ha vissuto per 15 anni Erica. Preferiva passarli come li ha passati suo fratello? Lui è sicuramente in uno spazio più stretto. Internet, televisione, giornali, ora con le moglie, possibilità di sposarsi, laurearsi ecc ecc Conosco gente che non arriva a fine mese che vive molto peggio


  Che poi è quello che si cerca di far capire... Stiamo parlando di casi molto molto gravi...non del ladro di galline...


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma oggi che avete?


non sopporto che quando si dialoga di un qualunque argomento, a un certo punto qualcuno per rafforzare una sua idea se ne esca con: si vede che non ti è toccato... primo, non lo puoi sapere. Ognuno di noi a determinati input reagisce in maniera diversa. Seconda cosa, trovo sleale che invece che argomentare, la si giri sul personale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè bisogna dargli delle ville con parchi per le passeggiatine?
> 
> si vede che non sei mai stato toccato, altrimenti usciresti in modo diverso


no Gas... il fatto è che ci sono carceri e carceri. I casi di cui parli tu, verissimi, erano relativi a potenti capi della mafia, che ricevevano la moglie, e non solo, in carcere come fosse un albergo.
Ma abbiamo molte carceri dove i detenuti vivono in condizioni estreme, dove muoiono senza cure.
E questa cosa mi è stata riferita oltre che dai servizi che RARAMENTE vengono fatti, da chi ci lavora.
Pure per loro diventa una pena stare in una bolgia dantesca del genere.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che stiamo parlando di reati gravi, non riesco a capire come mi possa riguardare come ha vissuto per 15 anni Erica. Preferiva passarli come li ha passati suo fratello? Lui è sicuramente in uno spazio più stretto.
> Internet, televisione, giornali, ora con le moglie, possibilità di sposarsi, laurearsi ecc ecc
> Conosco gente che non arriva a fine mese che vive molto peggio


eh, si vede che il problema delle condizioni carcerarie italiane è inventato... in realtà scopano con le fidanzate, vedono sky e hanno il frigobar :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non sopporto che quando si dialoga di un qualunque argomento, a un certo punto qualcuno per rafforzare una sua idea se ne esca con: si vede che non ti è toccato... primo, non lo puoi sapere. Ognuno di noi a determinati input reagisce in maniera diversa. Seconda cosa, trovo sleale che invece che argomentare, la si giri sul personale.


ma chi la gira sul personale
ho solo fatto un esempio di una situazione capitatami per informare sul fatto che capita anche che a fronte di una condanna si lasci la persona in libertà
si stava parlando e discutendo di uscite anticipate, rispetto alla condanna, da parte di detenuti e mi pareva che questa cosa potesse essere importante ai fini della discussione
se non la volevi leggere la potevi tranquillamente evitare, come puoi evitare di rispondermi se non ti sono simpatico, per me sei indifferente


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no Gas... il fatto è che ci sono carceri e carceri. I casi di cui parli tu, verissimi, erano relativi a potenti capi della mafia, che ricevevano la moglie, e non solo, in carcere come fosse un albergo.
> *Ma abbiamo molte carceri dove i detenuti vivono in condizioni estreme, dove muoiono senza cure.
> E questa cosa mi è stata riferita oltre che dai servizi che RARAMENTE vengono fatti, da chi ci lavora.
> Pure per loro diventa una pena stare in una bolgia dantesca del genere*.


ma quando mai, hanno la playstation e l'aria condizionata


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no Gas... il fatto è che ci sono carceri e carceri. I casi di cui parli tu, verissimi, erano relativi a potenti capi della mafia, che ricevevano la moglie, e non solo, in carcere come fosse un albergo.
> Ma abbiamo molte carceri dove i detenuti vivono in condizioni estreme, dove muoiono senza cure.
> E questa cosa mi è stata riferita oltre che dai servizi che RARAMENTE vengono fatti, da chi ci lavora.
> Pure per loro diventa una pena stare in una bolgia dantesca del genere.


di questo tipo di situazione non ne sono al corrente
ma se lo dici tu....


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> forse bisogna anche dare dimostrazione che stare in carcere non significhi essere mantenuto dallo stato a fare un tubazzo ricevendo di tanto in tanto la moglie o l'amica per la scopatina


non penso che sia proprio così.
ma se partiamo da una base di stato civile l'obiettivo non è la vendetta ma la consapevolezza dell'errore che hai commesso e l'eventuale rieducazione.
certo che se ne parla sempre dopo casi orrendi e si ragiona con il sangue che bolle.
guai se fosse così per chi decide di giustizia


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh, si vede che il problema delle condizioni carcerarie italiane è inventato... in realtà scopano con le fidanzate, vedono sky e hanno il frigobar :mrgreen:


non ho scritto questo
In quelle situazioni purtroppo ci vivono gli extracomunitari e i ladri "di galline"
La Franzoni aveva la sua cella, per questioni di sicurezza
e come lei motli di questi assassini sono stati protetti
Oh che Vallanzasca si sia sposato in carcere e abbia avuto modo di consumare non me lo sono mica inventata io
Che Erica abbia preso una laurea era su tutti i giornali


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> di questo tipo di situazione non ne sono al corrente
> ma se lo dici tu....


guarda gas ci sono alcuni video su youtube , alcuni servizi pochi e' vero ma ci sono.
io non dico che non lo meritano....pero'...alla fine si ritrovano nello stesso modo chi ha ucciso e chi , come diceva sbri, aveva del fumo addosso....


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho scritto questo
> In quelle situazioni purtroppo ci vivono gli extracomunitari e i ladri "di galline"
> La Franzoni aveva la sua cella, per questioni di sicurezza
> e come lei motli di questi assassini sono stati protetti
> ...


:up:


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda gas ci sono alcuni video su youtube , alcuni servizi pochi e' vero ma ci sono.
> io non dico che non lo meritano....pero'...alla fine si ritrovano nello stesso modo chi ha ucciso e chi , come diceva sbri, aveva del fumo addosso....


infatti miss, non si stava discutendo su condanne causate dal possesso di fumo, ma di personaggi che hanno fatto ben altro.
si parlava del delitto di Novi, della Franzoni ecc, quindi di responabilità di un certo tipo


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2014)

che la gente studi in carcere non può che far bene.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> infatti miss, non si stava discutendo su condanne causate dal possesso di fumo, ma di personaggi che hanno fatto ben altro.
> si parlava del delitto di Novi, della Franzoni ecc, quindi di responabilità di un certo tipo


si si ho letto, sto leggendo...volevo solo dire che in carcre vivono delle situazioni assurde, malsane e inumane e non sono in italia....
solo questo, e che , pur potendolo capire dalla parte di chi appunto commette reati gravi, non lo capisco dall altro lato....tutto qui


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'animale uomo è fatto per stare in gruppo e collaborare con i suoi simili. La *tecnologia* l'ha in gran parte deprivato di questa sua fondamentale attitudine. Gli ha fatto credere di poter vincere sempre, anche la morte. L'individualismo ha fatto il resto.
> Il male nasce da qui. *Non si nasce cattivi* a prescindere, non ci credo proprio.


Il male è sempre esistito.
Ne trovi testimonianza anche nella Bibbia.
Caino fu il primo per dire a scegliere il male.
E non si pentì affatto.
Non si nasce cattivi, lo si diventa quando si sceglie il male.
Caino era conforme e rispettoso delle regole finché l'invidia non lo spinse a compiere una scelta.
Molti sociologi oggi cercano spiegazioni antimoderniste, che posso condividere in parte, ma ragionano per "folla", "gruppo", "popolazione", negando il libero arbitrio di ogni singola persona. 
Nessuno ci obbliga a usare la tecnologia per comunicare, se lo facciamo è perché ci piace, perché non sappiamo trovare alternative o per conformarci agli altri.
Nessuno ci obbliga a essere individualisti: se non conosciamo il vicino di casa è perché lui non vuol farsi conoscere o perché noi non vogliamo conoscerlo.
Ma in tutti e due i casi vi è una volontà precisa.
Nessuno ci obbliga: la società è composta in gran parte di conformisti che si adeguano alle aspettative dominanti.
Siamo liberi, se lo vogliamo.
Sul primo assunto posso essere solo parzialmente d'accordo: l'uomo nel gruppo cerca piacere, condivisione della fatica, aiuto, affetto, divertimento, in definitiva scambi. Ma questo avviene su diversi livelli, dallo scambio alla pari fino all'opportunismo di alcuni. L'individualismo è figlio dell'opportunismo, quando hai tutto comunque per soddisfare il tuo io, cosa ti frega di impegnarti in inutili relazioni sociali?
La tecnologia ha solo soddisfatto l'ego delle persone che non traevano grandi soddisfazioni dagli scambi umani.
Meglio un buon telefilm, per alcuni, che una serata in compagnia.
Ha messo in luce un aspetto della natura umana, non l'ha creato.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il male è sempre esistito.
> Ne trovi testimonianza anche nella Bibbia.
> Caino fu il primo per dire a scegliere il male.
> E non si pentì affatto.
> ...


Dart Fener ne sa qualcosa 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho scritto questo
> In quelle situazioni purtroppo ci vivono gli extracomunitari e i ladri "di galline"
> La Franzoni aveva la sua cella, per questioni di sicurezza
> e come lei motli di questi assassini sono stati protetti
> ...


ma è verissimo, purtroppo.
star e poveracci.
E per le condizioni in cui versano i poveracci ci siamo beccati la condanna dalla Corte Europea dei diritti umani(credo sia già la seconda), mica pizza e fichi, e per i cinici aggiungo: per questa condanna abbiamo pagato un risarcimento ad alcuni detenuti di 100.000 eurini.... tirati fuori dalle tasche di chi?
Vediamo chi indovina?
E a Gas dico: chissà perchè l'acqua fornita è minerale e non di rubinetto, che è pubblica?
Si sa magari anche chi sia il fornitore?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che la gente studi in carcere non può che far bene.


Non sono d'accordo se sono io che gli pago gli studi.
Quando escono, visto che dobbiamo riabilitarli troviamogli anche un lavoro a tempo indeterminato e una casa visto che hanno perso tempo in carcere
Magari poi i miei figli dovranno lavorare per potersi laureare perchè io non mi potrò permettere di mantenerli (discorso generale)


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dart Fener ne sa qualcosa
> 
> Buscopann



Mica scemo Guerre Stellari.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si si ho letto, sto leggendo...volevo solo dire che in carcre vivono delle situazioni assurde, malsane e inumane e non sono in italia....
> solo questo, e che , pur potendolo capire dalla parte di chi appunto commette reati gravi, *non lo capisco dall altro lato....*tutto qui


Questo non lo capisce nessuno, almeno credo:smile:


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo se sono io che gli pago gli studi.
> Quando escono, visto che dobbiamo riabilitarli troviamogli anche un lavoro a tempo indeterminato e una casa visto che hanno perso tempo in carcere
> Magari poi i miei figli dovranno lavorare per potersi laureare perchè io non mi potrò permettere di mantenerli (discorso generale)


è un discorso che abbiamo già fatto.
sicuramente sono per la pena certa ma ritengo che le condizioni di un carcere civile debbano rispettare dei canoni che tendano a migliorare gli uomini


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma te l'ho scritto, no? Ci ho aperto addirittura un gruppo di lettura in anobii


Anche a me piace molto.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *è un discorso che abbiamo già fatto*.
> sicuramente sono per la pena certa ma ritengo che le condizioni di un carcere civile debbano rispettare dei canoni che tendano a migliorare gli uomini


vero


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma chi la gira sul personale
> ho solo fatto un esempio di una situazione capitatami per informare sul fatto che capita anche che a fronte di una condanna si lasci la persona in libertà
> si stava parlando e discutendo di uscite anticipate, rispetto alla condanna, da parte di detenuti e mi pareva che questa cosa potesse essere importante ai fini della discussione
> *se non la volevi leggere la potevi tranquillamente evitare*,* come puoi evitare di rispondermi se non ti sono simpatico*, per me sei indifferente


se scrivi, io leggo mi pare ovvio... cosa vuoi dire con: se non la volevi leggere lo potevi evitare? Se scrivi che non ho vissuto una situazione così la metti sul personale eccome.
Anche la simpatia non c'entra nulla... potresti essermi simpaticissimo, ma se scrivi una cosa su di me che non ritengo giusta mi faresti comunque incazzare.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che la gente studi in carcere non può che far bene.


Quoto (anche il tuo precedente intervento). E aggiungo che non si rende il mondo migliore con l'infliggere sofferenza, MAI. Se invece di abbarbicarsi al proprio limitato punto di vista, ci potessimo osservare dall'alto, o da quella che si chiama "la giusta distanza", dovremmo concludere che non è punendo chi ha fatto del male che migliori le relazioni tra gli uomini; non è umiliando, distruggendo,disprezzando, vendicandoti che rendi migliore il luogo dove abiti, non è segregando a vita i presunti cattivi dai presunti buoni che diventi più buono e la terra un pianeta più vivibile.
La pena nei paesi civili ha due scopi: allontanare chi può reiterare il danno per proteggere le persone che non delinquono; rieducare e reinserire chi ha compiuto un delitto nella comunità.
Mai nei paesi civili la pena ha scopo di PUNIZIONE e di VENDETTA. Per paesi civili intendo le democrazie europee.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho scritto questo
> In quelle situazioni purtroppo ci vivono gli extracomunitari e i ladri "di galline"
> La Franzoni aveva la sua cella, per questioni di sicurezza
> e come lei motli di questi assassini sono stati protetti
> ...


ci sono sicuramente alcuni privilegiati... non so come abbia potuto cosnumare Vallanzasca in galera, ma di sicuro non è abituale che i detenuti facciano sesso con le loro compagne (in certi paesi si).
Che uno dentro possa studiare o lavorare lo trovo positivo. L'importante è che si sconti la pena per intero, è quello il vero problema.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto (anche il tuo precedente intervento). E aggiungo che non si rende il mondo migliore con l'infliggere sofferenza, MAI. Se invece di abbarbicarsi al proprio limitato punto di vista, ci potessimo osservare dall'alto, o da quella che si chiama "la giusta distanza", dovremmo concludere che non è punendo chi ha fatto del male che migliori le relazioni tra gli uomini; non è umiliando, distruggendo,disprezzando, vendicandoti che rendi migliore il luogo dove abiti, non è segregando a vita i presunti cattivi dai presunti buoni che diventi più buono e la terra un pianeta più vivibile.
> La pena nei paesi civili ha due scopi: allontanare chi può reiterare il danno per proteggere le persone che non delinquono; rieducare e reinserire chi ha compiuto un delitto nella comunità.
> Mai nei paesi civili la pena ha scopo di PUNIZIONE e di VENDETTA. Per paesi civili intendo le democrazie europee.


Si..ma dovrebbe esistere la certezza della pena. altrimenti di cosa stiamo parlando? Di aria fritta..altro che riabilitazione, reinserimenti e mettici pure tutti filosofi dal big bang in poi

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma te l'ho scritto, no? Ci ho aperto addirittura un gruppo di lettura in anobii


  Grandissimo OT:  Mi potresti forse togliere una curiosità... Non mi sono mai iscritta su Anobii, ma leggevo piacevolmente tutte le recensioni dei lettori...  Perchè non ci sono più? Da diverso tempo le hanno levate?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma è verissimo, purtroppo.
> star e poveracci.
> E per le condizioni in cui versano i poveracci ci siamo beccati la condanna dalla Corte Europea dei diritti umani(credo sia già la seconda), mica pizza e fichi, e per i cinici aggiungo: per questa condanna abbiamo pagato un risarcimento ad alcuni detenuti di 100.000 eurini.... tirati fuori dalle tasche di chi?
> Vediamo chi indovina?
> ...



Ciao cara,una volta per lavoro ho varcato il cancello della Dozza,andavo dal capo delle guardie.Io non temo niente,sono insensibile...ma li'mi mancava l'aria..Non hai idea dell'inferno che sia..ma chi e'dentro,ha voluto andarci no?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Proteggere assassini efferati... rieducare criminali che hanno commesso gesti che ci fanno rabbrividire...
> Salvaguardare l'integrità fisica e psicologica di chi ha fatto tanto danno agli altri e alla società..
> 
> Un inutile buonismo verso Caino?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto (anche il tuo precedente intervento). E aggiungo che non si rende il mondo migliore con l'infliggere sofferenza, MAI. Se invece di abbarbicarsi al proprio limitato punto di vista, ci potessimo osservare dall'alto, o da quella che si chiama "la giusta distanza", dovremmo concludere che non è punendo chi ha fatto del male che migliori le relazioni tra gli uomini; non è umiliando, distruggendo,disprezzando, vendicandoti che rendi migliore il luogo dove abiti, non è segregando a vita i presunti cattivi dai presunti buoni che diventi più buono e la terra un pianeta più vivibile.
> La pena nei paesi civili ha due scopi: allontanare chi può reiterare il danno per proteggere le persone che non delinquono; rieducare e reinserire chi ha compiuto un delitto nella comunità.
> Mai nei paesi civili la pena ha scopo di PUNIZIONE e di VENDETTA. Per paesi civili intendo le democrazie europee.



complimenti per il vostro buon cuore. Io non sono in grado di preoccuparmi del futuro di un'assassina di sua madre e di suo fratello e nemmeno dell'assassino dei suoi due figli


----------



## perplesso (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè si prevede la possibilità di redenzione.
> Faccio un esempio: un ragazzo giovane, un padre di famiglia, fa un errore, ruba le famose mutande a esselunga ma è il primo reato.
> Paga, come è giusto, ma capisce l'errore e comincia a fare ammenda in carcere, offrendosi volontariamente per attività, lavori, ecc..
> In carcere c'è chi segue i carcerati, chi vive con loro ogni giorno.
> ...


guarda che funziona da tempo così.   per il primo reato,se si tratta del banale taccheggio o altre cosette da giudice di pace o poco più, esiste  la non menzione sul casellario giudiziale,per cui è come se fossi di nuovo incensurato.

qui il punto di cui si parla non è la redenzione del ragazzino che fa la stupidaggine.    si parla dell'evidente fallimento della cultura riabilitativa che sta alla base di norme come la Gozzini che anzichè essere riviste o meglio ancora parzialmente abrogate vengono addirittura incentivate.

il discorso poi dei 124 euro al giorno per il mantenimento del detenuto andrebbe letto più in profondità,chè è di per sì evidente che un detenuto non può costare come una notte in albergo a 4-5 stelle


----------



## disincantata (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> di questo tipo di situazione non ne sono al corrente
> ma se lo dici tu....


Hanno fatto decine di servizi a Presa Diretta su condizioni carcerarie da brivido.

Poi ci sono carceri finiti arredati mai aperti x mancanza di personale....
O carceri con sette dico sette detenuti.

Anche x questo l'Italia sta male.

Inoltre ne ho visto uno riservato alle donne davvero bello e umano e rischiava di chiudere.

E il cittadino 
Non Evasore Paga.

Ricordiamoci inoltre che a volte in galera ci finisce per errori giudiziari.

Come Enzo Tortora o Barilla' o il mio amico Direttore di Banca x aver negato un prestito ad una poi pentita di mafia.

Un anno al 41 bis s Sollicciano.  Ci ha scritto pure un libro 12 mesi a mezza pensione a spese dello Stato.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao cara,una volta per lavoro ho varcato il cancello della Dozza,andavo dal capo delle guardie.Io non temo niente,sono insensibile...ma li'mi mancava l'aria..Non hai idea dell'inferno che sia..ma chi e'dentro,ha voluto andarci no?


  Anche mio padre per lavoro è andato spesso nelle carceri...e mi ha sempre detto la stessa identica cosa...e pure lui è uno che non è molto portato alla sensibilità...


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> complimenti per il vostro buon cuore. Io non sono in grado di preoccuparmi del futuro di un'assassina di sua madre e di suo fratello e nemmeno dell'assassino dei suoi due figli


Non è questione di preoccuparsene, né di avere buon cuore. E' che se vivi in una società (sempre meno ci viviamo, di fatto, ed è questo uno dei motivi per cui si ammazza tanto facilmente, secondo me) puoi cercare di viverci nel migliore dei modi possibili, cioè cercando l'armonia, o recuperandola se è stata spezzata, e costruendola dove puoi. 
E' un po' come quando in una famiglia un membro sta male: gli altri anche stanno male, di riflesso, e non necessariamente per empatia, ma perché un malato in casa è fonte di ansie, fastidi, problemi per tutti coloro che vivono con lui. 
La legge serve a tutelare il resto della famiglia e a consentire al malato di riprendersi prima possibile, restando in metafora. Con questo non sto dicendo che chi ammazza è un malato!! Era per la metafora, sia chiaro.


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Hanno fatto decine di servizi a Presa Diretta su condizioni carcerarie da brivido.
> 
> *Poi ci sono carceri finiti arredati mai aperti x mancanza di personale....
> O carceri con sette dico sette detenuti.
> ...


le avrai viste tu, io no
il tuo direttore di banca non ho avuto il piacere di conoscerlo per cui non posso commentare


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto (anche il tuo precedente intervento). E aggiungo che non si rende il mondo migliore con l'infliggere sofferenza, MAI. Se invece di abbarbicarsi al proprio limitato punto di vista, ci potessimo osservare dall'alto, o da quella che si chiama "la giusta distanza", dovremmo concludere che non è punendo chi ha fatto del male che migliori le relazioni tra gli uomini; non è umiliando, distruggendo,disprezzando, vendicandoti che rendi migliore il luogo dove abiti, non è segregando a vita i presunti cattivi dai presunti buoni che diventi più buono e la terra un pianeta più vivibile.
> La pena nei paesi civili ha due scopi: allontanare chi può reiterare il danno per proteggere le persone che non delinquono; rieducare e reinserire chi ha compiuto un delitto nella comunità.
> Mai nei paesi civili la pena ha scopo di PUNIZIONE e di VENDETTA. Per paesi civili intendo le democrazie europee.


quoto ma aggiungo desolata che nei paesi civili c'è la certezza della pena.
Purtroppo le vittime dei crimini in Italia si rivedono passare davanti al naso dopo pochi giorni quello che ha loro devastato casa, se non peggio.
Poi si vedono in televisione degli assassini che in libera uscita tornano a commettere gli stessi crimini...
Secondo me questa situazione genera confusione nella gente che non capisce che succede e rabbia.
E la rabbia prima o poi chiede vendetta.
Pure io mi sarei arrabbiata fossi stata in Gas.
Ma pure se fossi stata in quei tutori dell'ordine che per arrestare gente armata rischiano la vita.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è questione di preoccuparsene, né di avere buon cuore. E' che se vivi in una società (sempre meno ci viviamo, di fatto, ed è questo uno dei motivi per cui si ammazza tanto facilmente, secondo me) puoi cercare di viverci nel migliore dei modi possibili, cioè cercando l'armonia, o recuperandola se è stata spezzata, e costruendola dove puoi.
> E' un po' come quando in una famiglia un membro sta male: gli altri anche stanno male, di riflesso, e non necessariamente per empatia, ma perché un malato in casa è fonte di ansie, fastidi, problemi per tutti coloro che vivono con lui.
> La legge serve a tutelare il resto della famiglia e a consentire al malato di riprendersi prima possibile, restando in metafora. Con questo non sto dicendo che chi ammazza è un malato!! Era per la metafora, sia chiaro.



Un malato si ammala contro la sua volontà
Qui parliamo di ASSASSINI
Oh scusate, io proprio non vi seguo
Se li chiudi in un carcere con il giusto per sopravvivere e butti la chiave, scusa ma non ci arrivo a capire come la mia vita diventi peggiore. Anzi, sono tranquilla che una merda simile non può più circolare


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto ma aggiungo desolata che nei paesi civili c'è la certezza della pena.
> Purtroppo le vittime dei crimini in Italia si rivedono passare davanti al naso dopo pochi giorni quello che ha loro devastato casa, se non peggio.
> Poi si vedono in televisione degli assassini che in libera uscita tornano a commettere gli stessi crimini...
> Secondo me questa situazione genera confusione nella gente che non capisce che succede e rabbia.
> ...


Sulla certezza della pena ci siamo espressi pagine fa:smile:
E' il solo vero fondamento della giustizia, lo scrive Beccaria in una pagina bellissima che se trovo vi sottopongo. E in Italia NON c'è questo *solo fondamento* della giustizia.


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto ma aggiungo desolata che nei paesi civili c'è la certezza della pena.
> Purtroppo le vittime dei crimini in Italia si rivedono passare davanti al naso dopo pochi giorni quello che ha loro devastato casa, se non peggio.
> Poi si vedono in televisione degli assassini che in libera uscita tornano a commettere gli stessi crimini...
> Secondo me questa situazione genera confusione nella gente che non capisce che succede e rabbia.
> ...


a parte che non mi arrabbio mai :mrgreen:
comunque leggiamo sui giornali che, oltre a chi viene condannato per avere trucidato genitori o figli ai quali viene poi scontata la pena (e non ditemi che non è vero) ci sono poi quelli a piede libero e già condannati per pene diverse (ubriachezza molesta, ecc) che investono in macchina, e sempre con un tasso alcolico molto alto, persone in bicicletta o a piedi e poi fuggono ma vengono ripresi. ebbene a questi cosa gli facciamo?


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un malato si ammala contro la sua volontà
> Qui parliamo di ASSASSINI
> Oh scusate, io proprio non vi seguo
> Se li chiudi in un carcere con il giusto per sopravvivere e butti la chiave, scusa ma non ci arrivo a capire come la mia vita diventi peggiore. Anzi, sono tranquilla che una merda simile non può più circolare


Ma @farfie... la responsabilità non è solo di chi compie una violenza, proprio perché viviamo in mezzo agli altri e chi compie una violenza è un essere umano come noi. Tirarsi fuori, dire "io non lo farei mai" ok, può essere, ma anche no...


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto ma aggiungo desolata che nei paesi civili c'è la certezza della pena.
> Purtroppo le vittime dei crimini in Italia si rivedono passare davanti al naso dopo pochi giorni quello che ha loro devastato casa, se non peggio.
> Poi si vedono in televisione degli assassini che in libera uscita tornano a commettere gli stessi crimini...
> Secondo me questa situazione genera confusione nella gente che non capisce che succede e rabbia.
> ...


ù

Lo stesso motivo che c'è alla base della rabbia per cui se a noi hanno tagliato le pensioni, costringendoci a tentare di lavorare sino alla quarta età - e ritardando di conseguenza l'entrata nel mercato del lavoro dei giovani - e di conseguenza pure limitando le potenzialità di crescita o tenuta del mercato interno (i giovani spendono ovviamente più degli anziani), e se è vero quello che ha detto Padoan non è ancora finita, http://www.controcopertina.com/sorpresone-governo-renzi-si-allaumento-delleta-pensionabile/
loro, i parlamentari, se ne vanno tranquillamente in pensione dopo (circa) una legislatura.
Frustrazione, direi.
Giusta frustrazione.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma @farfie... la responsabilità non è solo di chi compie una violenza, proprio perché viviamo in mezzo agli altri e chi compie una violenza è un essere umano come noi. Tirarsi fuori, dire "io non lo farei mai" ok, può essere, ma anche no...



Ma il giorno che lo faccio io o uno dei miei familiari mica cambio opinione
Non esiste avere la libertà quando hai fatto in modo che qualcuno non possa più averla. Non esiste


----------



## disincantata (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> le avrai viste tu, io no
> il tuo direttore di banca non ho avuto il piacere di conoscerlo per cui non posso commentare


Non e' il moo direttore di banca.

Ho sentito la sua storia in tv e gli ho scritto.

ho comprato decine di copie del suo libro x solidarieta' e le ho regalate.
 Ogni tanto ci scrivismo. Vita distrutta. Lavoro perso.
la banca non lo ha riassunto xche' nel frattempo si e' fusa e la nuova non si riteneva obbligata nei suoi confronti.

Genitoti disperati.
se lo cerchi in internet lo trovi.  Roberto Giannoni.

Di Barilla' ai tempi hanno parlato tutti i tg e quotidiani.

Arrestato perche' sfortunstamente aveva un auto uguale rossa.

sette anni di carcere. Risarcimento miliardario in lire ed ha lasciato  l'Italia disgustato.


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> complimenti per il vostro buon cuore. Io non sono in grado di preoccuparmi del futuro di un'assassina di sua madre e di suo fratello e nemmeno dell'assassino dei suoi due figli


ma infatti il ragionamento lo deve fare lo stato senza emotività , partecipazione e senso di vendetta che sorge naturale a chi legge certe cose.


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non e' il moo direttore di banca.
> 
> Ho sentito la sua storia in tv e gli ho scritto.
> 
> ...


ti pareva che non trovassero una giusta causa


----------



## disincantata (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> a parte che non mi arrabbio mai :mrgreen:
> comunque leggiamo sui giornali che, oltre a chi viene condannato per avere trucidato genitori o figli ai quali viene poi scontata la pena (e non ditemi che non è vero) ci sono poi quelli a piede libero e già condannati per pene diverse (ubriachezza molesta, ecc) che investono in macchina, e sempre con un tasso alcolico molto alto, persone in bicicletta o a piedi e poi fuggono ma vengono ripresi. ebbene a questi cosa gli facciamo?


Lo dici ad una che e' stata investita con la figlia sulle striscie pedonali  da uno drogato al soggiorno obbligato in un paesino.

Per fortuna ferite non gravi ma vista la posizione della strada, una statale trafficatissima, lui usciva da un cancello laterale privato, due miracolate.

Un vo di sei metri ed il Padreterno a proteggerci non facendo transitare auto e camion in quei minuti.

che dovevo dirgli?  Quando l'ho rivisto mi faceva pena.
Ho saputo dopo la sua storia. certo. Mi e' ci e' andata benissimo. 

Entrambe potevamo morire. Ma tutti questi neanche ci starebbero nelle galere da tanti sono.

Doveva andare al bar a seicento metri non potendo uscire dal paese.

dove io avevo l'auto.

Ho perso un appuntamento a Milano  passato ore in ospedale x accertamenti spavento per la mia bambina.


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo dici ad una che e' stata investita con la figlia sulle striscie pedonali da uno drogato al soggiorno obbligato in un paesino.
> 
> Per fortuna ferite non gravi ma vista la posizione della strada, una statale trafficatissima, lui usciva da un cancello laterale privato, due miracolate.
> 
> ...


immagino lo spavento e l'apprensione per la tua bambina


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

*Beccaria (ti amo)*

Uno  dei  piú  gran  freni  dei delitti  non  è  la  crudeltà  delle  pene,  ma  l'infallibilità  di  esse,  e  per  conseguenza  la vigilanza  dei  magistrati,  e  quella  severità  di  un  giudice inesorabile,  che,  per  essere  un'utile  virtú,  dev'essere accompagnata  da  una  dolce  legislazione. 
 La certezza di un castigo, benché moderato, farà sempre una maggiore impressione che non il timore di  un  altro  piú  terribile,  unito  colla  speranza  dell'impunità;  perché  i  mali,  anche  minimi,  quando  son certi, spaventano sempre gli animi umani, e la speranza, dono celeste, che sovente ci tien luogo di tutto, ne allontana sempre l'idea dei maggiori, massimamente quando l'impunità, che l'avarizia e la debolezza spesso accordano, ne aumenti la forza. L'atrocità stessa della pena fa che si ardisca tanto di piú per ischivarla, quanto è grande il male a cui si va incontro; fa che si commettano piú delitti,per fuggir la pena di un solo. I paesi e i tempi dei piú atroci supplicii furon sempre quelli delle piú sanguinose  ed  inumane  azioni,  poiché  il  medesimo  spirito  di  ferocia  che  guidava  la  mano  del legislatore, reggeva quella del parricida e del sicario. 
Sul trono dettava leggi di ferro ad anime atroci di  schiavi,  che  ubbidivano.  Nella  privata  oscurità stimolava  ad  immolare  i  tiranni  per  crearne  dei nuovi.
A  misura  che  i  supplicii  diventano  piú  crudeli,  gli animi  umani,  che  come  i  fluidi  si mettono sempre a livello cogli oggetti che gli circondano, s'incalliscono, e la forza sempre viva delle passioni fa che, dopo cent'anni di crudeli supplicii, la ruota spaventi tanto quanto prima la prigionia. Perché  una  pena  ottenga  il  suo  effetto  basta  che  il male  della  pena  ecceda  il  bene  che  nasce  dal delitto, e in questo eccesso di male dev'essere calcolata l'infallibilità della pena e la perdita del bene che  il  delitto  produrrebbe.  Tutto  il  di  piú  è  dunque  superfluo  e  perciò  tirannico.  
Gli  uomini  si regolano  per  la  ripetuta  azione  dei  mali  che  conoscono,  e  non  su  quelli  che  ignorano.  Si  facciano due  nazioni,  in  una  delle  quali,  nella  scala  delle pene  proporzionata  alla  scala  dei  delitti,  la  pena maggiore sia la schiavitù perpetua, e nell'altra la ruota. Io dico che la prima avrà tanto timore della sua maggior pena quanto la seconda; e se vi è una ragione di trasportar nella prima le pene maggiori della   seconda,   l'istessa   ragione servirebbe   per   accrescere   le   pene   di   quest'ultima,   passando insensibilmente  dalla  ruota  ai  tormenti piú lenti e piú studiati, e fino agli ultimi raffinamenti della scienza troppo conosciuta dai tiranni.  

Due  altre  funeste  conseguenze  derivano  dalla  crudeltà  delle  pene,  contrarie  al  fine medesimo di prevenire i delitti. 
La prima è che nonè sí facile il serbare la proporzione essenziale tra il delitto e la pena, perché, quantunque un'industriosa crudeltà ne abbia variate moltissimo le specie, pure  non  possono  oltrepassare  quell'ultima  forza  a cui  è  limitata  l'organizzazione  e  la  sensibilità umana. Giunto che si sia a questo estremo, non si troverebbe a' delitti piú dannosi e piú atroci pena maggiore  corrispondente,  come  sarebbe  d'uopo  per  prevenirgli.  
L'altra  conseguenza  è  che  la impunità stessa nasce dall'atrocità dei supplicii. 

Gli uomini sono racchiusi fra certi limiti, sí nel bene che  nel  male,  ed  uno  spettacolo  troppo  atroce  per  l'umanità  non  può  essere  che  un  passeggiero furore, ma non mai un sistema costante quali debbono essere le leggi; che se veramente son crudeli, o si cangiano, o l'impunità fatale nasce dalle leggi medesime.  

Chi  nel  leggere  le  storie  non  si  raccapriccia  d'orrore  pe' barbari ed inutili tormenti che da 

uomini, che si chiamavano savi, furono con freddo animo inventati ed eseguiti? Chi può non sentirsi fremere tutta la parte la piú sensibile nel vedere migliaia d'infelici che la miseria, o voluta o tollerata dalle leggi, che hanno sempre favorito i pochi ed oltraggiato i molti, trasse ad un disperato ritorno nel  primo  stato  di  natura,  o  accusati  di  delitti impossibili e fabbricati dalla timida ignoranza, o rei non  d'altro  che  di  esser  fedeli  ai  propri  principii,  da  uomini  dotati  dei  medesimi  sensi,  e  per conseguenza delle medesime passioni, con meditate formalità e con lente torture lacerati, giocondo spettacolo di una fanatica moltitudine?


----------



## disincantata (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ù
> 
> Lo stesso motivo che c'è alla base della rabbia per cui se a noi hanno tagliato le pensioni, costringendoci a tentare di lavorare sino alla quarta età - e ritardando di conseguenza l'entrata nel mercato del lavoro dei giovani - e di conseguenza pure limitando le potenzialità di crescita o tenuta del mercato interno (i giovani spendono ovviamente più degli anziani), e se è vero quello che ha detto Padoan non è ancora finita, http://www.controcopertina.com/sorpresone-governo-renzi-si-allaumento-delleta-pensionabile/
> loro, i parlamentari, se ne vanno tranquillamente in pensione dopo (circa) una legislatura.
> ...


Togli il circa. Cinque anni.
prima erano due anni sei mesi ed un giorno.

Sgarbi cicciolina Pivetti Hanno tutti diritto al vitaluzio  e  l'avranno pure i 5 stelle eletti a febbraio 2013 e quelli eletti a maggio  se resteranno in carica 5 anni.


----------



## disincantata (18 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao cara,una volta per lavoro ho varcato il cancello della Dozza,andavo dal capo delle guardie.Io non temo niente,sono insensibile...ma li'mi mancava l'aria..Non hai idea dell'inferno che sia..ma chi e'dentro,ha voluto andarci no?


Quasi sempre ma non al 100%.

In ogni caso le carceri come le case devono o dovrebbero essere civili.

Le vele di  Scampia dovrebbero essere abbattute.

Come vivere in galera.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e sti cazzi, scusa il francesismo. Un conto è non volersi più occupare di un figlio, ma sai che c'è comunque chi lo farà, un conto è sgozzarlo come un capretto.


Certo che c'è differenza!
Ma continuiamo a dire chi si merita qui e chi si merita là e non utilizziamo un evento tanto tragico e orrendo per cercare di capire se dobbiamo cambiare anche noi.
Se la nostra cultura quella che viviamo e proclamiamo non abbia dentro di sé un'oggettivazione degli altri come quella che ha portato lui a uccidere e porta noi a fare altro.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che c'è differenza!
> Ma continuiamo a dire chi si merita qui e chi si merita là e non utilizziamo un evento tanto tragico e orrendo per cercare di capire se dobbiamo cambiare anche noi.
> Se la nostra cultura quella che viviamo e proclamiamo non abbia dentro di sé un'oggettivazione degli altri come quella che ha portato lui a uccidere e porta noi a fare altro.


Sono sulla tua linea... forse perché semplicemente mi viene spontanea. Tendo a interrogare prima me.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non ho letto nulla del prima, perchè questa cosa mi sconvolge proprio l'anima...
> ha detto che divorziare sarebbe stato inutile perchè comunque poi sarebbero rimasti i figli di cui prendersi cura.
> 
> non vi nascondo che la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stata: che culo! il mio se ne è andato con l'altra e non ci ha sterminato, ma non nel senso che ho potuto pensare solo per un momento che il mio ex marito potesse fare questo, l'ho pensato in generale e credo che questo pensiero in testa sia balenato a molte mogli e compagne che sono state semplicemente lasciate per un'altra.
> ...


Anch'io ho fatto lo stesso pensiero.
Da lì è scaturita la mia riflessione.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Purtroppo lo trovo solo così...


Oh Recalcati mi ha letta! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando si diceva sopra delle guerre... c'è una macchina da guerra da decenni scatenata contro ciascuno di noi e che ci ha preso l'anima, senza che ce ne accorgessimo, ed è proprio la "macchina del godimento universale" che ci assimila a sé. Il Nuovo e i suoi fantasmi sempre lì ad incantarci, a ballare danze seducenti dinanzi ai nostri occhi... Tutto comincia con la rimozione della morte e del dolore dalla vista, e poi avanti...


La rimozione della morte è innegabile.
Quando muore qualcuno c'è sempre un'incredulità, un domandarsi quale errore di diagnosi o di cura possa esserci stato, un cercare un colpevole.
Il colpevole è la natura: si muore.
Potrebbe morire ognuno di noi oggi, finendo sotto un camion. Toccasse a me, mi spiacerebbe anche per il camionista.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che c'è differenza!
> Ma continuiamo a dire chi si merita qui e chi si merita là e non utilizziamo un evento tanto tragico e orrendo per cercare di capire se dobbiamo cambiare anche noi.
> Se la nostra cultura quella che viviamo e proclamiamo non abbia dentro di sé un'oggettivazione degli altri come quella che ha portato lui a uccidere e porta noi a fare altro.


boh. Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Fatto sta che quell'evento lo sento totalmente estraneo a me, al mio sentire. E non mi par di vedere un substrato culturale che possa fare da comune denominatore ad un evento del genere e ad un altro evento di non paragonabile gravità.
Per me quello che ha fatto quell'uomo è al di fuori dalla logica umana, dall'istinto animale dell'uomo e dalla grazia degli dei... non riesco a vederne una causa riconducibile ad una crisi di valori della società o di una (faccio felice Free) sottocultura.
Il suo non è stato solo un gesto egoista, ma annichilente, non ha solo inferto dolore in modo incurante, ha cancellato per sempre dal suo futuro il suo stesso futuro, come se volesse resettare una macchina.
Un uomo, una donna, possono tradire, buttare all'aria un matrimonio, non occuparsi più dei figli ma restano, per quanto fallaci, moralmente/eticamente criticabili, UMANI.
Anche e soprattutto nell'errore.
Qui non vi è nulla di umano.
Non è semplice affondare il coltello nella carne, figuriamoci nella carne viva, figuriamoci nella TUA carne viva. 
Sarebbe bello poter spiegare sempre il male, poter razionalizzare sempre la bestia... ma io sono convinta che ceti meccanismi siano al di fuori della comprensione comune: al più riesci ad individuare dei fattori scatenanti, dei concorsi di cause che però in un'altra persona non genererebbero gli stessi effetti.
C'è qualcosa che va troppo oltre quello che possiamo attribuire ad una matrice comune qui, secondo me.
Poi magari(per fare un esempio assurdo) salta fuori che questo qui si è sparato per anni ore e ore di video games e ha perso la visione della realtà e della vita che è la stessa più o meno per tutti. 
O che ha un tumore al cervello.
Fossi in lui mi augurerei la seconda.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> complimenti per il vostro buon cuore. Io non sono in grado di preoccuparmi del futuro di un'assassina di sua madre e di suo fratello e nemmeno dell'assassino dei suoi due figli


Io non mi preoccupo di lei, di ladri e assassini, mi preoccupo di me.
Se non si vuole investire risorse per migliorare chi è stato condannato è meglio la pena di morte. E' un'affermazione paradossale per dire che la rieducazione, riabilitazione è per gli altri, non per i carcerati.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> boh. Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Fatto sta che quell'evento lo sento totalmente estraneo a me, al mio sentire. E non mi par di vedere un substrato culturale che possa fare da comune denominatore ad un evento del genere e ad un altro evento di non paragonabile gravità.
> *Per me quello che ha fatto quell'uomo è al di fuori dalla logica umana, dall'istinto animale dell'uomo e dalla grazia degli dei... non riesco a vederne una causa riconducibile ad una crisi di valori della società o di una (faccio felice Free) sottocultura.*
> *Il suo non è stato solo un gesto egoista*, ma annichilente, non ha solo inferto dolore in modo incurante, ha cancellato per sempre dal suo futuro il suo stesso futuro, come se volesse resettare una macchina.
> Un uomo, una donna, possono tradire, buttare all'aria un matrimonio, non occuparsi più dei figli ma restano, per quanto fallaci, moralmente/eticamente criticabili, UMANI.
> ...


Sono sulla tua stessa linea per quello che riguarda il neretto. Arrovelarsi in elucubrazioni sulla società, le crisi dei valori e pugnette mentali filosofiche per spiegare un gesto come questo è pura perdita di tempo. Capisco che insieme al calcio è diventato uno degli sport nazionali, ma penso che le cose a volte sono molto più semplici.
Sul rosso invece non sono d'accordo. E' proprio l'egoismo che ti conduce a fare certe cose. E' difficile immaginare che si possa arrivare a certi livelli, ma purtroppo pare che sia così. Qui c'è una specie di essere vivente con le sembianze umane che arriva a sterminare tutto ciò che si frappone tra lui e la sua apparente felicità. Secondo lui la tizia lo rifiutava perché lui aveva una famiglia. Altrimenti era impossibile resistere a un figo come lui. Li faccio fuori. Sono troppo intelligente. Non mi prenderanno mai. E così mi accalappio la collega. Lui non conosce il male e il bene. Sono concetti che non gli appartengono. L'unica cosa che conosce è uno sterminato ego e tutto ciò che si frappone tra lui e quello che vuole va eliminato.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi preoccupo di lei, di ladri e assassini, mi preoccupo di me.
> Se non si vuole investire risorse per migliorare chi è stato condannato è meglio la pena di morte. E' un'affermazione paradossale per dire che la rieducazione, riabilitazione è per gli altri, non per i carcerati.


Distinguerei carcerati da assassini, intanto
Per come è la legge italiana ora sono a favore della pena della morte
Il giorno che lo Stato mi assicura che questa gente non esce di galera finchè non muore smetterò di esserlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono sulla tua stessa linea per quello che riguarda il neretto. Arrovelarsi in elucubrazioni sulla società, le crisi dei valori e pugnette mentali filosofiche per spiegare un gesto come questo è pura perdita di tempo. Capisco che insieme al calcio è diventato uno degli sport nazionali, ma penso che le cose a volte sono molto più semplici.
> Sul rosso invece non sono d'accordo. E' proprio l'egoismo che ti conduce a fare certe cose. E' difficile immaginare che si possa arrivare a certi livelli, ma purtroppo pare che sia così. Qui c'è una specie di essere vivente con le sembianze umane che arriva a sterminare tutto ciò che si frappone tra lui e la sua apparente felicità. Secondo lui la tizia lo rifiutava perché lui aveva una famiglia. Altrimenti era impossibile resistere a un figo come lui. Li faccio fuori. Sono troppo intelligente. Non mi prenderanno mai. E così mi accalappio la collega. Lui non conosce il male e il bene. Sono concetti che non gli appartengono. L'unica cosa che conosce è uno sterminato ego e tutto ciò che si frappone tra lui e quello che vuole va eliminato.
> 
> Buscopann


Ti quoto"  sul rosso ... In poi


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> boh. Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Fatto sta che quell'evento lo sento totalmente estraneo a me, al mio sentire. E non mi par di vedere un substrato culturale che possa fare da comune denominatore ad un evento del genere e ad un altro evento di non paragonabile gravità.
> Per me quello che ha fatto quell'uomo è al di fuori dalla logica umana, dall'istinto animale dell'uomo e dalla grazia degli dei... non riesco a vederne una causa riconducibile ad una crisi di valori della società o di una (faccio felice Free) sottocultura.
> Il suo non è stato solo un gesto egoista, ma annichilente, non ha solo inferto dolore in modo incurante,* ha cancellato per sempre dal suo futuro il suo stesso futuro, come se volesse resettare una macchina.*
> Un uomo, una donna, possono tradire, buttare all'aria un matrimonio, non occuparsi più dei figli ma restano, per quanto fallaci, moralmente/eticamente criticabili, UMANI.
> ...


E' un informatico.
Non do responsabilità alla società!
Ho visto in lui l'esasperazione di un pensiero egoistico, la difficoltà a gestire i sentimenti, il bisogno di annullare parti della vita che ho subito e vissuto.
Beati voi che non avete subito nulla che vi ha fatto capire quel pensiero.
Io l'ho letto anche qui. Avrò capito male.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un informatico.
> Non do responsabilità alla società!
> Ho visto in lui l'esasperazione di un pensiero egoistico, la difficoltà a gestire i sentimenti, il bisogno di annullare parti della vita che ho subito e vissuto.
> Beati voi che non avete subito nulla che vi ha fatto capire quel pensiero.
> Io l'ho letto anche qui. Avrò capito male.


Questi sono gesti di una crudeltà di altri tempi, oserei dire medievale. Quando la vita aveva meno valore e i soldati che entravano in città sterminavano tutti (donne e bambini compresi) senza ritegno. Qui la società non c'entra proprio nulla e neppure il vissuto. O meglio...il vissuto può predisporre, ma quando ti trovi a compiere certe atrocità significa che sei semplicemente fuori dal tempo e dallo spazio. Sei un "bug" della specie umana.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Distinguerei carcerati da assassini, intanto
> Per come è la legge italiana ora sono a favore della pena della morte
> Il giorno che lo Stato mi assicura che questa gente non esce di galera finchè non muore smetterò di esserlo.


Definire una persona per un atto, benché efferato, è per me sbagliato.
Nulla può rimediare alla morte, né l'ergastolo, né un'altra morte.
Quindi la pena non è in rapporto alla morte in sé ma alla gravità del reato.
Fatta salva la certezza della pena, come ha scritto quello là, Cesare Beccaria, durante quella pena bisogna pensare al dopo pena.
Io poi sono una che quando sente "nonnina" o "nonnino" con tenerezza ha l'orticaria perché pure Riina è un "nonnino". Dubito nella possibilità di rieducazione di Riina non di un assassino generico.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un informatico.
> Non do responsabilità alla società!
> Ho visto in lui l'esasperazione di un pensiero egoistico, la difficoltà a gestire i sentimenti, il bisogno di annullare parti della vita che ho subito e vissuto.
> Beati voi che non avete subito nulla che vi ha fatto capire quel pensiero.
> Io l'ho letto anche qui. Avrò capito male.


Io ti quoto ...ci ho visto nel gesto tanto egoismo e immaturità ad affrontare problemi risolvibili in altro modo


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un informatico.
> Non do responsabilità alla società!
> Ho visto in lui l'esasperazione di un pensiero egoistico, la difficoltà a gestire i sentimenti, il bisogno di annullare parti della vita che ho subito e vissuto.
> Beati voi che non avete subito nulla che vi ha fatto capire quel pensiero.
> Io l'ho letto anche qui. Avrò capito male.


Il mio a. non è così tanto alieno da simile gesto... Un test psicologico che è in uso negli Stati Uniti teso a svelare la psicopatia lo dimostrerebbe. Me l'ha voluto dire quasi subito. Se volete ve lo sottopongo...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Definire una persona per un atto, benché efferato, è per me sbagliato.
> Nulla può rimediare alla morte, né l'ergastolo, né un'altra morte.
> Quindi la pena non è in rapporto alla morte in sé ma alla gravità del reato.
> Fatta salva la certezza della pena, come ha scritto quello là, Cesare Beccaria, durante quella pena bisogna pensare al dopo pena.
> Io poi sono una che quando sente "nonnina" o "nonnino" con tenerezza ha l'orticaria perché pure Riina è un "nonnino". Dubito nella possibilità di rieducazione di Riina non di un assassino generico.


Appunto fatta salva la certezza della pena, per me la certezza della pena può essere solo il carcere a vita.
non mi sposto di una virgola da questo e mi rendo conto del fatto che questo non porta a un dialogo me ne scuso ma mentre voi (generico) pensate ai carnefici e alla loro riabilitazione io penso agli innocenti morti e a rispettare il loro ricordo. Riabilitare loro e dare loro un'altra possibilità è, secondo me, diminuire la gravità di quello che hanno fatto


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questi sono gesti di una crudeltà di altri tempi, oserei dire medievale. Quando la vita aveva meno valore e i soldati che entravano in città sterminavano tutti (donne e bambini compresi) senza ritegno. Qui la società non c'entra proprio nulla e neppure il vissuto. O meglio...il vissuto può predisporre, ma quando ti trovi a compiere certe atrocità significa che sei semplicemente fuori dal tempo e dallo spazio. Sei un "bug" della specie umana.
> 
> Buscopann


Non lo credo.
Pagine addietro Danny parlava di criminali nazisti. Alcuni sarebbero stati criminali comunque ma moltissimi in altri contesti culturali non lo sarebbero stati.
Se il NOSTRO modo di pensare non comprendesse l'accettazione dell'insofferenza per il peso della famiglia, se non si provasse fastidio per i sacrifici, lui (che il bug ce l'ha in testa, non credo che sia uguale a me o a te!) avrebbe potuto rimuginare e magare trovare anche approvazione dai colleghi quando diceva che i figli erano un peso?
Se non fossimo in un paese pieno di corruzione ci sarebbe qualcuno che accetterebbe di pagare senza fattura?


----------



## disincantata (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio a. non è così tanto alieno da simile gesto... Un test psicologico che è in uso negli Stati Uniti teso a svelare la psicopatia lo dimostrerebbe. Me l'ha voluto dire quasi subito. Se volete ve lo sottopongo...


Paura....


----------



## disincantata (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questi sono gesti di una crudeltà di altri tempi, oserei dire medievale. Quando la vita aveva meno valore e i soldati che entravano in città sterminavano tutti (donne e bambini compresi) senza ritegno. Qui la società non c'entra proprio nulla e neppure il vissuto. O meglio...il vissuto può predisporre, ma quando ti trovi a compiere certe atrocità significa che sei semplicemente fuori dal tempo e dallo spazio. Sei un "bug" della specie umana.
> 
> Buscopann


Nella guerra della ex jugoslavia uccidevano bambini bruciandogli la testa nei forni.

1991/1992 credo

Violentavano donne obbligando i figli ad assistere.

In Iraq i soldati americani hanno violentato ed ucciso ragazzine.
L'elenco potrebbe allungarsi.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nella guerra della ex jugoslavia uccidevano bambini bruciandogli la testa nei forni.
> 
> 1991/1992 credo
> 
> ...


Srebenicza (o come dialogo si scrive). Basta ricordare quella.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo credo.
> Pagine addietro Danny parlava di criminali nazisti. Alcuni sarebbero stati criminali comunque ma moltissimi in altri contesti culturali non lo sarebbero stati.
> Se il NOSTRO modo di pensare non comprendesse l'accettazione dell'insofferenza per il peso della famiglia, se non si provasse fastidio per i sacrifici, lui (che il bug ce l'ha in testa, non credo che sia uguale a me o a te!) avrebbe potuto rimuginare e magare trovare anche approvazione dai colleghi quando diceva che i figli erano un peso?
> Se non fossimo in un paese pieno di corruzione ci sarebbe qualcuno che accetterebbe di pagare senza fattura?


No,no..secondo sei fuori strada. Parli di infelicità, peso della famiglia e corruzione, ma qui parliamo di un tizio che affonda la lama del coltello in un bimbo di 20 mesi e nella sorellina di 5 anni (dopo aver ammazzato la moglie) e poi va a vedersi la partita con gli amici.
Non è la società che crea questo genere di mostri. Questo era un mostro fatto e finito indipendentemente dalla società. Perché la società può anche predisporre all'infelicità creandoti dei falsi modelli da inseguire, ma nel momento in cui ti trovi a fare i conti coi gesti che mediti di compiere è tutto un altro paio di maniche. Qui non parliamo di evadere il fisco, masi tratta di gesti lontani da qualsiasi immaginario. E da questo punto di vista la nostra società è notevolmente migliorata rispetto al passato. Mostro lo sei già in questo senso. Non è la società che lo crea quando si tratta di compiere lucidamente queste atrocità.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2014)

Ciao 

personalmente, credo, che l'essere umano si evolve sempre 
e può anche rendersene conto e crescere ...
Quale pena più dura, se si rende conto dell'atrocità commessa? 
È anche un modo, per rispettare chi è stato spento ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (18 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nella guerra della ex jugoslavia uccidevano bambini bruciandogli la testa nei forni.
> 
> 1991/1992 credo
> 
> ...


Assolutamente si..Ma il contesto della guerra non è paragonabile al discorso che stiamo facendo.
In ogni caso anche le guerre oggi sono molto diverse rispetto al passato. E' oggettivo e incontestabile che la vita ha più valore. Tanto è vero che una volta la guerra era considerata un'arte. Oggi la visione dlela guerra e il modo di condurle è molto cambiato.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nella guerra della ex jugoslavia uccidevano bambini bruciandogli la testa nei forni.
> 
> 1991/1992 credo
> 
> ...





Tubarao ha detto:


> Srebenicza (o come dialogo si scrive). Basta ricordare quella.


Infatti la guerra è un contesto culturale che fa percepire come possibili atrocità che in altri contesti paiono orrendi anche a persone come quelle che in guerra li compiono.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No,no..secondo sei fuori strada. Parli di infelicità, peso della famiglia e corruzione, ma qui parliamo di un tizio che affonda la lama del coltello in un bimbo di 20 mesi e nella sorellina di 5 anni (dopo aver ammazzato la moglie) e poi va a vedersi la partita con gli amici.
> Non è la società che crea questo genere di mostri. Questo era un mostro fatto e finito indipendentemente dalla società. Perché la società può anche predisporre all'infelicità creandoti dei falsi modelli da inseguire, ma nel momento in cui ti trovi a fare i conti coi gesti che mediti di compiere è tutto un altro paio di maniche. Qui non parliamo di evadere il fisco, masi tratta di gesti lontani da qualsiasi immaginario. E da questo punto di vista la nostra società è notevolmente migliorata rispetto al passato. Mostro lo sei già in questo senso. Non è la società che lo crea quando si tratta di compiere lucidamente queste atrocità.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma certo che lui è un mostro, in quel senso! Non c'è certo nessuno che lo capisce e, a parte esprimere e ribadire orrore, e auguragli pene severe, certe o anche fantasticare punizioni atroci, non ha senso riempire 40 pagine!
Per me ha senso solo se si analizza quali pensieri ci sono stati prima che il deviante, quello con il bug in testa, agisse, e se quei pensieri sono del tutto avulsi da noi o no.
Anche Erika e Omar non hanno nulla a che fare con noi e i nostri figli. Ma anche noi e i nostri figli abbiamo pensato che i genitori rompono senza motivo e che solo tra a adolescenti a scopare e farsi canne si sarebbe felici? Se no, diciamo solo che sono mostri e via.
Se l'abbiamo pensato, per me, è interessante interrogarsi su quei pensieri.
Non per prevenire nulla, non per fare nessun assunzione di responsabilità ma per pensare, capirci meglio, diventare più profondi, meno egoisti, meno superficiali, più profondi.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

mi piacerebbe vedere le statistiche degli ultimi decenni per capire se questi tipi di delitti "familiari" siano realmente in aumento (come sembra), oppure se c'è solo una maggiore copertura mediatica e una capillarità più estesa delle informazioni. Perchè se fosse vero il primo caso, e penso sia così, diventa davvero interessante capire il perchè la nostra società ora sia colpita da questo flagello.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe vedere le statistiche degli ultimi decenni per capire se questi tipi di delitti "familiari" siano realmente in aumento (come sembra), oppure se c'è solo una maggiore copertura mediatica e una capillarità più estesa delle informazioni. Perchè se fosse vero il primo caso, e penso sia così, diventa davvero interessante capire il perchè la nostra società ora sia colpita da questo flagello.


Garberebbe anche a me capire


----------



## Principessa (18 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> con questa frase ha confessato.
> non vi nego che leggendo l'articolo questa mattina, mi si è accaponata la pelle per la freddezza che ha avuto quest'uomo nell'uccidere la moglie dopo averla scopata e poi in successione i 2 figli che dormivano al piano di sopra.
> mi domando, ma come fa un uomo ad uccidere i propri figli? le proprie creature?
> *per queste persone ci vorrebbe la pena di morte perchè non hanno il diritto di vivere.*


No, io preferisco che abbiano una lunga vita per soffrire.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, io preferisco che abbiano una lunga vita per soffrire.


Secondo me prima o poi tenta di togliersela ...appena passa un tot di tempo e realizza bene bene, cede all'orrore


----------



## Principessa (18 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me prima o poi tenta di togliersela ...appena passa un tot di tempo e realizza bene bene, cede all'orrore


Non lo so Fiammetta...

Quello che è successo mi fa pensare a un sociopatico senza sentimenti.

Fosse stato un raptus...

Alla fine questo tizio ha premeditato tutto!


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non lo so Fiammetta...
> 
> *Quello che è successo mi fa pensare a un sociopatico senza sentimenti.
> *
> ...


anche a me da questa impressione, è uno psicopatico... questo fa l'amore con la moglie, poi all'improvviso la sgozza e sale dai figli. E' una follia lucida.


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2014)

Ciao


un qualcosa deve aver fatto scatenare tutto ... 
forse una ennesima parola, sensazioni, immagini ecc. 
e ha visto loro come "mostri" che lo intrappolano ... 
Mi chiedo che vita di coppia avevano ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche a me da questa impressione, è uno psicopatico... questo fa l'amore con la moglie, poi all'improvviso la sgozza e sale dai figli. E' una follia lucida.


A me fa pensare ad una persona a cui manchi una parte di cervello. Io gli farei una TAC. È come fosse lobotomizzato. Gli manca il senso causa/oggetto. Reagisce freddamente alla morte dei figli. Non è normale. Il dolore più grande per una persona è la perdita dei figli. Ricordo un film in cui si diceva che perdere un genitore è molto doloroso, ma si è consapevoli che fa parte della natura delle cose. Perdere un figlio no, è una angheria del destino. È inaccettabile da chiunque. Lui invece li ha uccisi per sua mano, lui che doveva proteggerli, e senza una reale motivazione. Nemmeno gli animali arrivano ad uccidere i figli, per spirito di sopravvivenza possono accettare di lasciarne morire uno a favore di un altro. Costui è molto malato, ripeto, gli farei una TAC. Negare l'infermità mentale a chi uccide i figli senza una motivazione sensata equivale a degradare tutta l'umanità.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> A me fa pensare ad una persona a cui manchi una parte di cervello. Io gli farei una TAC. È come fosse lobotomizzato. Gli manca il senso causa/oggetto. Reagisce freddamente alla morte dei figli. Non è normale. Il dolore più grande per una persona è la perdita dei figli. Ricordo un film in cui si diceva che perdere un genitore è molto doloroso, ma si è consapevoli che fa parte della natura delle cose. Perdere un figlio no, è una angheria del destino. È inaccettabile da chiunque. Lui invece li ha uccisi per sua mano, lui che doveva proteggerli, e senza una reale motivazione. Nemmeno gli animali arrivano ad uccidere i figli, per spirito di sopravvivenza possono accettare di lasciarne morire uno a favore di un altro. Costui è molto malato, ripeto, gli farei una TAC. Negare l'infermità mentale a chi uccide i figli senza una motivazione sensata equivale a degradare tutta l'umanità.


Così invece che 30 anni gliene danno 15,.,


----------



## Zod (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Così invece che 30 anni gliene danno 15,.,


15 o 30 cambia poco. La sua vita è finita comunque. Praticamente è già morto. La pena più grande se l'è inflitta già da solo. Adesso è solo, fa schifo a tutti, compreso se stesso. È un morto che cammina.


----------



## Principessa (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Così invece che 30 anni gliene danno 15,.,


Già... in un istituto psichiatrico.

E dopo magari lo mandano ai servizi sociali...


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> A me fa pensare ad una persona a cui manchi una parte di cervello. Io gli farei una TAC. È come fosse lobotomizzato. Gli manca il senso causa/oggetto. Reagisce freddamente alla morte dei figli. Non è normale. Il dolore più grande per una persona è la perdita dei figli. Ricordo un film in cui si diceva che perdere un genitore è molto doloroso, ma si è consapevoli che fa parte della natura delle cose. Perdere un figlio no, è una angheria del destino. È inaccettabile da chiunque. Lui invece li ha uccisi per sua mano, lui che doveva proteggerli, e senza una reale motivazione. Nemmeno gli animali arrivano ad uccidere i figli, per spirito di sopravvivenza possono accettare di lasciarne morire uno a favore di un altro. Costui è molto malato, ripeto, gli farei una TAC. Negare l'infermità mentale a chi uccide i figli senza una motivazione sensata equivale a degradare tutta l'umanità.


Ok, ma resta la domanda... perchè questo genere di delitti sta aumentando? Cosa spinge sempre più persone a ammazzare senza motivo partner, figli, perfetti sconosciuti per strada? Se si sta diffondendo una psicopatia sempre più diffusa, qualche motivo ci sarà pure.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> 15 o 30 cambia poco. La sua vita è finita comunque. Praticamente è già morto. La pena più grande se l'è inflitta già da solo. Adesso è solo, fa schifo a tutti, compreso se stesso. È un morto che cammina.


Ma manco per sogno... Ma io davvero non vi capisco, scusate
Anche erica e Omar facevano schifo a tutti infatti ora girano con i rispettivi fidanzati.
E a quel bambino nessuno pensa più.
Siamo qui a discutere del perché é successo, se la colpa è della societá, se é capace di intendere e di volere e intanto due bambini sono morti. Ma chi se ne frega di quella merda, di cosa prova e di cosa ha nella testa.
Rinchiudetelo e dimenticatelo


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Già... in un istituto psichiatrico.
> 
> *E dopo magari lo mandano ai servizi sociali..*.


no quello no... qui da noi  dai vecchietti ti ci mandano solo se hai inculato ai cittadini qualche centinaio di milioni di euro


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ma resta la domanda... perchè questo genere di delitti sta aumentando? Cosa spinge sempre più persone a ammazzare senza motivo partner, figli, perfetti sconosciuti per strada? Se si sta diffondendo una psicopatia sempre più diffusa, qualche motivo ci sarà pure.


Aumenta quel genere di delitti a cui culturalmente si danno ragioni. Non ragioni per uccidere ma ragioni di scontento.
La moglie su fb raccontava di un periodo di stress con i bambini sempre con la febbre, marito con la febbre.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ma resta la domanda... *perchè questo genere di delitti sta aumentando?* Cosa spinge sempre più persone a ammazzare senza motivo partner, figli, perfetti sconosciuti per strada? Se si sta diffondendo una psicopatia sempre più diffusa, qualche motivo ci sarà pure.


Perchè, sta aumentando?


----------



## Zod (18 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma manco per sogno... Ma io davvero non vi capisco, scusate
> Anche erica e Omar facevano schifo a tutti infatti ora girano con i rispettivi fidanzati.
> E a quel bambino nessuno pensa più.
> Siamo qui a discutere del perché é successo, se la colpa è della societá, se é capace di intendere e di volere e intanto due bambini sono morti. Ma chi se ne frega di quella merda, di cosa prova e di cosa ha nella testa.
> Rinchiudetelo e dimenticatelo


Erica e Omar all'epoca dei delitti erano minorenni, addirittura sotto i 15 anni mi pare. 

I casi sono due: o si é malati oppure il delitto nasce nel contesto sociale di appartenenza. Conoscere a fondo le motivazioni del gesto aiuta a comprendere meglio la società ed eventualmente cambiarla, affinché non solo non induca a simili gesti, ma sia anche capace di riconoscerli e bloccarli per tempo.

Da un errore di uno può scaturire un insegnamento per tanti.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè, sta aumentando?


A percezione si. Però ho scritto prima che mi piacerebbe vedere delle statistiche.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> A percezione si. Però ho scritto prima che mi piacerebbe vedere delle statistiche.


A  pensarci la statistica conta poco: se fosse simile ad ora sarebbe comunque troppo


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> A percezione si. Però ho scritto prima che mi piacerebbe vedere delle statistiche.


Avevo sentito una volta una spiegazione sul presunto aumento di delitti simili...intendo commessi in famiglia, spesso sono le madri che ammazzano i figli...e gli uomini le compagne (sia se le vogliono lasciare, sia se non vogliono essere lasciati)

Si era analizzata la figura della famiglia e del supporto che questa dà agli individui...

Qualche anno fa la famiglia era un gruppo più allargato, una famiglia si formava da giovani e si era numerosi...una giovane coppia poteva contare su nonni relativamente in forma...era più difficile che si lavorasse in due...quindi i bambini si potevano lasciare ai nonni e alle zie e zii, finita la scuola si potevano "scaricare" insieme ai cuginetti...la coppia aveva in qualche modo più movimento, la mamma aveva un supporto nella crescita dei piccoli...
La famiglia era un nucleo al quale appoggiarsi per non "impazzire".

Adesso le cose sono leggermente cambiate...non si esce di casa presto, i figli si fanno sempre più in là, si è obbligati a lavorare entrambi...i nonni o lavorano ancora o sono già in un'età nella quale stare dietro a bambini piccolissimi diventa complicato...anche il cerchio di zie e zii è più ristretto.
In questo caso una coppia si sente intrappolata in una specie di gabbia, non si trova supportata in nessun modo e da nessun nucleo famigliare. E' come se non vedesse una via di fuga ed ecco che subentra la "depressione", il male di vivere una situazione apparentemente inaffrontabile.
Ecco perchè un certo tipo di delitti è aumentato...che poi davvero vorrei vedere i numeri...

Quando ho sentito questa spiegazione ci ho riflettuto e ho pensato a come ho vissuto io da piccola e come cresceranno i miei figli nel momento in cui li avrò...

I miei genitori potevano contare su un sacco di persone, cosa che non potrò sicuramente fare io...


----------



## Principessa (19 Giugno 2014)

Non può essere solo colpa dello stress. 

Per lo stress si ammazza il coniuge per sbaglio dopo una brutta litigata... 
Omicidio preterintenzionale. 
E appena si realizza ciò che si è fatto, si crolla.

Questo è un omicidio premeditato. 
Non è il raptus di una persona che ha perso la pazienza.
Sto tizio ci ha pensato. Si è costruito un alibi. 
La mente di questo individuo non è normale. A me fa ribrezzo e allo stesso tempo paura.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non può essere solo colpa dello stress.
> 
> Per lo stress si ammazza il coniuge per sbaglio dopo una brutta litigata...
> Omicidio preterintenzionale.
> ...


Ci sono due chiavi di lettura, che anche qui tutti avete evidenziato.
La prima individua le responsabilità nella società, rea di non riuscire a promuovere valori che proteggano i componenti da cui è composta.
E' la spiegazione da anni più in voga: ma anche la più tranquillizzante, perché motiva sia il delitto più aberrante che il tradimento, o qualsiasi altro disagio, crimine, comportamento antisociale.
C'è sempre  qualche causa, che sia lo stress, lo stile di vita, la tecnologia, il consumismo, il mondo del lavoro, la ricchezza, la povertà, l'educazione, la cultura, l'assenza di valori spirituali...
I sociologi dei media enfatizzano generalmente queste ragioni.
Poi ce n'è un'altra, che è scomparsa da anni dalle nostre conversazioni, decisamente più antica, che gli uomini davano quando non trovavano capri espiatori come oggi.
Il libero arbitrio.
Che è quello che ti fa scegliere tra bene, male o ti dà anche la facoltà di non scegliere.
Qui le colpe non ricadono sulla società, ma sull'individuo.
E' la spiegazione meno rassicurante perché non prevede giustificazioni né alibi. 
Nè in fin dei conti quei lunghi dibattiti che si estenuano a cercare e individuare le ragioni altrove e non in noi. 
Così, anche per proteggere noi stessi, per aver fiducia in chi incontriamo ogni giorno, per difenderci da questi avvenimenti.
E' una chiave raggelante come trovarsi di fronte alla morte.
L'individuo diventa assassino per sua volontà, perché porta avanti la sua possibilità di diventare malvagio.
Per questo tutti oggi la rifuggono.


----------



## Diletta (19 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me prima o poi tenta di togliersela ...appena passa un tot di tempo e realizza bene bene, cede all'orrore




Se tenta di togliersela è solo per sottrarsi alle pene che gli infliggeranno gli stessi detenuti.
E' un morto che cammina in questo senso e non perché un giorno comparirà in lui il rimorso.


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono due chiavi di lettura, che anche qui tutti avete evidenziato.
> La prima individua le responsabilità nella società, rea di non riuscire a promuovere valori che proteggano i componenti da cui è composta.
> E' la spiegazione da anni più in voga: ma anche la più tranquillizzante, perché motiva sia il delitto più aberrante che il tradimento, o qualsiasi altro disagio, crimine, comportamento antisociale.
> C'è sempre  qualche causa, che sia lo stress, lo stile di vita, la tecnologia, il consumismo, il mondo del lavoro, la ricchezza, la povertà, l'educazione, la cultura, l'assenza di valori spirituali...
> ...


Ammesso che davvero il libero arbitrio esista, hai perfettamente ragione... l'idea che una persona scelga volontariamente il Male fine a se stesso è raggelante.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se tenta di togliersela è solo per sottrarsi alle pene che gli infliggeranno gli stessi detenuti.
> E' un morto che cammina in questo senso e non perché un giorno comparirà in lui il rimorso.


Non provare mai rimorso per un gesto del genere è disumano


----------



## Calimero (19 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ammesso che davvero il libero arbitrio esista, hai perfettamente ragione... l'idea che una persona scelga volontariamente il Male fine a se stesso è raggelante.


a me verrebbe voglia di raggelare lui. lasciandolo nudo a Capo Nord. In pieno inverno


----------



## Diletta (19 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono due chiavi di lettura, che anche qui tutti avete evidenziato.
> La prima individua le responsabilità nella società, rea di non riuscire a promuovere valori che proteggano i componenti da cui è composta.
> E' la spiegazione da anni più in voga: ma anche la più tranquillizzante, perché motiva sia il delitto più aberrante che il tradimento, o qualsiasi altro disagio, crimine, comportamento antisociale.
> C'è sempre qualche causa, che sia lo stress, lo stile di vita, la tecnologia, il consumismo, il mondo del lavoro, la ricchezza, la povertà, l'educazione, la cultura, l'assenza di valori spirituali...
> ...




Il libero arbitrio, in una persona sana di mente, è sempre parte integrante di qualsiasi scelta che fa l'individuo.
Ma questa libertà di agire può essere condizionata pesantemente dal contesto sociale in cui si vive.
E che cultura stiamo respirando noi e i nostri figli oggi?
C'è solo l'individualismo che impera, la parola "io" è la più gettonata, la parola "rispetto" è obsoleta se non irritante.
I valori poi...cosa sono?

Tutto terreno fertile in una persona debole e superficiale di suo, in pratica in una persona vuota e arida.
Anche se mi vergogno a qualificarla come persona, e anzi dico uno schifo di essere immondo.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che lui è un mostro, in quel senso! Non c'è certo nessuno che lo capisce e, a parte esprimere e ribadire orrore, e auguragli pene severe, certe o anche fantasticare punizioni atroci, non ha senso riempire 40 pagine!
> Per me ha senso solo se si analizza quali pensieri ci sono stati prima che il deviante, quello con il bug in testa, agisse, e se quei pensieri sono del tutto avulsi da noi o no.
> Anche Erika e Omar non hanno nulla a che fare con noi e i nostri figli. Ma anche noi e i nostri figli abbiamo pensato che i genitori rompono senza motivo e che solo tra a adolescenti a scopare e farsi canne si sarebbe felici? Se no, diciamo solo che sono mostri e via.
> Se l'abbiamo pensato, per me, è interessante interrogarsi su quei pensieri.
> Non per prevenire nulla, non per fare nessun assunzione di responsabilità ma per pensare, *capirci meglio, diventare più profondi, meno egoisti, meno superficiali, più profondi*.



Mi è capitato nella vita di aver a che fare con criminali. In certi quartieri popolari capita.
Nulla da dire, nulla da capire.
Una persona "onesta" non capirà mai un disonesto.
Una persona buona non riuscirà mai a comprendere pienamente una che commette atrocità come uccidere bambini, che lo si faccia con un coltello, con un drone http://www.lettera43.it/politica/droni-confessione-di-un-ex-pilota-americano_43675112252.htm, in guerra o in pace, con lo spettro dell'ergastolo o incitati dall'esercito.
Non capirò mai gli stronzi. 
Chi si diverte o gode nell'umiliazione altrui.
Chi prende in giro la sofferenza.
Chi ha paura dei poveri, e li lascia morire.
Chi ti inganna, sia sul posto di lavoro, che quando ti si finge amico.
C'è poco da capire: ognuno di noi è diverso, e fa scelte diverse.
Se puoi certe persone le eviti. Prima che ti infilino un coltello nella gola.
Sempre se riesci a riconoscerle prima.
Perché una moglie che ama è difficile che ammetta e capisca. Come noi, che siamo al di fuori.
Non ci è riuscita neppure lei. Non è riuscita a salvarsi né a salvare i figli.


----------



## Diletta (19 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non provare mai rimorso per un gesto del genere è disumano



Certo, purtroppo però ne nasce più d'uno di questi esseri nel mondo e la storia ce lo insegna...
Mi sono sempre chiesta che pena sarà loro riservata quando saranno dall'altra parte.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il libero arbitrio, in una persona sana di mente, è sempre parte integrante di qualsiasi scelta che fa l'individuo.
> Ma questa libertà di agire può essere condizionata pesantemente dal contesto sociale in cui si vive.
> E che cultura stiamo respirando noi e i nostri figli oggi?
> C'è solo l'individualismo che impera, la parola "io" è la più gettonata, la parola "rispetto" è obsoleta se non irritante.
> ...



Io vivo nello stesso ambiente, tu identicamente.
Eppure noi siamo diversi.
Lo stesso ambiente produce persone oneste, persone buone, come stronzi e criminali.
La possibilità di scegliere c'è.
E' innegabile comunque che questa società non sia in grado di difendersi dall'esternazione di certe pulsioni.
Non le produce però: le lascia emergere, non le reprime nella maniera adeguata.


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2014)

c'è da dire che questi assassini che eliminano i familiari paradossalmente possono essere meno socialmente pericolosi dei criminali comuni, tipo rapinatori o sequestratori per es., poichè è probabile che non commettano più crimini

per dire: un rapinatore armato, che solo per pura fortuna non ammazza qualcuno, si fa solo qualche anno dentro o anche meno e poi potrebbe ricommettere lo stesso crimine ma con mena fortuna (per i rapinati), la recidiva specifica in questo tipo di reati è molto alta


----------



## Diletta (19 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io vivo nello stesso ambiente, tu identicamente.
> Eppure noi siamo diversi.
> Lo stesso ambiente produce persone oneste, persone buone, come stronzi e criminali.
> La possibilità di scegliere c'è.
> ...




Sì, non le reprime, è una società debole e vulnerabile.
Il libero arbitrio è il dono più prezioso che l'essere umano abbia avuto e, proprio perché si può scegliere, non ci sono giustificazioni per chi è capace di intendere e di volere.
Lui ha scelto il male, il male assoluto.
Mi viene in mente la frase terrificante pronunciata da Gesù:
"...sarebbe stato meglio per lui se non fosse mai nato".


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> A percezione si. Però ho scritto prima che mi piacerebbe vedere delle statistiche.


Anche io sarei curioso.
Tempo fa avevo letto un articolo sul femminicidio, ma era forse un po' di parte. Sembra che in realtà questi delitti a carico delle donne non siano in aumento. Hanno semplicemente una maggiore copertura mediatica dovuta alla cresciuta sensibilità culturale verso questo tipi di crimini. Ma le statistiche erano più o meno simili a quelle degli anni precedente l'Italia non è neppure uno die Paesi messo peggio da questo punto di vista.
Secondo me è abbastanza simile anche la situazione delle tragedie familiari, ma ovviamente sono solo pensieri non avvallati da statistiche ufficiali. In effetti sarebbe bello leggere questi dati da fonti ufficiali.

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (19 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no quello no... qui da noi  dai vecchietti ti ci mandano solo se hai inculato ai cittadini qualche centinaio di milioni di euro


:up:


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anche io sarei curioso.
> Tempo fa avevo letto un articolo sul femminicidio, ma era forse un po' di parte. Sembra che in realtà questi delitti a carico delle donne non siano in aumento. Hanno semplicemente una maggiore copertura mediatica dovuta alla cresciuta sensibilità culturale verso questo tipi di crimini. Ma le statistiche erano più o meno simili a quelle degli anni precedente l'Italia non è neppure uno die Paesi messo peggio da questo punto di vista.
> Secondo me è abbastanza simile anche la situazione delle tragedie familiari, ma ovviamente sono solo pensieri non avvallati da statistiche ufficiali. In effetti sarebbe bello leggere questi dati da fonti ufficiali.
> 
> Buscopann


infatti ho letto che globalmente in Italia gli omicidi sono in costante calo da anni... però bisognerebbe estrapolare le varie tipologie per capire l'andamento nel tempo di questo tipo di delitto familiare.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti ho letto che globalmente in Italia gli omicidi sono in costante calo da anni... però bisognerebbe estrapolare le varie tipologie per capire l'andamento nel tempo di questo tipo di delitto familiare.


Stessa cosa ho letto io...
Omicidi in deciso calo.
Quello che sembra è che siano in aumento quelli in ambito famigliare, ma io credo che alla fin fine gli sia un maggior risalto mediatico...e quindi sembrano in crescita.
Devo controllare se ritrovo i numeri...


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stessa cosa ho letto io...
> Omicidi in deciso calo.
> Quello che sembra è che siano in aumento quelli in ambito famigliare, ma io credo che alla fin fine gli sia un maggior risalto mediatico...e quindi sembrano in crescita.
> Devo controllare se ritrovo i numeri...


I media non dicono mai che gli omicidi sono in calo... viceversa tendono a amplificare al massimo le notizie orribili. Mi piacerebbe sapere se è solo un modo squallido per aumentare l'ascolto giocando sulla morbosità del pubblico, o se viceversa dietro c'è qualcosa di più sinistro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono sulla tua stessa linea per quello che riguarda il neretto. Arrovelarsi in elucubrazioni sulla società, le crisi dei valori e pugnette mentali filosofiche per spiegare un gesto come questo è pura perdita di tempo. Capisco che insieme al calcio è diventato uno degli sport nazionali, ma penso che le cose a volte sono molto più semplici.
> Sul rosso invece non sono d'accordo. *E' proprio l'egoismo che ti conduce a fare certe cose.* E' difficile immaginare che si possa arrivare a certi livelli, ma purtroppo pare che sia così. Qui c'è una specie di essere vivente con le sembianze umane che arriva a sterminare tutto ciò che si frappone tra lui e la sua apparente felicità. Secondo lui la tizia lo rifiutava perché lui aveva una famiglia. Altrimenti era impossibile resistere a un figo come lui. Li faccio fuori. Sono troppo intelligente. Non mi prenderanno mai. E così mi accalappio la collega. Lui non conosce il male e il bene. Sono concetti che non gli appartengono. L'unica cosa che conosce è uno sterminato ego e tutto ciò che si frappone tra lui e quello che vuole va eliminato.
> 
> Buscopann


sono d'accordo ma volevo dire che l'egoismo non basta. Per fortuna, peraltro.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> I media non dicono mai che gli omicidi sono in calo... viceversa tendono a amplificare al massimo le notizie orribili. Mi piacerebbe sapere se è solo un modo squallido per aumentare l'ascolto giocando sulla morbosità del pubblico, o se viceversa dietro c'è qualcosa di più sinistro.


I media giocano indubbiamente sulla morbosità del pubblico e sulla massima "mors tua vita mea"...ovvero, la gente è felice e appagata se le sfighe capitano agli altri...
La richiesta del pubblico è quella, altrimenti non si spiegano tutti sti programmi che parlano di omicidi vari...

Se poi vogliamo dire che si mette l'attenzione su cose simili anche per distrarre allora diciamolo, perchè io credo che ci sia anche questo da prendere in considerazione...


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Vediamo se si vede l'allegato...


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I media giocano indubbiamente sulla morbosità del pubblico e sulla massima "mors tua vita mea"...ovvero, la gente è felice e appagata se le sfighe capitano agli altri...
> La richiesta del pubblico è quella, altrimenti non si spiegano tutti sti programmi che parlano di omicidi vari...
> 
> *Se poi vogliamo dire che si mette l'attenzione su cose simili anche per distrarre allora diciamolo, perchè io credo che ci sia anche questo da prendere in considerazione*...


Questo senz'altro... io a volte ho un altro dubbio, che si voglia indurre uno stato di disorientamento e paura nella popolazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *E' un informatico*.
> Non do responsabilità alla società!
> Ho visto in lui l'esasperazione di un pensiero egoistico, la difficoltà a gestire i sentimenti, il bisogno di annullare parti della vita che ho subito e vissuto.
> Beati voi che non avete subito nulla che vi ha fatto capire quel pensiero.
> Io l'ho letto anche qui. Avrò capito male.


ma mica l'ho scritto a caso. Quando ho saputo cosa faceva ho associato immediatamente il gesto, non so se riesco a spiegarmi bene in poche righe, ma anni fa avevo seguito un corso in cui tra l'altro si spiegavano le deformazioni dei percorsi mentali associate ad uso o abuso di certi software.
Specie i giochi elettronici, tra i quali alcuni sono stati creati in modo da dare dipendenza psicologica.
In seguito a determinate deformazioni, tendi a riprodurre per gestire la tua vita sequenze analoghe a quelle che usi per gestire il software.
Io, ma è un pensiero mio, mica vale niente davvero, immediatamente ho associato il resettaggio a quel gesto.
Con il resettaggio cancelli tutto e ricominci... ma solo ciò che è virtuale, in memoria temporanea, non ciò che è fisicamente registrato, quindi reale.
Per quello il reset è un'operazione inutile.
Un informatico* questo lo sa, sa che il reset è INUTILE*. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi, ha tentato di cancellare quelle vite come se non fossero mai state reali, se non avessero lasciato una traccia indelebile in lui e nel mondo.
Per quanto riguarda invece il resto del tuo post non riesco ancora a capire il punto.
Ovvero, mi par di capire che tu intendi prendere questo tragico accadimento come spunto per riflettere su comportamenti egoistici e regressivi in generale... ma probabilmente ho un rifiuto io viscerale a questo accostamento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> c'è da dire che questi assassini che eliminano i familiari paradossalmente possono essere meno socialmente pericolosi dei criminali comuni, tipo rapinatori o sequestratori per es., poichè è probabile che non commettano più crimini
> 
> per dire: un rapinatore armato, che solo per pura fortuna non ammazza qualcuno, si fa solo qualche anno dentro o anche meno e poi potrebbe ricommettere lo stesso crimine ma con mena fortuna (per i rapinati), la recidiva specifica in questo tipo di reati è molto alta


mah oddio: uno che pensa di poter ammazzare quelli che sono d'intralcio alla realizzazione dei suoi piani lo potrebbe fare ancora, secondo me.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vediamo se si vede l'allegato...


Direi che non c'è un significativo aumento negli omicidi familiari, diciamo così...


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Direi che non c'è un significativo aumento negli omicidi familiari, diciamo così...


In 15 anni c'è stato un netto calo di omicidi, in generale...se ascoltiamo quello che dicono in tv però pare che stiano impazzendo tutti e ammazzano ogni giorno più di ieri...

Devo vedere se trovo l'ultimo decennio...


----------



## disincantata (19 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Direi che non c'è un significativo aumento negli omicidi familiari, diciamo così...


Meno male. Spero nessuno sia deluso.


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Direi che non c'è un significativo aumento negli omicidi familiari, diciamo così...


quindi è la nostra percezione che viene alterata dall'informazione.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Fonte Ansa del 2012:

(ANSA) - ROMA, 11 LUG - Si uccide di meno in Italia. Gli omicidi sono stati 526 nel 2012. Si tratta del minimo storico degli ultimi 40 anni. Prosegue dunque la tendenza al calo delle uccisioni (-67,8% rispetto al 1990, quando erano state 1.633).

Il 30% delle vittime (159) sono donne, dato pressoché immutato rispetto al triennio precedente, nonostante la crescente attenzione mediatica sul femminicidio. Tra il 2000 ed il 2012 si contano complessivamente 2.200 donne vittime di omicidio, pari ad una media di 171 all'anno, una ogni due giorni. Questi i principali dati che emergono dal rapporto Eures-ANSA sull'omicidio volontario in Italia. AL SUD MAGGIOR RISCHIO OMICIDIO - Tra i Paesi europei l'Italia presenta uno degli indici più bassi (1 omicidio ogni 100mila abitanti, a fronte di 1,9 in media nell'Ue). Lo scorso anno c'è stata una forte riduzione dei casi nelle regioni del Centro (-13,1%) e del Nord (-7,9%), mentre al Sud il dato è stabile (+0,4%). Proprio il Meridione si conferma l'area più a rischio, con 279 omicidi volontari nel 2012, pari al 53% del totale nazionale. La Campania (90 omicidi) consolida il primato di regione più cruenta. Ma la Calabria è la regione più a rischio con 2,7 omicidi ogni 100mila abitanti. UN OMICIDIO SU 2 CON ARMI DA FUOCO - Un omicidio su 2 è stato commesso con un'arma da fuoco (dato in crescita rispetto al 43% del 2011). Scende il ricorso alle armi da taglio (21,3%) e di quelle improprie (9,2%). Il venerdì ed il lunedì, i giorni del cambiamento dei ritmi e delle abitudini settimanali, sono i giorni in cui avviene il maggior numero degli omicidi (rispettivamente il 15,1% ed il 14,9%).

Forte prevalenza (38,4%) di quelli commessi tra le 18 e mezzanotte. MENO OMICIDI IN FAMIGLIA, PIU' DA CRIMINALITA' - E' sempre in famiglia che avviene il maggior numero di omicidi (175), ma il dato è in calo (-10,3%) rispetto al 2011. Mentre in forte aumento (+25,8%) risultano quelli compiuti dalla criminalità comune (122). Seguono quelli da criminalità organizzata (84). Tra i 419 autori noti di omicidio volontario censiti nel 2012, il 91,4% è un uomo e l'8,6% donna. Nel contesto familiare e affettivo la vittima è principalmente donna (61,1%), di età compresa tra i 25 e i 54 anni. Mentre il killer in oltre 9 casi su 10 è un uomo. Gli omicidi 'nella coppia' interessano quasi la metà delle vittime totali di uccisioni in famiglia. 81 FEMMINICIDI NEI PRIMI SEI MESI DELL'ANNO - Nei primi sei mesi del 2013 sono state uccise 81 donne, di cui il 75% nel contesto familiare o affettivo. L'Italia è comunque tra i Paesi meno esposti in Europa a questa tipologia di delitto.

Ogni giorno viene colpita da atti di violenza di genere (fisica, verbale e psicologica) una donna ogni 12 secondi. Nell'ultimo anno con dati disponibili (il 2010) si sono contati oltre 105mila reati di genere, pari ad oltre 290 al giorno. Più in dettaglio, ogni giorno 95 donne denunciano di aver subito minacce e 87 di aver subito ingiurie; 64 donne al giorno sono vittime di lesioni dolose, 19 di percosse, 14 di stalking, 10 di violenze sessuali. (ANSA).


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2014)

Perfetto.
E la classifica europea per omicidi?
Il primato spetta al Lussemburgo, seguito da Danimarca, Portogallo, Germani, Francia.
2415 omicidi in Germania rispetto ai 1432 italiani secondo Repubblica.
Nel mondo, altre cifre
http://www.blitzquotidiano.it/cronaca-mondo/italia-paesi-piu-sicuri-mondo-978280/


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> E la classifica europea per omicidi?
> Il primato spetta al Lussemburgo, seguito da Danimarca, Portogallo, Germani, Francia.
> 2415 omicidi in Germania rispetto ai 1432 italiani secondo Repubblica.
> ...


Io parlo di quello che mi è più vicino, si parlava delle carceri in Italia, nella situazione in Italia...
Se devo andare a prendere Europa, Africa, Cina e Mondo faccio notte...

Sarebbe anche ora che cominciassimo a guardare a casa nostra...e cominciare a mettere pezze a casa nostra, a ricostruire quello che abbiamo dove abitiamo...quello che è parte del nostro vivere quotidiano...
E mi auguro che lo stesso faccia Lussemburgo, Danimarca, Portogallo etc...


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah oddio: uno che pensa di poter ammazzare quelli che sono d'intralcio alla realizzazione dei suoi piani lo potrebbe fare ancora, secondo me.



parlavo in generale, ed in effetti ci sono casi in cui l'indagato rimane a piede libero sino all'eventuale condanna definitiva, o comunque sino all'ultimo grado di giudizio, proprio perchè non viene ravvisata la pericolosità etc.
invece se per es. un rapinatore uccide, no


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io parlo di quello che mi è più vicino, si parlava delle carceri in Italia, nella situazione in Italia...
> Se devo andare a prendere Europa, Africa, Cina e Mondo faccio notte...
> 
> Sarebbe anche ora che cominciassimo *a guardare a casa nostra*...e cominciare a mettere pezze a casa nostra, a ricostruire quello che abbiamo dove abitiamo...quello che è parte del nostro vivere quotidiano...
> E mi auguro che lo stesso faccia Lussemburgo, Danimarca, Portogallo etc...


Per capire i dati di casa nostra devi confrontarli con quelli degli altri.
In questo confronto l'Italia ne esce più che bene anche con paesi ritenuti più efficienti come la Germania.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per capire i dati di casa nostra devi confrontarli con quelli degli altri.
> In questo confronto l'Italia ne esce più che bene anche con paesi ritenuti più efficienti come la Germania.


E non è una buona cosa? Non è un bene che gli omicidi siano calati da 1500 a 600 all'anno in 15 anni?
A me pare un buon risultato.

Se poi dobbiamo fare terrorismo psicologico nelle masse prego...facciamo pure...

Per me, ed è evidente, la tv sta facendo un lavoro di allarmismo preoccupante.

Che poi mi pare come quei momenti in cui pare che saltino fuori i cani assassini che mangiano ogni bambino che incontrano o come quelle pandemie vere o presunte con le quali ci costringono a comprare miliardi di euri di vaccino perchè ci sono stai 3 morti in Europa...1 cardiopatico e 2 ultranovantenni...


----------



## disincantata (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non è una buona cosa? Non è un bene che gli omicidi siano calati da 1500 a 600 all'anno in 15 anni?A me pare un buon risultato.Se poi dobbiamo fare terrorismo psicologico nelle masse prego...facciamo pure...Per me, ed è evidente, la tv sta facendo un lavoro di allarmismo preoccupante.Che poi mi pare come quei momenti in cui pare che saltino fuori i cani assassini che mangiano ogni bambino che incontrano o come quelle pandemie vere o presunte con le quali ci costringono a comprare miliardi di euri di vaccino perchè ci sono stai 3 morti in Europa...1 cardiopatico e 2 ultranovantenni...


In mancanza di delitti anni fa d'estate parlavano degli usurai e del caldo.Ci raccomandavano di bere e di non uscire nelle ore piu' calde ahahah


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In mancanza di delitti anni fa d'estate parlavano degli usurai e del caldo.Ci raccomandavano di bere e di non uscire nelle ore piu' calde ahahah


Esatto!


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In mancanza di delitti anni fa d'estate parlavano degli usurai e del caldo.Ci raccomandavano di bere e di non uscire nelle ore piu' calde ahahah


... e soprattutto far passare le fatidiche tre ore prima di fare il bagno


----------



## Hellseven (19 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;zXIuAz7aryo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXIuAz7aryo[/video]


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non è una buona cosa? Non è un bene che gli omicidi siano calati da 1500 a 600 all'anno in 15 anni?
> A me pare un buon risultato.
> 
> Se poi dobbiamo fare terrorismo psicologico nelle masse prego...facciamo pure...
> ...



Anche per me.
La Tv deve urlare per attrarre l'attenzione: i canali mediatici si sono sparpagliati e si sa, le tv sopravvivono grazie agli spazi pubblicitari. Internet deve fare di peggio. Le avete mai lette le notizia del portale libero per dire o di Leggo http://www.leggo.it/NEWS/ESTERI/mat...di_ferro_deforme_popeye/notizie/753787.shtml? E' roba da circo Barnum.
Poi ci sono anche ragioni politiche... e queste le ho vissute in prima linea.
Si crea l'allarme, poi si propone la soluzione. Che può essere il proprio programma elettorale, oppure un intervento milionario, un bell'appaltino che so, per sanare un'area dismessa etc etc


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Anche per me.
> La Tv deve urlare per attrarre l'attenzione: i canali mediatici si sono sparpagliati e si sa, le tv sopravvivono grazie agli spazi pubblicitari. Internet deve fare di peggio. Le avete mai lette le notizia del portale libero per dire o di Leggo http://www.leggo.it/NEWS/ESTERI/mat...di_ferro_deforme_popeye/notizie/753787.shtml? E' roba da circo Barnum.
> Poi ci sono anche ragioni politiche... e queste le ho vissute in prima linea.
> Si crea l'allarme, poi si propone la soluzione. Che può essere il proprio programma elettorale, oppure un intervento milionario, un bell'appaltino che so, per sanare un'area dismessa etc etc


Ero iscritta alla pagina Facebook di Leggo...mi ero iscritta anni fa...all'inizio tutto bene, poi la cosa è peggiorata a livelli imbarazzanti, senza contare tutti gli errori che facevano...
Dopo averli insultati diverse volte mi sono cancellata, era un insulto all'intelligenza...


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2014)

Una volta stabilita che c'è solo più copertura mediatica, anche sul femminicidio, e che paradossalmente gli omicidi sono ogni anno in calo possiamo quindi scagionare la società? Io direi di sì..

Buscopann


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2014)

ma io non vedo allarmismo in tv, piuttosto risonanza dovuta all'efferatezza di questi crimini

che poi in pratica come si farebbe per allarmarsi? anzi, di solito nelle classiche interviste tv i vicini e parenti tutti o quasi dichiarano di avere sempre ritenuto gli assassini persone bravissime, prima

o forse stavate parlando dei numeri?


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una volta stabilita che c'è solo più copertura mediatica, anche sul femminicidio, e che paradossalmente gli omicidi sono ogni anno in calo possiamo quindi scagionare la società? *Io direi di sì*..
> 
> Buscopann


eh si, assolta per insufficienza di prove :smile:


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma io non vedo allarmismo in tv, piuttosto risonanza dovuta all'efferatezza di questi crimini
> 
> che poi in pratica come si farebbe per allarmarsi? anzi, di solito nelle classiche interviste tv i vicini e parenti tutti o quasi dichiarano di avere sempre ritenuto gli assassini persone bravissime, prima
> 
> o forse stavate parlando dei numeri?


L'ultima che hai scritto. Omicidi in calo costantemente ogni anno. Omicidi passionali e familiari costanti e non in aumento.

Buscopann


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'ultima che hai scritto. Omicidi in calo costantemente ogni anno. Omicidi passionali e familiari costanti e non in aumento.
> 
> Buscopann



sì, e mi pare che qualche anno fa, quando venne veramente creato un certo allarmismo sugli stupri perpetrati mi pare dai rumeni, i dati generali poi non erano poi così allarmanti (anche se fa impressione parlarne così a livello statistico)
ma allora in effetti c'era in ballo la questione sicurezza, anche politica


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono due chiavi di lettura, che anche qui tutti avete evidenziato.
> *La prima individua le responsabilità nella società, rea di non riuscire a promuovere valori che proteggano i componenti da cui è composta.
> E' la spiegazione da anni più in voga: ma anche la più tranquillizzante, perché motiva sia il delitto più aberrante che il tradimento, o qualsiasi altro disagio, crimine, comportamento antisociale.
> C'è sempre  qualche causa*, che sia lo stress, lo stile di vita, la tecnologia, il consumismo, il mondo del lavoro, la ricchezza, la povertà, l'educazione, la cultura, l'assenza di valori spirituali...
> ...


Secondo te io ho detto questo?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se tenta di togliersela è solo per sottrarsi alle pene che gli infliggeranno gli stessi detenuti.
> E' un morto che cammina in questo senso e non perché un giorno comparirà in lui il rimorso.


Io non ci farei conto.
Io non riuscirei a respirare per molto molto molto molto enormemente molto meno.


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se tenta di togliersela è solo per sottrarsi alle pene che gli infliggeranno gli stessi detenuti.
> E' un morto che cammina in questo senso e non perché un giorno comparirà in lui il rimorso.



questo concetto che sembra delegare la giustizia "vera" agli altri detenuti l'ho sempre trovato abominevole
come se lo stato non avesse la capacità di fare giustizia, o meglio una giustizia che "soddisfi" pienamente la società

che poi gli altri detenuti non se la sentano di fraternizzare con simili individui ed anzi li emarginino, mi pare molto comprensibile, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'ultima che hai scritto. Omicidi in calo costantemente ogni anno. Omicidi passionali e familiari costanti e non in aumento.
> 
> Buscopann


A parte che anche uno non è una buona notizia, io sono la prima a oppormi al tam tam mediatico per riempire spazi o per offrire occasione di plauso per soluzioni legislative per propaganda.
Ma la diminuzione è dovuto, appunto, a una fase di pacificazione tra la criminalità che si è spartita il territorio (con il plauso di alcuni ministri che hanno affermato che bisognava conviverci) non perché siano diminuiti i delitti famigliari.
Il fatto che non diminuiscano, in presenza di una minori difficolta a sciogliere i vincoli, non è una buona notizia.
In effetti l'argomento non mi appassiona non sono né politico, né inquirente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giorgetto, guarda che è pieno di gente che si fa di coca ogni giorno. Professionisti stimatissimi. Non è che ti spuntano le antenne o diventi verde, dipende da quanta ne assumi e da come la gestisci. Io di un paio di persone l'ho saputo con certezza e non l'avrei neppure sospettato lontanamente.


Idem. Credo sia una droga molto subdola e difficile da intuire, a me fa una paura immensa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Io ricordo:
> Il mito di Medea.
> Oppure Procne e Tereo.
> Lo stesso Erode.


E' solo da Euripide che Medea è infanticida: è stata innovazione Euripidea. Se leggi le fonti precedenti, con l'unica eccezione mi pare di Eumelo (in quel caso, però, Medea ha commesso un errore 'magico'), non è così. Se leggi la Medea di Christa Wolf (con fonti!) ti si chiarisce tutto. E' un mito misogino e solo da Euripide in poi.

Procne, invece, uccide per vendetta non suo figlio ma il figlio di Tereo e la sorella Filomela, per vendicare lo stupro e il taglio della lingua di Filomela da parte di Tereo stesso. Va bene che era il 'nipote', ma era 'nipote di stupro' e nell'antichità uccidere il figlio del 'colpevole' (per qualsiasi cosa, intendo) era la massima vendetta che a un uomo si poteva infliggere.

Erode è Erode e non si discute il suo essere infanticida. Quando sono con bambini rumorosi dico sempre di essere la segretaria del suo fan club.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' solo da Euripide che Medea è infanticida: è stata innovazione Euripidea. Se leggi le fonti precedenti, con l'unica eccezione mi pare di Eumelo (in quel caso, però, Medea ha commesso un errore 'magico'), non è così. Se leggi la Medea di Christa Wolf (con fonti!) ti si chiarisce tutto. E' un mito misogino e solo da Euripide in poi.
> 
> Procne, invece, uccide per vendetta non suo figlio ma il figlio di Tereo e la sorella Filomela, per vendicare lo stupro e il taglio della lingua di Filomela da parte di Tereo stesso. Va bene che era il 'nipote', ma era 'nipote di stupro' e nell'antichità uccidere il figlio del 'colpevole' (per qualsiasi cosa, intendo) era la massima vendetta che a un uomo si poteva infliggere.
> 
> Erode è Erode e non si discute il suo essere infanticida. Quando sono con bambini rumorosi dico sempre di essere la segretaria del suo fan club.


Che bello imparare queste cose. Grazie :smile::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *E' solo da Euripide *che Medea è infanticida: è stata innovazione Euripidea. Se leggi le fonti precedenti, con l'unica eccezione mi pare di Eumelo (in quel caso, però, Medea ha commesso un errore 'magico'), non è così. Se leggi la Medea di Christa Wolf (con fonti!) ti si chiarisce tutto. E' un mito misogino e solo da Euripide in poi.
> 
> Procne, invece, uccide per vendetta non suo figlio ma il figlio di Tereo e la sorella Filomela, per vendicare lo stupro e il taglio della lingua di Filomela da parte di Tereo stesso. Va bene che era il 'nipote', ma era 'nipote di stupro' e nell'antichità uccidere il figlio del 'colpevole' (per qualsiasi cosa, intendo) era la massima vendetta che a un uomo si poteva infliggere.
> 
> Erode è Erode e non si discute il suo essere infanticida. Quando sono con bambini rumorosi dico sempre di essere la segretaria del suo fan club.


una cosa recente, insomma:rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. Comunque interessante, non lo sapevo.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che anche uno non è una buona notizia, io sono la prima a oppormi al tam tam mediatico per riempire spazi o per offrire occasione di plauso per soluzioni legislative per propaganda.
> Ma la diminuzione è dovuto, appunto, a una fase di pacificazione tra la criminalità che si è spartita il territorio (con il plauso di alcuni ministri che hanno affermato che bisognava conviverci) non perché siano diminuiti i delitti famigliari.
> Il fatto che non diminuiscano, in presenza di una minori difficolta a sciogliere i vincoli, non è una buona notizia.
> In effetti l'argomento non mi appassiona non sono né politico, né inquirente.


Il fatto che sono sostanzialmente identici a diversi anni fa significa che tutte le pugnette sociologiche sui "bug" del XXI° secolo e sulle eventuali ragioni dell'infelicità che poi portano ad ammazzare la gente, lasciano francamente il tempo che trovano. Se ne può discutere certo..Ma si dà a queste cose un peso eccessivo. Così..tanto per trovare la ragione di qualsiasi gesto.

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una cosa recente, insomma:rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. Comunque interessante, non lo sapevo.


a biondì, mi prendi per il culo? :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una cosa recente, insomma:rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. Comunque interessante, non lo sapevo.


ti consiglio proprio tanto tanto tanto sia _*Medea*_ che *Cassandra*, della Wolf. Sono opere meravigliose, liriche, conivolgenti, appassionate, attentissime e, pur essendo romanzi, hanno una qualità storiografica e di fonti di base pari, se non superiori, ad alcuni saggi (un po' come le _Memorie di Adriano_ della Yourcenar). Cassandra, poi, è seguita da un altro scritto, _Premesse a Cassandra;_ se dovesse piacerti la sua opera, come spero tantissimo, potresti vedere come ha lavorato per comporla. Una studiosa delle fonti che lèvate.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Che bello imparare queste cose. Grazie :smile::up:


:up:


----------



## Calimero (19 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' solo da Euripide che Medea è infanticida: è stata innovazione Euripidea. Se leggi le fonti precedenti, con l'unica eccezione mi pare di Eumelo (in quel caso, però, Medea ha commesso un errore 'magico'), non è così. Se leggi la Medea di Christa Wolf (con fonti!) ti si chiarisce tutto. E' un mito misogino e solo da Euripide in poi.
> 
> Procne, invece, uccide per vendetta non suo figlio ma il figlio di Tereo e la sorella Filomela, per vendicare lo stupro e il taglio della lingua di Filomela da parte di Tereo stesso. Va bene che era il 'nipote', ma era 'nipote di stupro' e nell'antichità uccidere il figlio del 'colpevole' (per qualsiasi cosa, intendo) era la massima vendetta che a un uomo si poteva infliggere.
> 
> Erode è Erode e non si discute il suo essere infanticida. Quando sono con bambini rumorosi dico sempre di essere la segretaria del suo fan club.


anche i ricchi piangono è meglio


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> anche i ricchi piangono è meglio


meglio di che? :singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> con questa frase ha confessato.
> non vi nego che leggendo l'articolo questa mattina, mi si è accaponata la pelle per la freddezza che ha avuto quest'uomo nell'uccidere la moglie dopo averla scopata e poi in successione i 2 figli che dormivano al piano di sopra.
> mi domando, ma come fa un uomo ad uccidere i propri figli? le proprie creature?
> per queste persone ci vorrebbe la pena di morte perchè non hanno il diritto di vivere.


:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Giugno 2014)

*Magari eccessivo, però...*

Il triplice omicidio di Motta Visconti e l’arresto del presunto colpevole dell’omicidio di Yara Gambirasio occupano in questi giorni le pagine più importanti dei quotidiani. Non è la prima volta che delitti di questo tipo maturano in contesti apparentemente insospettabili: tranquilli se non sonnecchianti paesi di provincia, famiglie tradizionali da tutti ritenute “normali”.
La norma, semmai, è che i crimini più sconvolgenti abbiano luogo in realtà di questo tipo.
Eppure, gli avversari della modernità dipingono a tinte fosche e disperate le nuove società urbane. È decisamente venuto il tempo di farla finita con questa propaganda, in cui la vuota retorica nasconde sempre peggio la falsità delle proprie argomentazioni.
L’assassino di Motta Visconti era “diligente a scuola e impegnato all’oratorio, al catechismo e in parrocchia”, scrive _Il Giorno_. Eppure non ha esitato a uccidere la moglie e i due figlioletti. Massimo Giuseppe Bossetti, arrestato per l’omicidio di Yara, per i vicini è “un bravo ragazzo, dalla vita tranquilla, andava sempre a messa”. “Sul suo profilo Facebook ci sono molte foto di moglie e figli”, nota _Repubblica_. Con una madre che sa che gli inquirenti lo cercano, ma che si trincera nell’omertà. Quando Edward Banfield descrisse il “familismo amorale” di un omertoso paesino del Sud le istituzioni italiane gli lanciarono contro alti strali, ma la cronaca conferma quello studio quotidianamente, impietosamente, estendolo semmai al Paese intero.
Eppure non passa giorno che i mass media non ci allestiscano l’ormai immangiabile menu fatto di celebrazione di buoni sentimenti e, soprattutto, di peana nei confronti della famiglia tradizionale, generalmente a cura di qualche gerarca della Chiesa romana. La realtà è invece diversa, drammaticamente diversa. Avere una famiglia tradizionale e mantenere un comportamento conformista al pensiero dominante aiuta enormemente a nascondere i progetti più orrendi.
Il risultato, come ha scritto ieri Michele Serra su _Repubblica_, “è che alla scoperta di quel genere di stragi domestiche oramai scatta, immediato e automatico, il sospetto che ad architettarlo sia stato il marito e padre: come è poi stato puntualmente appurato”. Perché le “mura domestiche” da protettive, in un attimo, diventano un reclusorio che alimenta la pazzia dell’uccisore, occulta allo sguardo sociale crudeltà e violenze, infine, quando tutto esplode, impedisce la fuga degli inermi”. Serra si chiede: “ma la retorica della ‘famiglia tradizionale’ come luogo di sole virtù e soprattutto di sole sicurezze: quella, quando è che verrà messa finalmente in dubbio, magari aprendo un varco di salvezza per chi scappa?”
Bisognerebbe saper anteporre i diritti dell’individuo a quelli (scritti o non scritti) della famiglia e della comunità. Per molti è realmente impossibile. Sono gli stessi che, se leggeranno quanto abbiamo scritto, leveranno a loro volta alti strali. Eppure sarebbe bello poter leggere qualche autorevole riflessione cattolica su una nazione dalla facile pratica familista e tribale. Perché anche per la Chiesa vale quanto scritto da Serra: il pregiudizio negativo scatta ormai automaticamente, quando per esempio si parla di pedofilia. E allora, non sarebbe venuto il tempo di lasciare da parte ogni retorica e ogni demonizzazione di coloro che fanno scelte diverse rispetto al magistero? Serve molto più equilibrio, quando ci si confronta dialetticamente. Lo si usasse più spesso, ci sarebbero anche molti meno squilibrati in giro.

Il link è qui: http://www.uaar.it/news/2014/06/18/tradizionali-delitti-famiglia/


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2014)

bossetti dice di essere innocente ...se fosse così ?????
mi veniva in mente un'ipotesi assurda .mi chiedevo :
se quest'uomo fosse in quel campo con un'amante qualsiasi e dopo un rapporto si fosse pulito con uno straccio abbandonato lì, usato dopo per far tacere yara o roba simile?
tutto questo con uno sconvolgimento totale di una famiglia che viene a sapere che il padre vissuto come tale per metà della vita  non è quello biologico.
...
non sarà così...si spera


----------



## Calimero (19 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> meglio di che? :singleeye:


di euripide:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2014)

ho letto ora che non è sperma ma cellule epiteliali.....comunque vale un discorso simile


----------



## Calimero (19 Giugno 2014)

ho il terrore degli errori giudiziari


----------



## Principessa (19 Giugno 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il libero arbitrio, in una persona sana di mente, è sempre parte integrante di qualsiasi scelta che fa l'individuo.
> *Ma questa libertà di agire può essere condizionata pesantemente dal contesto sociale in cui si vive.
> E che cultura stiamo respirando noi e i nostri figli oggi?
> C'è solo l'individualismo che impera, la parola "io" è la più gettonata, la parola "rispetto" è obsoleta se non irritante.
> ...


Ciao, Diletta! 

Tu dici che questa "persona" si è fatta condizionare anche dalla società?

Può darsi.

Io sono più incline a pensare che sia sempre stato così. Uno psicopatico nasce così. Spesso eredita la sua devianza mentale.

L'ambiente condiziona fino a un certo punto.
Sono portata a pensare che l'individualismo imperante di cui parli giustamente tu, porti all'omissione, più che all'azione. Ometti di curare i tuoi figli, ometti di essere un marito. Scappi dalle responsabilità. Dalla vita vera.

Uccidere così, in modo brutale, asettico, considerando i tuoi figli come meri corpi.... è un'azione forte di una mente tutt'altro che superficiale e debole.

Bisognerebbe conoscere la storia familiare di questo tizio...


----------



## Fantastica (19 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bossetti dice di essere innocente ...se fosse così ?????
> mi veniva in mente un'ipotesi assurda .mi chiedevo :
> se quest'uomo fosse in quel campo con un'amante qualsiasi e dopo un rapporto si fosse pulito con uno straccio abbandonato lì, usato dopo per far tacere yara o roba simile?
> tutto questo con uno sconvolgimento totale di una famiglia che viene a sapere che il padre vissuto come tale per metà della vita  non è quello biologico.
> ...


A me pare plausibile.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto ora che non è sperma ma cellule epiteliali.....comunque vale un discorso simile


In realtà le traccia del suo DNA le hanno trovato sulle mutandine di Yara. Scambiarle per uno straccio mi pare quanto meno inverosimile.

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> di euripide:mexican:


eddai non puoi essere serio :sonar:


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà le traccia del suo DNA le hanno trovato sulle mutandine di Yara. Scambiarle per uno straccio mi pare quanto meno inverosimile.
> 
> Buscopann


forse non mi sono spiegata:
straccio con tracce lasciato nel campo ...con lo stesso straccio si è cercato di chiudere la bocca yara (le tracce sono anche lì) e subito dopo a contatto casuale con mutandine e pantaloncini .
o semplicemente straccio sotto il corpo perché già nel campo, nel cantiere prima etc


----------



## Calimero (19 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eddai non puoi essere serio :sonar:


faccina


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata:
> straccio con tracce lasciato nel campo ...con lo stesso straccio si è cercato di chiudere la bocca yara (le tracce sono anche lì) e subito dopo a contatto casuale con mutandine e pantaloncini .
> o semplicemente straccio sotto il corpo perché già nel campo, nel cantiere prima etc


Mi sembra un po' fiera dell'est. Credo che le probabilità siano talmente scarse che sarebbe lui a dover spiegare molte cose. 
In ogni caso ci sono altri indizi. Nei polmoni di Yara sono state trovate polveri che si trovano normalmente nei cantieri. E il tizio fa il muratore. E' solo un indizio..ma siamo già a due..

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> faccina


faccina che mi devo immaginare? :mrgreen:

ups, l'ho vista dopo. Abbattetemi :smile:


----------



## Calimero (19 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> faccina che mi devo immaginare? :mrgreen:
> 
> ups, l'ho vista dopo. Abbattetemi :smile:


sbaaaam!!!!abbattuta


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sembra un po' fiera dell'est. Credo che le probabilità siano talmente scarse che sarebbe lui a dover spiegare molte cose.
> In ogni caso ci sono altri indizi. Nei polmoni di Yara sono state trovate polveri che si trovano normalmente nei cantieri. E il tizio fa il muratore. E' solo un indizio..ma siamo già a due..
> 
> Buscopann


ad ogni modo già l'indizio delle cellule telefoniche è già in forse  e comunque volevo solo dire che non sarebbe proprio impossibile.
quesgtotizio sembra un piacione tra lampade e pizzetto curato...i pedofili di norma sono sì apparentemente normali ma con altri canoni.
comunque speriamo la caccia sia conclusa


----------



## Buscopann (19 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo già l'indizio delle cellule lo hanno escluso e comunque volevo solo dire che non sarebbe proprio impossibile.
> quesgtotizio sembra un piacione tra lampade e pizzetto curato*...i pedofili di norma sono sì apparentemente normali ma con altri canoni.*
> comunque speriamo la caccia sia conclusa


Quindi esiste l'identikit fisico del pedofilo? Sarebbe facile prenderli allora!

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quindi esiste l'identikit fisico del pedofilo? Sarebbe facile prenderli allora!
> 
> Buscopann


si, divertente


----------



## Calimero (19 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo già l'indizio delle cellule lo hanno escluso e comunque volevo solo dire che non sarebbe proprio impossibile.
> quesgtotizio sembra un piacione tra lampade e pizzetto curato...i pedofili di norma sono sì apparentemente normali ma con altri canoni.
> comunque speriamo la caccia sia conclusa


lombrosiana.
 povera ragazza, tanto tempo in mezzo a quel campo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> sbaaaam!!!!abbattuta




:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo già l'indizio delle cellule telefoniche è già in forse  e comunque volevo solo dire che non sarebbe proprio impossibile.
> quesgtotizio sembra un piacione tra lampade e pizzetto curato...i pedofili di norma sono sì apparentemente normali ma con altri canoni.
> comunque speriamo la caccia sia conclusa


Senza andare a fare ragionamenti strani...
Se ho ben capito tracce di sperma non sono state trovate...quindi forzando la cosa si potrebbe anche non trattare di una aggressione sessuale. Per quello che ne sappiamo potrebbe esserci qualcosa dietro che non ha che a fare con questo...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2014)

*Franzoni*

16 anni per aver ammazzato il figlio e ora puó essere risocializzata,.
Notizia di questa sera
Questa é la nostra giustizia....questo é il rispetto per quell'innocente
Altro che vomito


----------



## disincantata (19 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 16 anni per aver ammazzato il figlio e ora puó essere risocializzata,.
> Notizia di questa sera
> Questa é la nostra giustizia....questo é il rispetto per quell'innocente
> Altro che vomito


Che avesse preso 16 anni di condanna era noto.

Tre  scontati x indulto.

Che sia sana di mente.........boh!


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 16 anni per aver ammazzato il figlio e ora puó essere risocializzata,.
> Notizia di questa sera
> Questa é la nostra giustizia....questo é il rispetto per quell'innocente
> Altro che vomito


Ma io non ci voglio credere...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il triplice omicidio di Motta Visconti e l’arresto del presunto colpevole dell’omicidio di Yara Gambirasio occupano in questi giorni le pagine più importanti dei quotidiani. Non è la prima volta che delitti di questo tipo maturano in contesti apparentemente insospettabili: tranquilli se non sonnecchianti paesi di provincia, famiglie tradizionali da tutti ritenute “normali”.
> La norma, semmai, è che i crimini più sconvolgenti abbiano luogo in realtà di questo tipo.
> Eppure, gli avversari della modernità dipingono a tinte fosche e disperate le nuove società urbane. È decisamente venuto il tempo di farla finita con questa propaganda, in cui la vuota retorica nasconde sempre peggio la falsità delle proprie argomentazioni.
> L’assassino di Motta Visconti era “diligente a scuola e impegnato all’oratorio, al catechismo e in parrocchia”, scrive _Il Giorno_. Eppure non ha esitato a uccidere la moglie e i due figlioletti. Massimo Giuseppe Bossetti, arrestato per l’omicidio di Yara, per i vicini è “un bravo ragazzo, dalla vita tranquilla, andava sempre a messa”. “Sul suo profilo Facebook ci sono molte foto di moglie e figli”, nota _Repubblica_. Con una madre che sa che gli inquirenti lo cercano, ma che si trincera nell’omertà. Quando Edward Banfield descrisse il “familismo amorale” di un omertoso paesino del Sud le istituzioni italiane gli lanciarono contro alti strali, ma la cronaca conferma quello studio quotidianamente, impietosamente, estendolo semmai al Paese intero.
> ...


A parte rapine e delitti all'interno della criminalità per regolamento di conti un omicidio richiede un movente che si può avere solo per persone che si conoscono bene. Perciò è ovvio che l'omicidio riguardi parenti o vicini di casa.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 16 anni per aver ammazzato il figlio e ora puó essere risocializzata,.
> Notizia di questa sera
> Questa é la nostra giustizia....questo é il rispetto per quell'innocente
> Altro che vomito


Cerco di capire perché io non sento questo forte fastidio per i "pochi" anni di carcere.
Io mi indigno se si riduce la pena per una strage, freddamente pianificata.
Ma per un omicidio intra-famigliare non mi suscita lo stesso sdegno perché penso che ogni caso venga valutato  e debba essere valutato in modo diverso.
Per dire la Franzoni mi sembra una fuori di testa e penso che, se il caso non fosse stato tanto conosciuto, avrebbe avuto la semi-infermità mentale.
Erika e Omar erano ragazzini e viene seguita una giurisprudenza specifica ed Erika penso che avesse disturbi mentali di cui il padre era al corrente.
Questo ultimo di Motta Visconti lo vedo come un delitto crudelmente pianificato.
Li vedo come cose molto diverse.
Contrariamente a un reato di strage non percepisco gli autori di questi delitti  pericolosi in assoluto per la società (l'ultimo sì) e non mi interessa l'entità della pena che vedo come un compito delegato a degli specialisti che seguiranno procedure che non conosco.
Non penso che qualsiasi pena possa essere o avrebbe potuto essere un deterrente in casi di quel tipo.
Non credo che dare l'ergastolo alla Franzoni possa salvare nessun bambino perché una identica lei farebbe lo stesso indipendentemente da qualsiasi possibile pena prevista e sicura.
Cerco di capirmi perché mi rendo conto che reagisco in modo diverso da quasi tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte rapine e delitti all'interno della criminalità per regolamento di conti un omicidio richiede un movente che si può avere solo per persone che si conoscono bene. Perciò è ovvio che l'omicidio riguardi parenti o vicini di casa.


Oddio per l'omicida di Motta VIsconti cerco di capire come una persona che fa parte di una catechesi ( che per insegnare catechismo tocca avere certi requisiti ) e quindi professare una fede cattolica assoluta ( e so di cosa parlo che ne ho esempi in famiglia e quindi so bene i ragionamenti  e la fede che li muove) e poi annullare tutte le proprie convinzioni e la propria fede per ammazzare quanto di più sacro c'è per la  Chiesa cioè la propria famiglia ... Presumo fosse una fede di facciata molto di facciata... Mi viene da considerare che a distanza  di duemila anni circa i " sepolcri imbiancati" della Sacra BIbbia sono quanto mai attualissimi, buongiorno


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerco di capire perché io non sento questo forte fastidio per i "pochi" anni di carcere.
> Io mi indigno se si riduce la pena per una strage, freddamente pianificata.
> Ma per un omicidio intra-famigliare non mi suscita lo stesso sdegno perché penso che ogni caso venga valutato  e debba essere valutato in modo diverso.
> Per dire la Franzoni mi sembra una fuori di testa e penso che, se il caso non fosse stato tanto conosciuto, avrebbe avuto la semi-infermità mentale.
> ...


condivido queste tue considerazioni e penso che il raccapriccio per il delitto prescinda poi dalla pena che per fortuna spetta a chi può deciderla  spererei con competenza e necessaria distanza emotiva .
che poi la giustizia vada perfezionata pur nel limite invalicabile di non poter essere infallibile è un fatto.


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' solo da Euripide che Medea è infanticida: è stata innovazione Euripidea. Se leggi le fonti precedenti, con l'unica eccezione mi pare di Eumelo (in quel caso, però, Medea ha commesso un errore 'magico'), non è così. Se leggi la Medea di Christa Wolf (con fonti!) ti si chiarisce tutto. E' un mito misogino e solo da Euripide in poi.
> 
> Procne, invece, uccide per vendetta non suo figlio ma il figlio di Tereo e la sorella Filomela, per vendicare lo stupro e il taglio della lingua di Filomela da parte di Tereo stesso. Va bene che era il 'nipote', ma era 'nipote di stupro' e nell'antichità uccidere il figlio del 'colpevole' (per qualsiasi cosa, intendo) era la massima vendetta che a un uomo si poteva infliggere.
> 
> *Erode è Erode e non si discute il suo essere infanticida*. Quando sono con bambini rumorosi dico sempre di essere la segretaria del suo fan club.


eh vabbè, mo' tutti a prendersela col povero Erode, passato alla storia come infanticida... ma Dio allora, non ha ammazzato tutti i neonati primogeniti egiziani? Altro che Erode :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata:
> straccio con tracce lasciato nel campo ...con lo stesso straccio si è cercato di chiudere la bocca yara (le tracce sono anche lì) e subito dopo a contatto casuale con mutandine e pantaloncini .
> o semplicemente straccio sotto il corpo perché già nel campo, nel cantiere prima etc


infatti non c'è un contatto "diretto" del dna come in casi più chiari... se l'unico indizio è quello, è sicuramente un indizio parecchio pesante ma non risolutivo al 100% secondo me.


----------



## Eliade (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bossetti dice di essere innocente ...se fosse così ?????
> mi veniva in mente un'ipotesi assurda .mi chiedevo :
> se quest'uomo fosse in quel campo con un'amante qualsiasi e dopo un rapporto si fosse pulito con uno straccio abbandonato lì, usato dopo per far tacere yara o roba simile?
> tutto questo con uno sconvolgimento totale di una famiglia che viene a sapere che il padre vissuto come tale per metà della vita  non è quello biologico.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eliade (20 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao, Diletta!
> 
> Tu dici che questa "persona" si è fatta condizionare anche dalla società?


Secondo me si...
Poteva scegliere di separarsi, ma ha scelto altro...la via più veloce per liberarsi del problema.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma come fa un uomo ad uccidere i propri figli? le proprie creature?
> per queste persone ci vorrebbe la pena di morte perchè non hanno il diritto di vivere.


Ucciderlo non servirebbe a niente,ci sono modi molto piu' utili.
Per esempio,se devi studiare gli effetti sugli umani di un nuovo farmaco,lo usi come cavia,visto che la sperimentazione sugli animali oltre che un abominio e' inutile.
Oppure fai una conta degli organi trapiantabili,e fai felici tante persone che stanno in lista d'attesa da anni.
Io non ti ammazzo,mi prendo solo polmoni,cuore,fegato,cornee,pancreas,reni......e se riesci a sopravvivere senza,tanto meglio.
Poi ci sono sempre i lavori forzati a vita,dove giorno dopo giorno puoi crepare di fatica con dei solerti capicantiere che sorvegliano il tuo rendimento.
E visto che ho un alto senso della democrazia,ti consento anche di scegliere come espiare la tua pena.
Meglio di cosi'.....


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Ma*



Nobody ha detto:


> infatti non c'è un contatto "diretto" del dna come in casi più chiari... se l'unico indizio è quello, è sicuramente un indizio parecchio pesante ma non risolutivo al 100% secondo me.


Ma infatti.La questione non è semplice.Il dna sulle mutande di yara cosa dimostra?che sicuramente l'indiziato di reato è entrato in "contatto" con la vittima.Scritto questo, non è la prova che è stato lui ad assassinarla.Con molta probabilità è stato lui,ma le probabilità sono una cosa la certezza è un'altra.....


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti.La questione non è semplice.Il dna sulle mutande di yara cosa dimostra?che sicuramente l'indiziato di reato è entrato in "contatto" con la vittima.Scritto questo, non è la prova che è stato lui ad assassinarla.Con molta probabilità è stato lui,ma le probabilità sono una cosa la certezza è un'altra.....


hai ragione


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

raniero busco si è fatto della prigione e si è rovinato salute e vita per un dna sul reggiseno(era la sua fidanzata) e una presunta arcata dentale sul morso nel corpo della vittima.
l'assassino della cesaroni è ancora in libertà


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> raniero busco si è fatto della prigione e si è rovinato salute e vita per un dna sul reggiseno(era la sua fidanzata) e una presunta arcata dentale sul morso nel corpo della vittima.
> l'assassino della cesaroni è ancora in libertà


Io ero convinto che sarebbe stato assolto,però la situazione era diversa.Busco era il fidanzato ....!Qui è diverso.Il punto é:se questo imposterà la sua difesa sostenendo che:si ,è vero ho tentato di violentarla,ma non ci sono riuscito e mi sono ferito,poi sono andato via,e non sono stato io ad ucciderla,come si mette la questione?Converrai che la cosa è poco credibile,ma è credibile per una condanna?


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> raniero busco si è fatto della prigione e si è rovinato salute e vita per un dna sul reggiseno(era la sua fidanzata) e una presunta arcata dentale sul morso nel corpo della vittima.
> l'assassino della cesaroni è ancora in libertà


Verissimo...
Al contrario Stasi è libero perchè è palese che a casa della fidanzata ci potesssero essere impronte sue...

Il problema è che si fa troppo affidamento sulla prova scientifica, ma se questa non è supportata da una buona indagine c'è ben poco da stare allegri quando si trova una macchia di sangue...
Già solo il fatto che sulla scena di un crimine comincino a girarci decine di persone è quanto di più scorretto si possa fare, se la vogliamo dire tutta...
La prova scientifica deve essere la ciliegina sulla torta, non la base...


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ero convinto che sarebbe stato assolto,però la situazione era diversa.Busco era il fidanzato ....!Qui è diverso.Il punto é:se questo imposterà la sua difesa sostenendo che:si ,è vero ho tentato di violentarla,ma non ci sono riuscito e mi sono ferito,poi sono andato via,e non sono stato io ad ucciderla,come si mette la questione?Converrai che la cosa è poco credibile,ma è credibile per una condanna?


Yara non è stata uccisa...
Yara è morta per il freddo e per lo shock e per non so cos'altro, ma non è stata uccisa...è stata lasciata agonizzante in un campo in pieno inverno.
E se così è, è evidente che la difesa si baserà su quello.
Che poi moralmente sia (in maniera presunta al momento) un assassino, sì lo è.


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Verissimo...
> Al contrario Stasi è libero perchè è palese che a casa della fidanzata ci potesssero essere impronte sue...
> 
> Il problema è che si fa troppo affidamento sulla prova scientifica, ma se questa non è supportata da una buona indagine c'è ben poco da stare allegri quando si trova una macchia di sangue...
> ...


Perfetto.E aggiungo:così come ero convinto dell'innocenza di Busco,così sono convinto della colpevolezza di stasi...la questione è che le prove dell'impianto accusatorio potrebbero non bastare...


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Yara non è stata uccisa...
> Yara è morta per il freddo e per lo shock e per non so cos'altro, ma non è stata uccisa...è stata lasciata agonizzante in un campo in pieno inverno.
> E se così è, è evidente che la difesa si baserà su quello.
> Che poi moralmente sia (in maniera presunta al momento) un assassino, sì lo è.


No,yara è stata ferita da due coltellate non mortali....se subito curata poteva farcela...


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,yara è stata ferita da due coltellate non mortali....se subito curata poteva farcela...


E io che ho detto? Che non è stata ammazzata.
Io lo intendo nel senso che non c'è stata una persona che fisicamente ha aspettato che esalasse l'ultimo respiro, ma l'ha colpita, ha tentato (forse) di violentarla, magari si è spaventato ed è scappato, lasciandola in un campo ancora viva...è morta a causa delle ferite e del freddo.
Che se l'avessero trovata subito a quest'ora sarebbe ancora qui sicuramente...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?* Che non è stata ammazzata.
> *Io lo intendo nel senso che non c'è stata una persona che fisicamente ha aspettato che esalasse l'ultimo respiro, ma l'ha colpita, ha tentato (forse) di violentarla, magari si è spaventato ed è scappato, lasciandola in un campo ancora viva...è morta a causa delle ferite e del freddo.
> Che se l'avessero trovata subito a quest'ora sarebbe ancora qui sicuramente...


Sei scema?


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.E aggiungo:così come ero convinto dell'innocenza di Busco,così sono convinto della colpevolezza di stasi...la questione è che le prove dell'impianto accusatorio potrebbero non bastare...


E allora come si fa? Come si fa ad assicurare un criminale alla giustizia?
E lo ripeto, ma ste persone non si ammazzano da sole...qualcuno deve essere stato.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei scema?


Sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì.


Ah, ecco. Tutto chiaro.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

che è ancora peggio





Nicka ha detto:


> E io che ho detto? Che non è stata ammazzata.
> Io lo intendo nel senso che non c'è stata una persona che fisicamente ha aspettato che esalasse l'ultimo respiro, ma l'ha colpita, ha tentato (forse) di violentarla, magari si è spaventato ed è scappato, lasciandola in un campo ancora viva...è morta a causa delle ferite e del freddo.
> Che se l'avessero trovata subito a quest'ora sarebbe ancora qui sicuramente...


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ecco. Tutto chiaro.


Vedi di leggere e capire.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si, divertente


Rispondevo in modo surreale a un'affermazione surreale

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi di leggere e capire.


Ma che cazzo devo capire puttana eva. Uno lascia una poverina a morire e manco sarebbe omicidio preterintenzionale? E cosa sarebbe? Ou, non mi fate girare le palle.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che è ancora peggio


Ma è chiaro che sia peggio!
Io a pensare a una bambina in agonia mi sento male...davvero...
Ma volete che non verrà fuori una cosa simile? Non pensate che una eventuale difesa si potrebbe basare su questo?
Che poi chi ha fatto questo debba marcire in galera io non lo metto in dubbio nemmeno per un secondo, ma cerco di ragionare come ragionano certe persone.
E so come ragionano.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che sia peggio!
> Io a pensare a una bambina in agonia mi sento male...davvero...
> Ma volete che non verrà fuori una cosa simile? *Non pensate che una eventuale difesa si potrebbe basare su questo?
> *Che poi chi ha fatto questo debba marcire in galera io non lo metto in dubbio nemmeno per un secondo, ma cerco di ragionare come ragionano certe persone.
> E so come ragionano.


Ma quello sta nel gioco delle parti. Se esiste una difesa è per quello.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

bravo





Buscopann ha detto:


> Rispondevo in modo surreale a un'affermazione surreale
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello sta nel gioco delle parti. Se esiste una difesa è per quello.


E io sto facendo il gioco delle parti.
Ti può parere normale che io possa anche solo pensare che Cristo è stato ammazzato dal freddo?
La difesa farà quel ragionamento lì. Per fortuna e purtroppo tutti hanno diritto a una difesa e la difesa deve essere la migliore possibile.
Se il medico legale dice che non è morta solo ed esclusivamente a causa delle ferite riportate (Oscuro dice 2 coltellate non mortali), ma a causa di una serie di fattori che ne hanno cagionato la morte fidati che la difesa si baserà su questo.
Yara è morta per il freddo, come Cristo in croce.

Poi, se vuoi capire come parlo bene, se non lo vuoi capire bene lo stesso.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che sia peggio!
> Io a pensare a una bambina in agonia mi sento male...davvero...
> Ma volete che non verrà fuori una cosa simile? Non pensate che una eventuale difesa si potrebbe basare su questo?
> Che poi chi ha fatto questo debba marcire in galera io non lo metto in dubbio nemmeno per un secondo, ma cerco di ragionare come ragionano certe persone.
> E so come ragionano.


guarda che avevo capito che il tuo non era un minimizzare


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che avevo capito che il tuo non era un minimizzare


No, lo so...è che mi esagito su certi argomenti...
Poi passo per scema....vabbè...


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> E io sto facendo il gioco delle parti.
> Ti può parere normale che io possa anche solo pensare che Cristo è stato ammazzato dal freddo?
> La difesa farà quel ragionamento lì. Per fortuna e purtroppo tutti hanno diritto a una difesa e la difesa deve essere la migliore possibile.
> Se il medico legale dice che non è morta solo ed esclusivamente a causa delle ferite riportate (Oscuro dice 2 coltellate non mortali), ma a causa di una serie di fattori che ne hanno cagionato la morte fidati che la difesa si baserà su questo.
> ...


Alt.Io non sono un medico legale,però se accoltello una persona  con eventuali perdite ematiche,sta nelle cose che la vittima possa esser deceduta per un shock termico....e non è morta per il freddo... ma per le coltellate.Il fatto poi di  averla lasciata li senza nessun soccorso,se anche non erano coltellate mortali ,equivale ad aver cagionato la morte.Ma la questione non è questa,la questione è che il dna sui vestiti non dimostra che è stato lui ha tirare le due coltellate....!


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2014)

vabbè ma è chiaro che sarà un processo indiziario, in mancanza di una confessione
che poi la confessione non è mica una prova certa, ma anzi deve essere sempre suffragata da altre prove


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> vabbè ma è chiaro che sarà un processo indiziario, in mancanza di una confessione
> che poi la confessione non è mica una prova certa, ma anzi deve essere sempre suffragata da altre prove


Si,ed i processi indiziari...sono processi indiziari.Intanto penso a quel marito che:ha scoperto che la moglie è un pò zoccola,ha concepitaodue gemelli con un altro,facendogli credere che erano suoi......e dopo 40 anni che li ha cresciuti come se fossero suoi figli scopre che il maschio è forse un assassino....altro dramma direi...


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti.La questione non è semplice.Il dna sulle mutande di yara cosa dimostra?che sicuramente l'indiziato di reato è entrato in "contatto" con la vittima.Scritto questo, non è la prova che è stato lui ad assassinarla.Con molta probabilità è stato lui,ma le probabilità sono una cosa la certezza è un'altra.....


la buffonata più grande è che un ministro degli interni particolarmente coglione, per farsi bello ha fatto subito il nome del "colpevole" alla stampa, pregiudicando di fatto un 'indagine ancora in corso. In un altro paese l'avrebbero appeso a un lampione.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma è chiaro che sarà un processo indiziario, in mancanza di una confessione
> che poi la confessione non è mica una prova certa, ma anzi deve essere sempre suffragata da altre prove


Appunto. Senza confessione si valutano prove e indizi. Se questi sono pesantemente a carico dell'imputato e lui non sa dare spiegazioni coerenti e credibili lo si condanna. 
Altrimenti bisognerebbe rifondare tutto il sistema giudiziaro e condannare la gente solo se rea confessa o incastrata da decine e decine d testimoni.

Buscopann


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ed i processi indiziari...sono processi indiziari.Intanto penso a quel marito che:ha scoperto che la moglie è un pò zoccola,ha concepitaodue gemelli con un altro,facendogli credere che erano suoi......e dopo 40 anni che li ha cresciuti come se fossero suoi figli scopre che il maschio è forse un assassino....altro dramma direi...



già...
mi piacerebbe sentire il commento di stermy, che è molto sensibile a questi argomenti!


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> la buffonata più grande è che un ministro degli interni particolarmente coglione, per farsi bello ha fatto subito il nome del "colpevole" alla stampa, pregiudicando di fatto un 'indagine ancora in corso. In un altro paese l'avrebbero appeso a un lampione.


Tu scrivi coglione?io scrivo incompetente.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alt.Io non sono un medico legale,però se accoltello una persona  con eventuali perdite ematiche,sta nelle cose che la vittima possa esser deceduta per un shock termico....e non è morta per il freddo... ma per le coltellate.Il fatto poi di  averla lasciata li senza nessun soccorso,se anche non erano coltellate mortali ,equivale ad aver cagionato la morte.Ma la questione non è questa,la questione è che il dna sui vestiti non dimostra che è stato lui ha tirare le due coltellate....!


Ma guarda che io sono assolutamente d'accordo.
Dico solo che purtroppo ad oggi si ragiona così quando ci sono casi del genere. Lo shock termico non è causato dalle coltellate.
Per intenderci, se le avessero dato due coltellate in una casa e fossero scappati forse non sarebbe morta.
Io intendo dire questo...

Cioè, ora non vorrei passare per quella che fa una difesa ad un eventuale assassino, che io su certe cose sono cattiva davvero e la pena di morte per me sarebbe troppo poca...
Stavo solo ragionando su quello che potrebbe succedere sentendo quello che dicono a riguardo.

E' ovvio che per me una traccia di dna sui vestiti per me non vuol dire niente. Ma niente proprio.
E mi auguro si venga a capo della questione perchè al momento non abbiamo ancora nessuna certezza.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

non vedo perché , sono argomenti ai quali siamo un po' tutti sensibili perché sono cose che spaventano .
sia al pensiero di simili crimini che a quello di incappare in un errore da incubo  





Nicka ha detto:


> No, lo so...è che mi esagito su certi argomenti...
> Poi passo per scema....vabbè...


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ero convinto che sarebbe stato assolto,però la situazione era diversa.Busco era il fidanzato ....!Qui è diverso.Il punto é:se questo imposterà la sua difesa sostenendo che:si ,è vero ho tentato di violentarla,ma non ci sono riuscito e mi sono ferito,poi sono andato via,e non sono stato io ad ucciderla,come si mette la questione?Converrai che la cosa è poco credibile,ma è credibile per una condanna?


ma immagina questo... io non sono un avvocato, ma se come pare il padre della ragazza ha frequentato il presunto assassino, e se come pare il riscontro biologico sia minimo e relativo ad alcune cellule epiteliali, quanti modi diversi si possono immaginare per cui un frammento possa essersi depositato sugli slip? Alla fine tutto quello che deve fare un buon avvocato è sollevare un ragionevole dubbio ai giudici.


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Appunto. Senza confessione si valutano prove e indizi. Se questi sono pesantemente a carico dell'imputato e lui non sa dare spiegazioni coerenti e credibili lo si condanna.
> Altrimenti bisognerebbe rifondare tutto il sistema giudiziaro e condannare la gente solo se rea confessa o incastrata da decine e decine d testimoni.
> 
> Buscopann



ma infatti secondo me se non si raggiunge una ragionevole certezza, l'indagato deve essere assolto
e vorrei ricordare che anche noi abbiamo il ne bis in idem, ovvero non si può essere indagati 2 volte per lo stesso reato


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> la buffonata più grande è che un ministro degli interni particolarmente coglione, per farsi bello ha fatto subito il nome del "colpevole" alla stampa, pregiudicando di fatto un 'indagine ancora in corso. In un altro paese l'avrebbero appeso a un lampione.


Ma io infatti non ho mica capito a che pro ha dovuto fare una cosa simile.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

sì, è molto grave anche pensando a tutto lo sconvolgimento che c'è dietro per un paio di famiglie





Nobody ha detto:


> la buffonata più grande è che un ministro degli interni particolarmente coglione, per farsi bello ha fatto subito il nome del "colpevole" alla stampa, pregiudicando di fatto un 'indagine ancora in corso. In un altro paese l'avrebbero appeso a un lampione.


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Dico solo che purtroppo ad oggi si ragiona così quando ci sono casi del genere. Lo shock termico non è causato dalle coltellate.
> Per intenderci, se le avessero dato due coltellate in una casa e fossero scappati forse non sarebbe morta.
> Io intendo dire questo...
> ...


Non credo.Vedrai che si attaccheranno alla prova del dna che non dimostra la colpevolezza dell'indagato ma solo in contatto.Scommetti?


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu scrivi coglione?io scrivo incompetente.


non so quale delle due sia peggio per un posto di quella responsabilità.


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma immagina questo... io non sono un avvocato, ma se come pare il padre della ragazza ha frequentato il presunto assassino, e se come pare il riscontro biologico sia minimo e relativo ad alcune cellule epiteliali, quanti modi diversi si possono immaginare per cui un frammento possa essersi depositato sugli slip? Alla fine tutto quello che deve fare un buon avvocato è sollevare un ragionevole dubbio ai giudici.


Ok,ma resta un dubbio,condanni con il dubbio?


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nobody ha detto:


> non so quale delle due sia peggio per un posto di quella responsabilità.


La seconda....!


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ma resta un dubbio,condanni con il dubbio?


Direi proprio di no... come dicevano i romani che hanno inventato il diritto, nel dubbio si sta con l'imputato.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo.Vedrai che si attaccheranno alla prova del dna che non dimostra la colpevolezza dell'indagato ma solo in contatto.Scommetti?


Immaginavo lo scenario nel quale lui diceva che sì, aveva tentato un approccio...

Se questo tace sicuramente si baseranno sul fatto che il dna non vuol dire niente...


----------



## Buscopann (20 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti secondo me se non si raggiunge una ragionevole certezza, l'indagato deve essere assolto
> *e vorrei ricordare che anche noi abbiamo il ne bis in idem, ovvero non si può essere indagati 2 volte per lo stesso reato*


Ma al povero Busco Rainero nessuno l'ha detto? E neppure ai suoi avvocati?

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no... come dicevano i romani che hanno inventato il diritto, nel dubbio si sta con l'imputato.


Allora quanto vale questo dna sulle mutande di yara?


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora quanto vale questo dna sulle mutande di yara?


lo dovranno stabilire i periti... boh. Per me se gli indizi sono solo relativi a quello, un buon avvocato lo fa assolvere.


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma al povero Busco Rainero nessuno l'ha detto? E neppure ai suoi avvocati?
> 
> Buscopann



non ricordo bene, ma mi pare che in quel caso ai tempi lui fosse un semplice sospettato, ovvero fosse nella rosa dei sospettati durante le indagini, che presumo si saranno concluse, nei suoi riguardi, con un'archiviazione

in seguito sono spuntate nuove prove, o comunque ritenute tali, grazie alla prova del dna che ai tempi non c'era


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto ora che non è sperma ma cellule epiteliali.....comunque vale un discorso simile


il materiale organico trovato era sulle mutandine della bimba, difficile pensare che ci sia arrivato per caso.


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il materiale organico trovato era sulle mutandine della bimba, difficile pensare che ci sia arrivato per caso.


SI,ma la questione infatti non è quella.


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo dovranno stabilire i periti... boh. Per me se gli indizi sono solo relativi a quello, un buon avvocato lo fa assolvere.



ma, dipende...se i pm portano una ricostruzione convincente ed univoca di come potrebbero essere andate le cose, suffragata da altre prove, potrebbe anche esserci una condanna


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

affatto  impossibile però





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il materiale organico trovato era sulle mutandine della bimba, difficile pensare che ci sia arrivato per caso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata:
> straccio con tracce lasciato nel campo ...con lo stesso straccio si è cercato di chiudere la bocca yara (le tracce sono anche lì) e subito dopo a contatto casuale con mutandine e pantaloncini .
> o semplicemente straccio sotto il corpo perché già nel campo, nel cantiere prima etc


nell'ipotesi che il materiale sia stato trasportato avrebbe dovuto provare il dna di due diversi individui, però, visto che la ragazzina ha tentato di difendersi è difficile che l'assassino non abbia lasciato il suo.
Poi ci sono le fibre rosse e i peli di animale.
Se le fibre rosse risultassero provenire da casa sua ed il dna dei peli combaciasse con quello dei suoi animali, non ci sarebbero dubbi, credo stiano facendo i riscontri.


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma, dipende...se i pm portano una ricostruzione convincente ed univoca di come potrebbero essere andate le cose, *suffragata da altre prove*, potrebbe anche esserci una condanna


se presentano altre prove allora tutto cambia... senza, possono anche ricostruire un'ottima versione dei fatti, ma resta solo un romanzo. La difesa potrà scriverne altri che lo smontano.


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il materiale organico trovato era sulle mutandine della bimba, difficile pensare che ci sia arrivato per caso.


ti faccio un esempio al volo... l'imputato conosceva il padre per lavoro, si è seduto in macchina con lui e successivamente la ragazzina si è seduta sullo stesso sedile. Se sono solo cellule epiteliali, come fai a escludere una contaminazione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> la buffonata più grande è che un ministro degli interni particolarmente coglione, per farsi bello ha fatto subito il nome del "colpevole" alla stampa, pregiudicando di fatto un 'indagine ancora in corso. In un altro paese l'avrebbero appeso a un lampione.


quoto, che rabbia.


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> se presentano altre prove allora tutto cambia... senza, possono anche ricostruire un'ottima versione dei fatti, ma resta solo un romanzo. La difesa potrà scriverne altri che lo smontano.



ma infatti con il dna si è riusciti a trovare un sospettato, non avendo nessun'altra pista rilevate da seguire, perchè è proprio questo il punto, vale a dire che non esisteva una rosa di possibili sospettati "noti" 
una volta trovato, mi pare logico supporre che cercheranno altre prove a sostegno


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ti faccio un esempio al volo... l'imputato conosceva il padre per lavoro, si è seduto in macchina con lui e successivamente la ragazzina si è seduta sullo stesso sedile. Se sono solo cellule epiteliali, come fai a escludere una contaminazione?


una ragazzina va in giro in mutande d'inverno?


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una ragazzina va in giro in mutande d'inverno?


Sbri ha tentano una violenza,e ci posso stare.Dimostrano che gli ha tirato due coltellate?


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nell'ipotesi che il materiale sia stato trasportato avrebbe dovuto provare il dna di due diversi individui, però, visto che la ragazzina ha tentato di difendersi è difficile che l'assassino non abbia lasciato il suo.
> Poi ci sono le fibre rosse e i peli di animale.
> Se le fibre rosse risultassero provenire da casa sua ed il dna dei peli combaciasse con quello dei suoi animali, non ci sarebbero dubbi, credo stiano facendo i riscontri.


l'assassino poteva avere dei guanti (era inverno) e
se risulteranno dei suoi animali non vi sarà dubbio (o pochissimi) , altrimenti in quel campo di fibre e peli di animali ve n'erano a iosa.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una ragazzina va in giro in mutande d'inverno?


ma cosa c'entra...quando è stata spogliata poteva venire a contatto con qualsiasi cosa nel terreno


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbri ha tentano una violenza,e ci posso stare.Dimostrano che gli ha tirato due coltellate?


Se è stato lui, spero sia stato tanto stronzo da non buttare il coltello. Non è scontato che l'abbia buttato via.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra...quando è stata spogliata poteva venire a contatto con qualsiasi cosa nel terreno


sì ma stavamo parlando dell'ipotesi che quel dna fosse tlaslato sulle sue mutandine quando era ancora in vita, perchè l'assassino conosceva e mi pare avesse anche lavorato con il padre.
Il filo delle prove è comunque esile per noi, ma se agli inquirenti all'epoca è parso così significativo il dna da far fare il test ad un'intera popolazione, allora forse c'è qualcosa che non sappiamo.
Se ad esempio il dna fosse stato reperito sotto le unghie della vittima, sarebbe un'altra storia.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

d'altronde non avevano altre piste da seguire





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma stavamo parlando dell'ipotesi che quel dna fosse tlaslato sulle sue mutandine quando era ancora in vita, perchè l'assassino conosceva e mi pare avesse anche lavorato con il padre.
> Il filo delle prove è comunque esile per noi, *ma se agli inquirenti all'epoca è parso così significativo il dna da far fare il test ad un'intera popolazione*, allora forse c'è qualcosa che non sappiamo.
> Se ad esempio il dna fosse stato reperito sotto le unghie della vittima, sarebbe un'altra storia.


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una ragazzina va in giro in mutande d'inverno?


dai andava in palestra... sai quante volte mia figlia anche in inverno usciva dalla pallavolo in pantaloncini e si buttava in macchina al volo? Una contaminazione minima così la smonti in un attimo per me.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io sto facendo il gioco delle parti.
> Ti può parere normale che io possa anche solo pensare che Cristo è stato ammazzato dal freddo?
> La difesa farà quel ragionamento lì. Per fortuna e purtroppo tutti hanno diritto a una difesa e la difesa deve essere la migliore possibile.
> Se il medico legale dice che non è morta solo ed esclusivamente a causa delle ferite riportate (Oscuro dice 2 coltellate non mortali), ma a causa di una serie di fattori che ne hanno cagionato la morte fidati che la difesa si baserà su questo.
> ...


Ma che cazzo vai cianciando, tu hai scritto sta porcata:



Nicka ha detto:


> *Yara non è stata uccisa...
> Yara è morta per il freddo e per lo shock e per non so cos'altro, ma non è stata uccisa...è stata lasciata agonizzante in un campo in pieno inverno.
> E se così è*, è evidente che la difesa si baserà su quello.
> *Che poi moralmente sia (in maniera presunta al momento) un assassino, sì lo è*.


"Se così è" vuol dire che anche PER TE è oggettivamente così, e quindi MORALMENTE ma non materialmente quello è un assassino. MORALMENTE l'hai scritto tu, eh. Ed io dico che MORALMENTE un cazzo di nulla. Se uno lascia una bambina agonizzante in un prato dopo che le ha inferto due coltellate e quella muore per la perdita di sangue e l'ipotermia, CAZZO TU SEI MATERIALMENTE un assassino. E' sostanziale la differenza. Altro che non è stata uccisa, PORCA PUTTANA. Che poi la difesa possa usare sta teoria per alleggerire la posizione dell'indagato è un discorso, CHE TU SCRIVA CHE a) NON E' STATA UCCISA, c b) CHE SE E' COSI' QUELLO E' MORALMENTE (...) UN ASSASSINO è roba da ricovero. Vaffanculo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai andava in palestra... sai quante volte mia figlia anche in inverno usciva dalla pallavolo in pantaloncini e si buttava in macchina al volo? Una contaminazione minima così la smonti in un attimo per me.


boh. Una ragazzina si cambia tutti i giorni, la roba viene lavata. Capisco quello che vuoi dire, se le cose stanno come la stampa ha scritto è un indizio non probante. D'altra parte non puoi mettere in galere uno per 4 cellule epiteliali trovate sui vestiti...


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> boh. Una ragazzina si cambia tutti i giorni, la roba viene lavata. Capisco quello che vuoi dire, se le cose stanno come la stampa ha scritto è un indizio non probante. D'altra parte non puoi mettere in galere uno per 4 cellule epiteliali trovate sui vestiti...


infatti... è troppo debole come prova. A istinto direi che l'hanno beccato, ma se non trovano altri riscontri mi sa che è davvero troppo poco per condannarlo. D'altronde il mondo è pieno di assassini in libertà e innocenti in galera.


----------



## disincantata (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... è troppo debole come prova. A istinto direi che l'hanno beccato, ma se non trovano altri riscontri mi sa che è davvero troppo poco per condannarlo. D'altronde il mondo è pieno di assassini in libertà e innocenti in galera.


Che schifo!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio per l'omicida di Motta VIsconti cerco di capire come una persona che fa parte di una catechesi ( che per insegnare catechismo tocca avere certi requisiti ) e quindi professare una fede cattolica assoluta ( e so di cosa parlo che ne ho esempi in famiglia e quindi so bene i ragionamenti  e la fede che li muove) e poi annullare tutte le proprie convinzioni e la propria fede per ammazzare quanto di più sacro c'è per la  Chiesa cioè la propria famiglia ... Presumo fosse una fede di facciata molto di facciata... Mi viene da considerare che a distanza  di duemila anni circa i " sepolcri imbiancati" della Sacra BIbbia sono quanto mai attualissimi, buongiorno


Ci sono persone che, come dice Andreoli, hanno difficoltà a gestire i sentimenti. Questa cosa li fa sentire a disagio e nascondono a tutti questi problemi. Può anche essere che per nasconderli cerchino sinceramente punti di riferimento che colorano emotivamente e danno riferimenti valoriali positivi alla vita, come la religione. Non dico che non abbia responsabilità perché quando si ha un disagio dobbiamo affrontarlo e non nasconderlo e per farlo pagare agli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ed i processi indiziari...sono processi indiziari.Intanto penso a quel marito che:ha scoperto che *la moglie è un pò zoccola*,ha concepitaodue gemelli con un altro,facendogli credere che erano suoi......e dopo 40 anni che li ha cresciuti come se fossero suoi figli scopre che il maschio è forse un assassino....altro dramma direi...


45 anni fa una poteva anche non denunciare una violenza di un conoscente che le dava un passaggio in macchina perché l'avrebbero tacciata di essere una zoccola.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che, *come dice Andreoli*, hanno difficoltà a gestire i sentimenti. Questa cosa li fa sentire a disagio e nascondono a tutti questi problemi. Può anche essere che per nasconderli cerchino sinceramente punti di riferimento che colorano emotivamente e danno riferimenti valoriali positivi alla vita, come la religione. Non dico che non abbia responsabilità perché quando si ha un disagio dobbiamo affrontarlo e non nasconderlo e per farlo pagare agli altri.


A posto.


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A posto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> boh. Una ragazzina si cambia tutti i giorni, la roba viene lavata. Capisco quello che vuoi dire, se le cose stanno come la stampa ha scritto è un indizio non probante. D'altra parte non puoi mettere in galere uno per 4 cellule epiteliali trovate sui vestiti...


L'indagine e il processo dovrebbero farle persone preparate se no ditemi anche cos'ho quando ho un doloretto al piede.
Dire che qualche cellula sul corpo di una persona uccisa non significa nulla mi sembra davvero assurdo.
Qualcuno l'ha uccisa e altre cellule estranee non ci sono. L'assassino era un alieno senza cellule?


----------



## disincantata (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai andava in palestra... sai quante volte mia figlia anche in inverno usciva dalla pallavolo in pantaloncini e si buttava in macchina al volo? Una contaminazione minima così la smonti in un attimo per me.


Non quella sera.

Ci era andata solo x portare un regustratore.

Sempre non fosse una scusa x uscire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *L'indagine e il processo dovrebbero farle persone preparate* se no ditemi anche cos'ho quando ho un doloretto al piede.
> Dire che qualche cellula sul corpo di una persona uccisa non significa nulla mi sembra davvero assurdo.
> Qualcuno l'ha uccisa e altre cellule estranee non ci sono. L'assassino era un alieno senza cellule?


mamma mia Brunetta. Si sta commentando quello che è scritto sui giornali. Io per prima ho detto che penso che gli inquirenti ne sappiano molto più di noi. Resta il fatto che non puoi mettere in galera una persona che lavorava in un cantiere solo ed esclusivamente perchè addosso alla vittima hai trovato qualche cellula epiteliale e polvere di quel cantiere davanti al quale lei passava spesso. Non sono impronte digitali che lui potrebbe aver lasciato solo direttamente. Se ha la forfora, possono teoricamente essere passate in modo fortuito sul corpo prima o dopo la morte. Io spero che se quello che hanno arrestato è davvero l'assassino, gli inquirenti abbiano altre prove, magari, appunto, impronte digitali.
Comunque stai serena che non lo condannano nè l'assolvono per i miei post.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 45 anni fa una poteva anche non denunciare una violenza di un conoscente che le dava un passaggio in macchina perché l'avrebbero tacciata di essere una zoccola.


è la prima volta che sento ipotizzare che quell'uomo l'abbia stuprata. Da quello che dice un testimone hanno avuto una storia.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mamma mia Brunetta. Si sta commentando quello che è scritto sui giornali. Io per prima ho detto che penso che gli inquirenti ne sappiano molto più di noi. Resta il fatto che non puoi mettere in galera una persona che lavorava in un cantiere solo ed esclusivamente perchè addosso alla vittima hai trovato qualche cellula epiteliale e polvere di quel cantiere davanti al quale lei passava spesso. Non sono impronte digitali che lui potrebbe aver lasciato solo direttamente. Se ha la forfora, possono teoricamente essere passate in modo fortuito sul corpo prima o dopo la morte. Io spero che se quello che hanno arrestato è davvero l'assassino, gli inquirenti abbiano altre prove, magari, appunto, impronte digitali.
> Comunque stai serena che non lo condannano nè l'assolvono per i miei post.


Non hai ancora capito, come altri, e quindi lo esplicito che quoto solo persone ragionevoli, quindi ogni opinione che possa apparire, contro le mie intenzioni, sgradevole non è rivolta a chi quoto.
Non mi pare che sia ragionevole che su una vittima ci siano tracce casuali di chi passava di lì e *non quelle *di chi l'ha uccisa. Se ce ne fossero molteplici le tracce potrebbero avere un valore relativo ma se sono praticamente le uniche è altra cosa.
Sto facendo indagini pure io.


----------



## disincantata (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è la prima volta che sento ipotizzare che quell'uomo l'abbia stuprata. Da quello che dice un testimone hanno avuto una storia.


Una storia con una bambina di 13 anni?

Mi sembrano troppe allora le coincidenze con Yara!

La madre che era 'solo' amica  di Guerinoni.

Perche' non dirlo subito?

Era risaputo che cercavano nella loro zona amicizie femminili
.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è la prima volta che sento ipotizzare che quell'uomo l'abbia stuprata. Da quello che dice un testimone hanno avuto una storia.


Se avessero avuto una storia tu la definiresti zoccola? Informa le utenti traditrici.
Il testimone dice quello che ha pensato. 
Ipotizzavo una possibilità perché lei nega l'evidenza.
Insomma si mette in dubbio che le uniche tracce sulla vittima siano probanti e invece si dà per certa una relazione di cui non si sa nulla?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Una storia con una bambina di 13 anni?
> 
> Mi sembrano troppe allora le coincidenze con Yara!
> 
> ...


No. Sbri diceva di una storia tra Guerinoni e la madre dell'indagato.


----------



## viola di mare (20 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Una storia con una bambina di 13 anni?
> 
> Mi sembrano troppe allora le coincidenze con Yara!
> 
> ...



non con yara, la madre del presunto assassino pare che avesse avuto una storia extra e non che fosse stata stuprata.


----------



## disincantata (20 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non con yara, la madre del presunto assassino pare che avesse avuto una storia extra e non che fosse stata stuprata.


Quella dello stupro da parte di Guerinoni e' di ieri?

Mai sentita.
Sara' x giustificarsi con marito e figli??????
Ora cerco un quotidiano.

Sono in un parcheggio  all'ombra......spero di trovare un edicola.

Credo ci siano 35°....in citta'....si muore al sole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai ancora capito, come altri, e quindi lo esplicito che quoto solo persone ragionevoli, quindi ogni opinione che possa apparire, contro le mie intenzioni, sgradevole non è rivolta a chi quoto.
> Non mi pare che sia ragionevole che su una vittima ci siano tracce casuali di chi passava di lì e *non quelle *di chi l'ha uccisa. Se ce ne fossero molteplici le tracce potrebbero avere un valore relativo ma se sono praticamente le uniche è altra cosa.
> Sto facendo indagini pure io.


ok, però: metti che l'assassino lavorasse con quello che è stato arrestato.
Metti che si fosse fatto prestare una felpa, un cappello, un paio di guanti...
E' così improbabile che abbia trasferito il dna di un'altra persona anzichè il suo?
O meglio: possiamo essere CERTI che l'assassino sia la persona a cui si è arrivati col dna?
Fossero state saliva, tracce ematiche o sperma, quella da cui hanno ricavato il dna, sarebbe diverso.
Io inizialmente infatti avevo sentito parlare di saliva.
Ma se sono cellule epiteliali, quelle volano, si attaccano ad abiti, vengono trasportate.
Io spero che ci sia altro o che venga del tutto scagionato perchè, che sia colpevole o innocente, questa situazione sarebbe orribile.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quella dello stupro da parte di Guerinoni e' di ieri?
> 
> Mai sentita.
> Sara' x giustificarsi con marito e figli??????
> ...


La madre dell'indagato nega di avere avuto una relazione.
Sta negando l'evidenza.
Ha ammesso di aver conosciuto Guerinoni che gli dava un passaggio al lavoro tutte le mattine.
Ho ipotizzato io che, se non si fosse trattato di una relazione, avrebbe potuto essere una violenza che lei non aveva voluto denunciare, comprensibilmente per me.
Questo spiegherebbe l'ostinazione a negare perché potrebbe davvero aver rimosso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se avessero avuto una storia tu la definiresti zoccola? Informa le utenti traditrici.
> Il testimone dice quello che ha pensato.
> Ipotizzavo una possibilità perché lei nega l'evidenza.
> Insomma si mette in dubbio che le uniche tracce sulla vittima siano probanti e invece si dà per certa una relazione di cui non si sa nulla?


no aspè, io non la definirei zoccola, ma niente ha mai fatto pensare che ci sia stato uno stupro. Tu parlavi di stupro e ho detto che nessuno l'ha mai ipotizzato. Anche perchè lui la portava in giro in corriera, mica in macchina. 
E pare che lui sapesse che lei era rimasta incinta.


----------



## disincantata (20 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se avessero avuto una storia tu la definiresti zoccola? Informa le utenti traditrici.
> Il testimone dice quello che ha pensato.
> Ipotizzavo una possibilità perché lei nega l'evidenza.
> Insomma si mette in dubbio che le uniche tracce sulla vittima siano probanti e invece si dà per certa una relazione di cui non si sa nulla?


Prima o poi ci sara' da definire il termine zoccola e puttaniere.

Se tradisci e scopi con due ufficiale  e non lo sei?

Un po' si direi......almeno poco poco.

Puttaniere pure lui.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no aspè, io non la definirei zoccola, ma niente ha mai fatto pensare che ci sia stato uno stupro. Tu parlavi di stupro e ho detto che nessuno l'ha mai ipotizzato. Anche perchè lui la portava in giro in corriera, mica in macchina.
> E pare che lui sapesse che lei era rimasta incinta.


Io ho letto in auto.
Quello che pensava lui o di cui si vantava può essere cosa diversa da ciò che pensava lei.
Materia dell'indagine è un omicidio e non una relazione. Che l'indagato non sia figlio del padre legale è interessante solo per quello.


----------



## disincantata (20 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La madre dell'indagato nega di avere avuto una relazione.
> Sta negando l'evidenza.
> Ha ammesso di aver conosciuto Guerinoni che gli dava un passaggio al lavoro tutte le mattine.
> Ho ipotizzato io che, se non si fosse trattato di una relazione, avrebbe potuto essere una violenza che lei non aveva voluto denunciare, comprensibilmente per me.
> Questo spiegherebbe l'ostinazione a negare perché potrebbe davvero aver rimosso.


Per me pensava di porrtarsi  il segreto nella tomba.....come mio marit

Dubito abbia subito violenza.

un oassaggio oggi....uno domani....pure mio marito la accompagnava a casa ahahah.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Prima o poi ci sara' da definire il termine zoccola e puttaniere.
> 
> Se tradusci e scopi con due ufficiale  e non lo sei?
> 
> ...


Può essere. Ma nel caso in oggetto non sappiamo granché. Siamo molto più politicamente corretti per casi di cui sappiamo ben di più.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me pensava di porrtarsi il segreto nella tomba.....come mio marit
> 
> Dubito abbia subito violenza.
> 
> un oassaggio oggi....uno domani....pure mio marito la accompagnava a casa ahahah.


poi sono passati 40 anni. Magari non si sono neppure mai più rivisti, chissà.
Certo un trauma.
Io penso più al resto della famiglia.
Da un momento all'altro si è sconvolto TUTTO.
Tuo padre che non è tuo padre, tuo nonno che non è tuo nonno, l'accusa di omicidio... pazzesco.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2014)

Ma quale violenza, su. Madonna.


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai ancora capito, come altri, e quindi lo esplicito che quoto solo persone ragionevoli, quindi ogni opinione che possa apparire, contro le mie intenzioni, sgradevole non è rivolta a chi quoto.
> *Non mi pare che sia ragionevole che su una vittima ci siano tracce casuali di chi passava di lì e non quelle di chi l'ha uccisa. Se ce ne fossero molteplici le tracce potrebbero avere un valore relativo ma se sono praticamente le uniche è altra cosa.*
> Sto facendo indagini pure io.


errore macroscopico... spero che non sarai mai chiamata a far parte di una giuria popolare. Proprio chi l'ha uccisa potrebbe essere stato semplicemente molto prudente, e non aver lasciato tracce di sorta. Un assassino accorto non lascia mai impronte digitali in casa della vittima, cosa che potrebbe capitare a me, del tutto innocente, se fossi un suo conoscente. Poi è probabile sia lui, ma devi necessariamente trovare la prova che lo inchiodi.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> errore macroscopico... spero che non sarai mai chiamata a far parte di una giuria popolare. Proprio chi l'ha uccisa potrebbe essere stato semplicemente molto prudente, e non aver lasciato tracce di sorta. Un assassino accorto non lascia mai impronte digitali in casa della vittima, cosa che potrebbe capitare a me, del tutto innocente, se fossi un suo conoscente. Poi è probabile sia lui, ma devi necessariamente trovare la prova che lo inchiodi.


Ma da noi esistono le giurie popolari come in america? Tipo quelle che si vedono nei film? Ecco perché il nano malefico è ancora in circolazione! Votano tutti per lui! :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma da noi esistono le giurie popolari come in america? Tipo quelle che si vedono nei film? Ecco perché il nano malefico è ancora in circolazione! Votano tutti per lui! :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Corte d'Assise e Corte d'Assise d'appello.
Ma su base volontaria, mentre in America ti chiamano.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

mi sembra che anche qui chiamino a campione


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

cioè.....no
Il *giudice popolare* è il cittadino italiano chiamato a comporre, a seguito di estrazione  a sorte da apposite liste, la Corte di Assise e la Corte di Assise d'Appello. 
Per ogni Corte d’assise e Corte d’assise d’appello è formata una lista per i giudici popolari ordinari e una per i giudici popolari supplenti.
Chi vuole entrare a far parte delle liste deve presentare *richiesta al Sindaco* del comune in cui risiede.
I *requisiti *sono:


cittadinanza italiana e godimento dei diritti civili e politici;
buona condotta morale;
età non inferiore ai 30 e non superiore ai 65 anni;
titolo finale di studi di scuola media di primo grado, di qualsiasi tipo.  Per i giudici popolari di Corte d’assise d’appello è richiesto titolo finale di studi di scuola media di secondo grado.

*Non possono* fare il giudice popolare: i magistrati e i funzionari in servizio all'ordine giudiziario, gli appartenenti alle forze armate e alla polizia e i membri di culto e religiosi di ogni ordine e congregazione.

*Ogni due anni* (anno dispari) i sindaci invitano con manifesti pubblici coloro che sono in possesso dei requisiti e non sono già iscritti negli albi definitivi dei giudici popolari, a chiedere di essere iscritti nell’elenco integrativo dei giudici popolari.


della Corte d’assise
della Corte d’assise d’appello

Vengono formati gli elenchi e verificato il possesso dei requisiti dei richiedenti.
Il sindaco trasmette quindi gli elenchi al presidente del tribunale competente per territorio.

Una apposita commissione unifica gli elenchi pervenuti dai comuni del mandamento e compone:


l’elenco di tutte le persone del mandamento che hanno i requisiti per assumere l’incarico di giudice popolare nelle corti d’assise
l’elenco di tutte le persone del mandamento che hanno i requisiti per assumere l’incarico di giudice popolare nelle corti d’assise d’appello
Gli elenchi sono trasmessi ai comuni e affissi all’albo pretorio. 
Chiunque può presentare *reclamo *contro eventuali omissioni, cancellazioni o indebite iscrizioni entro 15 giorni dall’affissione all’albo pretorio.

L’elenco dei giudici popolari di corte d’assise e gli eventuali reclami viene trasmesso al presidente del tribunale ove ha sede la corte d’assise
L’elenco dei giudici popolari di corte d’assise d’appello e gli eventuali reclami viene trasmesso al presidente del tribunale del capoluogo del distretto di corte d’appello.
Gli elenchi vengono rivisti e controllati anche alla luce degli eventuali reclami.

Vengono formati gli *albi definitivi* dei giudici popolari di corte d’assise  e dei giudici popolari di corte d’assise d’appello secondo l’ordine alfabetico e con numerazione progressiva, unificando gli elenchi dei vari mandamenti.
Gli albi definitivi sono approvati con decreto e trasmessi a ciascun comune per la *pubblicazione *della parte che lo riguarda. 
Avverso gli albi definitivi è possibile presentare *ricorso.*
Decorsi quindici giorni dalla pubblicazione degli albi definitivi, il presidente del Tribunale del capoluogo del distretto di Corte di Appello forma le l*iste generali dei giudici popolari ordinari* per le Corti di Assise di Appello e comunica le liste generali dei giudici popolari ordinari ai presidenti del Tribunale dei luoghi ove hanno sede le Corti di Assise. 
La stessa operazione compie il presidente del Tribunale del luogo ove ha sede la Corte di Assise relativamente ai giudici popolari della Corte stessa, escludendo dalle liste generali dei giudici popolari ordinari di Corte di Assise i giudici compresi in quelle per le Corti di Assise di Appello. 

Successivamente, in pubblica udienza, si procede all’estrazione per *sorteggio *da un’urna contenente tanti numeri quanti sono i numeri corrispondenti ai nominativi compresi negli albi definitivi fino al raggiungimento del numero dei giudici popolari prescritto. Il nominativo corrispondente al numero sorteggiato va a formare la *lista generale rispettivamente degli uomini e delle donne.*
In maniera analoga si procede per la formazione della lista dei *giudici popolari supplenti*.

Tutti gli iscritti nelle liste generali dei giudici popolari sono destinati a prestare servizio nel biennio successivo.
Ogni tre mesi la Corte d’Assise e la Corte d’Assise d’Appello estraggono 50 nominativi.
Entro 5 giorni dall’estrazione, il presidente fissa giorno e ora per la presentazione davanti a sè dei  giudici estratti. I giudici popolari estratti sono convocati anche oralmente a mezzo di agenti della forza pubblica. 
All’udienza il presidente *dispensa *i giudici popolari che ne fanno richiesta e risultano legittimamente impediti. Poi il presidente chiama a prestare servizio, nell'ordine di estrazione a sorte, tanti giudici popolari quanti ne occorrono per formare il collegio.
La nomina dura tre mesi, salvo prosecuzione del processo.
Coloro che hanno prestato servizio in una sessione d’assise non possono essere chiamati ad esercitare le loro funzioni nelle sessioni della parte rimanente del biennio. 
L’ufficio di giudice popolare è *obbligatorio*.
Chi, essendo chiamato a prestare tale servizio, non si presenta senza giustificato motivo, è condannato al pagamento di una somma da euro 2,58 a euro 15,49 nonchè alle spese dell’eventuale sospensione o del rinvio del dibattimento.
Per essere *esonerati dal servizio* si deve presentare certificato medico della ASL prima della comparizione o durante la seduta di comparizione per il giuramento.

I giudici popolari nominati ricevono un *compenso giornaliero* stabilito per legge e un rimborso per spese di viaggio se l'Ufficio è prestato fuori del comune di residenza.
Attualmente ai giudici popolari spetta un rimborso di *euro 25,82* per ogni giorno di effettivo esercizio della funzione. Per i lavoratori autonomi o lavoratori dipendenti senza diritto alla retribuzione nei giorni in cui esercitano la loro funzione, il rimborso è di *euro 51,65* per le prime 50 sedute e di *euro 56,81* per le udienze successive.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Corte d'Assise e Corte d'Assise d'appello.
> Ma su base volontaria, mentre in America ti chiamano.


in 10 anni ho imparato più cose su tradimento che andando a scuola :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembra che anche qui chiamino a campione


no, ti devi iscrivere in lista in comune. Io una volta ci avevo fatto un pensiero, da giovIne.

... non avevo letto il seguito


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Corte d'Assise e Corte d'Assise d'appello.
> Ma su base volontaria, mentre in America ti chiamano.


c'è una differenza sostanziale con la common law: da noi i giudici popolari emettono la sentenza assieme al presidente della giuria (che è un giudice) e al giudice a latere, ovvero tutti assieme analizzano le prove, emettono la sentenza con relativa pena (in caso di condanna) e scrivono le motivazioni (che sono la base per eventuali appelli o ricorsi per cassazione)
invece nella common law la giuria emette solo il verdetto, ovvero innocente o colpevole, su istruzioni del giudice, che prima spiega quali prove sono ammesse e quali no, e il giudice, sulla base del verdetto, stabilisce l'eventuale pena
questo perchè da loro l'imputato ha il diritto costituzionale di essere giudicato da suoi pari


----------



## Eliade (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *Ogni due anni* (anno dispari) i sindaci invitano con manifesti pubblici coloro che sono in possesso dei requisiti e non sono già iscritti negli albi definitivi dei giudici popolari, a chiedere di essere iscritti nell’elenco integrativo dei giudici popolari



Devono averli nascosti questi manifesti, da me intendo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> c'è una differenza sostanziale con la common law: da noi i giudici popolari emettono la sentenza assieme al presidente della giuria (che è un giudice) e al giudice a latere, ovvero tutti assieme analizzano le prove, emettono la sentenza con relativa pena (in caso di condanna) e scrivono le motivazioni (che sono la base per eventuali appelli o ricorsi per cassazione)
> invece nella common law la giuria emette solo il verdetto, ovvero innocente o colpevole, su istruzioni del giudice, che prima spiega quali prove sono ammesse e quali no, e il giudice, sulla base del verdetto, stabilisce l'eventuale pena
> questo perchè da loro l'imputato ha il diritto costituzionale di essere giudicato da suoi pari


infatti da noi è una figata, mi sarebbe piaciuto un casino ma non potendo scegliere il processo non me la sono sentita.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> errore macroscopico... spero che non sarai mai chiamata a far parte di una giuria popolare. Proprio chi l'ha uccisa potrebbe essere stato semplicemente molto prudente, e non aver lasciato tracce di sorta. Un assassino accorto non lascia mai impronte digitali in casa della vittima, cosa che potrebbe capitare a me, del tutto innocente, se fossi un suo conoscente. Poi è probabile sia lui, ma devi necessariamente trovare la prova che lo inchiodi.


Non si parla di impronte digitali in una stanza ma di tracce biologiche su indumenti intimi.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo vai cianciando, tu hai scritto sta porcata:
> 
> 
> 
> "Se così è" vuol dire che anche PER TE è oggettivamente così, e quindi MORALMENTE ma non materialmente quello è un assassino. MORALMENTE l'hai scritto tu, eh. Ed io dico che MORALMENTE un cazzo di nulla. Se uno lascia una bambina agonizzante in un prato dopo che le ha inferto due coltellate e quella muore per la perdita di sangue e l'ipotermia, CAZZO TU SEI MATERIALMENTE un assassino. E' sostanziale la differenza. Altro che non è stata uccisa, PORCA PUTTANA. Che poi la difesa possa usare sta teoria per alleggerire la posizione dell'indagato è un discorso, CHE TU SCRIVA CHE a) NON E' STATA UCCISA, c b) CHE SE E' COSI' QUELLO E' MORALMENTE (...) UN ASSASSINO è roba da ricovero. Vaffanculo.


Sai che mi hai anche rotto i coglioni?
Mettici davanti a quello che ho scritto un "diranno che" così capisci meglio, visto che non hai davvero capito un cazzo..
Tu e il dialogo state proprio su piani diversi.

Di quello che penso io non sai nulla.
Di quello che ho visto io quando ammazzano una persona e dicono fregnacce per assolvere non sai altrettanto un cazzo.
Quindi fammi il favore e regolati.

Veramente siamo fuori di testa...parti per la tangente in maniera assurda.

Se ogni cosa che dico (e ripeto non capisci né il tono né il succo) ti dà noia fai un favore al mondo. Non leggere, che se ogni volta scleri così ti fa male.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> già...
> mi piacerebbe sentire il commento di stermy, che è molto sensibile a questi argomenti!



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2014)

E Gigliola Guerinoni ve la ricordate? La mantide...


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2014)

*Ah*



Brunetta ha detto:


> 45 anni fa una poteva anche non denunciare una violenza di un conoscente che le dava un passaggio in macchina perché l'avrebbero tacciata di essere una zoccola.


Ah ecco,quindi è stato uno stupro....Senti un pò,e sta certezza da dove ti viene?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco,quindi è stato uno stupro....Senti un pò,e sta certezza da dove ti viene?


Ipotesi Come quella che sia una zoccola.


----------



## Zod (20 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> errore macroscopico... spero che non sarai mai chiamata a far parte di una giuria popolare. Proprio chi l'ha uccisa potrebbe essere stato semplicemente molto prudente, e non aver lasciato tracce di sorta. Un assassino accorto non lascia mai impronte digitali in casa della vittima, cosa che potrebbe capitare a me, del tutto innocente, se fossi un suo conoscente. Poi è probabile sia lui, ma devi necessariamente trovare la prova che lo inchiodi.


È difficile non lasciare tracce in un omicidio cruento. E comunque l'indiziato deve spiegare che ci fa il suo DNA sulla biancheria della vittima. Cosa che non ha fatto, negando una prova che per quanto statistica ha una sua valenza. Erano anni che cercavano quel DNA, ovvero il figlio illegittimo dell'autotrasportatore. Poi dovrebbe fornire un alibi, cosa che non ha fatto.  Il movente c'è. Il contatto visivo con la vittima anche. C'è poi il cantiere dove ha lavorato. La linea difensiva è la negazione totale, in quanto se anche ammettesse una relazione con la vittima poi rischierebbe di cadere in mille contraddizioni. Ma resta il suo DNA sulla vittima, unico presente. E resta il fatto che la moglie non gli ha fornito un alibi, e le celle telefoniche lo davano sul luogo del delitto. Con una accusa del genere, non si farebbe problemi a dover dichiarare di essere stato lì prima con una prostituta, o qualunque cosa vera o falsa che possa scagionarlo. Invece dichiara che stava a casa, la moglie non ricorda, e il suo DNA è sugli slip della vittima. Se non basta questo ...


----------



## Fantastica (21 Giugno 2014)

http://comunicazionedigenere.wordpr...ico-sfascia-famiglie-e-linciaggio-collettivo/


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È difficile non lasciare tracce in un omicidio cruento. E comunque l'indiziato deve spiegare che ci fa il suo DNA sulla biancheria della vittima. Cosa che non ha fatto, negando una prova che per quanto statistica ha una sua valenza. Erano anni che cercavano quel DNA, ovvero il figlio illegittimo dell'autotrasportatore. Poi dovrebbe fornire un alibi, cosa che non ha fatto.  Il movente c'è. Il contatto visivo con la vittima anche. C'è poi il cantiere dove ha lavorato. La linea difensiva è la negazione totale, in quanto se anche ammettesse una relazione con la vittima poi rischierebbe di cadere in mille contraddizioni. Ma resta il suo DNA sulla vittima, unico presente.* E resta il fatto che la moglie non gli ha fornito un alibi, e le celle telefoniche lo davano sul luogo del delitto. *Con una accusa del genere, non si farebbe problemi a dover dichiarare di essere stato lì prima con una prostituta, o qualunque cosa vera o falsa che possa scagionarlo. Invece dichiara che stava a casa, la moglie non ricorda, e il suo DNA è sugli slip della vittima. Se non basta questo ...


Non conoscevo questi due elementi, certo sommati al dna direi che appesantiscono molto la sua posizione, soprattutto la cella telefonica. Se era sul luogo del delitto all'ora in cui è stato commesso, allora è inchiodato.


----------



## Nobody (21 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma da noi esistono le giurie popolari come in america? Tipo quelle che si vedono nei film? Ecco perché il nano malefico è ancora in circolazione! Votano tutti per lui! :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


mio fratello proprio in questo periodo sta facendo il giudice popolare in un processo parecchio importante :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://comunicazionedigenere.wordpr...ico-sfascia-famiglie-e-linciaggio-collettivo/


Leggo nei commenti, alle osservazioni competenti e accurate del blog, che è difficile spiegare che non esiste la colpa della società per l'omicidio ma una mentalità diffusa che tende a definire sempre l'omicida totalmente estraneo. 
Io ho tentato una riflessione in questo senso.


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2014)

nel caso di Yara secondo me è probabile che l'assassino la conoscesse di vista ed abbia premeditato di caricarla sul furgone alla prima occasione, però l'abbandono in un campo secondo me potrebbe stare a significare che il resto dell'omicidio sia frutto di una certa improvvisazione, nel senso che il corpo non è stato di certo nascosto in modo accurato (come nei casi in cui il corpo non si trova, rendendo le indagini molto più difficili)

nel caso del marito, secondo me può essere un po' vero che a tutti prima o poi attraversano la mente pensieri orrendi, attimi di "follia", tuttavia la maggioranza delle persone, e quindi la società, non dà seguito a questi pensieri tetri ed anzi li rifugge
questo marito invece non solo ha pensato ad una possibile "soluzione", per quanto delirante, al suo problema, ma l'ha anche messa in atto, in pieno delirio narcisistico di onnipotenza, nel quale si è appunto visto "capace" di mettere a posto le cose per "migliorare" la propria vita...il che non è certo frutto della società, secondo me


----------



## Fantastica (21 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggo nei commenti, alle osservazioni competenti e accurate del blog, che è difficile spiegare che non esiste la colpa della società per l'omicidio ma una mentalità diffusa che tende a definire sempre l'omicida totalmente estraneo.
> Io ho tentato una riflessione in questo senso.


Lo so, l'ho visto e apprezzo. Ho pubblicqto questo link perché mi pare riassuma bene ciò che riguarda  "noi che non abbiamo ucciso", e faccia il punto sul linguaggio becero della stampa online.


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2014)

*E si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ipotesi Come quella che sia una zoccola.


Ipotesi un pò insensata.Perchè non dire la verità ai figli una volta adulti e vaccinati?Persa non perdi mai occasione.....alla fine ti riveli sempre per quello che sei.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ipotesi un pò insensata.Perchè non dire la verità ai figli una volta adulti e vaccinati?Persa non perdi mai occasione.....alla fine ti riveli sempre per quello che sei.


A parte sta fissa.
Il problema è un omicidio non la presunta zoccolaggine di una madre.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> nel caso di Yara secondo me è probabile che l'assassino la conoscesse di vista ed abbia premeditato di caricarla sul furgone alla prima occasione, però l'abbandono in un campo secondo me potrebbe stare a significare che il resto dell'omicidio sia frutto di una certa improvvisazione, nel senso che il corpo non è stato di certo nascosto in modo accurato (come nei casi in cui il corpo non si trova, rendendo le indagini molto più difficili)
> 
> nel caso del marito, secondo me può essere un po' vero che a tutti prima o poi attraversano la mente pensieri orrendi, attimi di "follia", tuttavia la maggioranza delle persone, e quindi la società, non dà seguito a questi pensieri tetri ed anzi li rifugge
> questo marito invece non solo ha pensato ad una possibile "soluzione", per quanto delirante, al suo problema, ma l'ha anche messa in atto, in pieno delirio narcisistico di onnipotenza, nel quale si è appunto visto "capace" di mettere a posto le cose per "migliorare" la propria vita...il che non è certo frutto della società, secondo me



Quoto...
anche se tu la fai troppo semplice...


----------



## Buscopann (22 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> nel caso di Yara secondo me è probabile che l'assassino la conoscesse di vista ed abbia premeditato di caricarla sul furgone alla prima occasione, però l'abbandono in un campo secondo me potrebbe stare a significare che il resto dell'omicidio sia frutto di una certa improvvisazione, nel senso che il corpo non è stato di certo nascosto in modo accurato (come nei casi in cui il corpo non si trova, rendendo le indagini molto più difficili)
> 
> nel caso del marito, secondo me può essere un po' vero che a tutti prima o poi attraversano la mente pensieri orrendi, attimi di "follia", tuttavia la maggioranza delle persone, e quindi la società, non dà seguito a questi pensieri tetri ed anzi li rifugge
> questo marito invece non solo ha pensato ad una possibile "soluzione", per quanto delirante, al suo problema, ma l'ha anche messa in atto, in pieno delirio narcisistico di onnipotenza, nel quale si è appunto visto "capace" di mettere a posto le cose per "migliorare" la propria vita...il che non è certo frutto della società, secondo me


Sul caso di Yara non mi esprimo perché la ricostruzione dei fatti non l'ha conosce nessuno nei dettagli a parte (forse) gli inquirenti. 
Per l'altro caso ti quoto con furore. È la stessa cosa che penso pure io. Se un ghanese esce la mattina e tira picconate alla gente non è che si può dare colpa alla società razzista. C'è gente che non sta affatto bene. Punto.

Buscopann


----------



## free (22 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Quoto...
> anche se tu la fai troppo semplice...


ho scritto tanto per il mio standard di 3 righe
mica è semplice:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

*Lo comprerò*

http://www.sulleregole.it/2014/05/28/il-perdono-responsabile-perche-il-carcere-non-serve-a-nulla/

“Continuavo a pensare che il carcere fosse utile; ma piano piano ho conosciuto meglio la sua realtà e i suoi effetti. Se il carcere non è una soluzione efficace, ci si arriva a chiedere: somministrando condanne, sto davvero esercitando giustizia?”La gran parte dei condannati a pene carcerarie torna a delinquere; la maggior parte di essi non viene riabilitata, come prescrive la Costituzione, ma semplicemente repressa, e privata di elementari diritti sanciti dalla nostra carta fondamentale – come ne vengono privati i loro cari; la condizione carceraria, per il sovrafollamento, la violenza fisica e psicologica, è di una durezza inconcepibile per chi non la viva, e questa durezza incoraggia tutt'altre tendenze che il desiderio di riabilitarsi; la cultura della retribuzione costringe le vittime dei crimini alla semplice ricerca della vendetta, senza potersi giovare di alcuna autentica riparazione, di alcuna genuina guarigione psicologica.
 È possibile pensare a forme diverse di sanzione, che coinvolgano vittime e condannati in un processo di concreta responsabilizzazione? In questo libro Gherardo Colombo indaga le basi di un nuovo concetto e di nuove pratiche di giustizia, la cosiddetta giustizia riparativa, che lentamente emergono negli ordinamenti internazionali e nel nostro. Pratiche che non riguardano solamente i tribunali e le carceri, ma incoraggiano un sostanziale rinnovamento nel tessuto profondo della nostra società: riguardano l’essenza stessa della convivenza civile.
Gherardo Colombo​


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.sulleregole.it/2014/05/28/il-perdono-responsabile-perche-il-carcere-non-serve-a-nulla/
> 
> “Continuavo a pensare che il carcere fosse utile; ma piano piano ho conosciuto meglio la sua realtà e i suoi effetti. Se il carcere non è una soluzione efficace, ci si arriva a chiedere: somministrando condanne, sto davvero esercitando giustizia?”La gran parte dei condannati a pene carcerarie torna a delinquere; la maggior parte di essi non viene riabilitata, come prescrive la Costituzione, ma semplicemente repressa, e privata di elementari diritti sanciti dalla nostra carta fondamentale – come ne vengono privati i loro cari; la condizione carceraria, per il sovrafollamento, la violenza fisica e psicologica, è di una durezza inconcepibile per chi non la viva, e questa durezza incoraggia tutt'altre tendenze che il desiderio di riabilitarsi; la cultura della retribuzione costringe le vittime dei crimini alla semplice ricerca della vendetta, senza potersi giovare di alcuna autentica riparazione, di alcuna genuina guarigione psicologica.
> È possibile pensare a forme diverse di sanzione, che coinvolgano vittime e condannati in un processo di concreta responsabilizzazione? In questo libro Gherardo Colombo indaga le basi di un nuovo concetto e di nuove pratiche di giustizia, la cosiddetta giustizia riparativa, che lentamente emergono negli ordinamenti internazionali e nel nostro. Pratiche che non riguardano solamente i tribunali e le carceri, ma incoraggiano un sostanziale rinnovamento nel tessuto profondo della nostra società: riguardano l’essenza stessa della convivenza civile.
> Gherardo Colombo​


Basta condannarli a pagare un mutuo
lavorando onestamente

Finito lì.


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.sulleregole.it/2014/05/28/il-perdono-responsabile-perche-il-carcere-non-serve-a-nulla/
> 
> “Continuavo a pensare che il carcere fosse utile; ma piano piano ho conosciuto meglio la sua realtà e i suoi effetti. Se il carcere non è una soluzione efficace, ci si arriva a chiedere: somministrando condanne, sto davvero esercitando giustizia?”La gran parte dei condannati a pene carcerarie torna a delinquere; la maggior parte di essi non viene riabilitata, come prescrive la Costituzione, ma semplicemente repressa, e privata di elementari diritti sanciti dalla nostra carta fondamentale – come ne vengono privati i loro cari; la condizione carceraria, per il sovrafollamento, la violenza fisica e psicologica, è di una durezza inconcepibile per chi non la viva, e questa durezza incoraggia tutt'altre tendenze che il desiderio di riabilitarsi; la cultura della retribuzione costringe le vittime dei crimini alla semplice ricerca della vendetta, senza potersi giovare di alcuna autentica riparazione, di alcuna genuina guarigione psicologica.
> È possibile pensare a forme diverse di sanzione, che coinvolgano vittime e condannati in un processo di concreta responsabilizzazione? In questo libro Gherardo Colombo indaga le basi di un nuovo concetto e di nuove pratiche di giustizia, la cosiddetta giustizia riparativa, che lentamente emergono negli ordinamenti internazionali e nel nostro. Pratiche che non riguardano solamente i tribunali e le carceri, ma incoraggiano un sostanziale rinnovamento nel tessuto profondo della nostra società: riguardano l’essenza stessa della convivenza civile.
> Gherardo Colombo​


Non diventero' mai Ministro della Giustizia ma dipendesse da  me trasformerei tutte le carceri i in Hotel a 4 *
e proibirei arresti assurdi di 24/48 h o per banalita' alla Maroni.

Usiamoli sti benedetti braccialetti elettronici.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Non diventero' mai Ministro della Giustizia *ma dipendesse da  me trasformerei tutte le carceri i in Hotel a 4 *
> e proibirei arresti assurdi di 24/48 h o per banalita' alla Maroni.
> 
> Usiamoli sti benedetti braccialetti elettronici.


A sto punto anche meno male, direi.


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A sto punto anche meno male, direi.


Invece servirebbe un ambiente sereno pulito allegro per far capire a molti come vivere in serenita' .

Non e' certo logica ne umana la situazione attuale delle carceri italiane.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Invece servirebbe un ambiente sereno pulito allegro per far capire a molti come vivere in serenita' .
> 
> Non e' certo logica ne umana la situazione attuale delle carceri italiane.


Tu sei di gran lunga troppo, troppo buona. Certe volte pari finta, fuori dalla realtà. Mi fai una tenerezza infinita, stramaledetta Milano.


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei di gran lunga troppo, troppo buona. Certe volte pari finta, fuori dalla realtà. Mi fai una tenerezza infinita, stramaledetta Milano.


Vuoi commuovermi?

Ho ereditato il carattere da  mio papa'.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2014)

*cERTP*



disincantata ha detto:


> Invece servirebbe un ambiente sereno pulito allegro per far capire a molti come vivere in serenita' .
> 
> Non e' certo logica ne umana la situazione attuale delle carceri italiane.


E mi sembra giusto no?Direi giustissimo.In italia ci sono famiglie oneste che faticano ad arrivare alla fine del mese,giovani laureati disoccupati,pensionati che vivono al limite dell'indigenza,e Disincantata trasformerebbe le carceri in hotel a 4 stelle,ambienti puliti con vasche ad idromassaggio,sala cinema...,allegria e servizio in camera,chiaramente il tutto a spese del contribuente....E cazzo poveri delinquenti no?Ma si,infondo anche stupratori e assassini hanno diritto ad una permanenza in carcere agiata e con tutti confort,poverini.....Ecco,a me sembra di aver letto che Brunetta sia un insegnante..,e Disincantata madre di due figli...,il messaggio che passa è che se trasformiamo le carceri in hotel a 4 stelle i delinquenti capiranno come vivere in serenità.Adesso giudicate voi,e fatevi un'idea del perchè questo paese va di merda,adesso ditemi voi se si può leggere una cosa del genere.Sarei per il rispetto delle opinioni altrui,ma quando è troppo è troppo.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta condannarli a pagare un mutuo
> lavorando onestamente
> 
> Finito lì.


Un carcere anche quello....:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vuoi commuovermi?
> 
> Ho ereditato il carattere da mio papa'.


E quand'è stato canonizzato?


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mi sembra giusto no?Direi giustissimo.In italia ci sono famiglie oneste che faticano ad arrivare alla fine del mese,giovani laureati disoccupati,pensionati che vivono al limite dell'indigenza,e Disincantata trasformerebbe le carceri in hotel a 4 stelle,ambienti puliti con vasche ad idromassaggio,sala cinema...,allegria e servizio in camera,chiaramente il tutto a spese del contribuente....E cazzo poveri delinquenti no?Ma si,infondo anche stupratori e assassini hanno diritto ad una permanenza in carcere agiata e con tutti confort,poverini.....Ecco,a me sembra di aver letto che Brunetta sia un insegnante..,e Disincantata madre di due figli...,il messaggio che passa è che se trasformiamo le carceri in hotel a 4 stelle i delinquenti capiranno come vivere in serenità.Adesso giudicate voi,e fatevi un'idea del perchè questo paese va di merda,adesso ditemi voi se si può leggere una cosa del genere.Sarei per il rispetto delle opinioni altrui,ma quando è troppo è troppo.


Tu mi odi e ti vengono i brividi a vedermi apparire, ma ti quoto lo stesso...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mi sembra giusto no?Direi giustissimo.In italia ci sono famiglie oneste che faticano ad arrivare alla fine del mese,giovani laureati disoccupati,pensionati che vivono al limite dell'indigenza,e Disincantata trasformerebbe le carceri in hotel a 4 stelle,ambienti puliti con vasche ad idromassaggio,sala cinema...,allegria e servizio in camera,chiaramente il tutto a spese del contribuente....E cazzo poveri delinquenti no?Ma si,infondo anche stupratori e assassini hanno diritto ad una permanenza in carcere agiata e con tutti confort,poverini.....Ecco,a me sembra di aver letto che Brunetta sia un insegnante..,e Disincantata madre di due figli...,il messaggio che passa è che se trasformiamo le carceri in hotel a 4 stelle i delinquenti capiranno come vivere in serenità.Adesso giudicate voi,e fatevi un'idea del perchè questo paese va di merda,adesso ditemi voi se si può leggere una cosa del genere.Sarei per il rispetto delle opinioni altrui,ma quando è troppo è troppo.


No certo non un carcere a 4 stelle se no si potrebbe verificare l'ipotesi che tutti gli indigenti ci vorrebbero entrare :mrgreen: Certo è che sarebbe il caso di attivare quelle carceri i cui lavori sono iniziati anni fa e che sono attualmente incompiuti se si vogliono evitare ogni tot di tempo amnistie di massa  e cercare di rendere vivibili le carceri se non altro per tentare quale sistema di rieducazione necessario in ogni civiltà sana. io sono per l'applicabilità della pena ma questo non può prescindere dal concetto di carceri adeguate in senso minimalista


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mi sembra giusto no?Direi giustissimo.In italia ci sono famiglie oneste che faticano ad arrivare alla fine del mese,giovani laureati disoccupati,pensionati che vivono al limite dell'indigenza,e Disincantata trasformerebbe le carceri in hotel a 4 stelle,ambienti puliti con vasche ad idromassaggio,sala cinema...,allegria e servizio in camera,chiaramente il tutto a spese del contribuente....E cazzo poveri delinquenti no?Ma si,infondo anche stupratori e assassini hanno diritto ad una permanenza in carcere agiata e con tutti confort,poverini.....Ecco,a me sembra di aver letto che Brunetta sia un insegnante..,e Disincantata madre di due figli...,il messaggio che passa è che se trasformiamo le carceri in hotel a 4 stelle i delinquenti capiranno come vivere in serenità.Adesso giudicate voi,e fatevi un'idea del perchè questo paese va di merda,adesso ditemi voi se si può leggere una cosa del genere.Sarei per il rispetto delle opinioni altrui,ma quando è troppo è troppo.


ad ogni modo il degrado nelle carceri  svlisce il cittadino onesto e non rende giustizia alle povere vittime .


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mi sembra giusto no?Direi giustissimo.In italia ci sono famiglie oneste che faticano ad arrivare alla fine del mese,giovani laureati disoccupati,pensionati che vivono al limite dell'indigenza,e Disincantata trasformerebbe le carceri in hotel a 4 stelle,ambienti puliti con vasche ad idromassaggio,sala cinema...,allegria e servizio in camera,chiaramente il tutto a spese del contribuente....E cazzo poveri delinquenti no?Ma si,infondo anche stupratori e assassini hanno diritto ad una permanenza in carcere agiata e con tutti confort,poverini.....Ecco,a me sembra di aver letto che Brunetta sia un insegnante..,e Disincantata madre di due figli...,il messaggio che passa è che se trasformiamo le carceri in hotel a 4 stelle i delinquenti capiranno come vivere in serenità.Adesso giudicate voi,e fatevi un'idea del perchè questo paese va di merda,adesso ditemi voi se si può leggere una cosa del genere.Sarei per il rispetto delle opinioni altrui,ma quando è troppo è troppo.



Quoto
Io ho il dente avvellanato da ieri per questo:
http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cron...o-dice-la-perizia-del-tribunale_2053224.shtml

Hanno stabilito che non ucciderà più....quindi chi se ne fotte se ha ammazzato suo figlio, l'importante è che non ci siano più rischi

:sbatti::bleah: 12 anni


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Io ho il dente avvellanato da ieri per questo:
> http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cron...o-dice-la-perizia-del-tribunale_2053224.shtml
> 
> ...


sono contenta per i due figli rimasti; il povero piccolino ucciso forse preferirebbe questo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *sono contenta per i due figli rimasti*; il povero piccolino ucciso forse preferirebbe questo.




Io sono preoccupata che quei due bimbi crescano con un'assassina
No, scusate non ci sto dentro


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No certo non un carcere a 4 stelle se no si potrebbe verificare l'ipotesi che tutti gli indigenti ci vorrebbero entrare :mrgreen: Certo è che sarebbe il caso di attivare quelle carceri i cui lavori sono iniziati anni fa e che sono attualmente incompiuti se si vogliono evitare ogni tot di tempo amnistie di massa  e cercare di rendere vivibili le carceri se non altro per tentare quale sistema di rieducazione necessario in ogni civiltà sana. io sono per l'applicabilità della pena ma questo non può prescindere dal concetto di carceri adeguate in senso minimalista


Ci sono appunto delle vie di mezzo tra l'albergo a 4 stelle e la situazione attuale.
E' giusto che ci sia un'adeguatezza ed è giusto comunque che anche chi delinque abbia illesa la sua dignità di essere umano, ma non è corretto che gli siano date determinate cose.
Io devo lavorare, devo pagare le tasse, puntuale mi arriva un affitto o un mutuo ogni mese che Cristo manda in terra, devo fare la spesa, devo mantenere la mia famiglia, devo mettere da parte 2 euro alla settimana per riuscire a prendere una pizza alla fine del mese...e questi dovrebbero essere messi in una situazione da albergo a 4 stelle, serviti e riveriti, per capire che la serenità è meglio di quello che hanno fatto?
Sticazzi...la serenità non ce l'ho io e ce la deve avere uno che violenta e ammazza un bambino? O che ammazza benzinai e tabaccai e gioiellieri a suon di rapine? O che truffa per miliardi?
No, non sono per niente d'accordo...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono contenta per i due figli rimasti; il povero piccolino ucciso forse preferirebbe questo.


Gesù Minni.


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Io ho il dente avvellanato da ieri per questo:
> http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cron...o-dice-la-perizia-del-tribunale_2053224.shtml
> 
> ...


Preferisco evitare di rispondere...molto meglio...


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo il degrado nelle carceri  svlisce il cittadino onesto e non rende giustizia alle povere vittime .


Il carcere deve essere un luogo dignitoso dove poter vivere almeno umanamente.Fine.In albergo a 4 stelle mandiamoci i poveri italiani che non riescono a pagare il mutuo di casa,che dormono nelle macchine,che vivono di stenti senza un tetto.Del resto sti cazzi,preferisco aiutare le persone oneste e che cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono appunto delle vie di mezzo tra l'albergo a 4 stelle e la situazione attuale.
> E' giusto che ci sia un'adeguatezza ed è giusto comunque che anche chi delinque abbia illesa la sua dignità di essere umano, ma non è corretto che gli siano date determinate cose.
> Io devo lavorare, devo pagare le tasse, puntuale mi arriva un affitto o un mutuo ogni mese che Cristo manda in terra, devo fare la spesa, devo mantenere la mia famiglia, devo mettere da parte 2 euro alla settimana per riuscire a prendere una pizza alla fine del mese...e questi dovrebbero essere messi in una situazione da albergo a 4 stelle, serviti e riveriti, per capire che la serenità è meglio di quello che hanno fatto?
> Sticazzi...la serenità non ce l'ho io e ce la deve avere uno che violenta e ammazza un bambino? O che ammazza benzinai e tabaccai e gioiellieri a suon di rapine? O che truffa per miliardi?
> No, non sono per niente d'accordo...


Quoto tutto, non il tuo problema.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono appunto delle vie di mezzo tra l'albergo a 4 stelle e la situazione attuale.
> E' giusto che ci sia un'adeguatezza ed è giusto comunque che anche chi delinque abbia illesa la sua dignità di essere umano, ma non è corretto che gli siano date determinate cose.
> Io devo lavorare, devo pagare le tasse, puntuale mi arriva un affitto o un mutuo ogni mese che Cristo manda in terra, devo fare la spesa, devo mantenere la mia famiglia, devo mettere da parte 2 euro alla settimana per riuscire a prendere una pizza alla fine del mese...e questi dovrebbero essere messi in una situazione da albergo a 4 stelle, serviti e riveriti, per capire che la serenità è meglio di quello che hanno fatto?
> Sticazzi...la serenità non ce l'ho io e ce la deve avere uno che violenta e ammazza un bambino? O che ammazza benzinai e tabaccai e gioiellieri a suon di rapine? O che truffa per miliardi?
> No, non sono per niente d'accordo...


Appunto certezza della pena, qualsiasi pena, in un contesto adeguato ma certo non di lusso, il minimalista intendeva questo, spazio adeguato nelle celle possibilità di essere arrivi nella vita carceraria lavorando, tutto qui


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono preoccupata che quei due bimbi crescano con un'assassina
> No, scusate non ci sto dentro


non è un killer...chissà che genere di cortocircuito ha avuto quel giorno.va seguita , ovviamente , ma è indubbio che ami i suoi figli


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gesù Minni.


ti voglo così bene che quasi mi viene da piangere


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

*allora*

Domani vostro marito ammazza vostro figlio. Dopo 12 anni voi siete felici che vostro marito possa tornare a casa e crescere il figlio rimasto

La vostra babysitter ammazza un bimbo che curava, dopo 12 anni esce di galera e voi siete contente così può continuare a curare vostro figlio..

E no, perchè facile fare i buoni quando le cose non ci toccano, applicatele alla vostra vita, e poi quando l'assassino di vostro figlio si è fatto 12 anni di carcere, in isolamento da tutto, potendo lavorare, finendo in tv ecc ecc torna libero, mandategli anche un mazzo di fiori per festeggiare la riabilitazione
Per me quel bimbo ammazzato a Cogne può essere mio figlio e non esiste proprio che sta stronza possa tornare a vivere una vita normale, NON ESISTE


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il carcere deve essere un luogo dignitoso dove poter vivere almeno umanamente.Fine.In albergo a 4 stelle mandiamoci i poveri italiani che non riescono a pagare il mutuo di casa,che dormono nelle macchine,che vivono di stenti senza un tetto.Del resto sti cazzi,preferisco aiutare le persone oneste e che cazzo.


Comunque sai che certe volte leggendo i temini di Minni mi viene da pensare che nel ventennio del secolo scorso avrebbe potuto ben scrivere i manifesti di propaganda fassisti? Cazzo se le viene bene. Tipo "cittadino fassista, ricorda che il degrado delle carceri svilisce anche te, per una giustizia equa e dignitosa vota la pena di morte". Robe così.


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto certezza della pena, qualsiasi pena, in un contesto adeguato ma certo non di lusso, il minimalista intendeva questo, spazio adeguato nelle celle possibilità di essere arrivi nella vita carceraria lavorando, tutto qui


Il grandissimo problema in Italia è che la pena certa non esiste.
il grandissimo problema in Italia è che chi viene ucciso è il colpevole. Colpevole di essersi fatto ammazzare e di aver smosso un sistema fallimentare.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Domani vostro marito ammazza vostro figlio. Dopo 12 anni voi siete felici che vostro marito possa tornare a casa e crescere il figlio rimasto
> 
> La vostra babysitter ammazza un bimbo che curava, dopo 12 anni esce di galera e voi siete contente così può continuare a curare vostro figlio..
> 
> ...


non so più come dirlo; in tema di giustizia non funziona così, grazie al cielo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so più come dirlo; in tema di giustizia non funziona così, grazie al cielo.


voglio vedere se il cielo lo ringrazi se dovesse capitare ai tuoi cari. Ripeto facile fare quelli comprensivi e caritatevoli

Invece per me è un peccato
Se chi ha scritto quelle leggi assurde avesse pensato che il figlio ucciso fosse il suo la Franzoni con il cazzo che vede la luce del sole
Scusa ma mi va il sangue al cervello davanti a queste cose


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti voglo così bene che quasi mi viene da piangere


Firma nuova e vaffanculo a tutti.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque sai che certe volte leggendo i temini di Minni mi viene da pensare che nel ventennio del secolo scorso avrebbe potuto ben scrivere i manifesti di propaganda fassisti? Cazzo se le viene bene. Tipo "cittadino fassista, ricorda che il degrado delle carceri svilisce anche te, per una giustizia equa e dignitosa vota la pena di morte". Robe così.


A me impressiona e scandalizza leggere disincantata....


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Domani vostro marito ammazza vostro figlio. Dopo 12 anni voi siete felici che vostro marito possa tornare a casa e crescere il figlio rimasto
> 
> La vostra babysitter ammazza un bimbo che curava, dopo 12 anni esce di galera e voi siete contente così può continuare a curare vostro figlio..
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo.E tiu dico di più:a me fa schifo pure il marito della franzoni,ma schifo veramente,mio figlio è dentro casa con la testa squarciata,e mia moglie invece di piangerlo mi dice:NE FACCIAMO SUBITO UN ALTRO?MA VI SEMBRA NORMALE?


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> v*oglio vedere se il cielo lo ringrazi se dovesse capitare ai tuoi cari. Ripeto facile fare quelli comprensivi e caritatevoli*
> 
> Invece per me è un peccato
> Se chi ha scritto quelle leggi assurde avesse pensato che il figlio ucciso fosse il suo la Franzoni con il cazzo che vede la luce del sole
> Scusa ma mi va il sangue al cervello davanti a queste cose


ma ti pare che si debba partire da questi presupposti per decidere delle pene?
alla faccia del medioevo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.E tiu dico di più:a me fa schifo pure il marito della franzoni,ma schifo veramente,mio figlio è dentro casa con la testa squarciata,e mia moglie invece di piangerlo mi dice:NE FACCIAMO SUBITO UN ALTRO?MA VI SEMBRA NORMALE?


Già detto che lui è se è possibile, peggio di lei
Vai a letto con la donna che ha ammazzato tuo figlio e la rimetti incinta. Sei da rinchiudere


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2014)

*si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Già detto che lui è se è possibile, peggio di lei
> Vai a letto con la donna che ha ammazzato tuo figlio e la rimetti incinta. Sei da rinchiudere


Perfetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il grandissimo problema in Italia è che la pena certa non esiste.
> il grandissimo problema in Italia è che chi viene ucciso è il colpevole. Colpevole di essersi fatto ammazzare e di aver smosso un sistema fallimentare.


Il grandissimo problema è l'incertezza della pena applicata peraltro secondo dei distinguo che variano da giudice a giudice, in questo la responsabilità dei giudici e' notevole e andrebbe rivisto il sistema ma si tanto ci mette bocca la politica "ad personam" non si riuscirà a fare nulla e a trovare un punto di incontro. Sul tema delle carceri come edifici già detto non so quante carceri incompiuti ci siano sul territorio nazionale ma ad occhio e croce sono diverse


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.


Per non parlare dell'altro figlio e dell'insegnamento che passa
"Sai tesoro, la tua mamma ha ammazzato tuo fratello, ma dato che non è una cosa così grave io ho pensato che avremmo potuto mettere al mondo un altro bambino. Perchè sai, lei è una brava persona (per inciso può succedere a tutti di ammazzare il rpoprio figlio, che vuoi che sia!) solo che purtroppo in Italia quando ammazzi un bambino devi stare qualche anno in carcere. Quidni adesso la tua mamma torna da te e da tuo fratello e finalmente potremo vivere tutti sereni, come se nulla fosse successo"
io mi auguro che quei due bambini siano seguiti da bravi psicologi e assistenti sociali perchè stanno in una famiglia di deficienti poveri loro


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il grandissimo problema è l'incertezza della pena applicata peraltro secondo dei distinguo che variano da giudice a giudice, in questo la responsabilità dei giudici e' notevole e andrebbe rivisto il sistema ma si tanto ci mette bocca la politica "ad personam" non si riuscirà a fare nulla e a trovare un punto di incontro. Sul tema delle carceri come edifici già detto non so quante carceri incompiuti ci siano sul territorio nazionale ma ad occhio e croce sono diverse


condivido


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Per non parlare dell'altro figlio e dell'insegnamento che passa
> "Sai tesoro, la tua mamma ha ammazzato tuo fratello, ma dato che non è una cosa così grave io ho pensato che avremmo potuto mettere al mondo un altro bambino. Perchè sai, lei è una brava persona (per inciso può succedere a tutti di ammazzare il rpoprio figlio, che vuoi che sia!) solo che purtroppo in Italia quando ammazzi un bambino devi stare qualche anno in carcere. Quidni adesso la tua mamma torna da te e da tuo fratello e finalmente potremo vivere tutti sereni, come se nulla fosse successo"
> io mi auguro che quei due bambini siano seguiti da bravi psicologi e assistenti sociali perchè stanno in una famiglia di deficienti poveri loro


Deficienti?credo che il termine più congruo sia"delinquenti"altro che deficienti...


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per non parlare dell'altro figlio e dell'insegnamento che passa
> "Sai tesoro, la tua mamma ha ammazzato tuo fratello, ma dato che non è una cosa così grave io ho pensato che avremmo potuto mettere al mondo un altro bambino. Perchè sai, lei è una brava persona (per inciso può succedere a tutti di ammazzare il rpoprio figlio, che vuoi che sia!) solo che purtroppo in Italia quando ammazzi un bambino devi stare qualche anno in carcere. Quidni adesso la tua mamma torna da te e da tuo fratello e finalmente potremo vivere tutti sereni, come se nulla fosse successo"
> io mi auguro che quei due bambini siano seguiti da bravi psicologi e assistenti sociali perchè stanno in una famiglia di deficienti poveri loro


A me vengono i brividi


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per non parlare dell'altro figlio e dell'insegnamento che passa
> "Sai tesoro, *la tua mamma ha ammazzato tuo fratello*, ma dato che non è una cosa così grave io ho pensato che avremmo potuto mettere al mondo un altro bambino. Perchè sai, lei è una brava persona (per inciso può succedere a tutti di ammazzare il rpoprio figlio, che vuoi che sia!) solo che purtroppo in Italia quando ammazzi un bambino devi stare qualche anno in carcere. Quidni adesso la tua mamma torna da te e da tuo fratello e finalmente potremo vivere tutti sereni, come se nulla fosse successo"
> io mi auguro che quei due bambini siano seguiti da bravi psicologi e assistenti sociali perchè stanno in una famiglia di deficienti poveri loro


Ma il marito sarà convinto (autoconvinto in realtà) che non è stata lei. Pensa un po'.


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il grandissimo problema è l'incertezza della pena applicata peraltro secondo dei distinguo che variano da giudice a giudice, in questo la responsabilità dei giudici e' notevole e andrebbe rivisto il sistema ma si tanto ci mette bocca la politica "ad personam" non si riuscirà a fare nulla e a trovare un punto di incontro. Sul tema delle carceri come edifici già detto non so quante carceri incompiuti ci siano sul territorio nazionale ma ad occhio e croce sono diverse


Mi sembra palese che ci sia una responsabilità...e queste responsabilità sono scontate dalla società, non da chi delinque.
Sulle carceri incompiute c'è anche da dire che bisognerebbe anche trovare il personale che gestisca i detenuti...e non è mica cosa facile...e non è nemmeno una cosa che riescono a fare in molti...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il marito sarà convinto (autoconvinto in realtà) che non è stata lei. Pensa un po'.


Io credo che lui lo sappia benissimo
Che cazzo vuoi esser convinto? Dopo un processo le prove e tutto ilresto
Un dubbio lo devi avere e questo già basta a non fartela sfiorare a vita, se non sei un deficiente vero


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il marito sarà convinto (autoconvinto in realtà) che non è stata lei. Pensa un po'.


Marito, suoceri, genitori e tutta la sacra famiglia lo sanno...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il marito sarà convinto (autoconvinto in realtà) che non è stata lei. Pensa un po'.


Probabile, doveva scegliere o abbandonarla o seguirla, non aveva alte possibilità se la segui devi crederle se no è aberrante


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che lui lo sappia benissimo
> Che cazzo vuoi esser convinto? Dopo un processo le prove e tutto ilresto
> Un dubbio lo devi avere e questo già basta a non fartela sfiorare a vita, se non sei un deficiente vero


Ma ce n'è di gente che si illude di qualcosa perchè la verità altrimenti peserebbe troppo. A tanti livelli. Questo del marito è ovviamente patologico, o deficiente vero come dici tu.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ce n'è di gente che si illude di qualcosa perchè la verità altrimenti peserebbe troppo. A tanti livelli. Questo del marito è ovviamente patologico, o deficiente vero come dici tu.


Ma cazzo è morto un bambino. Suo figlio è stato ucciso
Non si sta illudendo di aver sposato una vergine e invece tutti sanno che è una porno star.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sembra palese che ci sia una responsabilità...e queste responsabilità sono scontate dalla società, non da chi delinque.
> Sulle carceri incompiute c'è anche da dire che bisognerebbe anche trovare il personale che gestisca i detenuti...e non è mica cosa facile...e non è nemmeno una cosa che riescono a fare in molti...


La responsabilità è di un sistema divenuto fallace nel tempo perché ci hanno pensato i politici a modificarlo
per le PROPRIE esigenze  questo è e sintanto  che ci vorranno metter bocca come fosse una battaglia  tra guelfi e ghibellini col cappero che si risolve, ci vorrebbe una maturità civile che in Italia nemmeno nel 3000 avremo :mrgreen:  Quindi ci arrabattiamo come è nostra indole :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cazzo è morto un bambino. Suo figlio è stato ucciso
> Non si sta illudendo di aver sposato una vergine e invece tutti sanno che è una porno star.


Farfalla cara un uomo avrebbe preso le distanze,un coglione senza palle avrebbe creduto alla moglie....basta guardarlo in faccia quel demente...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cazzo è morto un bambino. Suo figlio è stato ucciso
> Non si sta illudendo di aver sposato una vergine e invece tutti sanno che è una porno star.


Stai calma e non farti prendere la mano dall'indigno. Respira, inspira, così. Ragiona un attimo e trova un'altra spiegazione. Avanti. Un'altra che non sia che è deficiente o matto, che vabbè lo sappiamo.


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stai calma e non farti prendere la mano dall'indigno. Respira, inspira, così. Ragiona un attimo e trova un'altra spiegazione. Avanti. Un'altra che non sia che è deficiente o matto, che vabbè lo sappiamo.


Qualsiasi spiegazione sarebbe una cazzata grande come una casa...
Capisco tutto, ma sterle accanto e farci un altro figlio dopo un anno da che era stato ammazzato l'altro è completamente da imbecilli.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Marito, suoceri, genitori e tutta la sacra famiglia lo sanno...


anche secondo me
e aggiungo che se non avessero fatto muro e anche fatto partire calunnie assurde contro il vicinato, a quest'ora lei paradossalmente sarebbe già libera, perchè non avrebbero perso tempo a cercare di incasinare tutto durante i 3 gradi di giudizio, invece così lei è andata dentro solo a condanna definitiva


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

pure quella volpe di taormina è stato fondamentale 





free ha detto:


> anche secondo me
> e aggiungo che se non avessero fatto muro e anche fatto partire calunnie assurde contro il vicinato, a quest'ora lei paradossalmente sarebbe già libera, perchè non avrebbero perso tempo a cercare di incasinare tutto durante i 3 gradi di giudizio, invece così lei è andata dentro solo a condanna definitiva


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Un carcere anche quello....:mrgreen:


Ma riflettiamo sempre che i detenuti sono mantenuti con le nostre tasse...
come i funzionari inps....


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure quella volpe di taormina è stato fondamentale



Minervuccia, lo sai che c'è Joey che ti sta scarrozzando in giro per il forum?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Il carcere deve essere un luogo dignitoso dove poter vivere almeno umanamente.Fine.In albergo a 4 stelle mandiamoci i poveri italiani* che non riescono a pagare il mutuo di casa,che dormono nelle macchine,che vivono di stenti senza un tetto.Del resto sti cazzi,preferisco aiutare le persone oneste e che cazzo.


ma infatti non credo, o almeno spero sia così, che ci siano italiani che chiedano alberghi per i detenuti... solo luoghi dignitosi. Tra i tanti a chiederlo tra gli altri sono proprio gli agenti della polizia penitenziaria.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma riflettiamo sempre che i detenuti sono mantenuti con le nostre tasse...
> come i funzionari inps....


e quindi?


----------



## Hellseven (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e quindi?


Forse il Conte li vuole utilizzare come manodopera per i lavori pubblici, gratis, acqua e sbobba sotto al sole, con la palla al piede, tipo film di gangster anni 30 ?
O li vuole proprio lanciare da cargo in volo nel bel mezzo del mare nostrum, alla Videla ....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti non credo, o almeno spero sia così, che ci siano italiani che chiedano alberghi per i detenuti... *solo luoghi dignitosi*. Tra i tanti a chiederlo tra gli altri sono proprio gli agenti della polizia penitenziaria.


Mi dai una definizione per cortesia


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> Minervuccia, lo sai che c'è Joey che ti sta scarrozzando in giro per il forum?:mrgreen:


ma pure prima .


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Io ho letto Disincantata e ho capito che, in riferimento a quanto ho postato io di Gherardo Colombo, ha scritto che le carceri sono in massima parte inutili perché la detenzione non recupera nessuno e si potrebbero trovare pene diverse da quella detentiva, utilizzando i braccialetti elettronici che permettono il controllo passo passo dei condannati che potrebbero uscire solo per lavori forzati-socialmente utili e poi rientrare a casa, invece che in cella.
Gli edifici, che si trovano ora in belle zone centrali, potrebbero essere utilizzati diversamente.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho letto Disincantata e ho capito che, in riferimento a quanto ho postato io di Gherardo Colombo, ha scritto che le carceri sono in massima parte inutili perché la detenzione non recupera nessuno e si potrebbero trovare pene diverse da quella detentiva, utilizzando i braccialetti elettronici che permettono il controllo passo passo dei condannati che potrebbero uscire solo per lavori forzati-socialmente utili e *poi rientrare a casa*, invece che in cella.
> Gli edifici, che si trovano ora in belle zone centrali, potrebbero essere utilizzati diversamente.


A farsi delle belle cenette con la famiglia e gli amici. A ricevere amiche con cui divertirsi
Un'ideona davvero
Facciamo che dopo i lavori forzati tornando in carcere. 



P.S. Ovvio che parlo di assassini o crimini simili


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cazzo è morto un bambino. Suo figlio è stato ucciso
> Non si sta illudendo di aver sposato una vergine e invece tutti sanno che è una porno star.


Premetto che quell'uomo non lo comprendo, anche se capisco (avendo letto le intercettazioni ambientali) che tutta la famiglia si sia sentita corresponsabile perché lei era fuori come un balcone, le parlavano in terza persona chiamandola "bimba"!!

Tu esprimi un sentire diffuso che considera fondamentale la punizione, come fosse anche un risarcimento, un segno di rispetto per la vittima.
Ma non funziona così se parzialmente. Se fosse una vera punizione si dovrebbe reintrodurre la pena di morte e la tortura, per compensare i delitti contro i più deboli. Questo è un pensiero superato da almeno 200 anni perché renderebbe tutti noi corresponsabili di quelle morti e torture che neppure c0ostituiscono un deterrente.
Non è che io e tu non ammazziamo i figli per timore della pena e non è che la Franzoni l'ha ucciso pensando di inventarsi una balla (come quell'essere di Motta Visconti) e farla franca, lei è andata fuori di testa.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A farsi delle belle cenette con la famiglia e gli amici. A ricevere amiche con cui divertirsi
> Un'ideona davvero
> Facciamo che dopo i lavori forzati tornando in carcere.
> 
> ...


pragmaticamente c'è molta più utiità sociale in un progetto del genere che "chiudere e buttare la chiave".


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premetto che quell'uomo non lo comprendo, anche se capisco (avendo letto le intercettazioni ambientali) che tutta la famiglia si sia sentita corresponsabile perché lei era fuori come un balcone, le parlavano in terza persona chiamandola "bimba"!!
> 
> Tu esprimi un sentire diffuso che considera fondamentale la punizione, come fosse anche un risarcimento, un segno di rispetto per la vittima.
> Ma non funziona così se parzialmente. Se fosse una vera punizione si dovrebbe reintrodurre la pena di morte e la tortura, per compensare i delitti contro i più deboli. Questo è un pensiero superato da almeno 200 anni perché renderebbe tutti noi corresponsabili di quelle morti e torture che neppure c0ostituiscono un deterrente.
> Non è che io e tu non ammazziamo i figli per timore della pena e non è che la Franzoni l'ha ucciso pensando di inventarsi una balla (come quell'essere di Motta Visconti) e farla franca, lei è andata fuori di testa.



Ciao

quoto ... 


è andata molto fuori di testa. E questo la famiglia 
molto probabilmente lo sapeva pure ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A farsi delle belle cenette con la famiglia e gli amici. A ricevere amiche con cui divertirsi
> Un'ideona davvero
> Facciamo che dopo i lavori forzati tornando in carcere.
> 
> ...


Ma gli assassini sono pochi. La massa è di disgraziati che devono essere recuperati e in carcere sì che costano come in un hotel 4 stelle e in più escono più delinquenti di come sono entrati.
L'idea che si sta considerando è quella di pene alternative.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premetto che quell'uomo non lo comprendo, anche se capisco (avendo letto le intercettazioni ambientali) che tutta la famiglia si sia sentita corresponsabile perché lei era fuori come un balcone, le parlavano in terza persona chiamandola "bimba"!!
> 
> Tu esprimi un sentire diffuso che considera fondamentale la punizione, come fosse anche un risarcimento, un segno di rispetto per la vittima.
> Ma non funziona così se parzialmente. Se fosse una vera punizione si dovrebbe reintrodurre la pena di morte e la tortura, per compensare i delitti contro i più deboli. Questo è un pensiero superato da almeno 200 anni perché renderebbe tutti noi corresponsabili di quelle morti e torture che neppure c0ostituiscono un deterrente.
> Non è che io e tu non ammazziamo i figli per timore della pena e non è che la Franzoni l'ha ucciso pensando di inventarsi una balla (come quell'essere di Motta Visconti) e farla franca, *lei è andata fuori di testa*.


parto da qui: e chi se ne frega. Ed essendo fuori di testa è abilitata a uscire e crescere altre due creature?!
Certo che sono per la punizione. Ma porca puttana ammazzi un bambino e dobbiamo essere tutti comprensivi ma porca di quella troia la comprensione verso il bimbo sta nel provare compassione per lei?
Oh ragazzi io non vi seguo
La sua cella deve essere pulita, rispettare le regole di igiene avere un bagno e salvaguardare la privacy di certi momenti. FINE. Il cibo giusto in calorie per una giusta alimentazione, cure mediche se necessita. Fine di tutti i benefit. Ma fine davvero.
I diritti di libertà li hai persi negando la libertà di vivere a un'altra persona pensa se poi è tuo figlio.
io non sono a favore della pena di morte lo divento quando vivo in uno stato che consente a una stronza come questa di uscire da un carcere da dove per me una volta entrata non doveva più varcare la soglia.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma gli assassini sono pochi. La massa è di disgraziati che devono essere recuperati e in carcere sì che costano come in un hotel 4 stelle e in più escono più delinquenti di come sono entrati.
> L'idea che si sta considerando è quella di pene alternative.


Sul resto dei detenuti (tolgo assassini, pedofili e stupratori) concordo


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto ...
> 
> ...


La famiglia sapeva che non sapeva sostenere situazioni di stress, immagino non potessero ipotizzare un omicidio. Ritengo sia la colpevole anche perché non sono emersi elementi oggettivi che possano far intendere altro. Certo farla tornare a casa implica una responsabilità a chi dovrà seguirla psicologicamente non indifferente


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> parto da qui: e chi se ne frega. Ed essendo fuori di testa è abilitata a uscire e crescere altre due creature?!
> Certo che sono per la punizione. Ma porca puttana ammazzi un bambino e dobbiamo essere tutti comprensivi ma porca di quella troia la comprensione verso il bimbo sta nel provare compassione per lei?
> Oh ragazzi io non vi seguo
> La sua cella deve essere pulita, rispettare le regole di igiene avere un bagno e salvaguardare la privacy di certi momenti. FINE. Il cibo giusto in calorie per una giusta alimentazione, cure mediche se necessita. Fine di tutti i benefit. Ma fine davvero.
> ...


Ho fatto la premessa che non capisco il marito. Col cavolo che io ci avrei fatto un altro figlio e neppure le avrei mai più avere contatti con l'altro! Come giustamente (per me) hanno deciso i nonni del figlio di Parolisi e anche il tribunale perché ha perso la potestà genitoriale, anzi credo che il bambino non abbia più il suo cognome.

Ma se si tratta di un atto di follia e di una follia curabile non può esserci solo una una punizione che diventi una punizione per l'altro bambino che diventerebbe orfano di una madre, con lui amorevole, senza colpa propria.
Il fatto è che tirando per le lunghe il processo lei ha fatto un altro figlio  e lì torno allo sgomento di fronte a un marito che ha potuto fare una cosa del genere.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La famiglia sapeva che non sapeva sostenere situazioni di stress, immagino non potessero ipotizzare un omicidio. Ritengo sia la colpevole anche perché non sono emersi elementi oggettivi che possano far intendere altro. Certo farla tornare a casa implica una responsabilità a chi dovrà seguirla psicologicamente non indifferente



Ciao 

grazie. All'epoca avevo seguito un po'. 
Mi spaventava il suo modo di ragionare, 
come anche quello del marito ... 

Una responsabilità, molto pesante. 
Ci vuole un monitoraggio su tutta la famiglia ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto la premessa che non capisco il marito. Col cavolo che io ci avrei fatto un altro figlio e neppure le avrei mai più avere contatti con l'altro! Come giustamente (per me) hanno deciso i nonni del figlio di Parolisi e anche il tribunale perché ha perso la potestà genitoriale, anzi credo che il bambino non abbia più il suo cognome.
> 
> Ma se si tratta di un atto di follia e di una follia curabile non può esserci solo una una punizione che diventi una punizione per *l'altro bambino che diventerebbe orfano di una madre*, con lui amorevole, senza colpa propria.
> Il fatto è che tirando per le lunghe il processo lei ha fatto un altro figlio  e lì torno allo sgomento di fronte a un marito che ha potuto fare una cosa del genere.


Ma tu affideresti tua figlia a una babysitter che ha per un gesto di follia ucciso un bambino?

Per l bambino non sarebbe una punizione, la punizione è avere quel cognome e trascinarsi questa storia tutta la vita. Se solo potesse prendere le distanza dalla madre sarebbe meglio, purtroppo a un padre deficiente che non glielo permette di sicuro


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so più come dirlo; in tema di giustizia non funziona così, grazie al cielo.


quoto. Mi sono espressa al proposito, tanto, in altro 3D. Sono felicissima (non dico fiera perché la costituzione non l'ho fatta certo io) di essere cittadina di uno stato per il quale la detenzione non è punitiva e per il quale il fine ultimo è la riabilitazione. E' un'idea costituzionale, la base fondativa dello stato, che condivido pienamente e che difenderei. Uno stato con un'impostazione punitiva della detenzione mi ripugnerebbe al massimo grado.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto. Mi sono espressa al proposito, tanto, in altro 3D. Sono felicissima (non dico fiera perché la costituzione non l'ho fatta certo io) di essere cittadina di uno stato per il quale la detenzione non è punitiva e per il quale il fine ultimo è la riabilitazione. E' un'idea costituzionale, la base fondativa dello stato, che condivido pienamente e che difenderei. Uno stato con un'impostazione punitiva della detenzione mi ripugnerebbe al massimo grado.


il giorno che ammazzano tuo figlio di 3 anni e dopo 12 anni il suo assassino gira per le strade riabilitato, libero di vivere, ridere e godersi la vita, magari lo incontri al ristorante con la fiamma del momento mentre tuo filio giace sotto terra voglio proprio vedere come sarai orgogliosa di questo stato



Spero sia chiaro che non è un augurio


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *il giorno che ammazzano tuo figlio di 3 anni *e dopo 12 anni il suo assassino gira per le strade riabilitato, libero di vivere, ridere e godersi la vita, magari lo incontri al ristorante con la fiamma del momento mentre tuo filio giace sotto terra voglio proprio vedere come sarai orgogliosa di questo stato
> 
> 
> 
> Spero sia chiaro che non è un augurio


a me questi discorsi fanno un po' venire i brividi.ora anna non ha figli ma lo hai detto anche a me e, sinceramente mai mi verrebbe in mente di proporti un paragone del genere.
spero che il fatto che a te scatti questa veemenza non ti faccia credere di portare più orrore nel cuore per certi crimini


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

è un discorso lungo e articolato. 
Ma dietro vi è anche una certa concezione dell'essere umano. 
Questa concezione, che ci si evolve, si capisce, si cresce, ci si pente, s'impara ecc. 
vale per tante cose poi ... per le marachelle, per i disabili, per le malattie mentali,
per tante cose ... anche tra te e me ... È una conquista. Ha però un suo prezzo. 
Capisco che tra i criminali come un assassino può risultare difficile avere questa fiducia ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> il giorno che ammazzano tuo figlio di 3 anni e dopo 12 anni il suo assassino gira per le strade riabilitato, libero di vivere, ridere e godersi la vita, magari lo incontri al ristorante con la fiamma del momento mentre tuo filio giace sotto terra voglio proprio vedere come sarai orgogliosa di questo stato
> 
> 
> 
> Spero sia chiaro che non è un augurio


hm, ma un concetto che sia uno che non passa per la tua esperienza personale o per quella potenziale riesci a formularlo, Farfalla? Grazie al cielo nella determinazione del principio di giustizia questo tipo di personalismi non solo non sono consentiti, ma sono allontanati. Vivaddio. Infilare me e un treenne nella stessa frase mi fa decisamente ridere (attimo di leggerezza  :carneval. Tornando a noi, sì, sarei come 'felice' o perlomeno sollevata (ho già detto che l'orgoglio e la fierezza hanno ragion d'essere solo ed esclusivamente per i risultati raggunti per il proprio lavoro/sforzo, non per quelli altrui, in barba alla folla che 'tanto fiera dei risultati della squadra del cuore/nazionale quando vince'). Questa idea della detenzione è quella più civile possibile, anzi: l'unica, da ogni punto di vista. In presenza di pericolosità sociale il detenuto non deve uscire; in assenza, è bene che, scontata la sua pena, torni nel mondo libero. Il figlio è già morto, l'idea che io possa avere bisogno di un risarcimento, punendolo, mi farebbe considerare l'idea del suicidio da quanto mi fa schifo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me questi discorsi fanno un po' venire i brividi.ora anna non ha figli ma lo hai detto anche a me e, sinceramente mai mi verrebbe in mente di proporti un paragone del genere.
> spero che il fatto che a te scatti questa veemenza non ti faccia credere di portare più orrore nel cuore per certi crimini


PErchè? Perchè finchè parli del figlio della Franzoni vanno bene tutti questi discorsi e poi quando ti toccano i tuoi ti vengono i brividi?
Io ho i medesimi brividi che si parli di suo figlio, tuo figlio o del mio. La Franzoni ha ucciso un bambino, quel bambino poteva essere mio o tuo figlio
Io penso a questo.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi dai una definizione per cortesia


spazio in cella da norma europea, vetri alle finestre, acqua calda per le docce, colloqui senza file di ora che devono fare i parenti... insomma roba del genere credo basterebbe. Non certo aria condizionata playstation e frigobar.
Sicneramente non ho capito il senso della tua domanda... pensavi chiedessi l'hilton?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, ma un concetto che sia uno che non passa per la *tua esperienza personale *o per quella potenziale riesci a formularlo, Farfalla? Grazie al cielo nella determinazione del principio di giustizia questo tipo di personalismi non solo non sono consentiti, ma sono allontanati. Vivaddio. Infilare me e un treenne nella stessa frase mi fa decisamente ridere (attimo di leggerezza :carneval. Tornando a noi, sì, sarei come 'felice' o perlomeno sollevata (ho già detto che l'orgoglio e la fierezza hanno ragion d'essere solo ed esclusivamente per i risultati raggunti per il proprio lavoro/sforzo, non per quelli altrui, in barba alla folla che 'tanto fiera dei risultati della squadra del cuore/nazionale quando vince'). Questa idea della detenzione è quella più civile possibile, anzi: l'unica, da ogni punto di vista. In presenza di pericolosità sociale il detenuto non deve uscire; in assenza, è bene che, scontata la sua pena, torni nel mondo libero. Il figlio è già morto, l'idea che io possa avere bisogno di un risarcimento, punendolo, mi farebbe considerare l'idea del suicidio da quanto mi fa schifo.


Quale esperienza personale? Non mi hanno ucciso un figlio
3 anni o 30 anni porca puttana è tuo (generico) figlio, è una persona innocente
tu invece un discorso che includa un minimo di empatia riesci a formularlo?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> spazio in cella da norma europea, vetri alle finestre, acqua calda per le docce, colloqui senza file di ora che devono fare i parenti... insomma roba del genere credo basterebbe. Non certo aria condizionata playstation e frigobar.
> Sicneramente non ho capito il senso della tua domanda... pensavi chiedessi l'hilton?


Allora condivido totalmente
Non credo che per molti l'idea sia questa


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Forse il Conte li vuole utilizzare come manodopera per i lavori pubblici, gratis, acqua e sbobba sotto al sole, con la palla al piede, tipo film di gangster anni 30 ?
> *O li vuole proprio lanciare da cargo in volo nel bel mezzo del mare nostrum, alla Videla .*...


beh ma il cherosene per l'aereo chi lo paga? Mi aspetto pure una domanda del genere :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora condivido totalmente
> *Non credo che per molti l'idea sia questa*


beh allora si passerebbe da un estremo all'altro... le condizioni devono essere semplicemente dignitose. Cosa che in molti carceri ora è utopia.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh allora si passerebbe da un estremo all'altro... le condizioni devono essere semplicemente dignitose. Cosa che in molti carceri ora è utopia.


Ciao

è da tanto così ... non è una questione sorta ora ... 



sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quale esperienza personale? Non mi hanno ucciso un figlio
> 3 anni o 30 anni porca puttana è tuo (generico) figlio, è una persona innocente
> tu invece un discorso che includa un minimo di empatia riesci a formularlo?


la tua esperienza di madre. La potenzialità che possa essere ucciso uno dei tuoi figli etc. Non c'è razionalità alcuna nel tuo giudizio sulla giustizia, nessuna distanza. Cose che nel formulare proprio il principio di giustizia devono essere evitate e alontanate.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è da tanto così ... non è una questione sorta ora ...
> 
> ...


ciao, lo so ma ora è decisamente peggiorata...


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *PErchè? Perchè finchè parli del figlio della Franzoni vanno bene tutti questi discorsi e poi quando ti toccano i tuoi ti vengono i brividi?*
> Io ho i medesimi brividi che si parli di suo figlio, tuo figlio o del mio. La Franzoni ha ucciso un bambino, quel bambino poteva essere mio o tuo figlio
> Io penso a questo.


è veramente desolante non riuscire a trasmettere un concetto molto semplice.
non penso che sia opportuno in una discussione da forum arrivare a tiare fuori i figli degli altri per far capire un dolore che immaginiamo tutti (per fortuna immaginiamo solo ...te compresa, però).


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quale esperienza personale? Non mi hanno ucciso un figlio
> 3 anni o 30 anni porca puttana è tuo (generico) figlio, è una persona innocente
> tu invece un discorso che includa un minimo di empatia riesci a formularlo?


empatizzo totalmente con il principio, non barbarico, della non punizione ma riabitazione. Empatizzo con chi ha scritto la costituzione. Empatizzo con la civiltà. Non è poca cosa. Non empatizzo per i bambini tout court, è un problema?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la tua esperienza di madre. La potenzialità che possa essere ucciso uno dei tuoi figli etc. Non c'è razionalità alcuna nel tuo giudizio sulla giustizia, nessuna distanza alcuna. Cose che nel formulare proprio il principio di giustizia devono essere evitate e alontanate.


Ma tu stai fuori? 
Secondo te se ammazzano il fratello di qualcuno visto che sono figlia unica la penso diversamente?
L'empatia è verso gli innocenti che vengono ammazzati figli, madri, padri cugini


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao, lo so ma ora è decisamente peggiorata...



Ciao

mizzica. Ancora di più?!
L'ultima che avevo visto è di qualche anno fa. 
Desolante ... oltre l'affollamento che vi è ... 
OK. Grazie. 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu stai fuori?
> Secondo te se ammazzano il fratello di qualcuno visto che sono figlia unica la penso diversamente?
> L'empatia è verso gli innocenti che vengono ammazzati figli, madri, padri cugini



...se lo dici tu...

rimane che nessuna punizione li riporterà in vita, nessuna. Tutto il resto è sadismo, non giustizia.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mizzica. Ancora di più?!
> L'ultima che avevo visto è di qualche anno fa.
> ...


si, nonostante gli inutili indulti (che servono soprattutto ai colletti bianchi beccati con la mazzetta in bocca) è peggiorata... anche grazie alla carcerazione preventiva.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ...se lo dici tu...
> 
> rimane che nessuna punizione li riporterà in vita, nessuna. Tutto il resto è sadismo, non giustizia.


Per te. Per me è giustizia. 
il sadismo sarebbe fare loro del male esattamente come hanno fatto loro


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per te. Per me è giustizia.
> il sadismo sarebbe fare loro del male esattamente come hanno fatto loro


sì, ma (mi spiace ribadire l'ovvio), la mia idea attualmente E' giustizia. E' nella costituzione, ricordi? E' la tua che -teoricamente, praticamente- non lo è. Giusto per dare un peso alle cose e uno alle parole, eh.

Edit: no: veramente il sasimo, qui, sarebbe fare loro del male (la detenzione, la pedrita dei diritti non è certo indolore) svincolato dal fine della riabilitazione. Se non serve per quello, serve solo a 'punire' loro, a 'risarcire' (facendo del male) un danno che è però irrisarcibile. Questo E' sadismo. Fare del male per fare del male. Fare del male perché 'se lo meritano'. Fare del male perché loro l'hanno fatto. Non sarà occhi per occhio, ma s'avvicina. La legge di 2000 anni fa, tipo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ma (mi spiace ribadire l'ovvio), la mia idea attualmente E' giustizia. E' nella costituzione, ricordi? E' la tua che -teoricamente, praticamente- non lo è. Giusto per dare un peso alle cose e uno alle parole, eh.


No. La tua idea di giustizia è conforme alle leggi italiane in vigore.
 La mia e quella di moltissimi altri no. 
Infatti sostengo che le leggi riguardanti la giustizia in Italia facciano schifo. 
corona, che è un coglione, sta in galera 8 anni la Franzoni 12. Per te è giustizia? Foto a  personaggi famosi e ricatti contro un omicidio
Posso solo sperare che prima o poi cambi qualcosa.
Chi stabilisce che le leggi siano giuste? Tu? Io? No
Ognuno ha la sua opinione
Ovvio che vivendo in questo Paese non posso far altro, a malincuore, di sottostare ad esse.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per te. Per me è giustizia.
> il sadismo sarebbe fare loro del male esattamente come hanno fatto loro


Farfie, vorrei avere ancora l'illusione di vivere in uno stato dove vige il diritto.

Sull'onda dell'emotività riesco anche a comprendere il linciaggio, pensa te, ma non è diritto, e penso che a questo si stia riferendo l'Anticristo, che in questo caso mi trova sulla sua stessa linea.

Compio un crimine ? 

Ho diritto ad un processo.
Ho diritto a scontare la mia pena, che sia anche per il resto dei miei giorni, in un luogo nel quale non debba condividere il mio spazio con pantegane di quattro chili e mezzo.

Sai perché è importantissimo questo concetto, IN TEORIA (dico in teoria purtroppo perché poi nella realtà spesso accade il contrario): dovrebbe servire a tutelare gli innocenti. Una condanna di una persona innocente annulla mille condanne di persone colpevoli.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. La tua idea di giustizia è conforme alle leggi italiane in vigore.
> La mia e quella di moltissimi altri no.
> Infatti sostengo che le leggi riguardanti la giustizia in Italia facciano schifo.
> corona, che è un coglione, sta in galera 8 anni la Franzoni 12. Per te è giustizia? Foto a  personaggi famosi e ricatti contro un omicidio
> ...


c'è tanto da cambiare...ma ragioniamo in funzione di cosa è più giusto e sano per tutti, non della rabbia


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Farfie, vorrei avere ancora l'illusione di vivere in uno stato dove vige il diritto.
> 
> Sull'onda dell'emotività riesco anche a comprendere il linciaggio, pensa te, ma non è diritto, e penso che a questo si stia riferendo l'Anticristo, che in questo caso mi trova sulla sua stessa linea.
> 
> ...



ma io sono totalmente d'accordo con te
Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che la pena che tu devi scontare sia inferiore al carcere a vita


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è tanto da cambiare...ma ragioniamo in funzione di cosa è più giusto e sano per tutti, non della rabbia


Ma infatti io non ragiono con la rabbia. Io a mente fredda non riesco a pensare a nulla di più giusto di una pena a vita quando togli la vita. Per me è giusto per tutti. Per gli innocenti e per i colpevoli


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma io sono totalmente d'accordo con te
> Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che la pena che tu devi scontare sia inferiore al carcere a vita


La leggerezza di certe pene lascia sconcertato anche me.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. La tua idea di giustizia è conforme alle leggi italiane in vigore.
> La mia e quella di moltissimi altri no.
> Infatti sostengo che le leggi riguardanti la giustizia in Italia facciano schifo.
> corona, che è un coglione, sta in galera 8 anni la Franzoni 12. Per te è giustizia? Foto a  personaggi famosi e ricatti contro un omicidio
> ...


a parte che non so né mi interessa minimamente la storia di Corona (ricordi che la cronaca non entra nelle mie giornate?), ma tu non parli di un potenziale inasprimento delle pene (12 contro che so 20 etc). Tu ti lanci in "metterli dentro e buttare via le chiavi". Io non so se 12 anni per un infanticidio siano tanti o pochi; dipenderà, come tutto, dalle capacità di rieducazione del condannato. Non so nemmeno come sono stati determinati; se è uscita prima, etc etc. Non sono un giudice e certo non mi arrogo il diritto di esserlo. Ma mi pare che la chiave del discorso sia un'altra. A te non basterebbe mai nulla, come tempo di pena. Sei anche conrtaria che i detenuti studino (cosa che per me è francamente allucinante e foriera di risultati pessimi in termini sociali, che è l'unica cosa che a uno stato civile dovrebbe interessare).

Il fatto che molti (moltissimi tu dici: io di giustizionalisiti come te non ne conosco uno che sia uno) siano contrari a qualcosa o a favore di qualcosa non è indice di giustezza: pensa ai fiancheggiatori del fascismo, pensa quanti erano berlusconiani, pensa a quanti sono imbecilli (non sto offendendo: sto facendo degli esempi avulsi dai presenti).


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a parte che non so né mi interessa minimamente la storia di Corona (ricordi che la cronaca non entra nelle mie giornate?), ma tu non parli di un potenziale inasprimento delle pene (12 contro che so 20 etc). Tu ti lanci in "metterli dentro e buttare via le chiavi". Io non so se 12 anni per un infanticidio siano tanti o pochi; dipenderà, come tutto, dalle capacità di rieducazione del condannato. Non so nemmeno come sono stati determinati; se è uscita prima, etc etc. Non sono un giudice e certo non mi arrogo il diritto di esserlo. Ma mi pare che la chiave del discorso sia un'altra. A te non basterebbe mai nulla, come tempo di pena. Sei anche conrtaria che i detenuti studino (cosa che per me è francamente allucinante e foriera di risultati pessimi in termini sociali, che è l'unica cosa che a uno stato civile dovrebbe interessare).
> 
> Il fatto che molti (moltissimi tu dici: io di giustizionalisiti come te non ne conosco uno che sia uno) siano contrari a qualcosa o a favore di qualcosa non è indice di giustezza: pensa ai fiancheggiatori del fascismo, pensa quanti erano berlusconiani, pensa a quanti sono imbecilli (non sto offendendo: sto facendo degli esempi avulsi dai presenti).




rosso: falso. Se non li fai più uscire io sono più che soddisfatta

Verde: quando la possibilità di laurearsi a spese dello stato verrà data a tutti i cittadini sarò d'accordo che venga data anche ai carcerati. Perchè in caso contrario hanno un diritto che a molti è precluso


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La leggerezza di certe pene lascia sconcertato anche me.


E io credo che Farfalla si riferisca piuttosto a questo, anche se la rabbia la capisco benissimo.
Io ringrazio che ci sia un sistema che punti (almeno nelle intenzioni) al reinserimento in società dopo aver portato a termine una condanna...che se fosse solo per me e per il mio sentire al mondo ci sarebbe sicuramente più spazio...

Il vero e grande problema è che queste pene non sono sufficienti. Se ammazzi la tua vita deve finire, entri in galera e non ne esci più. E' questo il problema, che chi ammazza dopo pochi anni è libero e contento fuori...ed è qualcosa che a me fa rigirare lo stomaco.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La leggerezza di certe pene lascia sconcertato anche me.


E guarda che è tutto qui il discorso


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma io sono totalmente d'accordo con te
> Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che la pena che tu devi scontare sia inferiore al carcere a vita


E' questo che non va. Il carcere a vita è pensato come comminabile solo a chi NON ha né AVRA' capacità di rieducazione. Se serve, serve solo a proteggere la società dal pericolo della sua presenza (stragisti, ad esempio; o colpe talmente gravi da essere impensabili -l'olocausto etc etc-). E' una barbarie che contrasta col principio, costituzionale, della riabilitazione: di suo, fuori dalla protezione degli 'innocenti', non serve a niente. Serve solo a fare del male all'assassino. Ringrazio profondamente ogni giorno che ci sia stato qualcuno che ha evitato che divenissi carnefice. Questo è.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io credo che Farfalla si riferisca piuttosto a questo, anche se la rabbia la capisco benissimo.
> Io ringrazio che ci sia un sistema che punti (almeno nelle intenzioni) al reinserimento in società dopo aver portato a termine una condanna...che se fosse solo per me e per il mio sentire al mondo ci sarebbe sicuramente più spazio...
> 
> Il vero e grande problema è che queste pene non sono sufficienti. Se ammazzi la tua vita deve finire, entri in galera e non ne esci più. E' questo il problema, che chi ammazza dopo pochi anni è libero e contento fuori...ed è qualcosa che a me fa rigirare lo stomaco.



Ti ho già detto che ti amo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ...



sei pregato, comunque, di riferirti a me col mio nick. Grazie


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ho già detto che ti amo?


Ogni tanto...


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E guarda che è tutto qui il discorso


ma tu non la vorresti inasprire: la vorresti *perenne!* Cioè, senza fine. Lo capisci che è questo che non va?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> rosso: falso. Se non li fai più uscire io sono più che soddisfatta
> 
> Verde: quando la possibilità di laurearsi a spese dello stato verrà data a tutti i cittadini sarò d'accordo che venga data anche ai carcerati. Perchè in caso contrario hanno un diritto che a molti è precluso


Devi anche capire però che saper distinguere è importante. Cioè, lasciando un attimo stare la Franzoni: il carcere per qualcuno deve per foprza di cosa essere un'occasione di riscatto personale, cioè avere una funzione riabilitativa. Non è che buttiamo dentro tutti, il taccheggiatore da supermercato come il serial killer matto da morì, e buttiamo via la chiave. No?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' questo che non va. Il carcere a vita è pensato come comminabile solo a chi NON ha né AVRA' capacità di rieducazione. Se serve, serve solo a proteggere la società dal pericolo della sua presenza (stragisti, ad esempio; o colpe talmente gravi da essere impensabili -l'olocausto etc etc-). E' una barbarie che contrasta col principio, costituzionale, della riabilitazione: di suo, fuori dalla protezione degli 'innocenti', non serve a niente. Serve solo a fare del male all'assassino. Ringrazio profondamente ogni giorno che ci sia stato qualcuno che ha evitato che divenissi carnefice. Questo è.


Infatti quello del Circeo per la legge era rieducato
Mi auguro che non facciano lo stesso errore con la Franzoni o con i due simpaticoni di Erica e Oamr.
Ma tanto anche se accadesse li riesducheremo ancora
Meglio che mollo sto 3d perchè non vorrei iniziare a soffrire di pressione alta


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tu non la vorresti inasprire: la vorresti perenne! Cioè, senza fine. *Lo capisci che è questo che non va*?


Non va per te
Per me è l'unica cosa giusta


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devi anche capire però che saper distinguere è importante. Cioè, lasciando un attimo stare la Franzoni: il carcere per qualcuno deve per foprza di cosa essere un'occasione di riscatto personale, cioè avere una funzione riabilitativa. Non è che buttiamo dentro tutti, il taccheggiatore da supermercato come il serial killer matto da morì, e buttiamo via la chiave. No?



Ma allora parlo arabo???
Sto parlando di assassini. Solo di assassini. E anche per gli stupratori e i pedofili aumentarei le pene


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io credo che Farfalla si riferisca piuttosto a questo, anche se la rabbia la capisco benissimo.
> Io ringrazio che ci sia un sistema che punti (almeno nelle intenzioni) al reinserimento in società dopo aver portato a termine una condanna...che se fosse solo per me e per il mio sentire al mondo ci sarebbe sicuramente più spazio...
> 
> Il vero e grande problema è che queste pene non sono sufficienti. *Se ammazzi la tua vita deve finire, entri in galera e non ne esci più.* E' questo il problema, che chi ammazza dopo pochi anni è libero e contento fuori...ed è qualcosa che a me fa rigirare lo stomaco.


Ma questo non può essere sempre vero, o sempre così. Ci sono miliardi di casistiche, non è che puoi applicare la legge del taglione con tutti. Sull'insensatezza di alcune condanne sono perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questo non può essere sempre vero, o sempre così. Ci sono miliardi di casistiche, non è che puoi applicare la legge del taglione con tutti. Sull'insensatezza di alcune condanne sono perfettamente d'accordo.



Come sopra


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> rosso: falso. Se non li fai più uscire io sono più che soddisfatta
> 
> Verde: quando la possibilità di laurearsi a spese dello stato verrà data a tutti i cittadini sarò d'accordo che venga data anche ai carcerati. Perchè in caso contrario hanno un diritto che a molti è precluso



le frasi si leggoo fino alla fine. A te non basterebbe mai niente *come tempo di pena*. 

Dunque non è allungare gli anni di condanna; è renderli infiniti. Indipendentemente dal principio di rieducazione e reinserimento nella società. Manco Dio. Comunque, se sei contraria ai principi non solo di semplice 'leggina' ma di costituzione, di posti che hanno la tua idea ce ne sono eh. Sono quasi tutti, a volto libero o nascosto, dittature.


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questo non può essere sempre vero, o sempre così. Ci sono miliardi di casistiche, non è che puoi applicare la legge del taglione con tutti. Sull'insensatezza di alcune condanne sono perfettamente d'accordo.


Mi sembra ovvio che vada studiato caso per caso.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu affideresti tua figlia a una babysitter che ha per un gesto di follia ucciso un bambino?
> 
> Per l bambino non sarebbe una punizione, la punizione è avere quel cognome e trascinarsi questa storia tutta la vita. Se solo potesse prendere le distanza dalla madre sarebbe meglio, purtroppo a un padre deficiente che non glielo permette di sicuro


Io me ne guarderei bene!
E pure io, pur riconoscendo che non ci sta con la testa, non le avrei fatto più vedere nessuno.
Però le cose sono andate così perché, contrariamente a quasi tutte le infanticide, lei non ha ammesso il gesto, la follia ecc ma ha negato e la famiglia l'ha sostenuta.
Questo ha portato a una situazione che anche i giudici non hanno saputo neanche come gestire.
Per me hanno sbagliato.
Però hanno fatto ore e ore di trasmissioni per far sorgere il dubbio che non fosse stata lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come sopra


Ho capito, ma anche gli omicidi, e quindi gli assassini, non sono tutti uguali. Essù.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> le frasi si leggoo fino alla fine. A te non basterebbe mai niente *come tempo di pena*.
> 
> Dunque non è allungare gli anni di condanna; è renderli infiniti. Indipendentemente dal principio di rieducazione e reinserimento nella società. Manco Dio. Comunque, se sei contraria ai principi non solo di semplice 'leggina' ma di costituzione, di posti che hanno la tua idea ce ne sono eh. Sono quasi tutti, a volto libero o nascosto, dittature.


ah scusa, vero non ho letto del tempo di pena
Si allora hai ragione
Grazie per il consiglio sul trasferimento. Ma amo il lavoro che faccio qui, i miei figli sono sereni e ho qui la mia famiglia, non mi resta che sperare che prima o poi le cose cambino anche qui 
Dio lo puoi tirare in ballo se avessi parlato di pena di morte. Cosa che non ho fatto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> PErchè? Perchè finchè parli del figlio della Franzoni vanno bene tutti questi discorsi e poi quando ti toccano i tuoi ti vengono i brividi?
> Io ho i medesimi brividi che si parli di suo figlio, tuo figlio o del mio. La Franzoni ha ucciso un bambino, quel bambino poteva essere mio o tuo figlio
> Io penso a questo.


Eh no. Ha ammazzato suo figli.
Non poteva essere il tuo.
Tu avresti potuto essere la Franzoni.
Io avrei potuto essere la Franzoni.
Se fossi diventata matta, anche temporaneamente.

Una mia amica (accanita come te con la Franzoni) l'estate scorsa ha avuto un vuoto mentale. Parlava con il marito senza ricordare eventi importanti. Il marito si è spaventato. Dopo 10 minuti era tornata normale con il vuoto di quei dieci minuti.
Ha fatto esami di ogni tipo ma non è risultato nulla. Un episodio transitorio inspiegabile.
Da allora continua a dire "ora credo che la Franzoni non ricordi di averlo ammazzato".


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma anche gli omicidi, e quindi gli assassini, non sono tutti uguali. Essù.


Ok. quando è dimostrato che volevi uccidere. Va meglio così?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sei pregato, comunque, di riferirti a me col mio nick. Grazie


Ecco, quando te ne esci così mi verrebbe voglia di sottoporti al Supplizio di Tantalo, o quello di Sisifo, scegli tu per tutto il resto dei tuoi giorni e oltre, tanto per rimanere in tema, ma va bene, che AnnaBlume sia.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh no. Ha ammazzato suo figli.
> Non poteva essere il tuo.
> Tu avresti potuto essere la Franzoni.


Certo è ancora peggio. Ha ucciso suo figlio. L'ho paragonato al mio perchè finchè tocca gli altri ho la sensazione che sia più facile essere comprensivi
Annablume invece mi ha detto che anche se fosse il suo sarebbe felice di vedere libero e redendo il suo assassino
Sono spiacente di non avere lo stesso buon cuore


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma allora parlo arabo???
> *Sto parlando di assassini. Solo di assassini.* E anche per gli stupratori e i pedofili aumentarei le pene


Devi comunque distinguere, all'interno dello stesso reato. Un serial killer è una cosa, un rapinatore un'altra, un rapinato che spara alle spalle un rapinatore che scappa un'altra ancora. 
La legge non può prevedere la stessa pena per reati uguali ma casi così diversi. Secondo me tu confondi la normale sete di vendetta dei parenti con il distacco che ovviamente deve avere il legislatore.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ah scusa, vero non ho letto del tempo di pena
> Si allora hai ragione
> Grazie per il consiglio sul trasferimento. Ma amo il lavoro che faccio qui, i miei figli sono sereni e ho qui la mia famiglia, non mi resta che sperare che prima o poi le cose cambino anche qui
> Dio lo puoi tirare in ballo se avessi parlato di pena di morte. Cosa che non ho fatto


mica t'ho consigliato di trasferirti! :singleeye:

E' che la costituzione, specie in tema di giustizia (una delle gambe di uno stato) o piace davvero, o è -secondo me- un motivo più che ottimo per basare la propria vita altrove. Non è un dettaglio da poco.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok. quando è dimostrato che volevi uccidere. Va meglio così?


Farfà, tu devi stare calma che sei facile all'indigno, poi ti va il sangue alla testa. Ci sono millemila miliardi di motivi per voler uccidere qualcuno, dai più maligni ai, per assurdo che possa sembrarti, più nobili o comunque assolutamente comprensibili. Non credo di doverti fare degli esempi, ma il problema nel nostro ordinamento giuridico non è tanto la qualità dello stesso, ma i giudici che decidono come e quando applicare cosa. E' evidente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo è ancora peggio. Ha ucciso suo figlio. L'ho paragonato al mio perchè finchè tocca gli altri ho la sensazione che sia più facile essere comprensivi
> Annablume invece mi ha detto che anche se fosse il suo sarebbe felice di vedere libero e redendo il suo assassino
> Sono spiacente di non avere lo stesso buon cuore


a me sembra che tu non legga, in effetti. O che trasformi le parole etc etc. Sarei sollevata di far parte di uno state che, indipendentemente dal mio caso. Questo, è. Tutta questa emozione in questi ambiti non solo voglio che mi sia estranea, ma è nociva. Non ti permette di ragionare con razionalità. L'idea del tuba del linciaggio è vicina a quello che mi smenti esprimere.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfà, tu devi stare calma che sei facile all'indigno, poi ti va il sangue alla testa. Ci sono millemila miliardi di motivi per voler uccidere qualcuno, dai più maligni ai, per assurdo che possa sembrarti, più nobili o comunque assolutamente comprensibili. Non credo di doverti fare degli esempi, ma il problema nel nostro ordinamento giuridico non è tanto la qualità dello stesso, ma i giudici che decidono come e quando applicare cosa. E' evidente.


Ma porca pupazza, esiste qualcuno che in Italia sia entrato in carcere e non ci sia più uscito?
Certo che stiamo applicando le leggi. Ed è contro queste leggi che mi esprimo.
Parlo di gente che ha ammazzato una persona senza motivo (per me non esistono motivi ma sono estremista in questo lo ammetto)?
Secondo te Erica e Omar la Franzoni, Maso, questo che ha ucciso Yara (se lo provano ovviamente), il tipo di Motta Visconti devono uscire?
Secondo me dobbiamo dimenticarci che esistono


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me sembra che tu non legga, in effetti. O che trasformi le parole etc etc. Sarei sollevata di far parte di uno state che, indipendentemente dal mio caso. Questo, è. Tutta questa emozione in questi ambiti non solo voglio che mi sia estranea, ma è nociva. Non ti permette di ragionare con razionalità. *L'idea del tuba del linciaggio è vicina a quello che mi smenti esprimere*.


e ti sbagli


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me sembra che tu non legga, in effetti. O che trasformi le parole etc etc. *Sarei sollevata di far parte di uno state che, indipendentemente dal mio caso*. Questo, è. Tutta questa emozione in questi ambiti non solo voglio che mi sia estranea, ma è nociva. Non ti permette di ragionare con razionalità. L'idea del tuba del linciaggio è vicina a quello che mi smenti esprimere.


Quello che da sollievo a te fa incazzare da morire me indipendentemente da chi sia la vittima


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, quando te ne esci così mi verrebbe voglia di sottoporti al Supplizio di Tantalo, o quello di Sisifo, scegli tu per tutto il resto dei tuoi giorni e oltre, tanto per rimanere in tema, ma va bene, che AnnaBlume sia.


un'altra divinità si aggira per il forum? :singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che da sollievo a te fa incazzare da morire me indipendentemente da chi sia la vittima


eh, s'era capito. Io continuo ad essere sollevata che la costituzione non sia stata scritta da persone con idee vicine alle tue in questo campo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. La tua idea di giustizia è conforme alle leggi italiane in vigore.
> La mia e quella di moltissimi altri no.
> Infatti sostengo che le leggi riguardanti la giustizia in Italia facciano schifo.
> corona, che è un coglione, sta in galera 8 anni la Franzoni 12. Per te è giustizia? Foto a  personaggi famosi e ricatti contro un omicidio
> ...


E' perché la pena è in parte proporzionata al reato e in parte alla responsabilità, legata alla consapevolezza.
Se c'è premeditazione e pianificazione un reato viene punito più gravemente.
Resta il fatto che esiste ancora l'idea di raptus, delitto passionale ecc.
Ma la Franzoni non c'era con la testa. Ti pare uguale a quello di Motta Visconti che ha fatto sesso per avere una prova a favore che andavano d'accordo, prima di accoltellarla?


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo è ancora peggio. Ha ucciso suo figlio. *L'ho paragonato al mio perchè finchè tocca gli altri ho la sensazione che sia più facile essere comprensivi*
> Annablume invece mi ha detto che anche se fosse il suo sarebbe felice di vedere libero e redendo il suo assassino
> Sono spiacente di non avere lo stesso buon cuore


....
lo vorresti un giudice che sta giudicando come se il reato fosse fatto a lui ?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma porca pupazza, esiste qualcuno che in Italia sia entrato in carcere e non ci sia più uscito?
> Certo che stiamo applicando le leggi. Ed è contro queste leggi che mi esprimo.
> Parlo di gente che ha ammazzato una persona senza motivo (per me non esistono motivi ma sono estremista in questo lo ammetto)?
> Secondo te Erica e Omar la Franzoni, Maso, questo che ha ucciso Yara (se lo provano ovviamente), il tipo di Motta Visconti devono uscire?
> Secondo me dobbiamo dimenticarci che esistono


Il problema, ti ripeto, è che le leggi possono essere applicate in tanti e tanti modi. Tu sei estremista, e vabbè. Io ti dico che a volte c'è la possibilità di redimere qualcuno, e quando c'è bisogna coglierla. E' difficile. Cioè, è difficile il mestiere del giudice. Estremamente. Ecco perchè qua da noi va tutto a rotoli. Vabbè, basta dai.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....
> lo vorresti un giudice che sta giudicando come se il reato fosse fatto a lui ?


No
vorrei una legge diversa
Il giudice applica la legge


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....
> lo vorresti un giudice che sta giudicando come se il reato fosse fatto a lui ?


no! Vorrebbe che la lagge e il principio che la informa lo fossero!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' perché la pena è in parte proporzionata al reato e in parte alla responsabilità, legata alla consapevolezza.
> Se c'è premeditazione e pianificazione un reato viene punito più gravemente.
> Resta il fatto che esiste ancora l'idea di raptus, delitto passionale ecc.
> Ma la Franzoni non c'era con la testa. Ti pare uguale a quello di Motta Visconti che ha fatto sesso per avere una prova a favore che andavano d'accordo, prima di accoltellarla?


No non è uguale. 
Ma se per la Franzoni vorrei il carcere a vita, e non esiste pena più grave per l'altro, purtroppo avrebbero (nella mia idea di giustizia) la stessa pena


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no! Vorrebbe che la lagge e il principio che la informa lo fossero!


No


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non è uguale.
> Ma se per la Franzoni vorrei il carcere a vita, e non esiste pena più grave per l'altro, purtroppo avrebbero (nella mia idea di giustizia) la stessa pena


Ma quella è matta!!!
L'altro no.


A chiunque può accadere di non esserci con la testa!
Pensa a un anziano con la demenza.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quella è matta!!!
> L'altro no.
> 
> 
> ...


Li stai paragonando?
Ti sembra che un anziano con la demenza senile faccia la vita della Franzoni?


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No
> vorrei una legge diversa
> Il giudice applica la legge


non mi hai risposto però.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma porca pupazza, *esiste qualcuno che in Italia sia entrato in carcere e non ci sia più uscito?
> *Certo che stiamo applicando le leggi. Ed è contro queste leggi che mi esprimo.
> Parlo di gente che ha ammazzato una persona senza motivo (per me non esistono motivi ma sono estremista in questo lo ammetto)?
> Secondo te Erica e Omar la Franzoni, Maso, questo che ha ucciso Yara (se lo provano ovviamente), il tipo di Motta Visconti devono uscire?
> Secondo me dobbiamo dimenticarci che esistono


per onor del vero capita ogni tanto che qualcuno ne esca con i piedi in avanti. Comunque io, per alcuni crimini particolarmente efferati sarei completamente scettica sul ravvedimento e conseguente reinserimento. Tra i casi che hai citato, per quanto riguarda la Franzoni, ad esempio... non saprei.
I casi sono due: o ha/ha avuto un problema a livello mentale che le ha impedito di discernere, oppure è un mostro orribile che ha ucciso in un modo atroce, efferato, un figlio perchè faceva i capricci e forse aveva problemi.
Se fosse veramente un mostro, credo che perlomeno il marito si sarebbe rifiutato di avere un altro figlio con lei, credo che non avrebbero cercato di depistare le indagine per proteggerla.
Quindi resta la prima ipotesi, tra l'altro avallata dagli specialisti che alla condanna hanno sancito la sua pericolosità.
Ma le malattie hanno un'evoluzione... ora specialisti(altri? gli stessi?) hanno sancito che non è più pericolosa, è giusto continuare a tenerla in reclusione?  Secondo me di questo caso si è parlato tanto e troppo poco: tanto perchè ci è stato spiegato anche com'era fatto un mestolo che non c'entrava nulla, siamo stati informati su velocità e direzione degli schizzi di sangue ma poco perchè nessuno(almeno io non ho mai visto o letto nulla in merito) ci ha spiegato come avvengano certi vuoti, se è vero che avvengono e se è vero che in seguito non si ricorda nulla, quali sono i meccanismi che portano un essere prescindendo la sua volontà a compiere una simile efferatezza e se in seguito questi meccanismi possono essere corretti. E questo non sapere, tanto più che ognuno la canta e la suona su note diverse, mi frena da dire: poveretta, non ne ha colpa.
Ma ancora di più mi frenano tutte quelle evoluzioni circensi di avvocati, medici, criminologi e magari tuttologi che per ore ci hanno assediato ad ogni grado di giudizio.
E parte di quel circo era fornito dalla sua famiglia.
Forse, dico forse, saremmo più pietosi con la Franzoni se fosse stata una povera crista con un avvocato normale e senza can can mediatico.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non mi hai risposto però.



A cosa? Scusa ho perso un tuo intervento forse


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Devi comunque distinguere, all'interno dello stesso reato. Un serial killer è una cosa, un rapinatore un'altra, un rapinato che spara alle spalle un rapinatore che scappa un'altra ancora.
> La legge non può prevedere la stessa pena per reati uguali ma casi così diversi. Secondo me tu confondi la normale sete di vendetta dei parenti con il distacco che ovviamente deve avere il legislatore.


questo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Li stai paragonando?
> Ti sembra che un anziano con la demenza senile faccia la vita della Franzoni?


Dicevo un'altra cosa.
Ovvero che a ognuno di noi può capitare di non starci più con la testa momentaneamente o, purtroppo, stabilmente. In queste condizioni può succedere di fare cose che mai avresti fatto se fossi stata in pieno possesso delle tue facoltà.
Se non ci è capitato di stare come la Franzoni, ci potrebbe capitare invecchiando.
Non è come compiere un omicidio premeditato.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> questo.


Avevo già risposto a JB su questo non volevo ripetermi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per onor del vero capita ogni tanto che qualcuno ne esca con i piedi in avanti. Comunque io, per alcuni crimini particolarmente efferati sarei completamente scettica sul ravvedimento e conseguente reinserimento. Tra i casi che hai citato, per quanto riguarda la Franzoni, ad esempio... non saprei.
> I casi sono due: o ha/ha avuto un problema a livello mentale che le ha impedito di discernere, oppure è un mostro orribile che ha ucciso in un modo atroce, efferato, un figlio perchè faceva i capricci e forse aveva problemi.
> Se fosse veramente un mostro, credo che perlomeno il marito si sarebbe rifiutato di avere un altro figlio con lei, credo che non avrebbero cercato di depistare le indagine per proteggerla.
> Quindi resta la prima ipotesi, tra l'altro avallata dagli specialisti che alla condanna hanno sancito la sua pericolosità.
> ...


Credo che nessuno (ma parlo per letture, non sono uno specialista) possa fare qualcosa che non rientra nei suoi pensieri anche in caso di vuoto mentale o uso massiccio di sostanze.
Il fatto è che pensieri cattivi sono diffusi.
La mia amica nel tempo del suo vuoto mentale parlava di genitori e sorella morti come se fossero vivi.
Il suo pensiero "fisso" era quello, non ammazzare il marito.
Per fortuna del marito.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo già risposto a JB su questo non volevo ripetermi


vabbè...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che nessuno (ma parlo per letture, non sono uno specialista) possa fare qualcosa che non rientra nei suoi pensieri anche in caso di vuoto mentale o uso massiccio di sostanze.
> *Il fatto è che pensieri cattivi sono diffusi.
> *La mia amica nel tempo del suo vuoto mentale parlava di genitori e sorella morti come se fossero vivi.
> Il suo pensiero "fisso" era quello, non ammazzare il marito.
> Per fortuna del marito.


il vuoto mentale della tua amica mi pare più un momento di confusione, sovrapposizione di ricordi alla realtà.
Fatto sta che io i primi tempi ho sperato che fosse stato un vicino, per il bimbo non sarebbe cambiato nulla, ma l'idea che la madre l'abbia ucciso e poi abbia tentato di incolpare altri è mostruosa; ma anche l'idea che la tua testa possa tradirti in quel modo in un lasso breve di tempo e poi tornare a funzionare come prima è agghiacciante.
La prima domanda che ti viene da fare è: e se succedesse ancora?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il vuoto mentale della tua amica mi pare più un momento di confusione, sovrapposizione di ricordi alla realtà.
> Fatto sta che io i primi tempi ho sperato che fosse stato un vicino, per il bimbo non sarebbe cambiato nulla, ma l'idea che la madre l'abbia ucciso e poi abbia tentato di incolpare altri è mostruosa; ma anche l'idea che la tua testa possa tradirti in quel modo in un lasso breve di tempo e poi tornare a funzionare come prima è agghiacciante.
> La prima domanda che ti viene da fare è: e se succedesse ancora?


Le indagini hanno chiarito che la Franzoni aveva un'ossessione per quel bambino. Lo vedeva con la testa strana, lo vedeva diverso.
Se non si ricostruisce un'ossessione, suppongo abbiano valutato gli psichiatri, non si potrebbe ricreare la situazione.
Io non capisco marito e parenti.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

però non dimentichiamo i detenuti in regime di carcerazione preventiva (percentuale altissima), ovvero che non hanno da scontare la condanna definitiva, e che a volte poi in carcere non ci mettono più piede
queste persone sono costrette spessissimo a stare con i detenuti definitivi a causa della carenza di posti, quindi se ritenete che non sia affatto equo infliggere loro le stesse condizioni di detenzione, è come ammettere che le condizioni sono bastevolmente aspre, secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però non dimentichiamo i detenuti in regime di carcerazione preventiva (percentuale altissima), ovvero che non hanno da scontare la condanna definitiva, e che a volte poi in carcere non ci mettono più piede
> queste persone sono costrette spessissimo a stare con i detenuti definitivi a causa della carenza di posti, quindi se ritenete che non sia affatto equo infliggere loro le stesse condizioni di detenzione, è come ammettere che le condizioni *sono bastevolmente aspre*, secondo me


ma secondo me sono pure troppo aspre. Il problema è che io non sono nessuno, mentre quelli che hanno fatto le ispezioni e ci hanno tacciato di inciviltà un po' di esperienza ce l'hanno.
Comunque una grande inciviltà sta anche nei tempi della giustizia. Inciviltà non solo verso gli imputati, ma anche verso le vittime.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo me sono pure troppo aspre. Il problema è che io non sono nessuno, mentre quelli che hanno fatto le ispezioni e ci hanno tacciato di inciviltà un po' di esperienza ce l'hanno.
> *Comunque una grande inciviltà sta anche nei tempi della giustizia. Inciviltà non solo verso gli imputati, ma anche verso le vittime.*



perchè uno stato civile deve investire anche nella giustizia ma soprattutto smantellare l'irresponsabilità dei magistrati: quando sbagliano, devono pagare pure loro


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè uno stato civile deve investire anche nella giustizia ma soprattutto smantellare l'irresponsabilità dei magistrati: quando sbagliano, devono pagare pure loro


TI AMO.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> TI AMO.



anche l'europa ce lo chiede, infatti qualcosa si sta muovendo

che si paghino l'assicurazione come i medici, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche l'europa ce lo chiede, infatti qualcosa si sta muovendo
> 
> che si paghino l'assicurazione come i medici, no?


TI AMO ANCHE SE NON ME LO CHIEDE L'EUROPA.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> TI AMO ANCHE SE NON ME LO CHIEDE L'EUROPA.



ti senti bene?

festa questa sera?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche l'europa ce lo chiede, infatti qualcosa si sta muovendo
> 
> che si paghino l'assicurazione come i medici, no?


Se la questione fosse questa non ci sarebbe stata alcuna opposizione. Dai!

Nessun magistrato perseguirà un ricco se non con prove schiaccianti e anche così rischierà di rovinarsi la vita con un contenzioso infinito.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se la questione fosse questa non ci sarebbe stata alcuna opposizione. Dai!
> 
> Nessun magistrato perseguirà un ricco se non con prove schiaccianti e anche così rischierà di rovinarsi la vita con un contenzioso infinito.


la questione è complessa e riguarda sia il civile che il penale, comunque secondo me hanno troppo potere, e il potere non basta averlo, bisogna anche saperlo usare, ci sono degli errori o leggerezze che secondo me non sono scusabili perchè possono pregiudicare fortemente la vita delle persone, quasi come il medico che dimentica le pinze nella pancia

non dimentichiamo che da noi la responsabilità per colpa c'è in caso di imprudenza, negligenza o imperizia, discorso lungo ma in sintesi invece ora i magistrati rispondono solo per dolo (reati) o al limite per abuso od omissione di atti d'ufficio...


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....
> lo vorresti un giudice che sta giudicando come se il reato fosse fatto a lui ?





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no! Vorrebbe che la lagge e il principio che la informa lo fossero!





farfalla ha detto:


> No
> vorrei una legge diversa
> Il giudice applica la legge


veramente mi pare che tu l'abbia detto molte volte, e comunque certamente qui. Non discuti solo l'aplicazione delle leggi, ma la legge stessa (che attualmente, dato il principio di base della rieducazione che vale anche per gli assassini, molto raramente può concretizzarsi nella pena detentiva a vita, convieni?)


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> veramente mi pare che tu l'abbia detto molte volte, e comunque certamente qui. Non discuti solo l'aplicazione delle leggi, ma la legge stessa (che attualmente, dato il principio di base della rieducazione che vale anche per gli assassini, molto raramente può concretizzarsi nella pena detentiva a vita, convieni?)


Molto raramente, non sempre purtroppo.
Sul resto avevo interpretato la tua affermazione in modo diverso.
Si voglio una legge che preveda il carcere a vita per omicidi come quelli di cui stiamo parlando e me ne strafrega se si pentono redimono o riabilitano. O meglio sono contenta del pentimento ma questo non cambia la pena.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> la questione è complessa e riguarda sia il civile che il penale, comunque secondo me hanno troppo potere, e il potere non basta averlo, bisogna anche saperlo usare, ci sono degli errori o leggerezze che secondo me non sono scusabili perchè possono pregiudicare fortemente la vita delle persone, quasi come il medico che dimentica le pinze nella pancia
> 
> non dimentichiamo che da noi la responsabilità per colpa c'è in caso di imprudenza, negligenza o imperizia, discorso lungo ma in sintesi invece ora i magistrati rispondono solo per dolo (reati) o al limite per abuso od omissione di atti d'ufficio...


Se servisse per tutelare i poveretti l'argomento non avrebbe appassionato il silvio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto raramente, non sempre purtroppo.
> Sul resto avevo interpretato la tua affermazione in modo diverso.
> Si voglio una legge che preveda il carcere a vita per omicidi come quelli di cui stiamo parlando e me ne strafrega se si pentono redimono o riabilitano. O meglio sono contenta del pentimento ma questo non cambia la pena.


appunto. Allora vorresti cambiare proprio la legge e proprio il principio che ne è alla base, che è proprio quello della riabilitazione, esattamente come ho risposto a Minerva. Tutto a posto 

PS: l'ergastolo, dato il principio costituzionale di cui sopra, crea non a caso qualche problemuccio di incostituzionalità


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se servisse per tutelare i poveretti l'argomento non avrebbe appassionato il silvio.


non posso che quotare!


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se servisse per tutelare i poveretti l'argomento non avrebbe appassionato il silvio.


anche questo è un discorso complesso, che parte dalle orride leggi ad personam (e da chi le ha votate) che però secondo me non devono farci dimenticare che contro di lui effettivamente qualche volta c'è stato un accanimento politico da parte dei magistrati (tipo processi più svelti per evitare prescrizioni...ma i processi degli altri?? quante vittime non hanno avuto giustizia, o quanti indagati sono stati in ballo secoli, e poi assolti?)
l'antipatia per UNA persona non dovrebbe portare ad ignorare il problema, che invece è alquanto diffuso, se per disgrazia si incappa in un magistrato ignorante, lavativo etc., sono guai grossi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Io sono per la riabilitazione.
Però mentre accetterei il rischio di far lavorare un ladro in casa mia, non comprendo chi si fidanza con un assassino.
Però in questo sono talebana.
Non mi fiderei neanche a essere il grande amore di chi ha tradito la moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche questo è un discorso complesso, che parte dalle orride leggi ad personam (e da chi le ha votate) che però secondo me non devono farci dimenticare che contro di lui effettivamente qualche volta c'è stato un accanimento politico da parte dei magistrati (tipo processi più svelti per evitare prescrizioni...ma i processi degli altri?? quante vittime non hanno avuto giustizia, o quanti indagati sono stati in ballo secoli, e poi assolti?)
> l'antipatia per UNA persona non dovrebbe portare ad ignorare il problema, che invece è alquanto diffuso, se per disgrazia si incappa in un magistrato ignorante, lavativo etc., sono guai grossi


Magari altri imputati non hanno squadre di avvocati esperti per far arrivare la prescrizione, ridotta proprio per i reati che lo riguardavano .
Non dubito che ci sarebbero altri su cui accanirsi.
Io sono per l'accanimento diffuso, per certi reati contro la comunità.:carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche questo è un discorso complesso, che parte dalle orride leggi ad personam (e da chi le ha votate) che però secondo me non devono farci dimenticare che contro di lui effettivamente qualche volta c'è stato un accanimento politico da parte dei magistrati (tipo processi più svelti per evitare prescrizioni...ma i processi degli altri?? quante vittime non hanno avuto giustizia, o quanti indagati sono stati in ballo secoli, e poi assolti?)
> l'antipatia per UNA persona non dovrebbe portare ad ignorare il problema, che invece è alquanto diffuso, se per disgrazia si incappa in un magistrato ignorante, lavativo etc., sono guai grossi


Quando parli di prescrizione penso ad Andreotti, che avrei invece visto con felicità morire lentamente (non per mano mia), nel sangue e negli stenti. Quando penso all'accanimento politico, invece, non penso certo a Berlusconi che avrei visto con felicità fare i lavori forzati sotto il publico ludibrio per almeno 15 anni. Quella della decadenza dei termini è una questione allucinante, allucinante.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari altri imputati non hanno squadre di avvocati esperti per far arrivare la prescrizione, ridotta proprio per i reati che lo riguardavano .
> Non dubito che ci sarebbero altri su cui accanirsi.
> Io sono per l'accanimento diffuso, per certi reati contro la comunità.:carneval:


mi riferivo anche al civile, non solo al penale


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quando parli di prescrizione penso ad Andreotti, che avrei invece visto con felicità morire lentamente (non per mano mia), nel sangue e negli stenti. Quando penso all'accanimento politico, invece, non penso certo a Berlusconi che avrei visto con felicità fare i lavori forzati sotto il publico ludibrio per almeno 15 anni. Quella della decadenza dei termini è una questione allucinante, allucinante.



i latini la chiamavano rimedio iniquo, che è una sorta di ossimoro
diciamo che in linea generale mi pare equo che ad un certo momento intervenga la prescrizione (che infatti c'è anche nel civile), e alcuni reati sono comunque imprescrittibili (omicidio, stage...)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi riferivo anche al civile, non solo al penale


Non ne so nulla.
:smile:


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ne so nulla.
> :smile:



chi rusa pù sè, la vaca l'è sua


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> i latini la chiamavano rimedio iniquo, che è una sorta di ossimoro
> diciamo che in linea generale mi pare equo che ad un certo momento intervenga la prescrizione (che infatti c'è anche nel civile), e alcuni reati sono comunque imprescrittibili (omicidio, stage...)


non è sbagliata la decorrenza dei termini, è sbagliato che in Italia si arrivi a farli decorrere, quei termini!


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari altri imputati non hanno squadre di avvocati esperti per far arrivare la prescrizione, ridotta proprio per i reati che lo riguardavano .
> Non dubito che ci sarebbero altri su cui accanirsi.
> *Io sono per l'accanimento diffuso, per certi reati contro la comunità*.:carneval:


ma quoto!!!!!!!! E sono anche del parere che alle cariche politiche debbona arrivare solo gli incensurati. E rimanerci, solo gli incensurati. Sembra banale ma in Italia non lo è.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non è sbagliata la decorrenza dei termini, è sbagliato che in Italia si arrivi a farli decorrere, quei termini!



infatti...cortesemente mi spieghi come mai dei dipendenti pubblici in arretrato perenne col lavoro alle ore 13 se ne vanno a casa?? come mai di pomeriggio non ci sono udienze?? è l'undicesimo comandamento per caso??


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti...cortesemente mi spieghi come mai dei dipendenti pubblici in arretrato perenne col lavoro alle ore 13 se ne vanno a casa?? come mai di pomeriggio non ci sono udienze?? è l'undicesimo comandamento per caso??


non ne ho idea...la butto là: se l'arretrato è perenne perché non ne assumono altri? I dipendenti pubblici che io sappia fanno 36 ore (in tribunale non ne ho idea, però), che in termini di vita mi sembra più che abbastanza. C'è più lavoro? Che assumano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti...cortesemente mi spieghi come mai dei dipendenti pubblici in arretrato perenne col lavoro alle ore 13 se ne vanno a casa?? come mai di pomeriggio non ci sono udienze?? è l'undicesimo comandamento per caso??


Il tribunale dovrebbe essere come la TAC e funzionare 24/24, 7/7. Ecco dove sono lesi i nostri diritti, altro che palle.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il tribunale dovrebbe essere come la TAC e funzionare 24/24, 7/7. Ecco dove sono lesi i nostri diritti, altro che palle.


a NY lo è. Cause alle 3-4 di mattina :smile:. A me sembra un filino assurdo, però.

PS: nei paesi scandinavi, in Inghilterra etc., come fanno e che orari fanno? Io non lo so (sono curiosa)


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non ne ho idea...la butto là: se l'arretrato è perenne perché non ne assumono altri? I dipendenti pubblici che io sappia fanno 36 ore (in tribunale non ne ho idea, però), che in termini di vita mi sembra più che abbastanza. C'è più lavoro? Che assumano.



ma infatti prima dicevo che bisogna investire nella giustizia...e anche farli lavorare per un numero di ore normale

un anziano avvocato mi diceva che una volta le udienze di pomeriggio le facevano, eccome!


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti prima dicevo che bisogna investire nella giustizia...e anche farli lavorare per un numero di ore normale
> 
> un anziano avvocato mi diceva che una volta le udienze di pomeriggio le facevano, eccome!


ma quante ore lavorano nei tribunali?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> chi rusa pù sè, la vaca l'è sua


Da me "vusa" :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quando parli di prescrizione penso ad Andreotti, che avrei invece visto con felicità morire lentamente (non per mano mia), nel sangue e negli stenti. Quando penso all'accanimento politico, invece, non penso certo a Berlusconi che avrei visto con felicità fare i lavori forzati sotto il publico ludibrio per almeno 15 anni. Quella della decadenza dei termini è una questione allucinante, allucinante.


No spiegami vedresti Andreotti morire nel sangue e negli stenti e dobbiamo mostrarci compassionevoli e riabilitare la Franzoni o chi per essa?
Minchia


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quante ore lavorano nei tribunali?


dalle 9 alle 12.30, poi se c'è un'udienza lunga non la interrompono, oppure se ci sono udienze in programma che però si prolungano, può succedere sia che vadano avanti, sia che rimandino, dipende


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da me "vusa" :mexican::mexican:



vabbè, è sempre diritto civile


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No spiegami vedresti Andreotti morire nel sangue e negli stenti e dobbiamo mostrarci compassionevoli e riabilitare la Franzoni o chi per essa?
> Minchia


ha fatto ben di peggio per tutti, con ben note e accertate connivenze mafiose che lèvate (parliamo di stragi, eh, mica pizze e fichi; parliamo di "rapporti organici con la mafia" e non l'ho certo detto io ma alcunii magistrati). Ma sai, di mezzo non c'era (solo) un bimbo... in ogni caso, era una battuta. Sarei stata contenta se ci fosse stato uno qualsiasi, disposto di sua sponte ad impalarlo a ferro rovente e lasciarlo dissanguare di fronte al Caffè Greco di notte, non vorrei certo che l'avesse fatto lo stato italiano.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


La tua risposta a JB l'ho letta... ti avevo chiesto una cosa precisa


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè uno stato civile deve investire anche nella giustizia ma soprattutto smantellare l'irresponsabilità dei magistrati: quando sbagliano, devono pagare pure loro


Certo. A dir la verità tutti quelli che sbagliano nel loro lavoro dovrebbero risponderne, a maggior ragione coloro che hanno responsabilità pesantissime come i magistrati... o i medici...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Farfie, vorrei avere ancora l'illusione di vivere in uno stato dove vige il diritto.
> 
> Sull'onda dell'emotività riesco anche a comprendere il linciaggio, pensa te, ma non è diritto, e penso che a questo si stia riferendo l'Anticristo, che in questo caso mi trova sulla sua stessa linea.
> 
> ...


E' questo che stavo pensando ... A chi vive la realtà carceraria da innocente ecco questa si è una vera tragedia peraltro non annullabile che nella legge dei grandi numeri ci sarà sempre qualcuno che sconterà una pena per un reato non commesso ( da lui)


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se servisse per tutelare i poveretti l'argomento non avrebbe appassionato il silvio.


lui usa l'argomento strumentalmente per pararsi il suo quarto giunonico, ma non per questo il problema non esiste.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io credo che Farfalla si riferisca piuttosto a questo, anche se la rabbia la capisco benissimo.
> Io ringrazio che ci sia un sistema che punti (almeno nelle intenzioni) al reinserimento in società dopo aver portato a termine una condanna...che se fosse solo per me e per il mio sentire al mondo ci sarebbe sicuramente più spazio...
> 
> Il vero e grande problema è che queste pene non sono sufficienti. Se ammazzi la tua vita deve finire, entri in galera e non ne esci più. E' questo il problema, che chi ammazza dopo pochi anni è libero e contento fuori...ed è qualcosa che a me fa rigirare lo stomaco.


Parli di omicidio volontario immagino che se siamo di fronte a d'un omicidio colposo il discorso cambia ...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> questo.


Ho detto che con i dovuti distinguo per me le pene per omicidio sono ridicoli. 
Poi nello specifico le uccisioni a freddo premeditate o in preda a un raptus per me sono da punire con il carcere a vita.
Non é vendetta per me è giustizia.
La vendetta é pcchio per occhio dente per dente
Spero di averti risposto


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfà, tu devi stare calma che sei facile all'indigno, poi ti va il sangue alla testa. Ci sono millemila miliardi di motivi per voler uccidere qualcuno, dai più maligni ai, per assurdo che possa sembrarti, più nobili o comunque assolutamente comprensibili. Non credo di doverti fare degli esempi, ma il problema nel nostro ordinamento giuridico non è tanto la qualità dello stesso, ma i giudici che decidono come e quando applicare cosa. E' evidente.


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè uno stato civile deve investire anche nella giustizia ma soprattutto smantellare l'irresponsabilità dei magistrati: quando sbagliano, devono pagare pure loro


Vero e sono d'accordo ma siccome ci mette bocca la politica poco corretta non se farà nulla di nulla di nulla, questo e' !!:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se servisse per tutelare i poveretti l'argomento non avrebbe appassionato il silvio.


Ma infatti se non rompeva le balle per tutelarsi all'infinito facendone una questione basilare e personale ora forse avremmo fatto,un passo,avanti :smile:


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho detto che con i dovuti distinguo per me le pene per omicidio sono ridicoli.
> *Poi nello specifico le uccisioni a freddo premeditate o in preda a un raptus per me sono da punire con il carcere a vita.*
> Non é vendetta per me è giustizia.
> La vendetta é pcchio per occhio dente per dente
> Spero di averti risposto


Prima avevi detto una cosa diversa. Ad ogni modo ok.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Prima avevi detto una cosa diversa. Ad ogni modo ok.


Ma se mi danno addosso da stamattina per questo.. Boh 
Ora sono alla seconda birra quindi meglio che smetto di scrivere


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se mi danno addosso da stamattina per questo.. Boh
> *Ora sono alla seconda birra *quindi meglio che smetto di scrivere


cominci presto la serata... brava ragazza


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Forse il Conte li vuole utilizzare come manodopera per i lavori pubblici, gratis, acqua e sbobba sotto al sole, con la palla al piede, tipo film di gangster anni 30 ?
> O li vuole proprio lanciare da cargo in volo nel bel mezzo del mare nostrum, alla Videla ....


Io voglio solo che sia affidato a loro le sofferenze bancarie dei cittadini onesti
che causa perdita di lavoro hanno perso casa perchè insolventi con i mutui.
Voglio solo che se sei carcerato ti devi guadagnare la pagnotta...

E dovrebbero essere ben contenti

La peggior pena di un carcerato secondo me è il tempo che non passa...

Ma vi rendete conto?

Che cazzo fanno tutto il giorno in cella?

NULLA.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le indagini hanno chiarito che la Franzoni aveva un'ossessione per quel bambino. Lo vedeva con la testa strana, lo vedeva diverso.
> Se non si ricostruisce un'ossessione, suppongo abbiano valutato gli psichiatri, non si potrebbe ricreare la situazione.
> Io non capisco marito e parenti.


Ok...
SOno poco informato sui fatti
Ma almeno ci sono le prove inoppugnabili che sia stata lei a uccidere il bambino?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho detto che con i dovuti distinguo per me le pene per omicidio sono ridicoli.
> Poi nello specifico le uccisioni a freddo premeditate o in preda a un raptus per me sono da punire con il carcere a vita.
> Non é vendetta per me è giustizia.
> La vendetta é pcchio per occhio dente per dente
> Spero di averti risposto


Per me è ridicolo il carcere difronte un omicidio...
Sarebbe meglio che so costringerti a lavorare e dare i soldi ai congiunti dell'assassinato.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io voglio solo che sia affidato a loro le sofferenze bancarie dei cittadini onesti
> che causa perdita di lavoro hanno perso casa perchè insolventi con i mutui.
> Voglio solo che se sei carcerato ti devi guadagnare la pagnotta...
> 
> ...


Conte l'equivoco è di fondo: la ns Costituzione prevede che la pena ha una funzione rieducativa, non afflittiva .... E' un grande principio di civilità, che però se fossi il parente di una vittima ammazzata brutalmente o per indifferenza non riuscirei mai a comprendere.
Possiamo starne a parlare per ore, non ne usciamo.
Cmq scherzavo, ti sfottichiavo bonariamente


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Conte l'equivoco è di fondo: la ns Costituzione prevede che la pena ha una funzione rieducativa, non afflittiva .... E' un grande principio di civilità, che però se fossi il parente di una vittima ammazzata brutalmente o per indifferenza non riuscirei mai a comprendere.
> Possiamo starne a parlare per ore, non ne usciamo.
> Cmq scherzavo, ti sfottichiavo bonariamente


Io sono molto condizionato
dal 1980...

Quando incontrai fra Beppe Prioli...

E poi ho anche suonato per i carcerati...

E ti immagini che i detenuti siano dei mostri...

Ma non è così...

Poi sono anche come dire "toccato" perchè sai conoscevo personalmente Piero Maso

E devo dire che a lui il carcere ha cambiato la testa...

E soprattutto il lavoro lo ha educato...

Lui che sognava di vivere senza lavorare facendo la bella vita sulle spalle degli altri...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono molto condizionato
> dal 1980...
> 
> Quando incontrai fra Beppe Prioli...
> ...


Invece che fa ora?
Si gode l'eredità dei genitori che ha ucciso insieme alla moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece che fa ora?
> Si gode l'eredità dei genitori che ha ucciso insieme alla moglie.


Non precisamente
Ma facciamo che sia come dici tu...

Quando lo trovo glielo chiedo...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non precisamente
> Ma facciamo che sia come dici tu...
> 
> Quando lo trovo glielo chiedo...


Figurati se ho scritto una stronzata puoi dirlo.
Ma eredità e moglie sono reali.
Che poi vada a zappare la terra puó essere...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Figurati se ho scritto una stronzata puoi dirlo.
> Ma eredità e moglie sono reali.
> Che poi vada a zappare la terra puó essere...


Non lo so
ripeto caso mai chiedo alle sue sorelle...
A me risulta che non ha visto un pfenny...

Comunque...


----------



## Zod (25 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quoto!!!!!!!! E sono anche del parere che alle cariche politiche debbona arrivare solo gli incensurati. E rimanerci, solo gli incensurati. Sembra banale ma in Italia non lo è.


Dipende, io sarei per escludere chi ha commesso una certa categoria di reato, ovvero tutti i reati contro la persona e contro lo stato. Escluderei però i reati accidentali durante la manifestazione del proprio pensiero politico. 

Secondo la tua idea per far fuori un avversario politico basterebbe incriminarlo per qualcosa. Ma la legge non è uno status assoluto, è una conseguenza della cultura. E se durante una legislatura diventa criminale difendere una certa etnia, ecco che il potenziale rivoluzionario non potrà mai operare all'interno del sistema democratico ma dovrà per forza farlo da fuori, e fuori c'è solo il terrorismo. 

Sono questioni abbastanza delicate, bisogna sempre rifarsi alla costituzione. Anche per quanto riguarda il fatto che ognuno è innocente fino a prova contraria, e che sta alla parte lesa l'onere di tale prova. Può sembrare brutto ma è il fondamento della democrazia.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti...cortesemente mi spieghi come mai dei dipendenti pubblici in arretrato perenne col lavoro alle ore 13 se ne vanno a casa?? come mai di pomeriggio non ci sono udienze?? è l'undicesimo comandamento per caso??


Alt ferma ma dove lo hai letto che vanno a casa alle 13  nel penale,ci lavora una mia cara amica e fa igurati lavora pure a pasqua se deve andare ad assistere agli interrogatori in carcere o in videoconferenza e non ha orari in quel caso e comunque lavora anche nel pomeriggio certo non sono aperti al pubblico ... Al civile lo frequento per lavoro i dipendenti ci sono anche nel pomeriggio,per lavoro interno non al pubblico .. Questo da me


----------



## Zod (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Devi comunque distinguere, all'interno dello stesso reato. Un serial killer è una cosa, un rapinatore un'altra, un rapinato che spara alle spalle un rapinatore che scappa un'altra ancora.
> La legge non può prevedere la stessa pena per reati uguali ma casi così diversi. Secondo me tu confondi la normale sete di vendetta dei parenti con il distacco che ovviamente deve avere il legislatore.


Non si nasce assassini. Il criminale deve espiare la sua colpa ma anche la società che lo ha partorito. È l'unico modo possibile che ha la società per espiare le sue colpe è riportarlo al suo interno, quando ci sono le condizioni di redenzione e di annullamento della pericolosità sociale. 

Quanto al carcere a vita, se devi privare della libertà una persona, fino alla sua morte, tanto vale ucciderla subito.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende, io sarei per escludere chi ha commesso una certa categoria di reato, ovvero tutti i reati contro la persona e contro lo stato. Escluderei però i reati accidentali durante la manifestazione del proprio pensiero politico.
> 
> Secondo la tua idea per far fuori un avversario politico basterebbe incriminarlo per qualcosa. Ma la legge non è uno status assoluto, è una conseguenza della cultura. E se durante una legislatura diventa criminale difendere una certa etnia, ecco che il potenziale rivoluzionario non potrà mai operare all'interno del sistema democratico ma dovrà per forza farlo da fuori, e fuori c'è solo il terrorismo.
> 
> Sono questioni abbastanza delicate, bisogna sempre rifarsi alla costituzione. Anche per quanto riguarda il fatto che ognuno è innocente fino a prova contraria, e che sta alla parte lesa l'onere di tale prova. Può sembrare brutto ma è il fondamento della democrazia.



Ciao Zod,

da noi invece ti ritiri, affinché non è chiaro. 
Perché la parte lesa sarebbe poi il popolo. 


sienne


----------



## Zod (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> da noi invece ti ritiri, affinché non è chiaro.
> Perché la parte lesa sarebbe poi il popolo.
> ...


Il popolo diverrebbe parte lesa anche nel momento in cui riconoscendosi in un leader lo vedrebbe costretto a farsi da parte per delle accuse che senza un processo di garanzia possono lecitamente apparire prive di fondamento. Tale circostanza potrebbe anche divenire il pretesto per rivoluzioni violente.

Se ad esempio ora in Italia arrestassero Beppe Grillo potrebbe scattare una reazione violenta difficile da controllare.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il popolo diverrebbe parte lesa anche nel momento in cui riconoscendosi in un leader lo vedrebbe costretto a farsi da parte per delle accuse che senza un processo di garanzia possono lecitamente apparire prive di fondamento. Tale circostanza potrebbe anche divenire il pretesto per rivoluzioni violente.
> 
> Se ad esempio ora in Italia arrestassero Beppe Grillo potrebbe scattare una reazione violenta difficile da controllare.



Ciao

accuse di che cosa? Con che fondo? In base a cosa?
Uno non si alza la mattina e inizia ad accusare così. 
Se ci sono delle prove, delle incongruenze ... bisogna verificare. 
In Germania - mi scappa il nome - quel politico si è ritirato 
perché è stato scoperto che aveva plagiato la sua tesi di laurea. 

Il popolo è sovrano. E in un sistema democratico "sano", 
dovrebbe essere così ... che puoi avere i tuoi pensieri politici,
i tuoi ideali ... e che vengano rispettati ... c'è libertà di pensiero. 



sienne


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende, io sarei per escludere chi ha commesso una certa categoria di reato, ovvero tutti i reati contro la persona e contro lo stato. Escluderei però i reati accidentali durante la manifestazione del proprio pensiero politico.
> 
> Secondo la tua idea per far fuori un avversario politico basterebbe incriminarlo per qualcosa. Ma la legge non è uno status assoluto, è una conseguenza della cultura. E se durante una legislatura diventa criminale difendere una certa etnia, ecco che il potenziale rivoluzionario non potrà mai operare all'interno del sistema democratico ma dovrà per forza farlo da fuori, e fuori c'è solo il terrorismo.
> 
> Sono questioni abbastanza delicate, bisogna sempre rifarsi alla costituzione. Anche per quanto riguarda il fatto che ognuno è innocente fino a prova contraria, e che sta alla parte lesa l'onere di tale prova. Può sembrare brutto ma è il fondamento della democrazia.


Embè sotto il comunismo come si faceva?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il popolo diverrebbe parte lesa anche nel momento in cui riconoscendosi in un leader lo vedrebbe costretto a farsi da parte per delle accuse che senza un processo di garanzia possono lecitamente apparire prive di fondamento. Tale circostanza potrebbe anche divenire il pretesto per rivoluzioni violente.
> 
> Se ad esempio ora in Italia arrestassero Beppe Grillo potrebbe scattare una reazione violenta difficile da controllare.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Figuriamoci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sopravvaluti e di molto Beppe Grillo

La gente direbbe...

Visto l'ennesimo politico corrotto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non si nasce assassini. Il criminale deve espiare la sua colpa ma anche la società che lo ha partorito. È l'unico modo possibile che ha la società per espiare le sue colpe è riportarlo al suo interno, quando ci sono le condizioni di redenzione e di annullamento della pericolosità sociale.
> 
> Quanto al carcere a vita, se devi privare della libertà una persona, fino alla sua morte, tanto vale ucciderla subito.


ANche perchè ci costa dodicimila euro all'anno...

Oltre 66 mila erano, circa 66 mila restano. A parte qualche centinaio, fuoriusciti con la seconda “svuota-carceri”.

Questi i numeri dei galeotti ospiti delle patrie galere.

Compreso il dato – senza uguali – dei carcerizzati per reati di droga, magari lievi, nella certezza che tutto può accadere in carcere tranne che si venga curati. Ma c’è di più.

Un detenuto costa allo Stato italiano, tutto compreso, 12 mila euro al mese, quanto un deputato.

I calcoli li ha fatti l’Osapp (Sindacato autonomo polizia penitenziaria): tra personale, manutenzioni, vitto, alloggio e attività ricreative, se si divide la cifra per 66.153 detenuti si arriva «a circa 12mila euro mensili pro-capite, quasi identica allo stipendio di un parlamentare italiano». 

«Un’emergenza assillante, dalle imprevedibili e forse ingovernabili ricadute», così nel luglio 2011 il capo dello Stato, Giorgio Napolitano, aveva definito la questione del “sovraffollamento” dei penitenziari. Aggiungendo «va affrontata con i rimedi già messi in atto e con ogni altro possibile intervento, non escludendo nessuna ipotesi che potrebbe essere necessaria».

 Nel nostro Paese, l’82% dei condannati finisce in carcere: vitto e alloggio a spese del cittadino onesto. In Francia, invece, la percentuale scende al 26% mentre il residuo 74% sconta pene alternative (come, per es., l’affidamento in prova al Servizio Sociale, la semilibertà, la detenzione domiciliare).

“Fossimo organizzati come in Francia oggi avremmo 21 mila detenuti anziché 66.883” commenta Rosalba Reggio dalle pagine de “Il Sole 24 Ore”.

Con una politica che favoreggi le misure alternative potremmo risparmiare 2 milioni di euro all’anno. La spendig review però non ha ancora toccato questa voce di spesa.

 Il Guardasigilli Severino ammonisce: “Occorre vincere il pregiudizio italiano verso le pene alternative e considerare la detenzione come extrema ratio”.

Invece, il nostro sistema registra un calo delle misure alternative.

Anzi: i posti letto nelle carceri stanno aumentando a seguito dei recenti piani carcerari di ampliamento e ristrutturazione. Entro la primavera 2013, avremo infatti cinquemila posti letto in più da destinare ai detenuti.

 “Il vero risparmio per il Paese – spiega Luigi Pagano, vice capo Dipartimento dell’amministrazione finanziaria, intervistato da “Il Sole 24 Ore” – “sarà rappresentato dalla riduzione della recidiva.

Se aumentiamo il numero di detenuti che scontano pene alternative al carcere, di fatto, trasferiamo i costi dalle strutture penitenziarie a quelle di assistenza sociale.

Non abbiamo quindi alcun vantaggio diretto.

Il vero beneficio è indiretto. Solo lavorando al reinserimento dei detenuti nella società e nel mondo del lavoro, infatti, creiamo un circolo virtuoso che riduce strutturalmente i costi – sociali e finanziari – della delinquenza”.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende, io sarei per escludere chi ha commesso una certa categoria di reato, ovvero tutti i reati contro la persona e contro lo stato. Escluderei però i reati accidentali durante la manifestazione del proprio pensiero politico.
> 
> Secondo la tua idea per far fuori un avversario politico basterebbe incriminarlo per qualcosa. Ma la legge non è uno status assoluto, è una conseguenza della cultura. E se durante una legislatura diventa criminale difendere una certa etnia, ecco che il potenziale rivoluzionario non potrà mai operare all'interno del sistema democratico ma dovrà per forza farlo da fuori, e fuori c'è solo il terrorismo.
> 
> Sono questioni abbastanza delicate, bisogna sempre rifarsi alla costituzione. Anche per quanto riguarda il fatto che ognuno è innocente fino a prova contraria, e che sta alla parte lesa l'onere di tale prova. Può sembrare brutto ma è il fondamento della democrazia.


ma io veramente ho detto incensurati, non quelli in attesa di giudizio. E già mi sembra tanto: io non sono in attesa di giudizio per niente, permetti che vorrei alla carica del paese qualcuno 'al di sopra di ogni sospetto'?. Ok, può essere usato strumemtalmente, ok. ok, facciamo che prima di essere passati in giudicato mantengono la carica (idea costituzionale dell'innocenza presuntiva sempre). Prima, però. Non dopo, avvalendosi dell'immunità parlamentare. Per quanto riguarda l'operare al di fuori del sistema sono d'accordissimo e riguardo il terrorismo di nuovo ok, hai ragione. Non è questo il caso, però. E di terroristi di altri tempi ne conosco e sono amica, come il gruppo 7 aprile (Oreste Scalzone e company). Sono d'accordo con te che sono cose delicate. Ma un parlamento di pregiudicati esiste solo in Italia. Fa ribrezzo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> da noi invece ti ritiri, affinché non è chiaro.
> Perché la parte lesa sarebbe poi il popolo.
> ...



d'accordo!!!!!!!! Lo dovrebbero fare di loor sponte. Solo in Italia sono attaccati allo scanno come le cozze, visto che quello scanno garantisce l'immunità -e in seguito la prescrizione del reato-. Gli elettori di Berlusconi (ma già prima , democristiani e poi socialisti) lo sanno benissimo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè sotto il comunismo come si faceva?


quando mai in Italia c'è stato il comunismo, di grazia?


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordo!!!!!!!! Lo dovrebbero fare di loor sponte. Solo in Italia sono attaccati allo scanno come le cosse, visto che quello scanno garantisce l'immunità -e in seguito la prescrizione del reato-. Gli elettori di Berlusconi (ma già prima , democristiani e poi socialisti) lo sanno benissimo.


Eh, ma se poi vince le elezioni. Ha più valore la sentenza di un giudice oppure la preferenza di 12 milioni di Italiani? Se uno è onesto si dimette, ma se uno è onesto non è imputato. Quanti voti ha preso alle ultime politiche? Dopo tutto il casino mi pare che stava ancora sul 20%. Se non lo votavano spariva prima. Del resto non è necessariamente sbagliato rimettersi al giudizio del popolo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Eh, ma se poi vince le elezioni. Ha più valore la sentenza di un giudice oppure la preferenza di 12 milioni di Italiani? Se uno è onesto si dimette, ma se uno è onesto non è imputato. Quanti voti ha preso alle ultime politiche? Dopo tutto il casino mi pare che stava ancora sul 20%. Se non lo votavano spariva prima. Del resto non è necessariamente sbagliato rimettersi al giudizio del popolo.


rimettersi al giudizio del popolo per fatti criminosi per i quali ci sono giudici a condannare? Che è, la repubblica del plebiscito? Ma per piacere.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non si nasce assassini. Il criminale deve espiare la sua colpa ma anche la società che lo ha partorito. È l'unico modo possibile che ha la società per espiare le sue colpe è riportarlo al suo interno, quando ci sono le condizioni di redenzione e di annullamento della pericolosità sociale.
> 
> Quanto al carcere a vita, se devi privare della libertà una persona, fino alla sua morte, tanto vale ucciderla subito.


Se per questo la società in senso lato partorisce tonnellate di merda ogni secondo... è un discorso troppo generico. Dovrebbe cominciare ad espiare miioni di morti per denutrizione e malattie che ogni anno produce.
A me piace Vallanzasca quando rispondendo a un giornalista che gli chiedeva se era stato vittima della società rispose: non diciamo cazzate, la responsabilità è solo mia.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Insomma*

C'è da rimanere basiti se non sconcertati a leggere qualcuno di voi.Vi riempite la bocca di parole tipo "rieducazione"...ma rieducazione di chi?della Franzoni?cioè questa merda di madre uccide  a colpi in testa un povero bambino,sfondandogli la teca cranica,schizzi di sangue sul soffitto e cazzo devo leggere il termine rieducazione?un figlio morto in quel modo,i soccorsi che tentano una disperata rianimazione e lei non curante chiede al marito:ne facciamo un altro?rieducare?ma con il cazzo.E sti cazzi dei pareri"DI PARTE"di psichiatri e psicologi,chi sono per asserire se può rifarlo o non rifarlo?chi sono dio?per me dal carcere una così non esce più....,e se torna a casa e ne uccide un altro poi?ma scherziamo,tutto questo buonismo e perbenismo,ma vi siete mai chiesti perchè la microcriminalità dell'est ha letteralmente soppiantato la nostra criminalità?Rieducare?cosa volete rieducare?chi?ma voi state veramente fuori,vivete nel vostro mondo perfetto ma irreale,ma cazzo uscite dal vostro vaso di pandora,dalla foresta di zawa zawa,e andate per strada,andate a conoscere la realtà,omicidi,violenze,tragedie,rieducare.....ma finitela.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Chiarisco*

E ci tengo a chiarire una cosa,io non farei più uscire la franzoni non per una questione punitiva,"solo"perchè socialmente MOLTO PERICOLOSA vista l'efferatezza del crimine commesso,visto il suo non pentimento,vista la sua crudeltà.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'è da rimanere basiti se non sconcertati a leggere qualcuno di voi.Vi riempite la bocca di parole tipo "rieducazione"...ma rieducazione di chi?della Franzoni?cioè questa merda di madre uccide  a colpi in testa un povero bambino,sfondandogli la teca cranica,schizzi di sangue sul soffitto e cazzo devo leggere il termine rieducazione?un figlio morto in quel modo,i soccorsi che tentano una disperata rianimazione e lei non curante chiede al marito:ne facciamo un altro?rieducare?ma con il cazzo.E sti cazzi dei pareri"DI PARTE"di psichiatri e psicologi,chi sono per asserire se può rifarlo o non rifarlo?chi sono dio?per me dal carcere una così non esce più....,e se torna a casa e ne uccide un altro poi?ma scherziamo,tutto questo buonismo e perbenismo,ma vi siete mai chiesti perchè la microcriminalità dell'est ha letteralmente soppiantato la nostra criminalità?Rieducare?cosa volete rieducare?chi?ma voi state veramente fuori,vivete nel vostro mondo perfetto ma irreale,ma cazzo uscite dal vostro vaso di pandora,dalla foresta di zawa zawa,e andate per strada,andate a conoscere la realtà,omicidi,violenze,tragedie,rieducare.....ma finitela.


La tua insensibilità verso questa povera donna mi lascia basita. 
Del resto ormai sto bimbo è morto inutile continuare a pensare a lui.
Concentriamoci sulla rieducazione di questa donna così puó trovarsi un lavoro e possiamo essere felici di riaverla tra noi


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'è da rimanere basiti se non sconcertati a leggere qualcuno di voi.Vi riempite la bocca di parole tipo "rieducazione"...ma rieducazione di chi?della Franzoni?cioè questa merda di madre uccide  a colpi in testa un povero bambino,sfondandogli la teca cranica,schizzi di sangue sul soffitto e cazzo devo leggere il termine rieducazione?un figlio morto in quel modo,i soccorsi che tentano una disperata rianimazione e lei non curante chiede al marito:ne facciamo un altro?rieducare?ma con il cazzo.E sti cazzi dei pareri"DI PARTE"di psichiatri e psicologi,chi sono per asserire se può rifarlo o non rifarlo?chi sono dio?per me dal carcere una così non esce più....,e se torna a casa e ne uccide un altro poi?ma scherziamo,tutto questo buonismo e perbenismo,ma vi siete mai chiesti perchè la microcriminalità dell'est ha letteralmente soppiantato la nostra criminalità?Rieducare?cosa volete rieducare?chi?ma voi state veramente fuori,vivete nel vostro mondo perfetto ma irreale,ma cazzo uscite dal vostro vaso di pandora,dalla foresta di zawa zawa,e andate per strada,andate a conoscere la realtà,omicidi,violenze,tragedie,rieducare.....ma finitela.


Personalmente non mi prenderei la responsabilità di farla uscire prima del termine di fine pena e non perché sia convinta che abbia agito con premeditazione ma perchè la ritengoydifficilmnete controllabile quindi a rischio


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La tua insensibilità verso questa povera donna mi lascia basita.
> Del resto ormai sto bimbo è morto inutile continuare a pensare a lui.
> Concentriamoci sulla rieducazione di questa donna così puó trovarsi un lavoro e possiamo essere felici di riaverla tra noi



ma come mai ieri hai detto che è tipo una porno star?
se ricordo male, come non detto


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma come mai ieri hai detto che è tipo una porno star?
> se ricordo male, come non detto


No hai letto bene.
Ma era un paragone non intendevo che lei lo fosse


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma come mai ieri hai detto che è tipo una porno star?
> se ricordo male, come non detto


Chi è una porno star? La Franzoni?

Ma invece Jucker? A me fa paura con quella faccia da pazzo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No hai letto bene.
> Ma era un paragone non intendevo che lei lo fosse


Hai dormito bene?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi è una porno star? La Franzoni?
> 
> Ma invece Jucker? A me fa paura con quella faccia da pazzo...


Hai fatto 200 domande in 5 min. devi ancora smaltire le birre


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No hai letto bene.
> Ma era un paragone non intendevo che lei lo fosse



ok, scusa
non ricordo bene il post, come non detto


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hai dormito bene?


Si


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No hai letto bene.
> Ma era un paragone non intendevo che lei lo fosse


Sai che poi ieri non abbiamo visto Xmen ma quel film con Tom Cruise e Emily Blunt che fanno la guerra contro i mimics, in Imax, é una figata l'Imax, non l'avevo mai visto un film in Imax, molto meglio del 3d


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sai che poi ieri non abbiamo visto Xmen ma quel film con Tom Cruise e Emily Blunt che fanno la guerra contro i mimics, in Imax, é una figata l'Imax, non l'avevo mai visto un film in Imax, molto meglio del 3d


...

E te ne sei accorta stamattina che hai visto un film per un altro?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> E te ne sei accorta stamattina che hai visto un film per un altro?


Ti stupiresti se fosse così?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sai che poi ieri non abbiamo visto Xmen ma quel film con Tom Cruise e Emily Blunt che fanno la guerra contro i mimics, in Imax, é una figata l'Imax, non l'avevo mai visto un film in Imax, molto meglio del 3d


Peccato essere andata a casa......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> E te ne sei accorta stamattina che hai visto un film per un altro?


No no. È che dovevamo vedere Xmen ma non c'era allora abbiamo visto quell'altro. Come si intitola? Comunque Emily Blunt é bellissima e Tom Cruise nonostante gli anni e Scientology regge ancora bene i film d'azione


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Ma chi è che non sopporta i film d'azione? Non mi ricordo più...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey a te piacciono i film d'azione vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No no. È che dovevamo vedere Xmen ma non c'era allora abbiamo visto quell'altro. Come si intitola? Comunque Emily Blunt é bellissima e Tom Cruise nonostante gli anni e Scientology regge ancora bene i film d'azione


Doveva intitolarsi All You Need Is Kill che era il titolo più bello del mondo. Poi l'hanno reintitolato come Edge Of Tomorrow.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Joey a te piacciono i film d'azione vero?


In media sì.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Doveva intitolarsi All You Need Is Kill che era il titolo più bello del mondo. Poi l'hanno reintitolato come Edge Of Tomorrow.


Si, ecco: Edge of Tomorrow! È quello!

un po' mi ha ricordato Source Code, per il fatto che si risveglia sempre... Anche se in Source Code non c'erano gli alieni... Bel film anche quello


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In media sì.


Ma Minerva quando ti ha detto che ti vuole così bene che le viene da piangere? Cosa le avevi fatto?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, ecco: Edge of Tomorrow! È quello!
> 
> un po' mi ha ricordato Source Code, per il fatto che si risveglia sempre... Anche se in Source Code non c'erano gli alieni... Bel film anche quello


A me ha ricordato Il Giorno della Marmotta con coso lì, quello di Ghostbusters e Lost in Translation.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me ha ricordato Il Giorno della Marmotta con coso lì, quello di Ghostbusters e Lost in Translation.



Si, anche quello. Bill Murray


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Minerva quando ti ha detto che ti vuole così bene che le viene da piangere? Cosa le avevi fatto?


Nulla.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nulla.


Aveva la sindrome premestruale? Io piango sempre in quei giorni...

comunque tornando al tema del thread: ho letto da qualche parte che molte donne serial killer uccidono durante i giorni premestruali... Ocio!


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*E*



farfalla ha detto:


> La tua insensibilità verso questa povera donna mi lascia basita.
> Del resto ormai sto bimbo è morto inutile continuare a pensare a lui.
> Concentriamoci sulla rieducazione di questa donna così puó trovarsi un lavoro e possiamo essere felici di riaverla tra noi


Ah certo.E sai che c'è?preferisco avere sensibilità per una giovane vita umana spezzata così crudelmente che sensibilità per una demente e debosciata,con la voce stridula e piagnucolante, riabilitazione un cazzo.Riabilitiamo per reati minori,riabilitiamo che si pente,e che cazzo,bisogna proprio essere dei grandissimi cialtroni per disquisire della riabilitazione della franzoni.Che poi vorrei tanto vederli sti professoroni dei miei coglioni...quando poi la tragedia accade a casa loro....magari gli uccidono un figlio e voglio vederli a disquisire di riabilitazione....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah certo.E sai che c'è?preferisco avere sensibilità per una giovane vita umana spezzata così crudelmente che sensibilità per una demente e debosciata,con la voce stridula e piagnucolante, riabilitazione un cazzo.Riabilitiamo per reati minori,riabilitiamo che si pente,e che cazzo,bisogna proprio essere dei grandissimi cialtroni per disquisire della riabilitazione della franzoni.Che poi vorrei tanto vederli sti professoroni dei miei coglioni...quando poi la tragedia accade a casa loro....magari gli uccidono un figlio e voglio vederli a disquisire di riabilitazione....


Ciao Oscuro!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> *Aveva la sindrome premestruale? Io piango sempre in quei giorni...
> *
> comunque tornando al tema del thread: ho letto da qualche parte che molte donne serial killer uccidono durante i giorni premestruali... Ocio!


Ma così, a caso?


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Ciao*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro!


Ciao culo impavido


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La tua insensibilità verso questa povera donna mi lascia basita.
> Del resto ormai sto bimbo è morto inutile continuare a pensare a lui.
> Concentriamoci sulla rieducazione di questa donna così puó trovarsi un lavoro e possiamo essere felici di riaverla tra noi


fate meno ironia e concentratevi su izzo e chiatti sevolete fare esempi di criminali .


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> fate meno ironia e concentratevi su izzo e chiatti sevolete fare esempi di criminali .


Già Izzo......anche lui non era più socialmente pericoloso.....!Spiegami la differenza fra La Franzoni e Chiatti...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma così, a caso?


Non proprio a caso... 


Magari se mi dicono qualcosa di spiacevole invece di fregarmene mi scendono le lacrime

O anche se rompo qualcosa

o se vedo un film d'ammmore dove qualcuno alla fine muore

cose così


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah certo.E sai che c'è?preferisco avere sensibilità per una giovane vita umana spezzata così crudelmente che sensibilità per una demente e debosciata,con la voce stridula e piagnucolante, riabilitazione un cazzo.Riabilitiamo per reati *minori,riabilitiamo che si pente,e *che cazzo,bisogna proprio essere dei grandissimi cialtroni per disquisire della riabilitazione della franzoni.Che poi vorrei tanto vederli sti professoroni dei miei coglioni...quando poi la tragedia accade a casa loro....magari gli uccidono un figlio e voglio vederli a disquisire di riabilitazione....


Sbagli Oscuro, perchè non riesci ad avere il giusto distacco emotivo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fate meno ironia e concentratevi su izzo e chiatti sevolete fare esempi di criminali .


Ma Jucker?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fate meno ironia e concentratevi su izzo e chiatti sevolete fare esempi di criminali .



Io mi concentro su tutti gli assassini.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già Izzo......anche lui non era più socialmente pericoloso.....!Spiegami la differenza fra La Franzoni e Chiatti...


la franzoni è una madre impazzita , chiatti è un pedofilo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sbagli Oscuro, perchè non riesci ad avere il giusto distacco emotivo.


quando si giudica senz'altro.per le chiacchere da salotto puoi anche bestemmiare contro gli assassini...ma non è che alla vittima tu possa giovare in questo modo


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Sbagli Oscuro, perchè non riesci ad avere il giusto distacco emotivo.


Cazzo per fortuna.....!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la franzoni è una madre impazzita , chiatti è un pedofilo.


E Jucker? Cos'è?

e quell'altro là che aveva ammazzato tutta la famiglia e poi era andato a Londra? Carretta, mi pare. Cos'è?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando si giudica senz'altro.per le chiacchere da salotto puoi anche bestemmiare contro gli assassini...ma non è che alla vittima tu possa giovare in questo modo


Invece riabilitandoli a chi gioviamo?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo per fortuna.....!


A quanto pare è un difetto, sappilo


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E Jucker? Cos'è?
> 
> e quell'altro là che aveva ammazzato tutta la famiglia e poi era andato a Londra? Carretta, mi pare. Cos'è?


un idiota drogato e vuoto.pericolosissimi


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece riabilitandoli a chi gioviamo?


alla giustizia, alla società se lo si fa lavorare, idealmente anche alla memoria della vittima.che poi nella realtà non lo si faccia...questo sì, è un problema.


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

Io sono veramente sconcertata.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> la franzoni è una madre impazzita , chiatti è un pedofilo.[/QUOTE
> Sono due assassini,senza se e senza ma.E se vogliamo le modalità dell'omicidio della franzoni sono anche più drammatiche e tragiche....!Una madre impazzita?bene, anche chiatti è un uomo impazzito,un pedofilo certo non è un soggetto con tutti i crismi della normalità,e allora?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla giustizia, alla società se lo si fa lavorare, idealmente anche alla memoria della vittima.che poi nella realtà non lo si faccia...questo sì, è un problema.


non condivido una parola mi spiace
Alla giustizia, per quel che mi riguarda vederla fuori è il fallimento della giustizia
Lavorare: se penso ai disoccupati mi viene da vomitare l'idea che lei possa trovare un lavoro
Per la vittima: una totale mancanza di rispetto

Va bè continuo a ribadire le stesse cose. 
Direi che è meglio che smetto. Mi sembra chiara la mia posizione


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A quanto pare è un difetto, sappilo


come ti dicevo ieri, non pensare di avere maggiore sensibilità verso le vittime gridando vendetta e auspicando gogna per i delinquenti


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*E*



farfalla ha detto:


> A quanto pare è un difetto, sappilo


Ma sti gran cazzi di quello che pensano questi cialtroni.Che poi sono sempre quelli che se ne stanno comodamente sul divano di casa a pontificare su questo e quello,su questioni teoriche,voli pindarici,frizzi cazzi e mille cazzi,guardano giletti e teorizzano....sociopatici di questa minchia.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono veramente sconcertata.


Ti giuro anche io,e se sto paese va di merda è per questi signori.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ti dicevo ieri, non pensare di avere maggiore sensibilità verso le vittime gridando vendetta e auspicando* gogna *per i delinquenti


Io non grido vendetta io voglio giustizia. 
Probabilmente il mio concetto di giustizia è diverso dal tuo.
il carcere a vita è la gogna?
Scusa ma invece credo proprio di avere una sensibilità diversa, almeno  in questi casi.
Se voi riuscite ad immaginare la Franzoni che sorride e lavora e siete soddisfatte di questo, io quando la guardo penso a quel bimbo massacrato nel letto. E' una sensibilità diversa? Come si può accettare che possa ancora essere felice quando un innocente non può più esserlo?


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono due assassini,senza se e senza ma.E se vogliamo le modalità dell'omicidio della franzoni sono anche più drammatiche e tragiche....!Una madre impazzita?bene, anche chiatti è un uomo impazzito,un pedofilo certo non è un soggetto con tutti i crismi della normalità,e allora?


Mi è capitato di avere una discussione abbastanza accesa con due donne che conosco, che per poco non mi denunciavano perchè mi ero permessa di incazzarmi quando quella tizia pochi mesi fa è stata lasciata dal marito e ha ben pensato di ammazzare le 3 figlie.

Io non capisco perchè le donne vengano giudicate "pazze" e quindi in qualche modo giustificate (o comunque quasi comprese), mentre l'uomo non è mai pazzo, ma assassino e mostro.

Per me un Chiatti, che tra l'altro a breve uscirà, che prende, stupra e ammazza due minori senza motivo è uguale a quella madre che per una sorta di vendetta ammazza a sangue freddo le 3 figlie per fare un dispetto al marito...

Anche da parte dei media c'è questa sorta di tolleranza nei confronti delle donne che ammazzano un figlio piuttosto che nei confronti di un uomo. E questo secondo me è completamente sbagliato...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> *E Jucker? Cos'è?
> *
> e quell'altro là che aveva ammazzato tutta la famiglia e poi era andato a Londra? Carretta, mi pare. Cos'è?


Un rettiliano, come Van Rompuy.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Giuro*

Adesso riabilitiamo pure "gastone" no?e cazzo che avrà fatto mai?andava allo stadio armato....purtroppo gli è partito un colpo e ha ammazzato Ciro esposito no?cazzo è solo impazzito,non ha precedenti specifici,e cazzo diamogli 5 anni, riabilitiamolo, diamogli un lavoro.....il morto?e sti cazzi tanto ormai è morto...Signori questi sono gli italiani....!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un rettiliano, come Van Rompuy.


Però quello ha proprio la faccia da pazzo. A me inquieta sapere che gira tranquillo per Milano con il suo barboncino


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sti gran cazzi di quello *che pensano questi cialtron*i.Che poi sono sempre quelli che se ne stanno comodamente sul divano di casa a pontificare su questo e quello,su questioni teoriche,voli pindarici,frizzi cazzi e mille cazzi,guardano giletti e teorizzano....sociopatici di questa minchia.


in effetti direi che le posizioni sono chiare come del resto chi le pone.
aurevoir


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di avere una discussione abbastanza accesa con due donne che conosco, che per poco non mi denunciavano perchè mi ero permessa di incazzarmi quando quella tizia pochi mesi fa è stata lasciata dal marito e ha ben pensato di ammazzare le 3 figlie.
> 
> Io non capisco perchè le donne vengano giudicate "pazze" e quindi in qualche modo giustificate (o comunque quasi comprese), mentre l'uomo non è mai pazzo, ma assassino e mostro.
> 
> ...



Ma mi pare che Chiatti stesso avesse chiesto di non essere più rilasciato perché sa che lo rifarà...


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di avere una discussione abbastanza accesa con due donne che conosco, che per poco non mi denunciavano perchè mi ero permessa di incazzarmi quando quella tizia pochi mesi fa è stata lasciata dal marito e ha ben pensato di ammazzare le 3 figlie.
> 
> Io non capisco perchè le donne vengano giudicate "pazze" e quindi in qualche modo giustificate (o comunque quasi comprese), mentre l'uomo non è mai pazzo, ma assassino e mostro.
> 
> ...


A me sembra molto chiaro perchè questo paese è ridotto così,e ne ho conferma ogni giorno.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti direi che le posizioni sono chiare come del resto chi le pone.
> aurevoir


Seduti comodamante su un cazzo di divano cara minerva....,la vita ti sembra meravigliosa....,non ti auguro e non auguro a nessuno di vivere da vicino certi drammi....la riabilitazione dovrebbero farla a voi.


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma mi pare che Chiatti stesso avesse chiesto di non essere più rilasciato perché sa che lo rifarà...


Certo, lui lo sa che lo rifarà.
Però c'è un problema...dicono che abbia una buona condotta in carcere. Ovvio, Chiatti è un pedofilo. In carcere mica ci girano i bambini!! Non ci sono le condizioni per cui lui potrebbe avere altri episodi simili, peccato che quando esce è facile che bambini ne veda...
Non mi stupirei se per riabilitarlo in società lo mettessero a lavorare in un asilo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seduti comodamante su un cazzo di divano cara minerva....,la vita ti sembra meravigliosa....,non ti auguro e non auguro a nessuno di vivere da vicino certi drammi....la riabilitazione dovrebbero farla a voi.


invece chi la pensa diversamente da me, ovviamente, ha una vita sempre a rischio, a differenza mia
ma che ne sai
ma che cosa c'entra


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> invece chi la pensa diversamente da me, ovviamente, ha una vita sempre a rischio, a differenza mia
> ma che ne sai
> ma che cosa c'entra


No,aspetta,sei libera di pensarla come vuoi ci mancherebbe.E che su certi drammi,quando entri in contatto con il dolore delle persone,quando vedi la disperazione,davanti all'efferatezza di un omicidio,forse faresti più fatica a disquisire di riabilitazioni varie ed eventuali.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Comunque, credo fosse ovvio, si parlava di riabilitazione ove possibile.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque, credo fosse ovvio, si parlava di riabilitazione ove possibile.


Ove possibile?e allora specifichiamo quando sarebbe possibile....per la franzoni?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ove possibile?e allora specifichiamo quando sarebbe possibile....per la franzoni?


Non lo so. Non so, davvero.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non so, davvero.


Capito?il principio è giusto,l'individuo andrebbe sempre rispettato e recuperato,non per reati come l'omicidio però...!


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ove possibile?e allora specifichiamo quando sarebbe possibile....per la franzoni?


cristo santo...
ti ho fatto l'esempio di izzo; questo è un criminale pericoloso per il quale con tutti gli ideali di rieducazione fatico a pensare che si possa redimerlo e farci qualcosa di umano....ma la franzoni.....accanirsi su una madre impazzita non è un termine di paragone possibile di fronte a certi delinquenti


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capito?il principio è giusto,l'individuo andrebbe sempre rispettato e recuperato,non per reati come l'omicidio però...!


Ma come dicevo ieri ci sono enne ragioni per un omicidio o anche no (sull'9nfanticidio ovviamente il discorso è ancora più complesso e delicato). Voglio dire che come sempre le analisi vanno fatte caso per caso. Il punto, più che altro, non sono tanto le leggi che abbiamo ma la bontà (o meno) di chi le applica con CTU, periti di parte e tutto l'ambaradan appresso. Non si può pensare di tagliare con l'accetta, in altri termini.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> cristo santo...
> ti ho fatto l'esempio di izzo; questo è un criminale pericoloso per il quale con tutti gli ideali di rieducazione fatico a pensare che si possa redimerlo e farci qualcosa di umano....ma la franzoni.....accanirsi su una madre impazzita non è un termine di paragone possibile di fronte a certi delinquenti


Ma guarda che Izzo era incensurato prima del Circeo....,quale criminale?Anzi minerva a dirla tutto al Circeo erano anche sotto effetti di droga e alcool....!La posizione di partenza è la stessa,anzi,a me sembra più grave quella della Franzoni....!Solo che ad Izzo è stata data la possibilità di"impazzire"una seconda volta....!


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cristo santo...
> ti ho fatto l'esempio di izzo; questo è un criminale pericoloso per il quale con tutti gli ideali di rieducazione fatico a pensare che si possa redimerlo e farci qualcosa di umano....ma la franzoni.....accanirsi su una madre impazzita non è un termine di paragone possibile di fronte a certi delinquenti


Ma ricordo male io o è stata assolutamente capace di intendere e di volere?


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come dicevo ieri ci sono enne ragioni per un omicidio o anche no (sull'9nfanticidio ovviamente il discorso è ancora più complesso e delicato). Voglio dire che come sempre le analisi vanno fatte caso per caso. Il punto, più che altro, non sono tanto le leggi che abbiamo ma la bontà (o meno) di chi le applica con CTU, periti di parte e tutto l'ambaradan appresso. Non si può pensare di tagliare con l'accetta, in altri termini.


Ho capito ma neanche si può decidere di essere più comprensivi quando "impazzisce"un mamma e dare 8 anni a Corona.Facciamoci a capire,Corona è un coglione ma 8 anni a lui e 12 alla franzoni,succede solo in italia...e dai....


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ricordo male io o è stata assolutamente capace di intendere e di volere?


Ricordi benissimo.


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricordi benissimo.


Mi pareva infatti...


----------



## disincantata (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non grido vendetta io voglio giustizia.
> Probabilmente il mio concetto di giustizia è diverso dal tuo.
> il carcere a vita è la gogna?
> Scusa ma invece credo proprio di avere una sensibilità diversa, almeno  in questi casi.
> Se voi riuscite ad immaginare la Franzoni che sorride e lavora e siete soddisfatte di questo, io quando la guardo penso a quel bimbo massacrato nel letto. E' una sensibilità diversa? Come si può accettare che possa ancora essere felice quando un innocente non può più esserlo?



Se è conscia di quello che ha fatto tu credi possa essere felice?

Se la si considera pazza va capita come una malata e curata.

Se la si considera un assassina capace ancora di uccidere,  allora si che è pericolosa (per me lo è) e guardata a vista, il problema è come?.

Io i sensi di colpa li sento anche solo se non ho voglia di alzarmi per portare un bicchiere d'acqua a mia figlia, so che non dovrei ma li sento e, mi alzo e glielo porto per sentirmi meglio.

Ci sono casi irrecuperabili, tipo Angelo Izzo, e considero vergognoso che gli abbiano dato la possibilità di uccidere ancora.

Poi entrare nella testa delle persone è impossibile, pochi mesi da il fratello di un mio conoscente, padre esemplare di 4 figli a cui ha insegnato per una vita le regole democratiche e l'educazione, a detto di quelli che lo conoscevano, carabinieri compresi, ha ucciso con un colpo di fucile alla schiena premeditandolo, uno che sembra da anni gli calpestava l'orto, neppure suo ma preso in prestito, con i cavalli.

Cavolo, possedeva terreni altrove, quello ti fa girare i santissimi, pianta li di coltivare quel terreno e vai altrove, proprio in quei giorni il fratello mi aveva chiesto la possibilità di far portare a suo fratello il bestiame in un terreno mio, gli avevo detto di si, dopo una settimana circa la disgrazia, chiamiamola cosi, incredulità per primo del maresciallo dei carabinieri che lo conosce da una vita, pensava volesse coprire un figlio o qualche parente, invece è in galera, anziano e malato.



A Chiatti impedirei di poter essere ancora pericoloso.


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ricordo male io o è stata assolutamente capace di intendere e di volere?


Ma la Franzoni non ha mai ammesso di essere la madre assassina. Ed è stata accusata con il pericoloso principio del "non può essere stata che lei". Sempre se ricordo bene. 

Comunque i principi a cui si ispira la legge non vedono una vittima e il suo carnefice. Vedono due vittime in posizioni contrapposte.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito ma neanche si può decidere di essere più comprensivi quando "impazzisce"un mamma e dare 8 anni a Corona.Facciamoci a capire,Corona è un coglione ma 8 anni a lui e 12 alla franzoni,succede solo in italia...e dai....


Ecco appunto


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Ma la Franzoni non ha mai ammesso di essere la madre assassina. Ed è stata accusata con il pericoloso principio del "non può essere stata che lei". Sempre se ricordo bene.
> 
> Comunque i principi a cui si ispira la legge non vedono una vittima e il suo carnefice. Vedono due vittime in posizioni contrapposte.


E ti aiuto a ricordare meglio.La franzoni è quella merda della sua famiglia,hanno puntato il dito sui vicini di casa....hanno puntato il dito su Cogne intera,non sono molto ben visti in quel paese.....L'avvocato Taormina ha più volte detto di sapere chi era stato e che l'avrebbe dimostrato,salvo poi lasciare il caso quando ha capito....!Non vorrei sbagliare ma i difensori della Franzoni sono stati denunciati per aver procurato prove FALSE...insomma bell'esempio di moralità.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito ma neanche si può decidere di essere più comprensivi quando "impazzisce"un mamma e dare 8 anni a Corona.Facciamoci a capire,Corona è un coglione ma 8 anni a lui e 12 alla franzoni,succede solo in italia...e dai....


E sono d'accordissimo, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto


8 anni a corona per estorsione e 12 alla franzoni....insomma quanto cazzo vale la vita di una persona?che poi avrei anche da ridire sulla condanna a Corona....!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma la Franzoni non ha mai ammesso di essere la madre assassina. *Ed è stata accusata con il pericoloso principio del "non può essere stata che lei".* Sempre se ricordo bene.
> 
> Comunque i principi a cui si ispira la legge non vedono una vittima e il suo carnefice. Vedono due vittime in posizioni contrapposte.


Ma pericoloso de che. Quando escludi tutto il resto quello che rimane è l'ovvio.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sono d'accordissimo, ci mancherebbe.


Facciamo un discorso serio?io ti becco in macchina mentre ti fai inculare da un trans,scatto delle foto,poi ti chiamo o ti faccio arrivare la voce .... che ho delle tue foto mentre ti accompagni al trans.Tu mi chiami ed io ti dico:ascolta ho le tue foto.....,hanno questo prezzo di mercato,se mi dai tu questi soldi non le vendo ai giornali,se no...le vendo.Spiegatemi dov'è l'estorsione......io sono ignorante,ma spiegatemelo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo un discorso serio?io ti becco in macchina mentre ti fai inculare da un trans,scatto delle foto,poi ti chiamo o ti faccio arrivare la voce .... che ho delle tue foto mentre ti accompagni al trans.Tu mi chiami ed io ti dico:ascolta ho le tue foto.....,hanno questo prezzo di mercato,se mi dai tu questi soldi non le vendo ai giornali,se no...le vendo.Spiegatemi dov'è l'estorsione......io sono ignorante,ma spiegatemelo.


Scusa un attimo: io prendo un tuo bene (ovvero un tuo momento di vita privata anzi privatissima), minaccio di darlo in pasto ai giornali se non paghi il prezzo che dico io e non sarebbe estorsione? E cos'è?


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa un attimo: io prendo un tuo bene (ovvero un tuo momento di vita privata anzi privatissima), minaccio di darlo in pasto ai giornali se non paghi il prezzo che dico io e non sarebbe estorsione? E cos'è?


E figlio mio, prenditi una camera in albergo...se ti fai dare da un trans in una piazza allora ci sta pure che qualcuno ti becchi e ti fotografi se sei uno pseudo personaggio pubblico!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E figlio mio, prenditi una camera in albergo...se ti fai dare da un trans in una piazza allora ci sta pure che qualcuno ti becchi e ti fotografi se sei uno pseudo personaggio pubblico!


Questo è come dire che se vado a Napoli e mi fregano la macchina sono stronzo io perchè sono andato a Napoli, no?


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa un attimo: io prendo un tuo bene (ovvero un tuo momento di vita privata anzi privatissima), minaccio di darlo in pasto ai giornali se non paghi il prezzo che dico io e non sarebbe estorsione? E cos'è?


No.Tu sei un personaggio pubblico, ti faccio una foto mentre ti accompagni ad un trans,non ti minaccio,quelle foto hanno un prezzo di mercato,tu non stai a casa tua mentre ti ho fatto quello foto....valgono 10mila euro,o le compri tu o le vendo a Chi,dov'è l'estorsione?Non ti dico guarda che se non mi dai 10 mila euro le do ai giornali.....LE foto sono qui le compi tu o le vendo ai giornali?è un'estorsione?


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è come dire che se vado a Napoli e mi fregano la macchina sono stronzo io perchè sono andato a Napoli, no?


Mi pare ben diversa la cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.Tu sei un personaggio pubblico, ti faccio una foto mentre ti accompagni ad un trans,non ti minaccio,quelle foto hanno un prezzo di mercato,tu non stai a casa tua mentre ti ho fatto quello foto....valgono 10mila euro,o le compri tu o le vendo a Chi,dov'è l'estorsione?*Non ti dico guarda che se non mi dai 10 mila euro le do ai giornali.....LE foto sono qui le compi tu o le vendo ai giornali?*è un'estorsione?


Ma sei serio?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi pare ben diversa la cosa.


Qual'è la differenza?


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?


Ma non ragionare da jb.Sei un personaggio pubblico,ci sono delle tue foto compromettenti,non vuoi farle andare in giro,telefoni tu a corona ,compri tu i negativi per non sputtanarti ,che cazzo di estorsione fa corona?Mi dirai che è una merda,che mangia sulle disgrazie altrui,che eticamente e moralmente scorretto,ma gli puoi dare 8 anni per questo cazzo?oh a me corona sta letteralmente sui coglioni....!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non ragionare da jb.Sei un personaggio pubblico,ci sono delle tue foto compromettenti,non vuoi farle andare in giro,telefoni tu a corona ,compri tu i negativi per non sputtanarti ,che cazzo di estorsione fa corona?Mi dirai che è una merda,che mangia sulle disgrazie altrui,che eticamente e moralmente scorretto,ma gli puoi dare 8 anni per questo cazzo?oh a me corona sta letteralmente sui coglioni....!


Lasciamo un attimo stare gli otto anni. Lasciamo un attimo stare quello che io posso pensare di Corona, facciamo così: mi rubano la macchina. Casualità (il caso, strano eh) telefono a quello che so per certo essere il più grande trafficante di auto rubate della città. E quello mi dice che ce l'ha lui (o una molto, molto ma molto similie, altra casualità) e che me la fa ritrovare a TOT denari. E' estorsione? Pensaci bene.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Ok*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lasciamo un attimo stare gli otto anni. Lasciamo un attimo stare quello che io posso pensare di Corona, facciamo così: mi rubano la macchina. Casualità (il caso, strano eh) telefono a quello che so per certo essere il più grande trafficante di auto rubate della città. E quello mi dice che ce l'ha lui (o una molto, molto ma molto similie, altra casualità) e che me la fa ritrovare a TOT denari. E' estorsione? Pensaci bene.


La similitudine è giusta ma non del tutto.Il fatto è che il trafficante è in possesso di un auto rubata,quindi già è in una posizione legalmente errata,restituirti la macchina dietro una somma di denaro partendo da una posizione illegale mi sembra diverso.Qui si parla di una foto,cosa legale,tu contatti Corona e gli chiedi di venderla a te invece che al giornale,a me sembra che non ci sia l'estorsione,sei tu a contattare lui,altrimenti lui venderebbe legalmente le tue foto al giornale....che ne dici?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La similitudine è giusta ma non del tutto.Il fatto è che il trafficante è in possesso di un auto rubata,*quindi già è in una posizione legalmente errata*,restituirti la macchina dietro una somma di denaro partendo da una posizione illegale mi sembra diverso.Qui si parla di una foto,cosa legale,tu contatti Corona e gli chiedi di venderla a te invece che al giornale,a me sembra che non ci sia l'estorsione,sei tu a contattare lui,altrimenti lui venderebbe legalmente le tue foto al giornale....che ne dici?


Ma farmi foto a mia insaputa E' UNA POSIZIONE LEGALMENTE ERRATA, hai voglia, tanto che i giornali di gossip ne hanno di cause aperte. Il fatto è che possono pagare i risarcimenti perchè vendono, o che magari a volte è tutto concordato con la celebrità che magari non è più tanto celebri. E' una palude, ma di base quello che è vero è che se tu mi chiedi soldi per non vendere le mie foto ai giornali mi stai ricattando.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Ha ragione JB. È estorsione. Dai cazzo, non potete dire che non è estorsione


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qual'è la differenza?


La differenza è che se tu sei un personaggio pubblico sai che sarebbe preferibile evitare determinate cose in luoghi in cui puoi essere visto. 
Chi ti vieta di stare a casa tua o in albergo? Lì vedrai che foto non te ne fanno, a meno che non te le fai tu e poi le vendi...e allora sei uguale a Corona...
Ma oh, se io vado a infrattarmi in macchina poi non mi lamento se mi trovo i guardoni che si smanettano, nè mi lamento se arrivano i carabinieri e mi fanno una multa...me lo sono cercato! Io, personaggio pubblico, oltre ad aspettarmi guardoni e carabinieri mi aspetto pure il paparazzo.
Se invece vai in certi quartieri può succedere come può non succedere, non sei stronzo...sei sfigato, perchè le sfighe capitano pure nel quartiere fighetto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non si nasce assassini. Il criminale deve espiare la sua colpa ma anche la società che lo ha partorito. È l'unico modo possibile che ha la società per espiare le sue colpe è riportarlo al suo interno, quando ci sono le condizioni di redenzione e di annullamento della pericolosità sociale.
> 
> *Quanto al carcere a vita, se devi privare della libertà una persona, fino alla sua morte, tanto vale ucciderla subito*.


non sono affatto d'accordo. Non deve essere la società ad espiare, ma chi ha commesso il delitto.
Detto questo SE ci sono le condizioni di redenzione a non c'è pericolosità, sicuramente la società ha un guadagno al reintegro, volendo fare un discorso meramente egoistico.
Ma... quando non ci sono? E quali sono queste condizioni? La buona condotta? uhmmmm... e mica basta che uno non pianti grane in galera per dire che non ucciderà più.
Perchè poi ci si prende una responsabilità verso eventuali future vittime.
Chiaramente non parlo di omicidi preterintenzionali, mi riferisco a persone che non hanno dimostrato alcun rispetto per la vita altrui, che non hanno avuto pietà, che sono stati crudeli.
Sul neretto poi: ci sono tanti modi di vivere, alcuni dei quali hanno una qualità che per me, sinceramente, sarebbe difficilmente accettabile. Penso a tutte le persone non autosufficenti che sono prive della loro libertà per come io la intendo, pur non avendo commesso alcun crimine.
Persone che vivono limitazioni ben peggiori di una cella, a ben vedere.
Non so se sarebbero d'accordo con il tuo neretto.
La vita, per quanto vissuta con limitazioni, ha sempre un potenziale, ha sempre un significato.
C'è anche gente che l'ha trovato in carcere durante una condanna a vita.
Penso ad un programma che ho visto una volta: alcuni ergastolani pluriomicidi in america partecipano ad un programma di recupero per ragazzi border line, facendo loro comprendere come può diventare il loro futuro.
Loro hanno trovato il modo di dare un senso alla vita che, del resto, si sono scelti.
Ma se uscissero da lì, sarebbero davvero in grado di non commettere più crimini?
Io temo che, una volta passati certi confini, sottolineo confini estremi, la scala di valori di una persona sia cambiata irreversibilmente, nonostante la presa di coscienza dei propri errori.
Lo so che è brutto, è una condanna ben peggiore del carcere a vita come pena, è l'estraniazione a vita dal consorzio umano.
Però io non riesco a credere che una persona che è arrivata a considerare nullo il valore della vita altrui e spezzarla come fosse niente, crudelmente, impietosamente, per anni, per mestiere magari, riesca a rivoluzionare completamente la propria etica ed il proprio sentire.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La differenza è che se tu sei un personaggio pubblico sai che sarebbe preferibile evitare determinate cose in luoghi in cui puoi essere visto.
> Chi ti vieta di stare a casa tua o in albergo? Lì vedrai che foto non te ne fanno, a meno che non te le fai tu e poi le vendi...e allora sei uguale a Corona...
> Ma oh, se io vado a infrattarmi in macchina poi non mi lamento se mi trovo i guardoni che si smanettano, nè mi lamento se arrivano i carabinieri e mi fanno una multa...me lo sono cercato! Io, personaggio pubblico, oltre ad aspettarmi guardoni e carabinieri mi aspetto pure il paparazzo.
> Se invece vai in certi quartieri può succedere come può non succedere, non sei stronzo...sei sfigato, perchè le sfighe capitano pure nel quartiere fighetto.


Ma la stupidità non è reato (purtroppo), l'estorsione sì.


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ha ragione JB. È estorsione. Dai cazzo, non potete dire che non è estorsione


Se io sto in casa mia e mi travesto da Spiderman per chissà quale gusto erotico e qualcuno piazza fotocamere nascoste per poi vendere le mie prodezze ai giornali è reato.
Se io vado fuori la sera, esco da un ristorante e c'ho il manipolo di fotografi, faccio la faccia incazzata (ma sempre a favore di obiettivo), faccio finta di scappare, rimorchio qualcuno e ci do dentro in macchina in un angolo lontano dal ristorante 100 metri, iniziando a levarmi i vestiti appena il flash fa luce perchè se no non ci vedo un cazzo non è estorsione, è essere imbecilli.


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la stupidità non è reato (purtroppo), l'estorsione sì.


L'estorsione è reato, mica detto che non lo sia.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ricordo male io o è stata assolutamente capace di intendere e di volere?


se per voi la franzoni equivale ad izzo direi che posso tranquillamente tacere


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'estorsione è reato, mica detto che non lo sia.


Appunto di quello si parlava. Se fosse estorsione o meno.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sono affatto d'accordo. Non deve essere la società ad espiare, ma chi ha commesso il delitto.
> Detto questo SE ci sono le condizioni di redenzione a non c'è pericolosità, sicuramente la società ha un guadagno al reintegro, volendo fare un discorso meramente egoistico.
> Ma... quando non ci sono? E quali sono queste condizioni? La buona condotta? uhmmmm... e mica basta che uno non pianti grane in galera per dire che non ucciderà più.
> Perchè poi ci si prende una responsabilità verso eventuali future vittime.
> ...


purtroppo per casi come izzo , tutti i killer della mafia e roba simile devo darti ragione.


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sono affatto d'accordo. Non deve essere la società ad espiare, ma chi ha commesso il delitto.
> Detto questo SE ci sono le condizioni di redenzione a non c'è pericolosità, sicuramente la società ha un guadagno al reintegro, volendo fare un discorso meramente egoistico.
> Ma... quando non ci sono? E quali sono queste condizioni? La buona condotta? uhmmmm... e mica basta che uno non pianti grane in galera per dire che non ucciderà più.
> Perchè poi ci si prende una responsabilità verso eventuali future vittime.
> ...


Bisogna dare un obiettivo, una meta da raggiungere, motivare. Se a prescindere da come ti comporti in carcere, sai che non ne uscirai mai, che ragioni hai per studiare, impegnarti, lavorare..?

Le persone con limitazioni fisiche non rientrano nel discorso. Sono circondate da persone che le amano.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sono affatto d'accordo. Non deve essere la società ad espiare, ma chi ha commesso il delitto.
> Detto questo SE ci sono le condizioni di redenzione a non c'è pericolosità, sicuramente la società ha un guadagno al reintegro, volendo fare un discorso meramente egoistico.
> Ma... quando non ci sono? E quali sono queste condizioni? La buona condotta? uhmmmm... e mica basta che uno non pianti grane in galera per dire che non ucciderà più.
> Perchè poi ci si prende una responsabilità verso eventuali future vittime.
> ...


Invece una che ammazza suo figlio o la madre e il fratellino si?


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma farmi foto a mia insaputa E' UNA POSIZIONE LEGALMENTE ERRATA, hai voglia, tanto che i giornali di gossip ne hanno di cause aperte. Il fatto è che possono pagare i risarcimenti perchè vendono, o che magari a volte è tutto concordato con la celebrità che magari non è più tanto celebri. E' una palude, ma di base quello che è vero è che se tu mi chiedi soldi per non vendere le mie foto ai giornali mi stai ricattando.


No,e perchè mai?sei un personaggio pubblico in una pubblica strada jb....!Se io ti chiedo i soldi si,se sei tu a contattarmi dicendomi che le vuoi comprare tu per non finire male è estorsione?


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto di quello si parlava. Se fosse estorsione o meno.


Io sono un paparazzo, non mi risulta sia un mestiere illegale, campo di gossip, mangio di queste cose...ho in mano delle tue foto mentre fai cose che puoi fare a casa senza che nessuno ti veda e vali sul mercato tot perchè sei un personaggio pubblico.
Forzando (lo dico prima che ti si chiuda la vena) ti sto facendo un favore a farti vedere quello che ho in mano...compri? Io queste foto le vendo. Se compri tu bene, se no le vendo a un altro. E' lavoro.
Che poi Corona sia una schifezza d'uomo nessuno lo mette in dubbio. A me sta fortemente sui coglioni.
Diventa un casino quando ti chiedo soldi dopo che ti ho sottratto con inganno o chissà che altro qualcosa e poi magari vado a vendere ste foto pure a un altro...se tu ti metti in pubblico a fare merdate e sei conosciuto allora devi mettere in conto che qualcosa possa uscire.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece una che ammazza suo figlio o la madre e il fratellino si?


ma possibile che non si colga la differenza fra una donna impazzita, una ragazzina drogata e killers spietati?
come si fa a mettere tutto nello stesso calderone?


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma possibile che non si colga la differenza fra una donna impazzita, una ragazzina drogata e killers spietati?
> come si fa a mettere tutto nello stesso calderone?


I media hanno fatto un ottimo lavoro...


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I media hanno fatto un ottimo lavoro...


buonanotte.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> se per voi la franzoni equivale ad izzo direi che posso tranquillamente tacere


Se la franzoni una volta uscita dovesse uccidere ancora farei fatica a capire la differenza!O forse si,la franzoni è donna....


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,e perchè mai?sei un personaggio pubblico in una pubblica strada jb....!Se io ti chiedo i soldi si,se sei tu a contattarmi dicendomi che le vuoi comprare tu per non finire male è estorsione?


Qua dobbiamo metterci d'accordo: o pensi che siano troppi otto anni (e mi trovi d'accordo), o pensi che quel reato non sussita affatto (e non mi trovi d'accordo) o entrambe (e mi trovi d'accordo a metà).


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

e certo franzoni e brusca, lo scannacristiani meritano la stessa pena.
sarà il condizionamento dei media





oscuro ha detto:


> Se la franzoni una volta uscita dovesse uccidere ancora farei fatica a capire la differenza!O forse si,la franzoni è donna....


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono un paparazzo, non mi risulta sia un mestiere illegale, campo di gossip, mangio di queste cose...ho in mano delle tue foto mentre fai cose che puoi fare a casa senza che nessuno ti veda e vali sul mercato tot perchè sei un personaggio pubblico.
> Forzando (lo dico prima che ti si chiuda la vena) ti sto facendo un favore a farti vedere quello che ho in mano...compri? Io queste foto le vendo. Se compri tu bene, se no le vendo a un altro. E' lavoro.
> Che poi Corona sia una schifezza d'uomo nessuno lo mette in dubbio. A me sta fortemente sui coglioni.
> Diventa un casino quando ti chiedo soldi dopo che ti ho sottratto con inganno o chissà che altro qualcosa e poi magari vado a vendere ste foto pure a un altro...se tu ti metti in pubblico a fare merdate e sei conosciuto allora devi mettere in conto che qualcosa possa uscire.


Sì. Allora, tu esattamente come la fai la gricia? La pasta dico. La sai fare?


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma possibile che non si colga la differenza fra una donna impazzita, una ragazzina drogata e killers spietati?
> come si fa a mettere tutto nello stesso calderone?


mi pare però che la Franzoni sia stata giudicata capace di intendere e volere... perchè dici impazzita? Sul resto sono d'accordo, come già detto, a parità di reato si devono distinguere i casi, cosa che la legge fa da sempre e non solo in Italia. Non tutti gli omicidi volontari sono uguali.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Aveva la sindrome premestruale? Io piango sempre in quei giorni...comunque tornando al tema del thread: ho letto da qualche parte che molte donne serial killer uccidono durante i giorni premestruali... Ocio!


Ah ah in effetti in quei giorni sono sul piede di guerra


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma possibile che non si colga la differenza fra una donna impazzita, una ragazzina drogata e killers spietati?
> come si fa a mettere tutto nello stesso calderone?


Tu parti da un presupposto sbagliato.Che la franzoni sia impazzita......A me non interessa se sia pazza o meno,a me interessa la fine che ha fatto fare a quel povero bambino......!Allora potrei risponderti che anche izzo al circeo è impazzito e sotto effetti di alcool e droga ha ucciso...e allora?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu parti da un presupposto sbagliato.Che la franzoni sia impazzita*......A me non interessa se sia pazza o meno*,a me interessa la fine che ha fatto fare a quel povero bambino......!Allora potrei risponderti che anche izzo al circeo è impazzito e sotto effetti di alcool e droga ha ucciso...e allora?


Ebbè male. Accidenti.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi pare però che la Franzoni sia stata giudicata capace di intendere e volere... perchè dici impazzita? Sul resto sono d'accordo, come già detto, a parità di reato si devono distinguere i casi, cosa che la legge fa da sempre e non solo in Italia. Non tutti gli omicidi volontari sono uguali.


dico impazzita nel senso che non ha ucciso per un motivo diverso che un  cortocircuito, cos'altro diresti?


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> buonanotte.


E' ancora giorno.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma possibile che non si colga la differenza fra una donna impazzita, una ragazzina drogata e killers spietati?
> come si fa a mettere tutto nello stesso calderone?


Certo che la si nota
Quindi?
Io penso che se tu hai tolto il diritto di vivere a una persona, il minimo che posso fare è togliere a te la possibilità di avere una vita "normale". Quindi non ti uccido perchè non sono una bestia come te ma non permetto che tu abbia diritti che la vittima non può avere o diritti che ad altri che non hanno commesso reati non sono assicurati (lo studio e il lavoro per esempio).
Detto questo per me se ammazzi devi avere il carcere a vita.
Da qui qualunque pena peggiore vuoi proporre per diferenziare i crimi io te l'appoggio. ASl momento a parte la castrazione chimica per i pedofili non me ne vengono


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu parti da un presupposto sbagliato.Che la franzoni sia impazzita......*A me non interessa se sia pazza o meno,a me interessa la fine che ha fatto fare a quel povero bambino......!*Allora potrei risponderti che anche izzo al circeo è impazzito e sotto effetti di alcool e droga ha ucciso...e allora?



:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua dobbiamo metterci d'accordo: o pensi che siano troppi otto anni (e mi trovi d'accordo), o pensi che quel reato non sussita affatto (e non mi trovi d'accordo) o entrambe (e mi trovi d'accordo a metà).


Jb a me sembra semplice invece.Se ti chiamo io e ti dico guarda o mi dai i soldi o vendo ai giornali è estorsione.Se mi chiami tu,e mi chiedi di comprare tu il servizio fotografico a me cosa interessa se venderlo a te o al giornale?secondo me non è estorsione.Punto.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu parti da un presupposto sbagliato.Che la franzoni sia impazzita......A me non interessa se sia pazza o meno,a me interessa la fine che ha fatto fare a quel povero bambino......!Allora potrei risponderti che anche izzo al circeo è impazzito e sotto effetti di alcool e droga ha ucciso...e allora?


se guardiamo alla fine fatta anche i bimbi dimenticati in auto sono morti straziati dal caldo e se ci pensi ti si lacera il cuore


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

per fortuna a chi giudica deve interessare.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbè male. Accidenti.


E beati cazzi amico mio.E allora pure il tifoso della roma che ha ucciso il tifoso del napoli è impazzito e mo che facciamo?stabiliamo noi che impazzisce e chi no?VI RICORDO che hanno stabilito che la Franzoni era capace di intendere e volere...ma se minerva scrive che è impazzita che ti posso scrivere?avrà ragione minerva.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dico impazzita nel senso che non ha ucciso per un motivo diverso che un  cortocircuito, cos'altro diresti?


direi ben altro... se i periti nominati dal tribunale dicono che è sana, è sana. Altrimenti se cambi modo di pensare a seconda dei casi in esame... ok pensi a modo tuo, ma vale anche per te il discorso dei media.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> se guardiamo alla fine fatta anche i bimbi dimenticati in auto sono morti straziati dal caldo e se ci pensi ti si lacera il cuore


Minerva no.Quello è un omicidio colposo,e tutta un'altra storia.Tu confondi criminali ed assassini.Brusca è un criminale,la franzoni un'assassina.Non è semplicemente una che è impazzita....e girava nuda per strada....


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

mi dici perché ha ucciso secondo te?





Nobody ha detto:


> direi ben altro... se i periti nominati dal tribunale dicono che è sana, è sana. Altrimenti se cambi modo di pensare a seconda dei casi in esame... ok pensi a modo tuo, ma vale anche per te il discorso dei media.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che la si nota
> Quindi?
> Io penso che se tu hai tolto il diritto di vivere a una persona, il minimo che posso fare è togliere a te la possibilità di avere una vita "normale". Quindi non ti uccido perchè non sono una bestia come te ma non permetto che tu abbia diritti che la vittima non può avere o diritti che ad altri che non hanno commesso reati non sono assicurati (lo studio e il lavoro per esempio).
> Detto questo per me se ammazzi devi avere il carcere a vita.
> Da qui qualunque pena peggiore vuoi proporre per diferenziare i crimi io te l'appoggio. *ASl momento a parte la castrazione chimica per i pedofili non me ne vengono*


la nipotina del duce che la pensava così, ha cambiato subito idea quando hanno beccato il marito ad inzuppare il biscottino dove non doveva :mrgreen: comunque se fosse reversibile in caso di errore giudiziario, sarei pure favorevole. In effetti spesso la chiedono loro per primi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se guardiamo alla fine fatta anche i bimbi dimenticati in auto sono morti straziati dal caldo e se ci pensi ti si lacera il cuore


Ma che c'entra?
Ti sembra che ci sia la volontà di ucciderli?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Eh, ma se poi vince le elezioni. Ha più valore la sentenza di un giudice oppure la preferenza di 12 milioni di Italiani? Se uno è onesto si dimette, ma se uno è onesto non è imputato. Quanti voti ha preso alle ultime politiche? Dopo tutto il casino mi pare che stava ancora sul 20%. Se non lo votavano spariva prima. Del resto non è necessariamente sbagliato rimettersi al giudizio del popolo.


Barabba libero!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> la nipotina del duce che la pensava così, ha cambiato subito idea quando hanno beccato il marito ad inzuppare il biscottino dove non doveva :mrgreen: comunque se fosse reversibile in caso di errore giudiziario, sarei pure favorevole. In effetti spesso la chiedono loro per primi.


Io sono favorevole nel momento in cui ci sono prove certe. Vedi Chiatti


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi dici perché ha ucciso secondo te?


il movente non lo conosco... ma o ci si affida ai tribunali sempre, oppure tutto è contestabile. Ci sono tre gradi di giudizio, se alla fine si asserisce che è mentalmente sana secondo me deve bastare questo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Barabba libero!


ormai si gioca a zona.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E beati cazzi amico mio.E allora pure il tifoso della roma che ha ucciso il tifoso del napoli è impazzito e mo che facciamo?stabiliamo noi che impazzisce e chi no?VI RICORDO che hanno stabilito che la Franzoni era capace di intendere e volere...ma se minerva scrive che è impazzita che ti posso scrivere?avrà ragione minerva.


Ma il tifoso schedato e noto alle forze dell'ordine che ammazza uno con una pistolettata giacchè la pistola in maniera premeditata s'è l'è portata all'uopo dietro non è neanche lontanamente paragonabile, su.


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E beati cazzi amico mio.E allora pure il tifoso della roma che ha ucciso il tifoso del napoli è impazzito e mo che facciamo?stabiliamo noi che impazzisce e chi no?VI RICORDO che hanno stabilito che la Franzoni era capace di intendere e volere...ma se minerva scrive che è impazzita che ti posso scrivere?avrà ragione minerva.


Perché dai peso al fatto che sia stata ritenuta in grado di intendere e volere, e non al fatto che ora possa essere giudicata riassimilabile alla società? Se vale il primo giudizio deve valere anche il secondo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?
> Ti sembra che ci sia la volontà di ucciderli?


se hai seguito il discorso si parlava di guardare il risultato ricevuto dalla vittima ...che a questo punto è lo stesso


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il tifoso schedato e noto alle forze dell'ordine che ammazza uno con una pistolettata giacchè la pistola in maniera premeditata s'è l'è portata all'uopo dietro non è neanche lontanamente paragonabile, su.


Si,ma non aveva precedenti specifici.Poi, uccidere con un colpo di pistola per difendersi da un'aggressione o prendere a zoccolate in testa un bambino,dimmi tu cos'è la cosa peggiore,se poi in questi casi si può stabilire cosa è peggio.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se hai seguito il discorso si parlava di guardare il risultato ricevuto dalla vittima ...che a questo punto è lo stesso


Si paragonava gli omicidi. questo non è omicidio volontario


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

va benissimo ma che sia un caso ibrido che oscilla tra la lucidità e la pazzia è evidente anche dalla pena   





Nobody ha detto:


> il movente non lo conosco... ma o ci si affida ai tribunali sempre, oppure tutto è contestabile. Ci sono tre gradi di giudizio, se alla fine si asserisce che è mentalmente sana secondo me deve bastare questo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Perché dai peso al fatto che sia stata ritenuta in grado di intendere e volere, e non al fatto che ora possa essere giudicata riassimilabile alla società? Se vale il primo giudizio deve valere anche il secondo.


Zod il do peso al fatto che quest' assassina ha ucciso un bambino fracassandogli la testa.Non ho la competenza per asserire quali possano essere le sue facoltà mentali.Io non la farei più uscire,e certo non dopo 12 anni.....!


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> Si paragonava gli omicidi. questo non è omicidio volontario


Ma infatti qui non conoscono la differenza fra colpa e dolo....!


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Barabba libero!


In un contesto rivoluzionario il giudizio del popolo viene prima di quello dei giudici, che rappresentano appunto lo stato a cui ci sta opponendo. L'esempio Italiano non fa molto testo da questo punto di vista, ma bastava non votarlo per fare sparire Berlusconi. Se milioni di italiani si sentono ben rappresentati da lui, impedirlo potrebbe essere meno democratico che passare sopra i reati che gli si attribuiscono e consentirglielo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma non aveva precedenti specifici.Poi, uccidere con un colpo di pistola per difendersi da un'aggressione o prendere a zoccolate in testa un bambino,dimmi tu cos'è la cosa peggiore,se poi in questi casi si può stabilire cosa è peggio.


Guarda, io ho dei figli piccoli. Certe cose realmente non posso più sentirle. Sono serio, non sto scherzando. Se anni fa leggevo della Franzoni ed era forse quell'interesse casuale che puo' starci nello sfogliare un giornale al bar, adesso certe notizie non posso nè leggerle, nè sentirle. Affatto. Realmente non ci riesco. Fosse per me, e sottolineo per me, la Franzoni sarebbe sepolta in una miniera in disuso e la perdonasse Gesù Cristo. Per me. Ma io non sono la legge e non sono neanche giusto. Non ho questa presunzione. Qua parliamo di una giustizia che evidentemente non funziona, ma il concetto di base è che comunque dove è possibile, e ripeto dove è possibile, uno stato civile deve usare il carcere come volano per il recupero di quanti possono aspirare ad altro nella vita. Ma non come contributo alla società, ma perchè, per quanto possa sembrarti strano, se il riscatto della persona è possibile lo stato deve mettere quella persona in condizioni di poterlo raggiungere. Ed è proprio la possibilità di riscatto una delle qualità che ci distingue dalle bestie. Ho finito.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va benissimo ma che sia un caso ibrido che oscilla tra la lucidità e la pazzia è evidente anche dalla pena


sono casi limite, dove chiaramente le perizie valgono quello che valgono... però non c'è altro modo che affidarsi ad esse.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, io ho dei figli piccoli. Certe cose realmente non posso più sentirle. Sono serio, non sto scherzando. Se anni fa leggevo della Franzoni ed era forse quell'interesse casuale che puo' starci nello sfogliare un giornale al bar, adesso certe notizie non posso nè leggerle, nè sentirle. Affatto. Realmente non ci riesco. Fosse per me, e sottolineo per me, la Franzoni sarebbe sepolta in una miniera in disuso e la perdonasse Gesù Cristo. Per me. Ma io non sono la legge e non sono neanche giusto. Non ho questa presunzione. Qua parliamo di una giustizia che evidentemente non funziona, ma il concetto di base è che comunque dove è possibile, e ripeto dove è possibile, uno stato civile deve usare il carcere come volano per il recupero di quanti possono aspirare ad altro nella vita. Ma non come contributo alla società, ma perchè, per quanto possa sembrarti strano, se il riscatto della persona è possibile lo stato deve mettere quella persona in condizioni di poterlo raggiungere. Ed è proprio la possibilità di riscatto una delle qualità che ci distingue dalle bestie. Ho finito.


la corte si ritira .
ci aggiorniamo per le tre del pomeriggio


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, io ho dei figli piccoli. Certe cose realmente non posso più sentirle. Sono serio, non sto scherzando. Se anni fa leggevo della Franzoni ed era forse quell'interesse casuale che puo' starci nello sfogliare un giornale al bar, adesso certe notizie non posso nè leggerle, nè sentirle. Affatto. Realmente non ci riesco. Fosse per me, e sottolineo per me, la Franzoni sarebbe sepolta in una miniera in disuso e la perdonasse Gesù Cristo. Per me. Ma io non sono la legge e non sono neanche giusto. Non ho questa presunzione. Qua parliamo di una giustizia che evidentemente non funziona, ma il concetto di base è che comunque dove è possibile, e ripeto dove è possibile, uno stato civile deve usare il carcere come volano per il recupero di quanti possono aspirare ad altro nella vita. Ma non come contributo alla società, ma perchè, per quanto possa sembrarti strano, se il riscatto della persona è possibile lo stato deve mettere quella persona in condizioni di poterlo raggiungere. Ed è proprio la possibilità di riscatto una delle qualità che ci distingue dalle bestie. Ho finito.


Tutto molto bello e condivisibile.Permettimi solo una cosa:quando togli la vita ad una persona per me superi il limite e non c'è più possibilità di riscatto.Ma io non sono giusto,ne voglio esserlo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, io ho dei figli piccoli. Certe cose realmente non posso più sentirle. Sono serio, non sto scherzando. Se anni fa leggevo della Franzoni ed era forse quell'interesse casuale che puo' starci nello sfogliare un giornale al bar, adesso certe notizie non posso nè leggerle, nè sentirle. Affatto. Realmente non ci riesco. Fosse per me, e sottolineo per me, la Franzoni sarebbe sepolta in una miniera in disuso e la perdonasse Gesù Cristo. Per me. Ma io non sono la legge e non sono neanche giusto. Non ho questa presunzione. Qua parliamo di una giustizia che evidentemente non funziona, ma il concetto di base è che comunque dove è possibile, e ripeto dove è possibile, uno stato civile deve usare il carcere come volano per il recupero di quanti possono aspirare ad altro nella vita. Ma non come contributo alla società, ma perchè, per quanto possa sembrarti strano, se il riscatto della persona è possibile lo stato deve mettere quella persona in condizioni di poterlo raggiungere. Ed è proprio la possibilità di riscatto una delle qualità che ci distingue dalle bestie. Ho finito.


Sono d'accordo. Servono certezza della pena, carceri dignitose, e rigore nel valutare la condotta dei detenuti. Dove possibile, reinserimento. 
In caso di evidente psicopatia criminale, non ci son santi... visto che nessuno può asserire la completa guarigione devono restare dentro. Un serial killer non lo si può liberare.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto molto bello e condivisibile.Permettimi solo una cosa:quando togli la vita ad una persona per me superi il limite e non c'è più possibilità di riscatto.Ma io non sono giusto,ne voglio esserlo.



:up::up::up:
E non sono sicuro che tu non sia giusto


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> E non sono sicuro che tu non sia giusto


Io sull'omicidio faccio fatica,poi di un bimbo indifeso....lasciamo stare.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sull'omicidio faccio fatica,poi di un bimbo indifeso....lasciamo stare.


sono più sollevata perchè ieri mi è stato detto che mi lascio coinvolgere in quanto madre



Come se mio figlio o il figlio di un'altra non è comunque un bambino


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> sono più sollevata perchè ieri mi è stato detto che mi lascio coinvolgere in quanto madre
> 
> 
> 
> Come se mio figlio o il figlio di un'altra non è comunque un bambino


Vabbè io faccio fatica a pensare di riabilitare un donna che ha ucciso in QUEL modo un figlio....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Bisogna dare un obiettivo, una meta da raggiungere, motivare. Se a prescindere da come ti comporti in carcere, sai che non ne uscirai mai, *che ragioni hai per studiare, impegnarti, lavorare..?
> *
> Le persone con limitazioni fisiche non rientrano nel discorso. *Sono circondate da persone che le amano*.


Primo neretto: migliorarti come persona. Se manca questa volontà non c'è neppure possibilità di redenzione e quindi di chiedere un reintegro nel consorzio umano.
Anche in america c'è la possibilità di chiedere la riduzione della pena, per reati gravissimi.
Per quello io sono favorevole assolutamente alla possibilità di studio dentro le carceri e possibilmente anche al lavoro.
Tra l'altro lo studio non costa nulla e ci sono lavori che si possono fare dando un valore aggiunto alla comunità.
Penso a quel carcere, mi pare quello di Imola, in cui è stata avviata una fabbrica di biciclette e che ha dimostrato che la dignità che deriva all'uomo dal lavoro non è una frase fatta, ma che la possibilità di costruire, realizzare, fornisce motivazioni positive, spinta al miglioramento. 
Devi dare la possibilità di migliorare, di dare un senso alla vita di chi ha sbagliato e si è comportato insensatamente, ma devi anche tutelare la società.

Secondo neretto: magari fosse sempre così, che ogni persona gravemente disabile partisse a vivere la sua disabilità fornito di un nucleo di persone che lo amano e che lo accompagnano per tutta la vita. Molti le persone che li amano, quando le trovano, le trovano lungo il cammino perchè continuano a voler vivere appieno la vita, nonostante tutto. Proprio in questi casi estremi vedi come la vita valga sempre la pena di essere vissuta, anche se non è come la mia, come la tua, anche se ti sembra impossibile che in certe condizioni si ritrovi ogni mattina la voglia di andare avanti.
L'uomo è l'animale che si adatta per eccellenza.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Primo neretto: migliorarti come persona. Se manca questa volontà non c'è neppure possibilità di redenzione e quindi di chiedere un reintegro nel consorzio umano.
> Anche in america c'è la possibilità di chiedere la riduzione della pena, per reati gravissimi.
> Per quello io sono favorevole assolutamente alla possibilità di studio dentro le carceri e possibilmente anche al lavoro.
> *Tra l'altro lo studio non costa nulla *e ci sono lavori che si possono fare dando un valore aggiunto alla comunità.
> ...



Cosa intendi?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

*Corona*

Corona è stato condannato per più reati e cumulato condanne per circa 13 anni ridottea circa 9 quindi già ha usufruito di sconti vari... Probabilmente uscirà prima se si comporta bene... Non è una vittima anzi si vittima della sua ignoranza e convinzione che soldi, frequentazione di certi ambienti ed amicizie varie gli avrebbero assicurato un'impunita''per qualsiasi cazzata avesse fatto.. Al limite può esser stato vittima della sua stupidità


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Corona è stato condannato per più reati e cumulato condanne per circa 13 anni ridottea circa 9 quindi già ha usufruito di sconti vari... Probabilmente uscirà prima se si comporta bene... Non è una vittima anzi si vittima della sua ignoranza e convinzione che soldi, frequentazione di certi ambienti ed amicizie varie gli avrebbero assicurato un'impunita''per qualsiasi cazzata avesse fatto.. Al limite può esser stato vittima della sua stupidità


Mai scritto che corona è una vittima.Però 9 anni lui 12 la franzoni mi viene da piangere....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ha ragione JB. È estorsione. Dai cazzo, non potete dire che non è estorsione


Oltretutto i casi esaminati di Corona erano di foto scattate in spazi privati, yacht e privé di discoteca o locali affittati per feste private. 
In ogni caso non si può fare un paragone tra pene per reati diversi perché , andando a scalare, ci sono reati che non avrebbero nessuna pena. La nostra vita è breve e 20 anni comminati a un ventenne sono tanti ma esce giovane, 20 anni dati a un sessantenne corrispondono all'ergastolo. Questo senza considerare di quale reato si tratti.
Io sono più indignata per i pochi anni che hanno dato a tanti uxoricidi che maltrattavano la moglie da anni e che hanno premeditato, piuttosto degli atti di malati di mente.
I morti sono tutti uguali, anche quelli che muoiono sotto un camion, gli assassini sono diversi.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai scritto che corona è una vittima.Però 9 anni lui 12 la franzoni mi viene da piangere....


Eh ma ciccio se l'ordinamento giuridico nel corso del tempo è stato riempito di riduzioni sconti e attenuanti che ci vuoi fare? Nello specifico per me la FRANZONI è pericolosa anche ora ma pare vi sia chi tra assistenti so"ualj e giudici si farà carico di ogni controllo


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece una che ammazza suo figlio o la madre e il fratellino si?


è un discorso molto diverso. Ho sentito un mesetto fa un'intervista ad un pentito di mafia, non mi ricordo il nome, ma era il figlio di un capoclan.
La sua vita è stata una escalation di violenza, le motivazioni, i riti di passaggio tra un'età e l'altra erano scanditi da sopraffazioni e omicidi.
Questo era l'insegnamento impartito dal padre appena terminata l'infanzia.
Quando si è trovato ad essere nella stessa posizione del padre, non è riuscito a fare altrettanto ai suoi figli, per loro si è tirato fuori ed è diventato un collaboratore di giustizia.
Il padre allora ha tentato di ucciderlo, personalmente, un paio di volte.
Una delle due volte lui ha risposto al fuoco.
Tu lo sentivi parlare ed era una persona pacata, tra l'altro molto intelligente e profonda, che ammetteva gli orrori perpetrati e ti spiegava come, dopo il primo omicidio, gli altri non ti fanno poi molto effetto.
Io non credo che questa persona, che è libero teoricamente sotto falsa identità, ma in pratica vive chiuso in casa perchè appena esce fuori gli fanno la pelle, visto che tra l'altro sanno benissimo dove abita, abbia lo stesso valore che ho io per la vita di una persona, nè che potrà mai tornare indietro da questa esperienza.
Ma è sempre stato lucido, cosciente, freddo e razionalmente motivato nella sua vita criminale: lui era il generale di un esercito di killer.
Una donna che uccide il figlio in un raptus io la ritengo potenzialmente pericolosa, ma non riesco a colpevolizzarla se in quel momento era effettivamente in una condizione di mancanza di lucidità e raziocinio.
Io non so se la Franzoni fosse lucida, non so se ricordi, cosa ricordi. La mente a volte ti frega, ci sono patologie che in determinate circostanze si palesano e restano assopite per il resto della vita.
Se questo le è successo io provo pietà anche per lei, oltre che per i figli. In ogni caso non comprendo il marito, invece. A meno che non abbia motivi per imputarsi parte della colpa.
Ma non le permetterei il reintegro tout-court.
Parlando da profana, avrei paura che si riverificasse ancora la condizione che l'ha fatta esplodere.
Meno che meno la partecipazione a talk show o a programmi televisivi tipo sos tata, come si ventilava.
Quelle sono cose che mi hanno agghiacciato il sangue.
Il problema non è che Erica passi il tempo sui libri in galera invece che fissare un muro.
Abbiamo le biblioteche in Italia, i libri sono gratis, gli insegnanti lo stipendio lo prendono comunque, non è uno studente in più o in meno che sposta qualcosa economicamente.
Il problema è che dopo c'è la gara ad assumerla per avere visibilità in tv.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?


le biblioteche in Italia sono ancora gratis, per il momento.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> In un contesto rivoluzionario il giudizio del popolo viene prima di quello dei giudici, che rappresentano appunto lo stato a cui ci sta opponendo. L'esempio Italiano non fa molto testo da questo punto di vista, ma bastava non votarlo per fare sparire Berlusconi. Se milioni di italiani si sentono ben rappresentati da lui, impedirlo potrebbe essere meno democratico che passare sopra i reati che gli si attribuiscono e consentirglielo.


Non ho capito niente.
O siamo in contesto rivoluzionario o siamo in un contesto democratico.
In democrazia il popolo esprime una scelta politica, non un giudizio su reati.
E' evidente che moltissimi :unhappy: condividono le idee politiche di Berlusconi e sorvolano sui reati che considerano non gravi perché prevalentemente contro il patrimonio o di tipo che neppure considerano reato (come la concussione). 
Il parere del popolo va rispettato (purtroppo non è stato trovato un sistema migliore dell'imperfetta democrazia) ma non può condizionare la giustizia.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le biblioteche in Italia sono ancora gratis, per il momento.



Se studi in biblioteca non prendi mica la laurea
I libri di testo scolastici in biblioteca non li trovi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Corona è stato condannato per più reati e cumulato condanne per circa 13 anni ridottea circa 9 quindi già ha usufruito di sconti vari... Probabilmente uscirà prima se si comporta bene... Non è una vittima anzi si vittima della sua ignoranza e convinzione che soldi, frequentazione di certi ambienti ed amicizie varie gli avrebbero assicurato un'impunita''per qualsiasi cazzata avesse fatto.. Al limite può esser stato vittima della sua stupidità


Non gli ha giovato anche l'atteggiamento provocatorio in tribunale.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono più sollevata perchè ieri mi è stato detto che mi lascio coinvolgere in quanto madre
> 
> 
> 
> Come se mio figlio o il figlio di un'altra non è comunque un bambino


vale per tutte e per la terza volta ti dico che non puoi pensare di portare maggiore sensibilità a quel bambino rispetto a chila pensa diversamente da te.
nel modo più assoluto


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se studi in biblioteca non prendi mica la laurea
> I libri di testo scolastici in biblioteca non li trovi


quelli universitari sì


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quelli universitari sì


Non lo sapevo 
Se ti risulta che non si paghino anche le tasse universitarie ritiro tutto


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un discorso molto diverso. Ho sentito un mesetto fa un'intervista ad un pentito di mafia, non mi ricordo il nome, ma era il figlio di un capoclan.
> La sua vita è stata una escalation di violenza, le motivazioni, i riti di passaggio tra un'età e l'altra erano scanditi da sopraffazioni e omicidi.
> Questo era l'insegnamento impartito dal padre appena terminata l'infanzia.
> Quando si è trovato ad essere nella stessa posizione del padre, non è riuscito a fare altrettanto ai suoi figli, per loro si è tirato fuori ed è diventato un collaboratore di giustizia.
> ...


Quindi devo presumere che questo possa valere anche per gli uomini che ammazzano le ex compagne. Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo, in questi casi ci si può affidare solo ai tribunali... se le perizie dicono che sei sana/o di mente, non si possono concedere attenuanti di sorta.


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono più sollevata perchè ieri mi è stato detto che mi lascio coinvolgere in quanto madre
> 
> 
> 
> Come se mio figlio o il figlio di un'altra non è comunque un bambino


Io non ho figli...e comunque mi imbestialisco allo stesso modo...anzi, ti dirò di più! A me è stato detto che non capisco cosa passa nella testa di una madre che ammazza un figlio proprio perchè non sono madre...detto da una donna eh...
Ecco una cosa che mi ha fatto davvero rabbrividire...ma davvero!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vale per tutte e per la terza volta ti dico che non puoi pensare di portare maggiore sensibilità a quel bambino rispetto a chila pensa diversamente da te.
> nel modo più assoluto



e no non puoi (generico) avere la stessa sensibilità se sei "felice" di vedere riabilitato l'assassino di quel bimbo.
Vale per tutte, no. Ieri mi è stato detto che la vivo personalmente perchè sono madre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quindi devo presumere che questo possa valere anche per gli uomini che ammazzano le ex compagne. Mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo, in questi casi ci si può affidare solo ai tribunali... se le perizie dicono che sei sana/o di mente, non si possono concedere attenuanti di sorta.


c'è un bell'accidente di differenza tra uxoricidio ed infanticidio, specie se il figlio è tuo.
Le dinamiche dei rapporti sono assolutamente diverse.
E sono d'accordo con te sull'affidarsi ai tribunali, si parlava di possibilità reale di redenzione, non di pena.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non gli ha giovato anche l'atteggiamento provocatorio in tribunale.



Ma i giudici non sono quelli che dovrebbero applicare la pensa senza farsi coinvolgere emotivamente?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un discorso molto diverso. Ho sentito un mesetto fa un'intervista ad un pentito di mafia, non mi ricordo il nome, ma era il figlio di un capoclan.
> La sua vita è stata una escalation di violenza, le motivazioni, i riti di passaggio tra un'età e l'altra erano scanditi da sopraffazioni e omicidi.
> Questo era l'insegnamento impartito dal padre appena terminata l'infanzia.
> Quando si è trovato ad essere nella stessa posizione del padre, non è riuscito a fare altrettanto ai suoi figli, per loro si è tirato fuori ed è diventato un collaboratore di giustizia.
> ...


Uccidere un bambino piccolo, proprio per la sua fragilità, è possibile in tanti modi.
Ogni madre ha vissuto il timore che potesse accadere qualcosa al figlio perché basta rispondere al telefono mentre gli fai il bagno, dimenticarlo in auto (non so come sia possibile), dargli un boccone troppo grosso, e mille altri mdi che fanno perdere il sonno e fanno giudicare le madri, da parte dei pronto soccorso, delle insopportabili ansiose rompiballe.
Per questo se una madre volesse uccidere coscientemente e premeditatamente un bimbo potrebbe farlo, facendolo passare per una disgrazia. Questo probabilmente ha fatto escludere la premeditazione nel caso della Franzoni. Infatti i successivi tentativi di far sorgere anche solo il dubbio che potesse essere stato un estraneo è stato considerato solo perché si è mosso quel ******* di Taormina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo
> Se ti risulta che non si paghino anche le tasse universitarie ritiro tutto


Le tasse universitarie non si pagano se non hai reddito ise superiore a x(non so quanto sia adesso)
Un maggiorenne che non risiede con la famiglia è fuori dal nucleo e fa reddito a parte, per cui se è in carcere direi che non paga le tasse.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma i giudici non sono quelli che dovrebbero applicare la pensa senza farsi coinvolgere emotivamente?


L'oltraggio alla corte è reato.
Hai visto il processo?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le tasse universitarie non si pagano se non hai reddito ise superiore a x(non so quanto sia adesso)
> Un maggiorenne che non risiede con la famiglia è fuori dal nucleo e fa reddito a parte, per cui se è in carcere direi che non paga le tasse.


Io non dubito che il padre abbia pagato. Lui l'ha perdonata :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le tasse universitarie non si pagano se non hai reddito ise superiore a x(non so quanto sia adesso)
> Un maggiorenne che non risiede con la famiglia è fuori dal nucleo e fa reddito a parte, per cui se è in carcere direi che non paga le tasse.


non fa una piega



:bleah:

tutti  coglioni quelli che si fanno il culo per pagarsi gli studi.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e no non puoi (generico) avere la stessa sensibilità se sei "felice" di vedere riabilitato l'assassino di quel bimbo.
> Vale per tutte, no. Ieri mi è stato detto che la vivo personalmente perchè sono madre.


felice è infelice come aggettivo .
la mia opinione è che in quel caso la pena è equa e che non sia un crimine al pari di altri decisamente più efferati dove esiste un pericolo per la società.
e per fortuna la legge (che ha tante lacune, purtroppo) è fatta per distinguere bene da caso a caso ,prendendo distanza dalle emozioni.
emozioni che appartengono a te quanto a me e chiunque pensi adun bambino ucciso


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non fa una piega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, cittadini di una società (almeno per quello) evoluta


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> felice è infelice come aggettivo .
> la mia opinione è che in quel caso la pena è equa e che non sia un crimine al pari di altri decisamente più efferati dove esiste un pericolo per la società.
> e per fortuna la legge (che ha tante lacune, purtroppo) è fatta per distinguere bene da caso a caso ,prendendo distanza dalle emozioni.
> emozioni che appartengono a te quanto a me e chiunque pensi adun bambino ucciso


ancora? 
Non ce l'ho con chi applica le leggi ma con la legge che è PER ME ridicola


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, cittadini di una società (almeno per quello) evoluta


E' ovvio che ero ironica


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è un bell'accidente di differenza tra uxoricidio ed infanticidio, specie se il figlio è tuo.
> Le dinamiche dei rapporti sono assolutamente diverse.
> E sono d'accordo con te sull'affidarsi ai tribunali, si parlava di possibilità reale di redenzione, non di pena.


Se parli di momentanea perdita di testa per giustificare un infanticidio, lo si può fare anche per un uxoricidio, anche se ovviamente la vittima è diversa e la dinamica pure.
Per me sono solo scappatoie... la Franzoni la assimilo a quei personaggi che ammazzano le ex. Sulla possibilità di riscatto inutile entrare in merito, secondo me ogni caso fa storia a sè. Dove possibile è giusto che il detenuto, scontata la pena per intero, sia reintegrato.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se parli di momentanea perdita di testa per giustificare un infanticidio, lo si può fare anche per un uxoricidio, anche se ovviamente la vittima è diversa e la dinamica pure.
> Per me sono solo scappatoie... la Franzoni la assimilo a quei personaggi che ammazzano le ex. Sulla possibilità di riscatto inutile entrare in merito, *secondo me ogni caso fa storia a sè. Dove possibile è giusto che il detenuto, scontata la pena per intero, sia reintegrato*.


d'accordo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, ma un concetto che sia uno che non passa per la tua esperienza personale o per quella potenziale riesci a formularlo, Farfalla? Grazie al cielo nella determinazione del principio di giustizia questo tipo di personalismi non solo non sono consentiti, ma sono allontanati. Vivaddio. Infilare me e un treenne nella stessa frase mi fa decisamente ridere (attimo di leggerezza :carneval. Tornando a noi, sì, *sarei come 'felice' o perlomeno sollevata *(ho già detto che l'orgoglio e la fierezza hanno ragion d'essere solo ed esclusivamente per i risultati raggunti per il proprio lavoro/sforzo, non per quelli altrui, in barba alla folla che 'tanto fiera dei risultati della squadra del cuore/nazionale quando vince'). Questa idea della detenzione è quella più civile possibile, anzi: l'unica, da ogni punto di vista. In presenza di pericolosità sociale il detenuto non deve uscire; in assenza, è bene che, scontata la sua pena, torni nel mondo libero. Il figlio è già morto, l'idea che io possa avere bisogno di un risarcimento, punendolo, mi farebbe considerare l'idea del suicidio da quanto mi fa schifo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' ovvio che ero ironica


sì, certo,quindi concordi?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo,quindi concordi?


Sugli studenti che si fanno il culo per studiare certo.
Per questo non sono d'accordo su chi ottiene lo stesso risultato a spese mie dopo aver massacrato madre e fratello


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sugli studenti che si fanno il culo per studiare certo.
> Per questo non sono d'accordo su chi ottiene lo stesso risultato a spese mie dopo aver massacrato madre e fratello


con i tuoi soldi si cerca di gestire una struttura che dovrebbe essere rieducativa e lo studio e la cultura possono contribuire a questo.


----------



## disincantata (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le tasse universitarie non si pagano se non hai reddito ise superiore a x(non so quanto sia adesso)
> Un maggiorenne che non risiede con la famiglia è fuori dal nucleo e fa reddito a parte, per cui se è in carcere direi che non paga le tasse.


A me al Caf hanno detto che se un figlio  risiede altrove e non ha reddito fa testo.ugualmente il reddito famgliare in quanto i genitori sono tenuti al mantenimento.

Non e' il nostro caso vivendo insieme.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> con i tuoi soldi si cerca di gestire una struttura che dovrebbe essere rieducativa e lo studio e la cultura possono contribuire a questo.


Rispetto il tuo punto di vista e apprezzo che cerchi di farmelo comprendere.
Mi spiace limite mio non ce la faccio.
Per me resta un diritto che non tutti hanno, dato a una persona che ha privato un'altra del diritto di avere una vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me al Caf hanno detto che se un figlio risiede altrove e non ha reddito fa testo.ugualmente il reddito famgliare in quanto *i genitori sono tenuti al mantenimento*.
> 
> Non e' il nostro caso vivendo insieme.


eh, ma palesemente questo non avviene se il figlio è in carcere.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispetto il tuo punto di vista e apprezzo che cerchi di farmelo comprendere.
> Mi spiace limite mio non ce la faccio.
> Per me resta* un diritto che non tutti hanno*, dato a una persona che ha privato un'altra del diritto di avere una vita.


Il problema è questo. Così come costituzionalmente vi è il diritto alla riabilitazione dei detenuti, così vi è il diritto ad accedere agli studi più alti per i capaci e meritevoli, così come il diritto al lavoro.
Meglio preoccuparsi che vengano rimossi gli ostacoli perché siano garantiti tutti i diritti costituzionale, piuttosto che accettare che alcuni non vengano garantiti e, da un confronto, toglierne altri.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, io ho dei figli piccoli. Certe cose realmente non posso più sentirle. Sono serio, non sto scherzando. Se anni fa leggevo della Franzoni ed era forse quell'interesse casuale che puo' starci nello sfogliare un giornale al bar, adesso certe notizie non posso nè leggerle, nè sentirle. Affatto. Realmente non ci riesco. Fosse per me, e sottolineo per me, la Franzoni sarebbe sepolta in una miniera in disuso e la perdonasse Gesù Cristo. Per me. Ma io non sono la legge e non sono neanche giusto. Non ho questa presunzione. Qua parliamo di una giustizia che evidentemente non funziona, ma il concetto di base è che comunque dove è possibile, e ripeto dove è possibile, uno stato civile deve usare il carcere come volano per il recupero di quanti possono aspirare ad altro nella vita. Ma non come contributo alla società, ma perchè, per quanto possa sembrarti strano, se il riscatto della persona è possibile lo stato deve mettere quella persona in condizioni di poterlo raggiungere. Ed è proprio la possibilità di riscatto una delle qualità che ci distingue dalle bestie. Ho finito.



quoto e approvo col verde


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto e approvo col verde


e per colpa di questo post si sono abbassate le temperature di dieci gradi, c'è mancato nulla che nevicasse:mrgreen:
Comunque mi associo al quotaggio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


la parola _felice_ è virgolettata semplice (citavo interventi precedenti), poi è seguita dalla parola che ritengo più appropriata, che è _sollevata_. Sollievo che è relativo al sapere di essere cittadina di uno stato civile, non sollievo per la vita di x, y, z. Non personalizzo mai quando faccio un discorso di metodo; sui meriti, di nuovo, ho dichiarato che non essere competente. Come nessuno qui, direi. Non mi pare che ci siano fra noi giudici, costituzionalisti, psicologi/ psichiatri criminali. 

Quoto tutti gli interventi finora letti di Sbri e Minerva, semre molto lucidi e 'pensanti'.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è questo. Così come costituzionalmente vi è il diritto alla riabilitazione dei detenuti, così vi è il diritto ad accedere agli studi più alti per i capaci e meritevoli, così come il diritto al lavoro.
> Meglio preoccuparsi che vengano rimossi gli ostacoli perché siano garantiti tutti i diritti costituzionale, piuttosto che accettare che alcuni non vengano garantiti e, da un confronto, toglierne altri.


quoto!


----------



## disincantata (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma palesemente questo non avviene se il figlio è in carcere.


Grazie al cielo non mi e' capitato di informarmi su quello.

Non  ho la minima idea di cosa  succeda per i carcerati universitari tipo Sollecito o Erika.

Non frequentando penso non paghino neppure la retta.....suppongo pero'!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono un paparazzo, non mi risulta sia un mestiere illegale, campo di gossip, mangio di queste cose...ho in mano delle tue foto mentre fai cose che puoi fare a casa senza che nessuno ti veda e vali sul mercato tot perchè sei un personaggio pubblico.
> Forzando (lo dico prima che ti si chiuda la vena) ti sto facendo un favore a farti vedere quello che ho in mano...compri? Io queste foto le vendo. Se compri tu bene, se no le vendo a un altro. E' lavoro.
> Che poi Corona sia una schifezza d'uomo nessuno lo mette in dubbio. A me sta fortemente sui coglioni.
> Diventa un casino quando ti chiedo soldi dopo che ti ho sottratto con inganno o chissà che altro qualcosa e poi magari vado a vendere ste foto pure a un altro...se tu ti metti in pubblico a fare merdate e sei conosciuto allora devi mettere in conto che qualcosa possa uscire.


E' estorsione punto .. se è il tuo lavoro onesto le foto le vendi ( poi se siano foto che possono generare casini seri son problemi tuoi eventualmente ... Del fotografo o per esser precisi del titolare dell'agenzia ) ... Se invece sapendo che posso e ledere la mia privacy e la mia situazione familiare ( per es.) e me le offri mi stai ricattando punto c'è poco da dire questo è...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Servono certezza della pena, carceri dignitose, e rigore nel valutare la condotta dei detenuti. Dove possibile, reinserimento.
> In caso di evidente psicopatia criminale, non ci son santi... visto che nessuno può asserire la completa guarigione devono restare dentro. Un serial killer non lo si può liberare.


Quoto


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le tasse universitarie non si pagano se non hai reddito ise superiore a x(non so quanto sia adesso)
> *Un maggiorenne che non risiede con la famiglia è fuori dal nucleo e fa reddito a parte*, per cui se è in carcere direi che non paga le tasse.



se ha cambiato la residenza da minimo 2 anni e non risiede in un immobile di proprietà di un membro del nucleo familiare di origine


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non gli ha giovato anche l'atteggiamento provocatorio in tribunale.


Lo avevo compreso nel concetto di stupidità ... corona è un bulletto cresciutello che ha trovato chi gli ha menato più forte di quanto immaginasse .. Ora capisco che 8 anni non sono pochi ma ripeto sono la somma di più reati ... Se uno si diverte a commetterne poi non può cascare dal pero se per caso ( ed in Italia è spesso così ) lo condannano  ... Se no amnistiamo qualsiasi reato  e  usiamo le pistole tipo ok corral :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> se ha cambiato la residenza da minimo 2 anni e non risiede in un immobile di proprietà di un membro del nucleo familiare di origine


se è nelle patrie galere, si suppone di no.


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se è nelle patrie galere, si suppone di no.



boh forse rimane il minimo di 2 anni...non so se i detenuti fanno l'isee per iscriversi all'università, forse le università hanno tipo una quota di "posti" gratis per loro, o qualcosa del genere...le cattoliche dovrebbero averli per forza!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Ma quanto scrivete?

Avete già parlato di Donato Bilancia? e del marito di Roberta Ragusa? E di Schettino?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

E Stasi? e Amanda Foxy Knoxy? E Restivo?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

È uscita. É a casa con i figli. Potete festeggiare. Arresti  domiciali e lavoro in una comunità. 
Ah poverina le é vietato tornare a Cogne.


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E Stasi? e Amanda Foxy Knoxy? E Restivo?


Ci troviamo esattamente a Lucrezia Borgia.


----------



## Principessa (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È uscita. É a casa con i figli. Potete festeggiare. Arresti  domiciali e lavoro in una comunità.
> Ah poverina le é vietato tornare a Cogne.


Parli come se fosse una cittadina libera.
Ma sai cosa sono i domiciliari? 

Non capisco poi questo tuo concetto di voler punire e basta. In Italia la pena è anche e soprattutto rieducativa. 
Se un giudice ha ritenuto che lei non è più pericolosa, per sé stessa e per gli altri, chi siamo noi per sostituirci a lui e dire che ha sbagliato?


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È uscita. É a casa con i figli. Potete festeggiare. Arresti  domiciali e lavoro in una comunità.
> Ah poverina le é vietato tornare a Cogne.


Almeno i figli saranno contenti di averla a casa. Beata innocenza...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Almeno i figli saranno contenti di averla a casa. Beata innocenza...


Il grande ha 18 anni. 
Chissà cosa avrà in testa, povero ragazzo!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci troviamo esattamente a Lucrezia Borgia.


E di Bruto che diciamo?

Resto in attesa che trovino le prove per il marito della Ragusa.


----------



## disincantata (26 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E di Bruto che diciamo?
> 
> Resto in attesa che trovino le prove per il marito della Ragusa.


Pensi ci riusciranno?


----------



## Zod (26 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E di Bruto che diciamo?
> 
> Resto in attesa che trovino le prove per il marito della Ragusa.


E Caino allora??? Anche lui incolpato perchè non poteva essere stato nessun altro??


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pensi ci riusciranno?


Ho paura che non troveranno il cadavere ma lui farà un passo falso.
Poveri figli!


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È uscita. É a casa con i figli. *Potete festeggiare. *Arresti  domiciali e lavoro in una comunità.
> Ah poverina le é vietato tornare a Cogne.


ma perché sei tanto irritante?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È uscita. É a casa con i figli. Potete festeggiare. Arresti  domiciali e lavoro in una comunità.
> Ah poverina le é vietato tornare a Cogne.


Io mi auguro che sia realmente recuperata da un punto di vista psicologico altrimentiè una mina vagante


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché sei tanto irritante?


Perchè è una cosa che mi fa stare male. 
Perché ho lo stomaco attorcigliato dalla rabbia al solo pensiero di immaginarla a casa e dal fatto che ci possa essere qualcuno che ritiene che questa sia giustizia.
Mi scuso con tutti.. Meglio davvero che non commento più.
Le mie preghiere sta sera vanno a quell'angioletto e all'ennesima ingiustizia che ha subito.


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè è una cosa che mi fa stare male.
> Perché ho lo stomaco attorcigliato dalla rabbia al solo pensiero di immaginarla a casa e dal fatto che ci possa essere qualcuno che ritiene che questa sia giustizia.
> Mi scuso con tutti.. *Meglio davvero che non commento più.*
> Le mie preghiere sta sera vanno a quell'angioletto e all'ennesima ingiustizia che ha subito.


Si, credo sia meglio... il "potete festeggiare", tra l'altro così generico, te lo potevi risparmiare.


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2014)

*Giuro*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la parola _felice_ è virgolettata semplice (citavo interventi precedenti), poi è seguita dalla parola che ritengo più appropriata, che è _sollevata_. Sollievo che è relativo al sapere di essere cittadina di uno stato civile, non sollievo per la vita di x, y, z. Non personalizzo mai quando faccio un discorso di metodo; sui meriti, di nuovo, ho dichiarato che non essere competente. Come nessuno qui, direi. Non mi pare che ci siano fra noi giudici, costituzionalisti, psicologi/ psichiatri criminali.
> 
> Quoto tutti gli interventi finora letti di Sbri e Minerva, semre molto lucidi e 'pensanti'.


Giuro che faccio fatica a leggerti, ci metto tutta la buona volontà.....ma nulla.Ma cosa cazzo significa che gli interventi di sbri e minerva sono lucidi e pensanti?solo perchè condividi il loro pensiero?allora i miei,quelli di farfalla,quelli di nobody,sono poco lucidi e poco pensanti?Io ti trovo offensiva,e giuro ancora non riesco a capacitarmi del fatto che una persona istruita come scrivi di essere....riesca a far queste figure barbine.Quindi chi è d'accordo con te è lucido gli altri no?scritto da una pseudo comunista è un bel leggere...,hai la rara capacità di disturbare ad ogni post il mio sistema nervoso,tanti anni di studi per scrivere aggettivi fuori posto e concetti un pò sballati.Provi sollievo a sapere di vivere in uno stato civile....,ma vivi in svizzera?ma quanti anni hai ?levami sta cazzo di curiosità!!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché sei tanto irritante?


A me sembrate irritanti voi,mi chiedo se fosse stato un uomo ad uccidere il figlio se avreste postato così....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, credo sia meglio... il "potete festeggiare", tra l'altro così generico, te lo potevi risparmiare.


La prossima volta metto i nick.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembrate irritanti voi,mi chiedo se fosse stato un uomo ad uccidere il figlio se avreste postato così....


Se sei contenta di una legge sei contenta che vebga applicata sia a un uomo che a una donna. Non credo faccia differenza.
Comunque ieri parlavamo di 12 anni. La Franzoni è rimasta in carcere 6 anni e 1 mese e quella bastarda ieri all'uscita del carcere sorrideva.
Qui si parla di mancanza di rispetto verso il partner quando lo si tradisce e io condivido, invece la mancanza di rispetto per questa merda di donna verso la memoria del figlio non la si nota.
Ah già ma il carcere l'ha riabilitata !!!!
Minchia potrei vomitare la colazione


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembrate irritanti voi,mi chiedo se fosse stato un uomo ad uccidere il figlio se avreste postato così....


chi lo sa. in ogni caso non ci sarebbe mai stato nulla da festeggiare che scaturisse dalla morte di un bambino.
ci siamo detti tutto, a questo punto non faremmo che ripeterci e mi auguro che non si finisca nel'insulto


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi lo sa. in ogni caso non ci sarebbe mai stato nulla da festeggiare che scaturisse dalla morte di un bambino.
> ci siamo detti tutto, a questo punto non faremmo che ripeterci e mi auguro che non si finisca nel'insulto


Minerva se sei (generico) contebta di vivere in uno Stato che riabilita gli assassini, quando vedi l'assassino riabilitato sei contenta. É una vittoria di quello che credi sia lo scopo di chiudere una persona in carcere.


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La prossima volta metto i nick.


Mi sembra più corretto. Personalmente non ho nulla da festeggiare su una liberazione anticipata... la pena una volta definita, va scontata fino all'ultimo giorno.


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sei contenta di una legge sei contenta che vebga applicata sia a un uomo che a una donna. Non credo faccia differenza.
> *Comunque ieri parlavamo di 12 anni. La Franzoni è rimasta in carcere 6 anni e 1 mese* e quella bastarda ieri all'uscita del carcere sorrideva.
> Qui si parla di mancanza di rispetto verso il partner quando lo si tradisce e io condivido, invece la mancanza di rispetto per questa merda di donna verso la memoria del figlio non la si nota.
> Ah già ma il carcere l'ha riabilitata !!!!
> Minchia potrei vomitare la colazione


Questa è la vera vergogna... 6 anni scontati per omicidio volontario.


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se sei contenta di una legge sei contenta che vebga applicata sia a un uomo che a una donna. Non credo faccia differenza.
> Comunque ieri parlavamo di 12 anni. La Franzoni è rimasta in carcere 6 anni e 1 mese e quella bastarda ieri all'uscita del carcere sorrideva.
> Qui si parla di mancanza di rispetto verso il partner quando lo si tradisce e io condivido, invece la mancanza di rispetto per questa merda di donna verso la memoria del figlio non la si nota.
> Ah già ma il carcere l'ha riabilitata !!!!
> Minchia potrei vomitare la colazione


però non dimentichiamo che dalla data del delitto alla data di carcerazione definitiva (non ha fatto la preventiva) sono passati anni in cui è rimasta in famiglia durante lo svolgimento dei 3 gradi di giudizio, quindi credo che ciò abbia influito molto sulla valutazione di pericolosità sociale (anche se fare nel frattempo un altro figlio una qualche valutazione psichiatrica la dovrebbe avere, chissà se è stato considerato, credo di sì...)


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2014)

*Allora*

ALLORA.Mi sono informato.Quella brava persona della FRANZONI è andata in carcere nel 2008,omicidio il 30 gennaio dell 2002,quindi adesso è ai domiciliari,....!Si è fatta SOLO 6 ANNI.Questa è la migliore risposta a chi stupidamente ancora scrive di essere orgogliosa di vivere in un paese civile.CIVILE UN CAZZO.La vita di un bambino che muore con la testa fracassata vale 6 ANNI,questa avete il coraggio di chiamarla CIVILTà?.Io vi rimanderei tutti a scuola,altro che lauree,percorsi accademici,e tanti altre stronzate inseme a questo garantismo del cazzo,io vi auguro sempre che certi accadimenti non succedano a voi....!Adesso non è più una questione di opinioni diverse,6 ANNI non sono un opinione sono SEMPLICEMENTE UNA VERGOGNA.IO MI VERGOGNO DI VIVERE IN UNO STATO COSì.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> ALLORA.Mi sono informato.Quella brava persona della FRANZONI è andata in carcere nel 2008,omicidio il 30 gennaio dell 2002,quindi adesso è ai domiciliari,....!Si è fatta SOLO 6 ANNI.Questa è la migliore risposta a chi stupidamente ancora scrive di essere orgogliosa di vivere in un paese civile.CIVILE UN CAZZO.La vita di un bambino che muore con la testa fracassata vale 6 ANNI,questa avete il coraggio di chiamarla CIVILTà?.Io vi rimanderei tutti a scuola,altro che lauree,percorsi accademici,e tanti altre stronzate inseme a questo garantismo del cazzo,io vi auguro sempre che certi accadimenti non succedano a voi....!Adesso non è più una questione di opinioni diverse,6 ANNI non sono un opinione sono SEMPLICEMENTE UNA VERGOGNA.*IO MI VERGOGNO DI VIVERE IN UNO STATO COSì*.


Anch'io


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2014)

*Ma*

D'altronde se in questo stato gira pure gente che pensa sia giusto che quest'assassina sia riabilitata dopo 6 LUNGHI ....anni di carcere,e allora amen.In effetti insultate la nostra intelligenza e il nostro buon senso,purtroppo.


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2014)

tra l'altro chissà se ha conservato la patria potestà sugli altri figli


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> tra l'altro chissà se ha conservato la patria potestà sugli altri figli


Ma io credo proprio di si
Questo dubbio non mi è venuto


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Anch'io


Ed è per quello che ogni volta mi incazzo quando si parla male dei politici.I politici siamo noi,siamo noi l'espressione di questa merda di classe politica,ed anche in 3d come questo ti rendi conto delle idee "MALATE"delle persone,non è malata la classe politica,sono malate le persone.....!6 anni......!


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io credo proprio di si
> Questo dubbio non mi è venuto



boh forse è intervenuta l'indegnità
tanto il marito ce l'ha di sicuro


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2014)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io credo proprio di si
> Questo dubbio non mi è venuto


Ma si dai ,si è riunita l'allegra famigliola no?cazzo un bell'esempio di civiltà,come ne diamo tanti ultimamente no?Infondo che sarà mai?può succedere in un momento di rabbia,impazzisci e massacri tuo figlio,e che cazzo mica fa di te un assassina no?un momento di smarrimento accade a tutti no?6 anni e passa la paura...paese di merda.


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io credo proprio di si
> Questo dubbio non mi è venuto


Ma se addirittura le facevano fare la babysitter del paese!!!! Sempre a favore di telecamera perchè così la gente capiva che era una brava donna...stava lì nel giardino con sti bambini e i giochini...
Vero è che c'aveva da uccidere suo figlio, gli altri probabilmente non li avrebbe toccati, ma sta di fatto che è una donna che ha ammazzato un bambino.

Oh sentite, è qualcosa di veramente vomitevole!


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se addirittura le facevano fare la babysitter del paese!!!! Sempre a favore di telecamera perchè così la gente capiva che era una brava donna...stava lì nel giardino con sti bambini e i giochini...
> Vero è che c'aveva da uccidere suo figlio, gli altri probabilmente non li avrebbe toccati, ma sta di fatto che è una donna che ha ammazzato un bambino.
> 
> Oh sentite, è qualcosa di veramente vomitevole!


E vabbè dai può succedere.....,mica è pacciani sta povera donna no? mi sembra che ha ampiamente pagato,6 anni di carcere..siamo o non siamo un paese civile?


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè dai può succedere.....,mica è pacciani sta povera donna no? mi sembra che ha ampiamente pagato,6 anni di carcere..siamo o non siamo un paese civile?


Che poi anche Pacciani...vabbè...
Civilissimo! Contentissima di come vanno le cose! Contenta di vedere giudicati colpevoli liberi come l'aria! Contenta di vedere fortemente sospettati, ma senza prove certe liberi! Contenta di sapere che siamo in un paese dove le vittime non solo non hanno giustizia, ma probabilmente si ammazzano da sole per fare audience e per dare un po' di fastidio...
Contenta di una giustizia che obbliga con le sue scelte a far cambiare paese a una povera ragazza stuprata, mentre i suoi aguzzini girano allegramente in piazza supportati da tutti quanti...
Contenta di vedere processi lunghi anni e anni dove alla fine l'unica che paga è la vittima.


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che poi anche Pacciani...vabbè...
> Civilissimo! Contentissima di come vanno le cose! Contenta di vedere giudicati colpevoli liberi come l'aria! *Contenta di vedere fortemente sospettati, ma senza prove certe liberi!* Contenta di sapere che siamo in un paese dove le vittime non solo non hanno giustizia, ma probabilmente si ammazzano da sole per fare audience e per dare un po' di fastidio...
> Contenta di una giustizia che obbliga con le sue scelte a far cambiare paese a una povera ragazza stuprata, mentre i suoi aguzzini girano allegramente in piazza supportati da tutti quanti...
> Contenta di vedere processi lunghi anni e anni dove alla fine l'unica che paga è la vittima.


Almeno su questo, hai ragione ad essere contenta. E' la base del diritto. Senza prove certe sei assolto.


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Almeno su questo, hai ragione ad essere contenta. E' la base del diritto. Senza prove certe sei assolto.


Ho forzato volutamente. Lo so e sono ben contenta di questo!
Ma penso a casi tipo la Poggi o la Kercher o adesso la Ragusa, che manco si trova ma c'ha un marito che oltre a non averne denunciato la scomparsa se ne è bellamente sbattuto e si è messa l'amante storica in casa, come se quella povera donna non fosse mai esistita.
Insomma, questa è gente che non è per niente linda e pulita eppure non gli si fa nulla perchè manca "la pistola fumante"...
Io penso ad esempio a Stasi e mi vengono i brividi...


----------



## Zod (27 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se addirittura le facevano fare la babysitter del paese!!!! Sempre a favore di telecamera perchè così la gente capiva che era una brava donna...stava lì nel giardino con sti bambini e i giochini...
> Vero è che c'aveva da uccidere suo figlio, gli altri probabilmente non li avrebbe toccati, ma sta di fatto che è una donna che ha ammazzato un bambino.
> 
> Oh sentite, è qualcosa di veramente vomitevole!


Probabilmente non hanno voluto far gravare la sua pena sui figli, che almeno ora hanno una madre presente. Del resto come può redimersi chi si dichiara innocente? Ciò di cui è accusata va oltre i 12 anni, è una macchia che avrà sempre addosso. Oltre ad aver perso il figlio, per sua mano stando alle sentenze. Insomma in questo quadro 6 o 12 anni per lei cambiano poco. È considerata un mostro. Anzi se restava più in carcere, se si dichiarava colpevole, e si scontava tutta la pena, forse agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica aveva più chance di essere perdonata. Comunque si trova ai domiciliari. Non è libera, e anche se fosse libera c'è poco da godersi la vita visto che ovunque andrà sarà sempre il mostro di Cogne.


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Probabilmente non hanno voluto far gravare la sua pena sui figli, che almeno ora hanno una madre presente. Del resto come può redimersi chi si dichiara innocente? Ciò di cui è accusata va oltre i 12 anni, è una macchia che avrà sempre addosso. Oltre ad aver perso il figlio, per sua mano stando alle sentenze. Insomma in questo quadro 6 o 12 anni per lei cambiano poco. È considerata un mostro. Anzi se restava più in carcere, se si dichiarava colpevole, e si scontava tutta la pena, forse agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica aveva più chance di essere perdonata. Comunque si trova ai domiciliari. Non è libera, e anche se fosse libera c'è poco da godersi la vita visto che ovunque andrà sarà sempre il mostro di Cogne.


Appunto. Quindi per quanto mi riguarda doveva entrare in galera e non uscire più...
Poi un'altra cosa, non volevano far gravare la pena sui figli? Ma io non so mica sti due poveretti possano viverla...il più grande ormai sarà anche maggiorenne ed è cresciuto senza madre o comunque in pieno processo, con giornalisti vari ed eventuali piazzati in casa dalla mattina alla sera...ed era anche già cresciuto per capire quello che era successo.
Il più piccolo crescendo capirà di essere stato concepito pochissimo tempo dopo la morte di un fratello mai conosciuto ammazzato da sua madre. Anche lui non so quanto possa uscirne "sano di mente"...


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2014)

*Eccolo*



Zod ha detto:


> Probabilmente non hanno voluto far gravare la sua pena sui figli, che almeno ora hanno una madre presente. Del resto come può redimersi chi si dichiara innocente? Ciò di cui è accusata va oltre i 12 anni, è una macchia che avrà sempre addosso. Oltre ad aver perso il figlio, per sua mano stando alle sentenze. Insomma in questo quadro 6 o 12 anni per lei cambiano poco. È considerata un mostro. Anzi se restava più in carcere, se si dichiarava colpevole, e si scontava tutta la pena, forse agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica aveva più chance di essere perdonata. Comunque si trova ai domiciliari. Non è libera, e anche se fosse libera c'è poco da godersi la vita visto che ovunque andrà sarà sempre il mostro di Cogne.


Io se fossi il figlio della Franzoni non mi addormenterei troppo tranquillo......Adesso almeno hanno una mamma?ti commenti da solo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto. Quindi per quanto mi riguarda doveva entrare in galera e non uscire più...
> Poi un'altra cosa, non volevano far gravare la pena sui figli? Ma io non so mica sti due poveretti possano viverla...il più grande ormai sarà anche maggiorenne ed è cresciuto senza madre o comunque in pieno processo, con giornalisti vari ed eventuali piazzati in casa dalla mattina alla sera...ed era anche già cresciuto per capire quello che era successo.
> Il più piccolo crescendo capirà di essere stato concepito pochissimo tempo dopo la morte di un fratello mai conosciuto ammazzato da sua madre. Anche lui non so quanto possa uscirne "sano di mente"...


quoto
Io proprio pensando a quei bambini non l'avreri fatta uscire
Il più piccolo saprà di essere nato per compensare la morte dell'altro avvenuta per mano della madre
Gli basterà leggere della sua storia e troverà che la madre con il figlio che non era ancora spirato diceva "Ne facciamo un altro" e l'altro è lui. Spero davvero che gli psicologi che lo seguano siano in gamba


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> Io proprio pensando a quei bambini non l'avreri fatta uscire
> Il più piccolo saprà di essere nato per compensare la morte dell'altro avvenuta per mano della madre
> Gli basterà leggere della sua storia e troverà che la madre con il figlio che non era ancora spirato diceva "Ne facciamo un altro" e l'altro è lui. Spero davvero che gli psicologi che lo seguano siano in gamba


Io farei fatica ad addormentarmi con quell'assassina dentro casa....


----------



## Zod (27 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto. Quindi per quanto mi riguarda doveva entrare in galera e non uscire più...
> Poi un'altra cosa, non volevano far gravare la pena sui figli? Ma io non so mica sti due poveretti possano viverla...il più grande ormai sarà anche maggiorenne ed è cresciuto senza madre o comunque in pieno processo, con giornalisti vari ed eventuali piazzati in casa dalla mattina alla sera...ed era anche già cresciuto per capire quello che era successo.
> Il più piccolo crescendo capirà di essere stato concepito pochissimo tempo dopo la morte di un fratello mai conosciuto ammazzato da sua madre. Anche lui non so quanto possa uscirne "sano di mente"...


Probabilmente tutta la famiglia considera innocente la Franzoni. Per il figlio grande il problema è serio, ma molto è dipeso anche dalla rilevanza mediatica. Il più piccolo in quanto tale può recuperare e al momento preferisce la madre vicina piuttosto che in carcere. Così come nelle sentenze di separazione nel tutelare i figli si favorisce la madre, allo stesso modo succede nel caso di madri in carcere. Vedere bambini di 4 o 5 anni che per vedere la madre devono recarsi in carcere è più abominevole che far scontare la pena ai domiciliari.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Probabilmente tutta la famiglia considera innocente la Franzoni. Per il figlio grande il problema è serio, ma molto è dipeso anche dalla rilevanza mediatica. Il più piccolo in quanto tale può recuperare e al momento preferisce la madre vicina piuttosto che in carcere. Così come nelle sentenze di separazione nel tutelare i figli si favorisce la madre, allo stesso modo succede nel caso di madri in carcere. Vedere bambini di 4 o 5 anni che per vedere la madre devono recarsi in carcere è più abominevole che far scontare la pena ai domiciliari.


Ma tu padre li porteresti i tuoi figli a far visita alla madre che ha assassinato loro fratello?
Qui quello che sconvolge è che il padre per primo non abbia preso l'altro figlio dopo il delitto e non sia fuggito lontano da sta merda che ha sposato.
Invece ci ha fatto un altro figlio. Questi ragazzi non li tutela proprio nessuno
Io sono certa che lei non ripeterà mai quel gesto. 
Ma ripeto, tu lasceresti che i tuoi figli crescano vicino a un'assassina
Li teniamo lontani dalle cattive compagnie e permettiamo a un'assassina di crescerli?
Mah


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho forzato volutamente. Lo so e sono ben contenta di questo!
> Ma penso a casi tipo la Poggi o la Kercher o adesso la Ragusa, che manco si trova ma c'ha un marito che oltre a non averne denunciato la scomparsa se ne è bellamente sbattuto e si è messa l'amante storica in casa, come se quella povera donna non fosse mai esistita.
> Insomma, questa è gente che non è per niente linda e pulita eppure non gli si fa nulla perchè manca "la pistola fumante"...
> Io penso ad esempio a Stasi e mi vengono i brividi...


Lo so, hai ragione, da i brividi... ma purtroppo un certo numero di delitti resterà sempre impunito, non è bello ma è così. Se non si raccolgono prove sufficienti l'assassino la scampa. Ma d'altronde è il prezzo da pagare per cercare di avere il minor numero di innocenti in galera.


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2014)

boh diciamo che però i servizi sociali e il tribunale dei minori affidano i figli ad altre famiglie per molto meno di una madre condannata in via definitiva


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh diciamo che però i servizi sociali e il tribunale dei minori affidano i figli ad altre famiglie per molto meno di una madre condannata in via definitiva


Quoto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Ma Mary Patrizio è ancora a Castiglione?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Mary Patrizio è ancora a Castiglione?


Ho cercato. Non ricordavo il nome. Sembra di sì.


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh diciamo che però i servizi sociali e il tribunale dei minori affidano i figli ad altre famiglie per molto meno di una madre condannata in via definitiva


si, ad esempio se non puoi mantenerli perchè indigente... evidentemente è più disdicevole essere poveri che ammazzare un proprio figlio.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Probabilmente tutta la famiglia considera innocente la Franzoni. Per il figlio grande il problema è serio, ma molto è dipeso anche dalla rilevanza mediatica. Il più piccolo in quanto tale può recuperare e al momento preferisce la madre vicina piuttosto che in carcere. Così come nelle sentenze di separazione nel tutelare i figli si favorisce la madre, allo stesso modo succede nel caso di madri in carcere. Vedere bambini di 4 o 5 anni che per vedere la madre devono recarsi in carcere è più abominevole che far scontare la pena ai domiciliari.


Ho già chiesto visto che ne parlate
Le prove certe a carico della Franzoni quali sono?
Non è provocazione
Ma solo una domanda?

Qualcuno sa quali sono le prove certe contro questa signora?

Sono riusciti a stabilire, al di là di ogni ragionevole dubbio, che lei sia l'esecutrice materiale di quell'omocidio?

Poi oramai siamo in un contesto europeo no?
Non ti piace vivere in Italia?

Emigri.
Nessuno te lo vieta.
Cosa che io farò quel giorno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho già chiesto visto che ne parlate
> Le prove certe a carico della Franzoni quali sono?
> Non è provocazione
> Ma solo una domanda?
> ...


evidentemente sì. Ha una condanna definitiva.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> evidentemente sì. Ha una condanna definitiva.


Ok
Cercherò di informarmi
su queste prove oggettive.

Condannata a quanto?

Certo che porca troia
se io ho mia moglie dentro in carcere
è un grave danno per me.


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok
> Cercherò di informarmi
> su queste prove oggettive.
> 
> ...


ma che dici


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok
> Cercherò di informarmi
> su queste prove oggettive.
> 
> ...


16 anni, meno 3 di indulto, ne ha scontati 6.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma che dici


Beh se io non l'ho abbandonata in questa storia
soffro del fatto che lei sia dentro no?

E poi mi devo cuccare tutto io da solo il figlio, la casa...ecc..ecc..ecc..

L'è pì dura...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 16 anni, meno 3 di indulto, ne ha scontati 6.


Beh se grazie al suo darsi le man torno
è riuscita in ciò

per me vada in pace.

Che esca lavori e si mantenga.

Na bocca da sfamare in meno dentro un carcere.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se io non l'ho abbandonata in questa storia
> soffro del fatto che lei sia dentro no?
> 
> E poi mi devo cuccare tutto io da solo il figlio, la casa...ecc..ecc..ecc..
> ...


Il fatto che sia dentro perchè ha ucciso tuo figlio è irrilevante?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che sia dentro perchè ha ucciso tuo figlio è irrilevante?


Sono suo marito.
Decido io se credere a lei o ai tribunali.
Esattamente come faresti tu.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

Poi, per me, ed è questo il motivo per cui me ne sono disinteressato
Sul delitto di Cogne è stato fatto troppo can can mediatico

E va aggiunto che al mondo chissà quante sono le madri ree di aver ucciso il loro bambino e noi non lo sappiamo.

E a ben guardare
e considerando che cosa io penso di certe cose...

Ma sto caso è stato pompato a iosa...


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro che faccio fatica a leggerti, ci metto tutta la buona volontà.....ma nulla.Ma cosa cazzo significa che gli interventi di sbri e minerva sono lucidi e pensanti?solo perchè condividi il loro pensiero?allora i miei,quelli di farfalla,quelli di nobody,sono poco lucidi e poco pensanti?Io ti trovo offensiva,e giuro ancora non riesco a capacitarmi del fatto che una persona istruita come scrivi di essere....riesca a far queste figure barbine.Quindi chi è d'accordo con te è lucido gli altri no?scritto da una pseudo comunista è un bel leggere...,hai la rara capacità di disturbare ad ogni post il mio sistema nervoso,tanti anni di studi per scrivere aggettivi fuori posto e concetti un pò sballati.Provi sollievo a sapere di vivere in uno stato civile....,ma vivi in svizzera?ma quanti anni hai ?levami sta cazzo di curiosità!!!


ma com'è che ti senti offeso anche quando si parla d'altri? Quando non sei nemmeno vagamente compreso in quel che ho scritto? Se ti disturba il sistema nervoso non leggermi: io ti salto più che spesso, ed è comunque un passo in avanti visto che per mesi sei stato in ignore...Non mi risento mica...

Sulla Svizzera, non saprei. Non sono io che vivo in un paese del quale mi disturba così tanto parte della costituzione, eh.


----------



## Zod (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che sia dentro perchè ha ucciso tuo figlio è irrilevante?


...in salute e in malattia... Si perché se uno uccide i propri figli, non sta bene di sicuro, non serve il perito. Sopravvivenza e conservazione. I due istinti primari.


----------



## Zod (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> evidentemente sì. Ha una condanna definitiva.


Se la magistratura ha dimostrato affidabilità nella sentenza non si capisce perché non dovrebbe più averne nel consentirgli i domiciliari.


----------



## Zod (27 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi, per me, ed è questo il motivo per cui me ne sono disinteressato
> Sul delitto di Cogne è stato fatto troppo can can mediatico
> 
> *E va aggiunto che al mondo chissà quante sono le madri ree di aver ucciso il loro bambino e noi non lo sappiamo*.
> ...


Non a caso esiste la depressione post partum. Se Bin Laden fosse stato femmina avrebbero inventato il terrorismo da depressione per invidia del pene.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non a caso esiste la depressione post partum. Se Bin Laden fosse stato femmina avrebbero inventato il terrorismo da depressione per invidia del pene.


Non è divertente.
A parte che con la Franzoni non c'entra una cippa.
Sei donna e hai partorito? Sei medico? Allora non sai come ci si può sentire.


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si, ad esempio se non puoi mantenerli perchè indigente... evidentemente è più disdicevole essere poveri che ammazzare un proprio figlio.



Ciao

scusa se chiedo. Se non li puoi tenere, perché sei povero, 
dovrebbe aiutare l'assistenza sociale. Cioè, per povertà
nessuno ti toglie i figli ... c'è lo stato che aiuta finanziariamente. 
Se li trascuri ... o tratti male, allora sì ... ma è un'altra cosa. 
Almeno qui è così. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa se chiedo. Se non li puoi tenere, perché sei povero,
> dovrebbe aiutare l'assistenza sociale. Cioè, per povertà
> ...


Anche qui.


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche qui.



Ciao

grazie ... :smile:

in effetti, mi sembrava strano ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (27 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è divertente.
> *A parte che con la Franzoni non c'entra una cippa.*
> Sei donna e hai partorito? Sei medico? Allora non sai come ci si può sentire.


Le ultime perizie psichiatriche effettuate attribuirono alla Franzoni una personalità affetta da "nevrosi isterica", cioè portata alla teatralità e alla simulazione perché incapace di elaborare in modo maturo le problematiche della quotidianità. Pare che, successivamente alla nascita del secondo figlio, Samuele, la donna avesse lamentato stress o comunque difficoltà nel gestire la casa e contemporaneamente occuparsi di due figli piccoli, ma non si è mai accertato se si trattasse di sintomi transitori o di una vera e propria depressione post-partum. A causa di questo disagio, la Franzoni si rivolse alla dott.ssa Satragni (la stessa che prestò i primi soccorsi a Samuele dopo il delitto) che le prescrisse un blando antidepressivo, del quale però la donna non sembra abbia mai fatto uso. A questo episodio fece seguito una breve separazione tra i coniugi, durante la quale la Franzoni, assieme ai due figli, tornò a vivere presso i propri genitori a Monteacuto Vallese, frazione di San Benedetto Val di Sambro. Nel giro di poco tempo, comunque, la donna fece ritorno a Cogne.

Il mattino del delitto, la Franzoni lamentò un "malessere" a seguito del quale il marito avvisò la guardia medica. Successivamente, la Franzoni minimizzò l'episodio, riferendo che il sanitario le avrebbe diagnosticato una banale influenza, ma i sintomi da lei lamentati (tremori agli arti, dispnea, nausea e sensazione di affanno) sembrerebbero suggerire invece che la donna soffrisse di attacchi di panico. La Franzoni stessa continuò a rigettare ogni ipotesi di infermità mentale totale o parziale, incluse le condizioni che sarebbero in grado di spiegare, secondo alcuni esperti,[senza fonte] l'amnesia rispetto all'atto omicida e l'incapacità di riconoscersene responsabile.


Nella sentenza d'appello l'imputata venne di fatto ritenuta pienamente sana di mente al momento del delitto. Nelle motivazioni della sentenza, rese note il 19 ottobre 2007, si legge infatti: "La Corte non può non tenere conto del fatto che Anna Maria Franzoni ha sofferto di un reale disturbo, che rientra nel novero delle patologie clinicamente riconosciute (degne anche di trattamento terapeutico), ma che nel sistema giuridico-penale vigente non costituisce di per se stesso infermità che causa vizio di mente".


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se la magistratura ha dimostrato affidabilità nella sentenza non si capisce perché non dovrebbe più averne nel consentirgli i domiciliari.


Insomma si ha un bel dire eh?
Dal mio punto di vista e dal punto di vista dei cari alla Franzoni
questa cosa è una vittoria della civiltà sulla bieca barbarie eh?

Poi occhio, da quel che ho letto, mica è libera di fare tutto quel che vuole eh?

Un passet alla volta.
Non si deve muovere dalla provincia di Bologna.

Non può andare a Cogne.

Da quel che ho letto la signora Franzoni ha aderito a tutti i piani di recupero proposti a lei.

Resta comunque il mistero:
Ammesso che sia stata lei.
Mettiamo che sia stato in un attimo di follia.

Come fa ad ammettere una cosa che non ricorda di aver fatto?

Infatti la signora non ha mai ammesso
E non ha mai patteggiato.

Per me ha ragione Renzi quando dice: patteggi?
Allora significa che sei colpevole.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è divertente.
> A parte che con la Franzoni non c'entra una cippa.
> Sei donna e hai partorito? Sei medico? Allora non sai come ci si può sentire.


Sei mai stata carcerata?
Hai mai avuto parenti in carcere?
Sei mai andata come moglie ad un collocquio con tuo marito in carcere?

Neanche tu sai come ci si può sentire a fare sei anni di carcere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è divertente.
> A parte che con la Franzoni non c'entra una cippa.
> Sei donna e hai partorito? Sei medico? Allora non sai come ci si può sentire.


verde. Anche io non so, ma non irrido né banalizzo. Questo, poi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Le ultime perizie psichiatriche effettuate attribuirono alla Franzoni una personalità affetta da "nevrosi isterica", cioè portata alla teatralità e alla simulazione perché incapace di elaborare in modo maturo le problematiche della quotidianità. Pare che, successivamente alla nascita del secondo figlio, Samuele, la donna avesse lamentato stress o comunque difficoltà nel gestire la casa e contemporaneamente occuparsi di due figli piccoli, ma non si è mai accertato se si trattasse di sintomi transitori o di una vera e propria depressione post-partum. A causa di questo disagio, la Franzoni si rivolse alla dott.ssa Satragni (la stessa che prestò i primi soccorsi a Samuele dopo il delitto) che le prescrisse un blando antidepressivo, del quale però la donna non sembra abbia mai fatto uso. A questo episodio fece seguito una breve separazione tra i coniugi, durante la quale la Franzoni, assieme ai due figli, tornò a vivere presso i propri genitori a Monteacuto Vallese, frazione di San Benedetto Val di Sambro. Nel giro di poco tempo, comunque, la donna fece ritorno a Cogne.
> 
> Il mattino del delitto, la Franzoni lamentò un "malessere" a seguito del quale il marito avvisò la guardia medica. Successivamente, la Franzoni minimizzò l'episodio, riferendo che il sanitario le avrebbe diagnosticato una banale influenza, ma i sintomi da lei lamentati (tremori agli arti, dispnea, nausea e sensazione di affanno) sembrerebbero suggerire invece che la donna soffrisse di attacchi di panico. La Franzoni stessa continuò a rigettare ogni ipotesi di infermità mentale totale o parziale, incluse le condizioni che sarebbero in grado di spiegare, secondo alcuni esperti,[senza fonte] l'amnesia rispetto all'atto omicida e l'incapacità di riconoscersene responsabile.
> 
> ...


Post partum è post partum, non tre anni dopo.
Non volevo dire che fosse centrata. Infatti non lo era.
E poi avevi fatto una battuta non parlavi di comprensione per un disagio psicologico-mentale che può colpire tanti tra noi.


Basta leggere qui :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa se chiedo. Se non li puoi tenere, perché sei povero,
> dovrebbe aiutare l'assistenza sociale. Cioè, per povertà
> ...


ciao  purtroppo ci sono casi in cui ai genitori indigenti vengono tolti i figli... te ne posto solo uno.
http://www.metropolisweb.it/Notizie...te_troppo_poveri_dramma_torre_annunziata.aspx


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao  purtroppo ci sono casi in cui ai genitori indigenti vengono tolti i figli... te ne posto solo uno.
> http://www.metropolisweb.it/Notizie...te_troppo_poveri_dramma_torre_annunziata.aspx



anche a dei genitori "troppo" vecchi hanno tolto il figlio, ma c'era anche qualche segnalazione di incuria, o cose del genere
poi mi ricordo quel  caso del disegno ambiguo a sfondo forse sessuale ritrovato dalle maestre: figli tolti subito, salvo poi annullare tutto 
e chissà quanti altri casi ci sono, che non escono sui giornali


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche a dei genitori "troppo" vecchi hanno tolto il figlio, ma c'era anche qualche segnalazione di incuria, o cose del genere
> poi mi ricordo quel  caso del disegno ambiguo a sfondo forse sessuale ritrovato dalle maestre: figli tolti subito, salvo poi annullare tutto
> e chissà quanti altri casi ci sono, che non escono sui giornali


pasticci sulla pelle dei bambini


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pasticci sulla pelle dei bambini



sì, gli assistenti sociali e il tribunale dei minori possono essere "pericolosi"


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao  purtroppo ci sono casi in cui ai genitori indigenti vengono tolti i figli... te ne posto solo uno.
> http://www.metropolisweb.it/Notizie...te_troppo_poveri_dramma_torre_annunziata.aspx



Ciao

è una tristezza immensa ... spero, che siano casi molto isolati. 
Ma da dove viene, che l'assistenza sociale non può aiutare? 
È un obbligo. Non un favore. Come funziona in Italia?


sienne


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è una tristezza immensa ... spero, che siano casi molto isolati.
> Ma da dove viene, che l'assistenza sociale non può aiutare?
> ...



funziona che gli assistenti sociali di solito intervengono su segnalazioni (anche degli stessi interessati), e poi stendono una relazione per il tribunale dei minori, che decide

colgo l'occasione per ribadire che anche in questi casi secondo me se i magistrati dovessero rispondere per eventuali danni dovuti ad errori etc., probabilmente starebbero più attenti...e ricordiamoci che sono dei dipendenti pubblici che paghiamo NOI...e che ogni tanto se lo ricordassero anche LORO...


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> funziona che gli assistenti sociali di solito intervengono su segnalazioni (anche degli stessi interessati), e poi stendono una relazione per il tribunale dei minori, che decide
> 
> colgo l'occasione per ribadire che anche in questi casi secondo me se i magistrati dovessero rispondere per eventuali danni dovuti ad errori etc., probabilmente starebbero più attenti...e ricordiamoci che sono dei dipendenti pubblici che paghiamo NOI...e che ogni tanto se lo ricordassero anche LORO...



Ciao 

aspetta free, un passo indietro per capire. 
Se non arrivi a fine mese, tu presenti i tuoi conti all'assistenza sociale,
e loro di danno quello che ti serve per vivere. Certo, nulla di più. Poi 
quando trovi lavoro, loro continuano a farti i conti e si riprendono 
piano piano una parte che ti hanno dato per sostenerti. 
In questa fase, i figli centrano poco ... la povertà non può essere motivo. 
Solo la trascuratezza ... ma è un'altro discorso ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> funziona che gli assistenti sociali di solito intervengono su segnalazioni (anche degli stessi interessati), e poi stendono una relazione per il tribunale dei minori, che decide
> 
> colgo l'occasione per ribadire che anche in questi casi secondo me se i magistrati dovessero rispondere per eventuali danni dovuti ad errori etc., probabilmente starebbero più attenti...e ricordiamoci che sono dei dipendenti pubblici che paghiamo NOI...e che ogni tanto se lo ricordassero anche LORO...


Magistrati italiani banda di comunisti...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Adesso Galan vi sistema...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
E glielo avevo detto io a Galan...
Ocio che come cade Berlusca i vien a tacarte ti...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

E lui mi ha deto che i vegna
Mi so Galan, se non xe vin...xè pan...e ghe do mi pan par i loro denti...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magistrati italiani banda di comunisti...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Adesso Galan vi sistema...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> E glielo avevo detto io a Galan...
> Ocio che come cade Berlusca i vien a tacarte ti...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> ...



ma anche nel diritto civile, commerciale, amministrativo, tributario, del lavoro, di famiglia etc. possono fare danni rilevanti, non dimentichiamo le "vittime" civili:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma anche nel diritto civile, commerciale, amministrativo, tributario, del lavoro, di famiglia etc. possono fare danni rilevanti, non dimentichiamo le "vittime" civili:singleeye:


Si...
E poi non rifondono mai i danni...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> funziona che gli assistenti sociali di solito intervengono su segnalazioni (anche degli stessi interessati), e poi stendono una relazione per il tribunale dei minori, che decide
> 
> colgo l'occasione per ribadire che anche in questi casi secondo me se i magistrati dovessero rispondere per eventuali danni dovuti ad errori etc., probabilmente starebbero più attenti...e ricordiamoci che sono dei dipendenti pubblici che paghiamo NOI...e che ogni tanto se lo ricordassero anche LORO...


A me non fa scandalo che la Franzoni sia fuori

Ma che il camorrista bel jovine
pagasse 500 mila euro per aggiustare i processi di omicidio a suo carico...

Ecco un caso in cui invocherei l'ergastolo

Magistrato corrotto:
5 anni di galera assieme a tutti quelli che hai condannato...

E se ci pensano loro a farti fuori...

Peggio per te...

Questo mi fa incazzare non la Franzoni libera...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao  purtroppo ci sono casi in cui ai genitori indigenti vengono tolti i figli... te ne posto solo uno.
> http://www.metropolisweb.it/Notizie...te_troppo_poveri_dramma_torre_annunziata.aspx


Dal link:  "Disperati coniugi che rischiano di non vedere più i propri figli “soltanto perché non abbiamo un lavoro e una casa. Una bimba di due anni e un’altra di un anno, festeggia il primo anno di vita il prossimo 30 dicembre. A questa età non si possono allontanare due bebé dalla madre. E’ assurdo tutto ciò"
Sono le parole dei genitori non le motivazioni che sono atti riservati.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è una tristezza immensa ... spero, che siano casi molto isolati.
> Ma da dove viene, che l'assistenza sociale non può aiutare?
> ...


Funziona che chi non conosce i casi si basa su quello che riportano i giornalisti che ne hanno notizia dai genitori, mentre l'amministrazione è tenuta al segreto d'ufficio.
Se quelle dichiarazioni e si forma l'opinione pubblica.
Allora fidiamoci di quello che dicono la Franzoni e Parolisi.


----------



## disincantata (28 Giugno 2014)

:up:





free ha detto:


> sì, gli assistenti sociali e il tribunale dei minori possono essere "pericolosi"


:up:


----------



## disincantata (28 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me non fa scandalo che la Franzoni sia fuori
> 
> Ma che il camorrista bel jovine
> pagasse 500 mila euro per aggiustare i processi di omicidio a suo carico...
> ...


E' vergognoso che comprassero le sentenze.

Franzoni o Sollecito o Stasi il problema e  che si ha la sensazione che la Legge non sia uguale per tutti.


----------



## Nobody (28 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è una tristezza immensa ... spero, che siano casi molto isolati.
> Ma da dove viene, che l'assistenza sociale non può aiutare?
> ...


funziona sempre peggio... chi sta male e non ce la fa, è lasciato a se stesso. Nessuna coesione sociale, nessun senso dello stato, nessuna meritocrazia.


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> funziona sempre peggio... chi sta male e non ce la fa, è lasciato a se stesso. Nessuna coesione sociale, nessun senso dello stato, nessuna meritocrazia.


Sacrifici umani...cani e gatti che vivono insieme..! 

Nei luoghi che frequento io c'è ancora molta civiltà. L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è la tendenza delle persone a sedersi e iscriversi al sindacato non appena hanno un contratto a tempo indeterminato. E lo vedo fare solo agli italiani. Gli stranieri restano quasi disorientati dal fancazzismo degli italiani. Per questo va tanto di moda lo sfascismo, perché fa comodo per giustificare la poca voglia di fare.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sacrifici umani...cani e gatti che vivono insieme..!
> 
> Nei luoghi che frequento io c'è ancora molta civiltà. L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è la tendenza delle persone a sedersi e iscriversi al sindacato non appena hanno un contratto a tempo indeterminato. E lo vedo fare solo agli italiani. Gli stranieri restano quasi disorientati dal fancazzismo degli italiani. Per questo va tanto di moda lo sfascismo, perché fa comodo per giustificare la poca voglia di fare.


Il problema è che chi è precario non può iscriversi al sindacato e far valere i suoi diritti perché altrimenti verrebbe licenziato. Dopo anni di contratti precari è naturale cercare di trovar modo di essere tutelati.
Mi auguro che tu sia un imprenditore e non un lavoratore che ha assimilato la mentalità dei padroni.


----------



## Zod (28 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che chi è precario non può iscriversi al sindacato e far valere i suoi diritti perché altrimenti verrebbe licenziato. Dopo anni di contratti precari è naturale cercare di trovar modo di essere tutelati.
> Mi auguro che tu sia un imprenditore e non un lavoratore che ha assimilato la mentalità dei padroni.


Padroni????? I cani hanno i padroni, anzi ormai nemmeno più loro ce l'hanno. Ma fai Lioce di cognome?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' vergognoso che comprassero le sentenze.
> 
> Franzoni o Sollecito o Stasi il problema e  che si ha la sensazione che la Legge non sia uguale per tutti.


Ma non può per sua natura esserlo
E' questo che a rigore epistemiologico non entra nella zucca.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Padroni????? I cani hanno i padroni, anzi ormai nemmeno più loro ce l'hanno. Ma fai Lioce di cognome?


No
Fa bertinotti

L'ultimo politico arrichito che ho sentito dire in Italia abbiamo un padronato che...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Padroni????? I cani hanno i padroni, anzi ormai nemmeno più loro ce l'hanno. Ma fai Lioce di cognome?


Io non credo che ci siano padroni. E' chi scrive cose come quella che hai scritto tu che crede di esserlo o vorrebbe esserlo.


----------



## disincantata (28 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> aspetta free, un passo indietro per capire.
> Se non arrivi a fine mese, tu presenti i tuoi conti all'assistenza sociale,
> ...


Quello e' ragionare. In Italia soprattutto ultimamente l'assistenza ai piy' bisognosi o invalidi lascia molto a desiderare e continuano a tagliare.

Di questi tempi pou se aiutassero tutte le famuglie in difficolta' altro che sforare il 3%.

Non hanno soldi dopo decenni di sprechi ruberie ed evasione fiscale.


----------



## disincantata (28 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che chi è precario non può iscriversi al sindacato e far valere i suoi diritti perché altrimenti verrebbe licenziato. Dopo anni di contratti precari è naturale cercare di trovar modo di essere tutelati.
> Mi auguro che tu sia un imprenditore e non un lavoratore che ha assimilato la mentalità dei padroni.


Infatti dubito ci sia la corsa ad isvriversi ai sindacati.

Premesso che ormai contano ben poco.

Poi era il sindacato a cercare di iscrivere i nuovi assunti.

Praticamente cedevi xche' conoscevi poco l'ambiente e sembrava sgarbato rifiutare. 

Poi  successivamente si sceglieva  o un altro sindacato o si rinunciava.

Oggi vorrei sapere quanti giovani si iscrivono.

Credo i sindacati sopravvivano x i pensionati e i caf.

Io non sono iscritta. Avevo disdetto da anni prima della pensione e ho rifiutato l'iscrizione  al momento della domanda per la pensione.

Nel modulo ti chiedono se vuoi rimanere iscritto.


----------



## sienne (29 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> funziona sempre peggio... chi sta male e non ce la fa, è lasciato a se stesso. Nessuna coesione sociale, nessun senso dello stato, nessuna meritocrazia.





disincantata ha detto:


> Quello e' ragionare. In Italia soprattutto ultimamente l'assistenza ai piy' bisognosi o invalidi lascia molto a desiderare e continuano a tagliare.
> 
> Di questi tempi pou se aiutassero tutte le famuglie in difficolta' altro che sforare il 3%.
> 
> Non hanno soldi dopo decenni di sprechi ruberie ed evasione fiscale.



Ciao

la società di un paese, si misura dal anello più debole ... 
C'è sempre colui che ha scelto la strada. Come protesta come ideologia ... 
Ma gli altri? Se fai "concorso privato" ... una mano uno stato sociale, 
è il minimo che dovrebbe dare. Con che coraggio o morale 
riescono a mangarsi certi salari e doni ... sapendo ... 

È molto triste ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la società di un paese, si misura dal anello più debole ...
> C'è sempre colui che ha scelto la strada. Come protesta come ideologia ...
> ...


Bisognerebbe chiederlo ai vari Penati Scajola Galan per non nominare i morti.

Hanno riso pure sui morti del terremoto quando erano ancora sotto le macerie.

Rubato sul terremoto dell'Irpinia.....sessantamila miliardi di vecchie lure negli anni 80 senza ricostruire.

Sul Mose non parliamone.

Sull'Expo' peggio.

Sulla ristrutturazione delle carceri.

Un elenco interminabile.

Doppi incarichi.

Finte conulenze. Opere incompiute.

Ponte sullo stretto di Messina costato una follia x progetti e assunzioni che non si fara' mai.

Che vuoi che resti per l'assistenza?


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sacrifici umani...cani e gatti che vivono insieme..!
> 
> Nei luoghi che frequento io c'è ancora molta civiltà. L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è la tendenza delle persone a sedersi e iscriversi al sindacato non appena hanno un contratto a tempo indeterminato. E lo vedo fare solo agli italiani. Gli stranieri restano quasi disorientati dal fancazzismo degli italiani. Per questo va tanto di moda lo sfascismo, perché fa comodo per giustificare la poca voglia di fare.


a parte che dove lavoro io sono quasi tutti a tempo indeterminato e il sindacato è stato mandato a fare in culo da tempo, evidentemente se non vedi in che merda è finito questo paese vuol dire che non metti piede nel resto d'Europa da un pochino.
I sacrifici umani non sarebbero male... buona idea


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Padroni????? *I cani hanno i padroni, anzi ormai nemmeno più loro ce l'hanno*. Ma fai Lioce di cognome?


beh quelli a catena il padrone ce l'hanno ancora  ma molti cani sono così coglioni da non accorgersene nemmeno, sono catene silenziose e leggere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh quelli a catena il padrone ce l'hanno ancora  ma molti cani sono così coglioni da non accorgersene nemmeno, sono catene silenziose e leggere.


quotissimo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao  purtroppo ci sono casi in cui ai genitori indigenti vengono tolti i figli... te ne posto solo uno.
> http://www.metropolisweb.it/Notizie...te_troppo_poveri_dramma_torre_annunziata.aspx


purtroppo ci sono anche casi in cui non vengono tolti, magari per darli in affido temporaneo. E muoiono. Com'è successo due anni fa in Piazza Maggiore a Bologna, quando morì un neonato per il freddo.
Ai genitori era stato proposto un alloggio dagli assistenti sociali e loro l'avevano rifiutato.
Ma i casi sono tanti altri.
Io ho visto un primario di pediatria sbattere a muro un padre che era venuto a riprendersi il figlio che era ricoverato con la polmonite doppia, portato in ospedale da gente che l'aveva trovato svenuto sotto un portico, dove chiedeva l'elemosina con temperature sotto allo 0.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> purtroppo ci sono anche casi in cui non vengono tolti, magari per darli in affido temporaneo. E muoiono. Com'è successo due anni fa in Piazza Maggiore a Bologna, quando morì un neonato per il freddo.
> Ai genitori era stato proposto un alloggio dagli assistenti sociali e loro l'avevano rifiutato.
> Ma i casi sono tanti altri.
> Io ho visto un primario di pediatria sbattere a muro un padre che era venuto a riprendersi il figlio che era ricoverato con la polmonite doppia, portato in ospedale da gente che l'aveva trovato svenuto sotto un portico, dove chiedeva l'elemosina con temperature sotto allo 0.


finchè il discriminante è la palese irresponsabilità e non l'indigenza, ok... dovrebbe comunque valere per qualunque classe sociale. Ma temo che nei casi a cui mi riferivo la povertà cronica sia motivazione sufficiente anche se associata ad un sano e normale amore genitoriale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> finchè il discriminante è la palese irresponsabilità e non l'indigenza, ok... dovrebbe comunque valere per qualunque classe sociale. Ma temo che nei casi a cui mi riferivo la povertà cronica sia motivazione sufficiente anche se associata ad un sano e normale amore genitoriale.


Vedi, il fatto secondo me è questo: se io ho figli e non ho il necessario per mantenerli, sono io che vado all'assistenza sociale a chiedere che li affidino temporaneamente a qualcuno, mentre io mi faccio il mazzo per rimettermi in condizione da poter dar loro un futuro accettabile, non aspetto che me lo venga a dire l'autorità costituita.
Quando arriva l'assistenza sociale a toglierli, significa che la qualità della vita di quei bambini è sotto al minimo livello accettabile, allora c'è da domandarsi che razza di genitore accetti di farli vivere così, quale amore sia quello.
Per altro, l'affido non è perdere un figlio.
Non te lo tolgono per sempre, puoi andare a trovarlo, mantenere un legame.
Lo so per averlo visto da vicino, conoscendo molto bene chi aveva in affido vari bambini, con storie diversissime tra loro, tutte abbastanza dure.
Poi può capitare il giudice che sbaglia in pieno a giudicare una situazione, perchè purtroppo nell'umanità varia, quello che non capisce una mazza o è anche in malafede lo trovi sempre, ma non generalizzerei.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi, il fatto secondo me è questo: se io ho figli e non ho il necessario per mantenerli, sono io che vado all'assistenza sociale a chiedere che li affidino temporaneamente a qualcuno, mentre io mi faccio il mazzo per rimettermi in condizione da poter dar loro un futuro accettabile, non aspetto che me lo venga a dire l'autorità costituita.
> Quando arriva l'assistenza sociale a toglierli, significa che la qualità della vita di quei bambini è sotto al minimo livello accettabile, allora c'è da domandarsi che razza di genitore accetti di farli vivere così, quale amore sia quello.
> Per altro, l'affido non è perdere un figlio.
> Non te lo tolgono per sempre, puoi andare a trovarlo, mantenere un legame.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo... un genitore dev'essere messo in condizione di avere il minimo per mantenere i figli, come nel resto dell'Europa.


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... *un genitore dev'essere messo in condizione di avere il minimo per mantenere i figli*, come nel resto dell'Europa.



Ciao

straquoto! 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... un genitore dev'essere messo in condizione di avere il minimo per mantenere i figli, come nel resto dell'Europa.


Su questo ti dò ragione. Io parlavo di come stanno le cose qui e adesso.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Anna*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma com'è che ti senti offeso anche quando si parla d'altri? Quando non sei nemmeno vagamente compreso in quel che ho scritto? Se ti disturba il sistema nervoso non leggermi: io ti salto più che spesso, ed è comunque un passo in avanti visto che per mesi sei stato in ignore...Non mi risento mica...
> 
> Sulla Svizzera, non saprei. Non sono io che vivo in un paese del quale mi disturba così tanto parte della costituzione, eh.


Mi ero perso questa perla di saggezza.Tu mi salti perche non arrivi a comprendere ....ottusa come sei,io non metto in ignore nessuno, perchè trovo la cosa molto infantile...,al massimo non rispondo.Parli di costiutuzione?e cosa c'entrerebbe con i 6 anni che si è fatta la Franzoni?Il messaggio che passa è che farsi 6 anni per un omicidio VOLONTARIO non è certo riabilitativo,è scarsamente educativo.Adesso ogni madre che "impazzisce" sa che rischia 6 anni nella PEGGIORE delle ipotesi.Questo per te è vivere in un paese civile?evita pure di rispondere,tanto ti considero e ti ho sempre considerato per quello che sei.:up:Rimettimi serenamente in ignore.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Su questo ti dò ragione. Io parlavo di come stanno le cose qui e adesso.


ah ok... si, siamo in una brutta situazione. Assurdo che un genitore debba volontariamente rinunciare ai figli... ma d'altronde leggevo proprio stamattina che sempre più persone rinunciano a curarsi perchè non ce la fanno coi ticket.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok... si, siamo in una brutta situazione. *Assurdo che un genitore debba volontariamente rinunciare ai figli*... ma d'altronde leggevo proprio stamattina che sempre più persone rinunciano a curarsi perchè non ce la fanno coi ticket.


Ancora più assurdo che dipenda anche da dove vivi: ci sono zone nelle quali la comunità riesce ad aiutare le persone in difficoltà, dando casa, sussistenza, a volte lavoro... e altre in cui ti trovi abbandonato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... un genitore dev'essere messo in condizione di avere il minimo per mantenere i figli, come nel resto dell'Europa.


no, io no. Avere figli non è un diritto. Che i figli abbiano perlomeno il necessario, questo è un diritto e pure un dovere; se non ci arriva la famiglia ci arriva lo stato. I figli, come nota Sbriciolata, non li tolgono per povertà, li prendono in affido per farli sopravvivere fuori da un contesto per loro impossibile (mancanza di igiene, scarsità/impossibilità di cure, nutrimento, riscaldamento) fintanto che, anche con gli aiuti sociali, la famiglia si rimette in piedi, se riesce (di figli di tossicodipendenti ne ho visti, alcuni non ne vengono fuori mai). Il problema è delicato e difficile, ma liquidare così la cosa non mi sembra giusto. Non è che se io, sedicenne scriteriata senza un lavoro né una stablità, mi riproduco ho il diritto che lo stato faccia fronte alle spese necessarie per me e per mio figlio. Ora, di persone che hanno perduto il lavoro ce ne sono tantissime, la situazione è critica e delicata. Ma non è questo il caso nel quale i fidi vanno in affido. I figli vanno in affido perché le condizioni nei quali i/il genitore li fanno vivere sono fuori, e di tanto, da ogni criterio minimo. Per le famiglie in difficoltà, di ammortizzatori sociali, per quanto pochi ormai (maledetto governo) ce ne sono; la chiesa, perlomeno, qualcosa fa (fra caritas e quant'altro). Ma in linea generale pensare come un diritto quello di riprodursi senza le condizioni minime per farlo è folle, non è accettabile, non è possibile né giusto avallarlo, soprattutto per i figli che certo non lo hanno chiesto. Io spedirei pacchi di preservativi per posta a tutti, specie agli adolescenti. Non è che sempre la famiglia è il posto migliore nel quale vivere. A volte non ci si sopravvive proprio, e l'affido serve a quei casi, secondo me.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ero perso questa perla di saggezza.Tu mi salti perche non arrivi a comprendere ....ottusa come sei,io non metto in ignore nessuno, perchè trovo la cosa molto infantile...,al massimo non rispondo.Parli di costiutuzione?e cosa c'entrerebbe con i 6 anni che si è fatta la Franzoni?Il messaggio che passa è che farsi 6 anni per un omicidio VOLONTARIO non è certo riabilitativo,è scarsamente educativo.Adesso ogni madre che "impazzisce" sa che rischia 6 anni nella PEGGIORE delle ipotesi.Questo per te è vivere in un paese civile?evita pure di rispondere,tanto ti considero e ti ho sempre considerato per quello che sei.:up:Rimettimi serenamente in ignore.



come al solito, non hai capito nulla dei miei interventi, ma mi sarei sorpresa del contrario. Tu parli dell'applicazione della legge, argomento sul quale non mi sono granché espressa; mischi le cose a caso; continui a straparlare della Franzoni della quale conosco la storia solo vagamente e non a caso (non sono MAI interessata ai fatti di cronaca e non è certo su questi che si basa il principio di giustizia di uno stato). Io parlo del principio costitutivo della finalità riabilitativa della detenzione, fintanto che è possibile. Principio sul quale convengo senza riserve. Come poi quel principio viene in alcuni casi applicato è materia di giudici, non di chiacchieratori del web. A volte i giudici sbagliano, a volte no. Sulla lunghezza della pena, sempre che io la sappia, si può anche fare due chiacchiere superficiali, sempre tenendo conto che nessuno qui è un giudice e dunque le nostre opinioni contano ben poco. Ma che si metta in discussione il civilissimo principio rieducativo della pena no: se ti da così tanto fastidio uno dei punti cardine dello stato nel quale vivi, le frontiere sono aperte. Puoi sempre sceglierne uno che castiga e punisce e, toh, applica pure la pena di morte. Ne hai ampia facoltà.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*No*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> come al solito, non hai capito nulla dei miei interventi, ma mi sarei sorpresa del contrario. Tu parli dell'applicazione della legge, argomento sul quale non mi sono granché espressa; mischi le cose a caso; continui a straparlare della Franzoni della quale conosco la storia solo vagamente e non a caso (non sono MAI interessata ai fatti di cronaca e non è certo su questi che si basa il principio di giustizia di uno stato). Io parlo del principio costitutivo della finalità riabilitativa della detenzione, fintanto che è possibile. Principio sul quale convengo senza riserve. Come poi quel principio viene in alcuni casi applicato è materia di giudici, non di chiacchieratori del web. A volte i giudici sbagliano, a volte no. Sulla lunghezza della pena, sempre che io la sappia, si può anche fare due chiacchiere superficiali, sempre tenendo conto che nessuno qui è un giudice e dunque le nostre opinioni contano ben poco. Ma che si metta in discussione il civilissimo principio rieducativo della pena no: se ti da così tanto fastidio uno dei punti cardine dello stato nel quale vivi, le frontiere sono aperte. Puoi sempre sceglierne uno che castiga e punisce e, toh, applica pure la pena di morte. Ne hai ampia facoltà.



Come al solito non hai capito tu invece.Si stava amabilmente disquisendo del caso"franzoni".Sulle finalità riabilitative delle pene detentive credo che ci vuole molto poco ad essere d'accordgni tanto straparli descrivendo l'italia come un paese civile,ma civile in cosa?uno stato che concede i domiciliari ad un'assassina dopo solo sei anni ti sembra civile?Non ho messo in discussione il cercare di riabilitare un soggetto finito in carcere,ci mancherebbe,ho messo in discussione il tentare di riabilitare un'assassina dopo soli 6 anni,leggi bene 6 anni!E non parliamo di un omicidio colposo,ma di un omicidio volontario senza nessun vizio di mente.Forse hai postato un concetto giusto nel 3d sbagliato.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, io no. Avere figli non è un diritto. Che i figli abbiano perlomeno il necessario, questo è un diritto e pure un dovere; se non ci arriva la famiglia ci arriva lo stato. I figli, come nota Sbriciolata, non li tolgono per povertà, li prendono in affido per farli sopravvivere fuori da un contesto per loro impossibile (mancanza di igiene, scarsità/impossibilità di cure, nutrimento, riscaldamento) fintanto che, anche con gli aiuti sociali, la famiglia si rimette in piedi, se riesce (di figli di tossicodipendenti ne ho visti, alcuni non ne vengono fuori mai). Il problema è delicato e difficile, ma liquidare così la cosa non mi sembra giusto. *Non è che se io, sedicenne scriteriata senza un lavoro né una stablità, mi riproduco ho il diritto che lo stato faccia fronte alle spese necessarie per me e per mio figlio. Ora, di persone che hanno perduto il lavoro ce ne sono tantissime, la situazione è critica e delicata. Ma non è questo il caso nel quale i fidi vanno in affido.* I figli vanno in affido perché le condizioni nei quali i/il genitore li fanno vivere sono fuori, e di tanto, da ogni criterio minimo. Per le famiglie in difficoltà, di ammortizzatori sociali, per quanto pochi ormai (maledetto governo) ce ne sono; la chiesa, perlomeno, qualcosa fa (fra caritas e quant'altro). Ma in linea generale pensare come un diritto quello di riprodursi senza le condizioni minime per farlo è folle, non è accettabile, non è possibile né giusto avallarlo, soprattutto per i figli che certo non lo hanno chiesto. Io spedirei pacchi di preservativi per posta a tutti, specie agli adolescenti. Non è che sempre la famiglia è il posto migliore nel quale vivere. A volte non ci si sopravvive proprio, e l'affido serve a quei casi, secondo me.


Ci sono anche quei casi... persone che avevano casa e lavoro e hanno perso tutto, figli compresi. E non lo ritengo affatto giusto. Invece che risolvere un problema, se ne crea uno nuovo perchè è più facile per lo stato agire in tal senso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come al solito non hai capito tu invece.Si stava amabilmente disquisendo del caso"franzoni".Sulle finalità riabilitative delle pene detentive credo che ci vuole molto poco ad essere d'accordgni tanto straparli descrivendo l'italia come un paese civile,ma civile in cosa?uno stato che concede i domiciliari ad un'assassina dopo solo sei anni ti sembra civile?Non ho messo in discussione il cercare di riabilitare un soggetto finito in carcere,ci mancherebbe,ho messo in discussione il tentare di riabilitare un'assassina dopo soli 6 anni,leggi bene 6 anni!E non parliamo di un omicidio colposo,ma di un omicidio volontario senza nessun vizio di mente.Forse hai postato un concetto giusto nel 3d sbagliato.


sì, vabbè. Ora decidi tu di cosa parlo io, primo. E secondo, non è certo la prima volta che irridi al principio stesso della riabilitazione. Ora ti lascio, caro giudice o caro psicoterapista, a ridisquisire sul caso di cronaca, sul quale vedo che, grazie alla tia infinita competenza, non hai nessun dubbio né sullo svolgimento, né sulle intenzioni, né sullo stato mentale della vittima, né sulla lunghezza del suo percorso rabilitativo. Per quanto mi riguarda, fino a prova contraria, vale la decisione presa dalle persone competenti nel campo: è stato assicurato che non avrebbe più nociuto; io, umilmente, faccio un passo indietro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ci sono anche quei casi... persone che avevano casa e lavoro e hanno perso tutto, figli compresi. E non lo ritengo affatto giusto. Invece che risolvere un problema, se ne crea uno nuovo perchè è più facile per lo stato agire in tal senso.


Io non ho un'esperienza diretta di affidi, ma una mia carissima amica (psicologa infantile) ci lavora, e mi racconta spesso che è l'ultimo atto che si compie, quando altro da fare proprio non c'è, e non è una decisione presa a cuor leggero. Le situazioni che si incontrano sono terribili. Poi, chiaro che ci possano magari essere (ed è molto grave) situazioni di incompetenza o di eccessivo rigore o mancanza di sensibilità ed empatia nell'applicazione delle regole, trasformando alcuni casi, appunto, in ingiustizie, ma non credo che sia la norma né che siano diffusi.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Ma*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, vabbè. Ora decidi tu di cosa parlo io, primo. E secondo, non è certo la prima volta che irridi al principio stesso della riabilitazione. Ora ti lascio, caro giudice o caro psicoterapista, a ridisquisire sul caso di cronaca, sul quale vedo che, grazie alla tia infinita competenza, non hai nessun dubbio né sullo svolgimento, né sulle intenzioni, né sullo stato mentale della vittima, né sulla lunghezza del suo percorso rabilitativo. Per quanto mi riguarda, fino a prova contraria, vale la decisione presa dalle persone competenti nel campo: è stato assicurato che non avrebbe più nociuto; io, umilmente, faccio un passo indietro.


A sto punto rinuncio.La tua priorità è il percorso riabilitativo di una donna che nella migliore delle ipotesi è molto malata....,la mia priorità e non permettere ad un soggetto pericoloso di fare ulteriori danni,sembra che la vita di un povero bimbo in questo paese poco civile valga solo 6 anni.Francamente non vedo perchè fare tante storie per i mariti che uccidono le mogli in un momento di"pazzia",facciamo scontare 6 anni pure  a loro no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A sto punto rinuncio.La tua priorità è il percorso riabilitativo di una donna che nella migliore delle ipotesi è molto malata....,la mia priorità e non permettere ad un soggetto pericoloso di fare ulteriori danni,sembra che la vita di un povero bimbo in questo paese poco civile valga solo 6 anni.Francamente non vedo perchè fare tante storie per i mariti che uccidono le mogli in un momento di"pazzia",facciamo scontare 6 anni pure  a loro no?


ma che il soggetto sia  ancora pericoloso o no non sta a te determinarlo: non ne hai né le conoscenze né le competenze. Per me, se funziona, un percorso riabilitativo breve è meglio di uno lungo: costa meno e meno abbrutisci la persona più possibilità hai di rimettere nel mondo qualcuno globalmente 'accettabile' rispetto alle regole sociali. Se invece per riabilitazione intendi che 'prima deve soffrire, perché ha fatto del male' vale i discorsi affrontati prima. Sul resto non ho fatto io le diagnosi, non ho fatto io le perizie, non ho fatto io le proiezioni sui suoi comportamenti futuri: di nuovo, non ne ho competenze conoscenze e abilità. Non credo che la leggerezza con la quale Izzo è stato rimesso in grado di nuocere sia una prassi regolare in Italia. Sono anche d'accordo con Free, in linea generale, sulla responsabilità dei giudici. Speriamo che non sia questo il caso. Più di così non posso né voglio dire. Di gente che straparla senza essere competente il mondo è pieno.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*SI*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che il soggetto sia  ancora pericoloso o no non sta a te determinarlo: non ne hai né le conoscenze né le competenze. Per me, se funziona, un percorso riabilitativo breve è meglio di uno lungo: costa meno e meno abbrutisci la persona più possibilità hai di rimettere nel mondo qualcuno globalmente 'accettabile' rispetto alle regole sociali. Se invece per riabilitazione intendi che 'prima deve soffrire, perché ha fatto del male' vale i discorsi affrontati prima. Sul resto non ho fatto io le diagnosi, non ho fatto io le perizie, non ho fatto io le proiezioni sui suoi comportamenti futuri: di nuovo, non ne ho competenze conoscenze e abilità. Non credo che la leggerezza con la quale Izzo è stato rimesso in grado di nuocere sia una prassi regolare in Italia. Sono anche d'accordo con Free, in linea generale, sulla responsabilità dei giudici. Speriamo che non sia questo il caso. Più di così non posso né voglio dire. Di gente che straparla senza essere competente il mondo è pieno.


Anna ma ti è chiaro che nessuno può determinarlo?ma chi può assumersi questa responsabilità se non dio?Chi può avere certezza e non convinzione che non succederà più?A me francamente sembra un oltraggio alla morte ,6 anni per un omicidio,forse a te sembrano giusti che ti devo dire?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A sto punto rinuncio.La tua priorità è il percorso riabilitativo di una donna che nella migliore delle ipotesi è molto malata....,la mia priorità e non permettere ad un soggetto pericoloso di fare ulteriori danni,sembra che la vita di un povero bimbo in questo paese poco civile valga solo 6 anni.Francamente non vedo perchè fare tante storie per i mariti che uccidono le mogli in un momento di"pazzia",facciamo scontare 6 anni pure a loro no?



:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna ma ti è chiaro che nessuno può determinarlo?ma chi può assumersi questa responsabilità se non dio?Chi può avere certezza e non convinzione che non succederà più?A me francamente* sembra un oltraggio alla morte* ,6 anni per un omicidio,forse a te sembrano giusti che ti devo dire?


riquoto
non posso smeraldarti


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

torno a dire che secondo me la concessione dei domiciliari in questo caso si basa molto sul fatto che nel periodo di tempo dall'omicidio alla carcerazione lei ha vissuto in famiglia, a contatto col figlio (e ne ha fatto pure un altro, che non le è stato tolto)
insomma, sembrerebbero una serie di motivazioni che vanno ad escludere la pericolosità sociale (si spera), e che quindi hanno fatto accogliere la richiesta di scontare il resto della pena a casa (che comunque è sempre revocabile)

tra l'altro mi diceva il mio amico penalista che ora mettono a tutti il braccialetto elettronico, però deve esserci la linea telefonica, e a volte suona anche se per es. vai al piano di sopra:singleeye:


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

comunque mi pare che erano 16 anni, meno 3 di indulto (che già è assurdo valga anche per l'omicidio, secondo me, comunque la pena minima per l'omicidio è di 21 anni, salvo attenuanti), poi se non ricordo male per la legge Gozzini si scalano 45 giorni per ogni 6 mesi di buona condotta


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2014)

ora sono 75 giorni a semestre,giusto per precisione

http://www.penale.it/page.asp?IDPag=1140


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> comunque mi pare che erano 16 anni, meno 3 di indulto (che già è assurdo valga anche per l'omicidio, secondo me, comunque la pena minima per l'omicidio è di 21 anni, salvo attenuanti), poi se non ricordo male per la legge Gozzini si scalano *45 giorni per ogni 6 mesi di buona condotta*


altra cosa che proprio non capisco

16 erano ridicoli, non so come definire i 6 che ha scontato


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> altra cosa che proprio non capisco
> 
> 16 erano ridicoli, non so come definire i 6 che ha scontato


ma i domiciliari sono sempre una pena, però alternativa alla detenzione, non ha finito di scontare la pena
quello che colpisce in questo caso secondo me è il ritorno in famiglia, che è stata teatro dell'omicidio, invece il fatto che in linea generale ad alcuni condannati possano essere concessi i domiciliari non è sbagliato, almeno secondo me

comunque fuori ci sono fior fior di criminali che non ho mai capito come facciano:singleeye:, è tutto il nostro sistema ad essere malato, a cominciare dalla carcerazione preventiva che intasa le carceri, dovuta a processi troppo lunghi, mi pare la percentuale sia oltre il 40, poi abbiamo ben 3 gradi di giudizio che possono diventare di più in caso di cassazione con rinvio, poi gli stranieri per essere deportati al loro paese devono essere condannati in via definitiva e deve esistere un trattato internazionale di reciprocità, etc. etc.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma i domiciliari sono sempre una pena, però alternativa alla detenzione, non ha finito di scontare la pena
> quello che colpisce in questo caso secondo me è il ritorno in famiglia, che è stata teatro dell'omicidio, invece il fatto che in linea generale ad alcuni condannati possano essere concessi i domiciliari non è sbagliato, almeno secondo me
> 
> comunque fuori ci sono fior fior di criminali che non ho mai capito come facciano:singleeye:, è tutto il nostro sistema ad essere malato, a cominciare dalla carcerazione preventiva che intasa le carceri, dovuta a processi troppo lunghi, mi pare la percentuale sia oltre il 40, poi abbiamo ben 3 gradi di giudizio che possono diventare di più in caso di cassazione con rinvio, poi gli stranieri per essere deportati al loro paese devono essere condannati in via definitiva e deve esistere un trattato internazionale di reciprocità, etc. etc.


Ieri sera su Rai 3, anzi ieri notte, paolo mieli ha dedicato una trasmissione alle donne che con coraggio denunciarono i mafiosi.
Donne che trovarono sto coraggio perchè videro i loro figli ammazzati.
Il copione era questo.
Denunciati condannati.

Poi tutti assolti per mancanza di prove.

http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-248cf3cd-cdde-4951-b191-e5bc305aea74.html


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma i domiciliari sono sempre una pena, però alternativa alla detenzione, non ha finito di scontare la pena
> quello che colpisce in questo caso secondo me è il ritorno in famiglia, che è stata teatro dell'omicidio, invece il fatto che in linea generale ad alcuni condannati possano essere concessi i domiciliari non è sbagliato, almeno secondo me
> 
> comunque fuori ci sono fior fior di criminali che non ho mai capito come facciano:singleeye:, è tutto il nostro sistema ad essere malato, a cominciare dalla carcerazione preventiva che intasa le carceri, dovuta a processi troppo lunghi, mi pare la percentuale sia oltre il 40, poi abbiamo ben 3 gradi di giudizio che possono diventare di più in caso di cassazione con rinvio, poi gli stranieri per essere deportati al loro paese devono essere condannati in via definitiva e deve esistere un trattato internazionale di reciprocità, etc. etc.



Secondo te i domiciliari sono una pena alternativa alla detenzione?tu stai a casa a guardarti forum comodamente in poltrona,con tutte le cazzo di comodità,e tutto questo dopo solo 6 anni per aver fracassato la testa a tuo figlio?ma allora quello scemo sono io? allora fatemi capire una cosa:ma conviene essere onesti in questa chiavica di paese?questa uccide il figlio massacrandolo e dopo 6 anni è fuori,Stasi è fuori nonostante sia chiaro un pò a tutti che sia stato lui....adesso l'ultima prova è saltata fuori con lo scambio dei pedali,amanda viene giudicata innocente a bella posta per farla scappare in America,e noi rompiamo il cazzo a raniero busco dopo 20anni per il delitto cesaroni?ma dove cazzo vogliamo arrivare?e questo sarebbe un paese civile?adesso incomincio a credere che il matto sono io,io pensavo che uccidere a zoccolate in testa un povero bambino fosse una cosa grave ed invece 6 anni e già leggo di percorsi riabilitativi?che può capitare....,sindrome post partum? cazzo ma nessuno pensa a quel piccolo qui dentro o no?Non ha vissuto nulla per una madre sciagurata e tutti a scrivere che è giusto recuperare dopo sei anni questa demente?Certo diamogli i domiciliari  tanto quel povero bambino è morto dentro casa...Le cose sono due,o sono un imbecille io,e può essere,o è imbecille chi pensa che sia giusto provare a riabilitare un soggetto simile dopo 6 CAZZO DI ANNI


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo te i domiciliari sono una pena alternativa alla detenzione?tu stai a casa a guardarti forum comodamente in poltrona,con tutte le cazzo di comodità,e tutto questo dopo solo 6 anni per aver fracassato la testa a tuo figlio?ma allora quello scemo sono io? allora fatemi capire una cosa:ma conviene essere onesti in questa chiavica di paese?questa uccide il figlio massacrandolo e dopo 6 anni è fuori,Stasi è fuori nonostante sia chiaro un pò a tutti che sia stato lui....adesso l'ultima prova è saltata fuori con lo scambio dei pedali,amanda viene giudicata innocente a bella posta per farla scappare in America,e noi rompiamo il cazzo a raniero busco dopo 20anni per il delitto cesaroni?ma dove cazzo vogliamo arrivare?e questo sarebbe un paese civile?adesso incomincio a credere che il matto sono io,io pensavo che uccidere a zoccolate in testa un povero bambino fosse una cosa grave ed invece 6 anni e già leggo di percorsi riabilitativi?che può capitare....,sindrome post partum? cazzo ma nessuno pensa a quel piccolo qui dentro o no?Non ha vissuto nulla per una madre sciagurata e tutti a scrivere che è giusto recuperare dopo sei anni questa demente?Certo diamogli i domiciliari tanto quel povero bambino è morto dentro casa...Le cose sono due,o sono un imbecille io,e può essere,o è imbecille chi pensa che sia giusto provare a riabilitare un soggetto simile dopo 6 CAZZO DI ANNI


Considerare quotato ogni tuo intervento


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Considerare quotato ogni tuo intervento


Io sono realmente basito.Sono matto io?


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Poi*

E poi devo proprio dirlo:con questa storia dei percorsi riabilitativi mi avete proprio tumefatto i coglioni,riabilitiamo chi cazzo volete voi,il tossico,il ladro,il pipparolo,la puttana,l'alcolizzato,ma cazzo non chi commette reati così tragici e violenti,cazzo!


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo te i domiciliari sono una pena alternativa alla detenzione?tu stai a casa a guardarti forum comodamente in poltrona,con tutte le cazzo di comodità,e tutto questo dopo solo 6 anni per aver fracassato la testa a tuo figlio?ma allora quello scemo sono io? allora fatemi capire una cosa:ma conviene essere onesti in questa chiavica di paese?questa uccide il figlio massacrandolo e dopo 6 anni è fuori,Stasi è fuori nonostante sia chiaro un pò a tutti che sia stato lui....adesso l'ultima prova è saltata fuori con lo scambio dei pedali,amanda viene giudicata innocente a bella posta per farla scappare in America,e noi rompiamo il cazzo a raniero busco dopo 20anni per il delitto cesaroni?ma dove cazzo vogliamo arrivare?e questo sarebbe un paese civile?adesso incomincio a credere che il matto sono io,io pensavo che uccidere a zoccolate in testa un povero bambino fosse una cosa grave ed invece 6 anni e già leggo di percorsi riabilitativi?che può capitare....,sindrome post partum? cazzo ma nessuno pensa a quel piccolo qui dentro o no?Non ha vissuto nulla per una madre sciagurata e tutti a scrivere che è giusto recuperare dopo sei anni questa demente?Certo diamogli i domiciliari  tanto quel povero bambino è morto dentro casa...Le cose sono due,o sono un imbecille io,e può essere,o è imbecille chi pensa che sia giusto provare a riabilitare un soggetto simile dopo 6 CAZZO DI ANNI



secondo la legge sono una pena alternativa, mica secondo me
certo che le cose cambiano, e anche di parecchio, infatti se fosse per me non li darei così facilmente...
comunque ripeto che in questo caso specifico secondo me è sbagliato farla ritornare in famiglia, visto che ha ammazzato proprio un figlio, per es. avrebbero potuto al limite schiaffarla dalle suore, o cose del genere

per quanto riguarda l'ammontare della pena, ho già detto che non sono d'accodo ad applicare l'indulto a reati come l'omicidio, e i 16 anni saranno il risultato dei 21 di base meno le attenuanti, immagino


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono realmente basito.Sono matto io?


No per nulla


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Ma*



free ha detto:


> secondo la legge sono una pena alternativa, mica secondo me
> certo che le cose cambiano, e anche di parecchio, infatti se fosse per me non li darei così facilmente...
> comunque ripeto che in questo caso specifico secondo me è sbagliato farla ritornare in famiglia, visto che ha ammazzato proprio un figlio, per es. avrebbero potuto al limite schiaffarla dalle suore, o cose del genere
> 
> per quanto riguarda l'ammontare della pena, ho già detto che non sono d'accodo ad applicare l'indulto a reati come l'omicidio, e i 16 anni saranno il risultato dei 21 di base meno le attenuanti, immagino


Ne ha presi 16 ne ha fatti 6 ed un mese.Dalle suore?ma scusate un attimo farseli tutti e 16 proprio no?insomma ammazzare un figlio in quel modo è proprio nà cazzata  vero?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne ha presi 16 ne ha fatti 6 ed un mese.Dalle suore?ma scusate un attimo farseli tutti e 16 proprio no?insomma ammazzare un figlio in quel modo è proprio nà cazzata vero?



Ma farsene anche qualcuno in più dei 16?
E il coglione del marito che rilascia l'intervista: Vi prego di rispettare la nostra privacy e permetterci di vivere la nostra vita nel modo più normale possibile" Oh pirla, te lo devo ricordare io che quella merda di tua moglie ha ammazzato tuo figlio? Chiediti che vita normale avrebbe voluto fare lui, coglione!
ma dove lo trova il coraggio di parlare, dove???????


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne ha presi 16 ne ha fatti 6 ed un mese.Dalle suore?ma scusate un attimo farseli tutti e 16 proprio no?insomma ammazzare un figlio in quel modo è proprio nà cazzata  vero?



tutti e 16 no perchè c'è indulto e legge Gozzini, non si può

dalle suore l'ho sparata io perchè mi sembra meglio che in famiglia, se proprio si voleva accogliere la richiesta dei domiciliari, che è un'istanza che può fare la difesa al magistrato di sorveglianza, il quale ben poteva rigettare, o, al limite, indicare un altro domicilio (altri parenti, comunità, suore etc.)


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma farsene anche qualcuno in più dei 16?
> E il coglione del marito che rilascia l'intervista: Vi prego di rispettare la nostra privacy e permetterci di vivere la nostra vita nel modo più normale possibile" Oh pirla, te lo devo ricordare io che quella merda di tua moglie ha ammazzato tuo figlio? Chiediti che vita normale avrebbe voluto fare lui, coglione!
> ma dove lo trova il coraggio di parlare, dove???????



ma infatti dal mio punto di vista il marito è un altro elemento negativo in relazione ad una possibile riabilitazione...
non è facendo finta di nulla che ci si riabilita (ammesso che sia possibile)


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma farsene anche qualcuno in più dei 16?
> E il coglione del marito che rilascia l'intervista: Vi prego di rispettare la nostra privacy e permetterci di vivere la nostra vita nel modo più normale possibile" Oh pirla, te lo devo ricordare io che quella merda di tua moglie ha ammazzato tuo figlio? Chiediti che vita normale avrebbe voluto fare lui, coglione!
> ma dove lo trova il coraggio di parlare, dove???????


Ma l'avete visto in faccia il marito?adesso mi chiedo:mio figlio giace sul letto con la testa spaccata e mia moglie durante i disperati tentativi di rianimarlo mi sussurra dolcemente:ne facciamo un altro?Io cosa penso?Mi voglio convincere che non sia lei,va bene,dopo 3 mesi quella tragica morte concepisco con lei un altro figlio?in questo caso faccio fatica a pensare chi è più malato dei due....


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

santa maria del porto non ne posso più, abbattete direttamente la franzoni , se conoscete un killer che non costi troppo pago io:singleeye:


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> santa maria del porto non ne posso più, abbattete direttamente la franzoni , se conoscete *un killer* che non costi troppo pago io:singleeye:



...è ai domiciliari pure lui:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> santa maria del porto non ne posso più, abbattete direttamente la franzoni , se conoscete un killer che non costi troppo pago io:singleeye:


Eccomi.Però dobbiam metterci d'accordo sul prezzo.6 anni in carcere non sono una passeggiata...ma neanche tanto lunghi...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...è ai domiciliari pure lui:singleeye:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (1 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo che ci siano padroni. E' chi scrive cose come quella che hai scritto tu che crede di esserlo o vorrebbe esserlo.


Ahhhhh, ma tu intendi nei rapporti sadomaso, mica avevo capito. Mi sembrava stessi rinnegando quello che avevi scritto due post più sopra. Una razionale come te non poteva essere tanto incoerente. O si?


----------



## Zod (1 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh quelli a catena il padrone ce l'hanno ancora  ma molti cani sono così coglioni da non accorgersene nemmeno, sono catene silenziose e leggere.


Scusa ma ... piu sopra dici che sei dipendente, che avete cacciato il sindacato a calci in culo, che vivi in un paese di merda, che l'Europa è Lamerica.... come fai ad essere certo di non fare parte del branco dei cani coglioni con la catena leggera e silenziosa?


----------



## Zod (1 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok... si, siamo in una brutta situazione. Assurdo che un genitore debba volontariamente rinunciare ai figli... ma d'altronde leggevo proprio stamattina che sempre più persone rinunciano a curarsi perchè non ce la fanno coi ticket.


C'è gente che muore nei viaggi della speranza per sfuggire a fame guerre e malattie. Quelli sono drammi. Tu parli di cose che in Italia non esistono se non casi particolarissimi da valutare singolarmente.


----------



## Zod (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo te i domiciliari sono una pena alternativa alla detenzione?tu stai a casa a guardarti forum comodamente in poltrona,con tutte le cazzo di comodità,e tutto questo dopo solo 6 anni per aver fracassato la testa a tuo figlio?ma allora quello scemo sono io? *allora fatemi capire una cosa:ma conviene essere onesti in questa chiavica di paese?*questa uccide il figlio massacrandolo e dopo 6 anni è fuori,Stasi è fuori nonostante sia chiaro un pò a tutti che sia stato lui....adesso l'ultima prova è saltata fuori con lo scambio dei pedali,amanda viene giudicata innocente a bella posta per farla scappare in America,e noi rompiamo il cazzo a raniero busco dopo 20anni per il delitto cesaroni?ma dove cazzo vogliamo arrivare?e questo sarebbe un paese civile?adesso incomincio a credere che il matto sono io,io pensavo che uccidere a zoccolate in testa un povero bambino fosse una cosa grave ed invece 6 anni e già leggo di percorsi riabilitativi?che può capitare....,sindrome post partum? cazzo ma nessuno pensa a quel piccolo qui dentro o no?Non ha vissuto nulla per una madre sciagurata e tutti a scrivere che è giusto recuperare dopo sei anni questa demente?Certo diamogli i domiciliari  tanto quel povero bambino è morto dentro casa...Le cose sono due,o sono un imbecille io,e può essere,o è imbecille chi pensa che sia giusto provare a riabilitare un soggetto simile dopo 6 CAZZO DI ANNI


L'onestà è una scelta personale che prescinde dallo stato di appartenenza. Non devi aspettarti dei meriti per essere onesto, devi aspettarti la galera però se sei disonesto.

Insultare così il paese in cui sei cresciuto è prima di tutto una offesa a te stesso prima che al paese. Dipendesse da me a tutti quelli che offendono l'Italia, che dicono "ehh..questa è l'Italia", gli darei 100 mila Euro, gli toglierei la cittadinanza, e li accompagnerei al confine con l'obbligo di non farsi più vedere.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Scusa ma ... piu sopra dici che sei dipendente, che avete cacciato il sindacato a calci in culo, che vivi in un paese di merda, che l'Europa è Lamerica.... come fai ad essere certo di non fare parte del branco dei cani coglioni con la catena leggera e silenziosa?


non ne sono certo infatti... dove ho scritto che mi autoescludevo automaticamente? Le certezze mi pareva le avessi tutte tu. Comunque se devi citare quello che ho scritto, citalo bene.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'onestà è una scelta personale che prescinde dallo stato di appartenenza. Non devi aspettarti dei meriti per essere onesto, devi aspettarti la galera però se sei disonesto.
> 
> *Insultare così il paese in cui sei cresciuto è prima di tutto una offesa a te stesso prima che al paese.* Dipendesse da me a tutti quelli che offendono l'Italia, che dicono "ehh..questa è l'Italia", gli darei 100 mila Euro, gli toglierei la cittadinanza, e li accompagnerei al confine con l'obbligo di non farsi più vedere.


retorica spicciola.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2014)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> L'onestà è una scelta personale che prescinde dallo stato di appartenenza. Non devi aspettarti dei meriti per essere onesto, devi aspettarti la galera però se sei disonesto.
> 
> Insultare così il paese in cui sei cresciuto è prima di tutto una offesa a te stesso prima che al paese. Dipendesse da me a tutti quelli che offendono l'Italia, che dicono "ehh..questa è l'Italia", gli darei 100 mila Euro, gli toglierei la cittadinanza, e li accompagnerei al confine con l'obbligo di non farsi più vedere.



Ma tu di dove cazzo sei?sei italiano tu?che lavoro fai?io mi vergogno di questo paese,mi vergogno quando vado all'estero,mi vergogno che a distanza di 30 anni i parenti di 81 vittime ancora non sanno perchè e come sono morti i loro cari ad Ustica.....e ancora non sono stati risarciti....,mi vergogno per le stragi di piazza fontana,italicus,mi vergogno per il sequestro Moro,mi vergogno per la strage del chermis,mi vergogno per la trattativa stato mafia del 90,mi vergogno ma nonostante tutto cerco di fare il mio e nonostante tutto e nonostante coglioni come te che scrivono a vanvera il più delle volte.....Invece di pontificare e fare morali a cazzo,studiati un pò di storia dell'italia dal dopo guerra fino ad oggi e vedrai che di motivi per vergognarsi ne abbiamo veramente troppi noi italiani.Sai che ti dico?il presepe è bello è bellissimo sono i pastori che rovinano il presepe....!


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2014)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> L'onestà è una scelta personale che prescinde dallo stato di appartenenza. Non devi aspettarti dei meriti per essere onesto, devi aspettarti la galera però se sei disonesto.
> 
> Insultare così il paese in cui sei cresciuto è prima di tutto una offesa a te stesso prima che al paese. Dipendesse da me a tutti quelli che offendono l'Italia, che dicono "ehh..questa è l'Italia", gli darei 100 mila Euro, gli toglierei la cittadinanza, e li accompagnerei al confine con l'obbligo di non farsi più vedere.



Professore dimenticavo una cosa:sono due anni che questo stato di cui dovremmo andare orgogliosi ,ha lasciato al loro destino due poveri militari,che sono ancora prigionieri in india aspettando un processo che non verrà mai fatto....Ecco vado orgoglioso di quei due militari che in silenzio e con estrema dignità pagano per colpe non loro.Adesso caro il mio professorone dei miei coglioni,argomenta di cosa noi italiani dovremmo andare orgogliosi.Le cose sono due non sei italiano,o non capisci un cazzo,e detto fra noi  sono tutte e due le cose,pronto a scommetterci.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Professore dimenticavo una cosa:sono due anni che questo stato di cui dovremmo andare orgogliosi ,ha lasciato al loro destino due poveri militari,che sono ancora prigionieri in india aspettando un processo che non verrà mai fatto....Ecco vado orgoglioso di quei due militari che in silenzio e con estrema dignità pagano per colpe non loro.Adesso caro il mio professorone dei miei coglioni,argomenta di cosa noi italiani dovremmo andare orgogliosi.Le cose sono due non sei italiano,o non capisci un cazzo,e detto fra noi  sono tutte e due le cose,pronto a scommetterci.


ma se fossi francese pensi che non avresti altrettanti motivi per vergognarti forse?
secondo me le critiche feroci ci stanno e ci vogliono ma le tiritere su quanto facciamo schifo lasciano il tempo che trovano visto che stiano parlando di noi tutti.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma se fossi francese pensi che non avresti altrettanti motivi per vergognarti forse?*
> secondo me le critiche feroci ci stanno e ci vogliono ma le tiritere su quanto facciamo schifo lasciano il tempo che trovano visto che stiano parlando di noi tutti.


No. Vogliamo fare un paragone? Ok... innumerevoli stragi di stato irrisolte, mafie imperanti sempre colluse con la politica, corruzione ai massimi livelli, povertà sempre più diffusa, servizi inefficienti.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> No. Vogliamo fare un paragone? Ok... innumerevoli stragi di stato irrisolte, mafie imperanti sempre colluse con la politica, corruzione ai massimi livelli, povertà sempre più diffusa, servizi inefficienti.


Ma come no. Su dai.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

e spero vivamente che li buttino fuori dai mondiali:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. Su dai.


Se ti consola, ok. Il nord Europa è allo stesso livello dell'Italia come mafie, corruzione, welfare, servizi pubblici, stragi irrisolte.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e spero vivamente che li buttino fuori dai mondiali:mrgreen:


i mondiali li vince il Costarica, augh!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se ti consola, ok. Il nord Europa è allo stesso livello dell'Italia come mafie, corruzione, welfare, servizi pubblici, stragi irrisolte.


Ma non è che devo consolarmi. Ovvio che non viviamo in Danimarca, ma se pensiamo alla Francia, per dire, cazzo se non ho nulla di cui vergognarmi. Oppure agli USA, che anzi stanno messi ben peggio. Questa cosa del doversi sempre vergognare d'essere italiani è una menata di un provincialismo sconsolante e tutto italiano. Io mi vergongerei, eventualmente, di quello.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che devo consolarmi. Ovvio che non viviamo in Danimarca, ma se pensiamo alla Francia, per dire, cazzo se non ho nulla di cui vergognarmi. Oppure agli USA, che anzi stanno messi ben peggio. Questa cosa del doversi sempre vergognare d'essere italiani è una menata di un provincialismo sconsolante e tutto italiano. Io mi vergongerei, eventualmente, di quello.


gli USA non li prendo nemmeno in considerazione... ma se mi rapporto a quasi tutto il resto d'Europa, il conto è terribilmente in negativo per noi. Per me è provincialismo sconsolante negare ciò, per te affermarlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> gli USA non li prendo nemmeno in considerazione... ma se mi rapporto a quasi tutto il resto d'Europa, il conto è terribilmente in negativo per noi. Per me è provincialismo sconsolante negare ciò, per te affermarlo.


Sì buonanotte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

vergognarsi non serve a una beata fava.
Quelli che si vergognano di solito stanno a occhi ed orecchie basse e hanno perso la fiducia di poter fare qualcosa di buono.
Incazzarsi, ed agire di conseguenza, è molto più produttivo, secondo me.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

Ma Dio buono, ma che pensiamo veramente che in Francia, in Inghilterra o che cazzo ne so non abbiano casi di malasanità o sveglioni che fregano la pensione, evadono o che so? Che non esistano corruzione e mafie? Le banlieu? L'abbandono scolastico, le bambini incinte a dodici anni? Cioè, ma di che cazzo parliamo, li muerti vostri?


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

io invece detesto il disprezzo per il proprio paese e mi chiedo a che serva ripetere continuamente che schifo.se veramente si ha quest'opinione estrema si deve prendere in considerazione l'idea di andare a vivere altrove  





Nobody ha detto:


> gli USA non li prendo nemmeno in considerazione... ma se mi rapporto a quasi tutto il resto d'Europa, il conto è terribilmente in negativo per noi. *Per me è provincialismo sconsolante* negare ciò, per te affermarlo.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Dio buono, ma che pensiamo veramente che in Francia, in Inghilterra o che cazzo ne so non abbiano casi di malasanità o sveglioni che fregano la pensione, evadono o che so? Che non esistano corruzione e mafie? Le banlieu? L'abbandono scolastico, le bambini incinte a dodici anni? Cioè, ma di che cazzo parliamo, li muerti vostri?


Ma che c'entra?ma è chiaro che ogni paese europeo ha i suoi disservizi ma ci mancherebbe.Adesso però ti chiedo.:Se fossero stati due militari francesi li avrebbero abbandonati in india da due anni a questa parte?se fosse venuto giù una aereo francese con 81 persone  a bordo on francia non avrebbero fatto chiarezza?non avrebbero COMUNQUE RISARCITO I PARENTI?Voi scrivete tante belle parole,ma questi sono fatti,e francamente io mi vergogno voi no,problema vostro.Jb e se avessi avuto un figlio morto ad Ustica scriveresti in questo modo?


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> io invece detesto il disprezzo per il proprio paese e mi chiedo a che serva ripetere continuamente che schifo.se veramente si ha quest'opinione estrema si deve prendere in considerazione l'idea di andare a vivere altrove


Minè è un problema tuo,se sei orgogliosa di questo paese contento per te.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?ma è chiaro che ogni paese europeo ha i suoi disservizi ma ci mancherebbe.Adesso però ti chiedo.:Se fossero stati due militari francesi li avrebbero abbandonati in india da due anni a questa parte?se fosse venuto giù una aereo francese con 81 persone a bordo on francia non avrebbero fatto chiarezza?non avrebbero COMUNQUE RISARCITO I PARENTI?Voi scrivete tante belle parole,ma questi sono fatti,e francamente io mi vergogno voi no,problema vostro.Jb e se avessi avuto un figlio morto ad Ustica scriveresti in questo modo?


Ma risarcito che, Oscù. Per la puttana. Mo' cu vuole pure il figlio morto ad Ustica. Vabbè sì. Per i due marò sono d'accordissimo comunque. In questo senso gli ammerregani sono avanti in media anni luce.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minè è un problema tuo,se sei orgogliosa di questo paese contento per te.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma risarcito che, Oscù. Per la puttana. Mo' cu vuole pure il figlio morto ad Ustica. Vabbè sì. Per i due marò sono d'accordissimo comunque. In questo senso gli ammerregani sono avanti in media anni luce.


Jb mi sa che voi scrivete senza sapere....purtroppo.E allora informatevi.Quelle povere famiglie ancora non sanno perchè  e come quell'aereo è venuto giù,se a te non provoca nocumento a me parecchio.Se per i due marò sei d'accordo e allora di cosa cazzo parliamo?e allora che cazzo state a scrivere?quale paese europeo avrebbe abbandonato così due suoi militari?e scusate se provo disprezzo per questa situazione e non è che devo andar via  perche mi fanno schifo...


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

ma cazzarola non avevo visto la bandiera:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Dio buono, ma che pensiamo veramente che in Francia, in Inghilterra o che cazzo ne so non abbiano casi di malasanità o sveglioni che fregano la pensione, evadono o che so? Che non esistano corruzione e mafie? Le banlieu? L'abbandono scolastico, le bambini incinte a dodici anni? Cioè, ma di che cazzo parliamo, li muerti vostri?


guarda che conta la quantità di questi casi... ripeto, se pensi che la situazione del nord Europa sia la stessa nostra, buonanotte anche a te.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece detesto il disprezzo per il proprio paese e mi chiedo a che serva ripetere continuamente che schifo.*se veramente si ha quest'opinione estrema si deve prendere in considerazione l'idea di andare a vivere altrove*


classica uscita di chi non ha argomenti... posso pensar male di questo stato e nonostante ciò avere motivi più che validi che mi costringono a restare qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> guarda che conta la quantità di questi casi... ripeto, se pensi che la situazione del nord Europa sia la stessa nostra, buonanotte anche a te.


In effetti siamo ben lontani dai numerosissimi casi di partorienti bambine della perfida Albione, e meno male.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

è tutto un classico, in effetti





Nobody ha detto:


> *classica uscita di chi non ha argomenti.*.. posso pensar male di questo stato e nonostante ciò avere motivi più che validi che mi costringono a restare qui.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti siamo ben lontani dai numerosissimi casi di partorienti bambine della perfida Albione, e meno male.


ah beh paragonate alle stragi e alle mafie, è un esempio davvero calzante.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tutto un classico, in effetti


i classici restano insuperabili.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah beh paragonate alle stragi e alle mafie, è un esempio davvero calzante.


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahah! Madonna benedetta (Parodi).


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahah! Madonna benedetta (Parodi).


... e incoronata.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2014)

*Nobody*

E tutto questo sai perchè?perchè non si parla del culo loro......E allora sticazzi,l'italiano medio è questo,che cazzo gli frega dei due marò?delle vittime di ustica?l'italiano medio è quello che va tutto bene,tranne poi dissanguare i coglione quando non arriva più l'acqua nel proprio orticello.E allora eccoli i cialtroni della No tav,i black block che devastano la città,er pelliccia che lancia un cazzo di estintore alle forze dell'ordine e il padre dichiara in tv:mio figlio non c'entra nulla passava di lì....e intanto si affonda....


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tutto questo sai perchè?*perchè non si parla del culo loro*......E allora sticazzi,l'italiano medio è questo,che cazzo gli frega dei due marò?delle vittime di ustica?l*'italiano medio è quello che va tutto bene,tranne poi dissanguare i coglione quando non arriva più l'acqua nel proprio orticello*.E allora eccoli i cialtroni della No tav,i black block che devastano la città,er pelliccia che lancia un cazzo di estintore alle forze dell'ordine e il padre dichiara in tv:mio figlio non c'entra nulla passava di lì....e intanto si affonda....


Purtroppo è così. Finchè le cose non toccano direttamente, va tutto bene e siamo come o meglio degli altri.


----------



## free (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Purtroppo è così. Finchè le cose non toccano direttamente, va tutto bene e siamo come o meglio degli altri.



  non va tutto bene tuttavia non capisco che è 'sta foga di vergognarsi, quando chi dovrebbe vergognarsi sono gli artefici di tutte le cose che non vanno, e non certo la gente onesta che lavora cercando sempre di risolvere i problemi, nonostante tutto
invece impariamo tutti a far rispettare i nostri diritti, gli strumenti li abbiamo, usiamoli

non dimentichiamo ad es. che la nostra sanità è ottima e pubblica, e che siamo in cima alla classifica della durata media della vita, anche grazie alla nostra dieta che non ha eguali al mondo

viva l'Italia, viva il Papa:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2014)

*Ma*



Nobody ha detto:


> Purtroppo è così. Finchè le cose non toccano direttamente, va tutto bene e siamo come o meglio degli altri.


Ma ti sembra normale che in questo paese so sempre tutti innocenti?il padre di stasi:mio figlio è innocente,il padre di sollecito:mio figlio è innocente,la famiglia franzoni:è innocente,i parenti di bossetti:è innocente.Ma come cazzo è possibile?Er perlliccia che viene fotografato mentre lancia un estintore alle forze dell'ordine mezzo nudo,ed il padre dichiara:mio figlio è un bravo ragazzo passa di lì è stato coinvolto.....!Vuoi vedere che è sempre colpa di berlusconi?


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> non va tutto bene tuttavia non capisco che è 'sta foga di vergognarsi, quando chi dovrebbe vergognarsi sono gli artefici di tutte le cose che non vanno, e non certo la gente onesta che lavora cercando sempre di risolvere i problemi, nonostante tutto
> invece impariamo tutti a far rispettare i nostri diritti, gli strumenti li abbiamo, usiamoli
> 
> non dimentichiamo ad es. che la nostra sanità è ottima e pubblica, e che siamo in cima alla classifica della durata media della vita, anche grazie alla nostra dieta che non ha eguali al mondo
> ...



Ma nessuna foga.é solo che mi vergogno,penso a quei due marò in india e mi viene da vergognarmi che devo fare?devo dire che stiamo facendo una gran bella figura?scrivetelo voi...


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non va tutto bene tuttavia non capisco che è 'sta foga di vergognarsi, quando chi dovrebbe vergognarsi sono gli artefici di tutte le cose che non vanno, e non certo la gente onesta che lavora cercando sempre di risolvere i problemi, nonostante tutto
> invece impariamo tutti a far rispettare i nostri diritti, gli strumenti li abbiamo, usiamoli
> 
> non dimentichiamo ad es. che la nostra sanità è ottima e pubblica, e che siamo in cima alla classifica della durata media della vita, anche grazie alla nostra dieta che non ha eguali al mondo
> ...


Infatti essendo onesto non ho mai scritto che mi vergogno, ma trovo che nascondere o sottovalutare la situazione di merda in cui è finito questo paese (e secondo me siamo solo all'inizio del tracollo che verrà) sia profondamente sbagliato.
Viva il papà :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra normale che in questo paese so sempre tutti innocenti?il padre di stasi:mio figlio è innocente,il padre di sollecito:mio figlio è innocente,la famiglia franzoni:è innocente,i parenti di bossetti:è innocente.Ma come cazzo è possibile?Er perlliccia che viene fotografato mentre lancia un estintore alle forze dell'ordine mezzo nudo,ed il padre dichiara:mio figlio è un bravo ragazzo passa di lì è stato coinvolto.....!*Vuoi vedere che è sempre colpa di berlusconi*?


anche lui però dice sempre che è innocente :mrgreen: diciamo che a qualunque livello, trovare uno che abbia il coraggio di dire: è colpa mia, qui è un attimino difficile.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2014)

*E*



Nobody ha detto:


> anche lui però dice sempre che è innocente :mrgreen: diciamo che a qualunque livello, trovare uno che abbia il coraggio di dire: è colpa mia, qui è un attimino difficile.


E se ti vergogni giustamente, ti viene risposto :vattene.Della serie girati dall'altra parte e fai finta di nulla...magari ujn giorno divento italiano pure io...


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se ti vergogni giustamente, ti viene risposto :vattene.Della serie girati dall'altra parte e fai finta di nulla...magari ujn giorno divento italiano pure io...


Che poi se ne stanno già andando via in tanti, soprattutto giovani. Ma anche molti pensionati che in Italia non ce la fanno più a vivere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Che poi se ne stanno già andando via in tanti, soprattutto giovani. Ma anche molti pensionati che in Italia non ce la fanno più a vivere.


eh. Ma questa è una sconfitta di tutti. Dire che ci si vergogna di essere italiani significa che ci si vergogna di tutti gli italiani, noi stessi compresi, ma in particolar modo di quelli che si sono distinti per aver cercato il bene del loro Paese, quelli che per il loro Paese e per la gente che ci viveva si sono impegnati, si sono sacrificati, sono morti.
Dire che ci si vergogna di essere italiani è ignorare il loro sacrificio, mancar loro di rispetto.
Invece lamentarsi meno e agire di più è una maniera per onorarli.
Secondo me.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Ma questa è una sconfitta di tutti. Dire che ci si vergogna di essere italiani significa che ci si vergogna di tutti gli italiani, noi stessi compresi, ma in particolar modo di quelli che si sono distinti per aver cercato il bene del loro Paese, quelli che per il loro Paese e per la gente che ci viveva si sono impegnati, si sono sacrificati, sono morti.
> Dire che ci si vergogna di essere italiani è ignorare il loro sacrificio, mancar loro di rispetto.
> Invece lamentarsi meno e agire di più è una maniera per onorarli.
> Secondo me.


e due... mi evidenzi dove ho scritto che mi vergogno di essere italiano?


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

mah, l'Italia oltre che genera quasi la metà dei giri illeciti in Europa,
viene nominata accanto alla Bulgheria, Romania, Grecia ecc. 

Certo che in ogni paese vi è corruzione o settori che funzionano meno bene. 
Ma non è puntando il dito verso altri, che fa relativare, o disminuire ecc.
 come stanno le cose a casa propria. E molte cose non vanno proprio ... 

Orgoglio e vergogna ... non aiutano ... Quoto Sbri a riguardo. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e due... mi evidenzi dove ho scritto che mi vergogno di essere italiano?


no scusa, non volevo dire che l'hai scritto tu, mi riallacciavo al discorso. Avrei dovuto quotare Oscuro ma già lo quoto troppo e si monta la testa


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no scusa, non volevo dire che l'hai scritto tu, mi riallacciavo al discorso. Avrei dovuto quotare Oscuro ma già lo quoto troppo e si monta la testa


ah ok  sull'agire ti do ragione, ma agisco tutti i santi giorni... e come me, tante altre persone. Per il resto la situazione è quella che è, sottostimarla è pericoloso. Anche se, mia convinzione personale, ormai si è superata la linea di non ritorno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok  sull'agire ti do ragione, ma agisco tutti i santi giorni... e come me, tante altre persone. Per il resto la situazione è quella che è, sottostimarla è pericoloso. Anche se, mia convinzione personale, ormai si è superata la linea di non ritorno.


Infatti non possiamo tornare indietro, ma meno male, siamo obbligati a cambiare.
E sarà durissima, ma a meno che non ci invadano i tedeschi, cosa che comincio ad auspicarmi, non abbiamo altra alternativa.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti non possiamo tornare indietro, ma meno male, siamo obbligati a cambiare.
> E sarà durissima,* ma a meno che non ci invadano i tedeschi, cosa che comincio ad auspicarmi*, non abbiamo altra alternativa.


difficile, dopo due guerre mondiali perse hanno capito che per conquistare il continente la leadership economica è più vincente delle panzer divisionen :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbri for President


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sbri for President


voto anch'io...avrei voluto la bonino ma va bene sbriciolata


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> difficile, dopo due guerre mondiali perse hanno capito che per conquistare il continente la leadership economica è più vincente delle panzer divisionen :mrgreen:



Già.
Ma noi parliamo da cittadini.
Mentre queste scelte le prende la classe dirigente.
Fortunato è il paese in cui la classe dirigente opera scelte che collimano anche solo parzialmente con gli interessi dei cittadini.
Meno purtroppo quello in cui la classe dirigente opera scelte in contrasto con i cittadini.
E non sto parlando solo della corruzione o di altre cose che sono sulla bocca di tutti da un po'.
Ma di scelte strategiche ed economiche tipo, per esempio, la divisione Banca d'Italia/Ministero del Tesoro del 1981.
http://www.ilsole24ore.com/fc?cmd=art&artId=891110&chId=30
http://www.ioamolitalia.it/blogs/vi...oro-il-divorzio-piu-costoso-della-storia.html
E' fortunato anche quello stato in cui i propri membri sono culturalmente capaci di scegliere una classe dirigente non in base agli slogan ma alle reali capacità dimostrate sul campo. 
Cosa che non accade ora neppure nei comuni, dove realmente qualsiasi cittadino potrebbe venire a contatto con le persone che contribuisce ad eleggere.
Vedere tante persone stupide e mediocri nei comuni mi fa pensare che altrettanto lo siano i cittadini da loro amministrati.
E che se neppure lì si riesce a premiare chi lavora meglio ed è più attento agli interessi generali, figuriamoci pretenderlo a livello nazionale, dove prevarranno logiche di lobby e di potere prima di ogni cosa.
Non invidio i tedeschi: sono generalmente mediocri quanto noi, se non di più, con la caratteristica insita di un maggior conformismo che li porta a essere più compatti, come un qualsiasi gregge di pecore.
Noi siamo un branco di conigli in ordine sparso.
Tutti quanti però siamo alla mercé dei lupi.
Ci va bene quando i lupi ci precedono e non ci vedono.


----------



## free (2 Luglio 2014)

ma infatti secondo me la decadenza, per usare un eufemismo, italiana nasce spesso dagli enti territoriali, per poi arrivare allo stato, il che è il peggio che possa esserci, poichè è insita in modo capillare dappertutto, rovina tutto quanto o quasi, pochi riescono a resistere e vengono pure osteggiati se non si conformano...

un vero peccato perchè diversamente il nord europa a noi ci farebbe il solletico, altrochè invidia!


----------



## free (2 Luglio 2014)

http://www.lastampa.it/2014/07/02/i...-nel-mondo-NdOvjvS27hybRegFLXyl3H/pagina.html


_Ma a chi interessa studiare l’italiano?* Per noi italiani abituati a lamentarci e a sottovalutarci* la domanda viene anche spontanea. Le cifre però raccontano di una lingua in ottima salute È la quarta più studiata al mondo (al primo posto c’è l’inglese, al secondo il francese, al terzo lo spagnolo) con un totale di 687mila studenti (senza contare scuole e corsi privati), un numero pari al totale degli iscritti al primo anno della scuola superiore in Italia.
_
aò!


----------



## Zod (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cazzarola non avevo visto la bandiera:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fantastica!!!


----------



## Zod (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Che poi se ne stanno già andando via in tanti, soprattutto giovani. Ma anche molti pensionati che in Italia non ce la fanno più a vivere.


Non riescono più a vivere secondo un certo stile di vita semmai. In Italia nessuno muore di fame. Se poi non si va più al cinema, o si va meno in pizzeria, sarà mica un crimine contro l'umanità. Che poi i giovani vanno a fare all'estero i lavori di merda che si rifiutano di fare in Italia.


----------



## Zod (2 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> difficile, dopo due guerre mondiali perse hanno capito che per conquistare il continente la leadership economica è più vincente delle panzer divisionen :mrgreen:


Nel 1992 è bastato un privato ungherese che speculando contro lira e sterlina le ha fatte buttare fuori dallo SME. Il potere è di chi ha il denaro, ma è sempre stato così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> voto anch'io...avrei voluto la bonino ma va bene sbriciolata


la Bonny... che mito. Dissento da metà di quello che dice ma ho grande ammirazione.


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non riescono più a vivere secondo un certo stile di vita semmai. In Italia nessuno muore di fame. Se poi non si va più al cinema, o si va meno in pizzeria, sarà mica un crimine contro l'umanità. Che poi i giovani vanno a fare all'estero i lavori di merda che si rifiutano di fare in Italia.


La povertà è sempre relativa al contesto in cui vivi. Molti giovani vanno all'estero a studiare, e poi si fermano lì a lavorare. Che siano lavori di merda o meno, evidentemente preferiscono cambiare aria.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2014)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Non riescono più a vivere secondo un certo stile di vita semmai. In Italia nessuno muore di fame. Se poi non si va più al cinema, o si va meno in pizzeria, sarà mica un crimine contro l'umanità. Che poi i giovani vanno a fare all'estero i lavori di merda che si rifiutano di fare in Italia.


Queste sono le tue argomentazioni?nessuna risposta su ustica,sui due marò,nulla.Ho avuto la conferma che sei solo un cialtrone che scrive una manica di stronzate,e non avevo dubbi.Esci di casa,muovi il culo e vatti a fare un giro,poi se riterrò opportuno e sarò di buon umore forse su argomentazioni valide ti risponderò,forse....


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Nel 1992 è bastato un privato ungherese che speculando contro lira e sterlina le ha fatte buttare fuori dallo SME. *Il potere è di chi ha il denaro, ma è sempre stato così*.


Quasi sempre.


----------



## viola di mare (3 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo te i domiciliari sono una pena alternativa alla detenzione?tu stai a casa a guardarti forum comodamente in poltrona,con tutte le cazzo di comodità,e tutto questo dopo solo 6 anni per aver fracassato la testa a tuo figlio?ma allora quello scemo sono io? allora fatemi capire una cosa:ma conviene essere onesti in questa chiavica di paese?questa uccide il figlio massacrandolo e dopo 6 anni è fuori,Stasi è fuori nonostante sia chiaro un pò a tutti che sia stato lui....adesso l'ultima prova è saltata fuori con lo scambio dei pedali,amanda viene giudicata innocente a bella posta per farla scappare in America,e noi rompiamo il cazzo a raniero busco dopo 20anni per il delitto cesaroni?ma dove cazzo vogliamo arrivare?e questo sarebbe un paese civile?adesso incomincio a credere che il matto sono io,io pensavo che uccidere a zoccolate in testa un povero bambino fosse una cosa grave ed invece 6 anni e già leggo di percorsi riabilitativi?che può capitare....,sindrome post partum? cazzo ma nessuno pensa a quel piccolo qui dentro o no?Non ha vissuto nulla per una madre sciagurata e tutti a scrivere che è giusto recuperare dopo sei anni questa demente?Certo diamogli i domiciliari tanto quel povero bambino è morto dentro casa...Le cose sono due,o sono un imbecille io,e può essere,o è imbecille chi pensa che sia giusto provare a riabilitare un soggetto simile dopo 6 CAZZO DI ANNI


quoto... per me in isolamento con le immagini di quello che hai fatto... tu non meriti nemmeno di stare in salute, figurati a casa a guardare forum.
non so voi ma io mi sono tormentata per anni dopo, così come le mie amiche, senza spiegazione e ora saperla a casa e quel bimbo sotto terra, guarda...



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma farsene anche qualcuno in più dei 16?
> E il coglione del marito che rilascia l'intervista: Vi prego di rispettare la nostra privacy e permetterci di vivere la nostra vita nel modo più normale possibile" Oh pirla, te lo devo ricordare io che quella merda di tua moglie ha ammazzato tuo figlio? Chiediti che vita normale avrebbe voluto fare lui, coglione!
> ma dove lo trova il coraggio di parlare, dove???????


infatti 16 anni sono il nulla... tutta la tua vita e che tu possa campare 100 anni.



Zod ha detto:


> Non riescono più a vivere secondo un certo stile di vita semmai. In Italia nessuno muore di fame. Se poi non si va più al cinema, o si va meno in pizzeria, sarà mica un crimine contro l'umanità. *Che poi i giovani vanno a fare all'estero i lavori di merda che si rifiutano di fare in Italia*.


perchè all'estero almeno sono pagati, in Italia co millemila tipi di contratti un altro pò ad ore non becchi nulla...


----------



## Zod (3 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quasi sempre.


Qualche esempio in cui non è stato così? Parliamo di sistemi economici basati sul capitalismo. 

Tu sostieni che l'Italia sia sempre più al punto di non ritorno. Se andassimo fuori dall'Euro ti darei ragione. Saremmo oggetto di forte svalutazione monetaria, innalzamento oltre il 10% del tasso di interesse, impossibilità di rimborsare i titoli di stato, dichiarazione di insolvenza, fallimento finanziario, conti bancari bloccati, banche in fallimento, garanzia bancaria insufficiente a coprire tutti i fallimenti, disordini sociali.

È vero che stiamo vivendo una crisi grave, ma ad oriente usano una unica parola per definire sia crisi che opportunità. Siamo usciti dalla seconda guerra senza niente, nella miseria più assoluta, e siamo arrivati in pochi anni ad essere la quarta potenza mondiale. Si tratta di resistere e andare avanti con ottimismo, perché se non ci pensiamo noi a sollevarci non ci penseranno di certo i tedeschi (che sono migliori di noi solo per attaccamento allo stato, su tutto il resto li battiamo, anche nella meccanica).


----------



## Zod (3 Luglio 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quoto... per me in isolamento con le immagini di quello che hai fatto... tu non meriti nemmeno di stare in salute, figurati a casa a guardare forum.
> non so voi ma io mi sono tormentata per anni dopo, così come le mie amiche, senza spiegazione e ora saperla a casa e quel bimbo sotto terra, guarda...
> 
> 
> ...



Quando c'era la Lira sicuramente si notava la differenza. Ora con l'Euro non tanto. Non guardare solo al netto mensile. Conta anche la tredicesima, l'eventuale quattordicesima, il TFR, la pensione, il mese di ferie pagate, l'assistenza sanitaria, la CIG, le varie indennità di disoccupazione. La differenza di retribuzione lorda oraria è di circa il 10-15% con il resto d'Europa. Poi va tenuto conto anche del costo della vita. Chi va a lavorare in Germania difficilmente si prende un appartamento in affitto da solo.


----------



## Zod (3 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> La povertà è sempre relativa al contesto in cui vivi. Molti giovani vanno all'estero a studiare, e poi si fermano lì a lavorare. Che siano lavori di merda o meno, evidentemente preferiscono cambiare aria.


Per andare a studiare all'estero ci vogliono bei soldoni. Se parli di Erasmus non penso faccia statistica.


----------



## Zod (3 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Queste sono le tue argomentazioni?nessuna risposta su ustica,sui due marò,nulla.Ho avuto la conferma che sei solo un cialtrone che scrive una manica di stronzate,e non avevo dubbi.Esci di casa,muovi il culo e vatti a fare un giro,poi se riterrò opportuno e sarò di buon umore forse su argomentazioni valide ti risponderò,forse....


Normalmente non rispondo a chi si esprime in modo irrispettoso, ma la tua ostinazione a cercare una mia reazione attraverso le provocazioni mi ha intenerito. Se vuoi parlare con me e conoscere le mie opinioni devi usare un tono civile, diversamente non c'è trippa per gatti. 

Supponendo che tu scelga di aderire ad una forma costruttiva di dialogo, ti chiedo di farmi l'esempio di uno stato modello, secondo te migliore dell'Italia, affinché io possa disilluderti citando eventi che lo pongono al pari del nostro paese, se non più sotto.

In merito ai marò penso che il loro mestiere comporti dei rischi a cui devono essere preparati. In merito ad Ustica posso dirti che ogni paese ha scheletri nell'armadio (c'era tutta la NATO nel Mediterraneo quella sera), ed attendo il tuo esempio di nazione modello per dimostrartelo.

Se pensi che parlare bene dell'Italia equivalga a considerare insignificanti o giustificabili le tante porcate avvenute nella nostra storia, comprese quelle ancora in corso, commetti una ingenuità pacchiana.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2014)

*No*



Zod ha detto:


> Normalmente non rispondo a chi si esprime in modo irrispettoso, ma la tua ostinazione a cercare una mia reazione attraverso le provocazioni mi ha intenerito. Se vuoi parlare con me e conoscere le mie opinioni devi usare un tono civile, diversamente non c'è trippa per gatti.
> 
> Supponendo che tu scelga di aderire ad una forma costruttiva di dialogo, ti chiedo di farmi l'esempio di uno stato modello, secondo te migliore dell'Italia, affinché io possa disilluderti citando eventi che lo pongono al pari del nostro paese, se non più sotto.
> 
> ...


Io non ti devo alcuna spiegazione, chi ha incominciato a scrivere con tono provocatorio sei stato di certo tu.A me non non fai tenerezza,provo solo indifferenza,non hai argomenti,e trovo pretestuoso disquisire sugli scheletri delle altre nazioni europee.Non mi interessa,abbiamo due militari prigionieri in india da due fottuti anni,non hanno commesso alcun crimine, l'india ci sta ripetutamente prendendo a calci nel culo.Nessuno stato degno di questa parola avrebbe mai permesso una cosa simile,MAI!Sono stato educato a guardare il mio,non a guardare gli altri per coprire le mie nefandezze,tu evidentemente sei cresciuto in altro modo,io accompagnerei te al confine e ti rispedirei serenamente al paese dove sei venuto,insieme alle tue idee bislacche.Le nostre stragi di stato non hanno nulla di simile nella comunità europea.Nulla.Senza offesa, sei un cialtrone.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2014)

*Poi*



Zod ha detto:


> Normalmente non rispondo a chi si esprime in modo irrispettoso, ma la tua ostinazione a cercare una mia reazione attraverso le provocazioni mi ha intenerito. Se vuoi parlare con me e conoscere le mie opinioni devi usare un tono civile, diversamente non c'è trippa per gatti.
> 
> Supponendo che tu scelga di aderire ad una forma costruttiva di dialogo, ti chiedo di farmi l'esempio di uno stato modello, secondo te migliore dell'Italia, affinché io possa disilluderti citando eventi che lo pongono al pari del nostro paese, se non più sotto.
> 
> ...


Ti preciso anche un'altra cosa.I marò sanno molto bene i rischi che comporta il loro mestiere,purtroppo essere abbandonati in territorio straniero da uno stato senza palle non rientra nella loro preparazione.Credo che la nostra conversazione possa serenamente finire qui,torna a preparare l'esame di terza media,invece di sprecare il tuo tempo qui.Cialtrone.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Qualche esempio in cui non è stato così? *Parliamo di sistemi economici basati sul capitalismo. *
> 
> Tu sostieni che l'Italia sia sempre più al punto di non ritorno. Se andassimo fuori dall'Euro ti darei ragione. Saremmo oggetto di forte svalutazione monetaria, innalzamento oltre il 10% del tasso di interesse, impossibilità di rimborsare i titoli di stato, dichiarazione di insolvenza, fallimento finanziario, conti bancari bloccati, banche in fallimento, garanzia bancaria insufficiente a coprire tutti i fallimenti, disordini sociali.
> 
> È vero che stiamo vivendo una crisi grave, ma ad oriente usano una unica parola per definire sia crisi che opportunità. Siamo usciti dalla seconda guerra senza niente, nella miseria più assoluta, e siamo arrivati in pochi anni ad essere la quarta potenza mondiale. Si tratta di resistere e andare avanti con ottimismo, perché se non ci pensiamo noi a sollevarci non ci penseranno di certo i tedeschi (che sono migliori di noi solo per attaccamento allo stato, su tutto il resto li battiamo, anche nella meccanica).


E perchè mai? Se resti in un solo dominio, grazie tante... lo so che governa l'indicatore che lo definisce. Se esci dal capitalismo, gli esempi sono numerosi.
Ti sei dimenticato le cavallette e i terremoti... se uscissimo dall'euro ne saremmo devastati 
Sulla superiorità storica della meccanica italiana su quella tedesca fammi degli esempi... per favore, non citarmi la Ferrari. Sono curioso, un paese che ha sviluppato da zero la missilistica e la turbina a reazione quando noi volavamo coi biplani...


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Per andare a studiare all'estero ci vogliono bei soldoni. Se parli di Erasmus non penso faccia statistica.


non è vero, ci sono studenti che si mantengono col poco che arriva da casa, lavorando... dai davvero, stai imbarcandoti in un sentiero di luoghi comuni... però sorvoli abilmente su tutti gli orrori italici che abbiamo elencato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ti devo alcuna spiegazione, chi ha incominciato a scrivere con tono provocatorio sei stato di certo tu.A me non non fai tenerezza,provo solo indifferenza,non hai argomenti,e trovo pretestuoso disquisire sugli scheletri delle altre nazioni europee.Non mi interessa,abbiamo due militari prigionieri in india da due fottuti anni,*non hanno commesso alcun crimine*, l'india ci sta ripetutamente prendendo a calci nel culo.Nessuno stato degno di questa parola avrebbe mai permesso una cosa simile,MAI!Sono stato educato a guardare il mio,non a guardare gli altri per coprire le mie nefandezze,tu evidentemente sei cresciuto in altro modo,io accompagnerei te al confine e ti rispedirei serenamente al paese dove sei venuto,insieme alle tue idee bislacche.Le nostre stragi di stato non hanno nulla di simile nella comunità europea.Nulla.Senza offesa, sei un cialtrone.


ohi, va bene che erano solo due poveri pescatori indiani, ma hanno sparato addosso a gente disarmata e li hanno ammazzati.
Io adesso capisco tutto, ma prima di farne due eroi vorrei capire bene com'è andata, perchè di cagate stratosferiche a gente che ha un'uniforme addosso ne ho viste fare di persona, non è che la divisa garantisca un cervello normalmente attivo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2014)

*Insomma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohi, va bene che erano solo due poveri pescatori indiani, ma hanno sparato addosso a gente disarmata e li hanno ammazzati.
> Io adesso capisco tutto, ma prima di farne due eroi vorrei capire bene com'è andata, perchè di cagate stratosferiche a gente che ha un'uniforme addosso ne ho viste fare di persona, non è che la divisa garantisca un cervello normalmente attivo.


E su questo ti devo dare atto.Ma erano in acque extraterritoriali, sono da due anni in attesa di un processo  ti pare normale?eroi?a me sembrano solo due persone estremamente dignitose,stanno pagano colpe non solo loro,abbandonati da questa chiavica di stato.Se fossero stati francesi o tedeschi..già erano a casa con le scuse indiane ed una bella medaglia sul petto,ma dai....


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2014)

*Aibilmente*



Nobody ha detto:


> non è vero, ci sono studenti che si mantengono col poco che arriva da casa, lavorando... dai davvero, stai imbarcandoti in un sentiero di luoghi comuni... però sorvoli abilmente su tutti gli orrori italici che abbiamo elencato.


Abilmente?secondo me neanche conosce la storia di questo paese.Da portella della ginestra in poi....abbiamo molto poco da essere orgogliosi.E scrivo di più:i tedeschi dovrebbero solo che sputarci in faccia....lasciamo stare le guerre mondiali...


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E su questo ti devo dare atto.Ma erano in acque extraterritoriali, sono da due anni in attesa di un processo  ti pare normale?eroi?a me sembrano solo due persone estremamente dignitose,stanno pagano colpe non solo loro,abbandonati da questa chiavica di stato.Se fossero stati francesi o tedeschi..già erano a casa con le scuse indiane ed una bella medaglia sul petto,ma dai....


medaglia per cosa?


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abilmente?secondo me neanche conosce la storia di questo paese.Da portella della ginestra in poi....abbiamo molto poco da essere orgogliosi.E scrivo di più:i tedeschi dovrebbero solo che sputarci in faccia....lasciamo stare le guerre mondiali...


ah vero, mi ero dimenticato di Salvatore Giuliano, altra chicca di questo paese :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2014)

*Per*



Minerva ha detto:


> medaglia per cosa?


Per aver fatto il proprio dovere.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> ah vero, mi ero dimenticato di Salvatore Giuliano, altra chicca di questo paese :unhappy:


E del chermis ti ricordi?i C.C. che non vengano fatti entrare ad Aviano per far decollare i piloti e portarli in america?ricordi?militari americani hanno puntato le armi sulle nostre forze dell'ordine?ma scherziamo?E il sequestro di Abu omar?diamo una rinfrescata a zod....magari dopo l'esame di terza media incomincia a porsi qualche interrogativo....


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E del chermis ti ricordi?*i C.C. che non vengano fatti entrare ad Aviano per far decollare i piloti e portarli in america?ricordi?militari americani hanno puntato le armi sulle nostre forze dell'ordine*?ma scherziamo?E il sequestro di Abu omar?diamo una rinfrescata a zod....magari dopo l'esame di terza media incomincia a porsi qualche interrogativo....


no, questa non la sapevo...


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2014)

*COme*



Nobody ha detto:


> no, questa non la sapevo...


Non ricordi?I piloti americani non sono stati processati in italia,sono stati fatti subito partire per l'america,ed i C.C che erano andati a prenderli non sono stati fatti entrare ad Aviano....e questi ancora ci derattizzano i coglioni con la forza di questo paese....!E finchè ci prende a calci in culo l'america....ma adesso pure l'india siamo sul fondo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E su questo ti devo dare atto.Ma erano in acque extraterritoriali, sono da due anni in attesa di un processo ti pare normale?eroi?a me sembrano solo due persone estremamente dignitose,stanno pagano colpe non solo loro,abbandonati da questa chiavica di stato.Se fossero stati francesi o tedeschi..già erano a casa con le scuse indiane ed una bella medaglia sul petto,ma dai....


Sono stati fatti in questa vicenda clamorosi errori... da parte italiana. I marò hanno ucciso due uomini, uno di 25 e l'altro di 45 anni, sono stati prima arrestati e messi in galera, poi trasferiti in un albergo, dove tutt'ora sono agli arresti. Gli errori fatti inizialmente dal personale diplomatico italiano hanno inficiato i rapporti con l'India al punto da avviare una crisi diplomatica che si sta tentando di risolvere. 
Poi ci abbiamo messo pure del nostro cercando di corrompere politici indiani per vendere i nostri elicotteri.
Le crisi diplomatiche con potenze economiche(l'India è tale), non sono mai una cosetta che si risolve in due giorni. 
Sui due anni di processo vorrei ricordare che il ritardo della sentenza è anche dovuto ai vari ricorsi fatti alla corte suprema indiana, che ha sospeso più volte le udienze, cose che capitano anche in Italia, se fai ricorso.
Logicamente se i due marò avessero fatto ritorno a casa, nessuno avrebbe fatto caso alla lunghezza del processo, che si è prolungato anche perchè, per ottenere le testimonianze degli altri marò, il tribunale indiano ci ha messo mesi.
Faccio notare che neppure i due pescatori sono tornati a casa loro, e non ci torneranno: avevano famiglie che riuscivano a sopravvivere solo grazie a loro, ma qui in Italia nessuno ne parla.
Queste famiglie sono anch'esse in attesa del processo, per avere giustizia: figli, mogli, madri, sorelle.
Io ho visto le loro foto, erano persone come me: li ho visti fotografati da vivi poi da morti.
Da vivi sorridenti e da morti vittime. Perchè morti sono morti, mica fanno finta: sono stati ammazzati e questo è un fatto, erano due poveri pescatori inoffensivi e anche questo è accertato.
La migliore delle ipotesi è che siano stati ammazzati per un errore di valutazione... e sti cazzi, direi.
Io mi meraviglio molto che, a seconda della nazionalità, omicidi e vittime abbiano diversa compartecipazione.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ricordi?I piloti americani non sono stati processati in italia,sono stati fatti subito partire per l'america,ed i C.C che erano andati a prenderli non sono stati fatti entrare ad Aviano....e questi ancora ci derattizzano i coglioni con la forza di questo paese....!E finchè ci prende a calci in culo l'america....ma adesso pure l'india siamo sul fondo....


si mi ricordo che furono processati lì, ma non ricordavo la storia dei CC minacciati... vabbè, ormai ci prende a pedate nel culo qualunque paese, altro che India... ma la propaganda fa vedere Renzi che fa la voce grossa in Europa, ovviamente non ottenendo nulla di davvero concreto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per aver fatto il proprio dovere.


Non mi pare proprio che l'abbiano fatto così bene da meritare una medaglia.
A meno che il loro dovere non fosse quello di sparare su civili disarmati, ma non credo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono stati fatti in questa vicenda clamorosi errori... da parte italiana. I marò hanno ucciso due uomini, uno di 25 e l'altro di 45 anni, sono stati prima arrestati e messi in galera, poi trasferiti in un albergo, dove tutt'ora sono agli arresti. Gli errori fatti inizialmente dal personale diplomatico italiano hanno inficiato i rapporti con l'India al punto da avviare una crisi diplomatica che si sta tentando di risolvere.
> Poi ci abbiamo messo pure del nostro cercando di corrompere politici indiani per vendere i nostri elicotteri.
> Le crisi diplomatiche con potenze economiche(l'India è tale), non sono mai una cosetta che si risolve in due giorni.
> Sui due anni di processo vorrei ricordare che il ritardo della sentenza è anche dovuto ai vari ricorsi fatti alla corte suprema indiana, che ha sospeso più volte le udienze, cose che capitano anche in Italia, se fai ricorso.
> ...


Io credo che sia una questione di soldi e di scarso peso politico del nostro "grande" paese.Sono arci convinto che se fossero stati militari francesi,già erano a casa con le scuse indiane...


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non mi pare proprio che l'abbiano fatto così bene da meritare una medaglia.
> A meno che il loro dovere non fosse quello di sparare su civili disarmati, ma non credo.


Non sappiamo come stanno le cose...!Un fatto è certo sono da due anni lì....e non ho capito se rischiano pure al pena di morte.Amanda knox da colpevole è stata fatta scappare con sentenza ad personam....bel paese vero?


----------



## viola di mare (4 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quando c'era la Lira sicuramente si notava la differenza. Ora con l'Euro non tanto. Non guardare solo al netto mensile. Conta anche la tredicesima, l'eventuale quattordicesima, il TFR, la pensione, il mese di ferie pagate, l'assistenza sanitaria, la CIG, le varie indennità di disoccupazione. La differenza di retribuzione lorda oraria è di circa il 10-15% con il resto d'Europa. Poi va tenuto conto anche del costo della vita. *Chi va a lavorare in Germania difficilmente si prende un appartamento in affitto da solo*.



falso... una mia amica vive li da circa 5 anni ed ha preso un appartamento in affitto a 550 eurini al mese tutto compreso tipo acqua, riscaldamento e corrente... con la differenziata per ogni bottiglia che butti ti danno 20 centesimi e l'unico inconveniente è il clima se non sei abituato... a me la germania, la francia, l'inghilterra non fanno impazzire, l'europa in generale non fa impazzire, ma la situazione non è poi tanto diversa dall'italia, sono solo più discreti. noi potremmo vivere solo di turismo e saremmo la nazione più ricca del mondo, è che certe cose non ce le fanno fare... e certo è che se quell'idiota di grillo parla alla commissione europea dicendo di non dare incentivi all'italia perchè vanno a finire solo in tre regioni dove c'è rispettivamente mafia camorra e 'ndrangheta, la figura è assicurata...





Nobody ha detto:


> non è vero, ci sono studenti che si mantengono col poco che arriva da casa, lavorando... dai davvero, stai imbarcandoti in un sentiero di luoghi comuni... però sorvoli abilmente su tutti gli orrori italici che abbiamo elencato.


:up: quoto, ho studiato e lavorato sempre. di orrori in italia ce ne sono ma non è solo l'italia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che sia una questione di soldi e di scarso peso politico del nostro "grande" paese.Sono arci convinto che se fossero stati militari francesi,già erano a casa con le scuse indiane...


ma magari non tutti i paesi sono come il nostro, dove ci si tira giù le braghe se un pilota militare tira giù una seggiovia per fare la gara a chi passa più in basso.
Purtroppo Oscuro, tra i tanti che portano la divisa, alcuni lo fanno in modo indegno.
E devono pagare, quando sbagliano, non importa di dove siano originari.
Tra l'altro noi, in quanto a giustizia, non abbiamo un bel ciufolo da insegnare a nessuno, India compresa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> falso... una mia amica vive li da circa 5 anni ed ha preso un appartamento in affitto a 550 eurini al mese tutto compreso tipo acqua, riscaldamento e corrente... con la differenziata per ogni bottiglia che butti ti danno 20 centesimi e l'unico inconveniente è il clima se non sei abituato... a me la germania, la francia, l'inghilterra non fanno impazzire, l'europa in generale non fa impazzire, ma la situazione non è poi tanto diversa dall'italia, sono solo più discreti. noi potremmo vivere solo di turismo e saremmo la nazione più ricca del mondo, è che certe cose non ce le fanno fare... e certo è che se quell'idiota di grillo parla alla commissione europea dicendo di non dare incentivi all'italia perchè vanno a finire solo in tre regioni dove c'è rispettivamente mafia camorra e 'ndrangheta, la figura è assicurata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è falso, prova a trovare un appartamento a Monaco per 550 euro...


----------



## viola di mare (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è falso, prova a trovare un appartamento a Monaco per 550 euro...



tu lo hai cercato e non lo hai trovato?


la mia amica vive a Berlino.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma magari non tutti i paesi sono come il nostro, dove ci si tira giù le braghe se un pilota militare tira giù una seggiovia per fare la gara a chi passa più in basso.
> Purtroppo Oscuro, tra i tanti che portano la divisa, alcuni lo fanno in modo indegno.
> E devono pagare, quando sbagliano, non importa di dove siano originari.
> Tra l'altro noi, in quanto a giustizia, non abbiamo un bel ciufolo da insegnare a nessuno, India compresa.



Chi indossa un divisa a maggior ragione dovrebbe dare il buon esempio.Ti faccio un esempio:Spaccarotella.Ecco, io sono convinto che non volesse uccidere,chi ha dimestichezza con le armi sa bene che sparare da un sede autostradale all'altra ,con una rete metallica in mezzo,75 metri,neanche un tiratore scelto,forse voleva arrestare la corsa del veicolo,far finire la rissa,resta il fatto che ha sparato e non doveva farlo.Non deve e non può indossare una divisa,e se invece di ferire a morte Sandri c'entrava l'autista di un pulman?una strage,ecco in questi casi io sono poco flessibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi indossa un divisa a maggior ragione dovrebbe dare il buon esempio.Ti faccio un esempio:Spaccarotella.Ecco, io sono convinto che non volesse uccidere,chi ha dimestichezza con le armi sa bene che sparare da un sede autostradale all'altra ,con una rete metallica in mezzo,75 metri,neanche un tiratore scelto,forse voleva arrestare la corsa del veicolo,far finire la rissa,resta il fatto che ha sparato e non doveva farlo.Non deve e non può indossare una divisa,e se invece di ferire a morte Sandri c'entrava l'autista di un pulman?una strage,ecco in questi casi io sono poco flessibile.


Ne abbiamo parlato altre volte: per me essere inflessibile in questi casi è indispensabile anche per rendere onore a tutti le brave persone che indossano la divisa con merito. E sono la gran maggior parte.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tu lo hai cercato e non lo hai trovato?
> 
> 
> la mia amica vive a Berlino.


quoto, Berlino è una città economica.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> falso... una mia amica vive li da circa 5 anni ed ha preso un appartamento in affitto a 550 eurini al mese tutto compreso tipo acqua, riscaldamento e corrente... con la differenziata per ogni bottiglia che butti ti danno 20 centesimi e l'unico inconveniente è il clima se non sei abituato... a me la germania, la francia, l'inghilterra non fanno impazzire, l'europa in generale non fa impazzire, ma la situazione non è poi tanto diversa dall'italia, sono solo più discreti. noi potremmo vivere solo di turismo e saremmo la nazione più ricca del mondo, è che certe cose non ce le fanno fare... e certo è che se quell'idiota di grillo parla alla commissione europea dicendo di non dare incentivi all'italia perchè vanno a finire solo in tre regioni dove c'è rispettivamente mafia camorra e 'ndrangheta, la figura è assicurata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dall'anno prossimo lo farà anche mia figlia, appena neodiplomata ieri... andrà a studiare fuori, e tra quello che potrò mandargli e il lavoro che si troverà lì, potrà mantenersi.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi indossa un divisa a maggior ragione dovrebbe dare il buon esempio.Ti faccio un esempio:Spaccarotella.Ecco, io sono convinto che non volesse uccidere,chi ha dimestichezza con le armi sa bene che sparare da un sede autostradale all'altra ,con una rete metallica in mezzo,75 metri,neanche un tiratore scelto,forse voleva arrestare la corsa del veicolo,far finire la rissa,resta* il fatto che ha sparato e non doveva farlo*.*Non deve e non può indossare una divisa*,e se invece di ferire a morte Sandri c'entrava l'autista di un pulman?una strage,ecco in questi casi io sono poco flessibile.


Si, Spaccarotella è stato un vero pazzo, sparare ad altezza uomo in piena autostrada... nella tragedia è andata pure bene, immagina se colpiva un autista di un tir, cosa poteva succedere...


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma magari non tutti i paesi sono come il nostro, dove ci si tira giù le braghe se un pilota militare tira giù una seggiovia per fare la gara a chi passa più in basso.
> Purtroppo Oscuro,* tra i tanti che portano la divisa, alcuni lo fanno in modo indegno.
> E devono pagare, quando sbagliano, non importa di dove siano originari.
> Tra l'altro noi, in quanto a giustizia, non abbiamo un bel ciufolo da insegnare a nessuno, India compresa.*



non capisco come si possa far finta di ignorare quei Paesi, e mica pochi, nei quali è la polizia stessa a fare paura, tutti corrotti e peggio dei criminali...chissà per es. in india che forze dell'ordine ci sono, vorrei proprio vedere che roba nei villaggetti indiani che figata, dove va di moda tirare giù le studentesse dai bus per violentarle:unhappy:

da noi non è così, ringraziando Dio


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non capisco come si possa far finta di ignorare quei Paesi, e mica pochi, nei quali è la polizia stessa a fare paura, tutti corrotti e peggio dei criminali...chissà per es. in india che forze dell'ordine ci sono, vorrei proprio vedere che roba nei villaggetti indiani che figata, dove va di moda tirare giù le studentesse dai bus per violentarle:unhappy:
> 
> da noi non è così, ringraziando Dio


eh?


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?



vabbè...

ci sono paesi in cui la polizia ti ferma e si fa pagare, soprattutto gli stranieri
e anche in europa


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè...
> 
> ci sono paesi in cui la polizia ti ferma e si fa pagare, soprattutto gli stranieri
> e anche in europa


sì, e quindi? Stavamo parlando delle NOSTRE forze armate, mica di quelle del burkina faso.


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, e quindi? Stavamo parlando delle NOSTRE forze armate, mica di quelle del burkina faso.



e allora perchè hai citato l'india?
secondo me invece all'india abbiamo molto da insegnare, e mica solo a lei


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e allora perchè hai citato l'india?
> secondo me invece all'india abbiamo molto da insegnare, e mica solo a lei


Free, non fare la pigra e leggiti anche i post precedenti, così non mi chiedi il riassunto
Stavamo parlando del caso dei due marò, ecco perchè citavo l'India e ho scritto che non abbiamo nulla da insegnare  a nessuno stato in materia di giustizia, non citavo il comportamento delle forze armate.
E comunque non ho capito ancora il post di prima.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono stati fatti in questa vicenda clamorosi errori... da parte italiana. I marò hanno ucciso due uomini, uno di 25 e l'altro di 45 anni, sono stati prima arrestati e messi in galera, poi trasferiti in un albergo, dove tutt'ora sono agli arresti. Gli errori fatti inizialmente dal personale diplomatico italiano hanno inficiato i rapporti con l'India al punto da avviare una crisi diplomatica che si sta tentando di risolvere.
> Poi ci abbiamo messo pure del nostro cercando di corrompere politici indiani per vendere i nostri elicotteri.
> Le crisi diplomatiche con potenze economiche(l'India è tale), non sono mai una cosetta che si risolve in due giorni.
> Sui due anni di processo vorrei ricordare che il ritardo della sentenza è anche dovuto ai vari ricorsi fatti alla corte suprema indiana, che ha sospeso più volte le udienze, cose che capitano anche in Italia, se fai ricorso.
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè...
> 
> ci sono paesi in cui la polizia ti ferma e si fa pagare, soprattutto gli stranieri
> e anche in europa



Mi è capitato in Austria.

Si sono inventati un eccesso di velocità inesistente.
Hanno preteso il pagamento immediato.
Poi ho scoperto che lo facevano a tutti gli italiani.
Eravamo vicino a Salisburgo.
Ovviamente polizia stradale...


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Free, non fare la pigra e leggiti anche i post precedenti, così non mi chiedi il riassunto
> Stavamo parlando del caso dei due marò, ecco perchè citavo l'India e ho scritto che non abbiamo nulla da insegnare  a nessuno stato in materia di giustizia, non citavo il comportamento delle forze armate.
> E comunque non ho capito ancora il post di prima.


forse confondi la giustizia con la diplomazia internazionale, perchè la giustizia indiana ha dato finora prova di brillare per inconcludenza, perdite di tempo, approssimazione, assoggettamento alla politica etc. etc...non che la nostra sia meravigliosa, ma quella indiana fa veramente pietà...
per quanto riguarda la diplomazia internazionale, come ho già detto tutto 'sto casino è stato causato dal comandante della nave, che si trovava in acque internazionali, e quindi, essendo la nave territorio italiano a tutti gli effetti, non doveva fare altro che veleggiare verso l'Italia ed ivi scaricare i due militari presso le nostre autorità, fine della vicenda
invece li ha consegnati all'india, e nessuno è più riuscito a farseli restituire soprattutto a causa dei loro tribunali inconcludenti, a questo punto non rimarrebbe che metterli su un aereo e buonanotte

il post di prima tendeva a porre l'attenzione che ci sono un sacco di paesi nel mondo e anche vicino a noi in cui è meglio non venire fermati dalla polizia per nessun motivo, perchè sono i primi criminali


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi è capitato in Austria.


veramente? ma pensa un po' anche gli 'striaci si sono messi a chiedere il pizzo, non c'è più religione.
Ah ma è vero che lo facevano pure quando ci avevano invaso, vabbè.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse confondi la giustizia con la diplomazia internazionale, perchè la giustizia indiana ha dato finora prova di brillare per inconcludenza, perdite di tempo, approssimazione, assoggettamento alla politica etc. etc...non che la nostra sia meravigliosa, ma quella indiana fa veramente pietà...
> per quanto riguarda la diplomazia internazionale, come ho già detto tutto 'sto casino è stato causato dal comandante della nave, che si trovava in acque internazionali, e quindi, essendo la nave territorio italiano a tutti gli effetti, non doveva fare altro che veleggiare verso l'Italia ed ivi scaricare i due militari presso le nostre autorità, fine della vicenda
> invece li ha consegnati all'india, e nessuno è più riuscito a farseli restituire soprattutto a causa dei loro tribunali inconcludenti, a questo punto non rimarrebbe che metterli su un aereo e buonanotte
> 
> *il post di prima tendeva a porre l'attenzione che ci sono un sacco di paesi nel mondo e anche vicino a noi in cui è meglio non venire fermati dalla polizia per nessun motivo, perchè sono i primi criminali*



In Italia per esempio.
Un nostro conoscente è finito in galera due mesi.
Avevano trovato il suo numero di telefono nei tabulati di un presunto terrorista.
Lo hanno preso a casa di notte.
Non ha capito un cazzo per due mesi.
Ha perso il lavoro.
Non ho capito come abbia fatto a uscire, la storia non la so benissimo, so solo che lui non c'entrava niente.
Aveva un solo difetto: era egiziano.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> veramente? ma pensa un po' anche gli 'striaci si sono messi a chiedere il pizzo, non c'è più religione.
> Ah ma è vero che lo facevano pure quando ci avevano invaso, vabbè.



Era il 1995.
L'ho raccontato sopra.
Su 4ruote leggevo di cose  simili anche in altri paesi europei.


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> veramente? ma pensa un po' anche gli 'striaci si sono messi a chiedere il pizzo, non c'è più religione.
> Ah ma è vero che lo facevano pure quando ci avevano invaso, vabbè.



non è andando semplicemente alla memoria storica che si possano spiegare atti illeciti e/o illegali molto diffusi in molti stati...però noi italiani ci autodenigriamo e lamentiamo sempre, gli altri sono sempre er mejo, sempre con 'sto cazzo di complesso di essere inferiori in ogni campo...è lo sport nazionale a quanto pare:singleeye:


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> In Italia per esempio.
> Un nostro conoscente è finito in galera due mesi.
> Avevano trovato il suo numero di telefono nei tabulati di un presunto terrorista.
> Lo hanno preso a casa di notte.
> ...



in Italia sono casi rari, non scherziamo

e per terrorismo anche alcuni errori possono essere scusabili


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> in Italia sono casi rari, non scherziamo
> 
> e per terrorismo anche alcuni errori possono essere scusabili



Non so se per terrorismo si possa fare tutto e di più... e se siano casi rari.
Al momento mi viene in mente un film, molto datato.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detenuto_in_attesa_di_giudizio
Ma forse le cose da allora sono cambiate...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse confondi la giustizia con la diplomazia internazionale, perchè la giustizia indiana ha dato finora prova di brillare per inconcludenza, perdite di tempo, approssimazione, assoggettamento alla politica etc. etc...non che la nostra sia meravigliosa, ma quella indiana fa veramente pietà...
> per quanto riguarda la diplomazia internazionale, come ho già detto tutto 'sto casino è stato causato dal comandante della nave, che si trovava in acque internazionali, e quindi, essendo la nave territorio italiano a tutti gli effetti, non doveva fare altro che veleggiare verso l'Italia ed ivi scaricare i due militari presso le nostre autorità, fine della vicenda
> invece li ha consegnati all'india, e nessuno è più riuscito a farseli restituire soprattutto a causa dei loro tribunali inconcludenti, a questo punto non rimarrebbe che metterli su un aereo e buonanotte
> 
> il post di prima tendeva a porre l'attenzione che ci sono un sacco di paesi nel mondo e anche vicino a noi in cui è meglio non venire fermati dalla polizia per nessun motivo, perchè sono i primi criminali


mah. A me non pare che la corte di giustizia abbia dato prove di approssimazione, tantopiù che a noi arrivano solo le notizie dei ricorsi. Tra l'altro non si è mai criticato il procedimento giuridico in questo senso, le perdite di tempo sono state causate da noi, tra l'altro. Bella la cosa del veleggiare verso l'Italia ma quello era il capitano di una nave civile, e obbedisce agli ordini di un armatore, quello che gli paga lo stipendio: l'armatore gli ha ordinato di seguire le direttive delle autorità indiane. Poi sono cominciate a dilagare le falsità: la nave NON era in acque internazionali, si trovava circa a 20 miglia nautiche dalla costa, e questa cosa cambia un bel po': la giurisdizione è indiana, anche la difesa dei due marò l'ha accettato. Poi invece alla stampa italiana è stata data in pasto una controperizia, dati Youtube(e non scherzo) che asseriva il contrario, firmata da Di Stefano... ricordi Ustica? Quello che ha detto che non c'era stata nessuna battaglia e che nessuno aveva manipolato i tracciati radar. Infatti erano spariti.
Il fatto è che si parte dal pregiudizio che tanto in india sono tutti cazzoni, come fanno gli stranieri quando vengono in Italia.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah. A me non pare che la corte di giustizia abbia dato prove di approssimazione, tantopiù che a noi arrivano solo le notizie dei ricorsi. Tra l'altro non si è mai criticato il procedimento giuridico in questo senso, le perdite di tempo sono state causate da noi, tra l'altro. Bella la cosa del veleggiare verso l'Italia ma quello era il capitano di una nave civile, e obbedisce agli ordini di un armatore, quello che gli paga lo stipendio: l'armatore gli ha ordinato di seguire le direttive delle autorità indiane. Poi sono cominciate a dilagare le falsità: la nave NON era in acque internazionali, si trovava circa a 20 miglia nautiche dalla costa, e questa cosa cambia un bel po': la giurisdizione è indiana, anche la difesa dei due marò l'ha accettato. Poi invece alla stampa italiana è stata data in pasto una controperizia, dati Youtube(e non scherzo) che asseriva il contrario, firmata da Di Stefano...* ricordi Ustica? Quello che ha detto che non c'era stata nessuna battaglia e che nessuno aveva manipolato i tracciati radar. *Infatti erano spariti.
> Il fatto è che si parte dal pregiudizio che tanto in india sono tutti cazzoni, come fanno gli stranieri quando vengono in Italia.


Ustica tra l'altro si lega ad un'altra strage... il disastro delle frecce a Ramstein.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ustica tra l'altro si lega ad un'altra strage... il disastro delle frecce a Ramstein.


vero. Purtroppo nella storia del nostro paese ci sono scheletri SPAVENTOSI.


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono stati fatti in questa vicenda clamorosi errori... da parte italiana. I marò hanno ucciso due uomini, uno di 25 e l'altro di 45 anni, sono stati prima arrestati e messi in galera, poi trasferiti in un albergo, dove tutt'ora sono agli arresti. Gli errori fatti inizialmente dal personale diplomatico italiano hanno inficiato i rapporti con l'India al punto da avviare una crisi diplomatica che si sta tentando di risolvere.
> Poi ci abbiamo messo pure del nostro cercando di corrompere politici indiani per vendere i nostri elicotteri.
> Le crisi diplomatiche con potenze economiche(l'India è tale), non sono mai una cosetta che si risolve in due giorni.
> Sui due anni di processo vorrei ricordare che il ritardo della sentenza è anche dovuto ai vari ricorsi fatti alla corte suprema indiana, che ha sospeso più volte le udienze, cose che capitano anche in Italia, se fai ricorso.
> ...


condivido tutto , decisamente tutto


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vero. Purtroppo nella storia del nostro paese* ci sono scheletri SPAVENTOSI*.


esatto... quelli che ancora in tanti si ostinano ad ignorare. Non è che nel resto d'Europa ci siano verginelle immacolate, ovvio... ma qui da noi da decenni esiste un putridume spaventoso. Come non restare schifati, ad esempio, solo a sentir parlare di trattative stato-mafia?


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah. A me non pare che la corte di giustizia abbia dato prove di approssimazione, tantopiù che a noi arrivano solo le notizie dei ricorsi. Tra l'altro non si è mai criticato il procedimento giuridico in questo senso, le perdite di tempo sono state causate da noi, tra l'altro. Bella la cosa del veleggiare verso l'Italia ma quello era il capitano di una nave civile, e obbedisce agli ordini di un armatore, quello che gli paga lo stipendio: l'armatore gli ha ordinato di seguire le direttive delle autorità indiane. Poi sono cominciate a dilagare le falsità: la nave NON era in acque internazionali, si trovava circa a 20 miglia nautiche dalla costa, e questa cosa cambia un bel po': la giurisdizione è indiana, anche la difesa dei due marò l'ha accettato. Poi invece alla stampa italiana è stata data in pasto una controperizia, dati Youtube(e non scherzo) che asseriva il contrario, firmata da Di Stefano... ricordi Ustica? Quello che ha detto che non c'era stata nessuna battaglia e che nessuno aveva manipolato i tracciati radar. Infatti erano spariti.
> Il fatto è che si parte dal pregiudizio che tanto in india sono tutti cazzoni, come fanno gli stranieri quando vengono in Italia.


Bell'intervento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> esatto... quelli che ancora in tanti si ostinano ad ignorare. Non è che nel resto d'Europa ci siano verginelle immacolate, ovvio... ma qui da noi da decenni esiste un putridume spaventoso. Come non restare schifati, ad esempio, solo a sentir parlare di trattative stato-mafia?


mah, sai, non saremo gli unici ma porco cane: qua i treni sono entrati in galleria per non uscirne più, le stazioni sono saltate  in aria, gli aerei saltati in cielo, le piazze sono state devastate dalle bombe, le macchine sono state fatte esplodere in autostrada. La storia recente di questo paese è piena di stragi che abbiamo persino smesso di commemorare prima che fosse fatta giustizia. E queste sono stragi premeditate, che hanno radici profonde, che hanno avuto mandanti eccellenti nell'ombra, ci sono stati depistaggi durante i processi, sparizioni di prove. 
Su tutto questo dovremmo interrogarci: come cazzo abbiamo potuto renderlo possibile!


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah. A me non pare che la corte di giustizia abbia dato prove di approssimazione, tantopiù che a noi arrivano solo le notizie dei ricorsi. Tra l'altro non si è mai criticato il procedimento giuridico in questo senso, le perdite di tempo sono state causate da noi, tra l'altro. Bella la cosa del veleggiare verso l'Italia ma quello era il capitano di una nave civile, e obbedisce agli ordini di un armatore, quello che gli paga lo stipendio: l'armatore gli ha ordinato di seguire le direttive delle autorità indiane. Poi sono cominciate a dilagare le falsità: la nave NON era in acque internazionali, si trovava circa a 20 miglia nautiche dalla costa, e questa cosa cambia un bel po': la giurisdizione è indiana, anche la difesa dei due marò l'ha accettato. Poi invece alla stampa italiana è stata data in pasto una controperizia, dati Youtube(e non scherzo) che asseriva il contrario, firmata da Di Stefano... ricordi Ustica? Quello che ha detto che non c'era stata nessuna battaglia e che nessuno aveva manipolato i tracciati radar. Infatti erano spariti.
> Il fatto è che si parte dal pregiudizio che tanto in india sono tutti cazzoni, come fanno gli stranieri quando vengono in Italia.



il comandante di una nave battente bandiera italiana è il pubblico ufficiale di grado più alto e rappresenta lo stato italiano a tutti gli effetti, in quanto la nave E' territorio italiano
se invece per te è un semplice stipendiato, probabilmente è quello che ha pensato anche lui, e infatti si è comportato così, da coniglio che non vede l'ora di disfarsi del problema
poi forse dimentichi che l'india era assurdamente indecisa se applicare la giurisdizione militare, le norme speciali contro il terrorismo internazionale (con pena di morte), o quella civile...se non è approssimazione questa!

Ustica è stato un incubo non ancora finito, tuttavia risale a più di 30 anni fa e nessuno dei protagonisti ha ancora funzioni di responsabilità, nel senso che ben diverso sarebbe se da noi tutto fosse condotto sempre e comunque in quel modo, avanti imperterriti come se niente fosse...poi vabbè, con la bocca e il senno di poi sono bravi tutti a risolvere i problemi...continuiamo pure a crogiolarci nelle nostre inettitudini secolari e che le colpe dei padri ricadano in eterno sui figli e anche sui nipoti, che va bene così:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah, sai, *non saremo gli unici ma porco cane: qua i treni sono entrati in galleria per non uscirne più, le stazioni sono saltate  in aria, gli aerei saltati in cielo, le piazze sono state devastate dalle bombe, le macchine sono state fatte esplodere in autostrada. La storia recente di questo paese è piena di stragi che abbiamo persino smesso di commemorare prima che fosse fatta giustizia. E queste sono stragi premeditate, che hanno radici profonde, che hanno avuto mandanti eccellenti nell'ombra, ci sono stati depistaggi durante i processi, sparizioni di prove. *
> Su tutto questo dovremmo interrogarci: come cazzo abbiamo potuto renderlo possibile!


infatti è questa la diversità evidente che esiste tra noi e il resto d'Europa... e hai tralasciato mafie infiltrate ovunque nella vita pubblica, corruzione ai massimi livelli, e altre schifezzuole sparse qua e là... poi se a questo mi si risponde col dramma delle dodicenni inglesi gravide, il discorso muore subito.


----------



## Zod (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ti devo alcuna spiegazione, chi ha incominciato a scrivere con tono provocatorio sei stato di certo tu.A me non non fai tenerezza,provo solo indifferenza,non hai argomenti,e trovo pretestuoso disquisire sugli scheletri delle altre nazioni europee.Non mi interessa,abbiamo due militari prigionieri in india da due fottuti anni,non hanno commesso alcun crimine, l'india ci sta ripetutamente prendendo a calci nel culo.Nessuno stato degno di questa parola avrebbe mai permesso una cosa simile,MAI!Sono stato educato a guardare il mio,non a guardare gli altri per coprire le mie nefandezze,tu evidentemente sei cresciuto in altro modo,io accompagnerei te al confine e ti rispedirei serenamente al paese dove sei venuto,insieme alle tue idee bislacche.Le nostre stragi di stato non hanno nulla di simile nella comunità europea.Nulla.Senza offesa, sei un cialtrone.


La critica non ha alcun valore se non è ispirata da un modello di riferimento reale, fattibile e conseguibile. È come criticare il capitalismo senza proporre un modello alternativo e valido.

Se sputi sul tuo paese e non sei in grado di dichiarare uno stato modello di riferimento a cui dovremmo ispirarci allora di cosa stiamo parlando? Dell'utopia?


----------



## Zod (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> E perchè mai? Se resti in un solo dominio, grazie tante... lo so che governa l'indicatore che lo definisce. Se esci dal capitalismo, gli esempi sono numerosi.
> Ti sei dimenticato le cavallette e i terremoti... se uscissimo dall'euro ne saremmo devastati
> *Sulla superiorità storica della meccanica italiana su quella tedesca fammi degli esempi... per favore, non citarmi la Ferrari. Sono curioso, un paese che ha sviluppato da zero la missilistica e la turbina a reazione quando noi volavamo coi biplani*...


Il Common Rail, che ora è in tutte le auto Diesel, è stato inventato da Italiani.

In campo automobilistico il common rail è un sistema di alimentazione montato su motori diesel, ideato e sviluppato e pre-industrializzato dal Gruppo Fiat (Magneti Marelli, CRF ed Elasis), e successivamente industrializzato da Bosch, il cui lancio mondiale per le vetture di serie avvenne nel 1997 con la prima applicazione su Alfa Romeo 156 1.9 e 2.4 JTD. Si tratta di un sistema rivoluzionario nel campo automobilistico, che ha portato i motori diesel ad essere quelli che conosciamo oggi. Per circa due anni è stato un’esclusiva di Fiat, Alfa Romeo e Lancia, di seguito è stato montato sulla totalità dei maggiori gruppi automobilistici.[1]

Poi si, Ferrari, Lamborghini..


----------



## Zod (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non è vero, ci sono studenti che si mantengono col poco che arriva da casa, lavorando... dai davvero, stai imbarcandoti in un sentiero di luoghi comuni... però sorvoli abilmente su tutti gli orrori italici che abbiamo elencato.


Il vero luogo comune è "questa è l'Italia..." e non sono io a promulgarlo. 

Non vedo cosa potrei dire degli orrori italici, se non ciò che ho già detto, ovvero:

- difendere il proprio paese non equivale a non ritenere degli orrori eventi passati e ancora in corso (altrimenti i cattolici che dovrebbero fare? Giustificare i preti pedofili per mantenere la propria fede?)

- ogni nazione/paese ha i suoi scheletri nell'armadio. Inutile sputare sul nostro paese senza fornire un modello di riferimento a cui tendere (la critica è facile se non è costruttiva, ma vale anche poco)

In sintesi, ti stai imbarcando in una critica alla mia posizione in difesa dell'Italia, senza fornire una tua posizione. Facile così....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il Common Rail, che ora è in tutte le auto Diesel, è stato inventato da Italiani.
> 
> In campo automobilistico il common rail è un sistema di alimentazione montato su motori diesel, ideato e sviluppato e pre-industrializzato dal Gruppo Fiat (Magneti Marelli, CRF ed Elasis), e successivamente industrializzato da Bosch, il cui lancio mondiale per le vetture di serie avvenne nel 1997 con la prima applicazione su Alfa Romeo 156 1.9 e 2.4 JTD. Si tratta di un sistema rivoluzionario nel campo automobilistico, che ha portato i motori diesel ad essere quelli che conosciamo oggi. Per circa due anni è stato un’esclusiva di Fiat, Alfa Romeo e Lancia, di seguito è stato montato sulla totalità dei maggiori gruppi automobilistici.[1]
> 
> Poi si, Ferrari, Lamborghini..


Si però ehm mai visto in vita mia 
come la Fiat eheheeheheheh...
Sperimenti le innovazioni sui clienti...

Bocca mia taci...
Se ne vedono di corbellerie in officina...

Poi gli altri gruppi capiscono dove stanno le rogne e paffete le sistemano

E così ci troviamo sempre indietro...

Dici Bosch...eh?

Vediamo come è messa la Bosch con gli italiani...

    È l’incontro tra due fortissimi deboli, la tedesca Bosch GmbH e l’Agenzia delle Entrate italiana, ad aver prodotto a ridosso di Natale, e sotto riserbo che entrambi i contraenti hanno cercato di mantenere per ragioni opposte, l’accordo-record di «accertamento per adesione»: 300 milioni di euro pagati dalla multinazionale teutonica al fisco italiano che ne voleva 1.400.

    Trecento milioni di euro sono in assoluto una montagna di soldi, specie per chi come Bosch si è rassegnata a sborsarli: basti pensare a quanti asili o strade ci si possono fare, o al fatto che la cifra equivale da sola a un decimo di tutte le nuove tasse sulla prima casa. Ma 300 milioni possono per paradosso anche essere relativamente pochi, sin quasi al limite della «svendita» di fine stagione o del «saldo» natalizio, per chi come l’Agenzia delle Entrate all’inizio aveva presentato un ben più «salato» conto di 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di euro alla maggior produttrice mondiale di componenti per autovetture ed elettrodomestici, presente in Italia come in altri 150 Paesi.

    Senza che si fosse sinora mai saputo, Agenzia delle Entrate, Bosch e Procura di Milano erano da molti mesi i vertici di un triangolo che, fra il tributario e il penale, via via assumeva dimensioni economiche degne di un robusto segmento di «manovra» finanziaria. L’Agenzia, infatti, nel mettere sotto la propria lente l’attività di un ufficio torinese che testa i prototipi dei prodotti poi commercializzati ovunque, riteneva che Bosch non avesse pagato in Italia dal 1997 a oggi una quantità di tasse che, sommate e sanzioni e interessi, avrebbe totalizzato appunto 1 miliardo e mezzo di euro.

    Bosch per un verso contestava la lettura dell’Agenzia delle Entrate, inquadrando quell’ufficio di Torino alla stregua solo di una società di consulenza, e per un altro verso rimarcava come tecnicamente non fosse comunque un problema di frode fiscale, ma una questione di interpretazione di dove dovessero essere pagate le imposte, se in Italia o Germania. E sosteneva d’aver comunque pagato il dovuto appunto in Germania, in quanto il regime di tassazione sarebbe stato omogeneo, intorno al 30%.

E ora due anni dopo salta fora che la Bosch ha ragione ma Equitalia non rifonde...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah. A me non pare che la corte di giustizia abbia dato prove di approssimazione, tantopiù che a noi arrivano solo le notizie dei ricorsi. Tra l'altro non si è mai criticato il procedimento giuridico in questo senso, le perdite di tempo sono state causate da noi, tra l'altro. Bella la cosa del veleggiare verso l'Italia ma quello era il capitano di una nave civile, e obbedisce agli ordini di un armatore, quello che gli paga lo stipendio: l'armatore gli ha ordinato di seguire le direttive delle autorità indiane. Poi sono cominciate a dilagare le falsità: la nave NON era in acque internazionali, si trovava circa a 20 miglia nautiche dalla costa, e questa cosa cambia un bel po': la giurisdizione è indiana, anche la difesa dei due marò l'ha accettato. Poi invece alla stampa italiana è stata data in pasto una controperizia, dati Youtube(e non scherzo) che asseriva il contrario, firmata da Di Stefano... ricordi Ustica? Quello che ha detto che non c'era stata nessuna battaglia e che nessuno aveva manipolato i tracciati radar. Infatti erano spariti.
> Il fatto è che si parte dal pregiudizio che tanto in india sono tutti cazzoni, come fanno gli stranieri quando vengono in Italia.


E bologna? Allora ?
Chi ha messo le bombe in stazione a Bologna?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi è capitato in Austria.
> 
> Si sono inventati un eccesso di velocità inesistente.
> Hanno preteso il pagamento immediato.
> ...


Dici?
guarda che se sei in Austria
e c'è limite di 30, fai 31...sei un uomo morto...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no, questa non la sapevo...


Beh pian con le bombe no?
Alcuni fatti:
1943 gli americani sbarcano.
NOI abbiamo perso la guerra.

Poi De Gasperi va per carità in America.

Io che sono di Vicenza e ho la Nato in casa, posso dire che il bombardamento di Belgrado è stato gestito logisticamente da Vicenza, e gli aerei partivano da Aviano.

Mi spiace, ma nulla possono, le forze dell'ordine italiane contro un militare USA in Italia: NULLA.

Piaccia o non piaccia.

AH quando Milosevic comuniston si pigliava le bombe in testa, al governo da noi c'era Dalema.

Dal luglio 1943 al maggio 1945 le Forze
Armate Americane hanno perduto circa
32.000 uomini in Italia tra morti in com-
battimento e morti a causa della guerra. La
“American Battle Monuments Commis-
sion”
ha provveduto alla raccolta e sistema-
zione delle salme rimaste in Italia in due
grandi cimiteri monumentali di guerra,
uno a Nettuno ed uno a Firenze. In Italia
le tombe sono 12.264 ma altri 4.053 Ca-
duti sono ricordati a parte perché le salme
non sono state ritrovate o non è stato pos-
sibile identificarle. Per l’edificazione dei
suddetti cimiteri lo Stato italiano ha con-
cesso il libero uso delle aree di terreno.
Cimitero Militare degli Stati Uniti d’America
a Nettuno
In questo cimitero sono custodite le salme
di 7.862 militari Caduti nei combattimen-
ti svolti dalle truppe americane dalla Sicilia
alla zona di Roma. Sulle pareti di marmo
bianco della Cappella sono incisi i nomi di
altri 3.094 Caduti i cui resti non sono sta-
ti recuperati o identificati. L’area cimiteria-
le comprende la grande distesa delle 7.862
croci tombali bianche disposte in archi
concentrici. Al termine del viale prativo
sorge il complesso monumentale ed il Mu-
seo con un pannello centrale in bronzo e 4
mappe affrescate che illustrano le op


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

Un Carabiniere e un Poliziotto in Italia
Non ha neanche un proiettile che non sia tollerato dalla Nato.

Piaccia o non piaccia.

Gli Americani con gli italiani sono così:
Ehi tu amico, oh yeaah, preparami la cena che stasera sono tuo ospite, oh yeahhh...

Non puoi, non vuoi?

Ok ti bombardiamo la casa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oh yeahhh...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

Poi gli americani ce l'hanno su con i magistrati italiani no?
Sono tutti comunisti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (4 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si però ehm mai visto in vita mia
> come la Fiat eheheeheheheh...
> Sperimenti le innovazioni sui clienti...
> 
> ...


Non credo proprio...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non credo proprio...


Un giorno ci troviamo e te le mostro...
GLi italiani hanno creatività ingegno bonissime idee...

Ma poi manca la tecnologia...che non so hanno i crucchi...

Non a caso sai le teste migliori di Italia vanno all'estero...eheheheeheheh...

Prendiamo uno a caso va là un vicentin...

Federico Faggin nacque a Vicenza[1] il 1º dicembre 1941. Dopo avere conseguito nel 1960 il diploma di perito industriale, specializzato in Radiotecnica, all'Istituto Tecnico Industriale Statale "Alessandro Rossi" di Vicenza, iniziò subito ad occuparsi di calcolatori presso la Olivetti di Borgolombardo, all'epoca tra le industrie all'avanguardia nel settore, contribuendo alla progettazione ed infine dirigendo il progetto di un piccolo computer elettronico digitale a transistori con 4 Ki × 12 bit di memoria magnetica.

Si laureò in fisica summa cum laude nel 1965 all'Università di Padova dove venne subito nominato assistente incaricato. Insegnò nel laboratorio di elettronica e continuò la ricerca sui flying spot scanner, l'argomento della sua tesi. Venne quindi assunto, nel 1967, dalla SGS-Fairchild (oggi STMicroelectronics) ad Agrate Brianza, dove sviluppò la prima tecnologia di processo per la fabbricazione di circuiti integrati MOS (Metal Oxide Semiconductor) e progettò i primi due circuiti integrati commerciali MOS.

La SGS-Fairchild inviò Faggin a fare un'esperienza di lavoro presso la sua consociata Fairchild Semiconductor, azienda leader del settore semiconduttori a Palo Alto in California. Qui egli si dedicò allo sviluppo dell'originale MOS Silicon Gate Technology, la prima tecnologia di processo del mondo per la fabbricazione di circuiti integrati con gate auto-allineante. Progettò e produsse anche il primo circuito integrato commerciale che usasse la Silicon Gate Technology, il Fairchild 3708, un multiplexer analogico a 8 canali con decoding logic. Sviluppò anche il processo di silicon gate a N-channel e lavorò a processi avanzati di CMOS e BiCMOS con silicon gate. La Silicon Gate Technology nel 1970 rese possibile la large scale integration (LSI) e la very large scale integration (VLSI), permettendo per la prima volta la fabbricazione di circuiti integrati MOS su larga scala, ad alta velocità e a basso costo. Questa tecnologia rese anche possibile, due anni dopo, la creazione di memorie a semiconduttori e del primo microprocessore. Oggi più del 90% di tutti i circuiti integrati prodotti nel mondo usa la silicon gate technology.

A questo punto Faggin decise di stabilirsi negli Stati Uniti.
L'Intel 4004

Nel 1970 passò alla Intel, che sarebbe poi divenuta un gigante dell'informatica. Qui Ted Hoff e Stanley Mazor avevano proposto una nuova architettura per la realizzazione di una nuova famiglia di calcolatrici della società giapponese Busicom. L’architettura della Busicom seguiva il modello dell’architettura della Programma 101 della Olivetti, il primo calcolatore da tavolo programmabile del mondo, presentata e introdotta sul mercato nel 1965, consistente in un CPU, una ROM e una memoria seriale (read-write), il tutto realizzato con componenti discreti. Ted Hoff semplificò l’architettura della Busicom, che usava memorie seriali e quindi un maggior numero di componenti, in un’architettura più generale che utilizzava le memorie RAM appena sviluppate dalla Intel, riducendo a 4 chip il design originale della Busicom che richiedeva 7 chip. Hoff pensava che il CPU potenzialmente potesse essere realizzato in un chip ma non era un chip designer e la sua proposta rimase ferma allo stadio di architettura a blocchi finché Faggin venne assunto per sviluppare e dirigere il progetto del primo microprocessore, il 4004 (inizialmente denominato MCS-4), contribuendo con idee fondamentali alla sua realizzazione. La metodologia "random logic design" in silicon gate, creata da Faggin per sviluppare il 4004, fu poi usata per progettare le prime generazioni di microprocessori della Intel. Il 4004 fu il primo microprocessore al mondo che integrava in un singolo chip una potenza di calcolo superiore a quella dello storico ENIAC, il primo calcolatore elettronico al mondo. In seguito Faggin si occupò dello sviluppo di tutti i microprocessori dei primi cinque anni della storia della Intel. Usando la metodologia da lui creata per il progetto del 4004 venne realizzato l'8008, il primo microprocessore a 8 bit. All'inizio del 1972 propose la realizzazione dell'8080 di cui formulò l'architettura. Dovette attendere sei mesi prima che il progetto venisse approvato. L'8008 e l'8080 furono i progenitori della famiglia di processori 8086 che ancora oggi domina il mercato dei personal computer.

Nel 1973 Faggin divenne manager responsabile di tutta l'attività di circuiti MOS (ad eccezione delle memorie dinamiche RAM). Sotto la sua guida vennero sviluppati più di 25 circuiti integrati commerciali, inclusi il 2102A, la prima memoria statica RAM ad alta velocità a 5 volt e 1024 bit.

Alla fine del 1974 abbandonò l'Intel e fondò la ZiLOG, la prima società dedicata esclusivamente alla produzione di microprocessori quando ancora l'Intel era principalmente un produttore di memorie che considerava i microprocessori solo un prodotto utile a vendere più memorie.

Il primo e più famoso prodotto della Zilog fu il microprocessore Z80 e la sua famiglia di dispositivi periferici intelligenti. Introdotto nel 1976 lo Z80 divenne il microprocessore ad 8-bit di maggiore successo sul mercato. Molto popolare negli anni ottanta, fu usato tra l'altro come CPU dei primi videogiochi e di home computer come i Sinclair ZX80. Dopo il passaggio di computer e console a processori a 16 bit rimase in uso sotto forma di microcontroller nei sistemi embedded.

Nel 1980 abbandonò la ZiLOG per divergenze con il principale finanziatore, la Exxon, e fondò la Cygnet Technologies con la quale progettò e produsse il Communication CoSystem un innovativo apparecchio che permetteva di collegare personal computer e telefono per la trasmissione di voce e dati, rappresentando un notevole progresso nel campo emergente delle comunicazioni personali. La ditta viene acquistata da Everex, Inc. nel 1986.

Nel 1986 diventa uno dei fondatori della Synaptics, contribuendo alla diffusione di massa del touchpad; è stato Chairman of the Board of Directors dal gennaio 1999 ad ottobre 2004.

Dal 2004 è amministratore delegato della Foveon, una compagnia che produce avanzati sensori di immagine per fotocamere digitali.[2]

Il 19 ottobre 2010 Faggin ha ricevuto la Medaglia Nazionale per la Tecnologia e l'Innovazione (National medal of technology and innovation) direttamente dalle mani del presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America, Barack Obama, per la sua pluriennale carriera di ricercatore.[3][4]


----------



## Zod (4 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh pian con le bombe no?
> 
> AH quando Milosevic comuniston si pigliava le bombe in testa, al governo da noi c'era Dalema.
> 
> p


Non solo, era sostenuto dal partito dei Comunisti Italiani, che si erano separati dalla Rifondazione Comunista di Bertinotti per sostenere D'Alema che aveva accettato un incarico di governo senza elezioni, a seguito della caduta di un altro governo. Durante i bombardamenti il nostro governo dichiarava che non partecipava se non solo per pattugliamento.

Caduto anche il governo D'Alema, ad una conferenza lo stesso non si fece problemi ad ammettere che i nostri aerei bombardavano come gli altri, ma avendo i Comunisti Italiani dichiarato che avrebbero fatto cadere il governo non appena sarebbe stata lanciata una bomba su Milosevich, e pur sapendo essi stessi che comunque bombardavamo come gli altri, per tenere in piedi il governo e salvare la faccia facevano finta che i nostri pattugliavano soltanto.

Poi ci stupiamo che Berlusconi ha resistito 20 anni.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2014)

Poi altro errore metodologico degli italiani.

Sono convinti che negli altri stati la musica sia come quella in Italia no?

Invece
Se io vado in Pakistan e dico putana a na dona mi mozzano la lingua: frega un casso che sono un italiano
Se io vado in Iran e palpo un culo a na dona mi mozzano la mano: frega un casso che sono un italiano.

Invece
Se in Italia un marochin molesta una ragazza: bisogna comprenderlo, lui è di altra cultura, lui è via da casa, lui è categoria protetta...

In India è così: avete ucciso dei pescatori, bon che ce frega a noi se siete marò? NIENTE.


----------



## Zod (5 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un giorno ci troviamo e te le mostro...
> GLi italiani hanno creatività ingegno bonissime idee...
> 
> Ma poi manca la tecnologia...che non so hanno i crucchi...
> ...


Questo dimostra appunto che il modello educativo Italiano sforna menti illuminate. Il fatto che vadano all'estero non significa nulla. All'estero dove? Sempre gli stessi stati, che hanno un mercato più grande, aziende più grandi, libero mercato, finanziamento privato alla ricerca. Non c'è niente di strano, non è un fallimento italiano. Ti faccio l'esempio della Red Bull, principale azienda austriaca. Pensi che l'abbiano inventata loro quella bevanda? Leggiti la storia.  È un fatto di mercati, cultura e potenza economica.

Gli Italiani guardano a ciò che abbiamo di negativo rispetto altri altri, ma non pensano a ciò che abbiamo di positivo. Questo sfascismo ha rotto il cazzo ed è ormai una delle cause principali della nostra stagnazione economica e culturale.

E se tu vuoi farti lo staterello Veneto fattelo pure, tanto ci perdete voi. Di traditori della patria non abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## Zod (5 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi altro errore metodologico degli italiani.
> 
> Sono convinti che negli altri stati la musica sia come quella in Italia no?
> 
> ...


Siamo uno stato civile e democratico, ci ispiriamo alla dichiarazione universale dei diritti dell'uomo e alle costituzioni e democrazie più moderne. Se tu sei per ispirarsi alla legge del taglione di Iran e Pakistan, e la applicherete nel vostro eventuale stato Veneto, occhio all'uccello, potresti vederlo volare via.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Questo dimostra appunto che il modello educativo Italiano sforna menti illuminate. Il fatto che vadano all'estero non significa nulla. All'estero dove? Sempre gli stessi stati, che hanno un mercato più grande, aziende più grandi, libero mercato, finanziamento privato alla ricerca. Non c'è niente di strano, non è un fallimento italiano. Ti faccio l'esempio della Red Bull, principale azienda austriaca. Pensi che l'abbiano inventata loro quella bevanda? Leggiti la storia.  È un fatto di mercati, cultura e potenza economica.
> 
> Gli Italiani guardano a ciò che abbiamo di negativo rispetto altri altri, ma non pensano a ciò che abbiamo di positivo. Questo sfascismo ha rotto il cazzo ed è ormai una delle cause principali della nostra stagnazione economica e culturale.
> 
> E se tu vuoi farti lo staterello Veneto fattelo pure, tanto ci perdete voi. Di traditori della patria non abbiamo bisogno.


Vorrei proprio vedere se ci perdessimo.
Poi saremmo uno staterello libero e indipendente in EUROPA.
E finiremo sicuramente come il Lussemburgo...at capì?

Ma non hai capito...
Faggin ci raccontò a noi studenti che se ne andò perchè gli USA fecero carte false pur di averlo no?

Mentre in Italia doveva elemosinare...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Siamo uno stato civile e democratico, ci ispiriamo alla dichiarazione universale dei diritti dell'uomo e alle costituzioni e democrazie più moderne. Se tu sei per ispirarsi alla legge del taglione di Iran e Pakistan, e la applicherete nel vostro eventuale stato Veneto, occhio all'uccello, potresti vederlo volare via.


Mio caro
Io ho abitato un anno in un stato comunista: Ungheria.

Ho ben visto come giravano le faccendine ivi...

Proprio perchè sono stato in altri stati...
Mi guardo bene da dire che l'Italia fa schifo...

Vorria proprio vedere mi...


----------



## Zod (5 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro
> Io ho abitato un anno in un stato comunista: Ungheria.
> 
> Ho ben visto come giravano le faccendine ivi...
> ...


Ma come mai questi grandi sostenitori de "L'Italia fa schifo!" postano solo in orario ufficio?


----------



## Zod (5 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vorrei proprio vedere se ci perdessimo.
> Poi saremmo uno staterello libero e indipendente in EUROPA.
> *E finiremo sicuramente come il Lussemburgo...at capì?*
> 
> ...


Mah, secondo me diventereste la Cina europea. Manodopera a basso costo per moneta svalutata, tanto lavoro, ma poca ricchezza.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma come mai questi grandi sostenitori de "L'Italia fa schifo!" postano solo in orario ufficio?


Non lo so...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah, secondo me diventereste la Cina europea. Manodopera a basso costo per moneta svalutata, tanto lavoro, ma poca ricchezza.


Beh pitosto de pitosto...
L'importante è che i prodotti siano fatti come dio comanda...
Per esempio l'indesit fece affari d'oro negli anni sessanta no?

Americani comperavano da noi perchè la roba costava poco.

Da noi "i schei" sono stati fatti perchè hanno sfruttato un ramo vergine: la concia della pelle.

E negli anni 80, un ragazzo che andava a "inciodare" in conceria portava a casa uno stipendio di due milioni di lire.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah, secondo me diventereste la Cina europea. Manodopera a basso costo per moneta svalutata, tanto lavoro, ma poca ricchezza.


Allora fatto prova stasera.
Incredibile ma vero e sono giorni che ci sto dietro a sta storia.

Allora Renzi nostro capo di governo fa le sparate contro le banche tedesche.

Bon.

Io di Renzi me ne frego.
Ma del mio portafoglio no.

Fate la mia prova.

Siamo in Europa no?

Godiamoci i vantaggi.

Bon io adesso ho bisogno di un finanziamento.

E Renzi ti piaccia o meno
Lo farò con una banca tedesca.

E lo sai perchè Renzi?
Tu lo vo sapè? Maremma bucaiola...

Sai perchè?

Perchè il tasso è vantaggioso sopra ogni banca italiana.

Business is business

Per me a conti fatti 
Per la mia regione stare in Italia è un pessimo business.

Se fossimo svincolati dall'Italia, potremmo in pochissimi anni, far fronte a tutti gli obblighi e gli oneri con l'Europa.

L'idea nasce dalla semplice costatazione che la mia regione poverissima
si è arrichita senza aiuti di stato, ma solo lavorando.

Il metodo è stato questo.
Lavorare fuori e portare il lavoro dentro.

Lo stato italiano ha strozzato la piccola e media impresa veneta, il fulcro della nostra economia.

Però se iniziano le banche tedesche ad aiutarci, e a darci fiducia, ci conviene farci un pensierin.

Renzi at salut...


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma come mai questi grandi sostenitori de "L'Italia fa schifo!" postano solo in orario ufficio?


Si certo, il common rail dei diesel dimostra la generale superiorità della meccanica nazionale sulla tedesca.... ok.
Ecco un altro che quando è a corto di argomenti la mette sul personale... si, di solito posto la mattina e nel pomeriggio, raramente la sera... quindi? Cosa ne deduci Sherlock, sentiamo... getta i dadi


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si certo, il common rail dei diesel dimostra la generale superiorità della meccanica nazionale sulla tedesca.... ok.
> Ecco un altro che quando è a corto di argomenti la mette sul personale... si, di solito posto la mattina e nel pomeriggio, raramente la sera... quindi? Cosa ne deduci Sherlock, sentiamo... getta i dadi


Però se parliamo di meccaniche.
Gli organari italiani se la tirano.
Ma le meccaniche degli organari tedeschi sono impareggiabili.

Bon.
Klais di Bonn, per manco di 18mila euro a registro non ti caga neppure.
Gli organari italiani, pur di far organi, lavorano a diecimila euro al registro.

Ecco perchè il prodotto tedesco non entra in Italia.

I tedeschi, hanno mezzi e possibilità SU OGNI SETTORE che noi ce li sognamo.

Vorrei che venissero i studenti di organo tedeschi, a diplomarsi in organo con i catenacci che stanno nei nostri conservatori...poi ne riparliamo.

Una delle forze vere dell'italiano è l'arte di sapersi aggiustare.

Solo che quello che crea imbarazzo in Europa di noi è che:
Quello che noi chiamiamo furbizia, loro lo chiamano illegalità.


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si certo, il common rail dei diesel dimostra la generale superiorità della meccanica nazionale sulla tedesca.... ok.
> Ecco un altro che quando è a corto di argomenti la mette sul personale... si, di solito posto la mattina e nel pomeriggio, raramente la sera... quindi? Cosa ne deduci Sherlock, sentiamo... getta i dadi


I tedeschi sono notoriamente leader nella meccanica ma anche noi non facciamo schifo. Poi noi siamo leader nella moda, nell'arte, nella cucina, in gran parte delle attività creative. 

No io non la metto mai sul personale. Ci siamo chiariti abbastanza, io nonostante tutto sono contento di essere Italiano, tu no.


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'idea nasce dalla semplice costatazione che la mia regione poverissima
> si è arrichita senza aiuti di stato, ma solo lavorando.
> 
> Il metodo è stato questo.
> ...


Il miracolo del nord est era basato sulla svalutazione della lira. Prodotti italiani di qualità decente a basso prezzo. A quei tempi la Cina non era ancora del tutto aperta ai mercati occidentali. La vostra ricchezza era fondata sulla moneta svalutata, e fior di economisti si svenavano a dirvi di puntare sulla qualità in quanto con l'Euro poi la pacchia sarebbe finita. E così è stato. Chi ha sempre puntato sulla qualità ha continuato a lavorare con l'estero, gli altri non hanno retto la concorrenza cinese. 

È tipico della cultura imprenditoriale italiana prendersi i meriti dei propri successi, e incolpare lo stato dei propri fallimenti.

Se uscite dall'Euro diventerete la Cina europea, ma con il costo delle materie prima e dell'energia da importare non durereste molto. Nessuno vi aiuterebbe, in quanto fareste concorrenza sleale sul mercato. A nessuno conviene avere vicino casa uno che produce le tue stesse cose a metà del prezzo che fai tu.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il miracolo del nord est era basato sulla svalutazione della lira. Prodotti italiani di qualità decente a basso prezzo. A quei tempi la Cina non era ancora del tutto aperta ai mercati occidentali. La vostra ricchezza era fondata sulla moneta svalutata, e fior di economisti si svenavano a dirvi di puntare sulla qualità in quanto con l'Euro poi la pacchia sarebbe finita. E così è stato. Chi ha sempre puntato sulla qualità ha continuato a lavorare con l'estero, gli altri non hanno retto la concorrenza cinese.
> 
> È tipico della cultura imprenditoriale italiana prendersi i meriti dei propri successi, e incolpare lo stato dei propri fallimenti.
> 
> Se uscite dall'Euro diventerete la Cina europea, ma con il costo delle materie prima e dell'energia da importare non durereste molto. Nessuno vi aiuterebbe, in quanto fareste concorrenza sleale sul mercato. A nessuno conviene avere vicino casa uno che produce le tue stesse cose a metà del prezzo che fai tu.


Vero.
No pian
Credimi io non sono un sostenitore dell'uscita dall'euro.
Io sono solo sostenitore che noi Veneti per conto nostro senza lo Stato che ci succhia il sangue staremo meglio.

E quando Renzi è venuto a Vicenza glielo abbiamo detto.

Del resto mio caro noi siamo compressi tra due regioni autonome e vediamo bene le faccendine.
Come sono in Trentino e Friuli Venezia Giulia: e lo viviamo come un'ingiustizia nei nostri confronti.

Il discorso Cina parte da molto lontano
E me lo ricordo ben quella volta che costruimmo 600 "sottovuoti" per la CIna.
Con tutti i pezzi di ricambio...

I sottovuoti sono questi...


E servono per asciugare la pelle quando esce dalle botti.

Però se fossimo autonomi come la repubblica di San Marino, potremmo produrre in esenzione d'Iva...
Eheeheheheheheeh...


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero.
> No pian
> Credimi io non sono un sostenitore dell'uscita dall'euro.
> *Io sono solo sostenitore che noi Veneti per conto nostro senza lo Stato che ci succhia il sangue staremo meglio.*
> ...


Come la Lombardia, l'Emilia Romagna, etc... Ma seguendo questo ragionamento poi le province venete più ricche vorranno staccarsi dalle più povere. E poi sarà il turno delle città, dei quartieri, delle famiglie, etc Non mi sembra una strada che porta a risolvere i problemi. Anche perchè non è che vi siate distinti per qualità della classe politica. Ed è di oggi la notizia che in un ospedale vicentino hanno operato un uomo al polmone sbagliato causandone la morte. Siete Italiani, non siete migliori, fatevene una ragione.

La storia insegna che bisogna puntare su qualità e innovazione con investimenti di lungo periodo. Di prodotti standard a basso prezzo c'è già chi li fa ed è imbattibile. Il fatto che non puntiate su investimenti di lungo periodo è dimostrato dai tanti giovani che da voi preferiscono lavorare per guadagnare gli sghei, piuttosto che studiare.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Come la Lombardia, l'Emilia Romagna, etc... Ma seguendo questo ragionamento poi le province venete più ricche vorranno staccarsi dalle più povere. E poi sarà il turno delle città, dei quartieri, delle famiglie, etc Non mi sembra una strada che porta a risolvere i problemi. Anche perchè non è che vi siate distinti per qualità della classe politica. Ed è di oggi la notizia che in un ospedale vicentino hanno operato un uomo al polmone sbagliato causandone la morte. Siete Italiani, non siete migliori, fatevene una ragione.
> 
> La storia insegna che bisogna puntare su qualità e innovazione con investimenti di lungo periodo. Di prodotti standard a basso prezzo c'è già chi li fa ed è imbattibile. Il fatto che non puntiate su investimenti di lungo periodo è dimostrato dai tanti giovani che da voi preferiscono lavorare per guadagnare gli sghei, piuttosto che studiare.


Ascoltami bene.
O cerchi di capire la nostra mentalità o non ne vieni fuori.
Vedo di spiegartela con i detti di mio padre artigiano.
" Mica sono obbligato a fare 80 ore per legge, o peggio 60 come gli statali, mi posso farghine bessimo anca 100".
" Il sistema per guadagnare ed essere competivi come terzisti, è riuscire a produrre maggiormente in minor tempo rispetto le grandi aziende sindacalizzate!".
" Come cooperativa di garanzia artigiana, scegliamo di non aderire all'accorpamento, perchè in proporzione capitializziamo più che l'Italia intera, non vogliamo sprecare risorse e rimanere vicini ai nostri artigiani, sfruttando le risorse delle nostre banche di credito cooperativo."
" Dopo trenta ani che te lavori come imprenditore, inizi a guadagnare più d'un operaio, non prima."

Uno dei motivi del miracolo del nord est, è che la nostra roba costava anche meno, perchè si produceva a spron battuto.

Nella tipica micro azienda a conduzione famigliare, di stampo veneto, si lavora 25 ore al giorno.

Ora noi eravamo poveri e abbiamo patito la fame.
Siamo stati popolo di migranti.

Ti faccio esempio:
Lo zio di mia moglie era mezzadro.
E' andato a fare il minatore in Belgio.
Poi con il ricavato è partito con un'azienda nel veronese.
Ora nell'azienda lavorano i figli e le nipoti.

( se spetava l'aiuto dello Stato...col casso che ci riusciva)

Gli incidenti possono capitare, se è per questo in un nostro ospedale lavorava anche un medico senza laurea...
Ma intanto la sanità veneta è stata promossa su tutti i settori.

Sono d'accordo con te sugli errori di certi nostri imprenditori di aver investito in bagordi e lussi, anzichè in ricerca e innovazione tecnologica.

Ma resta il fatto che la nostra mentalità è:
Siamo riusciti a diventare benestanti, nonostante tutti i danni di questo stato.

Adesso c'è la crisi e noi non ci stiamo più dentro.

Che le risorse di un territorio restino a quel territorio.
Per evitare inutili e dannosi sperperi e sprechi.

Renzi sta nella città eterna...montecitorio è lontano...

Invece se voglio andare a tirare per le strasse Galan o Zaia SO DOVE ABITANO.

At capì?

E l'ignoranza è stata anche la nostra rovina.
Non abbiamo potuto avere poilitici in grado di rappresentarci come si conveniva.

E ci siamo fatti infinocchiare come pochi.

Ora basta con il nostro complesso di inferiorità...stupido polenton lavora come un musso paga e tasi.

Basta.

La crisi ha segnato ancora una volta la sfiducia verso il governo.

Perchè nel momento del bisogno non c'è stato niente.

Vai a chiedere ai Modenesi e agli Emiliani che cosa ha fatto di tasca propria l'associazione industriali di Vicenza difronte all'emergenza terremoto e poi vediamo che cosa ha saputo fare in proporzione lo Stato.

E i nostri veci dicono
Soto l'austria se stava manco peso.

Ma intanto nel nostro piccolo siamo riusciti a darci da fare.

Le nostre università premiate dall'EUROPA.

Hai capito zod?

Non da 4 coglioni a Roma, ma da Bruxelles.

Capito? Il discorsetto?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Come la Lombardia, l'Emilia Romagna, etc... Ma seguendo questo ragionamento poi le province venete più ricche vorranno staccarsi dalle più povere. E poi sarà il turno delle città, dei quartieri, delle famiglie, etc Non mi sembra una strada che porta a risolvere i problemi. Anche perchè non è che vi siate distinti per qualità della classe politica. Ed è di oggi la notizia che in un ospedale vicentino hanno operato un uomo al polmone sbagliato causandone la morte. Siete Italiani, non siete migliori, fatevene una ragione.
> 
> La storia insegna che bisogna puntare su qualità e innovazione con investimenti di lungo periodo. Di prodotti standard a basso prezzo c'è già chi li fa ed è imbattibile. Il fatto che non puntiate su investimenti di lungo periodo è dimostrato dai tanti giovani che da voi preferiscono lavorare per guadagnare gli sghei, piuttosto che studiare.


Leggi qua...la storietta e la faccendina...

Passerà alle cronache, magari addirittura alla storia, come il Patto di Gambellara. A lanciarlo, nei confronti di Matteo Renzi, il presidente di Confindustria Vicenza Giuseppe Zigliotto: «Voi ci tagliate le tasse del 30 per cento e noi aumentiamo gli investimenti del 50».

Dall’assemblea che per la prima volta ha visto riuniti gli imprenditori di Verona e Vicenza (tremila in platea) parte dunque un messaggio fortissimo. Destinato a rappresentare una svolta nei rapporti tra governo e mondo della produzione. Di più: a segnare la via maestra per la ripresa. La fiducia accordata a Renzi da industriali, artigiani, e padroncini del Nordest si era già vista con quel clamoroso 37,5 per cento concesso al Pd nelle recenti elezioni Europee. Ora si va oltre. Si propone uno scambio. Un do ut des nell’esclusivo interesse del Paese. Obiettivo (ambizioso): ridare vigore all’intero sistema economico.

Se il governo e il suo leader andranno avanti pancia a terra sul versante delle riforme e se riusciranno davvero ad abbassare le tasse, noi imprenditori non avremo nessun timore nel (ri)mettere mano al portafogli. È solo in questo modo che l’Italia può ripartire, anche sul piano dei posti di lavoro: togliendola dalla palude dell’immobilismo e dei veti incrociati da una parte, immettendo la benzina degli investimenti dall’altra. Se ne riparlerà, c’è da augurarselo, sabato durante l’assemblea di Unindustria Treviso, ancora alla presenza di Renzi. Ma la rotta è segnata. Il Patto di Gambellara ha tutte le carte in regola per essere la base su cui costruire la rinascita, dopo sei anni in cui sono stati bruciati 11 punti di Pil (calcolo di Prometeia). Poi, è chiaro, gli accordi vanno rispettati. Difficile che Renzi riesca a trovare le risorse per abbattere del 30 per cento il peso delle tasse, benché sia evidente l’urgenza di un intervento massiccio. Eurostat ha appena sottolineato che a fine 2012 la pressione fiscale aveva raggiunto il 44 per cento, oltre quattro punti al di sopra della media europea. Per non parlare dell’imposizione sulle imprese, superiore al 68 per cento.

Quello che conta, comunque, è che il governo avvii al più presto un processo di semplificazione del fisco e che mantenga le promesse sulle riforme: del mercato del lavoro, della pubblica amministrazione, della giustizia. Da parte imprenditoriale, invece, la parola d’ordine non può che essere una: investimenti. Causa la Grande Crisi, come ha ricordato il governatore della Banca d’Italia Ignazio Visco, sono crollati al livello minimo dal Dopoguerra: appena il 17 per cento sul Pil. Per cominciare, occorre sfruttare le condizioni favorevoli per la riapertura dei rubinetti del credito, con la Bce di Mario Draghi impegnata a spingere affinché le banche riversino finalmente sul mercato i miliardi ottenuti a tasso agevolato dopo il crac Lehman Brothers. Tornare a investire significa accelerare l’innovazione di prodotto e di processo. Partire alla conquista di mercati internazionali. E perché no, creare posti di lavoro. Proprio nelle stesse ore di Gambellara, Confartigianato Treviso ha presentato una ricerca secondo la quale il 30 per cento degli associati si dichiara pronto ad assumere. La ripresa non può attendere.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Io invece lavoro per il patto gambeaalaria...
Fora dai maroni...

Che le tasse aumenteranno del 30%...

Scommettiamo?

Ennesima inculata.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> I tedeschi sono notoriamente leader nella meccanica* ma anche noi non facciamo schifo*. Poi noi siamo leader nella moda, nell'arte, nella cucina, in gran parte delle attività creative.
> 
> No io non la metto mai sul personale. Ci siamo chiariti abbastanza, io nonostante tutto sono contento di essere Italiano, tu no.


mai detto che facciamo schifo... e vedi, nemmeno che non sono contento di esserlo. Diciamo che non sono per niente contento di come è stata ridotta l'Italia, che è un discorso completamente diverso. Comunque concordo, ci siamo chiariti abbastanza.


----------



## Zod (7 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece lavoro per il patto gambeaalaria...
> Fora dai maroni...
> 
> *Che le tasse aumenteranno del 30%...*
> ...


Si ma solo in Veneto.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Luglio 2014)

Consiglio "la fattoria degli animali"


----------



## Zod (7 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Consiglio "la fattoria degli animali"




La verità, secondo me, è che la differenza non la fa il sistema politico-economico (capitalismo, socialismo, monarchia, anarchia, democrazia), ma le persone. Non c'è sistema che funzioni bene se il suo popolo è egoista, e nessun sistema che funziona male se il suo popolo aspira al bene comune. Sceglierne uno al posto di un altro è solo una ottimizzazione finale, ma se non si rispettano le vecchie regole (nuovo testamento), non si arriverà mai ad un sistema equo e giusto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Consiglio "la fattoria degli animali"


Si è partiti da un delitto orrendo per parlare di delitti, stragi, collusioni e inadempienze.
Qualunque cosa dipende sempre degli altri che sono altro da noi.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Si ma solo in Veneto.


Una ragione in più per staccarsi.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Consiglio "la fattoria degli animali"


:up: anche "1984"


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> :up: anche "1984"


Sei sempre un gran signore....!A me Zod deve ancora spiegare se è orgoglioso per ustica,per il chermis,per l'italicus,per abu omar,per piazza fontana,rapimento Moro,per quei due poveri giudici,borsellino e falcone,che erano arrivati vicino a capire che c'era una trattativa fra stato e mafia,i due marò,e sarei grato al caro zod si mi elenca  quale altro paese europeo possa vantare nella sua recente storia nefandezze simili!Ognuno libero di credere quello che vuole,io non sono orgoglioso di questo paese.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> :up: anche "1984"



Mamma mia quanto ho pianto... ho avuto incubi con quel libro... la disperazione allo stato solido...


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si è partiti da un delitto orrendo per parlare di delitti, stragi, collusioni e inadempienze.
> Qualunque cosa dipende sempre degli altri che sono altro da noi.



Cicia, ma che ti aspettavi?

Che qualcuno saltasse fuori dicendo "in effetti spesso ho pensato di avvelenare mio padre, mi sono fermato solo pensando alle conseguenze... farei cose amorali e mi sento amorale in diverse situazioni... ci sono volte in cui dovrei sentire che faccio cose sbagliate ma in realtà me ne frego proprio altamente fino a che non mi scopre nessuno, magari il senso di irrealtà potrebbe prendere anche me e mi ritroverei a scannare un parente pure io, e poi mi romperei al pensiero di dover pure andare al funerale"

No, sul serio. Pensavi a cose del genere?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cicia, ma che ti aspettavi?
> 
> Che qualcuno saltasse fuori dicendo "in effetti spesso ho pensato di avvelenare mio padre, mi sono fermato solo pensando alle conseguenze... farei cose amorali e mi sento amorale in diverse situazioni... ci sono volte in cui dovrei sentire che faccio cose sbagliate ma in realtà me ne frego proprio altamente fino a che non mi scopre nessuno, magari il senso di irrealtà potrebbe prendere anche me e mi ritroverei a scannare un parente pure io, e poi mi romperei al pensiero di dover pure andare al funerale"
> 
> No, sul serio. Pensavi a cose del genere?


Cose del genere no (o magari anche sì :carneval però riconoscere che le piccole immoralità e le piccole illegalità ci appartengono sì.
Non si può indignarsi per chi prende tangenti se si paga volentieri in nero l'idraulico o il dentista per risparmiare qualche euro o scagliarsi contro chi compie delitti se anche noi facciamo potenzialmente del male o concretamente non pagando il giusto un dipendente, disprezzando e insultando un sottoposto o divertendoci a umiliare chi al semaforo vuol pulire il parabrezza.
La classe dirigente l'abbiamo eletta noi o abbiamo lasciato che altri la eleggessero, magari evitando di votare per manifestare il nostro disgusto (sai che risultati!). Magari non siamo mai andati non solo all'assemblea condominiale (dove rischiamo di rimetterci del nostro) ma alle riunioni a scuola, ai comitati di vario tipo e abbiamo evitato di impegnarci politicamente per pigrizia.
Nessuno da solo salva il mondo e neppure il quartiere ma un minimo di autocritica si potrebbe fare.
Non dubito che chi ha espresso indignazione lo abbia fatto o lo faccia e non dubito che abbiano avuto delusioni e frustrazioni però non ho letto nessuno che abbia riconosciuto una minima corresponsabilità morale per l'immoralità che è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
Le soluzioni cambiano a secondo dei punti di vista e non ha senso che qualcuno arrivi a offrirle, tanto meno io (prevengo). Io mi sono impegnata tutta la vita ma non ho trovato tanti "compagni" di strada con lo stesso desiderio di partecipare e di essere coerenti nel privato.
Io penso, ma questa è una mia visione che può non essere condivisa, che un abbassamento diffuso della moralità in ogni campo faccia salire la soglia della tolleranza per l'immoralità pubblica, finché non sfonda il tetto, suscitando stupore.
Ad esempio non avete trovato ridicolo, ai tempi. gli scontri Fini-Berlusconi (e giornali di B.) sul piano della moralità privata e di partito? Hanno prodotto il risultato di far pensare che "il più pulito c'ha la rogna" e facendo, paradossalmente, salire ancora la soglia di tolleranza.
Cominciamo a non tradire le persone che ci amano, a pagare tutte le tasse, anche se pagando l'IVA il dentista o l'elettrauto ci costano di più, e perdiamo qualche ora del nostro prezioso tempo in politica, invece che al motel.
E, magari, impegniamoci a capire qualcosa di economia per non farci distrarre e lasciar fare giochi di prestigio dai divulgatori della scuola economica di Chicago e restare convinti che l'economia si regoli da sé.
Certo tutto questo impegno non ci farà trovare i colpevoli delle stragi o di altre nefandezze ma eviterà che ce ne siano tante e tante altre in futuro.

P.S. Adesso si scatenerà la bagarre :carneval:. Ma io non ho altro da aggiungere  .


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2014)

:up: per Brunetta.


----------



## sienne (8 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cose del genere no (o magari anche sì :carneval però riconoscere che le piccole immoralità e le piccole illegalità ci appartengono sì.
> Non si può indignarsi per chi prende tangenti se si paga volentieri in nero l'idraulico o il dentista per risparmiare qualche euro o scagliarsi contro chi compie delitti se anche noi facciamo potenzialmente del male o concretamente non pagando il giusto un dipendente, disprezzando e insultando un sottoposto o divertendoci a umiliare chi al semaforo vuol pulire il parabrezza.
> La classe dirigente l'abbiamo eletta noi o abbiamo lasciato che altri la eleggessero, magari evitando di votare per manifestare il nostro disgusto (sai che risultati!). Magari non siamo mai andati non solo all'assemblea condominiale (dove rischiamo di rimetterci del nostro) ma alle riunioni a scuola, ai comitati di vario tipo e abbiamo evitato di impegnarci politicamente per pigrizia.
> Nessuno da solo salva il mondo e neppure il quartiere ma un minimo di autocritica si potrebbe fare.
> ...



Ciao

:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


il mare inizia con una goccia ... 
o una farfalla può far scaturire un uragano ...
sta tutto nelle nostre mani ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei sempre un gran signore....!A me Zod deve ancora spiegare se è orgoglioso per ustica,per il chermis,per l'italicus,per abu omar,per piazza fontana,rapimento Moro,per quei due poveri giudici,borsellino e falcone,che erano arrivati vicino a capire che c'era una trattativa fra stato e mafia,i due marò,e sarei grato al caro zod si mi elenca  quale altro paese europeo possa vantare nella sua recente storia nefandezze simili!Ognuno libero di credere quello che vuole,io non sono orgoglioso di questo paese.


Lo so caro oscuro, ma non si vuole entrare in merito a queste "singolarità" che abbiamo scritto... dei paesi occidentali solo il nostro ha vissuto e purtroppo in parte ancora vive certi orrori, un motivo ci sarà pure.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cose del genere no (o magari anche sì :carneval però riconoscere che le piccole immoralità e le piccole illegalità ci appartengono sì.
> Non si può indignarsi per chi prende tangenti se si paga volentieri in nero l'idraulico o il dentista per risparmiare qualche euro o scagliarsi contro chi compie delitti se anche noi facciamo potenzialmente del male o concretamente non pagando il giusto un dipendente, disprezzando e insultando un sottoposto o divertendoci a umiliare chi al semaforo vuol pulire il parabrezza.
> La classe dirigente l'abbiamo eletta noi o abbiamo lasciato che altri la eleggessero, magari evitando di votare per manifestare il nostro disgusto (sai che risultati!). Magari non siamo mai andati non solo all'assemblea condominiale (dove rischiamo di rimetterci del nostro) ma alle riunioni a scuola, ai comitati di vario tipo e abbiamo evitato di impegnarci politicamente per pigrizia.
> Nessuno da solo salva il mondo e neppure il quartiere ma un minimo di autocritica si potrebbe fare.
> ...


Pur schifando Berlusconi, sai che ho sempre trovato vomitevole il comportamento di Fini... d'altronde ha avuto ciò che meritava, la scomparsa politica.
 Non mi sento affatto complice di queste merde... pago le tasse,non tradisco nè amici nè amanti, da bravo bambino chiedo gli scontrini e quando posso aiuto gli altri. Poi come tutti avrò anch'io la mia dose di schifezze addosso, ma posso dire di averne molto meno di tanti altri.
Se però pensi che un singolo con questo modo di vivere possa evitare le stragi future o la mafia che controlla mezza Italia, posso dirti che non lo credo affatto. Tutto quel pattume nasce da altro, non certo dalla nostra moralità. Il singolo italiano non è più ladro di un tedesco o di un francese. 
Ci sono cause storiche, sociali, religiose.


----------



## sienne (8 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Pur schifando Berlusconi, sai che ho sempre trovato vomitevole il comportamento di Fini... d'altronde ha avuto ciò che meritava, la scomparsa politica.
> Non mi sento affatto complice di queste merde... pago le tasse,non tradisco nè amici nè amanti, da bravo bambino chiedo gli scontrini e quando posso aiuto gli altri. Poi come tutti avrò anch'io la mia dose di schifezze addosso, ma posso dire di averne molto meno di tanti altri.
> Se però pensi che un singolo con questo modo di vivere possa evitare le stragi future o la mafia che controlla mezza Italia, posso dirti che non lo credo affatto. Tutto quel pattume nasce da altro, non certo dalla nostra moralità. Il singolo italiano non è più ladro di un tedesco o di un francese.
> Ci sono cause storiche, sociali, religiose.



Ciao

certo, prendendo la prospettiva dell'uccello (da sopra sull'andazzo),
si può parlare di un andamento generale ... e determinare le cause generali. 
Ma di sotto c'è la formica ... che influisce, se si esprime e agisce nel suo piccolo. 
Essere conseguenti non è facile ... e farsi sentire e essere attivi neanche ... 
Ma lascia piccole tracce ... e alcuni colgono queste tracce ... io ci credo. E vivo così. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (8 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cicia, ma che ti aspettavi?
> 
> Che qualcuno saltasse fuori dicendo "in effetti spesso ho pensato di avvelenare mio padre, mi sono fermato solo pensando alle conseguenze... farei cose amorali e mi sento amorale in diverse situazioni... ci sono volte in cui dovrei sentire che faccio cose sbagliate ma in realtà me ne frego proprio altamente fino a che non mi scopre nessuno, magari il senso di irrealtà potrebbe prendere anche me e mi ritroverei a scannare un parente pure io, e poi mi romperei al pensiero di dover pure andare al funerale"
> 
> No, sul serio. Pensavi a cose del genere?


Io quando e' scoppiata la bomba e dopo qualche sera il bastano  non voleva parlarne e fingeva di dormire l'ho preso per il collo.....e l'ho scritto ai tempi. 

Gli ha fatto male la gola 
per una  settimana. 

Certo che in quel momento sarei stata capace di ucciderlo. Più che altro mi sarebbe scocciato finire in galera per uno bugiardo cronico.
Per le mie figlie. 
Ma dispiacere per lui proprio no.

Come avrei voluto sapere morta la troia e non mi sarebbe proprio dispiaciuto.

non ditemi che se si potesse uccidere con il pensiero non eliminereste  qualcuno che vi fa soffrire.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Pur schifando Berlusconi, sai che ho sempre trovato vomitevole il comportamento di Fini... d'altronde ha avuto ciò che meritava, la scomparsa politica.
> Non mi sento affatto complice di queste merde... pago le tasse,non tradisco nè amici nè amanti, da bravo bambino chiedo gli scontrini e quando posso aiuto gli altri. Poi come tutti avrò anch'io la mia dose di schifezze addosso, ma posso dire di averne molto meno di tanti altri.
> Se però pensi che un singolo con questo modo di vivere possa evitare le stragi future o la mafia che controlla mezza Italia, posso dirti che non lo credo affatto. Tutto quel pattume nasce da altro, non certo dalla nostra moralità. Il singolo italiano non è più ladro di un tedesco o di un francese.
> Ci sono cause storiche, sociali, religiose.


Le masse sono fatte di singoli.
La tolleranza per le altrui scorrettezze, se proprie se ne compiono poco o punto, non è quella che crea le schifezze ma fa in modo che non vengano denunciate, perseguite, corrette.
Tanti comportamenti, dal fumare in casa e in presenza di bambini al buttare cartacce per terra al volere la raccolta differenziata, sono cambiati nel tempo e il clima generale ha portato a comportamenti più virtuosi anche pubblici. Altre cose vengono tollerate e creano l'acqua in cui nuotano gli squali che vorremmo venissero tolti dal nostro mare.


----------



## Zod (8 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei sempre un gran signore....!A me Zod deve ancora spiegare se è orgoglioso per ustica,per il chermis,per l'italicus,per abu omar,per piazza fontana,rapimento Moro,per quei due poveri giudici,borsellino e falcone,che erano arrivati vicino a capire che c'era una trattativa fra stato e mafia,i due marò,e sarei grato al caro zod si mi elenca  quale altro paese europeo possa vantare nella sua recente storia nefandezze simili!Ognuno libero di credere quello che vuole,io non sono orgoglioso di questo paese.


Falcone e Borsellino erano italiani ed amavano il proprio paese. Se ti sentissero disprezzarlo non ne sarebbero felici.

Nefandezze ne sono state commesse tante anche in Europa, forse più all'estero che in patria. Sono stati commessi crimini che scandalizzerebbero anche Hitler. Noi invece, come nostra abitudine consolidata, la zappa ce la diamo sui piedi, non in testa a qualche etnia straniera.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Luglio 2014)

Io penso che non so più che pensare: penso solo che per quanto pensassi non cambiava mai un cazzo/ per cui ho smesso di pensare


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2014)

In merito alla polemica Zod vs Oscuro, ecco... Si può dire, dal mio punto di vista, "guarda trent'anni di DC e venti di B che schifo hanno fatto dell'Italia!", oppure si può dire : "Guarda, trent'anni di DC, venti di B, centocinquanta di mafie, tutta la corruzione del mondo, ecco, NON sono riusciti ad affossare l'Italia".
Io sto con chi guarda all'Italia così. In questa discussione, sto con Zod non tanto per quello che dice, ma per l'atteggiamento morale.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In merito alla polemica Zod vs Oscuro, ecco... Si può dire, dal mio punto di vista, "guarda trent'anni di DC e venti di B che schifo hanno fatto dell'Italia!", oppure si può dire : "Guarda, trent'anni di DC, venti di B, centocinquanta di mafie, tutta la corruzione del mondo, ecco, NON sono riusciti ad affossare l'Italia".
> Io sto con chi guarda all'Italia così. In questa discussione, sto con Zod non tanto per quello che dice, ma per l'atteggiamento morale.


E sto anche con Pif.
L'avete visto il suo film "La mafia uccide solo d'estate"?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E sto anche con Pif.
> L'avete visto il suo film "La mafia uccide solo d'estate"?


Non l'ho visto, ma di Pif penso ogni bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Falcone e Borsellino erano italiani ed amavano il proprio paese. Se ti sentissero disprezzarlo non ne sarebbero felici.
> 
> Nefandezze ne sono state commesse tante anche in Europa, forse più all'estero che in patria. Sono stati commessi crimini che scandalizzerebbero anche Hitler. Noi invece, come nostra abitudine consolidata, la zappa ce la diamo sui piedi, *non in testa a qualche etnia straniera.*


*
*Eh?


----------



## Zod (8 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]Eh?


Diverse nazioni europee sono responsabili di crimini in giro per il mondo. In particolare in Africa.

http://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genocidio_del_Ruanda

http://nelmatrix.blogspot.it/2013/02/barbarie-e-crimini-contro-lumanita.html

http://comune-info.net/2014/03/benvenuto-coltan-nelleuropa-vigliacca/

Dovendo mettere sullo stesso piano la vergogna di essere italiano, o quella di essere europeo, mi vergognerei di più di essere europeo. Fermo restando che sono un convinto europeista.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2014)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> In merito alla polemica Zod vs Oscuro, ecco... Si può dire, dal mio punto di vista, "guarda trent'anni di DC e venti di B che schifo hanno fatto dell'Italia!", oppure si può dire : "Guarda, trent'anni di DC, venti di B, centocinquanta di mafie, tutta la corruzione del mondo, ecco, NON sono riusciti ad affossare l'Italia".
> Io sto con chi guarda all'Italia così. In questa discussione, sto con Zod non tanto per quello che dice, ma per l'atteggiamento morale.


Non mi piace l'atteggiamento morale di chi fa finta di non vedere,di non capire,e che si rallegra del fatto che certi orrori accadono anche altrove.In effetti Zod non dice nulla,non argomenta nulla,sembra solo il classico genitore di oggi che in un modo o nell'altro da sempre ragione ai figli,perchè oggi funziona così.E allora è proprio per quelli come zod che non ripartiremo mai,continueremo a dire che tanto va tutto bene,che son cose che succedono...!Zod in quanto a te credo che non aggiungerò altro,non sei molto al corrente di fatti e cose.Borsellino e falcone amavano questo paese e sono stati i primi ad essere traditi da quello che credevano il loro paese,sono stati lasciati soli,e quello che non sai, fra le tante cose,e che falcone viaggiava su un aereo dei servizi segreti il giorno dell'attentato.....!Accettiamo che siamo arrivati ad essere uno schifo di paese e cerchiamo di cambiare,non si cambierà mai se pensiamo di non fare schifo....


----------



## Fantastica (9 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi piace l'atteggiamento morale di chi fa finta di non vedere,di non capire,e che si rallegra del fatto che certi orrori accadono anche altrove.In effetti Zod non dice nulla,non argomenta nulla,sembra solo il classico genitore di oggi che in un modo o nell'altro da sempre ragione ai figli,perchè oggi funziona così.E allora è proprio per quelli come zod che non ripartiremo mai,continueremo a dire che tanto va tutto bene,che son cose che succedono...!Zod in quanto a te credo che non aggiungerò altro,non sei molto al corrente di fatti e cose.Borsellino e falcone amavano questo paese e sono stati i primi ad essere traditi da quello che credevano il loro paese,sono stati lasciati soli,e quello che non sai, fra le tante cose,e che falcone viaggiava su un aereo dei servizi segreti il giorno dell'attentato.....!Accettiamo che siamo arrivati ad essere uno schifo di paese e cerchiamo di cambiare,non si cambierà mai se pensiamo di non fare schifo....


Oscuro bello, guarda che funziona come per i cessi all'autogrill: se lo trovi zozzo non è che ti viene l'istinto di metterti a pulirlo, ma lo usi e scappi il prima possibile (come fanno tantissimi giovani che vanno all'estero per tutto). Se invece lo trovi in condizioni di decenza - non sto dicendo "pulito", sto dicendo "in condizioni di decenza", cerchi di non peggiorarne lo stato. Un conto è tenere gli occhi aperti, vedere la strisciata di merda e la polvere negli angoli e dirsi che ci sono e sarebbe meglio non ci fossero e quindi non contribuire ad aumentarle; un conto è vedere solo quelle e non considerare il fatto che comunque ti è garantito un cesso per i tuoi bisogni e che con un po' di cura puoi renderlo pulito. Se dalla cattedra io non facessi che parlare di scandali, mafie e corruzione e non anche di bellezza straordinaria, di inestimabili valori culturali e artistici, e anche di uomini grandi che hanno fatto di questo Paese comunque una potenza, instillerei negli animi solo disperazione, rabbia, desiderio di fuga. Non cerchi di cambiare se vedi solo merda attorno a te, dai..


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oscuro bello, guarda che funziona come per i cessi all'autogrill: se lo trovi zozzo non è che ti viene l'istinto di metterti a pulirlo, ma lo usi e scappi il prima possibile (come fanno tantissimi giovani che vanno all'estero per tutto). Se invece lo trovi in condizioni di decenza - non sto dicendo "pulito", sto dicendo "in condizioni di decenza", cerchi di non peggiorarne lo stato. Un conto è tenere gli occhi aperti, vedere la strisciata di merda e la polvere negli angoli e dirsi che ci sono e sarebbe meglio non ci fossero e quindi non contribuire ad aumentarle; un conto è vedere solo quelle e non considerare il fatto che comunque ti è garantito un cesso per i tuoi bisogni e che con un po' di cura puoi renderlo pulito. Se dalla cattedra io non facessi che parlare di scandali, mafie e corruzione e non anche di bellezza straordinaria, di inestimabili valori culturali e artistici, e anche di uomini grandi che hanno fatto di questo Paese comunque una potenza, instillerei negli animi solo disperazione, rabbia, desiderio di fuga. Non cerchi di cambiare se vedi solo merda attorno a te, dai..



Ciao

questo però è tutto un'altro discorso ... secondo me. 
E ci mancherebbe pure, non vedere il bello e il buono. 

Ma puntare il dito verso altro, per sminuire o per normalizzare,
è tutto un altro modo di vedere e di porsi ... è farselo andare bene ... 
Ed è una grandissima offesa a chi invece sta male sotto certe condizioni. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo però è tutto un'altro discorso ... secondo me.
> E ci mancherebbe pure, non vedere il bello e il buono.
> ...


sono d'accordo... è evidente che in Italia c'è tantissima bellezza e tanta brava gente, e questo vale per ogni paese del mondo.
Ma non si parlava di questo. Si parlava di cos'è stato e cosa è questo Stato, del motivo per cui certe tragedie si sono verificate dal dopoguerra in poi (tralasciamo i primi 80 dall'unità) e del perchè non sono capitate nel resto dell'Europa occidentale. 
Si sono elencati fatti e circostanze... mi piacerebbe che chi non è d'accordo entrasse nel merito, invece che rispondere in maniera generica.


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono d'accordo... è evidente che in Italia c'è tantissima bellezza e tanta brava gente, e questo vale per ogni paese del mondo.
> Ma non si parlava di questo. Si parlava di cos'è stato e cosa è questo Stato, del motivo per cui certe tragedie si sono verificate dal dopoguerra in poi (tralasciamo i primi 80 dall'unità) e del perchè non sono capitate nel resto dell'Europa occidentale.
> Si sono elencati fatti e circostanze... mi piacerebbe che chi non è d'accordo entrasse nel merito, invece che rispondere in maniera generica.



Ciao

non prendo posizione direttamente, perché tante cose le ho vissuto solo di riflesso ... 

Ma credo, che molto è dovuto dal fatto che l'Italia è un paese da sempre molto diviso ... 
e non solo, vi è un mal-costume terribile da proprio il basso ... questo da spazio a non 
dover prendere mai una posizione definitiva e delle responsabilità ... e da spazio a tanto ... 

Mi dispiace, ma credo, che tutto questo male, sta proprio nel cuore del paese ... 
In una mancata coerenza e unità di valori e di comportamenti ... 
ecc. ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In merito alla polemica Zod vs Oscuro, ecco... Si può dire, dal mio punto di vista, "guarda trent'anni di DC e venti di B che schifo hanno fatto dell'Italia!", oppure si può dire : *"Guarda, trent'anni di DC, venti di B, centocinquanta di mafie, tutta la corruzione del mondo, ecco, NON sono riusciti ad affossare l'Italia".*
> Io sto con chi guarda all'Italia così. In questa discussione, sto con Zod non tanto per quello che dice, ma per l'atteggiamento morale.



ecco!:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2014)

Intanto Bossetti nega qualunque responsabilità nell'omicidio di Yara, dice che le sue tracce di DNA potrebbero essere state trasmesse attraverso attrezzi suoi rubati su cui erano presente tracce ematiche (dice che gli sanguina spesso il naso).

Mà...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Intanto Bossetti nega qualunque responsabilità nell'omicidio di Yara, dice che le sue tracce di DNA potrebbero essere state trasmesse attraverso attrezzi suoi rubati su cui erano presente tracce ematiche (dice che gli sanguina spesso il naso).
> 
> Mà...


Il diritto alla difesa comprende anche la possibilità di non rispondere e di mentire.
Non è solo il fatto che ci sia il suo dna la prova quanto che non ce ne siano altri.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il diritto alla difesa comprende anche la possibilità di non rispondere e di mentire.
> Non è solo il fatto che ci sia il suo dna la prova quanto che non ce ne siano altri.



Mi ricollegavo semplicemente al discorso che si faceva, che la sua colpevolezza non la si può dare per scontata, e che sarà difficilissimo fare chiarezza in questa storia, nonostante i titoloni dei giornali.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ricollegavo semplicemente al discorso che si faceva, che la sua colpevolezza non la si può dare per scontata, e che sarà difficilissimo fare chiarezza in questa storia, nonostante i titoloni dei giornali.


Questa volta dubito.
A meno che non si mobilitino Ghedini & C. per instillare il dubbio che gli inquirenti siano incapaci, le accuse sempre campate sul nulla e che si possa negare anche l'evidenza (come hanno tentato di fare con la Franzoni).


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non prendo posizione direttamente, perché tante cose le ho vissuto solo di riflesso ...
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo... ad esempio, il libro "Terroni" del giornalista Pino Aprile, in cui si racconta come avvenne in realtà la cosiddetta "unità" d'Italia, da un possibile spunto da cui partire... uno dei tanti possibili.


----------



## disincantata (9 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ricollegavo semplicemente al discorso che si faceva, che la sua colpevolezza non la si può dare per scontata, e che sarà difficilissimo fare chiarezza in questa storia, nonostante i titoloni dei giornali.



Sembrava cosi anche per Parolisi ma è stato condannato. Forse avevano ancora meno prove.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono d'accordo... ad esempio, il libro "Terroni" del giornalista Pino Aprile, in cui si racconta come avvenne in realtà la cosiddetta "unità" d'Italia, da un possibile spunto da cui partire... uno dei tanti possibili.


Lì affossarono l'Italia
Maledetta quella volta...

Mi sono recato perfino a Cavour e ivi ho lanciato la maledizione nei campi...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

E soto el leon se magnava capon...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Zod (9 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo però è tutto un'altro discorso ... secondo me.
> E ci mancherebbe pure, non vedere il bello e il buono.
> ...


Chi potrebbe essere contento delle stragi mafiose, o di Ustica, o di Bologna, chi? Quale Italiano? Forse che per essere orgogliosi di essere italiani dobbiamo avere il buon esempio degli altri? E noi che ci stiamo a fare? Noi siamo gli Italiani, noi facciamo l'Italia, noi permettiamo o impediamo che accadano certe cose. La mafia senza l'appoggio del popolo non sarebbe mai esistita. Berlusconi senza vincere le elezioni non avrebbe mai governato. E nemmeno il pentapartito, e nemmeno Mussolini. Invece stiamo a sputare sul nostro paese, il paese di Leonardo e di Dante, di Raffaello e Copernico, di Colombo, di Marco Polo, di Venezia, di Roma, e quanto altro ancora... Non si tratta di normalizzare o sminuire, ma di cercare un contraddittorio contro chi pensa che l'erba dei vicini sia più verde, che tedeschi o francesi siano migliori. E che sputano sul loro paese, come chi su Facebook guarda quanto sono belle e felici le altre famiglie e sputano sulla propria, e la tradiscono. È la logica del fallimento indiretto, prendo le distanze e sono pulito, pur facendone parte. Tanto peggio tanto meglio. Invece no. Il tuo paese è come tu lo fai, e se tu lo fai di merda è un paese di merda. Il mio non è un paese di merda, ha pregi e difetti come altri, per tanti aspetti è meglio di altri, per alcuni aspetti è peggio. Ma è il mio paese e sta anche a me renderlo migliore. E non è certo dando le colpe ad un ipotetico stato virtuale che lo migliorerò, lo stato sono io, quindi parto da me con fiducia nel futuro per i miei figli e per il mio paese.


----------



## Zod (9 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi piace l'atteggiamento morale di chi fa finta di non vedere,di non capire,e che si rallegra del fatto che certi orrori accadono anche altrove.In effetti Zod non dice nulla,non argomenta nulla,sembra solo il classico genitore di oggi che in un modo o nell'altro da sempre ragione ai figli,perchè oggi funziona così.E allora è proprio per quelli come zod che non ripartiremo mai,continueremo a dire che tanto va tutto bene,che son cose che succedono...!Zod in quanto a te credo che non aggiungerò altro,non sei molto al corrente di fatti e cose.Borsellino e falcone amavano questo paese e sono stati i primi ad essere traditi da quello che credevano il loro paese,sono stati lasciati soli,e quello che non sai, fra le tante cose,e che falcone viaggiava su un aereo dei servizi segreti il giorno dell'attentato.....!Accettiamo che siamo arrivati ad essere uno schifo di paese e cerchiamo di cambiare,non si cambierà mai se pensiamo di non fare schifo....


Cominciamo da noi stessi, perché tanti italiani di merda possono fare un paese di merda effettivamente. Un po' come rallegrarsi del terremoto. "Poveracci". Si poveracci, poveracci coloro che hanno bisogno di eroi, di martiri, e di colpevoli senza nome e senza volto.

Se non ami il tuo paese non potrai mai fare nulla per migliorarlo. Falcone e Borsellino li hai citati tu, ma evidentemente non hai capito nulla della loro opera.


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2014)

Ciao Zod,

secondo te, perché Berlusconi ha goduto per anni di un tale consenso?


sienne


----------



## Zod (9 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono d'accordo... è evidente che in Italia c'è tantissima bellezza e tanta brava gente, e questo vale per ogni paese del mondo.
> Ma non si parlava di questo. Si parlava di cos'è stato e cosa è questo Stato, del motivo per cui certe tragedie si sono verificate dal dopoguerra in poi (tralasciamo i primi 80 dall'unità) e del perchè non sono capitate nel resto dell'Europa occidentale.
> *Si sono elencati fatti e circostanze... mi piacerebbe che chi non è d'accordo entrasse nel merito, invece che rispondere in maniera generica.*


Fatti e circostanze? Mi sfugge qualcosa forse. Cioè tu ti aspetti giustificazioni ai misfatti dell'Italia? Pensi che se uno ama l'Italia significa che giustifica tali orrori? Oppure ti aspetti una lunga disquisizione fondata su che schifo questo che schifo quello che vergogna quell'altro? Oppure che ti svelino i segreti che ci stanno dietro? 

Guarda che in base all'impronta che dai al discorso puoi arrivare a dare l'immagine di un paradiso o di un inferno. Sta a te e a quello che hai dentro. E vale per ogni paese del mondo e per ogni persona vivente o morta.

I miei genitori sono usciti dalla seconda guerra mondiale senza cibo, senza lavoro, senza nulla, ed hanno fatto una famiglia, una casa, dei figli, un futuro. Sei capace di fare altrettanto oppure l'Italia oggi fa troppo schifo per permettertelo e non vale il sacrifico di farsi il culo per il domani?


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2014)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Chi potrebbe essere contento delle stragi mafiose, o di Ustica, o di Bologna, chi? Quale Italiano? Forse che per essere orgogliosi di essere italiani dobbiamo avere il buon esempio degli altri? E noi che ci stiamo a fare? Noi siamo gli Italiani, noi facciamo l'Italia, noi permettiamo o impediamo che accadano certe cose. La mafia senza l'appoggio del popolo non sarebbe mai esistita. Berlusconi senza vincere le elezioni non avrebbe mai governato. E nemmeno il pentapartito, e nemmeno Mussolini. Invece stiamo a sputare sul nostro paese, il paese di Leonardo e di Dante, di Raffaello e Copernico, di Colombo, di Marco Polo, di Venezia, di Roma, e quanto altro ancora... Non si tratta di normalizzare o sminuire, ma di cercare un contraddittorio contro chi pensa che l'erba dei vicini sia più verde, che tedeschi o francesi siano migliori. E che sputano sul loro paese, come chi su Facebook guarda quanto sono belle e felici le altre famiglie e sputano sulla propria, e la tradiscono. È la logica del fallimento indiretto, prendo le distanze e sono pulito, pur facendone parte. Tanto peggio tanto meglio. Invece no. Il tuo paese è come tu lo fai, e se tu lo fai di merda è un paese di merda. Il mio non è un paese di merda, ha pregi e difetti come altri, per tanti aspetti è meglio di altri, per alcuni aspetti è peggio. Ma è il mio paese e sta anche a me renderlo migliore. E non è certo dando le colpe ad un ipotetico stato virtuale che lo migliorerò, lo stato sono io, quindi parto da me con fiducia nel futuro per i miei figli e per il mio paese.




Ma che due coglioni.Io vi cito Ustica e voi mi rispondete con Dante e Raffaello,io scrivo Chermis?e ma L'impero Romano....!No,vi lascio serenamente a questa conversazione stupida e sterile,zod ma quanti anni hai per argomentare così scioccamente certe questioni?Il passato è il passato,conta il presente,questo presente.....


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2014)

*SI*



Zod ha detto:


> Cominciamo da noi stessi, perché tanti italiani di merda possono fare un paese di merda effettivamente. Un po' come rallegrarsi del terremoto. "Poveracci". Si poveracci, poveracci coloro che hanno bisogno di eroi, di martiri, e di colpevoli senza nome e senza volto.
> 
> Se non ami il tuo paese non potrai mai fare nulla per migliorarlo. Falcone e Borsellino li hai citati tu, ma evidentemente non hai capito nulla della loro opera.



Vatti a studiare le circostanze della morte di quei due poveri magistrati e fattene un idea,ma dubito....che tu possa avere idee sensate e non nella tua testa.


----------



## disincantata (10 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> secondo te, perché Berlusconi ha goduto per anni di un tale consenso?
> 
> ...


Nella mia famiglia era il Mito x evasori fiscali....pure ingenui perché si è condono le sue....Mondadori 187 milioni di euro....fatto leggi a suo favore.....ma incarnava l'idea  che era giusto evadere. si sentivano in regola.


----------



## free (10 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nella mia famiglia era il Mito x evasori fiscali....pure ingenui perché si è condono le sue....Mondadori 187 milioni di euro....fatto leggi a suo favore.....ma incarnava l'idea  che era giusto evadere. si sentivano in regola.



ma infatti non ho mai capito gli operai o i pensionati che lo votavano....presupponendo che uno dovrebbe votare anche tenendo conto di chi potrebbe tutelare i propri interessi...infatti per me è difficile perchè la mia sfigatissima associazione di categoria conta come il 2 di briscola


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti *non ho mai capito gli operai o i pensionati che lo votavano*....presupponendo che uno dovrebbe votare anche tenendo conto di chi potrebbe tutelare i propri interessi...infatti per me è difficile perchè la mia sfigatissima associazione di categoria conta come il 2 di briscola


Perché non guardi "abbastanza" e per anni le sue televisioni.


----------



## sienne (10 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nella mia famiglia era il Mito x evasori fiscali....pure ingenui perché si è condono le sue....Mondadori 187 milioni di euro....fatto leggi a suo favore.....ma incarnava l'idea  che era giusto evadere. si sentivano in regola.



Ciao

grazie d'aver risposto ... 

Ora azzardo un mio pensiero ... 

Credo, che non dipende mai da una sola persona. Dopo il "fallimento" sia della sinistra
sia di mani pulite ... per motivi da una parte di prendersi delle responsabilità per paura
dei propri scheletri nell'armadio e dall'altra di un mancato sostegno generale ecc. ecc. ecc. 
Berlusconi, secondo me, incarna un certo sistema, un insieme di certi valori conosciuti e 
sentiti "famigliari" e vicini, anche se contestati ... un tipo di regime condotto con i mass media. 
Cosa incarna lui esattamente ... che valori ... che modo di fare? Credo, che in molti 
vi è e era anche tanta paura della meritocrazia ... un modo d'essere per molti non abituati. 
E molti ... abituati a certe cose e anche loro avendo degli scheletri da tener nascosti ... 
Infatti, indirettamente lui dava coraggio al clientelismo ... quell'idea di donare ... 
come un ritorno ad un certo costume, nascosto sotto parole e immagini incessanti. 
Basta osservare ... lui che tramite il potere politico distribuiva posti di lavoro e favori ... 
Un uomo che non ha fiducia nelle istituzioni ... nella magistratura ... dopo certi fallimenti,
terreno prosperoso ... tutti sono autorizzati a criticare e a diffidare ... e allora, fa da te, 
che io ti aiuterò ... Un modo molto famigliare dell'italiano ... 

L'Italia sarebbe veramente da liberare da un certo mal-costume ... 
Che intasa tutti settori ... con conseguenze più o meno grandi ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie d'aver risposto ...
> 
> ...



Questo malcostume, questo sentire comune, io lo descrivo così: siamo un popolo di servi. Abituati per centinaia di anni ad avere un padrone o un altro, ci siamo abituati a vederci e comportarci come servi. E i servi non badano alle cose comuni come se fossero loro. I servi approfittano finchè possono, tanto i padroni cambieranno, loro non si fidano e pensano al loro piccolo.
Non ci siamo ancora abituati a pensare che adesso i padroni siamo noi, e quando freghiamo il padrone, freghiamo noi stessi.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Fatti e circostanze? Mi sfugge qualcosa forse.* Cioè tu ti aspetti giustificazioni ai misfatti dell'Italia? Pensi che se uno ama l'Italia significa che giustifica tali orrori? Oppure ti aspetti una lunga disquisizione fondata su che schifo questo che schifo quello che vergogna quell'altro? Oppure che ti svelino i segreti che ci stanno dietro? *
> 
> Guarda che in base all'impronta che dai al discorso puoi arrivare a dare l'immagine di un paradiso o di un inferno. Sta a te e a quello che hai dentro. E vale per ogni paese del mondo e per ogni persona vivente o morta.
> 
> *I miei genitori sono usciti dalla seconda guerra mondiale senza cibo, senza lavoro, senza nulla, ed hanno fatto una famiglia, una casa, dei figli, un futuro. Sei capace di fare altrettanto oppure l'Italia oggi fa troppo schifo per permettertelo e non vale il sacrifico di farsi il culo per il doman*i?


Da te ho capito da parecchi post che non devo aspettarmi niente di realmente costruttivo a questa discussione, stai tranquillo... però è la seconda volta che la metti sul personale senza sapere un cazzo di me. Stai tranquillo, sono capace. Tu invece a quanto pare sei capace di scrivere su una tastiera senza collegare le dita al cervello.


----------



## sienne (10 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo malcostume, questo sentire comune, io lo descrivo così: siamo un popolo di servi. Abituati per centinaia di anni ad avere un padrone o un altro, ci siamo abituati a vederci e comportarci come servi. E i servi non badano alle cose comuni come se fossero loro. I servi approfittano finchè possono, tanto i padroni cambieranno, loro non si fidano e pensano al loro piccolo.
> Non ci siamo ancora abituati a pensare che adesso i padroni siamo noi, e quando freghiamo il padrone, freghiamo noi stessi.



Ciao 

infatti ... 
E credo che lui abbia potuto racimolare tanti voti, anche tra i più "svantaggiati",
proprio perché diceva quello che si voleva sentire e credere: le istituzioni non funzionano,
continuerà così ... ma ci penserò io ... perché io so che è così ... un regime molto soft,
ma sempre di un tipo di regime si trattava ... 

Hai ragione da vendere ... manca unità e quel senso comune che va oltre la famiglia ... 
E di riconoscere ... di essere padroni ... ma è difficile, affinché il padre corre dal politico
di turno che conosce, per un posto di lavoro per suo figlio ... fregandosene di chi lo merita ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2014)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> Da te ho capito da parecchi post che non devo aspettarmi niente di realmente costruttivo a questa discussione, stai tranquillo... però è la seconda volta che la metti sul personale senza sapere un cazzo di me. Stai tranquillo, sono capace. Tu invece a quanto pare sei capace di scrivere su una tastiera senza collegare le dita al cervello.



Zod non risponde sui fatti,non ha argomenti,non ha conoscenza di dinamiche e accadimenti,però si riempie la bocca di paroloni e bei concetti.Adesso mi piacerebbe tanto che un familiare di qualche caduto di ustica incontrasse Zod,con i suoi bei concetti non ci si può pulire neanche il culo,sono 30 anni che aspettano una miseria di risarcimento....


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2014)

Io penso di capire quel che vuol dire Zod.
Penso a casa mia. Non è perfetta, ci sono un sacco di cose che non vanno e che non posso affrontare tutte assieme. Ci sono un sacco di case migliori (e peggiori)
Ma se qualcuno viene a casa mia e mi dice che fa schifo, mi arrabbio. Ohi. E' casa mia dopotutto. Se me lo dicesse un coinquilino, gli metterei la scopa in mano e lo inviterei a darsi da fare, se gli fa tanto schifo.
Se la trovassi insopportabile, penso che cercherei di cambiare casa, invece posso sempre darmi da fare e passo per passo migliorare le cose.

E penso che Falcone e Borsellino, abbiano avuto lo stesso pensiero. La propria casa si può sempre cercare di migliorarla. E non mi sentirei a mio agio con me stessa se dicessi che quello che hanno fatto è stato completamente inutile. Mi sembrerebbe un affronto alla loro memoria. E anche il sentimento di disfattismo e rassegnazione, mi farebbe sentire vergognosa davanti a persone che non si sono arrese.

Direi che... l'Italia ha tante cose che fanno schifo, sì, innegabile. Ma non fa schifo punto e basta. Non è tutto uno schifo, e non è detto che ci si debba rassegnare allo schifo che c'è.


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2014)

*Nuasicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io penso di capire quel che vuol dire Zod.
> Penso a casa mia. Non è perfetta, ci sono un sacco di cose che non vanno e che non posso affrontare tutte assieme. Ci sono un sacco di case migliori (e peggiori)
> Ma se qualcuno viene a casa mia e mi dice che fa schifo, mi arrabbio. Ohi. E' casa mia dopotutto. Se me lo dicesse un coinquilino, gli metterei la scopa in mano e lo inviterei a darsi da fare, se gli fa tanto schifo.
> Se la trovassi insopportabile, penso che cercherei di cambiare casa, invece posso sempre darmi da fare e passo per passo migliorare le cose.
> ...




Ecco  questo post mi sembra accettabile e condivisibile.Ma zod non scrive questo,scrive ben altro....


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io penso di capire quel che vuol dire Zod.
> Penso a casa mia. Non è perfetta, ci sono un sacco di cose che non vanno e che non posso affrontare tutte assieme. Ci sono un sacco di case migliori (e peggiori)
> Ma se qualcuno viene a casa mia e mi dice che fa schifo, mi arrabbio. Ohi. E' casa mia dopotutto. Se me lo dicesse un coinquilino, gli metterei la scopa in mano e lo inviterei a darsi da fare, se gli fa tanto schifo.
> Se la trovassi insopportabile, penso che cercherei di cambiare casa, invece posso sempre darmi da fare e passo per passo migliorare le cose.
> ...


L'Italia non fa schifo, è una bellissima terra, questa nazione non fa schifo, il suo popolo con il suo carattere la sua umanità e le sue tradizioni, non fa schifo tutt'altro... è lo Stato Italiano che fa schifo, è una cosa diversa. C'è un'enorme differenza tra stato e nazione. Il nostro stato è una vera merda, nato male e cresciuto peggio, è questa la vera differenza con gli altri stati europei.


----------



## disincantata (10 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie d'aver risposto ...
> 
> ...


Per chi da un importanza vitale a denaro e potere incarna l'uomo di successo.

io ho sentito incredula mia cognata dire 'è l'uomo che apprezzo e stimo di più in assoluto' per lei soldi ed immagine sociale sono tutto.

Quello Che Sì e' Costruito Un Impero. ....come non importa.

Abbiamo visto il liberismo e l'individualismo come hanno ridotto il Paese.

Poi rubano soldi pubblici e ora hanno il coraggio di piangere pure miseria.....I partiti.

Preoccuparsi di persone famiglie istruzione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> secondo te, perché Berlusconi ha goduto per anni di un tale consenso?
> 
> ...


Lo hai chiesto a Zod ma ho voglia di risponderti pure io:
ha goduto, e gode tutt'ora, anche se meno, di tanto consenso(se andassimo al voto domani e lui si candidasse prenderebbe comunque milioni di voti)
per una serie di motivi:
- è ricco e ha promesso che tutti sarebbero diventati ricchi con lui: nessuno però si è chiesto COME ia diventato ricco, perchè poi andando a vedere il particolare non si riesce più a vedere tutto rosa e splendido, am soprattutto si capisce che oltre alle capacità, ci vuole anche la buccia.
- le sue televisioni hanno condizionato la gente promettendo:
stipendi alle casalinghe
cani ai pensionati
una vita più lunga per tutti(non mi ricordo se abbia promesso l'immortalità ma ci siamo andati vicini)
meno tasse per tutti
Più gnocca per gli appassionati del settore.

Per anni le trasmissioni delle sue reti hanno falsato la storia recente e meno, sminuendo persino quella parte gloriosa di questo paese quando, reduci da una guerra che era stata in parte anche civile, si è riusciti a scrivere una delle costituzioni più belle e lungimiranti di europa.
Cosa che è stata riconosciuta pure all'estero, eh?
Niente, sparso cacca pure su quello.
Macchina del fango su qualunque cosa gli fosse d'intralcio.
E in questo paese, che ci piaccia o meno, che si sia affezionati o meno, continua a sussistere un'ignoranza abissale: la gente non legge, non si informa, non approfondisce e crede di sapere tutto di un argomento sentendone un sunto in televisione, bevendosi tutto quello che dice il tipo di turno, senza neppure conoscere a che titolo sta parlando.
Probabilmente questo è un retaggio del ruolo, importantissimo, che ha avuto la televisione nel dopoguerra: manco parlavamo tutti la stessa lingua, prima della televisione.
E dalla televisione la gran parte della gente è diventata dipendente.

Ma poi la cosa più importante: abbiamo bisogno degli eroi, noi.
Un eroe da portare in trionfo quando va bene e che diventa il capro espiatorio quando va male.
Il superuomo che ci solleva dal peso di pensare con la nostra testa per risolvere i problemi.
Chi l'ha vissuto, mi ha detto che quelli che applaudivano ed esultavano alla notizia di Mussolini appeso come un maiale, erano proprio quelli in prima fila alle parate fasciste, quelli che alle adunate non mancavano mai.
E sempre chi l'ha vissuto, ricercato per essere fucilato durante il fascismo, con l'accusa di attività politica antifascista, quando ha saputo di quello spregio ha detto: povera Italia, e ha rischiato il linciaggio.
Del resto ci aveva ben inquadrato Flaiano, dicendo che siamo un popolo sempre pronto ad accorrere in aiuto ai vincitori.


----------



## gas (10 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo hai chiesto a Zod ma ho voglia di risponderti pure io:
> ha goduto, e gode tutt'ora, anche se meno, di tanto consenso(se andassimo al voto domani e lui si candidasse prenderebbe comunque milioni di voti)
> per una serie di motivi:
> - è ricco e ha promesso che tutti sarebbero diventati ricchi con lui: nessuno però si è chiesto COME ia diventato ricco, perchè poi andando a vedere il particolare non si riesce più a vedere tutto rosa e splendido, am soprattutto si capisce che oltre alle capacità, ci vuole anche la buccia.
> ...


tutto più che giusto quello che hai scritto, e ancor più vero quello che ho messo in neretto.
anche se devo ammettere che il leggere, non sempre ci fa capire la verità ma solo quello che vogliono farci sapere


----------



## gas (10 Luglio 2014)

per fare un semplicissimo esempio
se in questi giorni hai la possibilità di sfogliare quotidiani diversi, potrai osservare la discordanza di notizie che vengono riportate rispetto all'avvio dei saldi
chi dice che è stato un flop
chi invece afferma che stanno andando benissimo anche grazie ai famigerati 80 eurini che il buon governo Renzi ha dato ad alcune categorie di persone

per cui ci vogliono far credere quello che gli fa più comodo


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> per fare un semplicissimo esempio
> se in questi giorni hai la possibilità di sfogliare quotidiani diversi, potrai osservare la discordanza di notizie che vengono riportate rispetto all'avvio dei saldi
> chi dice che è stato un flop
> chi invece afferma che stanno andando benissimo anche grazie ai famigerati 80 eurini che il buon governo Renzi ha dato ad alcune categorie di persone
> ...


Per capire un po' di questi meccanismi (che sono mondiali) consiglio un libro di economia che sto leggendo, di molte pagine ma di piacevole lettura perché fonti e dati sono riportati nelle note di ogni capitolo e sostengono l'argomentazione che è invece scorrevole: Il prezzo della diseguaglianza di Joseph E. Stiglitz (premio Nobel 2001 per l'economia).
Si trovano spiegazioni anche al caso italiano, anche se non date direttamente perché l'autore ha una prospettiva più ampia.
Faccio copia-incolla nel thread delle recensioni.


----------



## gas (10 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per capire un po' di questi meccanismi (che sono mondiali) consiglio un libro di economia che sto leggendo, di molte pagine ma di piacevole lettura perché fonti e dati sono riportati nelle note di ogni capitolo e sostengono l'argomentazione che è invece scorrevole: Il prezzo della diseguaglianza di Joseph E. Stiglitz (premio Nobel 2001 per l'economia).
> Si trovano spiegazioni anche al caso italiano, anche se non date direttamente perché l'autore ha una prospettiva più ampia.
> Faccio copia-incolla nel thread delle recensioni.


grazie, interessante :up:


----------



## Zod (10 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> secondo te, perché Berlusconi ha goduto per anni di un tale consenso?
> 
> ...


La sinistra ha vinto due volte e per due volte è implosa. Occorreva un governo stabile e duraturo, cosa che Berlusconi ha fornito. Non credo che gli italiani siano stupidi o invasati dalla tv, trovo molto più invasati a sinistra che a destra. Berlusconi è stata una figura vincente e autoritaria. A sinistra non c'era nessuno, c'è stato solo Prodi che ha vinto le elezioni due volte, che ci ha portato in Europa, ed è caduto per colpa degli alleati entrambe le volte. Buttato giù da quella sinistra che preferisce smerdare il paese e prendere le distanze, piuttosto che sporcarsi di terra e cemento per ricostruire.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La sinistra ha vinto due volte e per due volte è implosa. Occorreva un governo stabile e duraturo, cosa che Berlusconi ha fornito. Non credo che gli italiani siano stupidi o invasati dalla tv, trovo molto più invasati a sinistra che a destra. Berlusconi è stata una figura vincente e autoritaria. A sinistra non c'era nessuno, c'è stato solo Prodi che ha vinto le elezioni due volte, che ci ha portato in Europa, ed è caduto per colpa degli alleati entrambe le volte. Buttato giù da quella sinistra che preferisce smerdare il paese e prendere le distanze, piuttosto che sporcarsi di terra e cemento per ricostruire.



Te prego...l elogio a berlusca no...no....no....


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La sinistra ha vinto due volte e per due volte è implosa. *Occorreva un governo stabile e duraturo, cosa che Berlusconi ha fornito.* Non credo che gli italiani siano stupidi o invasati dalla tv, trovo molto più invasati a sinistra che a destra*. Berlusconi è stata una figura vincente e autoritaria.* A sinistra non c'era nessuno, c'è stato solo Prodi che ha vinto le elezioni due volte, che ci ha portato in Europa, ed è caduto per colpa degli alleati entrambe le volte. Buttato giù da quella sinistra che preferisce smerdare il paese e prendere le distanze, piuttosto che sporcarsi di terra e cemento per ricostruire.


Idee diffuse dalla televisione come le idee di economia e le soluzioni necessarie.
Nessuno ha parlato di stupidità o di invasati ma di creazione del consenso che è iniziato ben prima che Berlusconi scendesse in politica.
La politica si fa creando il consenso ma dovrebbe accadere in condizioni di parità dei mezzi e non diffondendo solo una visione politico-economica.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2014)

Zod, hai perso talmente tanti punti con Brunetta che il campo negativo dei numeri reali non basta a quantificarli.


----------



## Zod (10 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Idee diffuse dalla televisione come le idee di economia e le soluzioni necessarie.
> Nessuno ha parlato di stupidità o di invasati ma di creazione del consenso che è iniziato ben prima che Berlusconi scendesse in politica.
> La politica si fa creando il consenso ma dovrebbe accadere in condizioni di parità dei mezzi e non diffondendo solo una visione politico-economica.


La sinistra è stata sempre divisa su tutto, era unita solo quando doveva infamare Berlusconi. Prodi ha inventato le primarie perchè dopo che Bertinotti lo aveva fatto cadere la prima volta ha pensato bene di istituire la figura del leader indiscutibile dal partito. Invece lo hanno affossato nuovamente. E lo hanno riaffossato di recente per l'elezione a presidente. La sinistra non era un alternativa, per questo ha vinto Berlusconi. 

Inoltre la sinistra ha sempre trattato come stupidi e con sufficienza gli elettori di Berlusconi. Non ha saputo comprendere il bisogno di rinnovamento e cambiamento, che prima Berlusconi e Bossi, poi Renzi e Grillo, avevano saputo cogliere e interpretare.

Io sono di sinistra da generazioni, ma c'è una sinistra che mi fa anche più schifo della destra, quella che predica bene, razzola male, critica soltanto, e non fa nulla di costruttivo.


----------



## Zod (10 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zod, hai perso talmente tanti punti con Brunetta che il campo negativo dei numeri reali non basta a quantificarli.


Tendente a meno infinito dovrebbe bastare. Beh dai dovresti esserne felice, ora non hai più rivali


----------



## disincantata (10 Luglio 2014)

Mi viene in mente una canzone di Mina.Tu di sinistra?Io una suora di clausura. Abbiamo visto il nuovo che risultati ha prodotto.Meglio parlare di cornuti e traditori hahah.


----------



## Zod (10 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente una canzone di Mina.Tu di sinistra?Io una suora di clausura. Abbiamo visto il nuovo che risultati ha prodotto.Meglio parlare di cornuti e traditori hahah.


È appunto questa l'arroganza di cui parlavo...

PS: meglio Berlusconi che D'Alema, e lo dico da persona che ha sempre votato a sinistra


----------



## disincantata (10 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È appunto questa l'arroganza di cui parlavo...PS: meglio Berlusconi che D'Alema, e lo dico da persona che ha sempre votato a sinistra


Meglio traditori che cornuti.....  appunto.ma nessuno si  ricorda che chi votava a sinistra  era  un coglione? Ma meglio de che?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tendente a meno infinito dovrebbe bastare. Beh dai dovresti esserne felice, ora non hai più rivali


Neanche prima.


----------



## Zod (10 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Meglio traditori che cornuti.....  appunto.ma nessuno si  ricorda che chi votava a sinistra  era  un coglione? Ma meglio de che?


Quella volta vinse la sinistra, ricordo i simpatizzanti che giravano con gli striscioni con su scritto "felici di essere coglioni". Probabilmente è stato durante la seconda vittoria di Prodi, che dopo meno di due anni è caduto per l'alleato Mastella. 

Renzi si è reso conto presto che il nemico non era Berlusconi, bastava proporre un'alternativa valida per batterlo. Ha capito che il vero nemico era una certa sinistra che impediva di creare questa alternativa valida.

In sintesi Berlusconi ha potuto governare 20 anni grazie alla sinistra.


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2014)

Ciao Zod,

non ti riesco a leggere bene, cioè non capisco bene ... 

Un conto è votare x, per non votare y ... 
Un conto è votare x, perché convinti che sia il giusto ... 

Sono due punti o modi completamente differenti ... 



sienne


----------



## disincantata (11 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quella volta vinse la sinistra, ricordo i simpatizzanti che giravano con gli striscioni con su scritto "felici di essere coglioni". Probabilmente è stato durante la seconda vittoria di Prodi, che dopo meno di due anni è caduto per l'alleato Mastella.
> 
> Renzi si è reso conto presto che il nemico non era Berlusconi, bastava proporre un'alternativa valida per batterlo. Ha capito che il vero nemico era una certa sinistra che impediva di creare questa alternativa valida.
> 
> In sintesi Berlusconi ha potuto governare 20 anni grazie alla sinistra.


Questo è un altro modo di porsi.

Gli striscioni lasciano il tempo che trovano.

I 20anni di B. sono stati un magna magna unico sinistra compresa.

Però neanche morta voterei un B. o a destra. Piuttosto me ne resto al mare, come ho fatto il 25, non meritavano spendessi soldi per tornare in Lombardia, ho già dato.
Tappandomi il naso avrei votato ancora PD.


----------



## Zod (11 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> non ti riesco a leggere bene, cioè non capisco bene ...
> 
> ...


Non è obbligatorio votare, se non ti piacciono x e y non voti nessuno dei due.

Votare x convinti che sia il giusto è difficile, io voto chi mi piace di più, che è un modo ottimistico per dire che voto chi mi sembra meno peggio. 

Alle comunali pensavo di votare M5S perché ero stufo di vedere sempre le solite facce in municipio, ma poi ho visto il candidato e non mi piaceva. 

Attualmente il mio "meno peggio" politico è Renzi. In precedenza ho "amato" il primo governo Prodi, il migliore degli ultimi 40 anni secondo me.

PS: il primo governo Prodi è caduto per un solo voto, dopo la sfiducia di Bertinotti che si è rifiutato di votare una legge finanziaria da 20 mila miliardi, dopo che l'anno precedente ne aveva votata una da 120 mila. Berlusconi deve molto a Bertinotti. Prodi in campagna elettorale promise l'Europa, e mantenne la promessa, risanando i conti pubblici grazie ad un grande economista suo ministro, ovvero Carlo Azeglio Ciampi. Prodi fu poi chiamato in Europa dove era stimatissimo, mentre Ciampi divenne presidente della Repubblica. Prodi è stato poi candidato recentemente da Bersani, vincitore delle primarie, a presidente della Repubblica. Ma è stato nuovamente tradito dai suoi. 
Come  vedi Sienne, anche ad essere di sinistra, le porcate fatte si vedono e pesano. A me la sinistra di Bertinotti fa schifo, molto più di Berlusconi.


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio votare, se non ti piacciono x e y non voti nessuno dei due.
> 
> Votare x convinti che sia il giusto è difficile, io voto chi mi piace di più, che è un modo ottimistico per dire che voto chi mi sembra meno peggio.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

grazie. Ora ho capito cosa e come lo intendi. 
Faccio parte di coloro che non vota più ... per ora. 
Secondo me, è anche una forma di esprimersi ... 
Criticabile, certo ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (11 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio votare, se non ti piacciono x e y non voti nessuno dei due.
> 
> Votare x convinti che sia il giusto è difficile, io voto chi mi piace di più, che è un modo ottimistico per dire che voto chi mi sembra meno peggio.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Zod (11 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie. Ora ho capito cosa e come lo intendi.
> Faccio parte di coloro che non vota più ... per ora.
> ...


http://youtu.be/0MDyGqHdOIU


----------

